#ubuntu-desktop 2009-01-26
<cj> I've already done that.  Do I need to close gnome bug #119189?
<ubottu> Gnome bug 119189 in general "Add OpenGL support to GTK+" [Enhancement,Assigned] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=119189
<Hobbsee> oh.  I've no idea.
<Hobbsee> that would probably be a good idea, though
<cj> hokay.  I am going to take a weekend to come up with something to offer to the core devs, then.
<didrocks> Hi seb128 :)
<seb128> lut didrocks
<didrocks> did you have a nice week-end?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> you?
<didrocks> studious one :)
<didrocks> I worked on python-gnome2-extras. The merge is done and I think is in a great shape
<didrocks> so, I tried to update it to the last version
<didrocks> but I need libgda4-dev
<didrocks> can I update it / is there someone supposed to do it?
<didrocks> (we currently only have libgda3-dev)
<seb128> didrocks: cool
<seb128> didrocks: I think huats has this update on his list
<didrocks> ok. So I will wait for huats (and usual :p)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> didrocks: otherwise the update was not too hard to do?
<didrocks> or I will ask him if I can do it (I really want to update a library)
<didrocks> seb128: well, when you take the time needed, it's ok :)
<seb128> right ;-)
<didrocks> and I am happy that we can push a lot of our patch out because they are taken in debian or upstream :-)
<didrocks> but I couldn't testbuild (for the update itself) as I do not have the library :)
<pitti> seb128: do you know what a package has to do in order to appear in gdm's session list?
<seb128> pitti: install a .desktop in /usr/share/xsessions
<pitti> seb128: merci
<seb128> de rien
<pitti> seb128: also, does gnome-session still have hardcoded applications (such as starting panel) or are all these expressed as desktop files nowadays?
<seb128> pitti: desktop files nowadays
<seb128> pitti: what are you trying to do?
<pitti> seb128: document the startup sequence
<pitti> and I want to understand it myself
<seb128> pitti: the new gnome-session has some stages
<seb128> pitti: /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/filemanager has the required components, it uses corresponding .desktop installed
<pitti> ah, that's in gconf?
<seb128> pitti: then is starts the autostart directory in /usr/share/gnome
<pitti> ah, I see
<pitti> great
<seb128> pitti: only the required components are in gconf, since you might want to decide to change your file-manager and you don't want several of those started
<seb128> pitti: the other software are simply autostarted
<huats> morning everyone
<seb128> lut huats
<didrocks> hello huats
<huats> hello didrocks
<huats> hey seb128
<crevette> hello
<seb128> lut crevette
<didrocks> lut crevette
<pochu> hey folks
<pochu> seb128: do you use azerty? :)
<seb128> pochu: hi, yes, why?
<pochu> I read that in the wiki :)
<seb128> crevette, didrocks, huats too
<pochu> wow
<seb128> that's what french keyboards use
<pochu> looks like an strange layout :)
<pochu> Sébastien uses X-Chat, although no-one can quite work out why. It has D-BUS support, although no-one can quite work out why. One day the session bus crashes, and Séb's IRC client vanishes into thin air. While irrelevant to this spec, he also uses AZERTY, although no-one can quite work out why.
<pochu> ^ I bet dholbach wrote that ;)
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> I don't think that was dholbach, rather daniels
<pochu> I don't think I know daniels :)
<didrocks> qwerty keyboard are evil, there are so many kinds of them (and I hate Irish one for personal reason :p)
<seb128> pochu: he used to maintain xorg for ubuntu
<crevette> pochu, daniel Stone
<seb128> the thing other people don't like about azerty is that you need to use modifier to type brackets or numbers ;-)
<pochu> I guess he wasn't in Prague
<pochu> in the Spanish layout you need to use modifiers for many punctuation symbols
<pochu> but not for numbers :)
<pochu> is it already known where next UDS will be?
<seb128> next uds will be in catalonia
<didrocks> seb128: that was the only benefit that I saw from Irish keyboard
<didrocks> but now, I code more into python, so... :)
<seb128> no, daniels wasn't at uds, he stopped working for canonical some years ago
<ksatux> exit
<asac> seb128: "evolution: converting pop account to imap requires restart to show imap folders"
<asac> known issue?
<seb128> asac: I would guess so but I don't have the bug number handy
<seb128> that's a detail though, you don't change account type often
<asac> seb128: really minor. just ended up in that situation ;)
<seb128> I think I've read bugs about that but I'm being lazy to search for one now
<seb128> how come you are using evolution and not thunderbird? ;-)
<asac> seb128: hmmm ... i couldn't find a dupe ... filed gnome bug 569179
<ubottu> Gnome bug 569179 in Mailer "converting pop account to imap requires restart to show imap folders" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=569179
<asac> seb128: if you are sure i can invalidate it again
<seb128> let me check, maybe somebody told me about the issue but that was not a bug
<asac> seb128: i am going through apps to check for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Jaunty/DesktopNetworkChanging
<seb128> ah ok
<seb128> asac: that's similar to gnome bug #209239, not sure that's the same though
<ubottu> Gnome bug 209239 in Mailer "Second IMAP account doesn't show up until restart" [Major,Resolved] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=209239
<seb128> asac: let it open they will triage it
<asac> seb128: yep. will drop  a hing about the other bug
<asac> seb128: err. that one is resolved for 8 years ;)?
<seb128> yeah don't bother
<seb128> that's the only one I found using a quick search
<seb128> I know I've a frequent issue which is that new boxes are not listed until restart but that's probably a different bug
<seb128> I use procmail on the server and which it moves things to a new box it's not listed until restart
<asac> seb128: new box == maildir?
<asac> or mbox?
<seb128> dunno, folder or the imap server
<seb128> or -> on
<seb128> whatever the server is using for storage I don't know
<asac> so evolution behaves quiet nice on network manager reconnects as it seems
<asac> maybe send/receive when disconnected waits for timeout instead of fast failing
<asac> yes it does
<asac> hmm seb isnt here ;)
 * asac should unignore PARTS
<pochu> so, you report a bug in malone, and people subscribed to the package receive a [NEW] mail with some Message-Id. Then if you add a comment from the web UI, you get a mail with a References: the original Message-Id, no matter if it's the 1st or the 10th comment. That's ok. But then somebody reassigns the package from foo to vinagre, and I get a [NEW] message with a new Message-Id, and when somebody adds a comment, his mail has a References to the 
<pochu> maybe when somebody reassigns the package, I could be sent the old initial mail, so that it has the same Message-Id
 * pochu is not sure
<pochu> or maybe that's a bit of a corner case it's not worth it :)
<huats> fta: ping
<pedro_> mvo: hey!, are you going to be around this Thursday (29) ? I'm planning to run a compiz hug day, the package currently has ~300 bugs in new state
<seb128> ok, this gtk update is no fun, it crashes gdm there which autorespawn, it stops doing that after starting some xorg server due to an xorg limitation apparently but dpkg was craching after trying to dpkg -r gdm-new then
<mvo> pedro_: yes, I'm here
 * pochu waves at pedro_ and slomo :)
<pedro_> mvo: great, it'd be just in case someone has a question regarding a report that day, i'll set up everything then, thanks you!
<pedro_> hey hey pochu
<mvo> thanks
<pochu> pedro_: hi! how's everything?
<pochu> pedro_: I've been told next UDS is in Spain! maybe I can go :)
<pedro_> pochu: going great, how about you?
<pochu> good, finishing my exams for this semester
<pedro_> pochu: yeah Barcelona. Yup, you're pretty close right? like an ~1 hour flight or so
<pochu> yeah, more or less
 * seb128 kicks bugzilla not responding
 * pedro_ hugs seb128
<pedro_> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey pedro_
<seb128> now it's responding
<seb128> ok, it seems they screwed gtk 2.15.1
 * seb128 downgrades gtk and reinstall gdm
<seb128> ok, back to a normal working session
<seb128> no cookie for gdm today
<seb128> or gtk rather
<crevette> seb128, the session loading is uberly long these days, don't you feel ?
<seb128> crevette: yes, I blame vuntz and the new gnome-session
<crevette> ah okay, it is true I see the disk idling for a long time, I guess a component wait something that doens't happen
<slomo> seb128: please sync gst-plugins-good0.10 0.10.13-2 :)
<seb128> slomo: will do, thanks for the quick update ;-)
<andreasn> mpt, ok, spinner-thingy done
<andreasn> mpt, http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=558367
<ubottu> Gnome bug 558367 in general "process-working should be a spinner rather than a foot" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<ember> when adding launchpad-integration, the lpi menus have to stay between "contents" and "about" or can we just start with the lpi menus?
<asac> seb128: you know anyone who uses ekiga?
<seb128> asac: no
<seb128> asac: I think pitti and dholbach have accounts, not sure if they use those though
<dobey> andreasn: guess i'll have to actually make a 2.25 release now, eh?
<asac> seb128: thanks.
<asac> pitti: can you check whether ekiga does something sane when NM goes offline/online?
<andreasn> dobey, yes, if you want to make mpt happy :)
 * asac looks in ekiga code for hints now
<asac> seems they even have advanced NM handling somewhat
 * mpt hugs andreasn 
<pitti> asac: I use it occasionally, in times when my network isn't too slow
<pitti> asac: yes, let me try
<pitti> asac: ekiga doesn't do anything, connections just die; and if it gets back up, it doesn't auto-reconnect (i. e. auto-register to your accounts again)
<pitti> OTOH, pidgin DTRT now \o/
<asac> pitti: hehe
<asac> pitti: now the more complicated part: change of primary route: when connect to wireless or 3g (and wired unplugged) ... and then plugging in wired your primary default route will change
<asac> pitti: i think all apps have to reconnect in that case ... probably nobody implements that though
<asac> probably because previously there was no such thing as multiple devices
<asac> a bit strange. ekiga has all the backend code to track individual interfaces being upped/downed etc. not sure why thats not connected. lets file a bug
<asac> 321509
<asac> pitti: ^^
<pitti> thanks
<seb128> asac: you can try asking on irc.gnome.org they have an ekiga channel there
<pitti> asac: but isn't the very purpose of keeping the old interface up that programs don't have to reconnect?
<asac> pitti: not really sure. but i guess when a socket is opened on a specific IP it will route the packages through the default route for that device? (even if priority is less)?
<seb128> mpt: what locale do you use?
<asac> in any case: worth a try ;)
<mpt> seb128, I don't know, I was just trying to find out and couldn't work out how to :-]
<seb128> mpt: "locale" on a command line or use apport to open bugs
<mpt> Language Selector doesn't tell me (though it will in Jaunty!)
<mpt> and GDM doesn't tell me, it just says "Last Language"
<seb128> mpt: your trash bug is a translation issue
<mpt> ah, ok
<seb128> mpt: I would recommend using apport to send bugs
<seb128> mpt: so you get those informations for free in the bug
<seb128> and the package version you are using, etc
<mpt> So it's the Australian translators' fault
<mpt> Might have guessed ;-)
<seb128> right
<cj> morning folks
<asac> mvo: what can be done for jaunty + update-manager + NM connect status?
<asac> mvo: am i supposed to deliver you example code or something?
<asac> or patch around directly in update-manager :-P
<seb128> mpt: I reassigned the bug to the language pack now
<mpt> thanks
<seb128> you're welcome
<dholbach> hello my friends
 * dholbach hugs y'All
<dholbach> does anybody of you have an idea why the icon does not show up for me on        https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xsane/+bug/129687         ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 129687 in xsane "xsane menu icon looks ugly" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<andreasn> dholbach, in /usr/share/icons/gnome/22x22/devices/
<andreasn> do you have scanner.png there?
<andreasn> and does it work if you change from human-icon-theme to gnome-icon-theme?
<andreasn> as your icon theme
<seb128> pitti: is there anything blocking the evolution-data-server evolution evolution-exchange 2.24.3 updates to move to intrepid-updates?
<dholbach> andreasn: gnome-icon-theme icon is there - rugby471 is trying to figure this out... using the same icon in the gimp desktop file it all works nicely
<pitti> seb128: there are three verification-failed, but unless they are regressions we can just leave them open
<seb128> pitti: right, that fixes a lot of issues, some bugfixes didn't work though but I don't think we got complain about new issues
<seb128> pitti: the current intrepid-updates version crashes when trying to edit any account setting
<seb128> pitti: so having the new version moved to updates would be useful
<pitti> okay
<seb128> pitti: well I don't want to force the update if you have an issue, we just have users waiting for those updates so I was wondering if they were blocked on something
<pitti> seb128: no, that's fine; thanks for the ping
<pitti> I didn't look at SRU today yet
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> pitti: thanks!
<andreasn> dholbach, does it look the same if you browse nautilus to /usr/share/applications?
<rugby471> andreasn: good idea
<dholbach> andreasn: no, it has the proper icon
<seb128> dholbach: are you the only one to get the issue?
<rugby471> dholbach: can you cd into ~/.local/share/applications and list any files in there?
<pitti> seb128: done
<seb128> pitti: danke
<dholbach> rugby471: just deleted the whole thing :)
<rugby471> kl
<rugby471> hehe
<dholbach> killed gnome-panel, still looking ugly
<seb128> dholbach: I've an idea what the issue is, try using a non-de locale
<dholbach> seb128: need to do that later, on a call right now
<dholbach> :)
<rugby471> when you are ready :-)
<seb128> we had similar issue before due to the gettext change
<seb128> it's trying to translate the icon
<rugby471> hehe
<rugby471> oops
<seb128> if there is a string in your locale which has a different translation it'll try to use the translated name as an icon
<rugby471> seb128: so how do you solve it?
<seb128> you don't right now
<rugby471> oh...
<seb128> that's a bug in the gettext patch we have
<seb128> though pitti's work should fix that
<rugby471> so when will that be fixed?
<seb128> when somebody send a patch to fix the issue or find a good way to do that?
<seb128> that's really a corner case
<rugby471> oh so there is no fix atm
<seb128> that's not every day that you get an icon name matching a word translated in the same application
<seb128> no
<rugby471> so if it is that problem, would we update xsane anyway?
<seb128> why not?
<seb128> the issue seems german specific there
<rugby471> I was just asking, first bug I have fixed
<rugby471> :-)
<seb128> I didn't read the details about what you want to change
<seb128> but that's not really an application bug
<rugby471> yeah just a visual improvement
<rugby471> all it does is substitue the old xsane icon for a generic scanne ricon form gnome-icon-theme
<dholbach> seb128: en_UK works
<seb128> dholbach: ok, so that's the german translation having a string identic to the icon name
<rugby471> ah
<rugby471> horray
<seb128> and they translate it to something different
<seb128> and it's trying to use the translated name
<rugby471> dholbach: so how do we go forward?
<dholbach> rugby471: I can upload it - the patch is good, we should just forward it upstream :)
<rugby471> kl :-)
<rugby471> seb123 & andreasn : thanks for your help!!
<seb128> you're welcome, thanks for your work
<mvo> asac: if you have example code that is fine
<mvo> asac: but I don't think there is anything really required from you except for maybe a example how to detect 3g connections
<dholbach> rugby471: uploaded
<mvo> asac: I need to leave now, lets talk about it tomorrow
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-01-27
<huats> morning all
<didrocks> morning everybody :)
<seb128> lut huats didrocks
<didrocks> lut seb128
<huats> hey didrocks and seb128
<seb128> why is jaunty so sloooow
<seb128> mvo: hey
<mvo> don't look at me seb128
<Tm_T> seb128: because otherwise it would be too fast
 * mvo pretends to be inocennt
<seb128> mvo: do you have any clue about what package installation is getting so slooooow over time
<mvo> seb128: yes, dpkg
<seb128> mvo: ie it's hammering the disk for 15 seconds before starting unpacking now
<mvo> seb128: it reads the available file all the time and keeps track of cruft in the status file
<Tm_T> packagekit ?
<seb128> when I installed hardy on this laptop that was taking a second or so
<mvo> seb128: at least that was the reaosn last I checked
<seb128> mvo: is there any way to clean the cruft?
<mvo> seb128: I could write you a little cleanup thing and you can test
<mvo> seb128: but make a backup first ;)
<seb128> I'll reinstall if that doesn't work anyway
<mvo> seb128: sure, I can do that after lunch, please nudge me abou tit again
<seb128> it's too slow to be usable
<seb128> dpkg -i used to be instantanous
<mvo> seb128: a drastic measure, we should do better
<seb128> and now it takes 15 seconds before starting
<mvo> right, lets try that then
<mvo> and see if it helps
<seb128> I'm wondering if jaunty io performances are not also to blame
<seb128> session login is taking ages too
<seb128> mvo: ok thanks, enjoy your lunch ;-)
<mvo> seb128: cool, please do not reinstall quite yet, you will be my ginie pig (I don't know how to spell that ;)
<seb128> ok
<crevette> during the boot, I seen the disk doesn't work for a couple of second, I wonder what the boot process is waiting for
<crevette> (hello by the way)
<seb128> lut crevette
<seb128> crevette: you can use bootchart to do look at that
<crevette> yep I should do that
<seb128> ok, no cookie for gtk today either
<seb128> 2.15.1 made gdm crash directly
<seb128> 2.15.2 makes gnome-panel crash now
<seb128> let's wait for 2.15.3
<pitti> seb128: oh, that's gtk?
<pitti> seb128: I recently disabled compiz because it immediately crashes at session startup
<pitti> metacity works
<seb128> pitti: no, I didn't upload any of those buggy version
<pitti> ah, ok
<seb128> I do run updates gtk for a while before uploading
<seb128> gtk updates rather
<seb128> let's try another quick session restart to try that xorg issue too
<vuntz> seb128 always leaves when I want him :-)
<seb128> re
<seb128> ok, jaunty is no fun to use right now
<seb128> xorg is unusable slow after a session restart, need to reboot the box to fix it
<seb128> let's stop playing with crashing gtk and borked xorg now and do some work ;-)
<seb128> not to mention that boot and session start takes ages on jaunty
<vuntz> seb128: is the panel crash something like gnome bug 569311?
<ubottu> Gnome bug 569311 in general "Panel stuck in endless crash-restart loop after launching an app" [Critical,Needinfo] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=569311
<seb128> vuntz: not exactly the same stacktrace but something around the same lines
<seb128> vuntz: reassing the bug to gtk, that's 2.15.2 being buggy
<didrocks> seb128: I will not repeat again that someone asks me to dist-upgrade to jaunty instead of using vm :-p
<seb128> didrocks: if nobody run into those issues they are not going to be fixed either ;-)
<vuntz> didrocks: do it!
<vuntz> didrocks: (maybe that person wanted to not see you anymore? ;-))
<vuntz> didrocks: btw, coming to fosdem?
<didrocks> vuntz: you found the real reason :)
<didrocks> vuntz: yeah! you too?
<vuntz> of course
<didrocks> seb128: promis, for next release, I will have more time for such debugging stuff, and I will upgrade to 9.10 sooner in the release timeframe than now
<didrocks> vuntz: great ;)
<seb128> vuntz: I bet that's the commit which broke it, http://svn.gnome.org/viewvc/gtk%2B?view=revision&revision=22227
<pochu> why are there so many french and germans over here, but so few spaniards?
 * pochu feels alone
 * pochu hugs pedro_ ;)
 * pedro_ hugs pochu back
<didrocks> pochu: sorry for that :)
<pochu> didrocks: no worries, just learn spanish ;)
<didrocks> pochu: hum, I have to speak a better German first ^^
<pochu> danke
<pochu> ^ that's all I can say in German ;)
<huats> puedo hablar espanol tambien, si le quiere pochu
<huats> ;)
<pochu> huats: jeje, hablas bien :)
<huats> ;)
<pochu> huats: je voudrais parler français :)
<huats> pochu: héhé :)
 * huats start to think that this channel should change its language every day : english / german / french / spanish
<huats> so that we all learn something :)
<pochu> or Python / C / ...
<pochu> g_print("hi huats!");
<huats> ;)
<crevette> Puedo hablar un poco de español
<pochu> crevette: \o/
<crevette> pero no ha abla realmente desde la escuela
<crevette> ablado perhaps
<crevette> grrr
<crevette> I just practiced a little for GUADEC in espagna
<pochu> oh yeah
<pochu> this year UDS, GUADEC and DebConf are all in Spain ;)
 * pochu would like to attend them
<pochu> but maybe it's ETOOMANYCONF :)
<pitti> vuntz: do you have your modified 'gettext for .desktop" patches somewhere?
<seb128> pitti: do you have an idea on how to fix the icon names being translated issue?
<seb128> pitti: that was discussed yesterday on the channel not sure if you read about it
<pitti> seb128: I thought that would basically be fixed by flipping around the priority?
<pitti> i. e. using .desktop translations if present, fall back to gettext, and have our build scripts remove translations?
<seb128> pitti: I'm not sure since we don't have Icon[locale]= in the .desktop usually
<pitti> well, if we never had translations for those in the first place, then this is out of focus for all those patches :)
<pitti> seb128: I just read bug 95883 again
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 95883 in nautilus ".desktop files on desktop do not use translations" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/95883
 * pitti is currently cleaning his assigned bug list
<seb128> pitti: no, the issue is that one
<seb128> - get a desktop file using icon=gnome
<seb128> - get the same software having a _("gnome") string
<seb128> - get your translators to translate gnome to GNOME
<seb128> without the gettext change it uses the icon=gnome
<seb128> the gettext change will make it use gettext("gnome"), get GNOME and try use this one
<pitti> ugh, for icon= as well?
<seb128> yes
<pitti> that's indeed a bug, yes
<pitti> which LP# is that?
<tseliot> seb128: I'm working on the Gnome RandR Applet to add a checkbox which will allow setting the DontZap option in the xorg.conf. Shall I use policykit to get root privileges or is gksudo enough (for calling the dontzap program)?
<seb128> pitti: not sure about the bug number right now, dholbach was wondering why his xsane icon was not displayed yesterday and we had a similar issue on an application and german translations before intrepid but I didn't found the bug number using a quick search yesterday
<mvo> I think policykit is the better  option, maybe make it part of the ubuntu-sysstem-service thng if you don't want to build your own backend ?
<tseliot> seb128: I've already implemented this for kubuntu: http://albertomilone.com/wordpress/?p=312
<seb128> tseliot: using policykit would be better
<mvo> tseliot: --^
<seb128> ok, does somebody knows how to fix my screen resolution after using xrandr?
<mvo> (or use ubuntu-system-service as a template for your own version, both should be fine. if it goes upstream the later is probably better)
<tseliot> mvo: ubuntu-sysstem-service?
<tseliot> seb128: what happened?
<seb128> I switch to 1360x768 and back to 1440x900 and now I get a 1360x768 usuable screen and randomly drawed margin around
<seb128> switched
<mvo> tseliot: yes, its the backend that the global keyboard and proxy settings use
<tseliot> mvo: where can I find the code?
<mvo> tseliot: should be a good template for what you need
<vuntz> pitti: let me send the patches to you. Right now, I think you need to create an account on the build service to get access to the patches :/
<seb128> the mouse pointer will go in those margins but compiz consider the usuable part being 1360x768
<pitti> vuntz: ok, thanks (martin.pitt@ubuntu.com)
<seb128> vuntz: do you have this icon issue too?
<seb128> vuntz: or did you fix it?
<mvo> tseliot: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/system-service/ubuntu
<vuntz> seb128: which icon issue?
<seb128> vuntz: what I wrote to pitti one screen up there
<tseliot> seb128: that bug was reported in the gnome bugzilla, it doesn't affect compiz only
<tseliot> mvo: thanks
<mvo> seb128: I have something for you: lp:~mvo/+junk/compact-dpkg-status
<mvo> seb128: make a backup first ;)
<mvo> seb128: it will make a backup for you as well, but ...
<tseliot> seb128: that might depend on gdk
<mvo> seb128: if that works nicely I may fold it into the system-cleaner
<seb128> mvo: ok, I will need to restart my box first I think, I don't manage to get back an usable screen after using xrandr and restarting the session makes compiz unusably slow
<mvo> seb128: hm, wait a sec
<mvo> seb128: need to fix a bug first
<seb128> mvo: ok, I'll restart anyway
<mvo> ok
<asac> pochu: do you know whether liferea not honouring NM offline state is intentional?
<asac> or a regression from adding the "manual" online/offline toggle?
<vuntz> pitti: hope I didn't forget any patch, tell me it's the case
<vuntz> seb128: no problem with the icon stuff. We explicitly do the magic for only a few keys
<seb128> vuntz: ok, good
<seb128> pitti: bug #197763 was the icon issue, somebody closed the bug as fixed because it works in intrepid but that's probably because he didn't understand the issue
<seb128> the best way is probably to not look for gettext translations for the icon key
<seb128> seems that vuntz's patch does that
<seb128> vuntz: btw #gnome-hackers, the crash is indeed a gtk one
<pitti> seb128: right, I'd only do it for Name=, GenericName=, and Description=
<seb128> Comment=?
<seb128> but right agreed
<vuntz> pitti: that's what our patches do
<pochu> asac: that would be a bug. I'll check it
<pitti> vuntz: got them, thanks; I'd like to use them in ubuntu as well, so that we use the same ones, and then forward them upstream; ok with you?
<vuntz> pitti: sure, feel free to use that. You'll want to s/SUSE/Ubuntu/ back and to remove the default to desktop_translations
<vuntz> pitti: and also make sure to test they work for you :-)
<mvo> seb128: I will also upload a patched dpkg to my ppa, that hopefully makes a speed difference as well
<pitti> right (and for upstream use s/SUSE/GNOME/)
<pitti> vuntz: what? *testing*?
<pitti> sheesh
<vuntz> pitti: I heard seb128 likes to test new packages
<pitti> we have buildds and users for that !!!!11!!
<asac> pochu: already filed 321473
 * pitti hugs vuntz
<mvo> asac: re update-manager - did you got the chance to check for the 3g stuff (I asked aobut that yesterday?)
<pochu> asac: yeah, saw it. thanks
<seb128> mvo: ok, what should I get, build, install or try?
<mvo> seb128: just bzr get lp:~mvo/+junk/compact-dpkg-status and run the script as root inside it
<mvo> that will blow-up^Wcompact your status and available files
<mvo> there is also a dpkg patch that avoids reading the available file that I'm currently building in my ppa, that should bring further speed improvements
<seb128> mvo: bug #321901, are those issues dpkg bugs?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321901 in evolution-data-server "package evolution-data-server 2.24.2-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: failed in buffer_write(fd) (10, ret=-1): backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/evolution-data-server-1.2/extensions/libecalbackendhttp.so'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321901
<seb128> mvo: btw what files should I backup before running your compact-dpkg-status
<seb128> and why do I need to unlock my ssh key to bzr get lp:~mvo/+junk/compact-dpkg-status?
<mvo> seb128: the bug might be a cd issue or filesstem corruption, let me look
<seb128> mvo: we often get buffer_write(fd) errors
<seb128> I've 15 of those mails in my current bugmails box
<mvo> IIRC the error is misleading (i.e. can be caused by many things), but I can have a look to be certain
<mvo> seb128: please /var/lib/dpkg/status and available
<mvo> seb128: it will make a backup for you too
<seb128> mvo: right, that bug is a no space on the disk one apparently
<seb128> looking through the mails most of those a no space issues
<seb128> brb
<seb128> mvo: do you know why I need to use my ssh passphrase to get that code? shouldn't a checkout be anonymous or does that give me right to commit too?
<mvo> seb128: it should be anoymous, maybe bzr get lp:~ is now clever and checks with lp if the branch is writable or not
<seb128> mvo: well, I don't have write access to your code namespace
<seb128> mvo: you cleaning seems to speed up the reading the database time quite a lot
<seb128> "Removed 509 obsolete entries
<seb128> There are 0 packages that could be purged"
<mvo> seb128: \o/
<seb128> not sure if 509 is a lot for that database
<mvo> seb128: I'm writing a system-cleaner plugin now and will make it part of update-manager
<mvo> seb128: check how much you have installed, I guess around ~2000-3000
<seb128> mvo: good
<seb128> mvo: how?
<mvo> so that does make a difference
<mvo> synaptic shows it in the status bar
<seb128> $ dpkg -l | grep ^ii | wc -l
<seb128> 2300
<mvo> heh :)
<seb128> you mean?
<bryce> morning
<mvo> that works well of course
<mvo> seb128: yep
<mvo> seb128: so 500 less to read nwo .)
<mvo> now
<mvo> hey bryce
<mvo> seb128: https://edge.launchpad.net/~mvo/+archive/ppa?field.name_filter=dpkg&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=any <-there is a jaunty dpkg there that might be interessting as well
<mvo> hopefully bring some further speedups
<seb128> mvo: you rock ;-)
 * mvo beams
<rickspencer31> hi all
<rickspencer31> Desktop Team meeting in 5 minutes
<bryce> heya
<Tm_T> on -meeting ?
<pitti> argh, a number-of-rick-spencer explosion!
<pitti> Tm_T: no, here
<Tm_T> ah, good
<pochu> asac: can you start liferea in Jaunty at all? It segfaults here in my VM
<asac> pochu: i could ... but i fixed a bug to get it build at all
<asac> @time
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: January 27 2009, 16:30:06 - No meetings scheduled
<asac> hi
 * Tm_T hides
<asac> meeting time folks ;)
<rickspencer31> okay
<rickspencer31> Here's the link to the agenda
<rickspencer31> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2009-01-27
<asac> pochu: uploaded ubuntu2 with that fix now
<asac> pochu: dont think it helps your crashes
<pochu> asac: thanks
<pochu> asac: it's a SIGABRT
<ArneGoetje> hi
<pochu> on startup
<pochu> seems to come from libnspr4.so
<rickspencer31> looks like everyone is here, except Till
<rickspencer31> shall we begin?
<pochu> asac: let's continue later, meeting for you now ;)
<asac> rickspencer31: how do you know everyone is here ;)
<rickspencer31> well, they are signed into the channel at least
<asac> seb128: pitti: bryce: calc: Riddell: ping
 * pitti pung Till
<asac> rickspencer31: yeah. better summon to get their attention ;)
<rickspencer31> apparantly
<bryce> asac, I'm here
<pitti> asac: [17:25]     pitti| argh, a number-of-rick-spencer explosion!
<seb128> asac: I'm there
<pitti> OEM meeting finished right on time \o/
<pochu> asac: wait! I have xul 1.9.1 installed for some reason. I guess that's the cause
<asac> pitti: :)
<asac> pochu: oh ... thats a bug then
<asac> pochu: -> lets continue in #ubuntu-mozillateam :)
<calc> i'm here
<Riddell> hi
 * calc notes he is always in this channel except when his pc or broadband is dead ;-)
<rickspencer31> ok, let's start
<rickspencer31> first is outstanding business from the last meeting
<rickspencer31> spec approval: I see that Arne has just set his last spec to "pending approval"
<pitti> ah, too close for the meeting, didn't see it yet
<pitti> will review ASAP
<rickspencer31> how about jaunty-desktop-network-changing?
<rickspencer31> asac: was this the one that you were going to add test cases to, etc...?
<asac> not sure ... there certainly will be no implementer for that. i filed bugs for the issues i found
<pitti> asac: ^ that's mostly handled as a set of bugs now, is it?
<asac> and i am also suggesting fixes where possible
<rickspencer31> ok, is there a status that we can set it to so it does not appear that action is required?
<pitti> I'm happy with adding the bug #s to the whiteboard, skip the wiki page, and approve it like that
<pitti> so that we have a blueprint for tracking goal and assignment, but not waste duplicating the bug descriptions
<asac> pitti: the wiki page can still be linked. it doesnt hardm
<pitti> s/waste/& time/
<asac> harm
<asac> maybe from whiteboard
<asac> too
<pitti> as you wish, just a proposal to keep things easy
<rickspencer31> okay, sounds good
<rickspencer31> moving on
<rickspencer31> kubuntu-jaunty-kde-packaging
<calc> at&t just arrived, they have perfect timing :\
<Tm_T> calc: say hi from me
<rickspencer31> calc: n/p
<rickspencer31> Riddell: is there something blocking this last spec from getting approved?
<Riddell> we still havn't made a final decision on IRC client
<pitti> it's still 'drafting'
<Riddell> which was martin's sticking point for approval
<Riddell> we have a meeting tonight for it
<rickspencer31> okay
<Riddell> although we're also blocked on MIR anyway
<rickspencer31> what can we do to unblock the spec?
<pitti> wait for the meeting/decision to happen? :-)
<rickspencer31> what about the Main Inclusion Report?
<Tm_T> Riddell: we have three irc client possibilities?
<Riddell> MIR is blocked on security review.  security reviews usually take months or don't happen at all in my experience
<rickspencer31> okay
<rickspencer31> I'll take an action item to see if I can move that along
<rickspencer31> ACTION: rickspencer3 to follow up on status of security review for MIR
<rickspencer31> there's also this mysterious blueprint ldap-defaultdit-usergrp-mgmt
<rickspencer31> is that supposed to be on the server team?
<pitti> that's not our's
<pitti> you are looking at https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty ?
<pitti> those are for all teams
<rickspencer31> ok
<rickspencer31> moving on then
<rickspencer31> bryce: you tagged your pet bugs, right?
 * pitti strokes his pet bugs and enjoys hearing them purr
 * rickspencer31 ^^
<bryce> rickspencer31: yup
<rickspencer31> in terms of conference attendance, please refer to the wiki for the resolution
<rickspencer31> Add/Remove...
<rickspencer31> so essentially Jane just bounced it back to me to come up with a name, etc...
<rickspencer31> we have an agenda item to briefly discuss in a few minutes
<seb128> so much discussions about a label
<rickspencer31> moving on
<rickspencer31> new GDM was packaged (yeah seb128)
<rickspencer31> also sprint topics consolidated and put on the wiki
<rickspencer31> those were all the actions from last week
<rickspencer31> any questions?
<Riddell> what wiki page?
<Riddell> for conference attendance?
<pitti> I think we should have enough items for the sprint to keep us busy
<rickspencer31> Riddell: I'll /msg you in a few. It's on an internal wiki
<rickspencer31> in terms of the sprint, as you can see, there are a few Dx topics, so we'll be working with them quite a bit
<rickspencer31> also, I wanted to remind pitti and seb128 about the efficient bug handling workshop
<seb128> right
<rickspencer31> any questions/comments/concerns about the sprint?
<pitti> that sounds like prep needed
<pitti> what should the workshop be about?
<rickspencer31> what I am hoping for is a hands on demonstration for how to manage a large number of bugs, both LP and email
<bryce> rickspencer31: you got my comments on sprint topics already?
<rickspencer31> bryce: not sure, did you email them?
<bryce> rickspencer31: yep
<rickspencer31> bryce: should I follow up in email?
<bryce> sure
<pitti> rickspencer31: I'll think about it
<rickspencer31> pitti: thanks
<rickspencer31> so moving on ...
<rickspencer31> Add/Remove...
<rickspencer31> I think this is very important to do right
<rickspencer31> managing your software is a critical part of the user experience, and can be delightful or a pain in a**
<asac> imo we have to create redundancy so users find it
<rickspencer31> I propose that we approach the whole space holistically in Jaunty +1
<asac> entry in applications + entry in administration ... and maybe even somewhere else
<rickspencer31> and don't change the label, etc... in Jaunty
<rickspencer31> thoughts?
<bryce> yep
<pitti> what does 'holistic' mean here?
<rickspencer31> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareLibrary
<bryce> rickspencer31: I think a number of improvements could be done to how the menu works; just changing the name sort of feels bikeshed-painting-ish
<rickspencer31> holistic = the whole system, not just each sub-component
<bryce> pitti: means take a larger view of the whole and consider deeper or more fundamental improvements
<Tm_T> rickspencer31: also it just have to work, and never remove something without user knowing it etc, but this is so obvious
<bryce> pitti: like instead of taking diet pills, to instead exercise and eat more vegetables :-)
<seb128> asac: we already have too many menu items in the system menus don't add extra ones there
<pitti> bryce: right, but that in the context of finding a label name seemed weird to me :)
<rickspencer31> For example, if we decide it should be called a "Library" make the system behave like a library, including the apps, etc..., not just change the name to library
<asac> seb128: well. i think users dont expect it in applications
 * tedg really is hoping for a comeback of the Dewey decimal system
<asac> having it there is good
<Tm_T> consistency
<asac> but we need it somewhere else
<rickspencer31> also, I think users can get annoyed by changing menus and such when nothing important changes
<rickspencer31> so agreed that we keep the label in Jaunty and discuss the whole system at UDS for Jaunty +1?
<bryce> rickspencer31: has there been usability analysis so far on this?
<pitti> ack
<rickspencer31> I'm open to feedback if anyone feels this is the wrong approach
<asac> yes. giving us some ramp up time is sensible
<bryce> agreed
<asac> (so ack on this)
<pitti> rickspencer31: I wouldn't mind naming it "Add/Remove applications..." to make clear that it's not a menu editor
<pitti> ah, or just "Install/Remove" (shorter)
<rickspencer31> pitti: do you think that's the right thing to do?
<seb128> pitti: Add/Remove applications...", how do you translate it in german?
<asac> i think we have to really discuss what we want and why this came now up
<pitti> seb128: "Anwendungen hinzufuegen/entfernen"
<asac> aparently there were complains, so we should listen and address them
<seb128> pitti: so you would have an application menu scaling to that label, looks really weird, we did try
<bryce> asac: definitely agreed
<rickspencer31> asac: look back at the original mail thread that we started, the design rationale is in there
<pitti> rickspencer31: if people are confused by the label, then we shold make the label clearer; if people don't look in the app menu to change apps, we need to move it, so the discussion so far seemed to match that
<pitti> seb128: thus Install/Remove, if that's clearer (it is shorter)
<asac> rickspencer31: to which mailing list did that go to?
<rickspencer31> pitti: but *are* people confused by the label. That wasn't really why the change was suggested. It was suggested to make the feature seem sexier
<calc> i'm temporarily back until at&t decides to kill my line again
<bryce> sexier ...
<seb128> pitti: right
<pitti> rickspencer31: personally I didn't hear any complaints
<Tm_T> bryce: one moment, I put my pants on
<rickspencer31> bryce: yeah, like Apple has the Apple store, which users think is so cool
<seb128> the issue is that we have no good way to get feedback on such things, users who are technical enough to send bugs figure where to find the softwares they need and what they do
<rickspencer31> okay, it is clear to me that we could change the name of the label, but it is not clear to me that it would accomplish anything worthwhile
<tedg> Apple has a store, Google has a marketplace, we should have a Bazaar :)
<bryce> rickspencer31: ahh, so maybe the first step is to do an analysis of that, and identify what aspects users find to be cool?
<rickspencer31> tedg: aweseom
<Tm_T> tedg: webshop interface!
<rickspencer31> bryce: right
<bryce> rickspencer31: and this gets back to my earlier point that simply changing the name maybe not enough to achieve that, it just puts new lipstick on the pig
<rickspencer31> any more thoughts? If not, I'll start a blueprint and we can discuss there
<asac> store/marketplace/bazaar -> all non-free ;)
<asac> "magic box" ;)
<rickspencer31> bryce: are you calling Sara Palin a pig?
<bryce> rickspencer31: oink
<rickspencer31> ok ... moving on
<rickspencer31> Pet bug status
<calc> oh btw OOo 3.0.1 is released today :)
<rickspencer31> who has fixed pet bugs?
<bryce> I worked on them a bit yesterday
 * calc will once he gets 3.0.1 uploaded maybe today/tomorrow
 * asac didnt find time to go to his petting zoo yet
<asac> ;)
<bryce> most of mine I picked were just low hanging stuff so not really that difficult, just had been low on the priority list
<rickspencer31> ok
<rickspencer31> please let me know what I can do to help everyone find time to work on this?
<rickspencer31> should we consider maybe blacking out a day at the sprint just for this?
<bryce> but I did manage to thoroughly clean up xkeyboard-config in the process :-)
<rickspencer31> other ideas?
<asac> pet-bugs are side tasks for me
<asac> they get done when i need distraction
<pitti> I fixed my first pet bug last week, but it was a really big one
<pitti> I want to interleave bug triage, simple bug fixing, and pet bug fixing, to divide attention equally
<rickspencer31> This should be a benefit for everyone, in that we are limiting feature work so that you can get to items that you've been wanting to get to. So please let me know what I can do to help you make time for the pet bugs.
<pitti> if those are considered a priority, we can certainly make them a priority :)
<bryce> http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/Graphs/totals.svg
<rickspencer31> this doesn't displace regressions and other high priority incoming issues, so it's not a priority in that sense. However, it is a chance to get to some work that may be important to individuals.
<rickspencer31> ok
<rickspencer31> Language selector
<rickspencer31> essentially, mvo would like to move this responsibility to our team, but has some work to do on it for Jaunty.
<rickspencer31> is anyone willing to look into taking over for mvo in Jaunty? and also, someone will have to pick it up after Jaunty I suppose.
<Riddell> doesn't ArneGoetje do that?
<asac> language selector or update manager? the former is done by arne i think
<rickspencer31> ArneGoetje works on the UI, but there are some backend pieces that he needs help on
<ArneGoetje> I do some stuff on that, like the GUI rework, but deeper system level is too high for me
 * ArneGoetje is not a coder...
<asac> deeper system level sounds like foundation ;)
<ArneGoetje> asac: ploicy kit, package kit, dbus... basically
<pitti> I guess in the end we have to wait until we get more staff, to have some breathing room again
<rickspencer31> ok
<asac> ack ... ENOTIMEHEREATALL
<pitti> I'm happy to help with technical questions about dbus/PK, etc.
<pitti> but I'm afraid ATM we simply lack the manpower to do it
<pitti> well, there might be some community interest
<asac> ArneGoetje: can you focus on stuff that doesnt need major fixes in the backend?
<asac> (for now)
<rickspencer31> ACTION: rickspencer3 to work with mvo/robbiew to get the work for Language selector done for Jaunty
<pitti> ArneGoetje: do you happen to know some community members which can code, and are interested in it?
<ArneGoetje> asac: doing that already
<asac> ah ok
<ArneGoetje> pitti: no, not yet
<rickspencer31> how would we solicit community involvement on this?
<asac> blogging about it ... how sexy it is
<asac> and about the areas that deserve some love
<pitti> u-devel@
<rickspencer31> can someone here own reaching out to the community on that?
<asac> yes, supplemented with posting to devel
<pitti> Subject: You too can be a star!
<rickspencer31> working with mvo of course
<asac> we trade a 2 month featured slot on hall of fame for that ;)
<rickspencer31> ACTION: rickspencer3 to coordinate working with mvo/robbiew to see if we can get community involvement on language selector
<pitti> ArneGoetje: you certainly know best what kind of changes we need in it?
<ArneGoetje> pitti: you mean for jaunty+1?
<pitti> ArneGoetje: for both specs (UI rework (jaunty) and new features (jaunty+1))
<ArneGoetje> pitti: I know the ideas, but not necessarily the programming details
<pitti> ArneGoetje: right, I mean what needs to be done, not 'how'
<ArneGoetje> pitti: yes
<rickspencer31> I'll work with ArneGoetje on that as well (though he is on holiday this week)
<rickspencer31> Release Status: everyone sent me details of their spec status. I will compile and share.
<rickspencer31> any other comments on release status?
<rickspencer31> Feature freeze in 2/19
<rickspencer31> everyone sent activity reports, so thanks for that
<rickspencer31> Any other business?
<pitti> we won't have an IRC meeting next week, I take it
<rickspencer31> good point
<seb128> not sure if the gtk issue I raised is to discuss in a meeting or the lists rather
<rickspencer31> no meeting next week (as the canonical team will be together on a sprint)
<asac> seb128: gtk issue?
<Riddell> MIR processing would be nice (Quassel has the security review needed but other ones don't)
<pitti> ^ understood
<asac> i will do a few mirs tomorrow again
<seb128> asac: basically the directfb backend is an issue, nobody is working on it, it's not in a buildable nor usuable state and takes me hours to workaround the issue every time
<rickspencer31> seb128: could you explain the issue briefly, and the dependency on it
<asac> not sure if i have the list you gave me yesterday though.
<asac> but probably easy to spot
<asac> seb128: do we need it?
<pitti> Colin just responded that the server team asked for a graphical installer in Jaunty
<seb128> I don't know how to test it, I've enough to do to not spend days on directfb and I've no interest working it
<pitti> but frankly it's the first time I hear about it
<seb128> asac: it's using by d-i and we want an ubuntu d-i apparently
<pitti> so far nothing in the entire archive is using it
<asac> hmm
<pitti> it's not used by d-i just yet
<seb128> but we basically need to take over upstream to maintain it
<seb128> I workarounded to get it built but they did architectural changes in recent cycles which need non trivial directfb code updates
<pitti> we should discuss that with the server team, since that will be a significant cost
<pitti> and personally I'm not at all convinced that it's a good idea to maintain a third installer...
<rickspencer31> pitti: why wouldn't they just use ubiquity?
<pitti> I don't know
<tedg> No X11, right?
<asac> probably because they want to have a graphical installer without X
 * pitti sobs
<rickspencer31> pitti: could you follow up with Colin? Perhaps let him know the costs involved and get some more details about their requirements?
<seb128> I'm wondering if the static gtk built it useful too but that's not an issue, it just takes build time and disk space
<seb128> (not really a meeting item for this one)
<pitti> rickspencer31: will do
<rickspencer31> ACTION: pitti to discuss costs and requirements of graphical non-X based installers with cjwatson
<rickspencer31> was there something to discuss regarding Riddell's MIR question?
<pitti> JFDI
<rickspencer31> ptti: is that an action item for you?
<pitti> for ~ubuntu-mir, which comprises me, yes
<rickspencer31> ACTION: pitti to respond to MIR for Riddel/Kubuntu
<asac> also i take a few i gues
<asac> pitti: feel free to shove them to me if you want to split work on that
<rickspencer31> ACTION: pitti/asac to respond to MIR for Riddel/Kubuntu
<rickspencer31> I'm looking forward to next week
<pitti> asac: I'd appreciate, yes
<pitti> Berlin!
<rickspencer31> I guess I better start waking up earlier to move closer to Berlin time :P
<asac> cu all in berlin!
<rickspencer31> I'll update the wiki later today. Thanks everyone
<asac> thx
<Tm_T> rickspencer31: thank you (:
<ArneGoetje> thanks
<rickspencer31> ArneGoetje: have a great time with your family. See you next Monday
<bryce> thanks
<ArneGoetje> will do. CU
<bryce> rickspencer31: btw on the non-X based installer issue, that feels like something that could get impacted by the KMS stuff.
<rickspencer31> bryce: hmmm
<pitti> thanks everyone, and safe travels
<rickspencer31> it sounds like maybe more of a hairball than it first appeared
<bryce> rickspencer31: so esp. if part of the issue is lack of upstream on directfb, it may be a type of thing that would be worth waiting a bit and see how things fall into place
<pitti> rickspencer31: directfb mail sent
<rickspencer31> so is the issue that servers won't have the capability of using X?
<pitti> rickspencer31: I rather suspect they want to avoid the overhead of installing X
<bryce> I don't know the details, but would guess so
<rickspencer31> so this installer isn't just to set up the machine the first time, it's a front end to apt?
<pitti> rickspencer31: no, it's just initial installation
 * pitti -> quick break
<rickspencer31> ubiquity has to install x to run?
<bryce> rickspencer31: no it doesn't, which is why I feel like I'm missing some additional background on the issue :-)
<rickspencer31> bryce: tx
<tedg> bryce: It doesn't have to install X, but X has to be on the CD, right?
<tedg> I imagine this is a "we hate anything that mentions X" more than a serious objection.
<bryce> that's fine, I hate X too ;-)
<bryce> wow, ubiquity has a lot of dependencies
<tjaalton> the directfb installer is what debian uses
<tjaalton> AIUI it's the default frontend
<seb128> tjaalton: right we know that, they didn't update gtk recently due to the lenny freeze though and will have the same issues
<tjaalton> seb128: hum ok
<seb128> I'm not sure directfb is where we should spend efforts
<tjaalton> what exactly needs to be done?
<pochu> what uses directfb, the graphical installer in d-i?
<pochu> because I thought the normal one was ncurses based :)
<seb128> tjaalton: now? the code needs to be updated for the offscreen rendering changes, they added some virtual functions and the backends need to be updated to use that, they also added new functions which are not implemented in the directfb backend
<seb128> tjaalton: the code also doesn't build using the current directfb version
<seb128> tjaalton: and that's only a start since they keep doing changes which need backends updates and nobody is working on the directfb changes
<seb128> pochu: right
<seb128> tjaalton: ie somebody needs to update the directfb to keep up with the gtk architecture changes
<tjaalton> seb128: ok.. highly nontrivial then ;)
<seb128> I did ugly workaround for now
<seb128> ie implemented empty function for the one which need to be added
<tjaalton> I tried it some time ago just for the kicks, but noticed that it didn't work. I'd use it if it were there, but don't know if I could fix it myself..
<tjaalton> sounds like it's beyond my skills
<calc> i'm finally back :\
 * rickspencer31 offers calc a drink
<calc> at&t basically decided my line is broken and they need to send a crew out to fix it, not just one guy
<calc> they even checked around nearby to see if any lines were usable and apparently none were
<calc> so i have working dsl that just happens to drop randomly (due to SNR issues) until they fix my line properly
<calc> my SNR goes from 2.0 - 11.0 with normal good being above 10.0 at all times
<calc> they just called and think they fixed it, at the moment i'm not getting packet loss but the SNR is still below normal
 * calc thinks he will switch to cable modem when he gets back from germany
<calc> rickspencer31: was there anything you needed to ask me about during the meeting?
<walters_> tedg: around?
<dobey> rickspencer31: ping? should i bug you to get someone unsubscribed from a bug in lp?
<dobey> rickspencer31: it's a bug against a desktop package in ubuntu
<seb128> you can unsubscribe yourself directly
<dobey> how? (i'm not even sure what the lp username is)
<seb128> if you get the emails or are subscribed you have a lp account
<dobey> i don't want to unsubscribe myself
<seb128> if that's a team get a member of the team to do it
<dobey> i want to unsubscribe the twit with the autoresponder that keeps sending replies with useless comments in spanish :)
<dobey> seb128: see all the useless replies on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/icon-naming-utils/+bug/319991 from an autoresponder e-mail :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319991 in icon-naming-utils "Strange behaviour of some emblem icons." [Undecided,New]
<seb128> oh you can't do that, try asking on #launchpad then or open an question or their answer tracker asking them to do the change
<dobey> hrmm, ok
<seb128> they use the answer tracker as a request tracker
<seb128> or you can get a reply on IRC directly
<seb128> bbl
<dobey> hrmm, i wonder where kwwii is
<dobey> he can probably solve this
<dobey> though it would also be nice if i could get the comments deleted
<Amaranth> dobey: Is that thing sending an autoreply when it gets an email about it's own autoreply?
<dobey> Amaranth: yes, of course, what else would it do?
<Amaranth> Send out an email only once to the same email
<Amaranth> I never understood the point of an autoreply system sending out more than one to each person
<tedg> walters_: I am now.
<dobey> Amaranth: me either. but you know, most software is stupid in some way :(
<walters_> tedg: sweet.  so i'm looking at the user-switch-control-IM applet in the context of gnome shell (actually would be nice if you could /j #gnome-shell on gimpnet), but one question I had with regards to your mockup is: how do i get to my contacts/
<walters_> tedg: e.g. is there just another green circle on the panel for empathy's current UI?
<tedg> walters_: Let me flip over there, and we'll continue there.
<chrisccoulson> bryce - do you ever browse the ubuntuforums?
<bryce> chrisccoulson: no, I used to but just staying atop the bug tracker keeps me busy enough
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i can imagine. the only reason i asked is because there appears to be a big ding-dong about switching on DontZap by default in Jaunty
<bryce> chrisccoulson: to be precise, it was X.org upstream that switched
<bryce> we just opted not to override upstream in this case
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. people seem to be against it quite a bit
<bryce> also please note that it was due to lobbying by community people that this was done to begin with
<chrisccoulson> maybe i should point that out in the forums
<chrisccoulson> people seem to be too lazy to edit their xorg.conf and add a single line
<bryce> chrisccoulson: in fact we'll be including a simple GUI tool before -beta for toggling it
<bryce> for both KDE and GNOME
<Amaranth> Their argument is they'll only know they need to turn it on after X freezes
<chrisccoulson> yeah, but X shouldn't freeze
<chrisccoulson> and there's another way to kill it
<bryce> ctrl-alt-backspace does not always get you out of all freezes
<Amaranth> I tried to explain this in that thread
<seb128> is there an equivalent way to do the same thing now?
<chrisccoulson> alt+sysrq+k to kill all processes connected to the current VT
<bryce> the sysreq key is better
<Amaranth> Of course my keyboard doesn't have a sysrq key...
<chrisccoulson> print screen?
<bryce> and ctrl-alt-backspace is probably better for "normal" session exiting
<dobey> Amaranth: is it a mac?
<Amaranth> And it wouldn't help anyway as it would cause a VT switch which means I'm screwed since I have intel :(
<Amaranth> dobey: It is
<chrisccoulson> i would argue that ctrl+alt+backspace probably isn't good for "normal" session exiting ;)
<dobey> i don't remember which key works for sysrq on those :(
<Amaranth> ctrl+alt+backspace should open gnome-system-monitor now ;)
<chrisccoulson> although, i don't know how Xorg quits when you press it. Does everything running on that console literally just die?
<bryce> for the argument of not knowing to turn it on until after X freezes, an end user could make an equivalent argument that they currently only know to turn it *off* after losing work due to fat-fingering ctrl-alt-backspace or something
<Amaranth> dobey: It's F15 but I don't have F15 either
<chrisccoulson> i agree bryce. and some people wouldn't even know the combination existed if X froze, whether it was enabled or not
<bryce> chrisccoulson: yes the Zap key kills everything
<chrisccoulson> which part of the community did the lobbying come from?
<Amaranth> bryce: Only if X itself isn't stuck though, that's why sysrq is better, right?
<Amaranth> And I thought it didn't kill everything, everything just died because X went away
<bryce> Amaranth: right
<Amaranth> I know some processes tend to stick around for a bit after you zap X
<bryce> Amaranth: correct, it doesn't take action against processes, it just kills the parent process, and the child processes just die
<bryce> +on their own
<bryce> chrisccoulson: it'd be quite appreciated if you could share these data with the forums community
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i don't mind doing that
<bryce> chrisccoulson: for ubuntu we had a blueprint open for over a year for this change but could not achieve any sort of consensus - every time it seemed there was one favoring one patch or another, or not changing, suddenly a contingent sprang up with the opposing view
<bryce> chrisccoulson: so was sort of a relief to see upstream make the decision for us ;-)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's a bit easier. so this will be the same across most distro's soon, unless they choose to alter it?
<bryce> correct
<bryce> also please let them know that I probably hate this change more than anyone, since I'm constantly testing X, finding bugs, and needing to get out of frozen X's.  ;-)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'll do that;)
<bryce> but I figure at the same time, I know enough to know how to switch the option on, or use other means of restarting X
<bryce> whereas the poor people impacted by accidentally hitting zap aren't going to know wtf happened, and there's a lot of those kinds out there, so it's sort of better for them not to have it on by default
<bryce> chrisccoulson: thanks :-)
<chrisccoulson> you're welcome
<Amaranth> Arguing about DontZap is just like arguing about rm -rf / not working anymore
<Amaranth> btw, it's really neat that you can't do that anymore
<seb128> not really
<seb128> one is an useful thing sometimes the other is not
<dobey> the majority of uses i have for zap in X are because session management is pretty much never implemented correctly
<pochu> I think it would had been a much more sane default to allow ctrl+alt+backspace it pressed 3 times in a row (like press ctrl+alt and then backspace 3 times)
<pochu> that would have worked for everybody IMHO
<seb128> that or keep it pressed for some seconds
<pochu> yeah
<Amaranth> seb128: Both are dangerous things users do without necessarily knowing what they do
<pochu> I understand people may press ctrl+alt+backspace accidentally... but pressing 3 times in a row accidentally? :-)
<seb128> right but one case is useful to some users where the other is not
<Amaranth> So...anyone know if gnome-shell will have an "I want to use compiz" mode?
<walters> Amaranth: the old gnome-panel will be maintained for a while, and of course there's a ton of choices like XFCE for people who want to build their own desktop from parts
<Amaranth> So that's a no
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<Amaranth> walters: Will nautilus still have the ability to draw the desktop?
<Amaranth> walters: What reason is there to combine metacity and gnome-panel?
<Amaranth> You can have gnome-shell call out to the WM to do things, compiz can do those things
<Amaranth> We even have a way to do them via dbus
<walters> Amaranth: it's a lot easier to do things in process than using dbus between separate processes; anyways we
<walters> Amaranth: 're pretty far along in modifying metacity
<dobey> seb128: ping?
<seb128> dobey: hi?
<dobey> seb128: i was wondering if the latest evo packages have been updated in jaunty, and if they require a system libical
<seb128> dobey: not yet, a contributor has been working on it and they might be uploaded tomorrow though, they don't require libical yet but the next version due next week will
<dobey> seb128: ah ok, i was just wondering if the requiring system libical would break evolution-webcal which just relies on libecal to get libical api
<seb128> I'm not sure but I don't think they plan to break any api, they just start using the system version rather than the copy they had in the eds source
<seb128> I will try if evolution-webcal still works when doing the update and let you know
<dobey> ok, thanks
<seb128> you're welcome
<hggdh> seb128, ping
<seb128> hggdh: when I was writting on the chan some minutes ago no need to ping just ask your questions ;-)
<asac> mpt: are there any general UI best-practices on how to communicate dialog/form user input errors in a minimal disruptive fashion (like when a dialog would have the OK button disabled)
<hggdh> sorry, did not even pay attention on the time stamps
<asac> ?
<hggdh> how can I get my libical reviewed?
<hggdh> sorry, not libical, but libpst
<seb128> hggdh: I though we synced the current version on debian?
<hggdh> seb128, ^^
<seb128> hggdh: subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<hggdh> k
<seb128> hggdh: it's on my todolist but not really high priority, I will have a look after getting e-d-s and evo 2.25 in jaunty
<seb128> but better to have that on the sponsoring list
<seb128> so other people can look at it too and it's on a public list of things to review
<seb128> jcastro: hey, there seems there is no component on launchpad for gnome-python-desktop or I'm overlooking things again there?
<hggdh> seb128, universe-sponsors is subscribed, and I also opened a debian bug for it
<seb128> hggdh: thanks
<jcastro> seb128: you're right, I'm on it.
<seb128> jcastro: thanks
<seb128> jcastro: could be the same for gnome-python-extras
<petski> Could one of you please take a look at LP bug 276603. It's an SRU for main
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276603 in rhythmbox "crashed while listening to a mp3 podcast" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276603
<seb128> petski: the configure changes are not appropriates for a sru otherwise it looks correct
<seb128> petski: could you update the debdiff to use a correct version, intrepid-proposed as upload target and don't change the control
<seb128> petski: configure -> control
<jcastro> seb128: all set on both
<seb128> jcastro: thanks!
<petski> lintian complained about the control file, therefor I modified it
<jcastro> seb128: I need to guinea pig you next week
<jcastro> seb128: gmb has this thing that will do upstream open tasks by default and I need you to kick the tires.
<seb128> petski: right, those are only minor warnings though and we restrict the changes to what is required in srus, no cosmetic changes ;-)
<seb128> jcastro: ok sure
<petski> ok. I will upload a new debdiff in a couple of minutes
<seb128> petski: thanks, I will sponsor the upload
<petski> thanks
<petski> seb128: I've updated bug 276603 with the new debdiff
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276603 in rhythmbox "crashed while listening to a mp3 podcast" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276603
<seb128> petski: thanks
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-01-28
<petski> seb128, already had some time to look at bug 276603 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276603 in rhythmbox "crashed while listening to a mp3 podcast" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276603
<seb128> petski: no, I commented after midnight went to bed and I'm just starting my work day
<petski> okay, no rush :)
<petski> Good morning :)
<seb128> right, there is no rush, good morning or afternoon or evening whatever match your timezone to you ;-)
<mvo> hey seb128! did you had a chance to use the patched dpkg in my ppa? any explosions yet from it? I would like to know if it gives you further performance improvements
<mvo> (no rush, just curious)
<huats> morning everyone
<didrocks> hey huats
<didrocks> seb128 & mvo & petski as well ;)
<petski> morning :)
<seb128> mvo: no, I just tried your bzr thing, what is the dpkg update supposed to speed up, the index reading?
<seb128> lut didrocks mvo
<mvo> seb128: the dpkg update avoids reading the available file for most operation (like unpack/configure). that saves another ~5mb of disk reads
<seb128> mvo: ok, will install this one and let you know if it feels faster then ;-)
<mvo> seb128: excellent
<didrocks> mvo: do you have a Spec for those improvements (just courious, I think you parse /var/lib/dpkg/status et clean old deb?)
<mvo> didrocks: I have no spec, but there is some explaination in the script, its pretty simple, just purging stuff that is really old
<mvo> (purging not in the dpkg sense, but in the get-it-of-the-file sense)
<didrocks> mvo: sorry, I didn't see today where your script was (in your ppa?)
<mvo> didrocks: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mvo/%2Bjunk/compact-dpkg-status/annotate/head%3A/compact-dpkg-status
<didrocks> mvo: thanks
<didrocks> I will take a test tomorrow
<mvo> didrocks: I added a system-cleaner plugin for it now too and will make it part of the dist-upgrader I think
<mvo> the script is step 1, the dpkg patch step 2
<mvo> together performance should be much better indeed
<didrocks> mvo: BTW, you might have an answer I keep asking myself.
<didrocks> why md5sums of conffiles are not embeeded in the package? It seems to be generated at install time
<didrocks> (in the status file and not in the md5sums one)
<didrocks> I thought the reason why was if we modify them in postinst, the change will be taken into account
<didrocks> but apparently, this is not the case :/
<seb128> mvo: do you have an intrepid system handy? or do you use jaunty now?
<mvo> seb128: my laptop is still intrepid
<didrocks> (I have a meeting now, will be back on a couple of hours)
<seb128> mvo: when you have it booted can you test build and sponsor the change on bug #276603? the debdiff is trivial but I've no intrepid box here to do that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276603 in rhythmbox "crashed while listening to a mp3 podcast" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276603
<seb128> having to keep hardy, intrepid and jaunty installations is no fun, I should set up an intrepid vm or something
<mvo> yeah
<seb128> thanks
<mvo> seb128: building it now
<petski> Regarding 276603: Some users already tried a simular dpkg from my PPA with good results
<seb128> dpkg?
<petski> yeah, package, whatever
<mvo> petski: oh, what ppa is that?
<mvo> nevermind
<huats> hello mvo and seb128
<petski> mvo: it's described in the bug comments
<mvo> wrong context :)
<huats> pitti: sorry to bother you with that. Did you have some time to look at the gcalctool SRU ?
<petski> my bad :)
<huats> pitti: and hello btw :)
<seb128> mvo: your patched dpkg seems to behave fine, I'm on my desktop right now though which has a newer installation than my laptop and a faster disk so I don't notice the slowness that much, I'll try on my laptop too a bit later
<mvo> ok, thanks
<mvo> seb128: seems to be working ok
<seb128> mvo: thanks, so you can do the upload ;)
<mvo> ok
<mpt> asac, there is no standard mechanism for showing dialog/form errors that I know of
<pochu> good morning
<pochu> seb128: hi, is anybody doing vinagre 2.25.5?
<seb128> pochu: hey, not that I know no, want to do it? ;-)
<mpt> asac, Web pages actually tend to do that better than native dialogs do, because they have more room, so they lengthen the page and insert an error saying "hey, you forgot this bit" (Launchpad has primitive examples of these)
<pochu> sure :)
<mpt> asac, it's fairly common to disable the OK/equivalent button in a dialog until the form values are acceptable, but occasionally it's not obvious why they're unacceptable yet, so the OK button is kept available and when clicked it brings up an annoying error alert explaining the problem
<asac> mpt: yeah. but what to do for native form dialogs?
<mpt> asac, so as usual the answer is It Depends :-)
<mpt> asac, what's the dialog in question?
<asac> mpt: network-manager connection editor dialogs
<mpt> (That really should be renamed. Text is edited. Connections are not.)
<mpt> asac, just the password field? or other fields?
<asac> mpt: all kind of fields
<asac> fields or even field combinations
<asac> e.g. you can select a few checkboxes, but never disable all
<asac> hence it was a general question :)
<mpt> asac, I'm sorry there isn't a general answer :-)
<mpt> It depends on whether it's obvious enough why a set of values is unacceptable without any extra hint
<mpt> It would be nice if there was a standard way of highlighting unacceptable form controls (e.g. flashing them pink or putting an error icon in them or something)
<mpt> hmmmm
<mpt> there could be a little error icon in each unacceptable field, and clicking the icon opens a balloon explaining the exact problem
<mpt> so that you don't need to dismiss anything if you can see yourself what the problem is
<pochu> seb128: do you know what could be causing bug 321916? I can reproduce it on Jaunty, but not in Debian (both with 2.25.5). Might it be GTK+?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321916 in vinagre "can't edit, sort or delete bookmarks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321916
<seb128> pochu: no idea about this one
<pochu> ok, will ask jwendell
<pochu> seb128: bug 322247
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322247 in vinagre "Please sponsor vinagre 2.25.5-0ubuntu1 into main" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322247
<seb128> pochu: thanks
<pochu> in case you can sponsor it :)
<pochu> heh
<pochu> evolution's configuration dialog doesn't fit in my VM
<seb128> right, that's a known issue for notebooks, etc
<seb128> pochu: why do you remove the copying and install now?
<pochu> seb128: it was done in the past, but I accidentally removed that code from debian/rules when I splitted vinagre into vinagre-common, and then undo the change
<pochu> seb128: lintian complains, and they are not needed at all
<seb128> ok
<pochu> we have copyright, and you don't INSTALL as it's already installed :)
<pochu> don't want
<pitti> huats: frankly I don't think we should bother about this too much; intrepid SRUs already take more than appropriate time away from devs..
<huats> pitti: ok...
<seb128> pitti: not easy to say to users to wait another 3 months to get their issue fixed though, but I agree that this sru is probably not an important one
<hggdh> seb128, perhaps we should include a warning about going back to evo 2.24 after upgrading to 2.25.x due to the folders.db issue
<hggdh> and the dirty column warning on first run of 2.25.x
<seb128> hggdh: there is not so many people downgrading versions but I'll talk to srag about it when he's around before uploading the new version
<hggdh> Oh, yes, of course. But, still, a warning on upgrade would be warranted -- all evo users will get the pop-up on upgrading to 2.26
<pochu> seb128: thanks for the upload
<seb128> pochu: you're welcome
<asac> mpt: sorry was on the call. i think the icon is a good thing
<asac> mpt: i will try to discuss this with NM upstream a bit.
<seb128> Keybuk: is bootchart supposed to work out of the box in jaunty?
<asac> mpt: oh ... if you want to provide input on what you want to see changed in applet, it would be a good time to do so now
<asac> mpt: we are currently defining things on TODO list and priorities. having suggestions on UI would be good thing
<mpt> asac, I would love to help with the design, but I don't understand enough about networking (e.g. what things are mutually exclusive and what aren't, how common each option is)
<mpt> asac, I think it needs either a couple of days of solid meetings between designers and networking experts, or alternatively, about six months of equivalent discussion on the mailing list
<asac> mpt: ok. so you are not working on it right now?
<asac> thats ok too ;) ... i just thought you already worked on that ;)
<asac> mvo: can you look at the gobby document again?
<asac> mvo: i did some major polishing i hope
<asac> and completing stuff
<mvo> asac: on the phone right now
<asac> mvo: thats ok ;)
<mpt> asac, I've done some sketches of improving just the menu
<mpt> but if the windows can be sorted out too, that would alter what the menu looks like
<asac> mpt: great. its not super urgent, but if we could gather all ideas and drafts for further discussion that would be great.
<mpt> asac, will you be able to explain to me all the intricate details of "System setting" and IPv4 routes and simultaneous wired and wireless connections etc?
<asac> mpt: i guess so ;)
<mpt> ok
<mpt> asac, are any of the other NM developers in Berlin or nearby?
<asac> if there are open questions at end of day i can certainly find out
<asac> not that i know. actually i dont know where tambeti is from. i will ask
<mpt> ok, cool
<asac> but i doubt he is german
<asac> Ingo Tambet
<mpt> Estonia, apparently
<rickspencer3> tedg: ping
<tedg> Morning rickspencer3
<tedg> You're up too early!
<rickspencer3> not for me :)
<rickspencer3> I get up at 6am at the latest, otherwise, I miss everything :(
<rickspencer3> tedg: I'm still confused about the power icon stuff. Are you guys going to do work to add more levels of power indication to support a larger icon set?
<tedg> rickspencer3: I dont' think so.  I think Ken is just going to change where red begins.
<tedg> I haven't talked with him about that directly, but that was my impression from the e-mail.
<rickspencer3> so just change the icons for Jaunty, and add all the levels in Jaunty +1?
<tedg> rickspencer3: Correct.
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> it seems that upstream would be interested in having the extra levels, even if they don't use them all
<tedg> rickspencer3: Uhm, yes and no.  They'd probably be interested if someone would draw the gnome icon theme icons for them :)
<rickspencer3> tedg: okay, so I wasn't crazy
<dobey> what levels/
<tedg> rickspencer3: I wouldn't couple your sanity with the logic of upstreams, that'd be a bad choice :)
<tedg> dobey: How many levels of icons are shown by GPM, it's currently 6.  There was some discussion on increasing it to 10 or more.
<dobey> it's not like there's much difference you can show in changes for a 16x16 icon :)
<tedg> dobey: The issues are more the < 20 icons -- where they could become "more red" even if the line isn't as descriptive.
<dobey> tedg: yeah, ken mentioned before about possibly adding more levels to the spec, becuase the kde guys want to show more, though i don't really know if it makes sense
<dobey> the gpm icons aren't in gnome-icon-theme anyway, they're shipped in g-p-m and installed in the private icon theme directory, as per the themeable app specific icons instructions on live.gnome.org :)
<dobey> though i guess the human theme has them in the theme of course
<tedg> Yes, but the theme can override them.
<tedg> It's one of those cases where everyone is using those names but they aren't in the icon spec for some unknown reason :)
<dobey> well, there are lots of reasons that the majority of those icons aren't in the spec
<asac> mvo: on call still ;)?
<dobey> one being of course that having lots of copies of the same icon with some small difference for every different type of device that has a battery, is awful
<mvo> asac: no, reading now
<asac> cool
<dobey> and charging vs. discharging is also kind of annoying
<tedg> dobey: Then put something better in the spec?  :)   High quality always wins.
<dobey> and naming icons foo-000 is awful
<dobey> and the people who want such icons in the spec, have generally been not helpful, unwilling to discuss the issues, and just demanding they go in as is
<dobey> which of course, just means i will ignore them :)
<dobey> i'm all for getting sane battery status icon names in the spec
<dobey> but it seems nobody wants to actually discuss the issues and come to some sane compromise for it
<mvo> asac: very nice!
<asac> mvo: i removed the differentiation of free/non-free
<asac> mvo: now its just: * covers important enduser use-case for which a ThirdParty Repository is essential.
<mvo> ok
<mvo> i noticed
<mvo> I think that is good
<asac> i tried to give rationals ... not really detailed, but allows us to remember its purpose
<asac> i think i will add the same for the other requirement points like package
 * mvo nods
<asac> mvo: also i made ~ubuntu-archive optional in the process. the approval is done by third party review team
<asac> not sure if that would have impact on -archive motivation ... but i guess not
<asac> mvo: i think i will leave the bits about technical board out of it ... its the top most instant for everything in ubuntu anyway.
<asac> unless you say it should be in there
<asac> mvo: in a similar fashion i think its ok not to give explicit instructions how to complain about decisions of -tpr team
<tedg> dobey: Propose a sane compromise to XDG and start from there.
<asac> mvo: as the TB is always a fallback i guess
<tedg> dobey: There is a lot of information there that people want to express in icons.  It'll be difficult without a whole cadre of icons.
<dobey> tedg: i don't know what all information people want to express in icons there. i know what battery status is, and i know what the innumerable amount of devices i have, and/or have used, do to display such status to the user
<dobey> most of them have 4-5 levels of status
<mvo> asac: souns good, also I would like to see ubuntu-archive doing the review, they have some experience with this
<dobey> though the 5th tends to be "dead, and the device doesn't turn on"
<tedg> dobey: The reason you need that though is that sometimes devices lie about how dead they are :(
<dobey> yes, i know
<dobey> i have had plenty occasions where a laptop of mine had "30+ minutes" left, and then about 30 seconds later was all like "You have 30 seconds to plug in the AC."
<asac> mvo: right. but i think that step shouldnt be mandatory. you probably can also sign off packages that are not too complex. especially if its "just" applications and not libs and so on.
<dobey> but saying "you have N% battery left" is entirely useless
<dobey> batteries are like snowflakes :)
<mvo> asac: right
<dobey> tedg: so really, all the battery level icons need to be based on time left, not percent left
<tedg> dobey: That's not much better...  and as it gets lower the time gets less accurate, because the models have less information at those lower levels.
<mclasen> do the icons say 30% ?
 * mclasen doesn't follow
<tedg> dobey: What we've discussed is combining them and doing, 100, 80, 60, 40, 20 percent and then 10 min, 5 min, 1 min.
<tedg> mclasen: No, but they icons are chosen by percentage.
<dobey> tedg: what do you do when 100% ~= 10 minutes for a user then?
<Tm_T> interesting debate that was
<tedg> dobey: We playing the "laughing hyena" sound.
<dobey> lovely
<tedg> dobey: With our deal with dell we offer them a deal on a new laptop with Ubuntu pre-installed :)
<tedg> I think it's a rare enough case, and in that case the person probably wants the 10 min icon anyway.
<dobey> right, but i also want icon names to have meaningful titles for names, not foo-[somenumbers]
<pochu> my brother has a lenovo with winxp that has a green battery icon that has the % battery charge, I find it quite useful and easy to read
<dobey> yeah, well i don't care if g-p-m has a text label that says NA%/0:05:00 or whatever, next to the icon
<Keybuk> seb128: should do
<dobey> i just want the icons to be meaningful
<seb128> Keybuk: it's working now after reinstalling thanks
<seb128> Keybuk: btw did you do a new bootchart yesterday after moving the .desktop to see if you still had the 5 seconds timeout?
<Keybuk> I didn't
<Keybuk> after putting jaunty back on, the machine won't boot
<Keybuk> X hangs/crashes
<Keybuk> or all I get is a black screen
<rickspencer31> calc: ping
<calc> rickspencer3: pong
<calc> rickspencer3: whats up?
<rickspencer3> calc: Did you have plans in Jaunty to improve the experience for OOo users who request a feature that depends on java when they don't have java installed?
<calc> rickspencer3: lots of places that need java don't even give an error box at all, so even if i did hook into some spots it wouldn't catch all of them
<calc> pretty much OOo needs Java in general
<calc> we just rip it out because it won't fit on the cd
<rickspencer3> I saw a proposal to change the errors to a box that provides a button to install java
<rickspencer3> calc: ACK why java is not there
<calc> yea, that is just one spot that happens to throw an error box
<rickspencer3> did you have any thoughts on the button idea?
<rickspencer3> are there lots of spots that  throw those?
<calc> there are lots of spots that need java, but not all of them (not sure what percentage) even let you know why its not working
<calc> i found one spot last night that doesn't work without java and it doesn't indicate any problem at all without java it just doesn't work
<rickspencer3> so lots of failing silently
<calc> yes
<seb128> vuntz: do you also get a speaker beep when using shutdown or reboot in gnome-session?
<calc> i'm going to add to the error message that it shows on the terminal to install the ooo-java-common as well
<rickspencer3> how much effort would it be to adjust the existing error dialogs to add a button to install java?
<calc> i think that part always shows, but only if they run it from the terminal
<calc> i'm not sure, since OOo doesn't really use gtk/qt i would have to look into it
<vuntz> seb128: not on my laptop, but I still have the 2.24 one
<calc> they have their own gui framework just for OOo
<seb128> vuntz: ok
<rickspencer3> sweet
<rickspencer3> I suppose it's a complicate cross platform affair that requires tons of tweaking on each platform anyway? :P
<calc> i think the issue is more that OOo is ~ 20 years old
<calc> so gtk/qt didn't exist and they don't want to put in the effort at this point to port it
<calc> novell is doing some work on getting dialog layout to work despite using vcl (OOo's framework)
<calc> but i think that is going to take a long time
 * calc hopes he doesn't break suitesparse when he splits it up in a few min :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-01-29
<seb128> hello
<seb128> pitti: hey, did you look at why the retracers have a lock or should I do that?
 * seb128 is reading his emails
<pitti> moin seb128
<pitti> seb128: I didn't get any lock mail today?
<pitti> I got two yesterday, but I fixed that
<pitti> (they are actually *working* now, yohoo)
<pitti> I mean the mails
<pitti> (retracers, too)
<seb128> pitti: I got 3 watchdog emails during the night
<seb128> weird that you didn't receive those
<seb128> pitti: btw do you plan to do srus today? there is a gtk+ and a gedit update waiting for you since friday ;-)
<pitti> seb128: already doing
<seb128> pitti: you rock!
<pitti> eww indeed, three lock files
<pitti> seb128: could you have a look, please?
<seb128> pitti: will do that
<pitti> ah, synced mail again, there it is
<pitti> seb128: is bug 287611 really SRU worthy? it doesn't even have a crash report, or a test case, or anythihng
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287611 in gtk+2.0 "implicit pointer conversion will cause SIGSEGV" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287611
<seb128> pitti: that was an implicit declaration so I figured I would do the line change in the sru while I was doing an upload
<seb128> pitti: could be causing crashes on some architectures so why not, I would not have uploaded only for that though
<pitti> seb128: ah, it's adding that missing #include only? okay
<seb128> pitti: right
<pitti> seb128: I added tasks to bug 305226, are both fixed in jaunty?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 305226 in gtk+2.0 "GtkExpander reports incorrect "name" to accessibility tools" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/305226
<seb128> pitti: no, fixed on my disk but the 2.15 update has some issues so I will only upload the next tarball
<seb128> which should be in the next days, new GNOME scheduled for next week
<pitti> ah,it's in that; alright
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so I did some bootcharting for session login speed yesterday
 * seb128 looks at mvo
 * seb128 looks at pitti
 * seb128 looks at vuntz
<seb128> I blame you guys for session slowness ;-)
<seb128> I managed to cut 15 seconds in my session start btw
<seb128> mvo: so compiz doesn't register correctly to the session which makes gnome-session sit there and wait for timeout for several seconds
<mvo> seb128: what is it doing incorrectly?
<seb128> pitti: jockey is hitting disk quite a lot apparently, you know about it I guess?
<seb128> mvo: dunno but .xsession-errors has WARNING: Application 'compiz.desktop' failed to register before timeout
 * mvo mubbles something about baroque complexity when registering with the session
<seb128> mvo: and bootchart shows it's working for a few second and then doing nothing
<seb128> mvo: could be true, vuntz probably have details on how to register correctly if you need those ;-)
<seb128> I've to admit I don't know what the clients are supposed to do
<seb128> but compiz and seahorse timeout
<mvo> ok
<seb128> which creates a lot of sitting there and waiting
<seb128> I opened a seahorse upstream bug
<seb128> and I'm pinging you about compiz ;-)
<mvo> seb128: do you know of anything that is equivalent of gdm signal ?
<seb128> the compiz upstream might know about that?
<mvo> seb128: I want to tell gdm to reboot when I logout
<mvo> seb128: I will deal with it after the gdm problem ;)
<seb128> mvo: use the dbus api?
<mvo> the old gdm speaks that?
<mvo> that is excellent
<seb128> no
<seb128> gnome-session speaks that
<seb128> and it uses ck directly nowadays
<seb128> no gdm
<seb128> that's the complains we get about gnome-session in intrepid
<mvo> so g-s logs out and ck knows to reboot instead of returning to gdm?
<seb128> it just call reboot or shutdown and doesn't bother about closing the session correctly
<mvo> haha
<mvo> sounds not quite like what i want then :)
<seb128> that's rather ck call reboot
<seb128> well, I think that's what you want
<seb128> that's what users get when using reboot in gnome-session
<mvo> I want session closing first and then reboot .)
<seb128> we should fix gnome-session
<seb128> right, which is what gnome-session should be doing in any reboot case
<seb128> I would rather invest effort making gnome-session do the right thing than workaround to not use it
<seb128> since we get the issue when user use the session dialogs
<mvo> seb128: right
<mvo> seb128: hrm, hrm, the dbus api will be fine for gnome but xfce will stop working (or any other window manager on top of gdm)
<mvo> that is really not ideal, I like the current way better in this regard
<seb128> hum right
<mvo> standardization!
<mvo> seb128: but thanks a lot for your help, I will see what I can do
<mvo> seb128: and then checkout what compiz is doing, I want to talk to upstream anyway
<seb128> mvo: thanks
<mvo> just to confirm, gdm-new as man gdm is jaunty+1 ?
<mvo> then I can savely switch to dbus because anyone will use it :)
<mvo> s/man/main/
<seb128> mvo: right, that's the plan, not in jaunty yet anyway for sure
<mvo> ok, thanks!
<seb128> mvo: depends on good it will work and the new browser thing for jaunty+1
<huats> morning everyone
<seb128> lut huats
<huats> hello seb128
<seb128> pitti: I got those errors in .xsession-errors
<seb128> "ERROR:dbus.proxies:Introspect error on :1.49:/DeviceDriver: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.48" (uid=1000 pid=7010 comm="/usr/bin/python /usr/bin/jockey-gtk --check 60 ") interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Introspectable" member="Introspect" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination=":1.49" (uid=0 pid=10551 comm="/usr/bin/pyt
<seb128> hon /usr/share/jockey/jockey-backend -"))"
<pitti> seb128: 15 seconds! wow
<pitti> seb128: yes, I'm aware of my share in jockey; I'll fix that next week
<seb128> pitti: is that bug #318745 or should I open a new one?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 318745 in jockey "D-Bus Policy needs checking" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/318745
<pitti> seb128: that's a curious one
<seb128> pitti: do you want a bug for it?
<pitti> seb128: yes, it needs to get introspection allowed
<pitti> seb128: (sorry, got stuck in SRU stuff)
<seb128> pitti: well, as said for login seahorse and compiz trigger timeouts because they don't register correctly that's a good part of the issue
<pitti> seb128: I'll fix 318745 ASAP, that's the .xsession-errors issue
<seb128> pitti: I also copied over my .gconf directory to limit fragmentation which won some 3 seconds, uninstalled tracker which won some other seconds
<seb128> pitti: ok thanks
<pitti> 15 seconds *dream* takes 77 for me ATM
<pitti> I disabled jockey for a test, that bought me 3
<pitti> a lot less than I expected
<seb128> 77 is my grub to desktop loaded time on my laptop now
<pitti> but I figure if you disable the print applet as well, then you'd get rid of python, and it gets a lot faster
<pitti> seb128: do you use an initramfs?
<seb128> dunno
<pitti> I disabled mine, and grub to gdm is some 40 secs now
<seb128> I use whatever jaunty do
<pitti> it's still enabled by default
<pitti> you have to switch the root= argument from uuid to /dev/sdawhatever
<pitti> then you can ditch it (most probably for your laptop)
<pitti> jaunty kernel has lots of former modules built in now
<seb128> gnome-session starts around 27 seconds on my bootchart
<seb128> your laptop has a slow disk
<seb128> the main offenders now in session startup on my current chart are 2 python process and jockey
<pitti> right
<seb128> gnome-panel is doing quite a lot of ios too
<pitti> but even with hot cache it takes 28 seconds, shouldn't access the disk much then
<seb128> but I don't think we will do anything to this one this cycle
<pitti> seb128: is that after fixing the 5-second timeouts?
<seb128> pitti: grep timeout .xsession-errors
<pitti> x-session-manager[3316]: WARNING: Application 'seahorse-daemon.desktop' failed to register before timeout
<pitti> evolution-alarm-notify-Message: Setting timeout for 55602 1233270000 1233214398
<pitti> alarevolution-alarm-notify-Message: Setting timeout for 32179 1233246600 1233214421
<seb128> pitti: 77 seconds grub to desktop is after uninstalling seahorse for testing, I still have compiz
<pitti> right, 77 sec is with compiz for me as well
<pitti> but I'm running metacity ATM
<seb128> my 77 is grub to desktop
<pitti> so if compiz has another timeout, this grep didn't catch it
<seb128> right it has
<pitti> maybe the composite crash is fixed now; I'll reboot in a bit to boot new kernel, will try it out then
<pitti> seb128: yep, compiz works again I now get
<pitti> x-session-manager[3328]: WARNING: Application 'gnome-wm.desktop' failed to register before timeout
<pitti> as well
<seb128> ok
<pitti> seb128: do you know why g-s is so insistant on serializing startup?
<seb128> pitti: the new gnome-session was designed this way
<seb128> starting first gnome-settings-daemon
<seb128> then compiz
<seb128> then nautilus and gnome-panel
<seb128> then everything else
<seb128> or roughly something around those lines
<seb128> the idea is to have a quick desktop loading
<pitti> quick by waiting? :-)
<seb128> and not too much flickering
<seb128> so you get themes, fonts, etc set first
<seb128> then start the basic components
<seb128> then everything else
<seb128> well if none of the basic component is buggy that works fine
<seb128> we just have to make sure g-s-d, seahorse, gnome-panel, nautilus, compiz are not buggy
<seb128> then everything else can be started
<pitti> okay
<pitti> seb128: btw, any luck with the retracers? or shall I look into it?
<seb128> pitti: there was no error in the logs that's weird, I delete the log and that seems to be working
<seb128> log -> lock
<pitti> seb128: anything in /var/mail/ubuntu-archive?
<pitti> seb128: btw, if you delete a lock, you should check "ps ux" whether anything is running
<seb128> pitti: launchpad error, they took it down for upgrade yesterday though
<seb128> pitti: so it could be due to that
<pitti> aaah
<pitti> I'm fairly sure it's that
<pitti> all failed at roughly the same time
<pitti> good thing that this is nondestructive now
<seb128> pitti: right for checking that no instance is running
<pitti> (retagging and all that)
<mvo> gnome-session registering ...
<tseliot> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~albertomilone/gnome-control-center/randr-virtual/+merge/3208
<tseliot> this is the link to the C part: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~albertomilone/gnome-control-center/randr-virtual/annotate/34?file_id=111_add_dontzap_chec-20090128144105-hq323ola4d9u7qpn-1
<seb128> tseliot: I read your request yesterday but I prefer to let mvo comment, I didn't have to use policykit yet and I don't know enough about it to review those changes quickly
<tseliot> seb128: ok, basically I'm reusing the policykit stuff in screen-resolution-extra which now deals with both the virtual resolution and dontzap
<tseliot> seb128: The only relevant changes are in the UI i.e. in the C patch
<seb128> tseliot: ok, I'll have a look to that later if mvo is not quicker
<tseliot> ok, thanks
<mvo> I can have a look too, just doing some compiz stuff
<huats> seb128: didrocks just told me that he will spend his day off to improve his mario kart skills instead of packaging... do you think it is serious ?
<seb128> huats: isn't he trying to become a motu?
<seb128> ;-)
<huats> seb128: ;)
<huats> (in fact he is home because he is ill...)
<seb128> oh ok so in this case he can
<mvo> seb128: I have quite frankly no idea why gnome-session is unhappy, from what I can see it does the proper things. I will go and ask upstream about it
<seb128> mvo: ok
<seb128> vuntz: there? does compiz register correctly to the session on opensuse? did you distro patch something?
<vuntz> seb128: don't know, you should ask rodrigo, I guess
<seb128> vuntz: do you have a website where I can see the patches you have for each source?
<vuntz> seb128: yes, but it requires you to create an account :/
<seb128> vuntz: so I get spammed with suse advertissements? no thanks ;-)
<vuntz> nah, no spam
<seb128> vuntz: there is something in the account page which says that you accept to get mails from suse or novell
<vuntz> really?
<vuntz> heh
<vuntz> that's bad
<seb128> or that it's possible that you get mails after subscribing
<seb128> that's for a bugzilla account dunno if that's the same there
<vuntz> well, it's the same thing
<vuntz> if you have an account  for any opensuse thing, then you have an account for everything
<seb128> no I didn't due to this email thing
<vuntz> seb128: http://tmp.vuntz.net/opensuse-packages/srcpackage.py
<seb128> vuntz: https://secure-www.novell.com/selfreg/jsp/createAccount.jsp
<seb128> " By completing this form, I am giving Novell and/or Novell's partners permission to contact me regarding Novell products and services."
<vuntz> seb128: you can at least see a list of patches for the packages maintained by the gnome team there
<seb128> vuntz: thanks
<vuntz> seb128: I should probably take more time to finish what I wanted to do and publish the patches too
<mvo> hm, compiz is not among them
<vuntz> indeed
<seb128> <rodrigo> yes, we have a few patches, but not sure we patch anything related to the session
<seb128> * rodrigo looks
<seb128> <rodrigo> no, seems we don't
<mvo> ok, I try latest git now
<seb128> vuntz: how do I get the patches from your vuntz.net summary?
<seb128> vuntz: ie http://tmp.vuntz.net/opensuse-packages/srcpackage.py?srcpackage=gnome-session
<mvo>   4: gnome-session-gnome-wm-compiz-manager.patch
<vuntz> you ping me :-) There's nothing more on this website
<vuntz> let me upload it
<seb128> thanks
<mvo> vuntz: ping :)   4: gnome-session-gnome-wm-compiz-manager.patch please
<mvo> and  6: gnome-session-compiz-as-default-wm.patch :)
<vuntz> http://tmp.vuntz.net/opensuse-packages/patches/
<mvo> thanks
 * mvo hugs vuntz
<seb128> http://tmp.vuntz.net/opensuse-packages/patches/gnome-session-wm-switch.patch
<seb128> ahah!
<seb128> not sure that impacts session registration though
<mvo> yeah :/
<slomo> seb128: hi :) please sync banshee-extension-mirage 0.4.0+r81-1 from debian/experimental :)
<vuntz> mvo: do you guys have compiz-manager too?
 * vuntz is wondering whether gnome-session-gnome-wm-compiz-manager.patch should be committed upstream
<mvo> vuntz: yes
<mvo> vuntz: and you use 0.7.8 ?
<mvo> eh, no
<mvo> you use the nomad branch from davidr
<vuntz> mvo, seb128: just added links to http://tmp.vuntz.net/opensuse-packages/srcpackage.py?srcpackage=gnome-session
<vuntz> (and others)
<vuntz> the mime type is wrong, but at least you can download stuff
<seb128> vuntz: thanks!
<mvo> thanks vuntz
<seb128> vuntz: the change on http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=544700 seems to make sense no?
<pitti> is there something I can call to run a .desktop  file, e. g. in /etc/xdg/autostart/ ?
<ubottu> Gnome bug 544700 in Panel "[PATCH] Treat expandable applets as fully expanded when finding free spot" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<pitti> ah, nevermind, I can open it in nautilus
<vuntz> seb128: the idea makes sense, I think. Need to look at it closer
<seb128> vuntz: do you know how session registration works in gnome-session?
<seb128> vuntz: could you look at gnome bug #569636
<ubottu> Gnome bug 569636 in Daemon "doesn't register correctly to the session" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=569636
<seb128> asac: did you want some extra informations about this xulrunner crash on closing?
<seb128> asac: I get apport triggering a zilliion times a day due to it in jaunty
<pitti> "ignore crashes of this version" FTW
<seb128> pitti: right, still would be better to get xulrunner fixed this cycle, this bug is there since hardy
<pitti> seb128: right, just for getting it out of your eyes once you reported it
<seb128> right
<pitti> seb128: btw, I committed a change to jockey trunk to not start it every time any more (just the first time, i. e. if you don't have /var/cache/jockey/check)
<seb128> the annoying part is rather the hang while apport is catching the crash which means you can't reopen it immediatly
<seb128> pitti: what do you call first time?
<seb128> pitti: what happens if hardware change?
<pitti> seb128: if it was never called before
<pitti> seb128: you lose, and have to start it manually
<seb128> ok
<pitti> I still need to find a solution for this
<seb128> I guess that's a good trade
<pitti> but it should be more dynamic, and not tied to session startup
<pitti> I need a kind of "hardware checksum" which is quick to calculate
<pitti> lspci | md5sum or something
<seb128> I was going to write that ;-)
 * pitti puts that into a bug report, for the future
<seb128> if the lspci output change slightly between linux versions that's no issue you just get jockey running for the next login
<pitti> bug 322776
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322776 in jockey "start jockey at session start if hardware changed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322776
<pitti> seb128: with a new kernel it makes sense to check anyway
<asac> seb128: does it go away when disabling a11y ?
<seb128> asac: no, I don't have that enable
<seb128> that's still this shutdown issue, I got you a valgrind about it some times ago I think
<asac> seb128: well. we have a new shutdown issue in firefox ... thats why i am asking.
<asac> if you see it a zillion times i would think that its rather that one
<asac> then the one you reported month ago
<seb128> asac:
<seb128> #5  0xb633f69c in nsBaseAppShell::OnProcessNextEvent (this=0xa937d20,
<seb128>     thr=0x9f3aba8, mayWait=0, recursionDepth=0) at nsBaseAppShell.cpp:288
<seb128> that's where it crash
<seb128> #6  0xb63ebd86 in nsThread::ProcessNextEvent (this=0x9f3aba8, mayWait=0,
<seb128>     result=0xbf9ff8b8) at nsThread.cpp:497
<seb128> etc
<seb128> looks similar to the one I'm having since hardy
<asac> yes
<seb128> anyway if you need debug informations, valgrind log, whatever
<seb128> let me know ;-)
<asac> seb128: i will get a build on top of a modern xul branch up somewhere ... maybe its gone as there have been substantial fixes on memory management for 1.9.2 and 1.9.1
<seb128> ok
<asac> the backtrace and the valgrind log didnt have much valid info.
<vuntz> seb128, mvo: very crude hack: http://tmp.vuntz.net/opensuse-packages/browse.py
<seb128> vuntz: seems to work ;-)
<seb128> vuntz: btw did you read my seahorse gnome-session question before?
<mvo> seb128: do you have anything pending for gnome-control-center?
<mvo> if not, I will upload the changes from tseliot now
<seb128> mvo: no
<seb128> mvo: wait
 * mvo freezes
<seb128> just looking if there is something obvious you can fix while you upload ;-)
<vuntz> seb128: nope, I was working on that
<seb128> vuntz: do you read it in the backlog? I restarted my irc client since
<seb128> mvo: you can upload ;-)
<vuntz> seb128: replied on the bug
<seb128> vuntz: thanks
<seb128> vuntz: is seahorse special cased in gnome-session?
<seb128> it's started early I'm not sure why
<vuntz> seb128: no, it's not
<seb128> it is
<seb128> oh you mean not special cased
<seb128> ah
<seb128> that's because it's using initialisation in it's desktop, shouldn't it be application?
<seb128> it's started before gnome-panel and nautilus right now
<seb128> ok, I've to go, bbl
<seb128> really going this time bbl
<rickspencer3> asac: ping
<chrisccoulson> hey bryce, does bug 314263 only occur for you when you try and open a URL with sudo (like in the duplicate of it)?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314263 in gvfs "regression - URIs opened with firefox %u load as local files (file:///...)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314263
<bryce> chrisccoulson: never tried it with sudo
<chrisccoulson> ah, so it's a slightly different situation
<chrisccoulson> the duplicate occurs for people calling gnome-open with sudo, as apport-gtk does
<chrisccoulson> and i can recreate that
<chrisccoulson> i was going to have a look 2nite and see if i can do some debugging
<chrisccoulson> i dont know the code that well so i cant promise anything!
<asac> rickspencer3: pong
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-01-30
<maxb> Anyone else on intel graphics hardware or otherwise finding themselves severely affected by bug 307306 still?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307306 in gnome-power-manager "upgrade to 2:1.2.99.2-0ubuntu1 makes session utterly slow" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307306
<james_w> maxb: still slow for me
<james_w> maxb: not sure it's entirely gpm's fault, though the symptoms suggest that it is at least related
<maxb> I've just re-opened the gnome-desktop bugtask, after finding that removing the workaround patch to gnome-desktop that is in the bug comments made the problem worse again
<maxb> I'm assuming it has to be driver-related since I'm only seeing it on one of my three machines, each with a different video card manufacturer
<sainath> i have written a program using libwnck which activates the neighbor workspace
<sainath> but when executed it returns null
<sainath> even though there is a neighbor workspace still is not recognizing
<sainath> can u tell me what is the problem?
<Amaranth> sainath: If you're using compiz there are no workspaces
<Amaranth> Well, there is the one you're on, but it is split up into viewports
<sainath> then which methods i have to use?
<Amaranth> I don't quite remember but I know you have to do some of the math yourself to figure out where to move
<Amaranth> sainath: You need to get the height of the screen and the height of the workspace to figure out the number of viewports
<sainath> k
<sainath> i now understood where the problem is
<sainath> thanks
<Amaranth> then use wnck_workspace_get_viewport_x/y to figure out where you are
<sainath> i'll figure it out
<sainath> k
<Amaranth> sainath: then wnck_screen_move_viewport to move
<sainath> yes
<sainath> how viewport values change for diff workspaces?
<Amaranth> No one mixes workspaces and viewports
<Amaranth> It's technically possible but you'd go insane as there is no way to manage it
<sainath> k
<Amaranth> sainath: In compiz and in gnome using multiple workspaces each with multiple viewports is considered Not Supported so you don't have to worry about it
<sainath> k
<pitti> Good morning
<bryce> hey, is there a simple way to disable GNOME's hardcoding of 96 dpi?
<bryce> nevermind, found it
<pitti> seb128: are you planning major new changes in GNOME until next Thursday (alpha-4)?
<seb128> pitti: GNOME 2.25.90 due next week so yes
<pitti> seb128: we'll have a soft freeze again Tue to Thu; do you think it's possible to get that in?
<pitti> (remember, we are also on the sprint)
<seb128> pitti: depends what you call new changes, lot of new versions but they are feature, api, etc frozen for 2.25 so no important changes, just lot of updates next week
<pitti> seb128: okay; in theory we could also do them the week after, if the sprint is too busy?
<seb128> pitti: having freezes during new GNOME weeks suck, I can't say now how busy I will be during the sprint
<seb128> pitti: I will not, it's either next week or we skip since the next tarball are just one week after the sprint
<pitti> seb128: hm, seems if there will be major rebuilds next week/afterwards, I better try and push the updated .desktop translation patches in
<pitti> oh, ok
<mvo> seb128: the compiz session problem should be fixed with the next upload
<seb128> mvo: cool, what did you change?
<mvo> seb128: compiz-manager has a workaround now, the real problem is in gnome-session (http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=559450)
<ubottu> Gnome bug 559450 in gnome-session "Gnome-session should try to match .desktop files against XSMP and/or resumed clients" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<mvo> did I mention that compiz upstream are rockstars ;) ?
<huats> morning everyone
<seb128> mvo: ah ok, I did read this bug upstream but didn't really understand what that meant from an user point of view
<seb128> lut huats
<mvo> seb128: it works for me now, please let me know if its good for you too once it enters the archive (0.7.8-0ubuntu9)
<seb128> mvo: I'll do updated bootchart once it's available ;-)
 * seb128 eyes vuntz
<mvo> thanks!
<seb128> vuntz: my gnome-panel is frozen, e-d-s crashed and it didn't like that, I though you changed the calendar calls to be async and not block everything?
<sainath> I am using metacity as window manager.When i tried to create a new workspace through a program and want to switch to it ,it creates a new workspace but failing to switch.
<sainath> i have used libwnck funcin my prog
<seb128> mvo: could you look to bug #322955?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322955 in gtk+2.0 "package libgtk2.0-bin 2.14.4-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: package libgtk2.0-bin is already installed and configured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322955
<mvo> seb128: done
<seb128> mvo: thanks
<mvo> I have a theory, I think the real bug is memory corruption on the box or something (ld segfauled) bt the subsequent error looks like something in apt to fix
<seb128> mvo: did you see my ping about an another upgrade bug yesterday?
<seb128> mvo: btw this guy opened several bugs you might want to dup the other ones
<mvo> seb128: yes, I have it open somewhere, it was a dpkg issue update-manager should be able to resolve it automatically
<seb128> mvo: there is over a thousand of apport-package bugs open
<vuntz> seb128: stack trace of the panel hang?
<seb128> vuntz: I did restart it since, there was one thread blocked on a e_flag_something call
<seb128> I will get it for you next time but it seems similar to the bug before your changes
<vuntz> seb128: was it talking about a thread?
<seb128> talking?
<vuntz> seb128: and are you using a calendar that requires a password?
<seb128> no
<seb128> but evolution was frozen too
<vuntz> ok, then not what I thought
<seb128> I think e-d-s got screwed
<vuntz> seb128: I'd blame the eds library first, fwiw ;-)
<seb128> the applets were still working
<seb128> yes, evolution was frozen too
<seb128> but I would expect to still have working menus when the clock applet hangs
<seb128> that + nozap in jaunty = no easy way to close your session
<vuntz> seb128: don't compile the clock in process :-)
<pitti> seb128: alt+sysrq+k ?
<vuntz> seb128: there's a configure flag
<mvo> seb128: apport-package bugs> right, they deserve attention
<pitti> vuntz: .desktop gettext patch> why did you add this fallback to _G_KEY_FILE_DEFAULT_DOMAIN ("desktop_translations")?
<seb128> pitti: I did use power button which opens the session dialog ;-)
<seb128> vuntz: right but that would means extra ressources use
<pitti> seb128: oh, if that still works, it is so much better than killing X..
<seb128> well theorically
 * seb128 looks at vuntz again
<vuntz> pitti: because that's what we use in openSUSE -- in the end, we don't add the gettext key for most desktop files
<seb128> but right now session closing is doing really different
<seb128> +nothing
<pitti> vuntz: but doesn't that require you to duplicate the application's .mo files to "desktop_translations.mo"?
<vuntz> pitti: (and because the KDE people didn't implement the gettext key in openSUSE, just hacked it this way)
<vuntz> pitti: no, we just have the translations from the desktop file
<pitti> vuntz: I don't think I can justify this bit for upstream inclusion
<pitti> vuntz: do you want that upstream as well?
<vuntz> pitti: yeah, this one is... harder :-) Although it makes some sense from a distro point of view
<vuntz> pitti: note that it's also why we first check for translation with a context
<pitti> vuntz: well, I think I'll first submit a patch without that fallback, and the fallback can become another request, once it is generally accepted; WDYT?
<mvo> seb128: apport-package bugs> I can try to do another scan over them, but there is no chance that I can do that daily with my current other tasks
<seb128> mvo: try to organize a bug day to clean those?
<pitti> vuntz: also, do you still remember why you need key_file->file_basename ?
<vuntz> pitti: makes sense
<vuntz> pitti: for the context, which is needed for the desktop_translations.mo stuff
<pitti> aaah, so it's part of that fallback
<pitti> merci
<vuntz> (the context is the desktop filename)
<seb128> lunch, bbl
<pitti> vuntz: uh, your patch calls setlocale (LC_MESSAGES, NULL);
<pitti> vuntz: that shouldn't really be in glib, should it? applications should usually initialize/set their locales?
<pitti> vuntz: ignore me, I clearly need food
<vuntz> pitti: nope, it's used
<vuntz> :-)
<pitti> NULL != ""
<fta2> seb128, my gnome-screensaver is severely broken in jaunty. Seems to be bug 320666
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320666 in gnome-screensaver "gnome-screensaver fails to unlock after gtk 2.15.0 upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320666
<Hobbsee> ++
<fta2> I use scim but it doesn't seem to be related.
<crevette> fta2, I have the same bug
<seb128> fta2: don't use an im method and that will work correctly ;-)
<crevette> I don't use a IM method I guess
<seb128> crevette: if you didn't set some special variable for that you don't
<rickspencer3> pitti: you are made of awesome
<pitti> rickspencer3: what a nice way to say "good morning" :-)
<pitti> rickspencer3: what did I break this time?
<seb128> pitti: isn't that early to say morning in his timezone? ;-)
<rickspencer3> I got up early today to get my head around the release status for the meeting, and was greeted with your email
<pitti> seems Rick is a true larch
<pitti> rickspencer3: heh
<rickspencer3> "larch" as in the tree?
<pitti> as in the bird?
<pitti> don't you say larch vs. owl, too?
<rickspencer3> aaah
<pitti> as in, people who get up early, and people who stay up late?
<rickspencer3> we do way night owl, but I'm not sure about "larch"
<rickspencer3> we do say "early bird" though
 * pitti checks the dictionary
<pitti> oh, I think I meant to say "lark"
<rickspencer3> actually, I never got up this early before I stared working at Canonical
<pitti> similar in German as well, Lärche vs. Lerche
<rickspencer3> that makes sense
<rickspencer3> thanks for putting the release status page together, I was pretty worried about getting that done before the meeting this morning
<pitti> rickspencer3: you're welcome; it kind of falls on my plate anyway, and since I had everyone online (including bryce), and it came in short notice, I just did it this morning
<pitti> seb128: do you happen to know if gnome-panel actually uses the desktop bits from libgnome-desktop-2-11, or if it only uses GKeyFile? I'm trying vuntz' patches, but they prefer gettext over inline, instead of the other way round (as vuntz, and now we, want)
<pitti> but the code reads correctly, it *should* prefer inline over gettext
<vuntz> pitti: panel doesn't use gnome-desktop to read desktop files anymore
<pitti> vuntz: on that matter, it was already deprecated years ago; does anything still use it, btw?
<pitti> (since we, and you, are still carrying a patch for gettext support)
 * pitti throws out the gnome-desktop patch, just to be sure
<crevette> hey andreasn
<andreasn> hi crevette
<pitti> vuntz: just to make 100% sure: with a valid X-GNOME-Gettext-Domain, and Name[de]=InlineTranslation, and gettext(Name) == "GettextTranslation", gnome-panel should show "InlineTranslation", right?
<pitti> vuntz: I ported your patch, and it shows GettextTranslation
<vuntz> pitti: I think some people still use gnome-desktop since they didn't port to gkeyfile
<vuntz> pitti: it should
<vuntz> let me try it here
<pitti> but looking at the code, the fallback should be correct
 * pitti scratches his head
<vuntz> pitti: err. Doesn't work anymore?
<vuntz> grml
<pitti> vuntz: not for you either?
<pitti> vuntz: ok, then I'm not on crack
<pitti> vuntz: I'll have a look at this
<vuntz> let me finish the two other things I started, and I'll look at this
<kwwii> seb128: I noticed that in the login-window settings dialog I can set a gtkrc for gdm to use, but it seems to not respect it (or sometimes even start) if I set the path of that to the gtk-2.0/gtkrc file included in the theme package...can we sit down in Berlin and have a look at that?
<seb128> pitti: not replying since vuntz did before
<seb128> kwwii: no clue about that we can have a look next week though
<seb128> brb
<kwwii> seb128: it seems to be a really funky bug of some kind...we've been shipping that gtkrc since I started and apparently it never worked :p
<pitti> vuntz: theory: it might try de_DE first, not find that in the .desktop file, look it up in gettext, find it, and not come to the next language[i] any more, which might be [de] (which is in the .desktop file)
<seb128> it did, we tested it when doing the change
<seb128> vuntz: don't forget to fix gnome-session too ;-)
<seb128> brb
<pitti> vuntz: IMHO it should be moved out of, and after the loop, and s/strcmp (msg_locale, languages[i]) == 0/!translated_value/
<rickspencer3> pitti: do you think it's worthing bringing up the fglrx/-ati situation at the release status meeting?
<pitti> rickspencer3: my report mentions it, and I don't think we can do much about it; AMD/NVidia know about the situation
<pitti> vuntz: yep, that helped, works perfectly now
<pitti> FWIW, hooray for -panel's inotity; I still remember, four years ago I had to restart the panel each time...
<pitti> inotify, too
<chrisccoulson> pitti, i think i'm getting somewhere with bug 314263
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314263 in gvfs "regression - URIs opened with firefox %u load as local files (file:///...)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314263
 * pitti hugs chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> you can't contact the gvfs daemon when you use sudo
<chrisccoulson> sudo scrubs the DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS from the environment
<chrisccoulson> that causes glib to take a different code path, which has always happened. i think a recent change in glib just exposed the problem though
<pitti> ah, maybe; since in intrepid that worked without problems
<chrisccoulson> it did. currently, g_vfs_get_local returns a GDaemonVfs if the gvfs daemon is contactable, which is when it works. but when it isn't contactable, it returns a GLocalVfs, which should allow gio applications to still function without the daemons
<chrisccoulson> that obviously isn't working though
<chrisccoulson> that's the next bit to figure out!
<chrisccoulson> **i meant g_vfs_get_default
<chrisccoulson> d'oh
<pitti> vuntz: patch sent upstream, you are in CC
<rickspencer3> pitti: you attend the release meeting, right?
<pitti> rickspencer3: right, I do, /joining now
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> I wasn't sure. I didn't see you on the invite, but it sounded like you planned to attend
<pitti> I usually do
<rickspencer3> great
<chrisccoulson> i think i understand that bug completely now pitti. i'm going to try and write a patch for it and send it upstream
<pitti> chrisccoulson: you are awesome
<chrisccoulson> **blushes**
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> i havent written it yet;)
<pitti> well, debugging the reason is great on its own
<chrisccoulson> it all makes sense now i think
<davmor2> Guys quick query I'm writing a testcase but want to know what the app is called.  It is the app which triggers the dialogue when ever you put in a music player/cd/dvd/camera etc into the machine
<pitti> davmor2: that's nautilus
<pitti> triggered through gvfs
<vuntz> pitti: thanks, you're awesome!
<davmor2> pitti: thanks I thought it would be something like that but figured I'd best be sure :)
<pitti> vuntz: as discussed, I removed the fallback domain for now, and fixed the fallback bug, to make the patch smaller and upstream-palatable
<pitti> vuntz: if you want to take it, you need http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/tmp/02_gettext-desktopfiles-ubuntu.patch with s/Ubuntu/SUSE/
 * pitti uploads that glib and fixed build system rules
<pitti> vuntz: btw, I'm using this in our build rules:
<pitti>                     sed -ri '/^(Name|GenericName|Comment)\[/d' $$d; \
<pitti>                     echo "X-GNOME-Gettext-Domain=$$DOMAIN" >> $$d; \
<pitti> with $d iterating over find debian/$(cdbs_curpkg) -type f \( -name "*.desktop" -o -name "*.directory"
<vuntz> sounds like what we do :-)
<pitti> great
<pitti> . o O { good to have a bug fix cycle like jaunty to clean up such old mess)
<pitti> vuntz: btw, did you patch pyxdg for that, too?
<vuntz> pitti: no
<chrisccoulson> pitti - that patch is working ok. i've made a debdiff if you want to sponsor it
<pitti> chrisccoulson: can you please attach it to the bug and subscribe "pitti" (should already be, though)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I'll sponsor it the
<chrisccoulson> it's attached to the bug now, and you're already subscribed:)
<pitti> I should get mail soon then
<chrisccoulson> cool. thanks
<pitti> thanks to you!
<chrisccoulson> you're welcome
<fta2> pitti, why did you drop the file association in calibre? lrf, lit, ...
<fta2> +s
<pitti> 'drop'?
<pitti> I didn't drop them deliberately
<fta2> i see you removed the linux integration code, it was part of this. you re-added the desktop files, but not the mime files
<pitti> fta2: ah, you mean it has never been there in the first place?
<pitti> I thought you meant "recently", as in "in the last upload"
<fta2> no
<pitti> fta2: can you please file a bug about it and assign it to me? ("pitti")
<fta2> there's also a typo in the control file
<fta2> i fixed that locally but i wasn't sure about your intentions for the mime types
<pitti> fta2: mime assocations should be there, of course
<pitti> I just need to hammer a lot on this post_install stuff that upstream provides
<pitti> to make it work at build time
<pitti> so there are certainly still smaller bugs in it
<fta2> last time i tried, calibre was not able to detect my PRS 700
<vuntz> pitti: which tarballs are you looking at (re intltool stuff)?
<vuntz> pitti: my gnome-panel tarball doesn't have all this, eg
<pitti> vuntz: hm, nautilus was one, IIRC
<vuntz> indeed
<pitti> but good to know that they will disappear at all
<pitti> that'll make such things so much easier
<pitti> fta2: I see three PRS700 vendor/product IDs in /usr/share/hal/fdi/information/15osvendor/10-calibre.fdi; is your's amongst those?
<pitti> fta2: erm, in fact, that's just one ID (the other looks like the same in decimal)
<fta2> pitti: I can't test right now, i had to send my reader back to sony, broken
<fta2> software bug of some kind
<fta2> it froze, and now it is no longer able to complete the boot sequence. too bad.
<pitti> ugh
<pitti> fta2: poor you
<pitti> fta2: I got it on January 5, and I won't give it away any more. ever.
<pitti> I just love this thing
<pitti> (I have a 505)
<fta2> I like mine too, but a 705 would be nice if they can make it as readable as the 505
<fta2> the touchscreen in the 700 is very nice, but it makes the device harder to read in under some light conditions (too much reflections)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hm, which bug was that? I didn't get mail about the patch
<chrisccoulson> bug 314263
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314263 in glib2.0 "regression - URIs opened with firefox %u load as local files (file:///...)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314263
<pitti> chrisccoulson: thanks, will upload; do you want to put this into the upstream bug, or shall I?
<chrisccoulson> i'm just doing that now
<chrisccoulson> thats on the upstream bug now
<pitti> rock
<vuntz> pitti: I think people would love to see time measurement for the gettext file. Ie, what's the impact if you have to build, say, the applications menu
<pitti> vuntz: just replied to Matthias' mail, with a pointer to the benchmarks
<pitti> vuntz: I was actually quite surprised to see that it just disappears in the noise
<pitti> I had expected it to have at least a two-second penalty
<pitti> but it seems that gettext()'s mmap lookup is pretty darn fast :)
<rickspencer3> bryce: tseliot: ping
<tseliot> rickspencer3: hey
<rickspencer3> if bryce is here, I thought we might briefly discuss your "hold for several seconds" offer
<tseliot> ok
<rickspencer3> tseliot: you are a total rock start
<rickspencer3> I'll be back soon
<maxb> tseliot: Hi, I had cause to reopen the tasks in bug 307306, which I did by just setting them back to the status they had before they were changed to "Fix Released", but that status was "In Progress" - I'm not sure whether that's an accurate statement any longer. Could you check whether you still want to be shown as the assignee of them?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307306 in gnome-power-manager "upgrade to 2:1.2.99.2-0ubuntu1 makes session utterly slow" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307306
<tseliot> maxb: let me check
<maxb> thanks
<tseliot> maxb: they have yet to accept the patch in comment 10 in the gnome bugzilla. The authors are still discussing this
<tseliot> maxb: let's keep things as they are
<maxb> ok
<maxb> Did you see my comment on g-p-m still having problems even with all the patches?
<tseliot> maxb:did you apply also the 2 patches which upstream hasn't adopted yet?
<tseliot> did
<maxb> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=126753&action=view and http://bugzilla.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=126770&action=view ?
<tseliot> maxb: I meant the ones for the gnome-settings-daemon i.e. for gnome-desktop
<bryce> rickspencer3: yep I'm around
<tseliot> maxb: this one: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=126905&action=view
<maxb> Yes - (as per my comment 33 in the LP bug)
<rickspencer3> so, should we talk about tseliot's latest proposal related to control-alt-delete?
<maxb> (and my last comment in the LP bug too)
<tseliot> maxb: let's discuss this in the bug report
<maxb> Sure - I just wanted to check you'd seen that additional issue (and didn't want me to make an entirely separate bug about it)
<tseliot> bryce: https://code.launchpad.net/~albertomilone/gnome-control-center/randr-virtual/+merge/3208/comments/7142
<bryce> rickspencer3, tseliot: could we just take the opensuse patch?  It's already been thoroughly tested
<mvo> I'm in favour of this solution (press it two times or 5s, I don't care personally which one is used)
<rickspencer3> I am concerned that we are deviating from our decsion at UDS
<rickspencer3> what changed?
<tseliot> bryce: I have the patch here and the patch can also be modified (if Mark agrees)
<rickspencer3> are we only considering this patch because we don't know if we'll get the xorg.conf editor ready for Jaunty/universe?
<bryce> rickspencer3: my opinion is 1) we should not put in a patch, just let the shortcut die.  2) if we must put in a patch to retain the shortcut, then go with the (already tested) opensuse patch.
<tseliot> I'm simply open to this because other developers suggested this change. The xorg-options-editor will be available in universe only
<rickspencer3> tseliot: understood
<rickspencer3> I should point out how much I appreciate your efforts here.
<rickspencer3> Your pursuit of quality related to x has been very impressive and appreciated!
<tseliot> :-)
<rickspencer3> May I propose that we let it die for the alpha next week, and see what kind of feedback/response we get?
<rickspencer3> that would include not having the GUI selector for Ubuntu as well
<rickspencer3> mvo: thoughts?
<tseliot> it's not a bad idea
<bryce> I'm on board with that
<mvo> I'm ok with that, as long as we do not disable magic sysreq :)
<rickspencer3> bryce: we'll still look at tseliot's editor next week though, right?
<bryce> yep
<tseliot> ok
<mvo> (I always thought that ctrl-alt-backspace does more than alt-sysreq-k - but I never checked that)
<bryce> mvo, other way around
<rickspencer3> this means that we are just going to use the upstream x behavior, right? No delta to maintain?
<tseliot> yep
<bryce> correct
<rickspencer3> has OpenSuse approached upstream with their patch?
<bryce> yes
 * mvo needs to leave for dinner
<bryce> rickspencer3: that was actually what sparked off the whole thread which resulted in the key getting disabled
 * tseliot needs to leave for dinner too
<rickspencer3> bye mvo and tseliot: thanks
<rickspencer3> bryce: so around and around we go
<rickspencer3> :)
<bryce> yep
<bryce> in fact it's a bit more circular
<rickspencer3> so the plan now is not to change the plan of record :)
<bryce> this really got started in the ctrl-alt-backspace spec, as one person was advocating the opensuse patch over our design approach (hold for 5 sec)
<bryce> I think I said something about that it'd be so much easier if this was upstream
<bryce> anyway, the guy then went directly to upstream to lobby them to take the opensuse patch
<bryce> rickspencer3: I can try to update the merge request
<rickspencer3> bryce: I'm not sure which request you are referring to. The upstream one to take the OpenSuse patch?
<bryce> rickspencer3:  no, alberto's merge request #3208
<rickspencer3> yes
<rickspencer3> we shouldn't make any changes until we see if we get feedback after the alpha
<rickspencer3> if we do need to change, we have several low risk ways of doing so, depending on what problems are reported
<calc> bryce: well it would be nice if it was done upstream so it would work the same across all Xorg installs :)
<bryce> calc: true true
<bryce> calc: I think upstream has made their final decision on this though.
<calc> bryce: so upstream disabled it entirely? and then all linux dists are finding ways to make it work again? sounds like upstream didn't really think that through
<bryce> calc: no they didn't disable it, they just switched the default to off
<calc> bryce: ah ok
<seb128> pitti: dude, be less quick to upload patches, the glib one is wrong, cf upstream bug
<pitti> seb128: right, I saw, but at least it works; I'm following the upstream bug
<seb128> hum ok
<seb128> I usually wait on upstream comments a few days before uploading changew when there is no hurry
<seb128> especially for libraries
<seb128> every has his own approch to changes ;-)
<seb128> good work on the gettext thing btw
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<pitti> seb128: right, I just got lots of complaints about people not being able to send crash reports
 * pitti hugs seb128 back
<seb128> pitti: I would call that a feature and not a bug ;-)
<pitti> seb128: it's good to have some time to clean up those old patches
<pitti> although I am now currently arguing with upstream, but that's ok
<pitti> seb128: hehe
<pitti> <jedi wave>there are no crashes!
<seb128> I enjoy this period of the cycle where we have time to catch up with bugs reports which stacked
<seb128> mvo: bug #323306 bug #323309 are the same issue that the other one?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 323306 in rhythmbox "Software updating issue occured after a set up updates this week. Fixed by going to 'fix broken dependencies' in Synaptic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/323306
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 323309 in gtk+2.0 "package libgtk2.0-bin 2.14.4-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: package libgtk2.0-bin is not ready for configuration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/323309
<mvo> seb128: it looks like it, yes
<pochu> mpt: filled bug upstream for the Vino notification area preferences we discussed the other day
<pochu> mpt: GNOME #569888, in case you're interested
<ubottu> Gnome bug 569888 in Preferences Dialog "Merge notification area preference into a checkbox" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=569888
<mpt> pochu, thanks, commented
<pochu> great, thank you
<pochu> mpt: I've also reported GNOME #569886, in case you want to have a look at it
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by Gnome: timed out (http://bugzilla.gnome.org/xml.cgi?id=569886)
<pochu> heh
<pochu> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=569886
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by Gnome: timed out (http://bugzilla.gnome.org/xml.cgi?id=569886)
<mpt> (why did you think ubottu would do any better with that?:-)
<pochu> it was for you :-)
 * mpt used ubottu's URL instead :-P
<mpt> I don't see any Preferences dialog in 2.24.1
<mpt> pochu, is this new in 2.26?
<pochu> mpt: System>preferences>Remote desktop
<pochu> mpt: no, it's been redesigned
<mpt> huh
<mpt> Is that related at all to Applications > Internet > Remote Desktop Viewer?
<pochu> more or less
<mpt> Then why doesn't the latter provide access to the former?
<pochu> they are different applications. Vino (the system preferences) is to share your desktop via VNC so that other people can connect to your computer and control it remotely
<pochu> Remote Desktop Viewer (vinagre) is to connect to a remote computer via VNC
<pochu> so we could say one's the server and the other the client
<mpt> oh I see
<mpt> one is from, the other is to
<pochu> but the preferences is to provide access locally, and you usually don't want to connect to localhost
<pochu> so that's why it doesn't provide access from the preferences to vinagre
<pochu> yeah, that's it
<mpt> fair enough
<seb128> mvo: bug #323316 seems a common one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 323316 in gtk+2.0 "package libgtk2.0-dev 2.14.4-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: package libgtk2.0-dev is already installed and configured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/323316
<mvo> seb128: is it always triggered by the xine crash?
<seb128> mvo: it seems indeed
<mvo> seb128: could you please ask the users if they can attach their /var/lib/dpkg/status file (i did it for this one)?
<seb128> mvo: ok will do
<mvo> seb128: I work on a fix now
<pochu> hey seb128 and mvo
<mvo> seb128: that is intrepid right? that makes it doublely bad
<seb128> mvo: I don't think there is a real hurry since that's only a candidate update but should be fixed before having those moved to intrepid-updates
<seb128> hello pochu
<mvo> seb128: aha, good
 * mvo s blood pressure decreases a lot 
<seb128> mvo: it will not be moved to intrepid-updates this week so let's look at that during the sprint
<mvo> seb128: hm, I wonder if I can reproduce it here with the xine update, than I don't need to wait for a status file
<seb128> mvo: #323316 the guy replied to your request
<mvo> seb128: and I replied too :)
<seb128> mvo: ok, you are faster than me at reading emails ;-)
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<mvo> only this time, only this time .)
<mvo> seb128: I may have a fix, now I just need a way to reproduce the intrpeid failure, the fix is based on my theory how the failure happend. maybe lool knows how to reproduce
<seb128> mvo: it's specific to some locales apparently
<mvo> aha
<mvo> good
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti - you still about?
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, I think he ran for the weekend
<chrisccoulson> ah
<chrisccoulson> i just scrolled through the chat history actually
<chrisccoulson> he already knows my patch was wrong ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson: thanks for the work you are doing on the desktop bugs btw ;-)
<chrisccoulson> you're welcome
<chrisccoulson> i havent had much time to work on it this week really
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128 - i see you packaged the new version of gdm in the ubuntu-desktop ppa for intrepid
<seb128> indeed
<chrisccoulson> were you planning to do that for jaunty too?
<seb128> did you read my email to the ubuntu-desktop mailing list?
<chrisccoulson> not yet
<chrisccoulson> ah, i'm not subscribed to that list i don't think
<chrisccoulson> that could be why;)
<seb128> basically it will go to universe this cycle
<seb128> but waiting for some feedback first to upload
<chrisccoulson> thanks :) i've just subscribed to the list now
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-01-31
<oneunderthesun> hello world?
<Derf_the> Hello all, I have a 'desktop' that is locked -ignores mouse clicks- and will only show the wallpaper, no files are displayed. When I look at the file "desktop" using a file manager everything is still there.  The permissions are the standard 755's and this behaviour was unchanged by the upgradeing from U8.04 to U8.10.  Any hints as to how to get back to normal? [on a HP8510w]
<maco> hey, i'm trying to update a help file in Seahorse, but i'm not sure how many of the files I need to touch.  there's no .pot, so do i need to update the message id's in every .po file?
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-02-01
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yep, I follow the upstream bug, too; however, if it works for now, it's an acceptable temporary workaround; many people complain about appport being broken due to this
<crevette> hey seb128
<seb128> lut crevette
<didrocks> plop seb128 :)
<didrocks> & crevette
<seb128> lut didrocks
<didrocks> ah non, pas de crevette
<didrocks> seb128: pour l'autre jour, je pense qu'avec 39 de fièvre, il fallait mieux que je fasse du MK que du packaging ^^
<seb128> didrocks: oui ;-)
<seb128> ca va mieux ?
<didrocks> bien mieux depuis aujourd'hui, oui (de mercredi à samedi, c'était déjà assez)
<didrocks> merci :)
<seb128> tu veux des updates? ;-)
<didrocks> avec joie :)
<didrocks> (je les ferai pas ce soir, hein, là, c'est encore repos), mais je commence dès demain dans la journée :)
<seb128> didrocks: http://download.gnome.org/sources/gnome-python/2.25/gnome-python-2.25.90.tar.bz2
<seb128> didrocks:
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/gnome-python-desktop/2.25/gnome-python-desktop-2.25.90.tar.gz
<didrocks> parfait ! une fois qu'huats aura uploadé la libgda, ça fera une belle petite collection de gnome-python* :)
<didrocks> bn seb128 et à demain :)
<seb128> 'nuit didrocks
<chrisccoulson> does anyone here want to do the metacity update?
<seb128> chrisccoulson: you?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i was going to offer if noone else was already working on it
<seb128> go for it!
<chrisccoulson> No probs, i'll do that now
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-02-01
<baptistemm> hello
<baptistemm> good morning
<TeTeT> asac: hi, i'm doing some research on bug 509738. Is there a bazaar repo or alike for the modemmanager builds? I consider to do a bisection to detect what causes the problem with the 3G card
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 509738 in network-manager "ModemManager from PPA not working in Lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/509738
<Nafai> Hi all; reporting for duty! :)
<didrocks>   hey Nafai ;)
<didrocks> Nafai: are you in Portland?
<Nafai> I wish.
<Nafai> At home in Utah
<didrocks> oh ok :)
<Nafai> Today is the first day of my control though. :)
<Nafai> s/control/contract/
<didrocks> Nafai: :)
<didrocks> Nafai: I guess dx team guys will ping you
<Nafai> I figured as much
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson, you are you? :)
<chrisccoulson> i'm good thanks. are you in portland this week?
<didrocks> right :)
<Nafai> I have a doctor appointment, I'll be back in a couple hours
<TeTeT> asac: found it on Launchpad
<Nafai> Back
<Nafai> Hey rickspencer3 :)
<rickspencer3> Hi Nafai
<pitti> hi
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti, i'm good thanks
<pitti> chrisccoulson: thanks for pointing out the gconf breakage, sorry for that
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<pitti> I'm great, I slept suspiciously well :)
<chrisccoulson> i was going to fix gconf, but i can't upload it :(
<chrisccoulson> did you have a good day today?
<pitti> it only just started
<pitti> -9 hours
<chrisccoulson> ah, i didn't realise you were that many hours behind ;)
<pitti> we are in Portland, OR now
<pedro_> seb128, I've updated the hook on bug 418156; May you have a look into it later?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418156 in yelp "Yelp Apport Hook" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418156
<baptistemm> hello
<chrisccoulson> hey baptistemm
<seb128> pedro_, ok
<pedro_> seb128, thank you
<baptistemm> heya chrisccoulson
<baptistemm> hello seb128
<baptistemm> http://bmm80.free.fr/public/oak-lucid-20100131-4.png <-- ultra fast boot :)
<baptistemm> I should enable autlogin to win 1 sec or 2
<chrisccoulson> baptistemm - yeah, i was just about to suggest trying with autologin
<chrisccoulson> baptistemm - also, it seems you need to profile ureadahead too
<baptistemm> ah
<dpm> hey pitti, I forgot to mention it when you where here - ArneGoetje tells me it is not possible to build PPAs in the new server due to a missing LP credentials file. Do you think you could copy it over? ArneGoetje knows the details
<seb128> baptistemm, quite impressive
<pitti> dpm, ArneGoetje: it should give you an URL to open, where you can ack the authorization, and then press enter
<baptistemm> seb128, isn't it? :)
<ccheney> yipee it appears someone reverted the breakage to gweather :)
 * ccheney just noticed it when adding locations to his clock
<dpm> thanks pitti, ArneGoetje, will that solve the problem you were telling me about and then the PPA langpacks be built again?
<baptistemm> the HD bandwidth is impressive, it goes to 150 MB/s
<baptistemm> "up to"
<ccheney> baptistemm: what kind of ssd?
 * ccheney thinks his system boots in ~ 17s but hasn't run the program to verify it
<ccheney> i have a regular hd though
<baptistemm> ccheney, intel X25-m
<baptistemm> why evolution 2.29 won't be packaged for lucid?
<seb128> baptistemm, because lucid is a lts
<seb128> baptistemm, and getting a rewrite in a lts is not good
<baptistemm> a rewrite?
<seb128> did you look at how much code changed?
<seb128> rewritting all the bonobo code to use dbus instead...
<seb128> and bonoboui to gtk
<baptistemm> not at all, I don't know anything about changes in evo in 2.29
<baptistemm> ah okay
<baptistemm> I'm little beyond anython currently in GNOME world
<ccheney> baptistemm: ah
<ccheney> seb128: ah so they are getting evolution ready for gnome 3.0 :)
<seb128> yes
<baptistemm> ccheney, that's a terrific model :)
<ccheney> i have a seagate 7200.4 500gb drive in my laptop, pretty fast but no ssd, heh
<ccheney> ~ 100MB/s under hdparm but has seek time as its a hd
<Sarvatt> shoot, got booted when I asked a question it looks like -- <Sarvatt> is gdm's :0.log supposed to contain what ~/.xsession-errors contains? the ~/.xsession-errors output seems like it should be whats in :0.log instead of the Xorg.x.log and xserver's stderr output thats in it now?
<cyphermox> Riddell, asac told me there is something you want fixed in the packaging for the vpn plugins?
<Riddell> cyphermox: I'd like to split out the gnome bits
<Riddell> cyphermox: they're currently brining gnome stuff onto the kubuntu CD and we don't have the space for that
<Riddell> it's also how suse does it so I don't think it would be a problem
<cyphermox> Riddell, sure. I think I saw a bug about that too
<bryce2> pitti, btw Terri and I are going out to the Widmer Pub for dinner prior to karaoke; interested in joining us?
<pitti> bryce2: I'd love to
<bryce2> ok, we'll be meeting up in the hotel lobby at 6:30
<Riddell> cyphermox: how's this look? http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/vpnc.diff
<cyphermox> Riddell, looks good. It's pretty much exactly what I was going to do. I plan on working on this more later tonight though :)
<Riddell> cyphermox: ok I'll commit to bzr and let you make any other changes you want and upload this evening
<Riddell> cyphermox: I'll do the same for pptp and openvpn for completeness
<cyphermox> Riddell, there is a slight issue with that
<Riddell> cyphermox: what's that?
<cyphermox> Riddell, do you mean that you'll upload?
<cyphermox> also, there is also the network-manager-openconnect plugin you may be interested in
<Riddell> cyphermox: I can upload if you want me to
<cyphermox> Riddell, that might be wise, as I don't have any upload permissions ;)
<Riddell> cyphermox: but you want to make more changes this evening first?
<cyphermox> Riddell, no. from what asac had told me, I thought I was going to do the splitting of these packages
<Riddell> cyphermox: I'm an impatient sort :)
<Riddell> I'll upload shortly then
<cyphermox> Riddell, that's fine. from the diff I saw it looks perfect
<cyphermox> the only thing is how current users will install the plugins in the future: it will mean they will have to specifically install network-manager-vpnc-gnome, not just network-manager-vpnc
<Riddell> cyphermox: well how do they know what to install currently?  asac mentioned getting them onto the CD which seems sensible
<cyphermox> right know, I guess they look it up in synaptic.
<Riddell> cyphermox: oh and that diff wasn't perfect, the auth dialog needed moved to -gnome and DESTDIR unset in debian/rules :)
<cyphermox> Riddell, hard to say without looking at the full thing :)
<cyphermox> Riddell, what I mean is, some could still try to install network-manager-vpnc and wonder why there is still no plugin available
<Riddell> new installs I expect people to search and find the right package, upgrades are an issue, maybe a hook should be added to the dist upgrade tool
<pitti> Riddell: bzr bd-do
<robert_ancell> seb128, pitti, hey
<seb128> hello robert_ancell
<seb128> how are you?
<pitti> hey robert_ancell, how are you?
<robert_ancell> good, how is the sprint going?
<pitti> quite fine so far
<seb128> just starting a few hours ago but good so far
<robert_ancell> any big plans?
<didrocks> hey robert_ancell :)
<robert_ancell> didrocks, hey
<pitti> boot speed, and some stragglers
<seb128> robert_ancell, out of booting in 10 seconds?
<robert_ancell> well, you'll have that done by the end of today right? ;)
<seb128> I was on my road to that
<seb128> and the mini decided to break
<robert_ancell> ug
<seb128> I still have my laptop though
<seb128> but no reference platform for testing anymore
<robert_ancell> damn
<robert_ancell> I'm currently battling plymouth+upstart.  Both seem hard to debug
<seb128> it froze and since beep an error code on power on
<seb128> oh?
<robert_ancell> no spare ones there?  Have one shipped over
<seb128> what issue do you have with it
<seb128> robert_ancell, rick asked one for me, not sure when that will arrive though
<robert_ancell> Is there a good log you can get from upstart after boot showing what events occurred, and what scripts were run (and the results of the scripts)
<seb128> shame it broke at the start of the sprint; but I can work on my laptop and enough people have some of those to do testing
<robert_ancell> It feels a bit like dpkg in that a script can fail but the best debug you get is an error code
<seb128> robert_ancell, I've no clue about upstart but I guess you can try asking Keybuk...
<robert_ancell> yes
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<seb128> good!
<seb128> you?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, not bad thanks
<chrisccoulson> how was your travelling at the weekend?
<seb128> uneventfull which I guess is good ;-)
<seb128> weather was ok on the road to the aiport, I had plenty of time for changing plane and we got almost no delay
<seb128> spending 10 hours in a plane is no fun but otherwise it was ok
<robert_ancell> Keybuk, any upstart debugging hints?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i don't particularly enjoy long flights ;)
<chrisccoulson> especially when driving on arrival at the destination
<seb128> no driving required there at least ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh, boot question, did you work on those gnome-session delay change?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - the autostart delay stuff?
<seb128> yes
<chrisccoulson> i wrote a patch which works, but vuntz had some review comments on it
<chrisccoulson> i've not addressed all of those comments yet though
<seb128> can we get the change in lucid?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i think so
<seb128> ok, nice
<seb128> do you want to do the package update?
<seb128> or should I do it
<seb128> that would clean a bit our charts
<seb128> ie make those easier to read
<seb128> so I would like to get it in today
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i can push the changes in to bzr, but i can't upload it
<seb128> I can sponsor it no problem
<chrisccoulson> cool, i'll work on that in a second
<seb128> thanks!
<chrisccoulson> my machine has ground to a halt now - i've just turned tracker on!
<seb128> yeah, io load is not handled fine under linux
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it definately doesn't like it very much
<seb128> is that 0.7?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i'm running 0.7.18. i've got packages here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~tracker-team
<seb128> nice
<seb128> Laney, do you have a clue about bug #515306?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 515306 in tomboy "New dep on libnunit2.4-cil pulls 10Mb of dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/515306
<Laney> seb128: yes, you have to patch out the tests
<Laney> or add a build-conflicts
<seb128> are the tests installed in the binary
<Laney> I guess so, as the dep comes from dh_clideps
<Laney> but they were never enabled before, and only happen now because mono-devel pulls in everything
<Laney> I might add a configure flag in future
<asac> pitti: whats the gnome bug number for the mm stuff?
<Nafai> Hey djsiegel
<seb128> kenvandine, hum, seems you didn't commit your tomboy changes to bzr which made me revert those
<seb128> kenvandine, I'm fixing that now
<seb128> Laney, do you plan to keep the depends in debian?
<Laney> seb128: we already patched it
<seb128> Laney, ok thanks
<seb128> looking to what you did there
<Laney> this was one of the changes I wanted you to take :)
<seb128> is there any other one?
<seb128> we can't sync since we are on a newer serie
<TheMuso> djsiegel: This week I do have time to do some a11y webkit testing. What do you want tested, given that webkit was updated in lucid only last week.
<Laney> seb128: the gmime2.4 switch, removing the requires from tomboy-addins and the build-dep cleanups
<seb128> ok thanks
<Laney> dunno which you alreayd have
<seb128> I will have a look now
<TheMuso> ;/c
<Laney> tomboy-addins.pc.in, that is
<kenvandine> seb128, i didn't?
<seb128> kenvandine, apparently not
<kenvandine> seb128, oh i pushed a new version of xchat-indicator
<kenvandine> think you can look at it and upload again?
<seb128> sure
<kenvandine> thx
<djsiegel> TheMuso: I'd like you to test webkit themes in empathy (kenvandine)
<TheMuso> djsiegel: What themes use webkit?
<djsiegel> TheMuso: all of them
<djsiegel> we have a guy working on one based on Renkoo
<TheMuso> djsiegel: ok I'll test them out.
<djsiegel> TheMuso: I have a bug for you
<djsiegel> TheMuso: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/392488
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 392488 in hundredpapercuts "Empathy could use an Ubuntu-specific Adium theme" [Low,Triaged]
<TheMuso> djsiegel: ok
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - you've experienced the missing menus from the session indicator haven't you?
<chrisccoulson> do you know what causes it yet?
<seb128> not really
<seb128> it's due to the services not being running
<seb128> the bootchart show that sometime they start and exit after less than a second
<seb128> but there is nothing in the log
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i experience it quite regularly, but the services are all running here
<seb128> and no apport crash report
<seb128> which menus are missing?
<chrisccoulson> i just logged out of my session, and it left some stale indicator-* processes
<chrisccoulson> when i logged in, both menus aren't displayed, but the processes from my previous session are still running
<TheMuso> djsiegel: Well I enabled the blue theme, and if that uses webkit, then nothing gets read, i.e my conversation text is not spoken.
<TheMuso> djsiegel: Sorry, the conversation text is spoken, but not the title which displays the user's nick.
<djsiegel> TheMuso: ok
<djsiegel> TheMuso: that sounds fixable
<seb128> chrisccoulson, interesting, I think it's a different issue
<seb128> chrisccoulson, try talking to ted about it maybe
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, that might be a coincidence
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i've pushed gnome-session to bzr now
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I was just looking at right now, good timing
<TheMuso> djsiegel: The renku theme does not read at all. All I get is "section" whenever I review the window.
<djsiegel> TheMuso: ok, so, how do we fix it?
<djsiegel> there must be some way to enable reading in the theme
<djsiegel> e.g. use the proper html elements
<djsiegel> or add attributes
<TheMuso> djsiegel: If its using webkit, then I'd say we can't do anything atm.
<TheMuso> My guess is that not enough webkt a11y is enabled to even read text.
<djsiegel> hmm
<TheMuso> Does empathy use gconf? If so, I will set the theme for empathy to classic for accessibility installs.
<djsiegel> TheMuso: I am sure it does.
<djsiegel> TheMuso: that sounds like an excellent approach
<TheMuso> djsiegel: Ok thanks.
<djsiegel> TheMuso: we have the Renkoo theme ready to use with Empathy but we are just waiting to make sure we don't damage experience for users requiring a11y
<djsiegel> TheMuso: if you make the change of theme for accessibility installs, then kenvandine can package and enable the renkoo theme for other installs
<djsiegel> kenvandine: ^ !!!
<TheMuso> djsiegel: Yep, I can do that.
<TheMuso> I think thats the best approach atm.
<djsiegel> TheMuso: awesome
<djsiegel> yes
<TheMuso> tedg: is it known that the indicator applet icon is not accessible in the panel hirarchy with keybard commands?
<TheMuso> gah typing
<TheMuso> hyrarchy even
<tedg> TheMuso: Yes.
<tedg> TheMuso: We have a bug open on that.
<tedg> TheMuso: One of the biggest thing that it's waiting on is someone deciding what key should actually open the menus.
<TheMuso> tedg: Ok
<seb128> tedg, alt-f3?
<tedg> TheMuso: We'd like it to be the Alt+F1, but there's no way to get from the Application menus over.
<TheMuso> tedg: I would think that simply tabbing to it on the panel and pressing enter should also work, as that is how I access network-manager, audio, blueetooth, etc.
<tedg> Alt+F3 for the messaging, application one or the session/me one?
<TheMuso> seb128: I'd agree with that.
<tedg> TheMuso: I'm not sure why it'd work differently.  What WM are you using?  Most don't allow the panel to have focus enough to select stuff in the panel.
<seb128> tedg, any, you can do left-right to change then no?
<TheMuso> tedg: I am using metacity, and when the top panel has focus, I can tab between the menu bar, launchers, icons in the notification area, and the clock.
<TheMuso> tedg: I was expecting that accessing the indicator icon would work the same way.
<chrisccoulson> pitti - did you want to delay gnome-screensaver for 5 seconds?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes, it's a work item of mine
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i can do that now
<pitti> chrisccoulson: but I'm waiting for the X-Autostart-Delay: feature to land
<tedg> TheMuso: Hmm, at least under Compiz I can't recreate that.
<chrisccoulson> pitti - it's just been uploaded
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so that we can convert the existing ones and add that one easily
<pitti> chrisccoulson: \o/
<tedg> seb128: The problem is that the panel applets are basically islands.  So it's hard to go between them.
<pitti> chrisccoulson: thanks muchly
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, can do. i can do gnome-screensaver now
<pitti> chrisccoulson: that'd be lovely, if you have some time?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's not a problem :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: FYI, I settled modemmanager CPU usage now, and discussed the rsyslog/dd debacle; that will be a bit harder to fix, but I hope we can get it
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I'll upload system-config-printer and indicator-applet
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i saw the work items you added today
<TheMuso> tedg: Well I can't do the same under compiz, since by default, accessing the panel with keyboard shortcuts is not enabled. I'll enable locally, and test myself.
<pitti> ok, so seb128 will do indicator-applet and eds
<pitti> so I'll fix s-c-p
<pitti> sweeet
<seb128> mvo, there?
<mvo> seb128: yes
<mvo> seb128: in a mini-sprint
<mvo> but here
<seb128> mvo, any objection to drop the delay option from update-notifier?
<seb128> mvo, and to use an autostart X-GNOME-Autostart-Delay key instead
<mvo> why? is it so fast now?
<mvo> oh, ok
<mvo> well, just remove it then
<seb128> mvo, no, but your --delay delays the icon creation only
<seb128> mvo, it still goes through gtk init, etc
<pitti> also, this is now a canonical way to defer startup
<seb128> mvo, will work on the change now and ping you for review and merge in a few minutes
<mvo> sure, fine with me, just commit it to trunk or I do it
<seb128> pitti, btw it's "X-GNOME-Autostart-Delay"
<seb128> don't forget the -GNOME
<pitti> yep
<pitti> chrisccoulson: X-GNOME-Autostart-Delay=30
<pitti> ^ like that?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, that's right
<pitti> s-c-p uploaded
<pitti> I'll do jockey as well now
<chrisccoulson> gnome-screensaver uploaded :)
<crimsun> bjf: ping, there are a slew of core (kernelspace) pcm fixes that Would Be Really Good to test soon; shall I push those to my branch on zinc?
<crimsun> bjf: reports from other distros (Fedora 13, Mandriva, openSUSE) are that they fix a number of audio anomalies
<seb128> mvo, lp:~seb128/update-notifier/delay
<seb128> mvo, want to review it?
<chrisccoulson> right, i must go and do some tidying up for a bit
<bjf> crimsun, are those fixes upstream (would they be in takashi's tree?)
<crimsun> bjf: they are as of last night, so they're in today's snapshot
<bjf> crimsun, so are you asking for them to be put into lucid?
<crimsun> bjf: I'm working on a bug report, and yes, it would be great to have them in lucid
<bjf> crimsun, the lucid lbm is close to being ready
<mvo> seb128: looking
<bjf> crimsun, please feel free to post them to the kernel team mailing list
<seb128> mvo, danke
<bjf> crimsun, an request a pull
<crimsun> bjf: surely, thanks
<mvo> seb128: I wonder if it is still useful for say xubuntu, so ripping out the code is probably a bit much
<mvo> but removing it from the desktop file is fine with me
<seb128> mvo, as you want
<seb128> mvo, chart show that the delay is sort of lame though, it's still busy since you don't really delay init but only the notification area icon there
<seb128> mvo, let me do a version update which changes the desktop only
<TheMuso> djsiegel: Ok the empathy theme change will be set when casper is next uploaded.
<seb128> mvo, if I drop the update-notifier.c change can I upload? ;-)
<seb128> mvo, xfce probably use the same .desktop though
<asac> pitti: fyi, dcbw had some questions on the bug
<pitti> asac: yep, saw them; will follow up
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-02-02
<djsiegel> TheMuso: can you unpack that sentence for me please? :)
<pitti> djsiegel: it's simple: just invert the polarisation of the quantum flux inverter
<TheMuso> djsiegel: Casper is the package responsible for setting up various pieces for the live CD. It also sets up accessibility related stuff if the user chooses to choose an accessibility prfofile. When that gets uploaded, the empathy theme will be set to classic for those who use speech or braille.
<TheMuso> djsiegel: I could upload it myself, but there is no great hurry, and other changes are likely to land in casper prior to alpha 3, so they will go in eventually.
<djsiegel> pitti: silly me!
<djsiegel> TheMuso: ok, I will tell the guy behind renkoo to prepare his final changes and kenvandine will get it ready for inclusion
<TheMuso> Ok sounds good.
<Laney> seb128: can you sponsor a notify-sharp merge without a bug? lp:~laney/+junk/notify-sharp
<seb128> Laney, ok
<Laney> thanks a lot
<Laney> it will be depwait until new ndesk-dbus and ndesk-dbus-glib stuff appears
<seb128> I just newed those a few minutes ago
<seb128> so in the next publisher run
<Laney> ok it's up to you if you want to wait or not
<seb128> no need to
<TheMuso> tedg: Ok, I can verify the same thing you found with compiz. I cannot tab between icons, like I can in metacity, which is a compiz issue.
<tedg> TheMuso: So, I think in result, we need a key command to get directly to the menus.
<tedg> TheMuso: Or, more correctly, two.
<TheMuso> tedg: For the indicator only right?
<tedg> TheMuso: There are two indicator applets.  indicator-applet and indicator-applet-session.  They are separate applets to gnome-panel.
<TheMuso> tedg: ok
<seb128> mvo, hello?
<mvo> seb128: hi, sorry
<seb128> mvo, sorry to bother you about that but I want to get those boot changes done today
<seb128> mvo, we need to keep moving there
<seb128> mvo, is that ok to upload the .desktop change only to lucid?
<mvo> seb128: just commited, feel free to upload
<seb128> mvo, thanks!
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<asac> mvo: is it just me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/367201/
<seb128> mvo, you changed the default delay to 1 second, is that wanted?
<seb128> in update-notifier.c
<asac> hmm signal 11 is segfault, right?
<seb128> asac, yes
<asac> k nevermind then
<asac> ;)
<seb128> mvo, hey?
<mvo> seb128: hm, I guess the default can be zero
<seb128> mvo, doesn't make really a difference I was just checking if that's ok to upload with that change you did
<seb128> or if that was an error
<mvo> asac: hm, perl dying?
<mvo> seb128: that should be ok
<seb128> mvo, ok, uploading now
<seb128> mvo, thanks
<mvo> cheers
<asac> mvo: why is Size a double in apt?
<mvo> asac: historic reasons problably, why?
<asac> nothing .... just wondered because we debug a function here that has Size a double
<mvo> asac: if its crashing inside libapt, does moving away the stuff in /var/cache/apt/*.bin help?
<asac> mvo: its not crashing ... it does this:
<asac> 65% [4 Sources bzip2 1708032] [7 Release gpgv 57242] [Waiting for headers] [6 Sources 1774008/-3,104,415B 57%]
<asac> e.g. 1774008/-3,104,415B
<asac> nothing for you ... just was curious why Size is dou ble rather than long
 * ccheney thinks he got OOo ready for Lucid today :)
<ccheney> just need to double check the dictionary files
<ccheney> there was a dictionary transition in Debian in the last release cycle
 * ccheney tethered his iPhone so he can have wireless in his room
<RAOF> Lucid's very nice like that.
<ccheney> yea the last time i set it up around aug last year it was a big pita
<ccheney> its really nice in lucid
<RAOF> After you pair with the phone, it's as easy as hitting the “00:32:stupidly long device string:00 PANU” entry in NM applet.
<RAOF> Now that I say that out loud... you know what'd be nice?  If that stupidly long device string said something meaningful, instead.  I'll file a bug :)
<ccheney> yea i was looking for some hard complicated way to do it, then saw it just showed up in NM 8D
<ccheney> it already tells you the name of the bluetooth device above it, so probably just expand the PANU acronym and drop the mac address
<ccheney> hmm i see a ubuntu wifi in my room now, didn't earlier but it shows up as protected
<ccheney> has anyone tried writing a driver for the usb mode?
<RAOF> I think I saw one, yes.
<RAOF> Possibly as an ITP.
<ccheney> hmm, ITP on wnpp debian?
<ccheney> i've seen reference about to do it with a jb iphone, but not the normal way using the apple ethernet interface
<RAOF> ITP on wnpp debian, yes.  I think.
<ccheney>  http://giagio.com/wiki/moin.cgi/iPhoneEthernetDriver
<ccheney> wow that was just about a week ago
<ccheney> debian bug 566313
<ubottu> Debian bug 566313 in wnpp "ITP: ipheth -- Linux kernel driver that adds support for iPhone tethering" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/566313
<ccheney> heh and mjg got it working for karmic / fedora 12
<vish> pitti: hi... i noticed a mention regarding the network manager causing delays during boot "fix nm-applet to not burn 1 to 2 seconds of CPU while connecting (caused by animation?)"  ... Upstream is considering redoing the nm icons , so if you have any input/info regarding those  , it would be nice
<RAOF> ccheney: Hah!  Memory FTW!
<huats> morning
<baptistemm> hey huats
<huats> hello baptistemm
<chrisccoulson> hey huats / baptistemm
<tomeu> hi, the link on the topic only displays one ticket: https://launchpad.net/~desktop-bugs/+bugs?field.milestone%3Alist=21439
<tomeu> is there a better list of tickets in need of attention?
<tomeu> if there's any bug you would particularly want someone to look at, please tell me, have quite a bit of experience debugging in gnome
<baptistemm> tomeu, usually one picks the bugs he want to take care of
<tomeu> I'm looking, but I don't have a good sense yet of the urgency of things
<tomeu> I'm looking at the alpha-3 milestone
<vish> tomeu: you can also help fix small papercut bugs , they are very minor usability fixes :)
<vish>  most of the desktop folks are away this week for a sprint.. hence less noise here..
<vish> tomeu: these are milestoned for lucid  , but no one has fixed them yet >  https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/lucid
<tomeu> vish: have just taken this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/443066
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 443066 in software-center "[i18n] no screenshot available image not localized" [Medium,Triaged]
<tomeu> seemed easy and non-critical enough
<vish> tomeu: ah ,cool , just wanted to point other bugs which are open and milestoned  , which are getting lesser attention ;)
<tomeu> vish: thanks, will give it a look next
<Laney> oh whoops
<Laney> I didn't need to get seb128 to sponsor notify-sharp
 * Laney runs
<pitti> vish: ah, thanks for mentioning; I'll relay that to seb128, he was looking into that yesterday
<didrocks> pitti: no more slackering in the morning now? :)
<pitti> didrocks: uh, what do you here at this hour :)
<pitti> didrocks: I have my last DMB meeting
<didrocks> pitti: oh ok. In fact nijaba always get up at 4am, so… short nights :)
<pitti> ugh
<chrisccoulson> pitti / didrocks - you're awake already? ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes, for DMB meeting
<pitti> chrisccoulson: good morning!
<Nafai> You guys in Portland?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - someone opened a bug against gnome-control-center about moving libslab to main, and building against the system libslab rather than it's own internal copy. i rejected it, because the new gnome-control-center shell rewrite will not use libslab and nothing else in main will ever need it either (and it is poorly maintained upstream). the reporter replied saying it is "better from a security point-of-view to have libslab in 
<pitti> chrisccoulson: if it's going to go away, then it seems easier to keep it as it is, though?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, that's what i thought
<chrisccoulson> and it's not very well maintained anyway (it doesn't have any regular releases)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - in fact, these are it's only releases: http://ftp.acc.umu.se/pub/GNOME/sources/libslab/2.27/
<chrisccoulson> it's only ever had 2 tarballs
<hyperair> has anyone noticed networkmanger failing particularly grandly with multi-bssid WPA2 enterprise networks?
<hyperair> like it'll connect, then 5 minutes later it'll roam from one BSSID to the next, and then the connection will hang, eventhough networkmanager says that it's still connected.
<hyperair> i.e. transmit speed > 0, receive speed = 0.
<hyperair> one workaround i've found is to create duplicate the network and force it to stay on one BSSID
<hyperair> but it's rather annoying -- i have to duplicate the network for every problematic location i am likely to visit on the campus
 * hyperair kicks updatedb
<TheMuso> 1024D/8B1AE688/c
<fagan> nautilus seems to be freezing a lot in lucid
 * fagan investigates
<fagan> Ah its ground controls fault my bad
<Nafai> I can't get ground control to work :(
<fagan> Nafai: you should ask doctormo but he isnt in this room
<Nafai> thanks, I've been meaning to ping him
<fagan> Nafai: it seems to work fine on lucid I havent tried karmic
<Nafai> Yeah, I'm on lucid.  Unless I'm misunderstanding how it works, it doesn't do the full bzr checkout.  All I see is a .bzr directory
<chrisccoulson> hello everyone
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, i'm good thanks
<chrisccoulson> hows portland?
<seb128> rainy
<seb128> but good otherwise ;-)
<TheMuso> Hey chrisccoulson.
<chrisccoulson> hey TheMuso, how are you?
<TheMuso> chrisccoulson: Very well thanks, and you rself?
<chrisccoulson> TheMuso - yeah, not too bad thanks. i'm just winding down for the day :)
<seb128> tseliot, could you look at bug #509724 again when you have a free slot?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 509724 in gnome-settings-daemon "Disabling tap to click doesn't disable tap to click in scrollarea" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/509724
<seb128> tseliot, bug submitter says the middle click is still on by default in lucid...
<tseliot> seb128: ouch, sure
<seb128> thank you
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> I'm great, thanks! How are you?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, not bad thanks. a bit tired, but otherwise good
<ccheney> new OOo processed by Riddell so lots to download soon :)
<seb128> lool, I'm not sure why you let those nautilus and gvfs tasks open if the issue is a toolchain one?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, +1 from me for your libslab reply btw
<tomeu> mvo: hey, have submitted my first merge request in LP, to software-center. hope I did it alright
<mvo> tomeu: cool, let me have a look!
<mvo> tomeu: sweet, thank you very much, that looks good!
<tomeu> great ;)
 * tomeu is impressed at LP
<mvo> tomeu: merged as r547, many thanks!
<tomeu> thanks to you!
 * tomeu goes grab a beer and celebrate his first merge
<tomeu> cheers!
<bryce_> rickspencer3, dutch is in the house (will meet us in about 10 min)
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128 - yeah, i wasn't sure whether my reply to moving libslab to main was appropriate or not
<chrisccoulson> it definately seems like a waste of time though
<seb128> we had the discussion before
<seb128> upstream is not active and doesn't care about abi stability
<seb128> and nothing else uses it in main
<chrisccoulson> i wasn't aware about not caring about abi stability. it definately sounds like it's better off remaining in universe then
<lool> seb128: nautilus task: to revert the workaround, gvfs: didn't touch it, not sure what it's about
<seb128> lool, ah ok, thanks
<seb128> lool, thank you for landing that change and the gtk one too
<seb128> lool, coming back to desktop team are you? ;-)
<lool> ;-)
<lool> seb128: It seems I need to revert the nautilus change and do that in gvfs instead according to plars
<seb128> ok
<baptistemm_> hello
<seb128> that makes sense
<seb128> since that's the gvfs upload which broke things
<seb128> baptistemm: hey
<chrisccoulson> yay, i've got a delivery of computer parts tomorrow :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, computer parts? didn't you order a laptop config?
<crimsun> hyperair: that said (re: roaming), lucid doesn't carry the latest 0.6.10 upstream
<hyperair> crimsun: 0.6.10?
<crimsun> hyperair: probably want to ping siretart on that
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> okay
<crimsun> hyperair: wpasupplicant
<hyperair> crimsun: so it's wpasupplicant code eh? maybe i'll give it a poke sometime
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i ordered a laptop. but i've also got a docking station and 20" monitor being delivered too
<Nafai> chrisccoulson: what laptop did you get?
<chrisccoulson> Nafai - a latitude e5500. it's not quite as slick as some models, but i wanted something with a large-ish screen
<Nafai> sounds nice
<crimsun> should run fine with lucid
<crimsun> older releases are missing kernel and/or userspace bits
<crimsun> pitti: since pm-utils-powersave is a bit easier to work with for specific hardware, I propose enabling HDA controller powerdown for the one codec with full support for it in Lucid: Sigmatel/IDT
<crimsun> pitti: this is much easier to check via sysfs
<pitti> crimsun: sounds good; how can that be detected? something in sys?
<crimsun> pitti: yes, the existence of /sys/module/snd_hda_codec_idt -> echo -n 10 > /sys/module/snd_hda_intel/parameters/power_save
<crimsun> pitti: 10.10 will gain my fixes for the other HDA codecs, and at that point it will be worthwhile investigating whether to also do that for Realtek/Analog Devices/Conexant/C-Media/VIA
<pitti> crimsun: want to commit/upload yourself?
<crimsun> pitti: I'll work on it, but I wanted to run it past you first
<pitti> crimsun: that seems fine; a mere test -e is cheap
<pitti> (as opposed to some aplay -l | grep stuff)
<pitti> crimsun: the packages is meant to be a collection of hardware specific quirks
<pitti> i. e. doing stuff based on DMI querying is fine
<crimsun> pitti: ah, good.  Also, have there been discussions of offlining cpus?
<pitti> none that I know of
<TheMuso> What package are we talking about re audio and pm?
<crimsun> TheMuso: pm-utils-powersave-policy
<TheMuso> crimsun: Right, pitti just told me.
<asac_> mvo: so at 4pm we have a meeting ... so if you cant make it soonish 5 would be good
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-02-03
<seb128> mvo, there?
<seb128> mvo, when would be a good time to sit and do the compiz changes?
<chrisccoulson> well, i think i might get an early night
<mvo> seb128: we can do them now I guess
<mvo> seb128: I just need to finish another task first
<seb128> mvo, ok, ping me when ready
<seb128> mvo, and tell me where you want to go
<seb128> mvo, ie if you have space in your room, we have some there in the desktop one
<seb128> chrisccoulson, 1am?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, not really early!
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it's quite early for me ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, have a good night
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yeah, for once I'm still working when you go to bed ;-)
<chrisccoulson> good night, and enjoy the rest of your day :)
<mvo> good night chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> 'night mvo
<seb128> mvo, hello?
<mvo> seb128: hi, sorry - in a meeting
<seb128> mvo, ok, tomorrow rather then now I guess?
<mvo> seb128: yes, sorry
<seb128> mvo, that's ok
<seb128> mvo, let's say tomorrow morning then?
<seb128> mvo, before something else book you again for meetings etc
<seb128> ;-)
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<seb128> something -> somebody
<tseliot> Keybuk: does "update-initramfs -u" update the latest kernel or does it update the current kernel?
<Keybuk> kernel that will be used on the next reboot
<tseliot> ok, so (usually) it should be the newest kernel
<tseliot> thanks
<seiflotfy> HEY GUYS
<seiflotfy> is there a way of installing 2 different ubuntu distros on the same pc?
<bryce2> seiflotfy, yes, but this is the wrong channel for that question
<seiflotfy> oops srry
<seiflotfy> where 2 go
<seiflotfy> ?
<bryce2> seiflotfy, to answer the question, just put in the other install cd and it will ofter to resize the partitions for the second install
<bryce2> seiflotfy, go to #ubuntu or http://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<bryce2> seiflotfy, it's pretty easy, and if you have trouble the people there can help you
<seiflotfy> i have a partition for it
<seiflotfy> its just i want ot make sure i can boot karmic and lucic
<seiflotfy> lucid
<seb128> james_w, do you still have bug #495326 on your todolist?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 495326 in lazr.restfulclient "AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'self_link'" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495326
<seb128> james_w, we want to get bughugger in lucid and that's sort of blocking it, do you plan to upload the change soon or is that ok I do it?
<onil> need help: my application windows blacks out frequently for a minute or so leaving other processes also stalled .During this process blinking LED stops blinking and continues to glow.No work can be done during that time till the black screen is gone .PLZ help me over this issue.I m a noob, migrated from windows to ubuntu.
<bcurtiswx> bug #462994 .  I think its right to reopen the telepathy-mission-control bug, but it will have to stay with ubuntu and I think it should be fixable (and im ok if you feel differently).. and since the empathy part has desktop-bugs subscribed.. should they be assigned to the mission control bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 462994 in telepathy-mission-control-5 "Account details unremovable." [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/462994
<jimisrvrox> having wireless problems would appreciate some help: http://i.imgur.com/qNW1r.png
<vish> jimisrvrox: you can ask for Help/support in #ubuntu , but seems your problem might be better served in #nm
<jimisrvrox> I wasnt even aware of the network manager chan thank you
<vish> np..
<jimisrvrox> glatzor: hey are you good with wireless?
<chrisccoulson> grrrr, somebody is supplying a version of glib2.0 somewhere in a PPA for jaunty, which is making nautilus crash
<chrisccoulson> users have started reporting nautilus crashes in jaunty since a few days ago
<vish> chrisccoulson: elementary nautilus?
<albasheers> how to convert pdf to word
<gnomefreak> i cant recall the command to use when wanting to change the login settings, if someone knows it please let me know what it is
 * Ng chuckles at his old X40. With an SSD the IO is so much faster that login is now CPU bound and the login sound seems to jump over itself and sounds like a weird remix
<Nafai> Morning
<chrisccoulson> hey Nafai
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<Nafai> Doing pretty good.
<Nafai> Really starting to click with C + Gtk.  :)  I've done C.  And I've done PyGtk.  But the intersection hasn't necessarily meant I would hit the ground running. :)
<Nafai> How are you?  Got all your new fun hardware yet?
<chrisccoulson> Nafai - yeah, i'm good thanks. apparently, my new hardware has arrived at the house today
<chrisccoulson> so i'll get to play with it when i finish work :)
<Nafai> yay
<Nafai> Where are you located?
<chrisccoulson> birmingham, UK
<chrisccoulson> you?
<Nafai> Pleasant Grove, Utah, USA
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_ - you there?
<chrisccoulson> Nafai - what stuff are you working on at the moment? You're doing app inidicator things aren't you?
<Nafai> Yeah
<Nafai> Right now I'm working on porting gnome-control-center (basically the typing monitor) to app-indicators
<chrisccoulson> Nafai - cool, that sounds quite interesting
<Nafai> Yeah, it is.
<chrisccoulson> i looked at porting the new tracker status icon to an application indicator, but the new system is not nearly flexible enough yet
<chrisccoulson> the primary function of the new status icon for tracker is to indicate indexing progress, and it does that with a tooltip, and some progressbars in the menu
<chrisccoulson> neither of which is supported by the app indicators yet ;)
<Nafai> Yeah
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, yes
<chrisccoulson> hey rodrigo_ - some jaunty users seem to be upgrading to the glib version you have in your PPA
<chrisccoulson> and then reporting nautilus crashes on launchpad
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, oh
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, do you have any backtrace?
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_ bug 516476, bug 515336 and bug 515437
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 516476 in nautilus "desktop icons disappear on accessing the trash folder" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516476
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 515336 in nautilus "nautilus crashes when TRASH, COMPUTER, or NETWORK clicked" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/515336
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 515437 in nautilus "after aplying update for libglib2.0 from version 2.20.1-0ubuntu2.1 to version 2.22.3-0ubuntu2-ppa2~jaunty and libsoup-gnome2.4-1 version 2.26.0-0ubuntu3 to 2.28.1-2ubuntu1-ppa1~jaunty I can not us... (dup-of: 515336)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/515437
<chrisccoulson> nobody has provided a backtrace yet, but i closed the reports before i figured out i can view where the packages come from on launchpad
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, the glib version in that PPA should be ABI compatible with the one in jaunty, so let me know when you get a backtrace, please
<Nafai> rodrigo_: You are the upstream maintainer of gnome-control-panel, correct?  I'm working on a patch for app-indicator support...I'll have a patch attached to a bug when I'm finished.
<rodrigo_> Nafai, I am one of the maintainers, yes
<rodrigo_> Nafai, are you attaching the patch to launchpad, or gnome's bugzilla?
<Nafai> I'll first attach it to launchpad, and after kenvandine approves it, I'll attach it to bugzilla
<rodrigo_> ok
<pitti> didrocks: bonjour
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti
<chrisccoulson> good morning ;)
<milanbv> chrisccoulson: hi! do you think you'll find the time to package the g-s-t and friends soon?
<milanbv> I think we really need more extensive testing before I release the last beta
<chrisccoulson> milanbv: yes, it's still on my TODO list. but i've been busy recently :)
<milanbv> yeah, I guess you have ;-)
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: hey, got a minute for a PM?
<chrisccoulson> hyperair: possibly
<didrocks> hey pitti
<didrocks> pitti: I was connected lately but I had my breakfast :)
<popey> is there any chance someone can look at bug 420999? asac ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420999 in network-manager "[karmic] Network manager add DNS servers only once for mobile broadband" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420999
<popey> this is happening on a stock Ubuntu install 9.10, with a 3G dongle. No DNS entries are in /etc/resolv.conf, making net connection unusable, adding a nameserver entry manually sorts it, but it's messy.
<popey> note: the bug says nm ppa, but the install I have here is from a shipit cd, no PPAs
<pitti> rickspencer3: do you need me up there? I'm with Kees, debugging pm-utils (one of my sprint TODOs)
<rickspencer3> pitti, heh
<rickspencer3> I'm in the conference call room
<rickspencer3> seb128, could you please take over whip cracking responsibilities?
<rickspencer3> ;)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, stop talking and get to work!
<kenvandine> hehe
<seb128> rickspencer3, yes? ;-)
<kenvandine> talking?
 * seb128 whip cracking noises
<rickspencer3> lol
 * Nafai is glad he is out of reach of the whip
<TheMuso> Ouch, that hurt. :p
<Nafai> Someone needs to tell tedg that the API docs for libindicator on his site are broken.  The internal links don't work. :)
<didrocks> rickspencer3: hum, I saw you have embedded quidgets tree in bughugger. Is that intentional? (and no rename to quickly-widget too)
<djsiegel> Amaranth: ping
<djsiegel> jcastro: hey
<djsiegel> jcastro: think you could blog about some paper cuts today?
<djsiegel> just mention 5 or 10 of them with links?
<jcastro> djsiegel: Sure
<vish> seb128: hi.. fix for Bug #487208  , just enables the theming support for the tooltips right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 487208 in gtk+2.0 "Make tooltips consistent with Ubuntu's look and feel" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487208
<seb128> vish, hi, what do you mean, what else do you want from gtk?
<vish> seb128: nah , om26er marked the papercut task as fixed , i wanted to change it ..
 * vish was just double checking
<seb128> vish, the theme has not been updated yet if that's what you are asking for there
<seb128> vish, but kwwii is on it
<vish> seb128: yeah , kwwii was mentioning , but the bug was prematurely closed...  , I was just making sure:D
<seb128> ok
<seb128> to be clear the gtk task is fixed
<seb128> please don't reopen this one
<seb128> you can open a theme one though
<vish> seb128: yup , i understood that :) , was about to open the theme task ;)
<vish> thanks
<seb128> np
<seb128> pochu, hi
<seb128> pochu, you should drop gir1.0-webkit-1.0 from the gir-introspection source
<seb128> pochu, it's built by webkit nowadays
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> how are you?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, good thanks. just playing around on my new hardware
<seb128> what did you get?
<seb128> your laptop is arrived?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, my laptop arrived today
<seb128> nice!
<seb128> which one did you take?
<seb128> ssd drive?
<chrisccoulson> i didn't get a ssd in the end (i've already spent quite a lot of money ;))
<chrisccoulson> i just tried putting lucid on it
<seb128> hum, "tried"
<chrisccoulson> yeah, karmic works fine, and everything is supported
<chrisccoulson> but lucid is completely unusable on it
<chrisccoulson> it freezes before i've even had a chance to log in
<seb128> urg
<seb128> what dell is that?
<chrisccoulson> and GDM doesn't show until i switch to a different VT and then switch back to the one that GDM is on
<chrisccoulson> it's a E5500
<seb128> did you try without splash?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'll try that in a second
<chrisccoulson> right, without splash, it seems to boot ok
<chrisccoulson> and it's gone for 30 seconds so far without freezing
<chrisccoulson> i've even got to a usable desktop now
<baptistemm_> hey
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - so, booting without splash seems to fix it ;)
<baptistemm_> chrisccoulson, I seen you're the latest who touched gnome-terminal, and I wanted to work to update to 2.29.6, how can i update the patch 99_autoconf
<chrisccoulson> baptistemm_ - you can just run "autoreconf"
<baptistemm_> okay
<chrisccoulson> i think that is all that is in that patch
<chrisccoulson> i only touched it recently to fix one of our patches
<pitti> o/
<seb128> chrisccoulson, good
<seb128> chrisccoulson, usually "autoconf" is enough for those
<seb128> baptistemm_, ^
<seb128> if there is no makefile change
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti
<baptistemm_> should it be updated for each new release? or rather, how can I know when I should update such patch?
<baptistemm_> seb128, okay
<seb128> when it doesn't apply update it
<seb128> which is usually on every new version
<chrisccoulson> bah, it froze again
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it seems that my freeze is Xorg crashing
<chrisccoulson> and it only happens when i hit the enter key
<chrisccoulson> weird
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> is that an intel card?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, it's intel
<chrisccoulson> i just installed sshd on it now, so I can make sure it's still alive when it happens next
<TheMuso> chrisccoulson: Where does this happen?
<chrisccoulson> TheMuso, on my dell latitude e5500. it appears to lock up after hitting the enter key a few times
<chrisccoulson> but /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old would suggest that Xorg is crashing
<geser> seb128: I'm having issues in using evince (lucid) in presentation mode on my dual-screen setup (http://www.bienia.de/tmp/evince-screenshot.png, the visible wallpaper is my smaller left monitor, the black part and the cutoff presentation the "main" monitor where evince is running in presentation mode). Is this a problem of evince or some library?
<seb128> I don't know
<seb128> I would say open a bug on evince
<geser> ok, thanks
<seb128> the multi screen configs are not that common and not well tested I guess
<woozy> chrisccoulson: it probably also crashes if you have "blank display" set for lid-close and you actually close the lid ;)
<chrisccoulson> woozy - i've not tried that yet
<woozy> at least that's what the e6400/6500 does on intel
<chrisccoulson> looks like i've got some serious debugging to do then
<woozy> I also had problems logging in here, I think plymouth and X were fighting with each other
<woozy> I got console messages and a cursor on top of it
<woozy> and then it crashed
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i just boot without splash now
<pochu> seb128: oh I didn't notice it
<pochu> seb128: will do, thanks
<pochu> seb128: how's it going?
<baptistemm_> seb128, hi! vte + gnome-terminal update sponsor request when you have time :)
<baptistemm_> time to sleep, bye, good night for those living in my timezone
<seb128> pochu, good thanks, what about you? we are in portland for a distro sprint this week
<pochu> seb128: busy with exams but fine otherwise :)
<seb128> pochu, oh, good luck with those ;-)
<pochu> thank you!
<crimsun> pitti: no sense in me pursuing the offlining of cpus: purportedly doing it consumes more power
<crimsun> and really, linux would know to do the right thing with idle states
<rickspencer3> oh didrocks ....
<didrocks> yes rickspencer3?
<rickspencer3> installing quickly-widgets doesn;t quite work
<didrocks> hum? let me try now that it's built
<rickspencer3> because the quickly/__init__.py file conflicts with the existing one
<pitti> crimsun: hm, interesting; thanks for the update
<didrocks> oh __init__.py in quickly/ directory, right
<didrocks> rickspencer3: one sec, fixing it
<bryce2> pitti, here is our old patch:  http://pastebin.com/f484fa089
<pitti> bryce2: ah, thanks
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-02-04
<djsiegel> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+milestone/lucid-round-9
<mdeslaur> tedg: I'd like to talk to you about screen locking at some point this week...
<MacSlow> jcastro, hey
<Nafai> boo weird bugs
<didrocks> pitti, seb128, james_w: when you have some spare time: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DidierRoche/CoreDevApplication
<mealstrom> hi, how to enable  the "GNOME_KeyboardApplet" from gconftool-2 in easy way? :)
<baptistemm> hello
<baptistemm> someone to sponsor 506149 ?
<baptistemm> bug 506149
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506149 in bluez "Update 'bluez' to 4.60" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506149
<huats_> morning
<baptistemm> hey huats_
<chrisccoulson> hey huats_ / baptistemm
<baptistemm> hey chrisccoulson
<baptistemm> I had the same issue than you with gdm / X this morning
<baptistemm> on gdm I typed my pass + Enter, and, all was locked up
<baptistemm> no vt switch
<chrisccoulson> baptistemm - yeah, i get the issue frequently at the moment
<chrisccoulson> and also when screen blanking
<chrisccoulson> if i close the lid, then it never recovers again
<chrisccoulson> but i can still ssh in to the laptop, and see Xorg has gone crazy
<mealstrom> how to do something like this "make user to select the language during first login" or where I can find skeleton for ~/.dmrc file ?
<baptistemm> chrisccoulson_, I don't know if you can sponsor upload, but I have an bluez update for a month (bug 506149)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506149 in bluez "Update 'bluez' to 4.60" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506149
<Nafai> Good morning all
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<seb128> hello chrisccoulson
<seb128> how are you?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm ok thanks. how are you?
<seb128> just waking up
<seb128> I'm good I think
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's quite early still isn't it?
<seb128> will need to check after coffee and breakfast ;-)
<seb128> 8am
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's quite early ;)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> did you manage to figure what is wrong with your xorg crashing?
<Nafai> I've been working since 7 AM :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i've no idea what is going on yet. the machine locks up every time the display blanks too
<chrisccoulson> ie, any time i close the lid
<Nafai> I had to downgrade my nvidia drivers to get mine from stopping locking up
<chrisccoulson> Nafai - this is with intel
<Nafai> *nods*
<seb128> you would think you can't go wrong with intel hardware
<seb128> but still bugs happen ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i get some scary messages in my kern.log about GPU locking up too
<chrisccoulson> which is probably related ;)
<seb128> yeah
<vish> kenvandine: hi.. gwibber ppa broke gwibber>  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/38709700/Traceback.txt how do i fix this ? even if i downgrade to the repo version i get this error
<chrisccoulson> i can SSH in to it, and kill Xorg, but i can't start another session, and none of the VT's work afterwards either
<Nafai> That reminds me, need to figure out why I can't ssh to this box after I installed openssh-server
<seb128> vish, the appindicators are to replace the notification area not all applets
<seb128> vish, ie not sure the clock applet is going there
<seb128> speaking of which
<chrisccoulson> Nafai - openssh-server is the first thing i install after doing a new install :)
<vish> seb128: hehe , I said _maybe_ :)
<seb128> Nafai, how are patches going? ;-)
<Nafai> seb128: Oh not bad.  I found a potential bug either in my code or in the app indicators because I can't get the icon to change when I change status
<Nafai> But in general, pretty good progress, getting in the swing of the changes that do need to be made
<seb128> I think there is a bug open about that
<Nafai> I talked with tedg last night and he wasn't sure what was going on
<seb128> Nafai, hum
<Nafai> I'll check the bugs to be sure
<seb128> Nafai, bug 498726
<Nafai> Thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 498726 in indicator-application "doesn't support set_icon() more than once" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/498726
<Nafai> That's a different error but I would soon run into it :)
<seb128> ok
<Nafai> I meant that as I change from APP_INDICATOR_STATUS_ACTIVE to APP_INDICATOR_STATUS_ATTENTION, the icon doesn't update
<seb128> in any case if you want me to look at your change ping me later
<seb128> I'm about to go for breakfast
<seb128> but I can have a look today
<seb128> oh ok
<Nafai> Thanks, I appreciate it, any reviews would help, regardless
<seb128> breakfast time, bbl
 * Nafai wonders how he is going to test brasero without his DVD burner in his computer :)
<Nafai> I want to find/write a google mail checker that 1) uses app indicators 2) can check google domain accounts
<jcastro> gnome-gmail-notifier?
<jcastro> it needs to be ported to app indicators. :)
<Nafai> That was uninstallable this morning, IIRC
<Nafai> I wanted to try it out
<Nafai> Yeah, libsoup2.2-8 is unavailable
<Nafai> Question for anyone that might have an idea...I've swapped out the burner from my laptop for a 2nd hard drive.  So I don't have a burner available.  Any way to "fake" one so I can test brasero? :)
<chrisccoulson_> wb seb128
<seb128> re
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, I think I get your intel crash issue
<seb128> doesn't happen with linux -11 though
<chrisccoulson_> seb128 - yeah, a few people i've spoken to get the same issue on intel
<chrisccoulson_> seb128 - i get this in my Xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/369019/
<seb128> did you try to downgrade linux to the previous version?
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, I get the same stacktrace
<seb128> works fine on this boot with the previous linux entry picked in grub
<chrisccoulson_> seb128 - is the old linux still hosted anywhere? this is a fresh install, so i only have the new version
<pitti> o/
<Sarvatt> does sudo update-initramfs -u -k 'all' break the old kernel too? :D
<seb128> hey pitti
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, launchpad
<chrisccoulson_> hey pitti
<seb128> Sarvatt, I don't want to know
<seb128> Sarvatt, ie I need a working kernel I can boot
<seb128> Sarvatt, you think it's due to plymouth changes?
<Sarvatt> very much so, no plymouth in the initrd anymore at all and it only removed it from the newest kernel on update, without it in the initrd it's really racy here and i imagine alot more so for you guys with the ssd's
<seb128> Sarvatt, the issue is on my laptop with hdd
<seb128> Sarvatt, it's crashing on the desktop, not on boot
<Sarvatt> oh nasty, sorry for the noise then
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/bootcharts/daniel-lucid-20100204-1.png
<pitti> ccheney: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/bootcharts/daniel-lucid-20100201-deferredgdm.png
<seb128> wb chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<chrisccoulson> i'm back on the laptop now
<pitti> chrisccoulson: still no luck?
<pitti> with the cracktop
<chrisccoulson_> hey pitti
<seb128> I'm pretty sure it's the same issue I've there
<chrisccoulson_> nope, i'm back on the desktop again now
<seb128> dunno if it's plymouth or kernel though
<chrisccoulson_> it just crashed again ;)
<seb128> try linux -11
<chrisccoulson_> seb128 - i tried purging plymouth, and it still crashes
<chrisccoulson_> i'll try -11 in a second
<chrisccoulson_> seb128 - -11 froze as well
<ccheney> pitti: yea for my system it seems radio off or pre-configured ap connection takes ~ 0.6s less time than having NM figure it out, not sure if you would see the same on the UNE images
<chrisccoulson_> did you try with or without splash?
<seb128> with
<seb128> but as Sarvatt said before it might be an initrd change
<seb128> initramfs rather
<seb128> I didn't the old kernel ones changed
<seb128> +get
<chrisccoulson_> ah yes
<ccheney> only takes 17.73s for my laptop with a hdd :)
<Sarvatt> in /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/plymouth you can change OPTION=FRAMEBUFFER to OPTION=FRAMEBUFFER=Y and sudo update-initramfs -u to just update the -12 kernel and put plymouth back in
<Sarvatt> had to do that on all my machines because I dont see the point in having plymouth if it only shows a splash for <1 second :D
<ccheney> hmm shouldn't disk throughput be pretty much maxed out during ureadahead?
<ccheney> or does it not cache what it is reading ahead somewhere linearly?
<Sarvatt> also I had to make this change to get plymouth to work right with our new linux-backports-modules-nouveau http://sarvatt.com/downloads/patches/plymouth-lbm-nouveau.patch
<Sarvatt> plymouth is all-around wacky right now for me though, the first boot after doing an update-initramfs always hangs on the splash screen, and i can't shutdown or reboot because its hanging on the splash as well
<ccheney> ArneGoetje: http://dict-common.alioth.debian.org/
<greg-g> yo kenvandine, heard (from jcastro) taht there is going to be some gwifft (gwibber gift) coming today?
<greg-g> kenvandine: but more specifically, I'm wondering if you are also experiencing this: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/gwibber/+bug/517211
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 517211 in gwibber "no private messages for Identi.ca" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> hey greg-g
<kenvandine> greg-g, interesting, i have the icon for PM under twitter, but not identica
<kenvandine> interesting
<kenvandine> greg-g, i'll talk to ryan
<ccheney> pitti: isn't ureadahead supposed to have a pack file under /var/lib/ureadahead ?
<pitti> ccheney: it gets removed if you install/upgrade a file with an init script
<pitti> then it gets reprofiled on next boot
<ccheney> ok, hmm
<greg-g> kenvandine: awesome, thanks buddy. Thanks for your awesome work this week (and all others)!
<kenvandine> greg-g, np :)
<kenvandine> greg-g, please keep testing and file bugs!
<greg-g> of course
<greg-g> oh, kenvandine, I added you to the description on lp.net/gwibber: https://edge.launchpad.net/gwibber
<chrisccoulson__> seb128 - did you spend any time investigating your freeze issue (sorry, i went away for a bit)
<seb128> chrisccoulson__, no, it's working with -11 for me
<seb128> if it's not for you I'm ready to bet it's a initramfs issue
<seb128> I don't want to update my -11 one to try though
<seb128> I've work to get done at the sprint and no other box
<chrisccoulson__> seb128 - yeah, that makes sense
<kenvandine> greg-g, thx :)
<Nafai> I just read on #pygtk on GIMPnet that PyGTK doesn't currently have a maintainer
<Nafai> That sounds like a potential problem for Ubuntu :(
<seb128> why?
<seb128> it has been this way for years
<Nafai> didn't realize that
 * Keybuk wonders what percentage of his iPod is Glee soundtrack
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i just rebooted my laptop, and noticed when my X session went away that absolutely everything I type on the keyboard is also being redirected to the VT that X is running on
<chrisccoulson> i wonder if thats contributing to my freeze when hitting enter
<seb128> chrisccoulson: that's a plymouth bug
<seb128> they have been looking at it yesterday
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. so that might be partly my issue then
<woozy> is that also the reason why X sometimes starts on vt1 instead of vt7?
<bryce2> woozy, no, that happens because if gdm can't use vt7 for some reason, it picks the next available vt
<bryce2> which is vt1 sometimes (maybe vt8 other times?)
<chrisccoulson> right, so i don't seem to get the keyboard issue now i've removed plymouth
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, still locks up when shutting the lid, so that must be a separate issue
<woozy> bryce2: ah. well, the getty beneath X on vt1 also got all my keypresses I was doing in X. but that's probably due to the plymouth bug then, isn't it?
<bryce2> yeah AIUI
<woozy> chrisccoulson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/505271
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 505271 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[gm45] "*ERROR* Execbuf while wedged" when closing laptop lid with compiz running" [Undecided,New]
<chrisccoulson> woozy - thanks. that's probably my issue there then
<diverse_izzue> is it planned to keep evolution at 2.28 for lucid, or is the 2.29 version simply not packaged yet?
<chrisccoulson> diverse_izzue - i believe the plan is to stick with 2.28 this cycle
<diverse_izzue> aha, does the bonobo-free 2.30 seem too risky?
<chrisccoulson> diverse_izzue - yes, for the LTS release
<diverse_izzue> have people evaluated it? as i remember the guy porting it away from bonobo also claimed that an entire class of bugs would magically disappear due to dumping old dependencies
<seb128> diverse_izzue, no
<seb128> diverse_izzue, it's almost a rewrite
<seb128> there is no way it will be stable for a lts
<seb128> and we don't have ressources to work on those
<seb128> lunch
<seb128> bbl
<Amaranth> eep, someone filed an upstream bug for djsiegel1's request to change the metacity/compiz show desktop keybinding to Super-d
<fta> kenvandine, the Indicator Applet seems to be randomly broken for rhythmbox. At work, i can show rb but not hide it, at home, i'm sometimes unable to pause rb
<Nafai> I can't show/hide rb from here either
<robert-ancell-t> I have non-starting X :(
<pitti> hey robert-ancell-t
<chrisccoulson> hey robert-ancell-t
<pitti> robert-ancell-t: try purging plymouth?
<robert-ancell-t> what is the grub escape key now? Not escape or ctrl...
<chrisccoulson> shift
<pitti> robert-ancell-t: hold shift during boot
<chrisccoulson> i had to ask the same question a few days ago ;)
<robert-ancell-t> :)
<Nafai> I was trying to figure that out yesterday too
<Nafai> I got it by accident one of the times I booted, but I wasn't sure which key I hit did it
<robert-ancell-t> how does plymouth get loaded before  init?
<pitti> robert-ancell-t: not before init, but immediately after initramfs
<robert-ancell-t> so it gets loaded in parallel?
<pitti> yes
<robert-ancell-t> so where do you configure what processes the kernel starts?
<pitti> robert-ancell-t: /etc/init/plymouth*.conf
 * robert-ancell-t finds everytime he looks at the boot process the kernel and others have learned new tricks
<robert-ancell-t> pitti, no, but if I set init=/bin/bash plymouth still gets loaded
<pitti> uh
<pitti> robert-ancell-t: are you up to date wrt. packages?
<pitti> robert-ancell-t: plymouth was moved out of the initramfs two days ago
<robert-ancell-t> well, maybe not plymouth but there is a ubuntu logo on boot
<pitti> that's plymouth
<robert-ancell-t> I upgraded last night
<pitti> robert-ancell-t: hm, so perhaps I'm wrong, and it's already started in initramfs then
<TheMuso> If believe plymouth only goes into the initramfs if you are using cryptsetup or some such.
<TheMuso> s/if/I/
<pitti> that'd make sense
<robert-ancell-t> also, why does mount now have a lot of "none on ..." entries?
<robert-ancell-t> I remember in the good old days... :)
<robert-ancell-t> It's very confusing because mount says / is mounted rw but it's ro...
<TheMuso> robert-ancell-t: tmpfs mounts for various stuff, according to my mount output.
<robert-ancell-t> TheMuso, yeah, that's what I expected
<robert-ancell-t> robert_ancell, who are you! Imposter!
<robert_ancell> mhuhahaha!
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> so, which one is the real robert?
<hggdh> none?
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> it's a mystery ;)
<hggdh> :-)
<pitti> robert_ancell: all worky-worky now?
<robert_ancell> pitti, yup.  plymouth got taken out and shot
<chrisccoulson> that seemed to solve some of my issues too
<djsiegel1> Amaranth: hmm
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, you'll never really know.  There'll always be some doubt. Is that the real robert or the evil twin?
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell - you have an evil twin? ;)
<Amaranth> or possibly a good twin
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, you haven't met your's yet?  Everyone has an evil twin.  Yours is probably watching you now and scheming :)
<chrisccoulson> now i'm confused
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> wow, downloading the kernel git tree takes a long time
<TheMuso> chrisccoulson: Yeah no kidding. :)
<Nafai> chrisccoulson: Just think how slow it would be with another VCS :)
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, yeah, I wish there was an easy way for git to lazy load all the branches you don't need
<robert_ancell> in saying that, there probably is but it takes 15 obscure git commands to pull off :)
<Amaranth> you can do a shallow clone, no?
<Amaranth> although you cannot push said clone, you have to use git-format-patch and email to send back changes
<robert_ancell> Amaranth, that sounds like what I want but yeah, it would be good if it would pull the required changes when you need to push back
 * ccheney thinks he caught ubuflu again :(
<ccheney> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Nzk1MQ
<rickspencer3> omg, why didn't anyone tell me that we had a secret driver!
<ccheney> it wouldn't be a secret if you knew! ;-)
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-02-05
<didrocks> james_w: I've used upstream branch bzr workflow in 3 different packages. It worked like a charm. You rock!
<james_w> nice
<james_w> thanks for testing
<didrocks> thanks for coding :)
<kenvandine> pitti, lp:~canonical-dx-team/ido/ubuntu
<kklimonda> heh, libido.h
<pitti> goes fine with libsexy and libsexy
<pitti> liboobs, I mean
<kklimonda> indeed :)
<didrocks> james_w: I have a new issue for you: when the upstream branch as some files that the orig.tar.gz doesn't have, it doesn't merge into the packaging branch and we can then encounter some errors
<jcastro> didrocks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, can I get you to sponsor an upload please?
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey
<seb128> robert_ancell, what do you need to get uploaded?
<robert_ancell> seb128, launchpad-integration.  I *finally* got it to work with the "GAC"
<seb128> robert_ancell, I can do that
<robert_ancell> seb128, yay!  Why are you still up?
<seb128> robert_ancell, because I'm sprinting in the u.s?
<robert_ancell> it's 9pm there right?
<seb128> yes
<robert_ancell> don't stretch a muscle :)
<seb128> short story, we got pizza and are doing a hacking evening
<robert_ancell> anything fun?
<seb128> officially it's a gtg hackfest
<robert_ancell> right
<seb128> I've been joining because the indicators weekly updates turned to be a mess
<seb128> and we sort of broke lucid
<robert_ancell> :/
<seb128> so we're fixing ;-)
<seb128> how is it going for you?
<robert_ancell> good.  I was very confused reading the Debian policy on CLI libraries... Nothing would work until I removed the includes from the debian/control (as I believe is the correct way to do things with Debhelper 7)
<robert_ancell> aside from that, trying to do some last minute patches before friday evening :)
<bryce2> seb128, well I'm doing gtg hacking :-)
<seb128> ;-)
<bryce2> seb128, but yeah I thought we'd be chatting about gtg more.  oh well
<robert_ancell> why, I notice gtg doesn't have any launchpad integration...
<bryce2> robert_ancell, yeah I started working on it in a branch
<seb128> robert_ancell, shame you are not there
<seb128> you could have join to do that
<bryce2> robert_ancell, however they're planning to rearchitect the backends system, so I want to wait on that first
<robert_ancell> bryce, I was just going to offer to do that :)
<bryce2> ah
<robert_ancell> bryce, rearchitect what?
<bryce2> robert_ancell, they want to have an ability to have multiple data stores (which they call 'backends')
<robert_ancell> bryce, that should be orthogonal to the launchpad integration - I'm meaning the help->report a problem menu. I'm guessing you mean a lot deeper integration
<bryce2> so for instance you could have one couchdb instance for work tasks, and another for personal tasks
<robert_ancell> I have a GTG task on "reporting bugs" I need to close
<bryce2> ohhh
<bryce2> yeah, I'm thinking more along the lines of being able to sync with bugs you're assigned
<robert_ancell> that would be very handy
<robert_ancell> gtg overlaps with tomboy quite a bit doesn't it..
<bryce2> there's a tomboy plugin for gtg in fact (haven't tried it tho)
<seb128> robert_ancell, debian/liblaunchpad-integration1-cil.installcligac?
<robert_ancell> seb128, do you know if anyone has tried to push launchpad integration patches upstream?
<robert_ancell> seb128, yes
<seb128> what is that?
<seb128> .installcligac?
<bryce2> robert_ancell, I've not seen a branch for adding that
<robert_ancell> you need it so the the libraries are automatically added into the "GAC"
<robert_ancell> "global assembly cache"
<bryce2> robert_ancell, they seem to be pretty open to considering branches and they use bzr merge proposals
<bryce2> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/gtg/
<robert_ancell> bryce, yeah, the thing is liblaunchpadintegration is very ubuntu focussed (which is why it- but it would be useful if gtg could use it for the bug links and it could detect you are on ubuntu and
<robert_ancell> is why it's never gone upstream before)
<robert_ancell> hmm, that got cut up
<bryce2> robert_ancell, well they use launchpad for tracking their own bugs, so I think they'd be interested in it
<seb128> robert_ancell, lpi uploaded
<robert_ancell> bryce, yeah, the thing is liblaunchpadintegration is very ubuntu focussed (which is why why it's never gone upstream before) if gtg could use it for the bug links but disable the other functionality unless you are on ubuntu it would be helpful to the,
<robert_ancell> m
<robert_ancell> seb128, thanks
<seb128> robert_ancell, lpi upstream not really, lool tried to start a discussion about that I think
<seb128> having apis to let distributors add custom translations etc entries
<jcastro> http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/wUspnAdBSm
<jcastro> didrocks: ^^
<robert_ancell> seb128, in fact, a libproject would be handy and we could have a system setting for overridding it for us
<robert_ancell> so libproject would add a report bug link which would go to the project homepage by default, or their bugzilla, or the distro if we choose to add it
<robert_ancell> it would save a lot of overhead for us in packaging
<robert_ancell> hmmmm
<bryce2> robert_ancell, inkscape would probably be amenable to it too
<bryce2> (if it's not in inkscape already, I do know we have hooks for reporting bugs to launchpad)
<robert_ancell> bryce, oh, I didn't know they used LP
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Do you still need that upload sponsored?
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, seb128 did it, thanks!
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: np
<robert_ancell> pitti, Some of the new applications I have been adding "report a problem" menu items for report "This is not a genuine Ubuntu packge" - is there a whitelist of packages this should work for?
<Nafai> Good morning everyone
<chrisccoulson> hey Nafai
<chrisccoulson> oops
<Nafai> How are you this morning (I suppose afternoon where you are?) chrisccoulson?
<chrisccoulson> Nafai - yeah, it's afternoon here
<chrisccoulson> i'm not too bad thanks. i'm glad the working week is over though
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<Nafai> doing pretty good
<Nafai> hoping to wrap up at least one of the programs I'm working on today
<Nafai> all in all it's been a great first week though
<vish> argh! session not active bug back again :/
<vish> chrisccoulson: its back ;)   > Bug #517632
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 517632 in gnome-power-manager "Screen blanked while typing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517632
<chrisccoulson> vish, did it ever go away?
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<seb128> hello chrisccoulson
<seb128> how are you?
<vish> chrisccoulson: yeah , it went away for me since the gpm update in karmic , its blanked again today the first time since karmic
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i'm ok thanks. i'm glad the working week is finished though
<vish> it*
<chrisccoulson> vish - i'm not sure what is going on yet then. i've not experienced that issue
<vish> ;)
<Nafai> wee, that was fun
<Nafai> for some reason my laptop just shut down
<Nafai> and then when I restarted I had the plymouth bug so I had to boot into recovery mode and remove it
<TheMuso> c
<chrisccoulson> bah, no milanbv around today
<seb128> re
<seb128> sorry got disconnected before
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<seb128> chrisccoulson: did you manage to get your laptop working?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'm running without plymouth now, so that solves the random freeze
<chrisccoulson> but i still can't blank the display without it freezing
<chrisccoulson> but that's a kernel bug
<seb128> ok
<seb128> how did you turn plymouth off?
<chrisccoulson> i just have to be careful not to shut the lid
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i just completely uninstalled plymouth for now ;)
<baptistemm> hello
<ronoc> TheMuso, just got my hands on a usb headset so will test for the next half hour and then come find you if suits
<ronoc> Conor here btw
<TheMuso> ronoc: Sure thing.
<chrisccoulson> this gnome-system-tools update is giving me a real headache
<pitti> Riddell: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/canonical-desktop-team-lucid-alpha-3.html#jr
<pitti> Riddell: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/canonical-desktop-team.html
<baptistemm> if someone is interested to sponsor my updates: bluez, libvte and gnome-terminal
<seb128_> did you subscribe the sponsor team?
<seb128_> there is a distro sprint this week and people are probably busy using the sprint time for things which benefit from being there
<seb128_> sponsoring can wait next week
<chrisccoulson> i would sponsor gnome-terminal, but i can only do that if somebody does vte first ;)
<baptistemm> seb128_, okay
<pitti> kenvandine: lp:ubuntu/ido works now; can you remove your original branch, to avoid confusion?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I'll look at the g-p-m update, ok with you?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - no worries. i was going to do that at some point, but feel free if you have time
<chrisccoulson> i'm currently battling with gnome-system-tools
<pitti> doing then, thanks
<chrisccoulson> which i'm failing miserably with :(
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i'm trying to update gnome-system-tools / liboobs / system-tools-backends
<chrisccoulson> s-t-b needs libauthen-pam-perl though, which is in universe :(
<pitti> sounds harmless enough
<chrisccoulson> pitti - ok, that's good then. i'll work on a MIR for that
<itorrey> djsiegel1: I'm working on the renkoo port and have a version using some of the new webkit css stuff and I was wondering if that's ok or if I should stick to image based version like I had before?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks for doing gpm :)
<seb128_> chrisccoulson, do you still have the overshoot notify-osd g-s-d bug on your todolist?
<seb128_> ie it doesn't trigger the effect when being over a limit
<chrisccoulson> seb128_ - yeah, that's next on my todo list
<seb128_> ok thanks
<chrisccoulson> i was hoping to have it done today, buy g-s-t took up my entire afternoon
<rickspencer3> being in #ubuntu-desktop during a sprint is pretty pointless I guess :/
<Nafai> It has been pretty quiet this week :/
<pitti> rickspencer3: oh, in the train already?
<rickspencer3> hiya Nafai I hear you got some nice ayatana patches done
<rickspencer3> pitti, yeah, rolling along
<Nafai> rickspencer3, Yeah, working on it
<chrisccoulson> hey rickspencer3, did you have a good week?
<didrocks> pitti: wifi in the sauna is great, isn't? :)
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, yeah I think so
<rickspencer3> didrocks, do you actually believe I am on a train?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: heh, just out of the door, right? ;)
<rickspencer3> pitti, didrocks, seb128_, etc... maybe a blog posting on all the cool things we got done this week?
<rickspencer3> thoughts?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, too
<rickspencer3> 1. SFTS end to end
<didrocks> should be cool :)
<rickspencer3> 2. new gwibber microbloging control
<rickspencer3> 3. how much time did we shave from boot speed
<Nafai> What's SFTS?
<rickspencer3> Social From the Start
<rickspencer3> Nafai it's one of our key blueprints for Lucid
<rickspencer3> Gwibber integrated into the desktop
<rickspencer3> what else?
 * rickspencer3 rubs chin thoughtfully
<chrisccoulson> it seems like you've had an exciting week :)
<djsiegel1> itorrey: I don't know
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, kinda
<djsiegel1> itorrey: you'll just have to test
<djsiegel1> itorrey: if it works, go for it! :)
<rickspencer3> but mostly at night in the hotel bar I suppose
<rickspencer3> pitti how much time did you and seb128_ shave from startup time?
 * pitti looks
<pitti> rickspencer3: this week, or since karmic?
<rickspencer3> 4. new compiz effects
<rickspencer3> pitti this week
<seb128_> rickspencer3, not easy to say, we should do an end of week chart
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/bootcharts/daniel-lucid-20100129-1.png
<pitti> vs.
<rickspencer3> seb128_, about? .5 seconds maybe?
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/bootcharts/daniel-lucid-20100205-1.png
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, i'll blog today about SFTS
<kenvandine> with the video :)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, don't worry, I won't steal your thunder ;)
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, not worried... just hate putting stuff off :)
<rickspencer3> I'll just add "good progress on SFTS" to the list :)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, anything else goo?
<rickspencer3> good, even?
<kenvandine> i think that is it
<rickspencer3> Like, tons of new indicator stuff got uploaded, right?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> but not much you can see
<kenvandine> indicator-me
<kenvandine> which is sfts
<kenvandine> next week we will get indicator-sound
<kenvandine> which uses the new slider widget
<rickspencer3> pitti you and seb128_ shaved 4+ seconds this week?
<pitti> rickspencer3: no, the charts are quite misleading
<pitti> rickspencer3: plymouth worked aroudn the kernel bug, but now the desktop startup is slowed down by the I/O overhead of that kernel bug, and so on
<seb128_> rickspencer3, no, the new one doesn't have this 5 seconds usb linux delay
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, oh... the new libindicate package includes timestamps which should really make windows get focus
<rickspencer3> so, like .5 seconds or so?
<kenvandine> i think that is awesome :)
<kenvandine> finally
<pitti> rickspencer3: we got .6 s from modem-manager, and some .3 s from the indicators
<rickspencer3> .6 + .3 = .9
<rickspencer3> except in integer math, I suppose
<pitti> indicators was ted's change, though
<pitti> rickspencer3: seb128 worked hard on nm-applet, this should land today
<rickspencer3> chouette!
<didrocks> rickspencer3: quickly-widgets and buhugger in universe too, don't forget that :)
<seb128_> let's see around 1 second
<seb128_> see -> say
<rickspencer3> pitti bryceh so xorg seg fault handler working?
<rickspencer3> that's a good one
<pitti> rickspencer3: yep
<rickspencer3> bryceh, we're going with nouveu for lucid, right?
<rickspencer3> pitti no mdz freeze handler though?
<pitti> rickspencer3: if you count from desktop start to the end of mutter, it's a little less than a second indeed
<pitti> rickspencer3: right, we didn't get to that; we don't know how to reproduce
<pitti> bryceh: ^
<rickspencer3> *sigh*
<rickspencer3> pitti sorry, but I don't have the new link for the burn down chart handy, can you paste it to me?
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/canonical-desktop-team-lucid-alpha-3.html
<pitti> rickspencer3: that one?
<rickspencer3> yes
<rickspencer3> I still had the macaroni one in my history :/
<rickspencer3> just barely over the trend line :/
<rickspencer3> ccheney, what's the status of the libsoup glib back port?
<pitti> rickspencer3: we actually moved closer to the trend line this week, good progress
<rickspencer3> pitti yup
<rickspencer3> seb128_, I see there are two more work items for compiz settings, writing the restore scripts, I assume you haven't gotten to those yet?
<seb128_> rickspencer3, not really but we have a sort of disagreement there
<seb128_> rickspencer3, it's easy to do but some of us think that changing user config on upgrade is against the golden rule
<rickspencer3> seb128_, I thought we had decided this at the design sprint before UDS
<seb128_> ok, will do then
<seb128_> pitti seemed to disagree this week
<seb128_> so I put it on hold
<rickspencer3> that we would create the backup because we couldn't respect tweaked settings
<seb128_> and I forgot to raise it for discussion again
<seb128_> right
<rickspencer3> seb128_, sure, no problem
<rickspencer3> pitti you strongly disagree with this approach?
<rickspencer3> perhaps a release note for a3 will be in order
<rickspencer3> (Lucid will replace your compiz settings)
<seb128_> rickspencer3, he's in discussion with xorg guys right now
<rickspencer3> seb128_, sure, no rush
<rickspencer3> can wait until next week
<seb128_> in any case to reply to your question, no that didn't get done
<seb128_> in any case to reply to your question, no that didn't get done this week
<seb128_> ups
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> thanks seb128_
<seb128_> we managed to destroy a mini too
<seb128_> if you want to mention that ;-)
<rickspencer3> lol
<chrisccoulson> seb128_, what did you do to it?
<rickspencer3> seb128_, wasn't it more that you drove it to suicide?
<seb128_> chrisccoulson, I tried to turn it on
<chrisccoulson> seb128_ - i thought you were going to say you spilt beer on it in the bar or something ;)
<seb128_> rickspencer3, yeah, that what french do
<seb128_> rickspencer3, he though it was not payed enough to boot in 10 seconds and went on strike
<seb128_> ;-)
<rickspencer3> :)
<seb128_> chrisccoulson, no, would I've been a better reason though!
<seb128_> it frozen during a dist-upgrade
<seb128_> and now it beeps at the bios post when turned on...
<seb128_> the error code is a timer reset according to google
<seb128_> but it doesn't turn on screen or boot
<seb128_> I'm going to send it back next week I guess
<chrisccoulson> that doesn't sound very good then ;)
<seb128_> I will call dell support first
<seb128_> indeed
<seb128_> luckily I had my laptop too with me
<itorrey_test> djsiegel1: Ok, I reverted to images since it's more well tested. I am doing some testing now and I'll upload my code soon
<itorrey_test> Ripped out the old fader code and am using webkit's transitions so it's much smoother and should be faster
<chrisccoulson> seb128_ - i'll work on this g-s-d notification overshoot stuff over the weekend now. i can't do much more tonight, as we've got family sleeping over in our spare room with my desktop, which has still got all my work on
<chrisccoulson> i'll have to copy everything on to the laptop tomorrow
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-02-06
<seb128_> chrisccoulson, sure no hurry
<seb128_> it's weekend
<seb128_> and other people are travelling this weekend
<chrisccoulson> heh, i can't believe how early some people go to bed
<chrisccoulson> i should just go and wake them up really
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128_> hehe
<rickspencer3> didrocks, hey, bzr seems confused about your quidgets merge
<rickspencer3> it doesn't seem to think there is anything new to pull or merge, any idea what I am doing wrong?
<jcastro> itorrey_test: I'm looking forward to seeing what you've come up with!
<djsiegel1> ok awesome itorrey
<itorrey> djsiegel1: jcastro :  Ok I've attached the theme to the ticket
<itorrey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/392488
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 392488 in hundredpapercuts "Empathy could use an Ubuntu-specific Adium theme" [Low,Triaged]
<didrocks> rickspencer3: sorry got distracted by a nasty njpatel :p
<itorrey> And am of course at the ready to make any and all fixes
<djsiegel1> kenvandine: ^ can you land that?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: oopsss, not right project, fixing it now
<kenvandine> djsiegel1, yup
<kenvandine> djsiegel1, but i need to fix empathy first
<kenvandine> djsiegel1, might be monday
<didrocks> rickspencer3: yeah, it was one line click away, take last one now (https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~didrocks/bughugger/package/+merge/18732)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, k
 * njpatel creates plan to kidnap didrocks to fix his builds
 * didrocks creates plan to fix upstream :)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, njpatel is your #1 customer
<rickspencer3> UNE ftw!
<njpatel> didrocks, your going to wish rickspencer3 didn't say that <muhahaha>
<rickspencer3> didrocks, if it comes down to saving the world from annihilation and fixing njpatel's builds,m would be a touch call
<didrocks> heh
<rickspencer3> fix the builds first, then save the world I suppose
<rickspencer3> ;)
<pitti> rickspencer3: We don't even have a tool in teh standard install to modify those settings
<didrocks> rickspencer3: right, let's create some small steps :)
<pitti> rickspencer3: (sorry, got caught in a discussion)
<rickspencer3> pitti ah, so it's just changing defaults
<njpatel> lol
<rickspencer3> but the golden rule is that if you have defaults, we give you new defaults
<rickspencer3> so this only impacts folks who have downloaded that crazy compiz tweaker thingy
<pitti> rickspencer3: if an user explicitly changed the settings, then it would be quite rude to clobber them
<rickspencer3> pitti right
<rickspencer3> if you no long have defaults, we don't change to new defaults
<pitti> rickspencer3: not even mentioning the technical difficulties of changing /home settings during dist-upgrade, or breaking shared /home partitions, etc.
<pitti> or even networked /home
<rickspencer3> pitti all this happens by tweaking compiz settings?
<pitti> right, it's just new gconf keys, by and large
<rickspencer3> pitti but all these technical difficulties you mention?
<rickspencer3> that sounds rather dire considering the change
<rickspencer3> meh, let's discuss at next team meeting maybe
<rickspencer3> or on desktop list
<jcastro> itorrey: that looks great!
<jcastro> djsiegel1: should I ping segphault about using that look for gwibber?
<ronoc> TheMuso will be able to test in a few minutes...
<TheMuso> ronoc: Ok thanks.
<djsiegel1> jcastro: sure
<djsiegel1> jcastro: that would be awesome
<jcastro> on it
<seb128_> mvo, hey
<seb128_> mvo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneHundredPaperCuts/Spec/495641
<seb128_> mvo, we forgot to do the "Scale Window Title Filter Enabled" bit...
<seb128_> do you know where that option is?
<TheMuso> ronoc: And one other thing. Does the ideapad have an external microphone jack as well?
<ronoc> TheMuso so 0x1c details: jack-type: line-out
<ronoc> TheMuso, it exposes on the ui only three check boxes -> hp, out and in which have no effect on the output
<TheMuso> ronoc: Ok, looking at other code, I am pretty sure I also know what 0x1c is for as well. I dare say the same work is needed for the microphone jack as well, i.e autosensing. That will have to be tested as well however.
<TheMuso> i.e tested to see whether a patch is needed to fix that.
<TheMuso> ronoc: thanks.
<ronoc> TheMuso: Nid 0x1a  as a jack-type: mic
<TheMuso> ronoc: Yeah I thouhgt so. Is there more than one mic nid?
<ronoc> one sec
<TheMuso> From the code output, it appeasr there is. It seems I don't need HDA analyser for everything, if I have the codec output, which I do.
<TheMuso> I am learning more about this all the time as well.
<ronoc> TheMuso: It also looks like 0x1b is a mic
<TheMuso> ronoc: Ok, to be safe, I'll code the mic patch switching as well.
<TheMuso> I can always get that tested on the launchpad bug.
<ronoc> TheMuso 1a says its internal and 1b says its external
<TheMuso> ronoc: Right, thats all I need. Thanks again.
<ronoc> TheMuso cool good stuff
<ccheney> bryceh: stat -C %u examples.desktop
<djsiegel1> itorrey itorrey_test: http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/2198/screenshot1vp.png
<itorrey> djsiegel1: Sweet!
<TheMuso> ronoc: Thanks for your help once again. I have made a good start on the patch, but won't have time to finish it today. I'll get it finished ASAP and post to the bug once I have packages for people to test.
<RAOF> didrocks: I think your last liblauncher upload was broken; you seem to have renamed liblauncher-0.3-dev -> liblauncher-dev, but not renamed the .install file, so the dev package is empty.  The package branch doesn't seem to have updated yet, though, so I'm not sure.
<crimsun> you can always pull the source from LP
<RAOF> Yah.
<milanbv> chrisccoulson: great work with the packages!
<chrisccoulson> hey there milanbv - no worries :)
<milanbv> but please note that you we don't actually need libauthen-pam-perl
<milanbv> that's a stupid line that should never have been committed
<chrisccoulson> really?
<chrisccoulson> so i can patch it out and it will still work?
<milanbv> yeah
<milanbv> what happened is that I had tried this method before going back to chpasswd
<chrisccoulson> awesome, i'll do that now!
<milanbv> OK, cool
<milanbv> anyway I'll make a new release before Monday, for GNOME 2.29.90
<chrisccoulson> milanbv, uploaded now!
<milanbv> great!
<milanbv> don't bother with the bugs, I have a list off-hand, I'm going to close them
<chrisccoulson> milanbv - no worries about that. i tagged them all in the changelog last night
<chrisccoulson> so they should all close automatically
<milanbv> oh, new nice feature
<milanbv> I didn't realize that was working that way now
<milanbv> hey, great news: a student contacted me to work on a master class project
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's worked that way for as long as i've been involved with ubuntu
<milanbv> he will fix bugs in the gst until April
<chrisccoulson> cool!
<milanbv> the sad thing is - I've fixed too much of them :-p
<milanbv> s/much/many
<chrisccoulson> heh, yeah, you've fixed quite a few bugs with this release ;)
<chrisccoulson> it took me a while to populate the changelog
<chrisccoulson> anyway, i'm going to disappear now :)
<chrisccoulson> have a good weekend!
<milanbv> you too
<milanbv> chrisccoulson: still working? :-p
<chrisccoulson> hey milanbv
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm just doing a few things ;)
<milanbv> what do you mean by "the presence of it here makes it impossible to apply the profiles"?
<milanbv> (about the scanner group)
<chrisccoulson> milanbv - you could only ever select "Custom"
<milanbv> sounds like a bug to me
<milanbv> does this group exist in Lucid?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, possibly. but we don't have that groujp anyway
<milanbv> sure, I'm just willing to fix that properly too
<chrisccoulson> no, the group is not in lucid. i'm not sure when it got dropped
<chrisccoulson> tbh, a lot of those groups aren't really used for anything anymore
<milanbv> so that means a non-existent group can be a problem for profiles
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it seems to be the case
<milanbv> should fix that for other distribs too
<chrisccoulson> cool, a proper fix would be nice :)
<milanbv> yeah, there are at least two bugs about those groups
<milanbv> the general idea is that if a group doesn't exist, we hide it and don't fail
<milanbv> I'll give it a look
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that would be better behaviour
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<milanbv> BTW, do you have re-enabled services-admin in the new packages?
<chrisccoulson> i haven't re-enabled it yet. i need to discuss that with the others on monday
<milanbv> OK
<milanbv> I'm wondering whether I should add support for upstart jobs
<chrisccoulson> i need to figure out how to strip the translations from user-profiles.conf now, so that the descriptions can be translated in rosetta
<milanbv> it's not really useful, since we mostly want to disable services that start unconditionally on start
<milanbv> most services people want to disable are in /etc/init.d
<milanbv> anyway, services-admin is now much more user-friendly, and shows services it doesn't know about too
<chrisccoulson> i'll do a build with it enabled in a bit and have a look
<milanbv> good luck with user-profiles.conf - I've had a hard time getting it translated with autotools :-)
<milanbv> if you find services that should not be shown in the list, tell me - I'm now keeping a list of forbidden services
<pitti> didrocks: bonojur; breakfast in 20?
<kklimonda> pitti, any idea why libvirt-bin depends on hal?
<chrisccoulson> heh, everybody jump on pitti ;)
<kklimonda> he's really popular guy :)
<pitti> just got online quickly to check in and sync mail before leaving :)
<pitti> kklimonda: I haven't checked; would be nice if it would stop doing do, of course
 * pitti cd ~
<pitti> see you on Monday!
<chrisccoulson> pitti - if you haven't gone already - want me to update gnome-menus?
<chrisccoulson> (whilst i'm in update-frenzy mode)
<didrocks> pitti: hey, still around?
<TheMuso> i/c
<Nafai> A little annoyed I can't upgrade groundcontrol :(
<hggdh> heh. I cannot even run it to begin with...
<Nafai> the last version was broken for me, and I'd like to upgrade to the new version which supposedly fixes my bugs
<Nafai> but there is a dependency issue currently in Lucid
<crimsun> what dep issue?
<Nafai> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Nafai>   groundcontrol: Depends: python-lazr-restfulclient which is a virtual package.
<Nafai>                  Depends: python-lazr-uri which is a virtual package.
<TheMuso> c
<chrisccoulson> jcastro - you seem to be quite familiar with app indicators, so i have a quick question for you
<chrisccoulson> do you know if there is any plan to support tooltips on the status icon?
<chrisccoulson> vish - after responding to your bug about screen blanking when it shouldn't do, i've just had my screen dim when not idle!
<chrisccoulson> i wonder if i can recreate that again :-/
<Nafai> chrisccoulson: as I understand it, no.  The design idea is to move the information that would be in a tooltip elsewhere
<chrisccoulson> Nafai - oh, ok. thanks!
<chrisccoulson> i was just wondering what to do about gpm
<Nafai> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomStatusMenuDesignGuidelines#What about tooltips?
<Nafai> For example, with the gnome-typing-monitor, I moved the info that was in tooltip to a menu item
<chrisccoulson> hmmm. for the gpm status icon though, i would consider that to be a regression
<chrisccoulson> i can currently hover over the icon and see the remaining estimated battery life, without having to open a menu
<Nafai> I would say mpt is the one to ask about it, he seems to be the one leading up design questions
<chrisccoulson> thanks:)
<Nafai> np
<vish> chrisccoulson: hehe , the crappy thing didnt blank[yet?] after i filed a bug ;)
<chrisccoulson> vish - is this on battery or ac?
<vish> ac
<vish> battery disconnected
<chrisccoulson> vish - i don't suppose you have idle dimming enabled on AC do you?
<vish> chrisccoulson: nope
<chrisccoulson> ah well, never mind ;)
<chrisccoulson> i was going to ask if you noticed it dim before blanking
<vish> i just have the put display to sleep when inactive for 5mins
<chrisccoulson> 5 minutes?
<chrisccoulson> thats not the default is it?
<vish> well , thats my setting ;)
<chrisccoulson> 5 minutes if the default session idle time, which activates the screensaver
<vish> i have screensaver set for 4mins
<chrisccoulson> Nafai - did you already start porting transmission to the app indicators?
<Nafai> nope, I stopped working on it when I started contracting because it wasn't on my immediate list
<Nafai> I didn't get very far either :)
<chrisccoulson> ah, that's ok then. someone else just assigned the bug report to themselves. i just wanted to make sure people weren't duplicating work ;)
<Nafai> nope
<Nafai> thanks for checking up :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-02-07
<tgpraveen12> since the latest update of my lucid system and then restarting my computer i can no longer mount usb disks, whenever i insert A usb disk i get a msg stating
<tgpraveen12> Unable to mount Reliance
<tgpraveen12> Not Authorized
<tgpraveen12> i did notice that the last update had a update of a package called mount. is there anything i can do to get the mount feature back
<milanbv> tgpraveen12: you should report a bug about that
<tgpraveen12> k
<chrisccoulson> pitti - bug 452208 is turning in to a joke now :(
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/452208)
<chrisccoulson> i can't believe that so many users have changed the status / assignee by accident
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-01-31
<eternal> stupid
<ari-tczew> micahg: don't feed troll
<eternal> DavidLevin, you are so stupid
<eternal> ari-tczew, ?
<eternal> you are so stupid
<eternal> use windows. don't use silly ubuntu
<eternal> use windows. don't use silly ubuntu
<micahg> RAOF: would you happen to know if cgit has a blame option?
<RAOF> micahg: I know I've looked for one in the past; I don't think I found one.
<micahg> RAOF: ok, I guess I have to clone the repository, I fixed an FTBFS of an rdepend of poppler and want to know which version I have to make as the minimum version now
<DrummerBoy38> a laptop or mobile computer is not a desktop
<DrummerBoy38> i am in france
<DrummerBoy38> weird
<TheMuso> Yay, somehow my desktop machine has a corrupt /var/lib/dpkg/available file...
<RAOF> Sadness
<TheMuso> Yeah it is.
<TheMuso> Hrm... Not a fan of 2.6.38 so far either, tried to do some disk heavy work on two separate machines with the 2.6.38 kernel, and got lockups, one with an open source video driver, the other with NVIDiA...
<TheMuso> May not be the kernel, but happened after booting the new kernel.
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, awake?
<micahg> robert_ancell: can I help with something?
<robert_ancell> micahg, hey, was trying to get the-board to compile - since libmozjs.so is not in the standard path it has trouble with linking.  I was wondering if there was a trick to make it work right
<micahg> robert_ancell: ah, take a look at couchdb, I haven't actually gotten to that point yet, do you need gjs for it?  I can upload to the gnoem3 PPA
<robert_ancell> micahg, I got the latest gjs uploaded to the GNOME3 PPA, seems to work ok
<micahg> ah, ok
<robert_ancell> hmm, or it might be debhelper complaining: "dh_girepository: Package name the-board doesn't match gir format 1.2
<robert_ancell> "
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<mvo> good monring didrocks
<didrocks> hey mvo, how was your week-end?
<mvo> didrocks: good, thanks! and yours?
<didrocks> was nice as well :)
<xclaesse> is it known that X crash when connecting an external monitor?
<xclaesse> on a laptop (intel graphic card)
<mvo> 154 reviews in software-center I count today, woooh
<dpm> good morning all!
<xclaesse> is it possible to downgrade a package, when "apt-cache policy" doesn't show the previews version anymore?
<pitti> hey dpm, had a nice weekend?
<dpm> heya pitti, yeah, very good, thanks. We went to the theatre, something we hadn't done yet since we moved to Valencia, and it was quite cool. Did you have a nice one?
<pitti> yes, we did a nice long walk on Saturday, and yesterday my wife moved back to Dresden
<pitti> so I'm back at home after three weeks of nomadism (Dallas, Prague, Munich) :)
<dpm> pitti, nice, always good to be back home :)
<mvo> pitti: home++!
<pitti> There's no place like 127.0.0.1!
<dpm> :)
<mvo> :)
<dpm> hi mvo good morning too! We talked about it at UDS, but how has the review feature been implemented wrt to languages? I can see the number of reviews, but I cannot read them. I guess it's because they've been written in a language different than the one I've specified in my locale settings?
<mvo> ::1!
<mvo> dpm: yeah, that is most likely. the UI in this regard is a bit confusing currently unfortuantely
<mvo> dpm: once the updated server gets deployed (this week) I can add a control element to show reviews in any language
<dpm> mvo, ok, cool :)
<mvo> I will do a bit more testing today with german, just to ensure there are no bugs hidding
<pitti> RAOF: do you know why for a few days now dist-upgrade is holding back libdrm-nouveau1a?
<pitti> (and xserver-xorg-input-{synaptics,wacom}, but I guess that's in progress)
<RAOF> pitti: Do you have xorg-edgers in your sources?
<RAOF> There should currently be no uninstallable X stuff.
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks
<pitti> RAOF: I used to, but not any more; if it's that only, then ignore me
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hello pitti
<pitti> \o/ our fridge doesn't look like a desert any more
<seb128> pitti, ;-)
<seb128> you ran empty during the we?
<pitti> seb128: no, I had been away for three weeks, and thus emptied it before :)
<pitti> seb128: ~ sweet ~
<seb128> oh right
<seb128> you live as a nomad ;-)
<smspillaz> RAOF: the driver should never send you uninitialized values in XDamageNotify events right?
<smspillaz> because if it is, then I need to file *yet another* bug against the nvidia driver
<RAOF> I don't see any particular reason why a driver should send uninitialised values in the damage notify, but I'm not sure if that's actually wrong.
<smspillaz> RAOF: valgrind complains though
<smspillaz> a lot
<smspillaz> and it makes debugging a pain if whenever I resize a window I get 600 valgrind errors
<smspillaz> RAOF: actually, would you mind double checking this for me?
<smspillaz> RAOF: turn on "normal resize" ccsm -> resize -> mode -> normal
<smspillaz> and then run compiz through valgrind
<smspillaz> and resize a terminal
<smspillaz> and see it valgrind just goes ape at you
<smspillaz> brb dinner
<smspillaz> let me know how it goes
<htorque> smspillaz, seeing tons of "Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s) at 0x6F2CF94: ??? (in /usr/lib/nvidia-current/libnvidia-glcore.so.260.19.29)"
<smspillaz> htorque: yeah
<smspillaz> htorque: there should also be one like this
<smspillaz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560558/
<smspillaz> this is the one that is causing problems for me
<htorque> smspillaz, yes, that one's there too
<lool> seb128: Hey, I'd need some help in debugging LP #709754; who do you think I could get help from?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 709754 in indicator-applet "indicator-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in g_simple_async_result_complete()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709754
<seb128> lool, hello
<seb128> lool, how are you?
<seb128> lool, thanks for working on that, seems we have some bugs with debug stacktrace, out of finding a way to trigger it or sending a patch not sure what you can do
<seb128> try checking with ted or maybe mterry when they come online later on
<seb128> lool, or try to valgrind it
<pitti> seb128: is anyone working on the gtk 2.24.0 final release?
<seb128> pitti, you? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: do you know if it's intended that vala 0.11.5 produces vala 0.12 packages?
<pitti> it's got some GI annotation fixes which I'd like to see in natty
<pitti> seb128: cool, doing that then
<seb128> didrocks, yes, that's the 0.12 serie
<seb128> didrocks, it wouldn't make sense to rename 0.11 to 0.12 for everything when it turns stable
<seb128> pitti, thanks ;-)
<didrocks> ok, seems that we should change the name check in places then
<didrocks> thanks for the info :)
<seb128> pitti, oh, while you are at it we can drop 061_use_pdf_as_default_printing_standard.patch
<pitti> we can?
<seb128> pitti, yes, they fixed that this cycle
<seb128> gnome bug  560177 Applications should send print jobs to CUPS in PDF format...
<ubot2> Gnome bug 560177 in printing "Applications should send print jobs to CUPS in PDF format and not in PostScript" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=560177
<seb128> pitti, it was in the 2.23.90 summary
<lool> seb128: I'm good, thanks  :-)
<seb128> but I guess whoever did the update didn't notice by then
<lool> BTW is anyone here going to FOSDEM?
<pitti> seb128: ok, thanks for pointing out; I'll drop it and check that it still works
<pitti> seb128: curious that the patch didn't conflict then
<seb128> pitti, I've checked the commit diff it seems alright
<seb128> pitti, they didn't solve it the same way
<seb128> ours was a hack
<seb128> lool, didrocks is going
<seb128> lool, do you?
<lool> seb128: I can easily trigger the indicator-applet bug, but valgrind wasn't helpful (I did find how to run it under valgrind though)
<lool> seb128: I get it regularly, every < 30s
<lool> unless i kill gnome-power-manager
<seb128> lool, you are uptodate I guess? when did that start?
<lool> I think my system generates PM event in a way which makes this issue visible
<lool> seb128: It started after restatring my system a couple of days ago
<lool> But I hadn't rebooted in ages
<lool> It could be there since a month
<seb128> ok
<seb128> lool, did you get the updates from friday installed on your session and running?
<seb128> lool, btw https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/707917 seems similar
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 707917 in unity "unity-panel-service crashed with SIGSEGV in g_simple_async_result_complete()" [Medium,New]
<seb128> which would indicate an issue in libdbusmenu rather than in the indicator applet there
<seb128> ted has been fixing several issues last week so make sure you are uptodate
<seb128> pitti, http://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/commit/?h=gtk-2-24&id=ed4605e597e8ac341d6fd4c60709ef4d88383fed
<seb128> pitti, that's the upstream commit for the pdf thing
<lool> seb128: I rebooted yesterday with a fully up-to-date system
<lool> seb128: Yes, it seemed to be a corruption in libdbusmenu
<seb128> lool, ok, so jump on ted when he's online and asking him what he needs ;-)
<seb128> -ing
<lool> I was a bit surprized when valgrind committed suicide when this happened
<lool> seb128: Ok
<seb128> lool, thanks
<pitti> seb128: that looks fairly unrelated, though?
<seb128> pitti, the commit or the bug referenced?
<pitti> both
<pitti> the commit and bug look like they belong together
<seb128> pitti, well it closes the bug that till opened for that patch of ours
<pitti> anyway, I'll just test it
<seb128> pitti, ok
<pitti> seb128: oh, that was just a weechat bug (didn't grab the full URL), sorry
<seb128> pitti, oh ok, seems better with the correct url? ;-)
<pitti> yes :)
<seb128> great! :-)
<pitti> hm, they tagged 2.24.1 in git, but didn't upload a tarball yet
<chrisccoulson> b'ah, natty is seriously broken for me today
<lool> So with compiz, all my windows appear as active
<lool> I can't distinguish the one with focus
<lool> Sorry, all my gnome-terminal windows
<didrocks> lool: known issue
<didrocks> lool: there is a pending fix, but that breaks something else
<lool> didrocks: I did a quick search on the compiz bugs but didn't find it
<lool> didrocks: Ok; good to know thanks!
<didrocks> lool: bug #704413 FYI
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 704413 in compiz "unity-window-decorator doesn't draw "unfocused state" of title bar" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/704413
<lool> thanks
<seb128> pitti, well seems there is very few commits in there, maybe just backport the crash fix and upload that?
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks
<chrisccoulson> did you try the updated couchdb this morning?
<chrisccoulson> hi everyone btw :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: just upgraded, not restarted yet
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: you mean… you fix the crash? :)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - you shouldn't need to restart
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i fixed the crash ;)
 * didrocks hugs chrisccoulson
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: you rock!
 * chrisccoulson hugs didrocks
<chrisccoulson> hopefully it's all working now ;)
<didrocks> will be able at last to work on oneconf :)
<didrocks> \o/
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i tried running oneconf-query, and i see a lot of data now
<chrisccoulson> so, i assume it works ;)
<didrocks> and oneconf-query -u works as well \o/
<didrocks> I'll never thank you enough chrisccoulson :)
<chrisccoulson> heh :-)
<chrisccoulson> hopefully it won't break again :)
<didrocks> heh, right ;)
<seb128> didrocks, oh nice we got a new couchdb maintainer it seems? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: oh, excellent idea! I'll be able to give him all the new bugs I'll get \o/
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> who's the new couchdb maintainer?
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you really want to know? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> not really ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I got compiz, you can get couchdb :p
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson btw
<seb128> how are you?
<seb128> has a nice week end?
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<chrisccoulson> i'm not too bad thanks
<chrisccoulson> although, struggling with my laptop this morning
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<seb128> what happened to your laptop?
<chrisccoulson> bug 710625
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 710625 in linux "Oops in intel_tv_detect when docking laptop, or starting X with it already docked" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710625
<chrisccoulson> although, i'm still not sure if it's a kernel issue. i just tried an older one and it still locks up
<ricotz> seb128, hi, sorry, havent got to uploading the g-s stuff to the ppa yet
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hum, not nice
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i'm working with my laptop half-hanging off my desk right now ;)
<chrisccoulson> there's not much space when it's not docked
<ari-tczew> didrocks: could you triage bug 688926 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 688926 in unity-place-files "Update dependencies on zeitgeist-fts-extension" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688926
<seb128> starting the old linux doesn't work?
<nessita> hello everyone!
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i tried that, and i get the same issue too
<seb128> ricotz, hey, no worry there is nothing urgent
<chrisccoulson> so, i'm a bit confused now ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, initramfs got updates with something?
<seb128> updated
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's a possibility
<seb128> but thanks for the hint I'm not updating my kernel
<chrisccoulson> heh :-)
<ricotz> seb128, ok ;)
<didrocks> ari-tczew: oh right, remember we got those and forgot with today's update. Will include it in next upload, thanks!
<didrocks> ari-tczew: btw, I didn't sync zg-extension
<ari-tczew> didrocks: You're welcome.
<didrocks> but merge it
<ari-tczew> okay
<didrocks> as I told you the sync request was not correct :)
<ari-tczew> didrocks: well, not everyone is perfect
<didrocks> ari-tczew: of course, eveyrone makes errors and we should all respect that :)
<ari-tczew> I'm looking for sponsorship for my 2 branches :>
<didrocks> ari-tczew: can you propose a merge request and rebase against the latest ones? I'll merge them right away and will include in the next upload
<nessita> seb128: hey! thanks for merging one of my proposals :-)
<seb128> hey nessita
<seb128> nessita, I didn't do the other one because I was not sure about it
<seb128> right now kenvandine fixed the indicator-me entry
<seb128> do you want it to be listed in both menus for a2?
<ari-tczew> didrocks: do you mean unity case?
<seb128> or should we delay the indicator-messages one? or drop the other one?
<nessita> seb128: nopes, only messaging
<didrocks> ari-tczew: the 2 branches of places, isn't it?
<seb128> nessita, ok, so we need to drop it from indicator-me as well
<ari-tczew> didrocks: will update later
<nessita> seb128: when messaging is in place, ken said I should file a bug for him to drop the me-entry
<seb128> nessita, thanks for confirming, I will get the other one in
<ari-tczew> didrocks: what's the deadline?
<seb128> nessita, did you have a nice we?
<nessita> seb128: thanks!
<didrocks> ari-tczew: no deadline, I think there will be no upload before next Thursday (or the Thursday after), so take your time
<nessita> awesome weekend, tons of social gatherings
<nessita> seb128: you?
<pitti> hey nessita, good morning
<seb128> nessita, I had a great we, quite relaxing
<nessita> hey pitti! how are you?
<pitti> nessita: good, nice to be back home
<seb128> nessita, did you manage to relax your wrist? ;-)
<nessita> seb128: yes. I still need to go to the doctor to get some physical therapy sessions
<pitti> nessita: ugh, what's wrong with your wrist? too much keyboarding?
<nessita> pitti: yeah...
<seb128> nessita, do you have a standard keyboard or a nice ergonomic one?
<seb128> hey mterry ;-)
<mterry> seb128, hi!  Internet issues at my house, I'm going to move to a coffee house in a bit
<nessita> seb128: well, is supposed to be ergonomic, but is not like those that have 'holes' to rest your hands
<pitti> nessita: I can wholeheartedly recommend http://www.kinesis-ergo.com/contoured.htm
<pitti> nessita: I had a really bad carpal tunnel inflammation back then, and never again with this one
<nessita> wow
<nessita> pitti: where did you buy it?
<pitti> nessita: my first one from a German redistributor (tastaturen.com), but as they don't sell that any more, I ordered it from the US
<seb128> mterry, ok, not the best way to start the week ;-)
<pitti> nessita: you can buy it on that page, too
<pitti> nessita: takes two or three days to get used to, of course, but then you're going to love it
<nessita> right, I will consider buying it next time I travel to US. Thanks for the advice!
<pitti> nessita: and, it looks cool on your desktop, too :) (http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/photos/pitti-real-desktop.jpg)
<nessita> hehehe
<nessita> pitti: what's the difference between no-pro and pro?
<pitti> (ugh, what an old photo)
<pitti> nessita: I'm not sure; presumably stuff like more programmable keys etc
<pitti> there is a list
<pitti> nessita: http://www.kinesis-ergo.com/models.htm
<pitti> nessita: ah, the pro already comes with a foot switch included
<pitti> (I'm not using that)
<seb128> wiht a foot switch for what?
<seb128> can you type with your feet? ;-)
<nessita> exactly, can you?
<nessita> you can actually pedal it!
 * seb128 imagines nessita type with hands and feet at the same time
<pitti> seb128: you can put stuff like ctrl or enter on that, or perhaps escape for the Vim'ers  :)
<pitti> but that seemed a little too obscure for me
<pitti> and I usually put my feet on the chair anyway
<pitti> nessita: and if that isn't good enough yet, check this out: http://www.datahand.com/products/proii.htm :)
<ari-tczew> I have a question about unity. are you going to prepare special patches for these packages? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MessagingMenu#Changes%20to%20other%20applications
<nessita> pitti: that is for aliens
<nessita> :-)
<pitti> nessita: I'd love to try those, but I certainly won't buy them
<pitti> nessita: advantage is, you don't need to bother with passwords and the like :)
<nessita> jejeje
<nessita> true
<pitti> I'm offline for a bit to do some suspend tests for a bug report, bbl
<Amaranth> ari-tczew: I imagine it's more "these would be nice to get patches for"
<ari-tczew> Amaranth: don't kidding, upstream won't prepare special patches for Canonical ideas
<Amaranth> Who said it would be upstream doing it?
<Amaranth> They've identified applications they think should be using the messaging menu and patched the ones that are installed by default. If anyone else is using, say, xchat-gnome, and wants it to work with this they can write a patch
<seb128> why wouldn't upstream do work to get their code works better on ubuntu?
<seb128> which has been done in the xchat and -gnome cases
<Amaranth> xchat-gnome has an upstream?
<Amaranth> I thought it was just kept around because we all use it :)
<seb128> not really but kenvandine wrote xchat-gnome-indicator
<chrisccoulson> and is also happening in the mozilla case (for thunderbird)
<Amaranth> yeah, that thing was almost as broken as evolution's handling of the messaging menu :/
<kenvandine> xchat-gnome has an upstream, they merged all my patches last year
<kenvandine> just not good about releases
<Amaranth> Well, I suppose the messaging menu and notifications worked correctly with thunderbird, it just showed its own notifications as well and wouldn't activate from the messaging menu
<Amaranth> evolution on the other hand doesn't update the messaging menu when my second mail account gets mail
<Amaranth> I should see if there is a bug report about that
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth, you mean, with the third party extension for thunderbird?
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: yeah
<Amaranth> It's called libnotify-xulrunner or something
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i took a look at that
<chrisccoulson> it has some issues though.we want to integrate it properly really ;)
<chrisccoulson> (which could still be another extension for now)
<Amaranth> hrm, evolution using 1GB of RAM again
<chrisccoulson> but not one that spawns a python helper and sends data down a pipe to it, and then raises the thunderbird window when you click on an entry by just running /usr/bin/thunderbird ;)
<Amaranth> I only have 300k messages in there, come on evolution :)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<didrocks> Amaranth: you second account was POP or IMAP?
<Amaranth> didrocks: both are imapx (gmail)
<didrocks> Amaranth: ok, I don't have a clue about this bug, 2 imapx here and it's working :)
<Amaranth> On the bright side, I have an excuse for not checking work mail
<didrocks> if both are gmail, I should check the code though
<didrocks> ahah, work email != gmail for me :)
<Amaranth> it's google apps for your domain or whatever
<Amaranth> hmm, actually I just got a bunch of bug mail on my main account and the icon didn't go green for that either
<seb128> is libreoffice screwing unity for others as well?
<seb128> nessita, u-c-p uploaded
<seb128> nessita, is that wanted that the icon you use in the messaging menu is colored?
<seb128> none of the other default ones are
<nessita> seb128: I think, though I should confirm with ivanka
<nessita> ivanka: hi there, you around?
<ivanka> nessita: hi - what's up?
<seb128> nessita, there is also no ">" next to it when the controlpanel is running
<seb128> like it does for other softwares in that menu
<nessita> ivanka: hi! quick question. We added Ubuntu One to the messaging menu like we discussed on Dallas. I used the default U1 icon, which is colored, but seb128 is telling me that the other app have a non colored icon
<nessita> seb128: are we supposed to add the '>' by hand?
<kenvandine> nessita, that comes when the indicator knows your service is running
<seb128> kenvandine, tedg: ^
<kenvandine> i think that matches based on the desktop file you set
<nessita> kenvandine: so, when the u1cp is running the messaging menu should do all the style changes by its own, right?
<tedg> nessita, Yes, there is sometimes a "${app icon}-panel" variant as well.
<kenvandine> it should add the little > to it
<tedg> nessita, But it needs to be in the icon themes as there needs to be a light and dark one.
<nessita> tedg: ok, I'll ask ivanka for those icons
<ivanka> nessita: I was about to say
<seb128> hey tedg
<ivanka> can you file a bug for us to review the icons?
<seb128> tedg, lool was looking for you
<tedg> Good morning seb128
<nessita> ivanka: of course!
<seb128> lool, ^ ted is there ;-)
<seb128> tedg, how are you?
<tedg> seb128, Oh, ask him to stop! ;)
<lool> tedg: Hey
<ivanka> nessita: also, according to this (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MessagingMenu#Application%20sections) it could be in colour as monochrome is reserved for default apps, though for ubuntu one we might want to make a monochrome one
<tedg> Well, though it was 75F this weekend and projected 25F tomorrow.  I'm scared of what tomorrow may bring ;)
<seb128> lol
<lool> tedg: I have a reproducible crasher with indicator-applet which seems to point at some libdbusmenu issues; I couldn't find out what's going with valgrind an gdb, and was hoping you might have better ideas on how to debug it
<nessita> ivanka: how should I refer to that icon? 'messaging menu icon'?
<ivanka> nessita: yeah - that will do, I am sure
<lool> tedg: LP #709754
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 709754 in indicator-applet "indicator-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in g_simple_async_result_complete()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709754
 * tedg clicks
<lool> tedg: Apparently, there are similar issues against other programs using libdbusmenu like compiz
<seb128> compiz -> unity rather
<lool> err sorry, yes unity
<lool> it's the same thing anyway
<lool> ;-)
<nessita> ivanka: bug #710690
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 710690 in ubuntuone-control-panel "We need icons for the messaging menu" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710690
<tedg> Hmm, I'm guessing that DbusmenuClientPrivate shouldn't be at 0xaaaaaaaa  :)
<lool> Yes
<lool> valgrind just dies at the same time as the segfault occurs
<tedg> Hmm, that's not useful.
<tedg> lool, You can reproduce, right?
<lool> tedg: I did setup a break at hte time where the callback gets registered, and the client values were correct
<lool> tedg: yes
<tedg> lool, Okay, let me try something.  Just a sec.
<lool> tedg: apparently my gnome-power-manager triggers dbus events at a pace and in a sequence which triggers this frequently
<tedg> lool, Can you try this dbusmenu branch?  lp:~ted/dbusmenu/reference-with-update
<chrisccoulson> grrrr, moonlight is really causing me a headache
<davmor2> chrisccoulson: don't work at night
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> davmor2, wrong moonlight ;)
<davmor2> chrisccoulson: I know I just couldn't resist I tried :)
<chrisccoulson> heh :-)
<lool> tedg: FYI make -j2 fails; must be some race somewhere; make worked
<lool> Sorry make -j2 install failed; didn't try plain make -j2
<tedg> lool, Yeah I believe there's a patch on my TODO in the bugtracker for that.
<lool> tedg: Hmm ldd /usr/lib/indicator-applet/indicator-applet | grep -i dbus returns nothing
<lool> tedg: Which programs should I use the new shared libs in?
<tedg> lool, Yes, it loads .so's from /usr/lib/indicators/ that pull in dbusmenu
<tedg> lool, bug 709762
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 709762 in dbusmenu "Make building dbusmenu parallel-make safe" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709762
<lool> tedg: Nope, died
<lool> I confirmed that I used libs from my home in the crashing process
<lool> 7fc692c90000-7fc692c91000 rw-p 0000e000 00:15 2238525                    /home/lool/scratch/libdbusmenu-glib3/reference-with-update/prefix/lib/libdbusmenu-gtk.so.3.0.2
<lool> 7fc692c8f000-7fc692c90000 r--p 0000d000 00:15 2238525                    /home/lool/scratch/libdbusmenu-glib3/reference-with-update/prefix/lib/libdbusmenu-gtk.so.3.0.2
<lool> etc.
<lool> LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$PWD:prefix/lib /usr/lib/indicator-applet/indicator-applet
<lool> => SEGV
<tedg> lool, Same backtrace?
<lool> checking
<lool> tedg: Ah no!
<lool> tedg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560639/
<seb128> mterry, hello again
<seb128> mterry, did you pilot on friday?
<lool> (gdb) print priv
<lool> $1 = (DbusmenuGtkMenuPrivate *) 0xaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<lool> tedg: Seems like the same problem in a different code path
<mterry> seb128, oh no.  :(  I didn't
<mterry> seb128, hrm, let me see if there's a gap coming up that I can take instead
<seb128> mterry, ok, what I though, seems you are not the only one who forgot recently
<seb128> mterry, there is 3 requests showing up on http://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/versions.html
<seb128> mterry, if you want to catch up today ;-)
<tedg> lool, Okay, let me trace that down.  Just a sec.
<mterry> seb128, tomorrow, pitti is only reviewer, I can put myself in for the other half day
<mterry> except, i can't change calendar
<seb128> mterry, yeah, sure, I don't think we want to pick on anyone don't worry
<desrt> good morning, everyone
<seb128> mterry, ask dholbach I guess
<seb128> hey desrt
<mvo> seb128: quick question, on your french desktop, does software-center show the short description (in the application list e.g. after a search) in french?
<mvo> hey desrt
<desrt> david barth is around today?
<seb128> mvo, it does for some
<seb128> mvo, so I guess it's using translations where there is one
<mvo> seb128: gimp?
<seb128> desrt, he's dbarth_
<desrt> heh.  of course.
<seb128> mvo, gimp title and 1 liner description are in french
<mvo> thanks seb128 :)
<seb128> mvo, yw
<lool> So my compiz hangs from time to time
<lool> It just hung again, and I got a backtrace this time around
<lool> it seemed ot be stuck waiting for vsync
<lool> I think that's the last major issue I had these days with natty desktop
<seb128> lool, wait for didrocks to be back and ask him, he's the one tracking compiz issues nowadays
<seb128> speaking of who
<lool> :-)
<lool> didrocks: Hey
<kklimonda>  /join #launchpad
<lool> didrocks: 16:24 < lool> So my compiz hangs from time to time
<seb128> lool, do you have a stacktrace?
<lool> 16:24 < lool> It just hung again, and I got a backtrace this time around
<lool> 16:24 < lool> it seemed ot be stuck waiting for vsync
<lool> 16:25 < lool> I think that's the last major issue I had these days with natty  desktop
<didrocks> hey lool
<lool> seb128: I have one, but can't copy-paste it
<kklimonda> good afternoone everyone :)
<didrocks> lool: does your cursor is still refreshed?
<didrocks> is*
<didrocks> and can you type with the keyboard?
<lool> privateforglscreen::waitforvideosync() in /usr/lib/compiz/libopengl.so
<didrocks> ok, not the same then
<lool> didrocks: I can't type with the keyboard
<didrocks> because I've just got a crash because of that :)
<lool> didrocks: it did crash after a while while I was gdb-ing
<didrocks> (adn that's another issue IMHO)
<didrocks> ok, just file the bug report and paste the link there
<didrocks> hoping that you gdb 2>&1 | tee log :)
<seb128> hey kklimonda
<seb128> how are you?
<kklimonda> seb128: I'm starting to miss sun :/
<kklimonda> seb128: but fine nevertheless
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, did you fix mongodb yet? :-D
<chrisccoulson> j/k ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'll try and take a look at that later
<mterry> tedg, heyo.  When an indicator is loaded in unity, it's in-process with unity-panel-service, and the panel service does the actual popping up of menus, right?  When an indicator is loaded in gnome (via it's gnome applet), it's in-process with the applet, but I'm having trouble finding out what actually is doing the popping of menus
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: I was fighting with libevent2 yesterday.
<kklimonda> but it may be hopeless :/
<kklimonda> so I may end up asking T dev to bundle libevent2 with transmission 2.20 as they did before
<tedg> mterry, The applet does it -- more simply in that GTK just does it for us in that case.  We attach the menu to the menuitem we create in the applet.
<didrocks> is ubuntu one contact in evolution working for anyone on natty?
<mterry> tedg, ok, will look for that code
<lool> didrocks: I did not tee the gdb output!  I'm not sure I can reproduce easily
<lool> didrocks: it happens fairly unfrequently, usually when maximizing windows like chromium or bzr vis preview
<seb128> lool, did you get apport catching it?
<lool> seb128: No; it just hangs, doesn't crash
<didrocks> lool: hum… ok, think about enabling apport and kill -11 rather?
<lool> I could run apport on it
<seb128> well sig11 it
<lool> Ok
 * lool rms old crashes
<lool> Actually, I said these were my main bugs
<lool> I also got a series of bugs with firefox
<lool> but I basically gave up on firefox
<seb128> you just don't like chrisccoulson right?
<lool> decided to bite the bullet and move to chrome
<seb128> how is it?
<lool> faster
<seb128> seems people are rather moving back the other way
<lool> I didn't get any serious issue with chrome yet
<chrisccoulson> WHAT BUGS? :-)
<lool> firefox was getting slower and slower for me
<chrisccoulson> the version in natty?
<lool> it had been a couple of weeks that firefox woudl get slower as hours passed; the UI would *hang* for up to 10 seconds using all CPU and not doing IO, and then would come back
<desrt> has anyone else seen this add_match_done() dconf crasher?
<lool> chrisccoulson: yes
<desrt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/705347
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 705347 in compiz "compiz crashes in add_match_done (dconf)" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> desrt, didrocks did
<desrt> did he stop seeing it after 0.7.1?
<chrisccoulson> lool - we need to fix bugs like that really ;)
<lool> eventually, I woudl quit firefox and launch it again, then it would work for a couple of hours or less
<didrocks> hey desrt
<chrisccoulson> if it's using CPU, it might be useful to run something like sysprof
<chrisccoulson> just to give some idea about what it's doing ;)
<lool> I also witnessed that time to load sites wasn't great
<didrocks> let me check since when we have 0.7.1
<desrt> actually, it looks like it might have a different trace than the one i fixed...
<seb128> didrocks, the dates are on the bug
<lool> the last straw was last time I quit-ed firefox and it didn't remember my tabs
<chrisccoulson> lool - did you have any extensions installed? it should be pretty quick both starting up and loading sites
<lool> chrisccoulson: So I think I straced firefox
<chrisccoulson> it is here, and mozilla have invested a lot to ensure it is fast ;)
<seb128> lool, you are on nvidia?
<didrocks> seb128: the date when dconf 0.7.1 was on ubuntu?
<seb128> lool, seems there is an issue with nvidia and launchpad
<lool> chrisccoulson: and I think it might have been stating a lot of files, but I'm not sure; I suspect it might be ecryptfs related
<seb128> didrocks, yes
<lool> ecryptfs is the next thing I ditch when I get the chance
 * didrocks opens
<lool> chrisccoulson: $HOME is in ecryptfs and stat() is much slower on ecryptfs
<lool> chrisccoulson: caused issues with bzr for me in the past
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, maybe i should try that
 * hyperair tried ecryptfs once, and found it was even slower than dmcrypt
<lool> chrisccoulson: So after 3 days of using chrome, I can attest it's objectively faster to load websites, even after a fresh start of firefox; I also get much better results with google calendar
<chrisccoulson> hmmm
<lool> I use google calendar heavily, and it's miserable with firefox; I keep having issues with this or that calendar not loading
<desrt> didrocks: maybe the bug is somehow related to the dbus daemon not running?
<didrocks> desrt: we still have dconf 0.5.1 on natty
<lool> Hmm just as I say this, I try loading google calendar, and it's slow with chrome
<desrt> mterry packaged a new one
<seb128> didrocks, ?
<seb128> didrocks, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/d-conf
<didrocks> did someone sponsored his work? https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dconf
<chrisccoulson> lool - if you find cases where performance is really bad though, it would be really good to report it upstream, especially if it's easily reproducible
<didrocks> argh
<chrisccoulson> they really care about this stuff :)
<didrocks> the debian one…
<seb128> lool, nividia user?
<lool> chrisccoulson: I realize it must be frustrating to get feedback like this, I should take the time to look into these issues, it just happens that I piled a lot of issues with natty and didn't have time to tackle them all as they appeared
<lool> seb128: nope, plain intel
<seb128> ok
<lool> chrisccoulson: Thanks, I'll try to look at it again
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<didrocks> desrt: ok, I'll try to reproduce it again once alpha2 is out, dropping my workaround for it
<mterry> didrocks, d-conf is the source
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, I was still lurking for dconf
<desrt> :)
<desrt> i think i found the problem anyway
<desrt> if it can't connect to DBus a function gets called with NULL
<desrt> that function isn't expecting that
<didrocks> desrt: weird, because compiz is started by gnome-session which is started only when the session bus is there…
<desrt> ya.  i can reproduce this
<desrt> i have a patch for you now
<didrocks> nice :)
<desrt> mterry: the tip commit on upstream master branch is appropriate for cherry-picking as a vendor patch, if you like
<desrt> alternatively, we can go through the full-blown release thing
<desrt> i know you have some pretty strict time constraints at the moment, so tell me which works better for you
<mterry> desrt, no, I can grab a patch.  let me look at it
<mterry> desrt, the crash fix?  OK
<desrt> mterry: you may want to mention LP#705347 in the log
<didrocks> mterry: fixes bug #705347 FYI
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 705347 in compiz "compiz crashes in add_match_done (dconf)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/705347
<didrocks> ok :)
<mterry> thanks
<desrt> dbarth__: bad internet day?
<lool> Oh no, it's alwyas like that
 * desrt currently _hates_ the internet situation in his country
<lool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560652/
<lool> desrt: What's the issue?
<desrt> the main telco here (bell) is forcing the people who lease their lines to agree to charge their customers the same rates that this giant company charges their customers
<desrt> which is $1/GB with only the first 25GB free per month
<desrt> which is .... mind-blowing
<lool> Is this like the comcast monopoly thing?
<desrt> it's a bit complicated
<kklimonda> desrt: $1/GB? in what alternate universe do you live?
<lool> I recently discovered that Orange in France is doing the same thing as Comcast in the US
<desrt> this company is huge because they received a lot of federal money in exchange for running lines out to rural areas that would not otherwise have been covered
<desrt> in exchange, they were supposed to provide wholesale access to those lines at a rate decided by the government (since the government was footing part of the bill)
<desrt> turns out that the regulatory agency created to oversee all of this (the CRTC) has been utterly captured
<kklimonda> heh
<desrt> about 2/3 to 3/4 of its staff are former employees of the industry that it's supposed to be regulating
<desrt> in other words, business as usual in big money politics
<tedg> lool, Hey, can you repull that branch and try again?
<tedg> lool, Entirely different bug, but a good one to catch none-the-less ;)
<lool> tedg: crashed again
<tedg> lool, Uhg, same stack trace?
<lool> tedg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560654/
<lool> tedg: No  :-)
<desrt> dbarth__: okay.  i found the second bug that you were talking about.  it's not a GApplication bug at all
<lool> tedg: Again, priv is 0xaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<desrt> it's two things:
<desrt>   1) an invalid use of GApplication by the user
<tedg> lool, K, okay.  Give me a moment.
<pitti> lool: (just overhearing); do you know whether 0xaaaaaaa is a special value? I've noticed that in several python crashes when debugging a double unref
<desrt>   2) something that could become a valid use of a closely related GDBus design issue is fixed (and david is working on that now)
<lool> pitti: I suspect glib or dbus is now setting the memory to this value
<desrt> *if
<desrt> lool: glib doesn't do anything special to freed memory by default
<desrt> i think we have some 'gc friendly' environment variable that you can set, but it's not enabled out of the box
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valgrind
<seb128> G_SLICE=always-malloc G_DEBUG=gc-friendly
<desrt> seb128: cheers :)
<lool>   { "aaaaaa", DBUS_INVALID_MISSING_ARRAY_ELEMENT_TYPE },
<lool> Hmm no that's a string
<desrt> it's screaming
<desrt> like aaaaaaahhh!
<lool> lol
<desrt> but there's no 'h' in hex, so...
<lool> maybe the toolchian uses this
<desrt> C library more likely, i guess
<pitti> desrt: I thought/hoped for something like that, as it stands out nicely in backtraces; I just didn't know whether it was intentional or pure coincidence
<dbarth__> desrt: ok, njpatel can you confirm with kamstrup please
<njpatel> hello
<desrt> see https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=640714
<ubot2> Gnome bug 640714 in gdbus "GApplication racy because of GDBus sync call semantics" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<njpatel> desrt, hey
<desrt> i don't entirely agree with david's characterisation of the problem, but he seems at least to finally have become convinced that this is a GDBus issue that bites lots of people
<desrt> njpatel: hihi
<njpatel> neither do I, seems like apps will be getting into lots of trouble with that
<desrt> GApplication is actually totally non-buggy here
<desrt> it works around the GDBus limitation in the only way you can:
<desrt> 1) register object path
<desrt> 2) try to take the name
<desrt> 3) if it didn't work, unregister object path
<njpatel> yeah, I'd say that gdbus needs to be clever there, not gapplication or any application
<desrt> the problem is that users of GApplication assume that they will get the libdbus-1 style behaviour
<desrt> and they presently don't
<desrt> if david merges this fix, i'll actually be able to simplify GApplication a lot
<desrt> so double win :)
<njpatel> heh :)
 * desrt just dumped brain into the bug
<tedg> lool, Heh, could you pull and try again please :)
 * tedg is excited to find the next bug! :)
<lool> :)
<lool> tedg: Stable for now!
<lool> The gpm icon keeps appearing and disappearing
<lool> which is probably the source of the stress
<lool> tedg: It usually crashes after this amount of time, so I think this particular load is passing now  :-)
<tedg> lool, Cool, I wonder why the icon is disappearing -- but that's probably a different bug.
<SpamapS> so, I'm in classic desktop, on natty, and every time I alt-tab I get wobbly effects like I just maximized the window
<SpamapS> oh and the window decorations disappear from the window w/o focus
<seb128> tedg, do you plan to roll a new tarball with those fixes today?
<tedg> seb128, I wasn't going to, do you think I should today?
<seb128> tedg, check with kenvandine
<seb128> tedg, well a2 freeze is tomorrow
<seb128> tedg, so having those either backported or in a tarball would be useful
<tedg> seb128, K, either works for me.  We'll let kenvandine choose :)
<skaet> seb128, didrocks, knevandine_ - are there any more significant new features about to land in the code base for a2 at this point?
<didrocks> skaet: unity is about to be uploaded
<didrocks> skaet: with places which is noteworthy
<chrisccoulson> nice!
<seb128> skaet, new unity with places today
<seb128> that's it
<didrocks> (first sketch of places)
<skaet> didrocks, seb128,  cool.   :)    Any worries about it triggering regressions in other areas?
<seb128> out of unity you mean? or in unity
<skaet> both.  :)
<seb128> seems didrocks is getting some stability issues with the update
<didrocks> skaet: we get some new crashes in unity
<seb128> out of unity things should be ok
<didrocks> that's why I'm looking a little bit before uploading
<didrocks> and the dash is empty, but that's a minor regression
<didrocks> (and won't be fixed)
<skaet> ok - we'll release note document it then.
<skaet> thanks for looking into the stability issue didrocks,   let me know if we need to be adding to the release notes on the subject.
<didrocks> skaet: yw, we'll work with dx for that and let you know :)
 * SpamapS just had a compiz segfault that he's submitting via apport
<rickspencer3> pedro_, hello
<pedro_> hello rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> pedro_, are you involved with validating 10.04.2?
<pedro_> rickspencer3, yes, i'm working on the kernel and image testing of it
<rickspencer3> pedro_, is there an iso tracking page and such?
<pedro_> rickspencer3, jibel is the leader of the effort though
<rickspencer3> ah, ok
 * bcurtiswx waves to room
<seb128> pitti, there is a new gvfs available if you want to do the update
<seb128> just pointing it, if you don't that's ok ;-)
<pitti> seb128: currently working on pygobject, not sure whether I'll get to that today still
<seb128> pitti, no worry
<seb128> I'm calling it a day as well now, sport and dinner
<didrocks> seb128: enjoy!
<didrocks> mvo: hey, have you made some changes to software-center in SoftwarePane in natty? there is no more scroll_app_list (and I guess no more scroll_app_details)
<didrocks> scroll_details*
<didrocks> mvo: same for app_view it seems
<didrocks> seems like I have to rewrite the plugin from scratch
<mvo> didrocks: should not be needed, not that much has chnaged
<mvo> didrocks: but we can have a look at this together tomorrow maybe? trouble is that I'm in a meeting now and need to leave early (in 15min)
<didrocks> mvo: oh sure, tomorrow is fine, thanks :)
<bryceh> rickspencer3, what was the final decision on hibernate?  Is it still supposed to work in the kernel, just not the GUI?  I'm hearing a few bugs about a regression with it, just wondering if they're actual bugs or not
<pitti> I don't think it would be a good idea to disable it in the kernel; we alreayd disabled it in the UI
<bryceh> pitti, also got a question is the UI absence configurable in some fashion (gconf?) or is it gone-gone?
<pitti> bryceh: it's configurable in polkit
<pitti> so not as easy as gconf-editor
<bryceh> ah ok
<pitti> sudo cat /var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority/10-vendor.d/com.ubuntu.desktop.pkla
<pitti> ^ our default policy
<pitti> you can change it in /etc/polkit-1/localauthority
<pitti> but if it's common desire to reenable it, then we shouldn't disable it in the first place
<bryceh> pitti, couple friends (sysadmins) mentioned it'd make them want to switch distros if they couldn't flip it back on
<bryceh> so thanks for the polkit tips, I think that may square things up
<rickspencer3> bryceh, hey, so, uh, I think we actually need to discuss that change  a bit with users and the community before make it permanent
<bryceh> rickspencer3, that'd be a good idea
<rickspencer3> I don't even know if a bug was logged or anything, but I don't know of any really public discussion or such
<rickspencer3> bryceh, maybe I'll pop a note to @ubuntu-devel/@ubuntu-desktop
<rickspencer3> bryce, are there bug #s that you can link me to for reference?
<bryceh> rickspencer3, from what I gather some people like it for persisting state even though it's really slow
<rickspencer3> bryceh, sure, but are those same people maintaining it?
<bryceh> rickspencer3, no bug reports - they asked about it on irc
<rickspencer3> no sane person would want to give up something that has benefit but no cost
<rickspencer3> ok, well, in any case, this isn't somehting we should jfdi, I think
<bryceh> wait, I'm wrong - 710796
<rickspencer3> I'll start a thread, and maybe a bug repot
<rickspencer3> ah, good
<rickspencer3> ok, thanks for jiggling the handle on this one bryceh
<bryceh> rickspencer3, sure thing
<rickspencer3> hmm, right, so the bug only mentions the benefits, and not the costs
<rickspencer3> but amputating a feature like this because it is buggy is not going to be popular outside the group of engineers who do the bulk of the work
<bryceh> rickspencer3, I definitely know the pain of having flood of bug reports for something that's impossible to support (ala 8xx, poulsbo...)
<kklimonda> it's not really removed though. Just disabled.
<bryceh> rickspencer3, but seems like there's room to leave it present but declared unsupported.  We've got X stuff like that, which people can use but we don't take bug reports for.  I could see hibernate fitting in there, especially if upstream isn't responsive to bug reports forwarded along about it.
<kklimonda> I've heard just about as many reports from people for whom the hibernation didn't work as from people who used it with success.. incidentally, I could never make it to work well on my T61
<rickspencer3> bryceh, well, not for OEM services and certification
<rickspencer3> if it's on by default, we need to ensure that it's properly supported
<rickspencer3> maybe we can have a GUI for the setting though?
<rickspencer3> kklimonda, exactly, it's really hard to make it work nicely
<bryceh> ah true
<rickspencer3> bryceh, email sent
<rickspencer3> bryceh, btw, updated this morning,  and everything seems happy again (i965 here)
<bryceh> rickspencer3, cool
<bryceh> rickspencer3, if all goes well we'll have the new xserver in today
<bryceh> unfortunately upstream is not done fiddling with it yet, and sounds like there's going to be yet another ABI break, but we can deal with that post-A2
<rickspencer3> bryceh, so, no new xorg until after A2?
<bryceh> rickspencer3, we'll put in what we got now - chris packaged it up and we have updated multitouch stuff from Chase, so we will have new X in A2.  but the ABI break means we won't be finished at A2 - we'll have to do another respin of all the drivers in the next few weeks
<bcurtiswx> rickspencer3, re: hibernate email.  I think the only difference between suspend and hibernate is whether or not the computer is completely shut off or just in a low-power state.
<bcurtiswx> both attempt to restore the previous session
<bcurtiswx> i am assuming the methods between hibernation and session saving are different though.. so idk if since session saving is corrupt, that it won't corrupt hibernation in the process either
<rickspencer3> bcurtiswx, yes, I understand the difference
<rickspencer3> but suspend will drain your battery over days
<rickspencer3> but if you have KMS it turns back on really fast
<bcurtiswx> rickspencer3, yes
<bcurtiswx> rickspencer3, OK, I think it will be a very interesting experiment.  Do any of the usage statistics show whether suspend/hibernate is preferred over the other?
<rickspencer3> bcurtiswx, not that I know of
<bcurtiswx> rickspencer3, would a poll on which is used more be valuable to this decision?
<rickspencer3> bcurtiswx, let's see what the discussions on the mailing lists turn up
<bcurtiswx> rickspencer3, sure :)
<rickspencer3> bcurtiswx, the thing is, there are costs
<rickspencer3> everyone wants perfectly working hibernate, I know I do
<rickspencer3> but the feature is costly and not perfect
<hoonteke> I'm not a regular Ubu-dev (clearly), but I can anecdotally say that for precisely that startup time, suspend is more used around my office.
<bcurtiswx> rickspencer3, in that case for sure I can see that removing it is the better option. and i agree
<chrisccoulson> i wish there was a way of detecting whether hibernate actually works
<chrisccoulson> it doesn't work on my desktop, ever
<chrisccoulson> yet, it's so easy to accidentally hit hibernate in the session menu
<chrisccoulson> and once you've done that, it's game over (you lose all your work)
<bcurtiswx> chrisccoulson, iirc it doesn't verify that you want to either.. correct?
<chrisccoulson> bcurtiswx, yes. that's presumably because suspend/hibernate are *meant* to be non-destructive
<chrisccoulson> but that's not the case on my desktop
<chrisccoulson> it's like having a self-destruct button ;)
<bcurtiswx> chrisccoulson, yes so because we don't want to destroy someones work, hibernate should be disabled
<bcurtiswx> i haven't had a bad suspend on a stable release yet (knocks on wood)
<rickspencer3> bcurtiswx, hoonteke, chrisccoulson can I ask you guys to also share your thoughts on the mailing list? it would be good to have all the perspectives in one place
<chrisccoulson> sure, i can do that
<hoonteke> rickspencer3: heh, that would imply that I'm a member of the mailing list.  Gonna have to join ...
<rickspencer3> hoonteke, :)
<bcurtiswx> rickspencer3, done :)
<rickspencer3> :)
<hoonteke> bcurtiswx: you just sent a message?
<hoonteke> I hope I joined in time ...
<bcurtiswx> hoonteke, there's an archive don't worry
<hoonteke> yeah, usually is nowadays, but hte message won't be properly threaded from my response unless I can respond to a list message.
<chrisccoulson> heh, i can't wait for unity to publish, so i grab the deb off launchpad instead :)
<thales> Hello,  Nautilus file manager does not display / recognize recent files backed up on back-up HD (format: Ext4) using 'rsync -a'. However terminal command 'ls' shows all files.  Why?
<thales> I checked permissions 'ls -l' and all should be displayed.
<thales> However, noted a phantom drive: media/disk2 {and the following phantom} media/disk2_ ; It seems that the phantom drive is displayed by the file manager, Nautilus
<rickspencer3> bryceh, pitti, etc...
<rickspencer3> so I want to move bug #710796 to policy kit
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 710796 in linux "[regression] hibernate no longer works on natty" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710796
<rickspencer3> what is the correct package there?
<broder> rickspencer3: do you actually want it owned by polkit, or by the package that owns /var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority/10-vendor.d/com.ubuntu.desktop.pkla (i.e. policykit-desktop-privileges)
<rickspencer3> policykit-desktop-privileges
<rickspencer3> I think
<rickspencer3> just not linux
<rickspencer3> thanks broder
<bratsche> bryceh: I guess the new X stuff landed?  I was able to get Natty desktop running on Sandy Bridge today.
<bratsche> w00t
<hoonteke> rickspencer3: is there an initial moderation of the list?  I have not yet received my reply to Bryce's email.  (since I'm a new member, etc.)
<bryceh> bratsche-afk, yep the -intel and mesa bits landed which should give most of the support
<bryceh> xorg-server 1.10 will be landing today.  Not sure if that include SB bits but that'll be the final piece of the puzzle
<bratsche> bryceh: Ah, awesome.  Looking forward to having everything in. :)
<bcurtiswx_> unity clicking ubuntu button is blank. should I have other packages installed right now?
<bcurtiswx_> found it, had to use main server instead of US server
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-02-01
<bbordwell> does anyone know if there is a reason that poppler is compiled without libopenjpeg?
<bbordwell> Okay I have this poppler bug that can be fixed by changing a compile option in /debian/rules (only downside is that it adds a build-dep) is there anyway I can get this changed?
<micahg> bbordwell: bug #?
<bbordwell> 710412
<RAOF> bbordwell: If there's a bug already filed, you can make the packaging changes yourself and attach a debdiff.
<RAOF> bbordwell: Ah, yes.  There *is* a reason poppler isn't built with libopenjpeg; openjpeg is in Universe, not main, so needs a main inclusion review before it can be promoted.
<bbordwell> RAOF, is there a wiki describing how to get that process started?
<bbordwell> i think i found it..
<RAOF> You'd be looking for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess
<bbordwell> thank you I will work on that
<bbordwell> how do you find a list of all build-dep of a package?
<micahg> bbordwell: apt-cache showsrc?
<micahg> bbordwell: what do you want to do?
<bbordwell> I want to know the build-deps of libopenjpeg2
<bbordwell> i do not see them listed anywhere obvious using synaptic
<micahg> apt-cache showsrc libopenjpeg
<bbordwell> thank you :)
<TheMuso> So the big X rebuild begins... :)
<bryceh> TheMuso, yup
<RAOF> Time to sell your stocks in proprietary drivers :){
<Amaranth> and find another IRC client and text editor, apparently
<TheMuso> Thats fine for my desktop, but not the laptop. :)
<TheMuso> However if nouveau has worthwhile power management with 2.6.38/natty, then I'll likely use that and try out nouveau's experimental code.
<bryceh> Amaranth, touchpad got pretty twitchy for me as well
<TheMuso> experimental 3D that is
<bbordwell> hmm question seven for a main inclusion request (Standards compliance: The package should meet the FHS and Debian Policy standards. Major violations should be documented and justified. Also, the source packaging should be reasonably easy to understand and maintain. ) is a bit over my head would someone be willing to look at this?
<RAOF> TheMuso: I'm not sure whether power management has landed for 2.6.38, and which chipsets it applies to if it has.  There's certainly still active development happening.
<TheMuso> ah ok then.
<bbordwell> RAOF, If you are interested I filed the MIR report (bug 711061). Im afraid it may not be perfect as I have never done this before and I am not a dev but hopefully I can at least get this thought about.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 711061 in ubuntu "[MIR] libopenjpeg" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711061
<RAOF> Would anyone like to sponsor an xserver-xorg-video-geode upload to fix the ftbfs against the new X server+
<RAOF> ?
<TheMuso> Sure.
<RAOF> TheMuso: Bryce has just popped back up.  I'll happily get him to sponsor instead.
<TheMuso> ok
<RAOF> Of course, if you're interested in a couple of minutes of work, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChrisHalseRogers/CoreDevApplication is still there :)
<kenvandine> wow... look at the xorg churn tonight!
 * kenvandine goes to bed instead of updating just yet :)
<RAOF> Welcome to the turbulence as we rebuild all the drivers against the new ABI :)
<TheMuso> RAOF: Yeah Its on my todo list. :)
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> I need to run out for an appointment for ~ 2.5 hours
<didrocks> good morning
<seb128> hello
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<didrocks> hey seb128, chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks, how are you too?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm fine, thanks, and you? :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, not too bad thanks
<seb128> hey didrocks chrisccoulson, how are you?
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you are up early today!
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> woken up by more daughter ;)
<chrisccoulson> *my daughter even
<chrisccoulson> d'oh, i need some coffee
<mvo> chrisccoulson: more daughters? careful ;)
<mvo> chrisccoulson: and yeah, I know this feeling very well (woken up early and the need of coffee^Wtea)
<chrisccoulson> heh :-)
<chrisccoulson> i think 1 daughter is enough for now ;)
 * mvo nods
<pitti> re
<Sweetshark> pitti: Good morning!
<pitti> Sweetshark: hey Bjoern, welcome to the desktop team!
<pitti> seb128, chrisccoulson, mvo: ^ say hello to our new LibO hero!
<mvo> Sweetshark: nice, welcome!
<RAOF> Sweetshark: Oooh, welcome!
<chrisccoulson> hi Sweetshark, welcome :-)
<mvo> OOo!
<seb128> hey Sweetshark
<seb128> welcome on board!
<pitti> Sweetshark: did you already talk to Jason and got a mail from HR?
<Sweetshark> Hello all! What a nice welcome!
<Sweetshark> pitti: I talked to Jason already and got lots on emails recently from HR ;)
<mvo> would you mind to add your real name in the irc prefs please (same for seb128 ;)
<pitti> Sweetshark: ah, nice! that should get you a little further wrt. wiki access, @canonical.com email address, etc.?
<chrisccoulson> mvo - i don't see your real name either ;)
<chrisccoulson> but we all know who you are ;)
<mvo> chrisccoulson: oh? then I blame xchat, I definitely set it in the preferences :)
<chrisccoulson> heh :-)
 * chrisccoulson checks his settings too
<mvo> I see yours
<RAOF> I see mvo's, too.
<chrisccoulson> oh, it must be my xchat ;)
<chrisccoulson> i see everyone else's though
 * mvo just hides from chrisccoulson 
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> hum, I would try but unity dropped the xchat-gnome menus when I restarted it
<seb128> so I've no access to the menu to go the preferences now
<mvo> lol
<seb128> stupid thing
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - killall unity-panel-service ;)
<chrisccoulson> i think i might assign a shortcut key to that!
<seb128> lol
<seb128> way to deal with unity!
<chrisccoulson> lol
<didrocks> welcome Sweetshark!
<didrocks> mvo: seb128 didn't get the time to add his real name ;)
<mvo> didrocks: actually, it *is* his real name
<didrocks> mvo: heh, right :-)
<chrisccoulson> nice. jo says if i go out and buy some bacon, she will cook me some breakfast
<chrisccoulson> fantastic!
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: That sounds like an excellent deal!
<chrisccoulson> heh :-)
<didrocks> hey RAOF!
<RAOF> didrocks: Good morning!
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, couchdb and mozjs is a pain :/
<RAOF> Have some bacon.  That'll make it look better!
<chrisccoulson> lol
 * Sweetshark should have a nice and correct /whois too now ;)
<pitti> Sweetshark: yep, looking good now :)
 * RAOF has cracked the ‘n’s in his quest to rebuild everything on arm.
<pitti> RAOF: still having fun cranking the rebuild machine?
<pitti> RAOF: current dist-upgrade is still breaking due to xserver-xorg-video-8 here; but that could be due to me having had xorg-edgers PPA in Dallas
<RAOF> pitti: The armel buildds thought it'd be funny to build all the drivers against the old X server.  I'll show them! mutter mutter mutter.
<pitti> RAOF: "Use the build dependencies, Luke!"
<RAOF> pitti: Yeah, that's what I'm doing now.
<RAOF> But that's quite a lot more effort than “script a rebuild changelog entry and upload a suitable wait after the xserver”
<pitti> *nod*
<pitti> just easier because dep-waits will sort it out for you, and you can upload everything in one go
<RAOF> This is true.
<didrocks> RAOF: is it intended that I can update: 11-common xorg xserver-common xserver-xephyr xserver-xorg-input-all xserver-xorg-video-all but it's holding back other  xserver-xorg* packages?
<RAOF> didrocks: No, it's not intended.  There are about to be a huge slew of rebuilds, again.
<didrocks> ok, waiting then :)
<RAOF> And mach64 and r128 builds, because they're not in -video-all, so got missed by the first sweep.
<pitti> micahg, chrisccoulson: could either of you give the lucid-proposed thunderbird-locales (bug 705028) a quick testing? it would really help unblock 10.04.2 if we could check this today
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 705028 in thunderbird-locales "Update Thunderbird translations to 3.1.7" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/705028
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, sure
<pitti> cheers!
<chrisccoulson> pitti - if you're looking at SRU's at any point, bug 538796 is fairly important
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 538796 in moon "cannot open Firefox/Chromium/Google Chrome when libmoon is installed" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538796
<chrisccoulson> that's the number 1 firefox crasher on ubuntu atm ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: lucid is frozen, but I can do maverick
<chrisccoulson> pitti - cool, thanks
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, it's not on any of the CDs, so I guess it's ok
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks. i'm trying to avoid having the plugin blacklisted by mozilla
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ok, done
<chrisccoulson> pitti - excellent, thanks
<pitti> RAOF: xserver-xorg-input-mouse, xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse, and xserver-xorg-video-ati{,-dbg} are still uninstallable, is that known?
<pitti> (see http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/natty_probs.html)
<RAOF> Yeah.
<RAOF> I'm working my way through that list.
<pitti> great, thanks
<RAOF> -vmmouse was also built against the old Xserver :(
<RAOF> Almost through the ‘s’s!
<pitti> :)
 * pitti gets into the pilot seat
<NetShadow> is there is a software that can boost my bittorrent upload ratio like greeytorrent for linux?
<chrisccoulson> excellent, i think i've got couchdb working with a debug build of mozjs, and no assertions now :-)
<chrisccoulson> what a nightmare
<chrisccoulson> it's not very well documented
<seb128> Riddell, rejecting a source because the copyright year is one year off? you are picky! ;-)
<Riddell> I prefer to think of it as high standards rather than picky :)
<seb128> hum
<seb128> nessita, hello
<nessita> seb128: hi!
<seb128> nessita, how are you?
<nessita> pretty good! enjoying some awesome mate\
<nessita> you?
<seb128> hum, mate as the drink or as team mates? ;-)
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<mvo> tea!
<nessita> as the drink
<seb128> nessita, so I just got apport trigerring
<seb128> nessita, http://paste.ubuntu.com/560939/
<seb128> nessita, the stacktrace is similar to the one on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/711177
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 711177 in unity "images preview in places are not rendered correctly" [Undecided,Triaged]
<seb128> ups
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/702616
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 702616 in ubuntuone-client "Passing tests with odd DBus errors" [Medium,Confirmed]
<seb128> nessita, ^ rather
<nessita> let's see
<seb128> nessita, do you want a new bug? or is this one enough?
<nessita> hum, let me see if i understand what is going on. The bug report you mentioned is 'harmless' since it was only affecting the test run, and that was caused because in the test run, we're not faking one of ours dbus services
<nessita> seb128: IRL, it does not make sense having that trace
<seb128> nessita, ok, I'm not sure if the one I get breaks anything
<seb128> but I got it twice since yesterday
<nessita> seb128: please fill a new bug with the appport info, and let me know how to reproduce, if possible
<seb128> the "how to reproduce" is not easy
<seb128> I've been restarting my sesison a bunch of time to try unity and now I got apport to trigger with that crash
<seb128> nessita, I will report the bug and try to keep an eye on when, how it happens
<seb128> nessita, it was a few minute into the current session thoguh
<seb128> so it's not likely during a session restart
<nessita> seb128: thanks. Let me know if you get that again, I'm testing a prisitine natty install right now, installing updates ATM
<nessita> seb128: let me know the bug # when you have it, please :-)
<seb128> nessita, ok, I will, I need to update some packages first apport will not le report it right now because some x11 packages are not uptodate
<nessita> hum, something wants to remove xserver-xorg-core...
<seb128> nessita, yeah, it's middle of the xorg transition, wait a few hours
<nessita> I will
<nessita> seb128: ok, I'll try to reproduce later. Thanks again!
<seb128> yw
<nessita> kenvandine: I filled bug #711233 as we agreed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 711233 in indicator-me "Remove Ubuntu One from me indicator" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711233
<chrisccoulson> aaaaaaaaaaaaah, syncdaemon is making my leg burn ;)
<Riddell> cyphermox: bug 710728 says "you want to sync usb-modeswitch-data 20101222-2 from experimental too."  please file a bug if that is so
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 710728 in usb-modeswitch "Sync usb-modeswitch 1.1.6-1 (main) from Debian experimental (main)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710728
<cyphermox> ah
<cyphermox> ohh, I was certain this was all in one source package, thanks Riddell
<NetShadow> is there is a software that can boost my bittorrent upload ratio like greeytorrent for linux?
<Riddell> NetShadow: support questions in #ubuntu
<NetShadow> ok sorry
<kenvandine> Riddell, uploaded dbus-test-runner again
<kenvandine> Riddell, thx for the review
<cyphermox> pitti, could you please ack the usb-modeswitch-data sync for sponsorship as well? --> https://launchpad.net/bugs/711251
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 711251 in usb-modeswitch-data "Sync usb-modeswitch-data 20101222-2 (main) from Debian experimental (main)" [Wishlist,New]
<pitti> cyphermox: sure!
<cyphermox> pitti, thanks
<pitti> cyphermox: oh, there's a new data-packed binary; do we want to use that?
<cyphermox> pitti, I don't know. maybe to ship on the cd instead of the non-packed data?
<pitti> doesn't matter for CD space
<pitti> just for installed
<cyphermox> heh
<cyphermox> I don't really see a benefit for either, except maybe as a workaround to debian #577853
<ubot2> Debian bug 577853 in usb-modeswitch-data "usb-modeswitch-data: Unusual chars in filenames" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/577853
<seb128> nessita, on what source should I report a bug about the ubuntuone indicator-messages entry not having a > indicating that the service is running?
<nessita> seb128: you can do it on ubuntuone-control-panel, and I'll seek help around (I have no idea how to get that :-))
<kenvandine> nessita, let me take a peak at the code there and see if i can tell what's going on
<seb128> nessita, kenvandine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/711260
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 711260 in ubuntuone-control-panel "the indicator messages entry should indicate that the service is running" [Undecided,New]
<nessita> kenvandine: thanks!
<nessita> seb128: ack
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, empathy will be making some 2.34.x releases eventually for non-gnome3.  cassidy will ping you about it once it's further along.  This is just an FYI.
<seb128> eventually?
<cassidy> I will :)
<seb128> I've seen the commits
<cassidy> like this week
<seb128> cassidy, nice, what will be in this one? is that a close from 2.32 or close from GNOME3 with gtk2 or..?
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, i can never seem to figure out things before you.  I've learned my lesson, no underestimating seb128.
 * bcurtiswx_ sulks away
<cassidy> that's 2.32 + some fixes and new features we want people to use
<seb128> cassidy, it will work on GNOME 2.32 right?
<cassidy> like contact search, SASL, etc
<cassidy> yeah yeah
<seb128> great ;-)
<cassidy> you just need a recent tp-glib and folks but you have those already any way
<bcurtiswx_> 0.3.4 not yet, i think
<cassidy> folks 0.3.4 breaks it's API so wait for my first empathy release using it maybe
<kenvandine> nessita, is that from lp:ubuntuone-control-panel ?
<kenvandine> i can't even find an import for indicate
<nessita> kenvandine: the icon in the messaging menu opens the executable from lp:ubuntuone-control-panel. The messaging menu specific entries come from lp:ubutuone-client
<nessita> kenvandine: would that answer your question?
<kenvandine> yes, thx
<kenvandine> and i think that explains why this isn't showing up
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, instead of me bringing up things you already know about, i'll just wait for you to talk to me about packaging them up ;)
<seb128> don't wait on me to do updates ;-)
<seb128> you can work on those
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, i know but I seem to figure out about them way after you do, so if you let me know of them (when I may not already know) then I can
<seb128> ok
<seb128> well I'm just watching the gnome #commits channel and the ftp uploads lists
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, GIMPnet?
<seb128> yes
<bcurtiswx_> where is the ftp uploads list at?
 * bcurtiswx_ waves to vish
<vish> bcurtiswx_: hey..
<kenvandine> nessita, i think i have it, testing then will propose a branch :)
<nessita> kenvandine: your rock!
<nessita> you*
<kenvandine> nessita, i have to run to an appointment... the problem seems to be that messaging.py isn't included in the ubuntuone-client package
<kenvandine> so it isn't installed
 * kenvandine runs out
<nessita> kenvandine: thanks!
<desrt> dbarth__: good morning
<GunnarHj> pitti: Hi Martin,
<GunnarHj> pitti: Have you seen my latest comment at https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/gdm/language-menu/+merge/45681 ? Wondering if you draw the same conclusions as I did.
<Riddell> ubuntu desktop has ttf-dejavu-core installed but not ttf-dejavu-extra, is there anything which brings in ttf-dejavu-extra or do you just live without italic and the rest?
<pitti> GunnarHj: hello!
<pitti> GunnarHj: I saw the reply; as the language list loading is already lazy, I think that's fine
<GunnarHj> pitti: Yeah, that's what I thought you'd say. Think it's desirable that it's committed/released before Alpha 2, in order to get l-s and gdm in sync.
<rickspencer3> seems my desktop solved the age old question of which side to put the buttons on this morning
<rickspencer3> it took the nuclear option, no buttons at all!
<pitti> GunnarHj: we are in soft freeze already, I'll review/upload after a2
<pitti> rickspencer3: oh, after removing menus we now remove buttons, too?
<rickspencer3> it's brilliant, really
<rickspencer3> tbh, I'm just happy that Unity loaded this time
<rickspencer3> after I dis-upgraded last night, Unity has been less than totally stable
<mvo> no worries, 1,5 days till a2
<rickspencer3> *dist-upgraded
<didrocks> rickspencer3: it's not, it's crashing a lot
<rickspencer3> though "dis-upgrade" would be a nice option to have as well
<didrocks> (while places are loading in fact, you can get some crashes)
<didrocks> once they did their job, it's pretty stable
<didrocks> so, hibernate is better :)
 * didrocks runs…
 * bcurtiswx_ tests hibernate
<pitti> awesome; I opened the PTS for pm-utils, and now firefox keeps crashing right on startup..
<GunnarHj> pitti: Ok, TIA
<kamstrup> mvo: hi, have you ever considered creating a icon-theme.cache file for the icons in /usr/share/app-install ? That way  one can use GtkIconTheme and access all the icon data using mmap()ed I/O
<kamstrup> mvo: it would speed up the icon loading *a lot*
<kamstrup> mvo: on my box it gives a 22mb icon-theme.cache, which is not a huge deal compared to the stock gnome theme which has a 35mb .cache file
<mvo> kamstrup: indeed
<pitti> and these are generated at runtime only anyway
<kamstrup> mvo: it would improve the experience in the Unity apps place signiticantly
 * kamstrup is teh spellar today!
<kamstrup> mvo, pitti: do you want a bug on it?
<mvo> kamstrup: yes please
<kamstrup> mvo: against which product?
<seb128> mterry, hey
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey
<mterry> seb128, hello!
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<seb128> you guys probably know better about libdbusmenu and appmenu than other on this channel
<mvo> kamstrup: app-install-data please
<seb128> would any of you be interested by trying to get shotwell working?
<seb128> the way it does menus is a bit special and appmenu has issues with it it seems
<mterry> seb128, sure...
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - sure, i don't mind looking at that
<chrisccoulson> oh ;)
<seb128> well don't fight, whoever has some time for it
<seb128> bug #649340
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 649340 in appmenu-gtk "in Unity, top-level Shotwell menu does not change when user switches views" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/649340
<seb128> mterry, do you have other things on your todo for now?
<seb128> I know chrisccoulson tends to be busy with firefox work...
<mterry> seb128, chrisccoulson talked about it, I'll look at the bug today
<chrisccoulson> well, couchdb mainly atm ;)
<chrisccoulson> or, at least it seems that way ;)
<seb128> mterry, ok thanks, can you comment on the bug saying that and assign it to you?
<mterry> yup
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok
<kamstrup> mvo: ok, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/711304 for reference
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 711304 in unity "Create icon-theme.cache file to support mmap()ed icon loading" [Undecided,New]
<mpt> mvo, sorry, looks like I won't have time for R+R cleanup today
<mvo> mpt: no worries, its a2 time anyway
<seb128> pitti, can you connect to the retracers?
<pitti> seb128: I haven't tried yet since ronne got moved
<seb128> pitti, I get a permission denied...
<pitti> seb128: you can't access ronne any more
<seb128> hum
<dobey> KenEdwards: you have an old version of python-ubuntuone-client
<dobey> damnit
<dobey> KenEdwards: sorry again :)
<seb128> pitti, so how do we fix retracers when they crash?
<dobey> kenvandine: you have an old version of python-ubuntuone-client
<pitti> seb128: everything was moved to osageorange
<pitti> seb128: it's got a new alias porter-i386.canonical.com
<pitti> I can log in there
<seb128> pitti, thank you, I must have missed the email about this
<pitti> argh, launchpadlib.errors SNAFU again :/
<seb128> pitti, I can fix those
<seb128> pitti, well that's the i386 one
<seb128> the amd64 crashed on a different issue, I removed the lock to see if it still happens
<pitti> merci
<seb128> pitti, I will fix the i386 environment
<seb128> pitti, you're welcome
<kenvandine> dobey, i have the latest in natty
<kenvandine> well, as of late last night :)
<mterry> going offline, be back in time for meeting
<didrocks> tremolux: will you release the lock soon for the meeting page?
<didrocks> mterry: see you!
<tremolux> didrocks: you bet  :)
<bcurtiswx_> are all the xserver-xorg files changes done?
<didrocks> tremolux: do you want starting an editing war? :-)
<tremolux> didrocks: totally!
<mvo> kamstrup: if you experimented with that already, could you attach your theme file please?
<tremolux> didrocks: (open, for for it)
<mvo> kamstrup: the index.theme I mean
<didrocks> tremolux: hehe :-)
<didrocks> hanks!
<didrocks> t*
<mvo> kamstrup: hm, nevermind, it appears a oneline file is enough
<mvo> eh, two
<chrisccoulson> pitti - do you know if xulrunner-2.0 is seeded anywhere?
<chrisccoulson> i want to upload a change to it so i can get fennec to build
<pitti> Task: kubuntu-dvd-live
<Riddell> don't we have a meeting now?
<didrocks> Riddell: in 25 minutes, isn't it?
<Riddell> "this is the weekly reminder about our desktop team meeting at 16:00 UTC today, in #ubuntu-desktop"
<Riddell> but if that's wrong I'll go and make some soup
<didrocks> oh 16:00 UTC? Shouldn't it be 16:30 as usual?
<pitti> sorry, I mistyped
<pitti> yes, 16:30 as usual
<pitti> Sweetshark: ^ FYI
<didrocks> Riddell: I think you are the only one to read the content of it, then :)
<Riddell> well I can never remember the times of various meetings and rely on reminders to remind me
<Sweetshark> pitti: k
<mvo> kamstrup: so I can generate the file now, but it appears that its not mmaped() for my test, did that work in your tests?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - oh, was "Task: kubuntu-dvd-live" in response to my question? sorry, only just noticed that ;)
<chrisccoulson> i guess i can wait until after a2 ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: it's apparently on the kubuntu DVD
<kamstrup> mvo: I think you need to configure your GtkIconTheme instance appropriately for it to work
<kamstrup> mvo: ie. not "out of the box"
<mvo> kamstrup: I set the search_path accordingly
<mvo> (I think ;)
<kamstrup> mvo: can you paste your test code somewhere?
<mvo> kamstrup: will do in a little bit, I just need to finish another task
<kamstrup> mvo: i'd guess you need a set_search_path() and set_custom_theme()
<kenvandine> mterry, now that i've split those providers out of geoclue, can you look at bug 686034 again?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 686034 in geoclue "[MIR] geoclue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686034
<kenvandine> we want to upload a new indicator-datetime today which needs it
<mterry> kenvandine, ok, looking now
<kenvandine> so i want to get that over to main
<kenvandine> mterry, thx
<pitti> Sweetshark, bryce_, chrisccoulson, didrocks, tremolux, Riddell, kenvandine, cyphermox, mterry, seb128, tkamppeter: meeting ping
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> hey
 * tremolux waves
<Riddell> yay, meeting!
<mterry> heyo
<cyphermox> hey :)
<Sweetshark> pitti: meeting pong?
 * kenvandine waves
<pitti> welcome everyone
<chrisccoulson> meh, only a tiny bit of my screen works
<pitti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-02-01
<chrisccoulson> seems there is an invisible firefox window covering it, and swallowing all events
<kenvandine> ugh... rebooted and now it says i don't have the hardware to run unity anymore
<kenvandine> guess i shouldn't have upgraded yet :)
<pitti> I'll do the meeting today, as our beloved team manager had some unexpected family growth :)
<kenvandine> :-)
<pitti> first, everyone say hello to our newest team member Sweetshark
<MrChrisDruif> Unexpected?
<Riddell> hello Sweetshark
<pitti> Sweetshark: do you want to introduce yourself quickly?
<kenvandine> expected... just a little early
<rickspencer3> pitti, would you put that in the category of a race condition, or a resource leak?
<chrisccoulson> hi Sweetshark!
<cyphermox> hey Sweetshark, welcome
<didrocks> hey Sweetshark, welcome again ;)
 * pitti giggles
<tremolux> hey Sweetshark!  \o
<mterry> Sweetshark, hi@
<mterry> hi! even
<rickspencer3> hi Sweetshark!
<Sweetshark> Hello everyone! Usually one says something like "I cannot remember all those new faces" on the first day ;) ... but nicks arent easier ;)
<seb128> welcome Sweetshark
<pitti> Bjoern will take over LibO maintenance and development, which we all have been waiting for
<Sweetshark> Oh, I overead the "introduce yourself" part ...
<pitti> so I guess he now takes over the "biggest package in the desktop team" trophy
 * kenvandine hugs Sweetshark
<Riddell> Sweetshark: do drop by the KDE stall at FOSDEM and say hi
<pitti> Riddell: nice that you bring it up -- who will go to FOSDEM this year?
<tkamppeter> hi
<tremolux> Sweetshark: where are you based?
<Riddell> I'm giving a talk, I should probably think of something to say
<didrocks> I will
<Sweetshark> Yeah, I have been ~3 years at Sun/Oracles OpenOffice team and am excited to join you now and help out with LO.
<pitti> Riddell: just demo KDE 4.6 and let the audience watch in awe?
 * Sweetshark will be at FOSDEM.
<MrChrisDruif> Where was FOSDEM this year again? Brussels, Belgium right?
<pitti> *nod*
<Riddell> MrChrisDruif: Brussels, same place as every year
 * MrChrisDruif crawls back to his alcove
 * pitti suppresses the urge to ask Sweetshark about his diet preferences which his nick suggests
<Sweetshark> tremolux: Im based in Hamburg, Germany where the old dungeons of the StarDivision-Team lie ...
<pitti> so, let's go to the team updates
<pitti> kenvandine: partner update?
<Sweetshark> pitti: hrhr, no there a "deeper meaning" to the nick ;)
<pitti> Sweetshark: you gotta tell us over a beer at the next conf
<Sweetshark> pitti: roger, wilco.
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> DX is in really good shape, lots of releases last week
<kenvandine> indicator-datetime with eds and geoclue should get uploaded today
<kenvandine> assuming we get geoclue into main today
<pitti> kenvandine: please avoid uploading today, as we are in a2 freeze
<pitti> and the archive is broken enough as it is still :/
<kenvandine> oh, i thought we could anytime today was ok?
<kenvandine> ugh... ok... i really wanted to get that in
<kenvandine> i guess next week will do then :)
<seb128> hum
<pitti> well, don't break anything :)
<seb128> kenvandine, don't listen to pitti it's only one indicator ;-)
<kenvandine> hehehe
<kenvandine> anyway
<pitti> anythign which involves NEWing, soname bumps, breakage due to architectures going out of sync etc. should be avoided now
<kenvandine> pitti, ok... that shouldn't be an issue
<chrisccoulson> oh, i guess that means i can upload xulrunner then ;)
<chrisccoulson> j/k ;)
<seb128> kenvandine, right, what you need to be careful about is installability
<kenvandine> for U1, they won't have the progress integration with the launcher yet, that work in the launcher isn't due to land until around the 10th
<seb128> one indicator update shouldn't be an issue
<seb128> there is no need to be overconservative it's a2 only and it's tuesday
<kenvandine> otherwise they are in good shape
<chrisccoulson> progress integration?
<pitti> still, we need workign CDs at some point
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: it's a libunity API to show progress on the launchers
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, using libunity to display status of syncdaemon and such in the launcher
<pitti> kenvandine: nice; we also got places back now?
<kenvandine> pitti, yeah, but that will be in didrocks update
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, nice! can i show progress of downloads in firefox there?
<chrisccoulson> i feel another task coming on here ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: it will if you can teach firefox to speak to it :)
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, someday :)
<chrisccoulson> nice!
<pitti> kenvandine: ok, thanks for the heads-up; can you please add this to the wiki, too?
<chrisccoulson> i'll take a look at that after the meeting
<pitti> didrocks: want to continue with the unity status?
<kenvandine> i did
<didrocks> pitti: sure
<didrocks> all is more or less on the wiki
<didrocks> a lot of uploads to get all the new things in shape
<didrocks> most important thing is the return of the places
<didrocks> so you should ensure to have them installed (unity-place-files and unity-place-applications)
<kenvandine> didrocks, is places expected to be empty?
<didrocks>  /!\ quite unstable for alpha2, really a first version
<didrocks> kenvandine: no, but there is a bug that sometimes they are
<seb128> kenvandine, install the places binaries?
<didrocks> kenvandine: try to do a search and empty it
<kenvandine> maybe that is the problem :)
<seb128> kenvandine, do you have unity-place-files or applications?
<kenvandine> not a recommends yet?
<seb128> it is
 * didrocks already told it ^^
<seb128> but upgrades seem to not always pull new recommends in
<didrocks> yeah, it's an unity recommends
<seb128> or we had issues last cycle with that
<kenvandine> ah... i don't
<seb128> so I wouldn't be surprised if that's still an issue
<kenvandine> i had them marked as "un"
<pitti> -> off-meeting discussion
<kenvandine> sorry :)
<pitti> (np)
<seb128> (well, worth mentionning for other who might run into the issue)
<didrocks> any question/complain? ;)
<seb128> (but yeah, not to discuss there)
<pitti> tremolux: thanks for the s-c report on the wiki, great to see r&r in action! anything to discsuss there?
<pitti> didrocks: will complain once I restart my desktop session :-P
<tremolux> yeah, r&r!  it's cool!
<pitti> didrocks: (seriously, good job with landing this in time!)
<tremolux> all rock star accolades to mvo, this is his baby  :D
<didrocks> pitti: thanks (I think it's time to /quit then before you restart) :)
<tremolux> it's awesome to see reviews coming in..
<tremolux> anyway, nothing more from me about it unless questions?
<pitti> Riddell: what's new in Kubuntu land? any A2 blockers we need to be aware of or need more hands?
<chrisccoulson> heh, i only reviewed software-center so far :-)
<Riddell>  * KDE SC 4.6.0 is in and compiled, blocked on ARM by bug 708714
<Riddell>  * CDs building and no longer oversized
<Riddell>  * 13 bugs milestoned for alpha 2 http://goo.gl/yGhJd
<Riddell>  * bug 705917 for ubiquity a pain for alpha 2 nothing alpha critical (besides ARM being broken)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 708714 in kdebindings "pykde fails to compile on ARM" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708714
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 705917 in ubiquity "kde frontend keyboard selector broken" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/705917
<Riddell>  * Some more green on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<pitti> 13 bugs seems a little on the optimistic side; I hope most of them aren't breaking install?
<Riddell> no, nothing breaks install
<pitti> (just the top two, I guess)
<Riddell> ARM is not happy for sure and we may have to put up with using US keyboard layouts
<pitti> ah, so primarily the keyboard selector thing
<pitti> Riddell: is there a "root package" for arm, or is it a toolchaininsh issue?
<Riddell> it's kdebindings at fault (or maybe sip4)
<pitti> ah
<Riddell> but I can't work out what's changed since the older versions
<pitti> Riddell: so it's not just the switch to gcc4.5?
<Riddell> I don't think that's relevant, although I guess it's worth checking
<pitti> ok, thanks for the heads-up; nice to see the CDs back in size
<pitti> I'd also like to run over the stragglers in http://people.canonical.com/~platform/workitems/natty/canonical-desktop-team-natty-alpha-2.html
<pitti> as at this point we shouldn't shake up the archive much any more
<pitti> I mailed Charline about her's, not answer yet; I think we can postpone to a3, although it sounds like a prerequisite for a11y work
<pitti> TheMuso: ^ do you know more details?
<pitti> haven't heard from her in two days
<pitti> kenvandine: "build libappindicator with gtk3" sounds like it wouldn't block natty at all, so I guess it's safe to move to a3?
<kenvandine> yeah
<pitti> RAOF's "talk to debian" WI can still happen, I guess
<pitti> and I think we need to move TheMuso's three a11y WIs to a3
<pitti> anything else?
<Riddell> what's all this about no hibernate?
<bryceh> heya
<pitti> 55 WIs left for http://people.canonical.com/~platform/workitems/natty/canonical-desktop-team-natty-alpha-3.html, that's going to be fun again
<pitti> Riddell: currently being discussed on the list
<pitti> Riddell: we'll get back the kernel support for it, so the remaining discussion is about how much to disable it in the UI
<pitti> (or if at all)
<pitti> disabling it in the kernel was an error
<pitti> Any other business for the metting?
<pitti> meeting, too
<pitti> ok, thanks everyone!
<didrocks> thanks :)
<Sweetshark> nice timing ;)
<kenvandine> thx
<tremolux> thanks all!
 * Sweetshark dials in for libreofice tsc call ...
<didrocks> so, I was about to review and rate software-center with an exceptional rating, then, submitting it failed
<didrocks> let me change the review :)
<tremolux> didrocks: haha!
<didrocks> kenvandine: so, you got the "can't run unity" dialog, isn't it?
<tremolux> didrocks: guess we earned that  ;)
<didrocks> tremolux: hehe :)
<kenvandine> didrocks, yup
<kenvandine> with intel graphics
<kenvandine> always worked before
<didrocks> kenvandine: and does unity start?
<kenvandine> just did an update, not dist-upgrade
<didrocks> tremolux: reviews.staging.ubuntu.com gives an error 500
<kenvandine> didrocks, doesn't appear to... i get an empty screen
<didrocks> kenvandine: empty? hum, doesn't sound good
<kenvandine> nope
<didrocks> should at least start nvidia
<kenvandine> no fallback
<kenvandine> nvidia?
<didrocks> s/nvidia/gnome-panel
<kenvandine> hehehe
<kenvandine> easily confused :-D
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<didrocks> ok, looking at it then
<tremolux> didrocks: hrm hrm, ok, any chance you can pastebin it?  I can check what's going on
<kenvandine> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<kenvandine> in my xsession-errors
<didrocks> tremolux: sure http://paste.ubuntu.com/561037/
<didrocks> kenvandine: hum, what segfault? (not looking at unity, trying to see why the fallback doesn't work)
<tremolux> didrocks: got it, thx!
<didrocks> kenvandine: can you please add --debug to gnome-session line in /usr/share/xsessions/gnome.desktop
<kenvandine> didrocks, compiz
<didrocks> oh
<didrocks> but still, you should get gnome-panel at least
<kenvandine> so my gnome-session is trying to start compiz too
<didrocks> kenvandine: yeah, that's intended
<kenvandine> still want that with --debug?
<didrocks> then if compiz can't start, compiz run metacity
<didrocks> kenvandine: yes please
<tremolux> mterry: thanks a lot for all your reviews btw!  it's great to see them
<mterry> tremolux, 'course  :)
<tremolux> mterry: and so sorry about the Déjà Dup issue, we will get that cleared asap so that the vast backlog of positive reviewers can have their say
<mterry> tremolux, heh :)
<seb128> didrocks, speaking of "can't get unity", there is bunch of nux crashes in the detection utility on launchpad
<seb128> didrocks, you might want to point jay to those
<didrocks> seb128: already done :)
<seb128> k
<seb128> I've switched a few of those to public earlier today
<didrocks> hence the fact I still try to run unity even if it crashes
 * cyphermox -> lunch
<didrocks> yeah, I saw that, thanks!
<kenvandine> didrocks, ok, so what do you want from this output?
<kenvandine> it is very noisy :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: the start, before it tries to run compiz
<kenvandine> didrocks, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/561043/
<kenvandine> that part?
<didrocks> kenvandine: no before, the gnome-session part
<didrocks> kenvandine: before it tries to start the apps
<didrocks> kenvandine: can you just pastebin until INITIALIZATION?
<kenvandine> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/561045/
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, can you work on bug #706941?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 706941 in indicator-appmenu "unity-panel-service crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/706941
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is the appmenu code crashing when opening an evolution contact dialog
<didrocks> kenvandine: /usr/local/share/gnome-session/sessions/classic-gnome.session ?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, can take a look at that
<didrocks> oh no, forget it :)
<didrocks> I misread
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<didrocks> so /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/classic-gnome.session
<didrocks> kenvandine: you have gnome-panel in it, isn't it?
<fta> Title: evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in g_variant_unref()
<seb128> chrisccoulson, can bug #706941 be closed?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 706941 in indicator-appmenu "unity-panel-service crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/706941
<seb128> chrisccoulson, bug #703689
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 703689 in indicator-appmenu "Window registration racy with GDbus port" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703689
<seb128> rather
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that ones fixed now
<seb128> sorry ctrl-v sometimes seems to not work in firefox
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, closing it, thank you
<seb128> fta, what about the title?
<fta> seb128, evo started to crash for me a few days ago
<seb128> fta, do you have a stacktrace?
<fta> seb128, something to do with  /usr/lib/evolution/2.32/plugins/liborg-gnome-mail-notification.so
<kenvandine> didrocks, yes Required-panel=gnome-panel
<fta> but i can get a full backtrace
<didrocks> kenvandine: ok, I can reproduce it, thanks :)
<kenvandine> great :)
<didrocks> hum, not reliably
<didrocks> this time I got the panel :/
<didrocks> grrr
<didrocks> kenvandine: can't reproduce anymore, just logout and login again :/
<didrocks> maybe it's only when one of the required components is crashing?
<geser> didrocks: is this about the gnome-panel not appearing sometimes in the classic desktop?
<didrocks> geser: it's in the fallback, but it can happens as well in the classic desktop
<didrocks> kenvandine: geser: it's started in any case, so not a gnome-session issue. I assume the cause is that compiz crashed, with gnome-panel reparented
<didrocks> trying something
<geser> I still get sometimes no gnome-panel after boot (and auto-login) and have to kill -1 the running gnome-panel to get it "back" and on other occasions the gnome-panel is there
<didrocks> geser: you still have a window manager running?
<geser> yes, metacity (as I use the radeon driver)
<geser> I can start gnome-terminal per hot-key and it has window decorations, so I assume a WM is running
<didrocks> geser: ok, let me have a try
<didrocks> geser: when it happens
<didrocks> geser: can you try on a tty to do ps aux | grep gnome-pane
<didrocks> kenvandine: so your log is really showing gnome-panel started, so same for you, ps aux | grep gnome-panel on a tty
<didrocks> kenvandine: I think it's compiz when crashing/fallbacking which has unmapped the window
<didrocks> or something like that
<geser> didrocks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/561058/
<kenvandine> didrocks, yes gnome-panel is running
<kenvandine> didrocks, but it isn't visible
<kenvandine> metacity isn't running either
<geser> didrocks: if something has crashed then it at least isn't mention in "dmesg"
<didrocks> ok, same here, gnome-panel is running
<didrocks> but not visible
<geser> for me metacity is running
<geser> I can even move my gnome-terminal in the space where the panel usually is (top of screen)
<kenvandine> and running metacity from a VT seems to do nothing
<kenvandine> metacity does start, but i still have no session
<kenvandine> i get a crash dialog, but clicking report doesn't seem to do anything
<kenvandine> the dialog goes away, and i auth
<didrocks> yeah
<kenvandine> but then nothing
<didrocks> kenvandine: can you file a bug on… I don't know :)
<didrocks> like compiz ?
<kenvandine> sure, will manually attach the crash file :)
<didrocks> I would say something like "compiz crashed", gnome-panel which was running isn't mapped again
<didrocks> kenvandine: not on the crash
<didrocks> on the other issue
<kenvandine> ok
<didrocks> gnome-panel not showing
<didrocks> I'll let sam knows, he will maybe have some idea
<kenvandine> didrocks, bug 711378
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 711378 in compiz "after compiz crashed, gnome-panel isn't mapped again" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711378
<didrocks> kenvandine: thanks! We have more urgent things for now in compiz, but I'll get sure it's on that list
<kenvandine> no worries
<Sweetshark> bye all!
<mterry> kenvandine, have you poked an archive admin to push in geoclue?  (I'm not one)
<kenvandine> mterry, not yet... seb128 ^^^
<kenvandine> but it doesn't look like we will have indicator-datetime today anyway
<kenvandine> very new... :)
<kenvandine> whoops
<mterry> kenvandine, k
<kenvandine> mterry, thx
<seb128> kenvandine, mterry: what do you need?
<kenvandine> seb128, geoclue promoted
<seb128> which binaries?
<seb128> it's maybe better to wait that upload something using it
<seb128> if the indicator slip to after a2 let's delay to not have those on component mismatch for the alpha image
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> that is fine
<fta> is bug 706408 still targeted for a2 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 706408 in indicator-messages "duplicated entries in the indicator menu" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/706408
<seb128> fta, it will likely slip, ted didn't seem to have time for it
<seb128> kenvandine, do you know on what is working today?
<fta> in my case, it's more than just duplicated entries, like i have 4 evo, none of which is usable to start evo, so it's broken
<fta> same for xchat
<seb128> fta, it's adding one every time you restart the client
<seb128> fta, you can kill the indicator-messages-service it will respawn
<seb128> you will get a clean indicator as well
<fta> i know, i kill it several times a day
<fta> but the list keeps growing
<seb128> bug ted when he's on irc
<kenvandine> seb128, he seems to be having snow issues today :)
<kenvandine> can't reach him now
 * kenvandine heads out to lunch... bbiab
<seb128> kenvandine, oh, right, he was speaking about the weather yesterday
<seb128> kenvandine, enjoy!
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, i guess restarting my laptop wasn't a great idea
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: intel?
<chrisccoulson> yeah
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth, i saw the bug earlier, but forgot about it when i restarted ;)
<Amaranth> yeah, apparently that bug is currently considered an alpha-2 blocker now :/
<chrisccoulson> by the time i remembered, it was too late ;)
<soren> Sorry, which bug is this?
<soren> I just updated and have intel graphics, so this sounds intriguing :)
<bryceh> Amaranth, fwiw I'm not certain it's the X stack - I had run unity on it yesterday without problem.  I'm wondering if it is glew (which got sync'd in yesterday too)
<chrisccoulson> bryceh, bug 711401 seems to back that up
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 711401 in unity "update to glew 1.5.7 broke unity" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711401
<bryceh> ok I can reproduce
<kenvandine> bryceh, downgrading glew did seem to fix it
<bryceh> yep, testing that myself
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm just testing that too
<chrisccoulson> ok, confirming there that downgrading glew fixes it too
<bryceh> yep
<soren> So this Intel breakage thing people are talking about only applies if one is running unity?
<chrisccoulson> it's not just intel is it?
<chrisccoulson> i saw a comment from someone with ATI too
<bryceh> heh, it's not even really an intel breakage, it's in glew
<bryceh> glew isn't part of X, and is just coincidental that it got updated yesterday at the same time as the X stuff
<bryceh> (other than involving opengl it's not really part of X)
<bryceh> but the question is what to do with it...
<bryceh> shall we just downgrade it for now and investigate later?
<bryceh> or figure out what change caused nux to choke
<bryceh> skaet, preferences?
<chrisccoulson> i'd probably go for just downgrading it tbh
<bryceh> that seems sanest to me too
<skaet> bryceh, downgrade
<bryceh> skaet, alrighty, on  it
<skaet> thanks!
<chrisccoulson> excellent, thanks :)
<rickspencer3> bryceh, did you try and confirm that it was flew?
<rickspencer3> could people not force a downgrade and let you know if that fixes the issues?
<rickspencer3> *glew
<rickspencer3> shrew
<bryceh> rickspencer3, yes I reproduced it locally, got a matching stack trace, built older glew locally and installed it, restarted unity and it worked again
<rickspencer3> do we need the later glew for anything?
<rickspencer3> he asks not actually knowing wtf glew is
<skaet> lol
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, i confirmed that too
<bryceh> rickspencer3, yeah it's new to me too.  It is the "OpenGL Extension Wrangler", that's a helper library for client apps that use OpenGL
<rickspencer3> interesting
<rickspencer3> seems like an easy answer, i hope that's it!
<bryceh> I know the sync request that pulled it in, which was championed by a community member, and I don't think there were any specific Ubuntu requirements pulling it in
<bryceh> so I think we're safe to downgrade and investigate later
<chrisccoulson> oh, ari-tczew ;)
<bryceh> rickspencer3, I'll follow up
<rickspencer3> bryceh, sure, I know we're good hands when you're on the case!
<kenvandine> bryceh, i have now confirmed the glew downgrade fixed it on both of my intel boxes
<kenvandine> bryceh, nice bisecting :)
<kenvandine> the nice thing about this bug was that it uncovered a bug in our 2d fallback :)
<bryceh> heh
<chrisccoulson> man, the dead areas on my screen with unity are driving me crazy now
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, woah, that happens on my netbook
<chrisccoulson> xprop doesn't even show a window :/
<chrisccoulson> xkill doesn't do anything on it either
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, yeah, it's happening here too. and it's pretty much the entire screen
<rickspencer3> like there are rects where the mouse doesn't seem active in the window below it
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, yeah, that's the same as i'm seeing :/
<rickspencer3> huh, it's only my netbook, and it's like 25% of the area, it was very confusing at first, I thought my mouse was broken
<seb128> hey
<seb128> that's happening there when using libreoffice
<seb128> or rather something similar to what you describe
<seb128> it seems apport triggers some similar issues sometimes as well
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i thought it was the issue with an invisible window, but i tried clicking on the area with xprop, and it displays absolutely nothing :/
<seb128> but otherwise on normal use it works without glitch
<seb128> chrisccoulson, right, it seems that it's compiz getting confused
<rickspencer3> for me it's an area of my screen for all apps
<rickspencer3> BUT for certain widgets, it doesn't matter
<rickspencer3> like gtk.Buttons seem to work, but links in firefox, nada
<chrisccoulson> yeah, firefox is the real problem for me too
<seb128> well I notice it in libreoffice where menus don't work in the broken rectangle
<seb128> or nautilus doesn't let you dnd desktop icons in there
<kenvandine> damn, now i am getting the "launcher not getting clicks" bug
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, see above :)
<kenvandine> yeah :)
<kenvandine> soooo frustrating
<kenvandine> for me it is the launcher
<kenvandine> now away
<kenvandine> now anyway
<chrisccoulson> for me it is mostly firefox ;)
<kenvandine> you don't need firefox :-p
<chrisccoulson> lol
<kenvandine> hehe
<seb128> kenvandine, did you run libreoffice? did you get an apport crash dialog?
<kenvandine> seb128, i definately didn't run libreoffice
<kenvandine> don't think i got an apport dialog
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - oh, libO breaks the launcher here
<kenvandine> but i do have a crash file
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh, someone else getting the issue! dx-ers and didrocks didn't get it
<kenvandine> this is very annoying...
<seb128> chrisccoulson, like half of the time I run it the launcher stop responding as does the indicator-appmenu
<seb128> not that I use libreoffice often, I opened an odt the other day and it did it and I tried a bunch of times since
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i'm seeing that
<chrisccoulson> natty is not happy right now ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, bug #709138
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 709138 in unity "unity gets really confused by office dialogs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709138
<seb128> if you want to confirm it
<kenvandine> pretty bad state considering we are about to ship a2
<kenvandine> it was much more stable for me last week :)
<seb128> well but it didn't have the places by then
<kenvandine> yeah, i know
<kenvandine> progress
<seb128> seems they are a bit late on schedule and only landed the places in a rush yesterday
<seb128> no wonder it's not rocking stable...
<seb128> well it's only an alpha2, we will get there
<bryceh> seb128, hey wanted to ask if that gl stuff got into cairo?
<Amaranth> yay you guys fixed it
<Amaranth> silly glew
<seb128> bryceh, urg, no, sorry I got busy with other things and forgot about it again
<seb128> bryceh, should be a bit less busy next week I will land that in natty after alpha2
 * Amaranth wishes it wouldn't snow anymore
<Amaranth> Just spent 45 minutes shoveling, my hands are a bit stiff
<bryceh> seb128, ah ok
<lool> Hmm evince doesn't start for me anymore
<lool> logged off and it's back
<RAOF> I take it there's not going to be an Eastern Edition?
<bryceh> RAOF, unless it's just me and you
<bryceh> * weee new X uploaded, etc. etc.
<RAOF> Tales form the X: Eastern Front.
<bryceh> RAOF, you might jot some of the stuff you needed to do into https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Roadmap/Natty while the memory's still fresh, and if the notes might help next time around
<bryceh> I think pretty much all the tasks are done there now
<bryceh> the graph has been going a bit crazy the last couple days - http://www.bryceharrington.org/X/Reports/ubuntu-x-swat/totals-natty-workqueue.svg
<bryceh> most are dupes of some variation on xserver not installing due to the rebuilds
<bryceh> but there's a bunch of new intel GPU lockup bugs
<bryceh> RAOF, what's on your todo list coming up?
<RAOF> I've got a couple of WIs that need doing - xvfb testsuite, mesa/proprietary interaction in the GLES world.
<RAOF> Then there's the Unity+radeon+mipmapping crash to fix.
<bryceh> I'm going to try looking into some irregularities in the apport hook; some of the compiz data isn't right
<RAOF> Sounds good.
<bryceh> then I got a long list of patches and bugs that need to get pushed upstream
<RAOF> Yeah, always that.
<bryceh> and finish up wayland... shoulda gotten that done long ago
<RAOF> I need to prod mesa-dev@ about the dricore patch again.
<bryceh> seb's going to get the cairo patch I need in after a2, so should finally be able to get the packaging done
<RAOF> Woot!
<bryceh> but I need to synchronize with what Kibi's done now
<RAOF> Oh, and there's a couple of non-critical drivers that need updating still (xserver-xorg-input-kbd, tec).
<bryceh> http://www.bryceharrington.org/X/Reports/ubuntu-x-swat/versions-current.html looks pretty clean at the moment
<bryceh> once the xserver release becomes more immanent I bet we'll see new versions of a lot of stuff get rolled out
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> Some just need a rebuild, some need ABI fixes.  -{input,video}-all don't actually cover all the drivers ;)
<RAOF> bryceh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Roadmap/Natty now has a brief post-mortem.
<bryceh> awesome
<bryceh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/711296 has happy customers now
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 711296 in xorg-server "package xserver-xorg-core 2:1.9.0.902-1ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: installing xserver-xorg-core would break existing software" [High,Fix released]
<charlie-tca> is it still removing the nvidia-current ?
<RAOF> Yes.  And it'll keep doing that until there's an nvidia-current which supports Xserver 1.10
<bryceh> looks good
<bryceh> btw, does the new xserver break virtualbox drivers?
<RAOF> Probably.
<RAOF> They'll need a rebuild at the very least.
<bryceh> skaet, ^^ for reference
<bryceh> skaet, the vbox guys usually take care of this, but might be worth checking on
<skaet> bryceh, ok.
<skaet> thanks for the head's up.
<charlie-tca> RAOF: thanks. I will put word out as I hear it asked, then.
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-02-02
<broder> bryceh, RAOF: should i be doing any more advocacy for http://patchwork.freedesktop.org/patch/3598/ than i already have?
<RAOF> broder: Yes.  The next step is to add Adam's reviewed-by to your commit, and CC (or even just send to) keithp.
<broder> RAOF: aha, ok thanks
<rickspencer3> bryceh, chrisccoulson the new old glew seems to have fixed up my desktop
<rickspencer3> though I haave 2 nm-indicators now
<chrisccoulson> i sometimes get the 2 nm-indicators
<chrisccoulson> killall indicator-application-service normally fixes that ;)
<chrisccoulson> b'ah, http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/e1a695a10138 is going to break the firefox menu :(
<chrisccoulson> well, not specifically that, but, that in combination with https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=626825
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 626825 in Menus "Hide redundant menu commands unless the user invokes the menu using the keyboard (make use of the openedWithKey attribute)" [Normal,Assigned]
<bryceh> rickspencer3, excellent
<bryceh> rickspencer3, so no further trouble getting X installed?
<rickspencer3> bryceh, oh, it was pita, but RAOF helped me
<rickspencer3> I needed some dpkg incantations
<rickspencer3> killed a chicken and all that
<bryceh> ok cool
<RAOF> I'm a bit concerned about how you got apt into that situation, but my local upgrades have all gone fine, even when I've manually installed some of the pieces.
<bryceh> rickspencer3, yeah I've been checking around all the reports of people with troubles and seems nearly all were just the expected "can't install xserver until drivers rebuild" we expected, with a few (mostly devs) who had xorg-edgers
<rickspencer3> I am betting that I dist-upgraded in some magic 5 minute window
<bryceh> RAOF, I wonder if there's a way we could configure things to give more useful errors when it's just that xserver is blocked by driver rebuilds.
<RAOF> bryceh: You mean, have apt give better errors?
<bryceh> RAOF, yeah either that, or when the error is caught by apport, have apport quell them from needing to file bugs
<RAOF> Oooh, yeah.  Apport's an option, isn't it.
<bryceh> maybe we can put it on the list to look at next time we do an abi bump
<broder> RAOF, bryceh: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/bugpatterns/ might be useful
<broder> which is... lp:~ubuntu-bugcontrol/apport/ubuntu-bugpatterns
<bryceh> broder, yeah we should investigate that
<bryceh> what I've suspected though is by the time we know what the bug report's going to look like we already have a ton of them and the issue has passed :-)
<bryceh> but yeah in this case I think we know enough about the way the bug title will be formatted to do that
<bryceh> I'll todo myself to investigate
<RAOF> I suspect that *some* of the problem will be ameliorated with the dependency rework.
<RAOF> There'll then be a unidirectional driver->xorg-{video,input}-abi dependency, which should be easier for apt.
<rickspencer3> maybe the apt-error could say "try -f, if that doesn't work /msg RAOF"?
<RAOF> :P
<rickspencer3> if nothing else, that would be motivations for ensuring these issues don't occur too much
<rickspencer3> :)
<didrocks> good morning
<kenvandine> good morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey kenvandine
<didrocks> should be late for you :)
<kenvandine> still morning :)
<didrocks> hehe :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: did you follow the discussion on the driver bug?
<kenvandine> the one crashing unity?
<kenvandine> it was glew
<kenvandine> reverted the sync from debian and all is good now
<didrocks> oh ok, seeing the upload
<didrocks> ok :)
<didrocks> thanks for the info kenvandine!
<kenvandine> bryceh will investigate post a2
<kenvandine> np
<kenvandine> glad that is behind us
<kenvandine> this bug where i can't click on the launcher is far worse than ever for me though
<kenvandine> i have noticed it a few times in the past... but it keeps happening today
<kenvandine> not just the launcher, a little bit ago i couldn't click in firefox either
<didrocks> that's weird that it only happens on the launcher for you
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> so you have the invisible window I told yesterday
<kenvandine> and i haven't run libreoffice
<didrocks> look at the meeting page, there is a link about it :)
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> seems really weird that it just got significantly worse for me
<kenvandine> oh well, bugs happen :)
<didrocks> yeah :)
<bbordwell> I have this line in my .bashrc: export DEBFULLNAME=Ben Bordwell
<bbordwell> but if i run dch -i it says:  -- Ben <benbordwell@hotmail.com>  Wed, 02 Feb 2011 02:06:34 -0600
<bbordwell> Any ideas why it cuts out my last name?
<pitti> Good morning
<bbordwell> pitti, good morning
<didrocks> hey pitti
 * pitti waves to bbordwell and didrocks
<didrocks> bbordwell: you should use "" -> export DEBFULLNAME="Ben Bordwell"
<bbordwell> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> yw
<kenvandine> good morning pitti
<pitti> hey kenvandine, burning the midnight oil?
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> hacking on morphing windows for empathy :)
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<bbordwell> good morning
<Sweetshark> Hi all!
<chrisccoulson> hi Sweetshark!
<bbordwell> hi
<chrisccoulson> hi bbordwell
<pitti> good morning Sweetshark
<seb128> hey pitti
<pitti> bonjour Monsieur! ca va?
<seb128> hey Sweetshark, chrisccoulson
<pitti> Sweetshark: parlez-vous Francais?
<seb128> pitti, ca va très bien, et toi ?
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, how are you?
<pitti> Je vais bien, merci!
<didrocks> salut seb128
<pitti> Juste un peu fatigué
<didrocks> hey Sweetshark and chrisccoulson
<Sweetshark> pitti: non
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm well thanks
<pitti> is it expected that clicking on the ubuntu icon still brings up an empty box?
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm fine, thanks, you?
<pitti> Sweetshark: ich auch nicht :) just beware of the French mafia here
<seb128> pitti, known issue
<chrisccoulson> yeah, good thanks
<pitti> ok
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti!
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, only the places should bring you something (slow as there is no optimization yet)
<didrocks> pitti: but there are some bugs on places showing themselves empty (you have to empty the search bar again, then…)
<pitti> files & folders kinda works (modulo icon corruption)
<seb128> or showing wrong icosn
<pitti> app menu doesn't
<seb128> or not having working scrollbars
<pitti> right
<seb128> it's a first draft landing
<Sweetshark> pitti: its been ages since learning it and while I can still get an idea when watching french tv, I need some serious training before talking again ...
<seb128> not really something you can use
<Sweetshark> pitti: but was good enough to keep me from starving at the last FOSDEM ...
<seb128> lol
<pitti> ugh .. or causing compiz to freeze and then crash..
<pitti> Sweetshark: I never learned French at all, just Russian
<chrisccoulson> sometimes i think that i should be learning french ;)
<seb128> see!!!
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> we just need to get pitti started now
<RAOF> Yeah :)
<seb128> then we can switch meetings etc
<didrocks> +1
<didrocks> voted :)
<seb128> RAOF, sorry I was just thinking to the civilized world
<pitti> A bas la révolution! 11!!
<pitti> *cough*
<seb128> RAOF, I forgot you and the others living during the night ;-)
<RAOF> Or we could get you and didrocks to learn german.  I know a little german :)
<pitti> RAOF: I like that much better
<seb128> I've learnt german for 10 years
<didrocks> something like that as well for me…
<RAOF> You crazy Europeans and your learning of each others languages.
<didrocks> but well… you don't want to hear me trying to speak it :)
<RAOF> What will the world come to?!
 * Sweetshark spend three weeks in Paris for three times (students exchange).
<pitti> nice!
<RAOF> It's all a plot to make the English-speaking world feel inadequate while you polyglots gloat in seven different languages :)
<pitti> I spent my honeymoon there
<Sweetshark> RAOF: we can count computer languages too, if you feel more comfortable then -- most of them are english dialects anyway ;)
<seb128> brb
<Sweetshark>  /win 1
<seb128> didrocks, should I report a bug about
<seb128> "unity-files-daemon: aucun processus trouvé
<seb128> unity-applications-daemon: aucun processus trouvé
<seb128> "
<seb128> that's displayed in .xsession-errors on session start
<didrocks> seb128: oh really? and are they launched?
<seb128> didrocks, yes, they are
<seb128> it might just be trying with the wrong path first
<didrocks> oh I know :)
<didrocks> you are running trunk?
<didrocks> at least, for the unity wrapper :)
<seb128> then getting autoactivated over dbus or something
<seb128> didrocks, no, it's pure natty
<didrocks> ok, not that then
<didrocks> seb128: yes, please file a bug
<seb128> do you get that in .xsession-errors as well?
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> seb128: let me check in any case
<didrocks> seb128: no, I don't have it
<seb128> k
<didrocks> seb128: but I see it tries to load the .place file twice
<didrocks> do you have a leftover of a local install?
<seb128> didrocks, btw chrisccoulson get the libreoffice issue
<didrocks> yeah, I saw that, at least, we have two people now
<chrisccoulson> for me, it's not just with libreoffice though
<seb128> didrocks, "local install" is not something I do ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i'm getting dead rectangles randomly in the middle of the screen
<chrisccoulson> it's pretty difficult to use my laptop atm ;)
<didrocks> seb128: I know, in any case, had to asked… :-)
<seb128> didrocks, or rather my local install are locally built deb with version lower than the archive
<seb128> so they don't stay
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: this is the invisible windows
<seb128> nor leave craps ;-)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: look at the desktop meeting report :p
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, that's the best way to have a clean install
<didrocks> seb128: in any case, I'll implement unity --distro so that it removes all known files :)
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> so, it tries to load places twice here
<didrocks> interesting :)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, i wasn't sure if it was the same issue or not. xprop doesn't show me any information for the invisible window on the screen
<chrisccoulson> do you see that too?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: yeah, I got that sometimes, but I would say, let's wait for the invisible window to be fixed first
<didrocks> that should be related to your second issue
<didrocks> I'm more puzzled about the LibreO one…
<didrocks> tried on two machines, I don't get it :/
<Sweetshark> didrocks: which issue is that?
<seb128> Sweetshark, not a libreoffice one don't worry
<didrocks> Sweetshark: some people have unity frozen on the viewport where they open LibreOffice. Shouldn't be a libreoffice issue though :)
<didrocks> just another bug triggered by libreO
<seb128> Sweetshark, it's just that unity tends to lock there on the workspace where libreoffice is ran
<seb128> not sure why it does it specifically with it and not other applications though
<Sweetshark> other applications mostly use gtk/qt, LO/OOo uses its own special VCL ...
<seb128> whatever toolkit is used should not matter for the wm though
<seb128> well in any case it seems a compiz or unity issue
<Sweetshark> good (LO has enough issues all by itself ;) )
<ricotz> seb128, hi, i looked into packaging gtk+3.0 2.99.3
<ricotz> seb128, perhaps you want to have a look http://people.ubuntu.com/~ricotz/gtk+3.0/
<seb128> ricotz, hey, do you use a vcs? would be easier to have a merge request against the ubuntu-desktop vcs for it
<ricotz> seb128, sorry, no, or is this a packaging only branch?
<seb128> ricotz, the ubuntu-desktop ones are debian dir only
<ricotz> ok
<seb128> ricotz, lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gtk/ubuntugtk3
<ricotz> seb128, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ricotz/gtk/ubuntugtk3/+merge/48287
<seb128> ricotz, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you have a chance to work on that appmenu crash bug yet?
<seb128> is someone using several keyboard layout there on natty?
<seb128> do you get working menus in the indicator?
<seb128> like to switch layouts or display the current one or open the configuration dialog?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i took a quick look at it last night. i couldn't reproduce it actually, but i took a look at what happens when menus are removed....
<chrisccoulson> ...and i think i've identified a few memory errors there
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how did you try to get it?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i tried the steps in the bug report
<seb128> like double clicking on a contact name in evo crashes the indicator there
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. i'll try it again
<seb128> i.e when you open the standalone dialog with the contact details
<chrisccoulson> in any case, i think i can see a few problems there that are likely to make it crash
<seb128> ok
<seb128> the indicator stack is quite buggy still :-(
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i might go over it with a fine toothed comb (valgrind) at some point ;)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> hum
<seb128> so the g-s-d indicator issue
<seb128> error sender=:1.353 -> dest=:1.207 error_name=org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod reply_serial=402
<seb128>    string "L'interface « com.canonical.dbusmenu » n'existe pas pour l'objet à l'emplacement /org/ayatana/NotificationItem/gst_keyboard_xkb/Menu"
<chrisccoulson> oh, yeah, g-s-d
<seb128> that doesn't seem right
<chrisccoulson> my menu doesn't work either ;)
<seb128> in english "interface ... doesnt exist for the object at the location"
<chrisccoulson> (i accidentally ended up with multiple layouts after the console-setup bug)
<seb128> "   string "type='error'"
<seb128> method call sender=:1.207 -> dest=:1.353 serial=412 path=/org/ayatana/NotificationItem/gst_keyboard_xkb/Menu; interface=com.canonical.dbusmenu; member=AboutToShow
<seb128>    int32 0
<seb128> bah, that's not right
<mvo> mpt: hey, could you please draw a wireframe for the grid-view? where the buttons (more info, install, ratings) go to, what the summary should look like (and if it should be displayed at all)?
<mpt> mvo, that's not for you and not targeted for Natty, it's for anyone else who has some spare time ;-)
<mpt> But you're right it is a bit under-specified right now
<mvo> mpt: thanks, still would be nice to get some basic drawings to get a idea what it should look like :)
<mpt> yes
<Sweetshark> seb128, didrocks: Is there any known workaround the "invisible LO window" issue without killing the session?
<Sweetshark> (repost as didrocks just rejoined) seb128, didrocks: Is there any known workaround the "invisible LO window" issue without killing the session?
<didrocks> Sweetshark: you can try to restart unity
<didrocks> (with the unity command line)
<didrocks> if it doesn't work, metacity --replace and then unity
<didrocks> grrrr, sometimes I hate apport to prevent me reporting a bug :)
<Sweetshark> is that "unity --reset"?
<didrocks> Sweetshark: no, just "unity"
<Sweetshark> didrocks: k
<Sweetshark> didrocks: thanks, that worked mostly. Just one fullscreen window was struck beneath the menubar and wasnt moveable (as the window title bar was hidden) ...
 * Sweetshark needs to learn compiz "move window" keybindings ...
<didrocks> Sweetshark: yeah, that happens when restarting. We should maybe redecorate all existings window
<didrocks> Sweetshark: alt + click?
<seb128> Sweetshark, so you get this bug as well?
<seb128> Sweetshark, sorry I was away at lunch when you asked
<seb128> Sweetshark, you can alt-click_somewhere_in_the_dialog-dnd
<didrocks> isn't what I said? :/
<seb128> but it works only for unfocussed dialogs there for some reason
<seb128> so I usually click some other applications and then do it on the dialog I want to dnd
<Sweetshark> seb128: yep, I get the bug as well (with my first developer build of the LO repo head on this neat new install) ...
<seb128> otherwise it doesn't move but just select as if alt was not pressed
<seb128> didrocks, well I was adding details about the focussed dialog not moving issue
<seb128> didrocks, I get that in a consistent way there, no profile reset or anything changed it
<didrocks> seb128: btw? can you file a bug about the focussed dialog can't be move? I didn't see anyone else reporting it
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> thanks
<seb128> is anybody else there getting that?
<seb128> i.e alt-click-dnd not working on focussed dialogs
<pitti> works here on two different dialogs
<seb128> it's weird, it works in xchat-gnome
<seb128> but not in gedit for example
<seb128> or in firefox
<seb128> they just select text as if the click was a left click only
<Sweetshark> it did work for gnome-terminal -- it also selects text there. But I was able to open an empty tab and then just dnd the tab to a new window.
<seb128> ok, so it doesn't really work as it should either
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i get that in gedit ;)
<seb128> \o/ not only me again
<didrocks> gedit is working fine as well here :/
<chrisccoulson> heh :-)
<seb128> I'm sure didrocks as a special fixed version
<didrocks> seems that seb128 and chrisccoulson like to share bugs :)
<didrocks> seb128: use the --unbogus  option :)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - for me, sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't
<didrocks> seb128: well, with all my nvidia issues and crash at start, I think I have my share with major inconvenience :)
<seb128> it's working when the dialog is not focussed there
<seb128> like if I click on the nautilus background and then do alt-click-dnd it works
<didrocks> speaking of bugs, the town siren is on for one hour and half now… I think they can't stop it :)
<didrocks> seb128: just tried again, even with text in gedit, it doesn't try to select it but it moves it
<seb128> well it's not needed text
<seb128> like I've pinned gedit there
<Sweetshark> didrocks: dont worry -- the invaders will leave the town soon on the other side ...
<seb128> I go on an empty workspace
<seb128> click on gedit
<didrocks> Sweetshark: hehe :)
<seb128> start pressing tab on the keyboard, left click in the middle of the gedit text widget and dnd
<didrocks> seb128: still working there :/
<seb128> the cursor stays as an edit one, it doesn't change to an hand
<didrocks> I have the hand and it's moving
<seb128> lucky you
<didrocks> well, can we trade that bug with crash on startup? :)
<seb128> I've also the crash on startup and no nautilus or gnome-panel
<seb128> I need to go to a vt, run unity, switch back
<seb128> then nautilus --quit etc
<seb128> well that one started yesterday
<didrocks> right
<seb128> the dnd one is there for a bit
<seb128> well I will not complain, at least once start it works
<didrocks> this is the stack for the crash: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/62972294/Stacktrace.txt
<seb128> i.e I don't get those invisible dialogs issue
<didrocks> the two really annoying bugs are the inivisible dialog and the crash at start
<didrocks> hum, maybe we should test without the places to check if it's still crashes (maybe some slowdown in compiz not enabling initializing everything)
 * didrocks tries on the netbook
<didrocks> also, the session registration doesn't work as compiz isn't respawn
<seb128> didrocks, try the dnd thing there as well while you are at it
<didrocks> I think I tried it, let me check…
<seb128> same with nautilus
<didrocks> ok, so starting nautilus
<didrocks> it's the only app on the ws
<didrocks> alt + click and drag…
<didrocks> works
<seb128> ok, so dunno, could be video card specific or something
<seb128> but that seems weird
<didrocks> my netbook is intel
<seb128> I will do a clean try, I just rsynced the daily iso
<seb128> let me put it on an usb stick and try on the 10v
<didrocks> ok :)
<seb128> bah, stupid compiz
<seb128> I can open usb-creator, it doesn't get mapped on screen
<didrocks> the invisible window again :/
<didrocks> at least, you know which one to kill this time :)
<didrocks> still the siren outside…
<didrocks> should maybe watch the news :)
<didrocks> seb128: http://www.leprogres.fr/fr/region/le-rhone/rhone/article/4556975/Des-sirenes-devenues-folles-apres-un-bug-informatique.html (and no, it's not finished!)
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> and I'm in the 3rd arrondissement
<didrocks> at 200m of Lacassagne…
<jpds> Clearly not running Ubuntu.
<didrocks> computer science bug, don't rely on it :)
<didrocks> ok, trying a compiz fix, brb
<Riddell> didrocks: Paris really has a public siren system?
<didrocks> Riddell: I'm not anymore in Paris but in Lyon. And yeah, every town has
<Riddell> but why?  Incase the Belgians invade?
<pitti> our's (all bigger towns in East Germany have this) is still a relict from the cold war
<didrocks> ahah, I'm not sure. Just know that it didn't work in world war 2, so now they make a 5 minutes test every first Wednesday of the month
<pitti> didrocks: heh, here as well
<pitti> so if anyone wants to send bombers, do it on Wednesday noon :)
<didrocks> just this time, it was a 2:30 hour test this time :) (just finished)
<didrocks> pitti: exactly :)
<soren> When I was a kid, I think we tested them once a week. Now it's once a year (first Wednesday of May at noon).
<soren> That's so rare the people always forget, so I used to send SMS's to people at 11:59 saying "Holy crap, ze Germans are coming!". :)
 * bcurtiswx waves to room
<seb128> hey soren
<seb128> hey bcurtiswx
<bcurtiswx> hey seb128
<seb128> mterry, hello
<mterry> seb128, hello!
<seb128> mterry, how are you?
<mterry> seb128, good.  Snowed in.  :)
<seb128> oh, nice ;-
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> mterry, ok, so I'm triaging a bit indicator and appmenu bugs, I've some to dispatch
<mterry> seb128, heh, OK
<seb128> do you have time to take on some? and do you prefer to pick those you want or to get those assigned to you?
<mterry> seb128, I'm fine with being assigned bugs.  I'd enjoy getting appmenu up to snuff this cycle
<seb128> mterry, there is no real hurry, it's mostly bug fixing to do before beta, earlier is better but it can wait as well
<chrisccoulson> heh, i'm just testing a patch to fix this indicator-appmenu crash, and i managed to break it even more ;)
<mterry> chrisccoulson, :)
 * chrisccoulson goes back to drawing board
<mterry> chrisccoulson, which one?  I looked at that shotwell bug yesterday.  Got some leads, but didn't fix it yet
<seb128> mterry, ok, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-application/+bug/711749
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 711749 in indicator-application "Language indicator has USA even after removing it from keyboard settings" [High,Confirmed]
<chrisccoulson> mterry, i'm looking at a crasher atm
<seb128> is yours
<seb128> mterry, the title is misleading, it'as rather "g-s-d indicator does nothing"
<seb128> like the "show layout" or "run properties dialog" don't work either
<mterry> seb128, k
<seb128> mterry, the crash chrisccoulson is working on is bug #706941
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 706941 in indicator-appmenu "unity-panel-service crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/706941
<MrChrisDruif> Hai everyone :)
<chrisccoulson> the issue is basically that signal handlers aren't being disconnected and are running after things have been destroyed
<ara> During Alpha 2 testing, in the Classic Desktop, jibel is seeing a full menu ala 10.10 (Applications/Places/System) while I only see a Ubuntu icon that shows a the menu (including Places and System) when clicked.
<ara> how should it be?
<MrChrisDruif> Does anybody know what's up with the upstart update? It doesn't install
<MrChrisDruif> Hello?
<pitti> MrChrisDruif: in maverick-updates?
<MrChrisDruif> Yes :)
<pitti> MrChrisDruif: should be fixed now, eglibc went to maverick-updates as well
<chrisccoulson> it's fixed already isn't it?
<chrisccoulson> ah ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Yes, it is :D
<RoAkSoAx> hallyn: ok so in my case, I have an nvidia driver... after upgrade my screen was at 640x480
<seb128> re
<hallyn> RoAkSoAx: mine is intel
<hallyn> RoAkSoAx: up to about 33% from the left side of the screen was a different shade of purple and windows wouldn't show up there
<seb128> didrocks, ok, I get the alt-dnd issue on a usb stick as well on this computer
<seb128> didrocks, on the "restart" dialog for example
<RoAkSoAx> hallyn: in my case im not using nvidia drivers and that happened to me too
<seb128> nessita, hey
<RoAkSoAx> hallyn: I couldn't even change my resolution with System>Preferences>Monitor
<seb128> nessita, bug #708018 happens on a liveCD every time I try to log in
<ubot2> seb128: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/708018)
<hallyn> RoAkSoAx: all day yesterday i couldn't get unity to start up without doing 'unity --reset', after whch ssh-agent seemed unhappy, which made it a pain to do bzr push.  that's why after this break i decided to hop into wmii for a bit
<didrocks> seb128: ok, open it then :)
<hallyn> RoAkSoAx: but now it's allf ixed?
<hallyn> RoAkSoAx: without the nvidia drivers?
<RoAkSoAx> hallyn: so I installed grandr (a gtk app for xrandr). Change the resolution, and my screen was split as you mention! So I just started playing a bit, restarted gdm and now it's all fixed
<nessita> seb128: looking
<nessita> alecu: ping
<hallyn> RoAkSoAx: heh
<hallyn> RoAkSoAx: changed resolution to what?
<hallyn> i'd like to change mine to 3000x2000 and have it just work :)
<RoAkSoAx> hallyn: 1280x800
<hallyn> (and use a 200pt font, on my 10" screen :)
<hallyn> RoAkSoAx: ok, i might give that a shot if i have to reboot at some point
<RoAkSoAx> and the screen was split as you mention... but then I reduced the resolution, and put it back to 1280x800 and restarted gdm and magiacally everything was fixed
<hallyn> i started up wmii, and magically everything was fixed and i felt like i controlled my windows again :)
<hallyn> i have GOT to write a tiling compiz plugin to use with unity
<hallyn> RoAkSoAx: thanks again for the heads-up :)  ttyl
<RoAkSoAx> hallyn: no probs ;)
<nessita> alecu: seb128 is telling me that bug #708018 is happening every time he tries to login on a liveCD. Would you be available to do a fix today, to put it in alpha2 release?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 708018 in ubuntu-sso-client "ubuntu-sso-login crashed with IndexError in prompt_handle(): list index out of range" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708018
<seb128> nessita, not sure they will roll new iso so it might not get in a2
<seb128> nessita, check with pitti if you get a fix though
<nessita> seb128: oh, really?
<pitti> we are currently rebuilding ISOs; hopefully not yet another time
<nessita> seb128: do you know of anyone else that is suffering from this?
<seb128> nessita, didn't check but it seems like it's happening on the liveCD for anyone using it
<seb128> not sure on the installed system though
<seb128> will try that in a bit
<nessita> seb128: ok, please let me know
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, do you have time to work on preparing empathy 2.33.1 for natty?
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, i'll be able to work on it intermittently throughout the day
<kenvandine> sure, no rush... can't upload it until after a2 :)
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, thx!
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, np
<alecu> nessita, looking
<chrisccoulson> is anybody getting submenus not appearing when navigating the appmenu in the panel?
<chrisccoulson> oh, actually....
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure if i've broken the menus or if they were broken already :/
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, i think that is an intermitten problem
<kenvandine> restart your session and see if it happens again
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, that might be why i thought that my patch broke it, but i downgraded and it still happened
<chrisccoulson> and then it stopped
<chrisccoulson> and then it started again ;)
<chrisccoulson> heisenbug!
<ricotz> seb128, hi, do you had time yet to look a the gtk3 merge?
<seb128> re
<seb128> didrocks, bug #711911 for the dnd issue
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 711911 in unity "often can't alt-click-dnd to move the focussed dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711911
<didrocks> seb128: thanks :)
<fta> tseliot, hi, will nvidia-current be updated for alpha 2 ?
<seb128> yw
<seb128> mterry, ok, bug #655241 is yours as well
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 655241 in appmenu-gtk "some applications show duplicated menus" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/655241
<tjaalton> fta: there is no version that works with the video abi ttbomk
<mterry> seb128, thx
<seb128> mterry, see current comment, the title is misleading
<seb128> mterry, it's now "the piding account menu entry doesn't show up in the indicator"
<seb128> mterry, thank you rather for working on those ;-)
<mterry> seb128, I assume titles are misleading as a matter of course  :)
<fta> tjaalton, hm, so nvidia users won't be able to update X? unless they use another driver i mean
<seb128> mterry, I'm done for today btw so no need to run away ;-)
<mterry> seb128, :)  I'm just doing patch pilot duty today (because I forgot again yesterday... /.\)   so all these bugs will have to wait
<tjaalton> fta: yes, the upgrade should remove nvidia and leave users on nouveau (2d only on stock ubuntu atm)
<seb128> mterry, is that a trick of yours?
<seb128> mterry, no doing piloting but keeping the half a day until other tasks land on you and then use it to say you can't work on those? ;-)
<mterry> seb128, yeah, that's why I don't do my pilot days when scheduled, so I can pull it out as an excuse
<seb128> I see
<seb128> ;-)
<fta> tjaalton, ok, thanks. i won't be able to upgrade my desktops for a while then
<chrisccoulson> i'm scheduled as patch pilot for friday
<chrisccoulson> i can never upload anything on the sponsor list though ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, so make sure you finished fixing that crash before !
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you really need to apply for upload rights
<tseliot> fta: I don't think so
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i was going to until kenvandine's experience with the DMB. i'm going to have the same issues ;)
<ricotz> seb128, so you cant look at the gtk3 merge today?
<seb128> ricotz, I'm busy doing a2 testing, is there any hurry?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, seems they fixed it since, or at least discussed and said they would try to avoid having such discussion for known contributors
<ricotz> seb128, ok, not really, but it is needed for g-s-d3
<seb128> ricotz, ok, will try to review it, it breaks abi though so we will need to update other things in the ppa as well
<ricotz> seb128, thanks, yeah this is right
<ricotz> seb128, i will be back later
<seb128> ok
<seb128> hum
<seb128> didrocks, compiz crashed on the livecd again... it's crash land today ;-)
<seb128> pitti, bug #706193 seems to collecting duplicates, you might want to add it to your buglist or something
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 706193 in jockey "jockey-gtk crashed with AttributeError in __getattr__(): 'gi.repository.Gtk' object has no attribute 'ICON_LOOKUP_USE_BUILTIN'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/706193
<Sweetshark> Hey all, are there any presentation templates available with canonical/ubuntu branding and are there any policies about their use?
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey, there is some of those on the canonical website
<seb128> Sweetshark, let me check
<seb128> Sweetshark, http://design.canonical.com/the-toolkit/ubuntu-brand-guidelines/ is a start iirc
<didrocks> seb128: still the same crash? (places are making unity crashing as well, right)
<seb128> Sweetshark, or http://design.canonical.com/the-toolkit/
<seb128> didrocks, seems to be places this time yeah
<Sweetshark> seb128: thanks!
<pitti> seb128: oh, thanks for pointing out
<seb128> pitti, yw, just got it on the livecd
<pitti> seb128: never saw that yet, but looks straightforward
<seb128> pitti, not sure what did it, I tried to install the wifi driver on the 10v which was offline
<seb128> it did hang for a while and I tried to cancel and a bit later apport triggered
<seb128> didrocks, hum, migrate_favorite.py crash on first start after install
<seb128> but apport tells me the package is not a genuine ubuntu one, wth?
<didrocks> seb128: oh? can you try to unpack it manually then?
<seb128> oh, it says that for everything, I'm offline and it didn't manage to download the apt index
<seb128> didrocks, "no such file or directory /home/ubuntu/.local/share/unity"
<seb128> os.mkdir(data_path)
<seb128> in get_log_file l26
<seb128> didrocks, I will open a bug once I get online from this box
<didrocks> seb128: thanks, still one the phone, sorry)
<didrocks> seb128: feel free to assign it to me
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<seb128> didrocks, you spend your life on the phone ;-)
<seb128> oh, come on
<desrt> it is difficult to talk to that man these days
<seb128> can't connect to the wifi and jockey crashes on start
<desrt> seb128: talking about alpha2? :)
<seb128> desrt, yeah, trying on a config with sucking wifi (ie broadcom)
<seb128> pitti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/711225 as well
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 711225 in jockey "jockey-gtk crashed with TypeError in _cleanup(): an integer is required" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> pitti, it crashes on start on the installed system this way
<pitti> seb128: thanks, looking
<seb128> desrt, gsettings-data-convert crashes as well :p
<desrt> mclasen wrote it :)
<seb128> desrt, seems to be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gconf/+bug/704006
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 704006 in gconf "gsettings-data-convert crashed with SIGSEGV in dconf_engine_get_state()" [Medium,New]
<nessita> seb128: the bug you pinged me about is right now being worked now by alejandro, he already managed to reproduce
<seb128> desrt, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/62372214/Stacktrace.txt
<desrt> k.  curious again :)
<seb128> nessita, excellent, thanks
<nessita> seb128: can you confirm the SSO registration/login prompt for U1 is no longer appearing for you?
<desrt> seb128: i think i know this bug
<desrt> mterry already picked it up in some tests a while ago
<seb128> nessita, no longer?
<desrt> the obvious fix is necessarily inelegant
<desrt> so i'm trying to figure out a less-obvious fix :)
<nessita> seb128: yeah, is no longer appearing at login for you, it used to, right?
<seb128> nessita, oh right, it doesn't do that anymore
<nessita> awesome
<seb128> nessita, yeah, that got fixed a few days ago
<nessita> seb128: yeah, since u1client release 1.5.36
<nessita> 1.5.3*
<seb128> nessita, I though you were asking that for the crash issue on the a2 iso
<seb128> so I was a bit confused
<nessita> sorry for the confusion :_)
<seb128> nessita, thanks for checking ;-)
<nessita> :-)*
<seb128> desrt, do you have an upstream bug reference for this crash?
<seb128> desrt, that's d-conf issue right?
<desrt> it might have been report-via-irc :)
<desrt> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=640611
<ubot2> Gnome bug 640611 in general "Crash in dconf_engine_setup_user" [Normal,New]
<desrt> it's this same bug, i think
<seb128> desrt, ok thanks
<desrt> i can fix it with addition of a mutex lock around some code
<desrt> which is what i want to try to avoid
<desrt> but i guess i should just do it for now
<desrt> better to have it working first and "better" later
<seb128> yeah, not sure what impact it has but crashes are always better fixed ;-)
<desrt> just means that we have to grab a mutex every time we try to read a key
<desrt> pretty annoying, actually
<seb128> didrocks, bug #711964
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 711964 in unity "migrate_favorites.py crashed with OSError in get_log_file(): [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/home/ubuntu/.local/share/unity'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711964
<didrocks> seb128: thanks for the bug report :)
<seb128> didrocks, yw ;-)
<bcurtiswx> is there a meeting going on?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, no, the meeting was yesterday
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, got it all ready I just need a few packages to make it into natty as they're deps
<bcurtiswx> libnotify 0.7
<bcurtiswx> libfolks 0.3.4
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> did my message dialog patch merge cleanly ?
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, yup :)
<glatzor> evening mvo
<kenvandine> great
<seb128> bcurtiswx, libnotify 0.7 is in natty
<glatzor> what is the irc nick of gary?
<bcurtiswx> hmm, my rmadison didn't see it
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, i'll have another update to that patch soon
<kenvandine> based on feedback from mpt
<mvo> hey glatzor
<tremolux> glatzor: hey!  this is Gary
<tremolux> hiya mvo  \o
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, can you push your branch somewhere?
<glatzor> ahh hey tremolux
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, sure, one sec
<kenvandine> i will base my changes on that
<tremolux> glatzor: hello  :)
<glatzor> mvo, tremolux: I looked at the issue about the late progress report in software-center
<mvo> hey tremolux
<seb128> glatzor, tremolux?
<tremolux> glatzor: ah great, thanks
<seb128> sorry, refresh issues in xchat, I was 15 lines behind
<tremolux> heya seb128!
<tremolux> hehe
<bcurtiswx> seb128, rmadison and my pbuilder-dist only show 0.5 for libnotify-dev
<seb128> hey tremolux
<glatzor> there seems to be an issue in software-center. even if the ActiveTransactions signal and the progress signal get emitted quite early the information gets shown in software-center more than a second after the signal was emitted
<seb128> bcurtiswx, both libnotify are in the archive with different names
<seb128> bcurtiswx, that's the old one
 * bcurtiswx will have to change that then
<glatzor> tremolux, Running dbus-monitor --system makes this evident
<tremolux> glatzor: hmm, in my testing it was pretty much immediate after closing the auth dialog
<glatzor> hm. I only have got a virtual ubuntu here :) so perhaps this also introduces some delay.
<tremolux> glatzor, mvo: I did make a change in software-center to make sure it is ready for the earlier signal
<bcurtiswx> seb128, whats the quickest way to search if a package name has changed?
<tremolux> glatzor: do you have up-do-data software-center?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, well, apt-cache search <name> and see the results?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, or packages.ubuntu.com and search for the .pc you need
<tremolux> glatzor: (in natty)>
<desrt> does anyone know why mark hasn't been on IRC lately?
<seb128> desrt, likely travelling but I don't know
<bcurtiswx> seb128, is there a reason i386 of libtelepathy-glib is a lower version than amd64 ? is it only temp?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, because the i386 build failed in a test?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, the build log are public on launchpad...
<tremolux> glatzor: the software-center fix went in at version 3.1.10
<glatzor> tremolux, could you please try aptdaemon trunk
<glatzor> tremolux, it should contain a modified version of your suggestion (rev 573)
<tremolux> glatzor: ok, cool!  I will now
<bcurtiswx> seb128, yup failed a test, http://paste.ubuntu.com/561498/
<bcurtiswx> should I ask the #telepathy people about that?
<glatzor> tremolux, mvo, sorry I have to leave! see you
<tremolux> glatzor: no problem, I will send you email after testing, thanks very much!
<mvo> see you glatzor
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, http://paste.ubuntu.com/561501/ needs to be fixed and libfolks 0.3.4 need to land in natty before https://code.launchpad.net/~bcurtiswx/ubuntu/natty/empathy/emapthy-2.33.1 will build
<alecu> nessita, seb128: regarding bug #708018, it seems that when autologing is enabled (like on the livecd), there's no "login" and no "default" keyrings. The only keyring available is the "session" keyring, that is erased when the session is over. So in that case what do you think: should we create a new "default" keyring and store u1 tokens there, or should we use the "session" keyring?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 708018 in ubuntu-sso-client "ubuntu-sso-login crashed with IndexError in prompt_handle(): list index out of range" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708018
<nessita> alecu: I think we should use the session keyring
<nessita> what worries me is why ussoc is being asked for credentials when running the livecd
<seb128> what do you store in the keyring?
<seb128> nessita, well, because I asked it to?
<nessita> seb128: a token from sso
<seb128> nessita, I ran the "ubuntuone" entry from the message menu
<nessita> ah!
<seb128> nessita, I'm doing natty testing, i.e trying to check that things run and work
<seb128> nessita, it has an icon in the unity launcher as well
<seb128> users will click on it
<nessita> right
<didrocks> (and that will impact oneconf as well)
<alecu> nessita, seb128, now I believe we should be creating a keyring named "Default". Empathy does that.
<nessita> alecu: but will that keyring exist after installation? or after reboot?
<seb128> alecu, nessita: well after installation doesn't matter
<alecu> nessita, not after installation, but yes after a reboot if you let the live cd store it's settings (like on a hd partition or a live usb drive)
<seb128> if you try on the live system it's just during the live session
<seb128> it's fine to have users to configure their installed account
<seb128> we don't copy other credential overs from the livecd to the installed system either
<nessita> alecu, seb128: in that case I see no point on creating a new Default keyring
<alecu> nessita, seb128: this will also be happening after installation, to users that have "autologin" on
<seb128> nessita, well, is the same bug going to happen on autologin on install systems?
<alecu> seb128, exactly.
<seb128> alecu, ok, right, so in this case yes use "Default"
<alecu> seb128, nessita: I'll do it like that. thanks!
<nessita> alecu: are you sure thye Default keyring will not be present on a default install with autolin?
<nessita> autologin*
<alecu> nessita, I just checked by creating a new account on an up to date natty
<nessita> alecu: ok, then +1 to creating Default if it doesn't exist. One last question:
<alecu> nessita, and the only keyring present is the Session keyring (that's available thru dbus, but does not show up on seahorse, btw)
<nessita> alecu: does the dbus api for the keyring allow to query for the name of the default keyring? I would like to support kde as well
<nessita> (if there is no extra work)
<alecu> nessita, yes, there's an alias for the default keyring. But sometimes it's not set, so we have to pick one of the available keyrings.
<alecu> nessita, now I'll make it ignore the session keyring as well.
<nessita> alecu: ok
<alecu> ok, I'll get some lunch and I'll be back to work on this.
<seb128> alecu-lunch, enjoy lunch
<nessita> alecu-lunch: thanks!
<seb128> bryceh, hey
<seb128> bryceh, do you have something in your arsenal to list all bugs milestoned for a natty milestone on a known set of sources?
<bryceh> seb128, yep, one sec
<bryceh> seb128, here's what i got - http://www.bryceharrington.org/X/Reports/desktop-bugs/milestone-bugs.html
<bryceh> is that sort of what you're thinking?  It's pretty easy to tweak if it's close
<seb128> bryceh, ok, so the sub directories in http://www.bryceharrington.org/X/Reports/
<seb128> so are each a set of packages you run your standard queries on?
<bryceh> seb128, yep
<seb128> bryceh, if you could add dx-foundation and dx-shell ones that would be great!
<bryceh> seb128, basically yes.  I do a lookup for the packages that the given team is subscribed to
<seb128> kenvandine, ^
<bryceh> it would be trivial to insert a canned predefined static list of packages
<bryceh> seb128, sure thing
<seb128> bryceh, can you run on for ~indicator-applet-developers
<kenvandine> that will be scary
<seb128> bryceh, and one for ~unity-team
<seb128> bryceh, I think we don't need static sets
<seb128> or let's try with those to start if easy
<bryceh> ok, so two teams 'unity-team' and 'indicator-applet-developers'?  any others?
<seb128> kenvandine, well but useful, I want to know which bugs are milestoned for this cycle
<seb128> bryceh, just those
<seb128> bryceh, thanks!
<kenvandine> seb128, indeed
<kenvandine> this is very useful
<bryceh> alrighty, added.  The reports should start showing up in a couple hours; some reports may take up to a day since the lp queries are long running ones
<seb128> bryceh, thanks!
<bryceh> seb128, sure! :-)
<pitti> hah! gtimelog with indicator and pygi; one less reason to complain about not having a systray for me :)
<seb128> pitti, work of yours?
<pitti> seb128: the gi port, not the indicator
<pitti> it got merged upstream
<seb128> oh, nice
<bryceh> pitti, I always think about esophagus's and soldiers when I see 'gi' ;-)
<pitti> so now both compiz and firefox officially hate me
<mdeslaur> pitti: they don't discriminate...they hate everyone :)
<pitti> heh
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i think i've got a fix for that indicator-appmenu crasher
<chrisccoulson> but the evo menus are still messed up
<chrisccoulson> ie, if you go from Mail -> Contacts and then back Contacts -> Mail, the menus aren't reconstructed properly
<chrisccoulson> but i've just started debugging that and it looks like it's on the evolution / appmenu-gtk side
<seb128> chrisccoulson, one thing at the time, submit your crasher fix for review to ted to start
<seb128> but feel free to investigate the second issue if you want
<seb128> or maybe wait a bit for ted fixes and mterry's one to land
<seb128> you could finish working on similar issues at the end otherwise
<jderose> Does anyone know of a PPA with a good backport of gir1.2-webkit-1.0 to Maverick?
<bryceh> huh looks interesting - http://www.junauza.com/2011/01/create-your-own-ubuntu-packages-with.html
<seb128> jderose, not like going to find that, getting to gir1.2 is an update of most of the GNOME stack
<jderose> seb128: hmm, drat... so trying to backport this is going to drag in a-bunch-o-bunch of dependencies?
<seb128> jderose, yes, likely all the gir webkit depends on and the gir glib stack
<jderose> seb128: double drat! well, thanks for the info!
<seb128> you're welcome
 * didrocks waves goodnight
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, https://code.launchpad.net/~bcurtiswx/ubuntu/natty/folks/folks-0.3.4 there's a buildable folks for natty, which I need for empathy 2.33.1
<bcurtiswx> merge request https://code.launchpad.net/~bcurtiswx/ubuntu/natty/folks/folks-0.3.4/+merge/48372 if you wouldn't mind taking care of that kenvandine when it's allowed and you have time
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, great, thx!
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, soname?
<kenvandine> libfolks-telepathy19 -> libfolks-telepathy20
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, how is that done
<kenvandine> rename the libfolks-telepathy19 package libfolks-telepathy20
<kenvandine> update the .install file
<kenvandine> and the symbolks file
<kenvandine> it doesn't conflict or anything
<kenvandine> so that should be it
<kenvandine> so in the control, libfolks-telepathy19.install, libfolks-telepathy19.symbols files
<kenvandine> actually the same thing for libfolks19 > libfolks20
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, and in the future how would I know to do this?
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx -> see PM
<kenvandine> i just explained it all there :)
 * bcurtiswx is blind
<kenvandine> :-D
<rickspencer3> whoa, in terms of the "hide hibernate question": http://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2011/02/02/is-gnome-3-going-to-melt-your-laptop/
<rickspencer3> I guess they are saying that you can choose to suspend when you close the lid, or you can suspend when you close the lid, no keeping it on or hibernating
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, did you ever make any progress on pithos and the sound menu?
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, that would be so awesome :)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, I made some progress, yes
<rickspencer3> well, I'm working on a Python sound-menu API, actually
<rickspencer3> then I could use that for pithos
<kenvandine> if you push your branch i might hack on it too when i have some time, i really want that :)
<rickspencer3> but I haven't had a lot of time to work on it
<kenvandine> excellent
<rickspencer3> I can push what I have so far, it's stub code
<kenvandine> maybe this weekend i can do a late night hacking on it
<seb128> kenvandine, what is pithos doing?
<kenvandine> i really want that... i almost exclusively use pithos now while i am working
<kenvandine> it is a pandora client
<kenvandine> i think pandora is a US only thing though
<seb128> oh, ok
 * kenvandine loves it
<seb128> but why do you need a sound-menu api?
<seb128> isn't the natty indicator using mpris only?
<kenvandine> it is...
<kenvandine> i think rickspencer3 is working on a python library for mpris2
<seb128> so you basically want a mpris interface?
<seb128> oh ok
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> it is using appindicator now
<seb128> k, I was just checking that nobody was wasting time on the old libindicate registration thing
<kenvandine> which is fine... but would be nicer in the sound menu
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> since that has been deprecated
<kenvandine> seb128, oh and i talked to ted
<bcurtiswx> pithos in the sound menu would be awesome
<bcurtiswx> i use that a ton
<kenvandine> he is working on that
<kenvandine> and it doesn't sound like mterry's bug is the same
<seb128> kenvandine, "on that"?
<seb128> the "set up ..." items issue?
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> ok
<kenvandine> well it is the same issue as the dupe items
<kenvandine> it's a race condition
<seb128> so it's different from g-s-d not doing anything useful?
<kenvandine> i did a bunch of tests in a guest session, and it does create the seen-db sometimes
<kenvandine> yeah, that is something else
<kenvandine> he didn't know about that
<seb128> ok
<kenvandine> this is a bug in libindicate
<seb128> not running out of bugs yet...
<kenvandine> nope :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson was tracking some libdbusmenu issues as well
<seb128> he fixed a crasher at least
<broder> +1 for pithos in sound menu :)
<rickspencer3> broder, kenvandine, seb128 what I've done so far is to stub out dummy player in Python, called Foo
<rickspencer3> it shows up in the sound menu, and play and pause "work"
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> so exposing mpris2 over dbus right?
<rickspencer3> I don't have the current song working yet
<rickspencer3> right
<rickspencer3> it's so much trial and error, though
<kenvandine> yeah... not much docs right?
<rickspencer3> the idea would be that you would then derive from this class I am creating, and override a few methods and stuff
<rickspencer3> so then no one else would have to write the DBUS code (or even now it's dbus)
<rickspencer3> I'll just implement a subset needed for sound menu, so it's a sound menu API, not an MPRIS2 implement, really
<fta> is mpris only meant to control local players?
<rickspencer3> mpris is just an interface, it's abstract, so theoretically you could hook in any kind of player
<fta> a while ago, i wrote a python stack to control my Squeezebox radios, and i want to integrate it into the sound indicator
<geser> smspillaz: re bug 711378: as I've a very similar problem (my gnome-panel isn't visible either), I've attached my output for "xwininfo -root -tree". Do you want some other information before I send a SIGHUP to my gnome-panel to let it reappear?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 711378 in compiz "after compiz crashed, gnome-panel isn't mapped again" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711378
<bbordwell> Is there anyone from the Ubuntu-MIR team here?
<broder> is there a decent way to tell whether a desktop is comparatively idle? (i.e. the user isn't interacting with it). i want to write a small utility to basically approximate hotplug detection for nvidia-current by using the NV-CONTROL extension, but i want to minimize its impact on battery life, hd spindown, etc
<RAOF> broder: The XSync IDLETIME counter is a pretty good proxy for desktop activity.
<broder> oh yeah, that sounds perfect
<RAOF> That measures ms since last input event.
<RAOF> Add a positive transition trigger to turn off your hotplug and a negative transition trigger to turn it back on, and you're golden.
<bryceh> morning RAOF
<RAOF> bryceh: Good morning.
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-02-03
<pitti> Good morning
<Sweetshark> Morning!
<pitti> hey Sweetshark, wie gehts?
<chrisccoulson> good morning pitti and Sweetshark
<Sweetshark> super, aber immer noch etwas ueberwaeltigt ;)
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson -- oh you are up early :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, woken by my daughter again ;)
<pitti> Sweetshark: oha? from the new staff tasks? a lot to absorb, yes..
<Sweetshark> pitti: Ich bin jetzt nochmal kurz fuer ca. 30 minuten weg, Post an HR zur Post bringen. Ist das ok?
<Sweetshark> ups
<Sweetshark> sorry should have pm'ed that. ;)
<pitti> /msg Sweetshark oh, the s3kr1t world domination plans? but don't tell anyone!
<didrocks> good morning
<Sweetshark> hrhr
<bbordwell> didrocks, good morning, i was just looking for you
 * didrocks hides
<didrocks> :)
<bbordwell> yes....I saw you were a member of the ubuntu MIR team and I filed a MIR i just wanted to get some feedback about it
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> Guten Morgen pitti, wie geht's?
<bbordwell> and good morning pitti and sweetshark and everyone else
<didrocks> bbordwell: which one? normally mterry do the assignement for us
<bbordwell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/711061
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 711061 in ubuntu "[MIR] libopenjpeg" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> but we are really busy right now and the MIR can take some time to proceed :/
<Sweetshark> win 5
<bbordwell> didrocks, yes I figured. I am just a bug control member so i am not too familiar with MIR
 * Sweetshark is in serious need of a strong coffee ...
<didrocks> bbordwell: oh, you just open it few days ago. Yeah, it will take more time than that (2 weeks maybe?) :)
<didrocks> bbordwell: it's some kind of long FIFO list :)
<bbordwell> alright well i wont bother you with it then nevermind i said anything
<pitti> didrocks: hm, I have a stuck shotwell icon sticking out of my left window border; do you happen to know how I get rid of it?
<didrocks> bbordwell: no worry, it can just take time :)
<didrocks> pitti: like, with the autohide, the icon left on screen still?
<pitti> didrocks: half of it; and only for shotwell (which I haven't touched at all today)
<didrocks> pitti: there are some reference likes in the panel, so yeah
<pitti> I tried opening and closing shotwell, didn't help
<didrocks> let's say "known" and the launcher will have some rewrite for next release
<didrocks> so hopefully, that will get fixed
<didrocks> leaks*
<didrocks> "reference leaks"
<pitti> ok, so I won't bother with a bug report yet; thanks
<didrocks> no, the only way for now to deal with it is to restart unity
<didrocks> bbordwell: btw, the MIR has to be filed against the source package I fixed that
<bbordwell> didrocks, thanks i was not sure it did not mention that in the wik
<bbordwell> wik/wiki
<didrocks> bbordwell: please fix it then :)
<bbordwell> didrocks, looking...
<bbordwell> hmm on second look i guess it is implied that it should be against the package
<didrocks> ok, that what was I was infering :)
<pitti> didrocks: hm, I restarted unity, now the firefox icon sticks out; It never did that so far, did anything change yesterday?
<didrocks> pitti: no, it's really $random and seems you are with no luck today :/
<pitti> ok
<didrocks> pitti: hum, another way to trick it can be to unset autohide
<didrocks> (in ccsm)
<didrocks> and set it again
<pitti> ah, will try that next time; just restarted complete session
<didrocks> pitti: you can open a terminal and just run "unity"
<didrocks> as the terminal is started by unity, you should have all the GPG/SSH variables exported
<chrisccoulson> [
<didrocks> ]
 * didrocks likes to close/clean things :)
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson>  hi didrocks - i'm good thanks. how are you?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: did you have a chance to give the lucid tbird-locales some testing?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - oh, no. sorry, i totally forgot to do that ;)
<chrisccoulson> does it still need testing?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: well, let me know if you can't squeeze it in, then I'll try to make some time
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i can do it this morning
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yeah, it's the last main package which is in lucid-proposed and needs to go to -updates for the 10.04.2
<pitti> chrisccoulson: great, thank you!
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm fine, thanks :)
<morgan> hey - anyone help a brother out using nautilus? I just want a list of every file in every directory on a drive.. any ideas?
<pitti> didrocks: I was going to look at bug 704409; want me to take bug 712091 while I'm at it?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 704409 in gnome-session "Fallback message for no 3D video chipset needs improvements for translations" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/704409
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 712091 in gnome-session "fallback message contains poor grammar" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712091
<didrocks> pitti: oh, I'm just doing them now :)
<didrocks> look at my comment for bug #704409 btw
<pitti> didrocks: ah, way ahead of me then :)
<seb128> hey didrocks pitti
<didrocks> I was just discussing that with dpm :)
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<pitti> didrocks: ok, great!
<seb128> pitti, do you have any clue about #712091
<seb128> ups the other one rather
<pitti> seb128, didrocks: yes, that should be done differently ideally
<pitti> gnome-session should to an sprintf(";%s\n%s", _('It seems...'), _('You should...'))
<pitti> i. e. hardcode the "meta" characters and split the string in two to avoid the \n
<didrocks> pitti: well, I'll remove the \n with the new wording rather
<didrocks> pitti: I'm more concern about adding the comment for translators
<pitti> didrocks: or that; but the ';' shouldn't be part of the translatable string at all
<pitti> someone will break it
<didrocks> hum, not sure how to do that properly, I'm not fan of FallbackMessage1, FallbackMessage2…
<didrocks> pitti: the idea is that you have fallbacksession <-> fallback message pairs
<pitti> that doesn't work very well with .desktop files, though
<pitti> didrocks: why not _1, _2, etc.?
<pitti> didrocks: I really suggest splitting them
<pitti> didrocks: consider if you want to add a new one, or change the priorities
<didrocks> pitti: well, I was thinking list separated to ; was cleaner but I think I won't have any other choice, right :)
<pitti> each time you'd break _all_ existing translations
<didrocks> right, fair point
<didrocks> changing it now then
<lag> Is anyone currently working on libgpod?
<seb128> hey lag, not really
<lag> Hmm
<lag> Does anyone know a great deal about hashing?
<pitti> didrocks, seb128: from my POV https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/TechnicalOverview#Ubuntu%20Desktop%20Edition is good to go; do you still have something in mind which we should add?
<pitti> lag: I know the principle and some implementations, but not enough to be able to construct new good hash functions
<seb128> pitti, seems fine to me
<didrocks> pitti: I added what was needed for me yesterday :)
<pitti> ok, removing the "to be reviewed" then, thanks guys
<lag> pitti: Hi Martin
<lag> pitti: I'm not looking to create one
<lag> pitti: I'm looking to break one :)
<lag> pitti: Because I'm an exclusive Ubuntu user, I how have this expensive little device called an iPod Nano :(
<lag> pitti: Said device is useless
<pitti> I thought libimobiledevice would create the necessary checksums for it when copying music?
<lag> pitti: Tested with iPod Touch 1G/2G/3G/4G, iPhone 1G/2G/3G/3GS/4, iPad and Apple TV running up to firmware 4.2.1 on Linux and Mac OS X
<lag> pitti: I have a Nano 6G
<didrocks> waow, software-center is insulting adobe air deb package from the adobe site :)
<didrocks> and finish in "I won't install the crap" (well, not the real wording, but almost :))
<didrocks> they install everything in /opt and don't follow the FHS, it should be the cause
<mvo> didrocks: haha, that is the new auto lintian checks I guess
<didrocks> mvo: it's awesome, I love it :-)
<didrocks> hope it doesn't break the new package from quickly when installing from /opt though
<mvo> didrocks: what exactly will it print? it uses the stock lintian messages
<didrocks> one sec, removing it and adding it again
<mvo> didrocks: I need we need to add a /opt-ok filter or something
<mvo> adobe air - dude!
<mvo> ;)
<didrocks> I know, I know… :-)
<seb128> bouuuh didrocks!
 * didrocks hides ;-)
<didrocks> The package is of bad quality
<didrocks> The installation of a package which violates the quality standards isn't allowed. This could cause serious problems on your computer. Please contact the person or organisation who provided this package file and include the details beneath.
<didrocks> mvo: ^^
<didrocks> the wording is great :)
<didrocks> then, in details, there are the lintian output
<didrocks> it's not /opt issue it seems
<didrocks> rather wrong chmod on files
<mvo> hehe
<mvo> so it was worth it, but we probably need to work on the message a bit more
<mvo> did it complain about /opt as well?
<mvo> or was the chmod the killer?
<didrocks> no, but it couldn't open the binary file
<didrocks> one sec… restarting it
<mvo> didrocks: no problem I can play with the air deb a bit more later
<didrocks> mvo: Can't call method "data" on an undefined value at /usr/share/lintian/checks/deb-format line 63.
<didrocks> internal error: cannot run deb_format check on package adobeair
<didrocks> warning: skipping check of binary package adobeair
<didrocks> in any case, the chmod are already lintian Errors, not warning (as well as no Copyright file)
 * mvo nods
<didrocks> pitti: hum, thinking about bug #704409, having FallbackMessage_1, 2, 3… won't prevent to break the translation if we change the order of the fallaback, or do you think we should add the overrhead of FallbackSession=FallbackSession_2;FallbackSession_1 … to specify an order?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 704409 in gnome-session "Fallback message for no 3D video chipset needs improvements for translations" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/704409
<pitti> didrocks: that would indeed be the most robust in terms of translations
<didrocks> pitti: well, ok, it's a bigger divergence from upstream though…
<pitti> didrocks: perhaps FallbackSessions=FallbackSession_2D;FallbackSession_GNOMEclassic;... ?
<pitti> didrocks: oh, this is upstream?
<didrocks> pitti: some part is
<didrocks> then, I have to pay a lot of icecream to vuntz :)
<pitti> didrocks: well, it's the very same translation problem upstream, so perhaps vuntz wants to change it there as well?
<didrocks> vuntz: icecream at FOSDEM? :)
<didrocks> pitti: no, the multiple backend is ours
<didrocks> fallback*
<didrocks> pitti: the thing is that the current implementation was compatible with the "only one fallback approach", the reference won't
<didrocks> (the fallback message is ours as well)
<pitti> didrocks: so, if it's too complicated, then just having _1, _2 etc. is okay for me as well
<didrocks> let's try that, I've to coordinate with unity2d people to change their .session file format as well
<pitti> in that case it's at least much easier to update the existing .po files as well
<pitti> but I think the named ones and giving an order looks most elegant
<didrocks> yeah, let's try to do the right thing © now
<didrocks> so, references + naming
<didrocks> looking at it now
<fagan> mvo: is the reviews server down? Im getting failed to submit review (im wondering if its a bug or just that the server is down)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - tb-locales is good to go for lucid btw
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ooh, thanks!
<chrisccoulson> i haven't tested maverick, i don't have a maverick install and vbox isn't working on natty
<chrisccoulson> serves me right for switching from kvm to vbox ;)
<pitti> maverick isn't that urgent
<pitti> micahg said he wanted to bring it up in today's xubuntu meeting
<mvo> fagan: hm, there is a new version that got installed today, maybe that has a problem?
<mvo> fagan: let me test
<mvo> fagan: I get a error too
<mvo> fagan: could you check if you have /tmp/sc_submit_oops*.html ?
<mvo> fagan: and if, mail it to me (privately)
<mvo> fagan: confirmed, fix is (almost) ready
<mvo> didrocks: is it supposed to be that unity_support_test -p gives me a "The system can run Unity" but when I actually try it compiz bails and complains about missing texture_from_pixmap?
<fagan> mvo: sorry wasnt looking at chat so you dont need my /tmp/sc...etc file
<mvo> fagan: no, all good and bug isoltated
<mvo> fagan: rollout will take a bit though :/
<fagan> cool
<mvo> incidently reviewing apps with only a single review or with no reviews should work still
<mvo> it just breaks for len(reviews) > 1
<seb128> mvo, no it's not
<seb128> mvo, open a bug ;-)
<seb128> pitti, that's another jockey bug having some recent duplicates: bug #702596
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 702596 in jockey "jockey-gtk crashed with AttributeError in on_linkbutton_licensetext_clicked(): 'GtkUI' object has no attribute 'current_driver_name'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702596
<mvo> woah, xchat is giving me really funny artifacts now for the scrolling text, looks like it forget to repaint/clean parts of the screen
<pitti> seb128: will look, thanks
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<seb128> mvo, intel?
<seb128> mvo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/707236
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 707236 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "corruption in xchat-gnome window" [High,Confirmed]
<mvo> seb128: yep
<mvo> looks like the freedesktop bug has a fix in git now
<seb128> ups
<seb128> we should get the ubuntu-x guys to do backporting to natty
<seb128> and I should stop doing ctrl-W in xchat-gnome
<mvo> I have a look now
<mvo> haha, oneline
<asac> Sweetshark: hi boern! welcome to the ubuntu rockstar team. where are you based in hh ?
<Sweetshark> Hi asac! Hamburg-Hamm (right next to the Horner Kreisel ...)
<asac> oh nice ... i am living in Neustadt now
<asac> Sweetshark: ooo ?
<asac> or rather libre now iirc
<Sweetshark> well, I was part of the OOo team here in Hamburg.
<asac> Sweetshark: did you previously work in the ooo development team here in HH? or is that just a coincident?
<seb128> hello asac, how are you?
<asac> cool. thats what i thought
<seb128> asac, read your emails? ;-)
<asac> seb128: i set up a redirect, but now i notice that i had another filter for the mailing lists so they didnt come through :/
<seb128> asac, he wrote that in the email he sent earlier ;-)
<asac> seb128: seems i was able to guess that without email ;) ... telepathy
<seb128> ;-)
<asac> Sweetshark: are you an original Hamburger? or moved here at some point?
 * mterry notes that there's nothing like breaking nm-applet to get ya to fix a bug fast
<asac> heh
<mvo> seb128: I applied the patch from upstream now, lets see
<seb128> mvo, ok
<seb128> mvo, let me know how it goes ;-)
<Sweetshark> asac: I am a "gebuertiger Hamburger" (<- looks strange in english), but not a "geborener Hamburger" in the strict definition (my grandparents where not born here already).
<mvo> seb128: looks good so far, no issues in the lsat 3 minutes, I will upload
<seb128> mvo, \o/
<asac> Sweetshark: heh. didnt know that grandparents are required for that ;)
 * asac learned something new
<mvo> gehh
<mvo> I had no idea about this either
<asac> Sweetshark: anyway, welcome on board. if you have any questions or want to complain about seb128 and other rude geeks here in this channel, feel free to ping or call me ;)
<Sweetshark> asac: well, wikipedia says parents are enough: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quiddje
<seb128> you german weirdos!
<Sweetshark> asac: thanks!
<kenvandine> hehe
<seb128> hey kenvandine
<Sweetshark> seb128: you heard the sirens yesterday -- "ze germans are coming" ;)
<kenvandine> hey guys
<asac> but i am sure you will love this
<pitti> hey kenvandine, good morning
<kenvandine> howdy
<pitti> "You will be assimilated!"
<seb128> Sweetshark, I don't need sirens, I'm close enough from the border to watch ;-)
<seb128> Sweetshark, it's didrocks what had those :p
<seb128> what -> who
<didrocks> seb128: "close enough from the border to watch" ahah :)
<jpds> Aren't you guys all loving each other in the EU anyway?
<warlock_handler> anyone who can help me with a linksys wrt54g wifi router .... getting bad wlan transfer speeds
<warlock_handler> i am not getting regular wlan speeds while transferring files across my comps
<warlock_handler> facing the problem on win xp and on ubuntu... whats wrong with the wifi router?? .. any idea
<vuntz> didrocks: ice cream at fosdem? Yes!
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> so easy to get patches in gnome-session :-)
<vuntz> didrocks: only if there's enough ice cream
<seb128> vuntz, lut
<vuntz> seb128: wie geht's?
<seb128> vuntz, sehr gut danke!
<didrocks> vuntz: what flavor? :-)
<vuntz> didrocks: heh, we'll see
<seb128> vuntz, und dir?
<vuntz> seb128: finally a proof of your true nationality!
<seb128> ;-)
<vuntz> I knew it!
<seb128> let's pretend that didn't happen
<seb128> it was someone else on my keyboard
 * didrocks logged
<kenvandine> seb128, we have a fix for dup messaging menu entries and clearing out the setup entries
<seb128> kenvandine, those were the same issues?
<seb128> kenvandine, tedg: do you plan tarballs today?
<kenvandine> it's still being reviewed
<kenvandine> but i've been testing it since last night
<kenvandine> works fine
<kenvandine> i could also distro patch it
<seb128> great
<seb128> let me know if you want me to test as well
<seb128> kenvandine, well, today is thursday
<kenvandine> yup
<seb128> so tarball day?
<kenvandine> hopefully
<kenvandine> tedg, ?
<kenvandine> seb128, do you know when it would be ok to start uploading stuff?
 * kenvandine has a few things queued up :)
<seb128> kenvandine, check with pitti, but it doesn't seem they will respin
<seb128> I would upload non disruptive changes now
<seb128> but that's only me, I tend to not be a nice citizen with freezes :p
<pitti> likelyhood of a respin is very low indeed, let me ask
<tedg> kenvandine, seb128, Yeah, I need to check on the reviews, but if all is good we can do tarballs.
<seb128> like mvo uploaded the intel damage issue fix
<seb128> tedg, ok great, check with chrisccoulson as well he has a libdbusmenu crash fix in the work it seems
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm still looking at that
<seb128> chrisccoulson, now is time to get things in the review queue if you want to make the weekly tarballs
<tedg> Cool!  Loving all the great fixes.  Thanks #ubuntu-desktop!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, wasn't the fix ready?
<seb128> tedg, ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i managed to make it not crash, but i'm not sure i've fixed the real problem yet. i'm still doing some digging so i know i understand what is going on
<seb128> chrisccoulson, try maybe getting ted to review your fix to see if it makes sense for him or not
<seb128> just to share opinions on the issue
<seb128> kenvandine, btw are those fixes solving the g-s-d indicator being not working?
<kenvandine> seb128, i doubt it
<seb128> ok
<kenvandine> these fixes are in libindicate, which i think is only used by indicator-messages
<kenvandine> seb128, what was the bug # for that one?
<rickspencer3> hey guys, I still have to use unity --reset to get my desktop
<rickspencer3> am I doing it wrong?
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, if you are "having to do anything" it's a bug :)
<seb128> kenvandine, bug #711749
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 711749 in indicator-application "layout indicator items are not being updated and not working" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711749
<kenvandine> seb128, thx
<seb128> rickspencer3, like you get an empty screen on login?
<rickspencer3> seb128, correct, except my network connects, and I get notify-osd
<kenvandine> oh, i think didrocks might have uploaded a fix yesterday
<kenvandine> i thought i saw a changelog entry for fixing a crash on login
<didrocks> rickspencer3: latest compiz should fix it
<didrocks> well, there are two known crashes
<seb128> rickspencer3, k, compiz crashes on start
<didrocks> (at startup) one is fixed
<seb128> rickspencer3, it does the same here
<seb128> rickspencer3, you probably get a .crash for it
<seb128> kenvandine, there are other crashes at login
<seb128> the one I get there is in libstartup-notification
<didrocks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/709380
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 709380 in compiz "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in sn_monitor_context_ref()" [Medium,Triaged]
<rickspencer3> thanks guys
<didrocks> I'll raise the priority btw
<seb128> natty is still crash land there
<seb128> one test install yesterday gave like 5 crashes during the install with some livecd testing
<seb128> then the same amonth in 5 minutes of testing of the installed system
<didrocks> adding a note that people are getting it with my workaround as well
<seb128> but only half of those were unity
<seb128> doh
<seb128> I was going to say that's I'm glad apport is not on by default but I think it is
<kenvandine> seb128, can you promote ubuntu-geoip and geoclue?
<seb128> kenvandine, can do
<kenvandine> seb128, thx
<kenvandine> tedg, lets get indicator-datetime rocking today too :)
<seb128> kenvandine, if you have anything using those just upload, I will make sure needed binaries are promoted when needed
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> yw
<seb128> kklimonda, hey
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, libfolks looks great, is empathy ready for merging too?
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, if so, please propose the merge
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, i need folks to test the build of empathy in pbuilder
<kenvandine> let me give you a hook for that :)
<kenvandine> you can use your pbuilder result builds as a apt repo
<bcurtiswx> woo, i get to learn something new :D
<kenvandine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/562005/
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, and you need to set BINDMOUNTS in your .pbuilderrc
<kenvandine> BINDMOUNTS="/home/ken/pbuilder/${DIST}-${ARCH}_result/"
<kenvandine> is mine
<pitti> kenvandine, seb128, didrocks: freeze lifted, go wild
<kenvandine> woot!
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<bcurtiswx> wee
<didrocks> time to break things again, nice!
 * kenvandine goes to blow up the archive :)
<didrocks> thanks pitti
 * pitti has three branches to upload, too
<bcurtiswx> thx pitti
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, $DIST-$ARCH would come to be just natty.. right?
<kenvandine> natty-amd64
<kenvandine> for example
<bcurtiswx> ah, i only have dist.. will edit :D
<kenvandine> if you always build just the default arch
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> i build debs for other people on other arches sometimes :)
<pitti> Riddell: I just saw that the ubuntu branch of jockey still uses kdesu as workaround for not having policykit; I guess PK works fine on current KDE now?
<Riddell> pitti: should do yes
<pitti> didrocks: <keyname>_Message -> nice!
<didrocks> pitti: thanks :)
<desrt> so.  alpha2 isn't looking too bad
<desrt> far better than a few days ago :)
<pitti> still, longest "know issues" evar!
<mterry> mvo, does apt.ubuntu.com work in natty?  It tells me I'm not running Ubuntu
<mvo> mterry: yeah, I noticed that as well and thought it was my noscript extension
<mterry> mvo, I don't think I'm running that
<micahg> mterry: are you using Firefox?
<mterry> micahg, yeah, beta 10
<desrt> pitti: my networkmanager has an icon again.  i'm happy. :)
<micahg> mterry: so, the U/A changed, there's a bug open for it
<mterry> micahg, cool
<micahg> mterry: bug 709125
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 709125 in firefox "User agent doesn't include Ubuntu in it so apt.ubuntu.com doesn't work" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709125
<mterry> micahg, ah cool, thanks
<rickspencer3> kenvandine,  why is U1 in the messaging menu, should it not be in the Me Menu, if there at all?
<seb128> rickspencer3, because they want to use it for things like "users shared something with you"
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, it will be displaying some messages, this was driven by design i think
<rickspencer3> so it will get messages?
<kenvandine> yes
<rickspencer3> that makes sense
<rickspencer3> so long as they really do that
<kenvandine> that hasn't landed yet though
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, can you keep an eye on that, if they don't have anything working by A3, we should pull it out
<kenvandine> but it is in their nightlies
<seb128> the example nessita gave me was "someone shared something with you"
<rickspencer3> right, I can see the logic
<rickspencer3> so long as they actually land something in time to make it robust
<rickspencer3> I'd prefer not to be cramming something in there without enough bake time, though
<seb128> kenvandine, did you figure why it doesn't get the ">" btw?
<kenvandine> seb128, i can't reproduce that g-s-d bug
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah
<nessita> hi all! I'm in the middle of a call but let me give some guidelines
<kenvandine> because they aren't  connecting to the indicator
<kenvandine> missing file in the tarball
<seb128> hey nessita, no hurry just deal with your call
<seb128> kenvandine, did dobey said that was supposed to be fixed in the current version?
<nessita> seb128, dobey, rickspencer3: we're landing the messaging showing stuff branch today
<seb128> ok, great
<kenvandine> seb128, not uploaded yet
<seb128> kenvandine, g-s-d, what did you try and how?
<kenvandine> last i heard
<seb128> k
<kenvandine> i added a couple of layouts and switched between them
<nessita> seb128, dobey, rickspencer3: I can link you to the doc where we have the spec about what we're doing
<kenvandine> it worked, but it didn't update the top of the indicator
<seb128> kenvandine, does the "show current layout" item works?
<kenvandine> however it did show the selected one in the menu
<kenvandine> yes
<seb128> hum
<kenvandine> and removing a layout did remove it from the menu
<seb128> do you have one of the ted's fixes?
<kenvandine> just libindicate
<kenvandine> which this doesn't use :)
<seb128> weird
<kenvandine> tedg couldn't reproduce it either
<kenvandine> there is a bug though... the keyboard shown in the panel at the top doesn't change
<didrocks> session restart, brb
<seb128> kenvandine, dunno why it's broken there then, but I use french, I added anotherlayout but none of the items do anything
<nessita> seb128, rickspencer3: document shared with you, if you re interested
<rickspencer3> nessita, thank you
<kenvandine> seb128, works on my other box too
<seb128> nessita, thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, weird, maybe it doesn't like french or something
<nessita> anytime!
<kenvandine> seb128, hehe
<tedg> seb128, Not liking French is a feature not a bug! ;)
<kenvandine> seb128, french works for me
 * kenvandine had to try
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, dunno, I just know I get this error I copied on the bug in dbus-monitor when I try to use a menu item
<seb128> could be a race or something?
<kenvandine> maybe
<kenvandine> killall indicator-application-service;/usr/lib/indicator-application/indicator-application-service
<kenvandine> and watch the output when you try
<seb128> kenvandine, ted: it works now, it's always like that I guess... ;-)
<seb128> well at least you get the label not updating which is a bug
<seb128> it used to work and the code didn't change in g-s-d
<seb128> kenvandine, ted: ok, gotcha
<seb128> kenvandine, ted: set 2 layouts, delete one
<seb128> the list doesn't update and then the other entries are not working
<seb128> the 2 layouts are still listed
<seb128> it doesn't open anything on "show layout" or "open preferences"
<seb128> nothing on the service stdout
<kenvandine> weird, they are getting removed for me
<seb128> hum
<seb128> well I started with only french
<seb128> I added another layout
<seb128> then I reopened gnome-keyboard-preferences
<seb128> deleted the second layout
<seb128> the indicator list didn't update and now it's stucked
<seb128> great now gsd crashed
<seb128> it tends to do that when the indicator-application service crashes
<seb128> need to get a valgrind for that as well
<kenvandine> seb128, ok... i just reproduced it
<kenvandine> i was adding and removing a bunch of times
<seb128> see!!!
<kenvandine> then gsd crashed
<seb128> ;-)
<kenvandine> after gsd crashed
<kenvandine> it stopped updating the menu
<seb128> well that's normal since g-s-d is what is using appindicator
<kenvandine> i ran gnome-keyboard-properties manually
<seb128> or your mean after restarting gsd?
<kenvandine> which made gsd start again
<seb128> right
<kenvandine> but now the indicator menu doesn't update anymore
<kenvandine> but it worked until gsd crashed
<kenvandine> so i guess once that restarts it doesn't get the signals anymore
<seb128> yeah, sometimes it works there as well
<seb128> well I didn't restart gsd before
<seb128> but there was a gsd crash on layout deleting that rodrigo fixed recently
<seb128> it could be that the gsd code has other issues
<seb128> kenvandine, tedg: do you want a different bug about the label not updating?
<kenvandine> yes please
<seb128> what component?
<kenvandine> also, now there is no output in stdout
<kenvandine> unity i think
<kenvandine> tedg, ^^
<seb128> it does the same with the indicator-applet on gnome-panel
<kenvandine> so clicking in the menu does literally nothing
<kenvandine> seb128, then i guess not
<seb128> kenvandine, right, same here
<kenvandine> indicator-application then
<seb128> ok
<seb128> will do that, ted can reassign
<kenvandine> seb128, no idea if this bug is i-a or g-s-d
<tedg> seb128, Hmm, it's probably i-a then.  I figured it was a Unity bug, just because I know njpatel loves those.
<njpatel> It's always *indicat*
<seb128> tedg, kenvandine: bug #712581
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 712581 in indicator-application "keyboard layout label is not updated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712581
<kenvandine> seb128, restarting indicator-application-service makes it start working again
<kenvandine> until gsd crashes again
<kenvandine> but i have to change the layout a bunch of times before gsd crashes
<kenvandine> i have no clue how to debug gsd :)
<seb128> kenvandine, you mean?
<seb128> kenvandine, you can run gnome-settings-daemon --no-daemon on a command line
<kenvandine> debugging the gsd crash
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> that helps
<seb128> kenvandine, the crash is in libappindicator
<seb128> well it was last time I checked
<kenvandine> doesn't work
<seb128> what?
<kenvandine> could not acquire name?
<seb128> you have one running
<seb128> killall gnome-settings-daemon until it stops respawning
<kenvandine> nm
<kenvandine> just had to try it a bunch of times
<seb128> or similar
<kenvandine> it is like debugging something tedg wrote
<seb128> or gdb --pid $(pidof gnome-settings-daemon)
<seb128> then "c"
<seb128> then get the crash
<tedg> kenvandine, Thoughts on this?  https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/libindicate/annotation_fixes/+merge/43575
<rickspencer3> didrocks, I dist-upgraded to get new compiz, logged in, and my desktop started like magic!
<seb128> go didrocks go!
<didrocks> rickspencer3: excellent :)
<kenvandine> seb128, of course now i can't make it crash :/
<seb128> kenvandine, ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, one easy way to make it crash is to kill the indicator-application-service
<seb128> kenvandine, not sure how you are trying
<seb128> kenvandine, which makes me wonder if those issues are not due to the service crashing
<kenvandine> i was trying by changing the layout a bunch of times
<kenvandine> no, i was running it in the foreground before
<kenvandine> never crashed
<kenvandine> but gsd did
<kenvandine> kill the i-a-service didn't make gsd crash now
<seb128> try a bunch of times?
<seb128> well I get pretty much the 2 layouts and delete 1 leads to a broken menu there...
<seb128> like the second layout is still in the indicator
<kenvandine> nope... killed the service a ton of times now
<kenvandine> gsd still running
<kenvandine> and layout changing works
<kenvandine> must be a race
<kenvandine> ok, you run gsd in gdb since you can repro it easier
<seb128> ok
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, so I just stopped the service, it didn't crash but printed that
<seb128> (gnome-settings-daemon:16671): libappindicator-WARNING **: Unable to connect to the Notification Watcher: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name :1.1139 was not provided by any .service files
<nessita> seb128: this is the release that fixes the issue you reported/confirmed yesterday about ussoc and autologin https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu/natty/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-client-1.1.11/+merge/48508
<kenvandine> i wasn't getting that either
<kenvandine> tedg, ^^
<seb128> nessita, ok, great
<nessita> :-)
<seb128> kenvandine, tedg: ok, I found how to crash it there
<seb128> started g-s-d with one layout
<kenvandine> oh
<seb128> run gnome-keyboard-properties to add a second one
<seb128> delete it
<seb128> kill the indicator-application-service
<seb128> g-s-d crashes
<seb128> Stacktrace:
<seb128>  #0  0x00f91a40 in watcher_owner_changed (obj=0x8a59e00, pspec=0x89c6478, user_data=0x89c8d20) at /build/buildd/libappindicator-0.2.92/./src/app-indicator.c:1139
<seb128>          _g_boolean_var_ = <value optimised out>
<seb128>          self = 0x89c8d20
<seb128>          __PRETTY_FUNCTION__ = "watcher_owner_changed"
<seb128>          name = <value optimised out>
<seb128> kenvandine, tedg: ^
<tedg> seb128, Hmm, stacktrace, that sounds like a bug ;)
<tedg> seb128, Is there distropatching in libappindicator?  My code for 0.2.92 has a "g_return_if_fail()" there...
<kenvandine> tedg, eta on a libindicate release?
<seb128> tedg, kenvandine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/562067/
<tedg> kenvandine, Is there a chance for A2?  I thought that was past?  I mean, I'm trying to get all the code reviews done and then do all the releases.  I can flip to releasing that one now if it's useful.
<seb128> tedg, the a2 freeze is over
<seb128> tedg, we can do normal weekly updates
<kenvandine> tedg, opensuse was looking for a fix to a bug we have distro patched
<kenvandine> i gave him the patch
<kenvandine> but also mentioned we have a release coming
<seb128> tedg, "	g_return_if_fail(self->priv->watcher_proxy != NULL);" is 1139 in the source
<kenvandine> tedg, your not in #ayatana :)
<tedg> Hmm, I'm not...
<seb128> tedg, so I guess it's "self->priv->watcher_proxy" which is invalid
 * tedg bitches about IRC 
<tedg> seb128, Yeah, I mean, we're checking for self the line above.  So priv is invalid?
<tedg> seb128, That seems pretty unlikely.
<seb128> tedg, let me valgrind it
<kenvandine> tedg, no rush, merge stuff before we start releases
<kenvandine> tedg, we have another hour or two before i start getting annoyed that i haven't gotten tarballs :)
<seb128> tedg, could be a g-s-d issue
<seb128> tedg, it displays a
<seb128> "(gnome-settings-daemon:18525): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid uninstantiatable type `(null)' in cast to `AppIndicator'
<seb128> "
<seb128> before the crash in valgrind
<seb128> then says it's an invalid read on 1139
<tedg> seb128, Hmm, yeah.  Perhaps going up the stack there.  It might be unreffing it or something.
<tedg> seb128, Usually though the GObject macros catch that, but they're not impervious.
<seb128> tedg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/562079/
<seb128> tedg, that's the break on the warning
<tedg> seb128, That seems like us, we must not be removing a signal.
<seb128> tedg, where should I open the bug?
<pitti> seb128: fixed two of the three jockey crashes you pointed me to; the third one seems to be in python2.7's subprocess, I reassigned that
<pitti> any other jockey bugs you noticed?
<tedg> seb128, I guess libappindicator -- but we're removing the signals properly :-/
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<seb128> pitti, no, I just noticed the one I pointed earlier today because I marked public a bunch of recent apport bugs
<seb128> tedg, ok, I will open it for the record, doesn't hurt and at least we have a stacktrace
<seb128> tedg, kenvandine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/libappindicator/+bug/712635
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 712635 in libappindicator "gnome-settings-daemon crashes with SIGSEGV in watcher_owner_changed()" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> didrocks: ah, wrt. my copy&paste bug I mentioned the other day: it's because of that invisible top window (I see it because the mouse cursor changes from the text to the normal pointer one in the area of the invisible window)
<pitti> didrocks: so it shuold be covered already
<kenvandine> thx
<didrocks> pitti: ah, at least, nothing more scary than it is already then. Thanks for the notice! :)
<pitti> do you know if I can close/kill that window somehow?
<didrocks> pitti: are you in the unity session?
<pitti> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> pitti: you can xkill + click
<pitti> that's why it doesn't happen after session start
<didrocks> pitti: take care, it's an application opened, hope you saved it :)
<pitti> didrocks: already tried xkill, doesn't work
<pitti> or it's like 10 apps stacked on top of each other
<didrocks> pitti: oh? it did for me, in that case, switch back to metacity and then run "unity"
<pitti> that's what I try to avoid mostly
<didrocks> this will force the remap
<pitti> since it messes up all windows
<pitti> but yeah, I'll do that then
<didrocks> how messes up?
<pitti> didrocks: thanks!
<pitti> didrocks: all windows from all workspaces move to the first one, and some change positions
<didrocks> changing viewport, right… I don't really know why it does that TBH and sometimes, I have my viewport layout totally in the same state
<didrocks> pitti: but if you try to just restart compiz, it shouldn't
<didrocks> it should keep the current layout
<didrocks> but, sometimes, the invisible window isn't remapped with that :/
<chrisccoulson> right, time to do the new ffox release :)
<chrisccoulson> we're not frozen now are we?
<pitti> didrocks: ah, will try that next time
<pitti> chrisccoulson: not any more
<chrisccoulson> oh, yeah, title in #ubuntu-devel :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks
 * pitti crosses fingers that it'll fix these hideous crashes
<chrisccoulson> crashes?
<pitti> it crashes 20 times a day since a few days ago
<chrisccoulson> urgh, that's not good
 * didrocks wonders if the invisible window isn't caused by a race with unity automaximization
<chrisccoulson> pitti - are you using my extension?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes
<pitti> should I try to disable it?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - it doesn't happen when you have a menu open does it?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: no, mostly when I either start it, or when I try to open a new tab
<pitti> but then the very same URL works next time
<pitti> sometimes it keeps crashing at start, then I need to kill the savedsession.js
<chrisccoulson> pitti - hmmm, it might be worth trying to get a backtrace. did you submit your crash report to mozilla?
<seb128> kenvandine, mterry: do you have time to sponsor https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ricotz/gtk/ubuntugtk3/+merge/48287 today?
<chrisccoulson> i fixed a crash in my extension last night, that was affecting me quite frequently (http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/globalmenu-extension/trunk/revision/75)
<seb128> or can you let robert_ancell know about it if you see him later on?
<mterry> seb128, sure
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I did once, but that crash dialog isn't very stable for me either
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<kenvandine> seb128, maybe after lunch, i am about to eat
<kenvandine> mterry, thx
 * kenvandine -> lunch
<pitti> chrisccoulson: and I never saw the result window
<seb128> kenvandine, you focus on the dx tarballs and watch ted ;-)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - have you had a look in about:crashes? got a link to any you've managed to submit?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - you don't get a results window ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: well, at one day I saw a window with a trace and data some hours later, apparently well hidden by compiz :)
 * kenvandine watches tedg like a hawk
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, that has one
<pitti> chrisccoulson: https://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/index/e3473df8-8a73-4da8-8459-394282110203
<pitti> chrisccoulson: "libglobalmenu.so" -> so it's likely the extension
<chrisccoulson> yeah :(
<chrisccoulson> pitti - is this the build from the PPA?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: it's firefox from natty, but your extension from ppa
<pitti> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/chrisccoulson/ppa/ubuntu natty main
<chrisccoulson> pitti - you didn't manually install an xpi at the sprint did you (before using the PPA)? i don't remember...
<chrisccoulson> i know a few people did
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hm, I'm not sure; can I check somehow?
<pitti> find -name '*.xpi' in my ~/.mozilla or so?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - you could check in your profile folder to make sure (you won't find the unpacked xpi though)
<chrisccoulson> you could just look for libglobalmenu.so
<pitti> {c0c9a2c7-2e5c-4447-bc53-97718bc91e1b}.xpi
<pitti> {d10d0bf8-f5b5-c8b4-a8b2-2b9879e08c5d}.xpi
<pitti> {e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781}.xpi
<pitti> pentadactyl@dactyl.googlecode.com.xpi
<pitti> SQLiteManager@mrinalkant.blogspot.com.xpi
<pitti> the last two aren't your's
<pitti> first is youtubedownload
<chrisccoulson> yeah, mine will be a globalmenu@ubuntu.com folder, rather than an xpi
<pitti> then adblockplus
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah ok, so I don't have it then?
<chrisccoulson> i'll have to do a build that saves the debugging symbols, and ask you to get a backtrace ;)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - or you could try that maybe?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: perhaps you can update your PPA with your recent fix first, and I'll try that, and if it's not that one, we do the debug build?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - oh, actually. there is another known crasher that i know affects tbird with lightning installed
<chrisccoulson> i wonder if you're hitting the same bug
<chrisccoulson> there's a bug where everything falls apart if a menupopup contains a node that can't be displayed in the menu
<chrisccoulson> i wonder if one of your other extensions do that ;)
 * chrisccoulson takes a look at them
<chrisccoulson> pitti - this is the other crash i know about: https://code.launchpad.net/~mconley/globalmenu-extension/fix-segfault-with-lightning
<chrisccoulson> it's quite possible you hit that too
<chrisccoulson> pitti - what was e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781?
<chrisccoulson> oh, greasemonkey
<chrisccoulson> b'ah, my desktop has turned in to crash land now, everything is crashing and freezing
<fta> eheh
<chrisccoulson> unity-panel-service is spinning when i change window focus and then everything else stops working
<chrisccoulson> pitti - interesting. i've got firefox to crash on start after installing the first 4 extensions on your list
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I disabled pentadactyl already
<pitti> (that's Vimperator)
<pitti> but I still get crashes, so I don't think it's related to that
<chrisccoulson> hmmm
<chrisccoulson> i can't even start firefox now ;)
<chrisccoulson> should be easy to debug!
<chrisccoulson> :-)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I have that often, too; in that case I removed my sessionstore.js
<pitti> chrisccoulson: but for debugging, yes :)
<chrisccoulson> b'ah, these invisible windows are driving me crazy
<chrisccoulson> i have to start firefox like 3-4 times before i actually get a visible window
<chrisccoulson> oh, this is getting crazy now
<chrisccoulson> ok, unity is telling me to stop working
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: see, it's smart :)
<chrisccoulson> it's making me not very productive atm. i can't get the firefox profile chooser dialog to map at all
<chrisccoulson> i just get an invisible box that gets in my way ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: does it still crash with metacity?
 * pitti -> off for dinner, bbl
<didrocks> pitti: enjoy!
<Sweetshark> unity is crashing here too quite a lot. One time it seems to react badly on vim-gnome trying to open a window in the topleft corner, while the panel was popping up for the new window ... but thats just a guess.
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: tell that to smspillaz, he has hard time to reproduce and debug it
 * bcurtiswx can commiserate with chrisccoulson
<bcurtiswx> brb
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - i'm not sure what to say, it happens all the time here ;)
<chrisccoulson> i don't need any specific steps
<chrisccoulson> but it's pretty much unusable atm, i've got invisible windows appearing all over my screen, that i just can't seem to get rid of
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i got a stacktrace
<chrisccoulson> the crash i'm seeing is related to the bug i fixed yesterday
<pitti> cool
<pitti> ooh, fresh gtk+ release? nice
<highvoltage> they still develop that!?
 * highvoltage hides before he gets smacked
<mvo_> mterry: check out dejadup …
<mvo_> mterry: in s-c - the utf8 bug appears to be fixed!
 * mterry looks
<mterry> mvo_, Now I'm getting some "JSONDecodeError: No JSON object could be decoded" error?
<ricotz> mterry, thanks for gtk3
<mterry> ricotz, thank *you* :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i just fixed another crash i found too (crashing if window registration fails)
<chrisccoulson> and m_conley fixed the other main crasher
<chrisccoulson> so, hopefully, one of those is yours ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'll upload a new version later
<mvo_> mterry: hmmmm how anoying, it displays it correctly for me. anything more in the error?
<mterry> mvo_, what got fixed?  are there reviews there to be read or can I now post them?
<mvo_> mterry: I was able to post a new one
<mterry> mvo_, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/562168/
<mterry> mvo_, that was jusst looking at the page
<mterry> mvo_, I'll try posting
<mvo_> mterry: thans, let me debug that a bit more
<mterry> mvo_, OK, it claims the review went through
<mterry> mvo_, but closing and opening S-C again gives the same error and doesn't show me my own review
<tremolux> glatzor: hello Sebastian!  did you see my note re: the early progress feedback from aptdaemon?  your change in r573 seems to work perfectly using software-center latest version
<cyphermox> hey mterry, thanks for the mir review. as for the bug subscription for rfkill, that's just me forgetting to subscribe myself ;)
<mterry> cyphermox, :)
<cyphermox> mterry, I'll need to start thinking about applying for more upload rights soon, most the packages I work on are in main now ;)
<mterry> cyphermox, stop filing MIRs then!  ;)
<cyphermox> hehe
<mvo_> mterry: indeed, I can reproduce that here too, I check it out tomorrow
<mterry> mvo_, cool
<mterry> mvo_, those accents (if indeed they are still the problem) bring out the worst in various apps
<mvo_> mterry: which is good :)
<mvo_> mterry: means we fix the bugs
<mvo_> but I call it a day now I think
<mterry> mvo_, agreed, see ya!
 * mvo_ waves
<kenvandine> ok, one of today's updates seems to have  broken pithos... not happy
<seb128> kenvandine, mterry, tedg: great work!
<seb128> lot of fixes in the indicator stack by reading the changelogs
<mterry> yar.  Some more to go still, but getting awesome  :)
<bcurtiswx> pithos is broken, :(
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, :(
<kenvandine> not sure what caused it
<seb128> seems that pithos thing is used on this channel ;-)
<kenvandine> i tried blaming indicator-application, but i downgraded that and it still crashes
<seb128> bcurtiswx, did you upgrade recently? did it break after an upgrade?
<kenvandine> hehe
<bcurtiswx> seb128, i upgrade frequently, and yes it broke today
<bcurtiswx> i haven't tried it, until this afternoon, there have been many updates
<seb128> bcurtiswx, when did you upgrade? I guess you didn't get yet the new stack kenvandine uploaded
<seb128> bcurtiswx, well was it broken before we unfreezed earlier today?
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah i am sure it wasn't from my uploads
<bcurtiswx> seb128, I don't believe so
<kenvandine> but something i got when i upgraded at lunch caused it
<seb128> so after the updates today?
<kenvandine> i am looking at my log
<kenvandine> yeah
<bcurtiswx> i upgrades three times, one this morning one lunch one now
<seb128> it's a python application?
<bcurtiswx> just tried after updating
<seb128> how does it crash?
<bcurtiswx> it uses python, yes
<kenvandine> seb128, yes python
<seb128> pitti did a pygobject git snapshot
<seb128> I would blame that...
<kenvandine> ah... maybe
 * kenvandine dives in
 * bcurtiswx runs with pitchfork towards pitti's house
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, don't drown
<pitti> what, what?
<kenvandine> theres a good sized puddle at some point
<bcurtiswx> google told me to take a canoe over the atlantic ocean.. i'm cool
<kenvandine> pitti, we are looking to see if your pygobject upload broke pithos
<pitti> bcurtiswx: well, try to downgrade to the previous version and see if it's that?
<pitti> broken how? i. e. how can this be tested?
<bcurtiswx> pitti what version to downgrade to?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, the previous one
<pitti> bcurtiswx: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pygobject/2.27.0+git20110108-0ubuntu1
<pitti> bcurtiswx: click on the architecture, there you can download the binaries
<bcurtiswx> sudo apt-get install pygobject=2.27.0+git20110108-0ubuntu1 doesn't work i see
<kenvandine> pitti, i didn't get that update yet
<pitti> bcurtiswx: the binary is python-gobject
<pitti> bcurtiswx: as the new version only built a few hours ago, you might still have that on your mirror
<kenvandine> oh, actually i did
<kenvandine> not ubuntu3 though
<bcurtiswx>  pygobject | 2.27.0+git20110131-0ubuntu2 |         natty | source
<pitti> kenvandine: ubuntu3 is just from now, and just drops python 2.6 support
<pitti> ubuntu2 is the same code
<pitti> ubuntu1 never built (thankfully, it broke pygtk2)
<bcurtiswx> so is mine current that I can downgrad to test?
<bcurtiswx> downgrade even
<seb128> bcurtiswx, did you read what pitti said before?
<bcurtiswx> yeah i don't have that version i'll dl
<seb128> bcurtiswx, he gave you the url and told you what to download and install
<bcurtiswx> was just making sure
<bcurtiswx> sorry :()
<seb128> right, it's not in the archive that's why you need to download it on launchpad at the url copied before
<kenvandine> ok
<kklimonda> seb128: hey, you called? :)
<kenvandine> confirmed
<kenvandine> downgrading pygobject fixes it
<pitti> kenvandine: its' pygobject?
<kenvandine> yup
<pitti> ok
<bcurtiswx> confirmed as well
<bcurtiswx> pygobject
<pitti> as it's almost 11 pm and I'm about to turn in, would you guys mind filing a bug, so that I can look at that tomorrow?
<pitti> i. e. what's broken and how to test
<kenvandine> pitti, sure
<seb128> hey kklimonda
<bcurtiswx> ugh, when unity disappears because i use the applications took, do i need to unity --reset or compiz --replace
<seb128> kklimonda, do you still want to work on the gtkmm updates?
<kklimonda> seb128: yes
<seb128> kklimonda, ok great, I was not sure since you didn't seem to pick recent ones and others did it after a while
<seb128> kklimonda, there is libglib one to do if you want to work on it
<seb128> bcurtiswx, just run compiz --replace or unity without reset
<bcurtiswx> seb128, ah thanks :) much better
<bcurtiswx> windowless apps are scary
<bcurtiswx> borderless*
<bcurtiswx> ugh, i can never remember not to alt+tab
<bcurtiswx> keeps breaking compiz and/or unity
<kklimonda> seb128: sure, I'll take it
<kklimonda> seb128: I should keep an eye on desktop/versions.html - I've noticted Robert updating glibmm along with glib once or twice and have thought that he's working on it :)
<seb128> kklimonda, well glibmm has been sitting a few days last times, I wanted to ping you and I forget and then I decided to do the update since nobody was doing it
<seb128> kklimonda, I will ping you when there is one waiting if you don't react ;-)
<seb128> kklimonda, btw what about glom? upstream really wanted that one updated it seems
<seb128> ok, time to call it a day
<seb128> see you later!
<kklimonda> eh, it took me to long to answer :/
<kklimonda> oh well
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/folks/0.3.4-0ubuntu1 is new, does anything have to be done still? empathy is waiting for that to finish building
<kenvandine> oh, yeah
<kenvandine> we need an archive admin
<bcurtiswx> who's the admin today?
<bcurtiswx> to contact for these?
<micahg> bcurtiswx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArchiveAdministration#Archive%20days
<pitti> good night everyone!
<bcurtiswx> nite pitti
<desrt> mterry: around?
<mterry> desrt, yup
<desrt> i could use a favour :)
<mterry> desrt, k...
<desrt> can you try running your test suite against dconf master?
<desrt> i tossed a mutex into the critical spot...
<mterry> desrt, sorry, tabbed away
<desrt> s'ok
<mterry> desrt, didn't notice the actual request  ;)
<mterry> desrt, ok, let me try
<desrt> i'd also like you to make me a sandwich, if that's okay
<desrt> sudo please?
<mterry> desrt, dammit, you are not the first person to try to sudo me today.  :)
<desrt> old memes die hard :p
<mterry> desrt, alright, have to update my slightly old jhbuild setup
<desrt> if this fixes your issue then it'll be enough to do a release for
<mterry> desrt, although it's probably a simple patch from tip?
<mterry> I could just do a quick distro patch in that case
<desrt> so be aware that you're actually creating more work for yourself here :)
<mterry> heh
<desrt> ya.. there are other distros though
<desrt> and there are two patches now
<mterry> desrt, yeah, I meant for testing right now
<desrt> ah yes.  of course.
<mterry> just cause jhbuild will probably want to rebuild glib and friend
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, still around?
<bcurtiswx> bah ah ah...
<bcurtiswx> guess not..
<mterry> desrt, is it just this patch?: http://git.gnome.org/browse/dconf/commit/?id=cf0eb5cce184198b2b3394bb30936ae58d649339
<bcurtiswx> how long do dep waits.. wait. before they try again?
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, still there?
<desrt> mterry: yes
<desrt> arghghg owen
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, yes... but gotta run right now
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, right.  got folks newed :)
<kenvandine> thx
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, have a good afternoon
<kenvandine> you too
<mterry> desrt, I have to head out, but looking good so far
<mterry> desrt, I will finish and comment on the bug
<desrt> mterry: thanks a lot
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-02-04
<micahg> do telepathy releases qualify for the desktop SRU micro exception?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure about that, seb would know. what does the release change?
<micahg> er, feature changes :(, nm
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> Guten Morgen pitti
<pitti> hey didrocks
<dpm> heya pitti, seeing that the 10.04.2 release is on the 17th Feb, we need to generate new Lucid language packs. Here's a proposal:
<dpm> As there isn't much time left if we want to have time to regenerate them if there is any problem,
<dpm> I think I should request a full export today.
<dpm> That would mean the PPA is built on Saturday and on Monday we can upload to -proposed and announce the testing period to translators
<dpm> Does that sound ok? If we want to give people ~a week to test them, what would be the latest day we could upload them to -updates?
<pitti> hi dpm (sorry, talking to other folks ATM)
<pitti> dpm: that sounds good indeed, yes
<dpm> pitti, thanks :) So what do you think of the last part, which would be the deadline for the upload to -proposed? Say, if we start testing on the 7th, would the deadline for the upload (and thus the end of testing) sound feasible as the 14th or the 16th?
<dpm> err s/-proposed/-updates/
<TLE> hey guys
<pitti> actually even the 14th sounds a little late
<pitti> dpm: can we discuss in #ubuntu-release?
<dpm> pitti, sure, coming over
<kklimonda> seb128: btw, you ran off yesterday before I've answered your question about glom - it has been updated to 1.16.2, which is the latest stable version.
<kklimonda> good mornig
<kklimonda> morning even
<kklimonda> damn keyboard
<ricotz> njpatel, hello :)
<ricotz> njpatel, have you looked into this yet? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bamf/+bug/674320
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 674320 in bamf "indicator-applet-appmenu crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_free()" [Medium,New]
<njpatel> ricotz, oh, not yet but that doesn't look good :/ WIll assign and milestone
<ricotz> njpatel, i added a stracktrace
<njpatel> thanks
<ricotz> njpatel, can you say if this a bamf problem for sure?
<njpatel> ricotz, I'm not 100% sure, will ask DBO to look at it
<njpatel> and ted
<ricotz> njpatel, or might this be caused by a inproper unref in our application because we are holding bamf.application objects?
<njpatel> ricotz, all bamf objects should never be reffed/unrefed
<njpatel> ricotz, the allocation/descrution needs to be handled by libbamf and only libbamf, otherwise bamf get's into a weird stat
<njpatel> state*
<ricotz> njpatel, ok
<ricotz> njpatel, on the other hand it seems not to be reproducable on maverick with bamf 0.2.58
<ricotz> (in our case)
<njpatel> ricotz, bamf has changed a lot, so could just be a valid bug
<ricotz> njpatel, alright, thanks
<ricotz> njpatel, btw it would be great if the packaging would build *.gir and *.vapi again
<didrocks> (would be great if it built again ;))
<didrocks> ricotz: I'll try to readd them for next release now that the gir stack is in a better shape
<ricotz> didrocks, ok ;), but it might need some annotation fixes in the source first
<jibel_> didrocks, Hi, the invisible window in unity is back but this time the geometry is -geometry 551x366+0+0
<didrocks> jibel_: not the same bug this time, it's a compiz bug
<didrocks> jibel_: it can be whatever window you launch
<jibel_> didrocks, okay, I'll file a new report then.
<didrocks> jibel_: it is already filed
<jibel_> didrocks, bug number ?
<didrocks> (maybe the qa team should have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-02-01 btw, I tend to notice there important regression)
<didrocks> jibel_: bug #709461
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 709461 in unity "semi-random invisible window with x geometry on top layer possible, all viewport only (one ws though)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709461
<jibel_> didrocks, thanks.
<didrocks> it's in smspillaz's plate now
<jibel_> :)
<didrocks> yw :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - what arch are you running on?
<chrisccoulson> hi btw :)
<seb128> re
<didrocks> re seb128
<seb128> re didrocks
<seb128> kklimonda, ok
<seb128> chrisccoulson, he's on amd64 usually
<chrisccoulson> oh, that's good, thanks
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i put a new version of globalmenu-extension in http://people.canonical.com/~chrisccoulson/globalmenu-extension/ (the PPA version didn't build yet)
<chrisccoulson> if you feel like testing, to see if it stops your crashes
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ooh, I will
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<pitti> chrisccoulson: right now I'm back to GNOME and metacity anyway, as the compiz bugs just drive me up teh wall
<chrisccoulson> yeah, they are driving me up the wall too ;)
<pitti> I'm not sure whether ffox crashes with "internal" menu as well
<chrisccoulson> pitti - oh, it shouldn't do, if your crash is any of the ones i fixed already
<chrisccoulson> they should only occur if the menu loads
<pitti> I'll switch back once the new plugin arrives then
<pitti> thanks!
 * kenvandine waves
<kenvandine> hey seb128, can you promote ubuntu-geoip and geoclue?
<kenvandine> indicator-datetime is in
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<seb128> kenvandine, oh right
 * kenvandine does the finally dance
<kenvandine> and yay libindicate is building now :)
 * bcurtiswx_ waves to room
<seb128> hey bcurtiswx
<bcurtiswx_> hey seb128, its Friday!! :D
<seb128> indeed!
<kenvandine> arg!  now that libindicate i386 build is getting past the non-installable python-gtk2-dev, it is failing in gir compiling!
<kenvandine> wtf, the other arches worked fine
<nessita> hello everyone, happy friday!
<kenvandine> happy friday to you too nessita!
<nessita> thanks :-)
<seb128> hey nessita, happy friday!
<didrocks> hey nessita :-)
 * didrocks takes the train to FOSDEM and waves goodbye
<pitti> didrocks: have fun, bye!
<seb128> didrocks, enjoy!
<didrocks> pitti,  seb128 : thanks, enjoy your week-end!
<kenvandine> have fun didrocks
<seb128> kenvandine, btw what happened to eds calendar integration?
<kenvandine> seb128, it was late
<seb128> kenvandine, wasn't that going to land?
<kenvandine> karl has it now
<kenvandine> needs to be merged
<kenvandine> he hit too many bugs
<seb128> hum, people are saying that for 2 weeks now
<seb128> we need to land it at some point and see the bugs
<kenvandine> yeah... we'll see what ted says when he reviews it this time :)
<kenvandine> speaking of eds bugs
<kenvandine> anyone know how to make evolution show mail when it gets in some hosed state?
<bcurtiswx_> gcc -g -O2 -g -O2  does that mean i'm compiling with GTK2 ?
<kenvandine> send/recieve is fine
<kenvandine> but i keep getting "generating message list"
<kenvandine> in all my accounts and mailboxes
<seb128> evolution --force-shutdown?
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> bcurtiswx_: how are optimization options related to GTK?
<kenvandine> i even rebooted
<kenvandine> it has been like this since yesterday afternoon
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, no
<kenvandine> i get to any mail, besides from my phone :)
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, it means you are compiling with the optimization=2 in gcc
 * bcurtiswx_ has his new learned thing today.. its early too :(
<bcurtiswx_> lol
<seb128> kenvandine, try #evolution on irc.gnome.org
<kenvandine> s/i get/i can't get/
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> never got it in this state before
<seb128> it's weird
<kenvandine> i imagine the sqlite message cache is hosed
<dobey> kenvandine, seb128, pitti: do you know if there's an appropriate irc channel to discuss automake issues, so i can determine if this is a viable bug to fix or if i have to do some insanity to work around?
<pitti> dobey: I don't know, sorry
<seb128> dobey, you can try asking on #ubuntu-devel
<kenvandine> dobey, dunno
<dobey> hmm, ok
<seb128> there is people who know about it there
<seb128> kenvandine, not sure why libindicate is failed to build but what you do is weird
<dobey> thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, hum, it's not you, it's cdbs
<kenvandine> seb128, it built on the other arches
<kenvandine> are you looking at the buildlog?
<seb128> kenvandine, it's failing in the dh_girepository for the cil
<kenvandine> dpkg-shlibdeps is failing on the typelib
<seb128> which is built only on i386
<kenvandine> no... that isn't what i am seeing
<seb128> "dh_girepository -plibindicate0.1-cil-dev
<seb128> dpkg-shlibdeps: error: couldn't find library libindicate-gtk.so.2 needed by debian/gir1.2-indicate-gtk-0.5/usr/lib/girepository-1.0/Indicate-Gtk-0.5.typelib.so (ELF format: 'elf32-i386'; RPATH: '').
<seb128> Note: libraries are not searched in other binary packages that do not have any shlibs or symbols file."
<seb128> is the build log
<seb128> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/63545343/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-i386.libindicate_0.4.92-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<seb128> it shouldn't call it on the cil to start
<seb128> that's cdbs doing it
<kenvandine> oh... why that package?
<seb128> it calls it on all the binaries
<kenvandine> ugh
<seb128> that's a stupid thing to do
<kenvandine> never been a problem before, maybe cdbs has changed?
<seb128> it's a new feature in the current cdbs
<seb128> but it's not very new
<seb128> ideally it should not fail, not sure what is wrong there
<seb128> could be a binary build order
<seb128> like the cil build built before the libindicate-gtk binary
<seb128> but calling dh_girepository on all binaries is asking for issuers
<seb128> issues
<kenvandine> i hate build order problems
<seb128> don't tell me
<seb128> kenvandine, not sure it's that, I said could be, random guess
<chrisccoulson> mterry, are you seeing issues with unity-panel-service locking up when changing window focus?
<mterry> chrisccoulson, no
<chrisccoulson> it keeps getting stuck in the while loop in active_window_changed in indicator-appmenu here
<mterry> chrisccoulson, interesting
<mterry> chrisccoulson, that while loop looks like trouble
<chrisccoulson> mterry, yeah, that's what i thought when i looked at it ;)
<mterry> chrisccoulson, so I did change some code that made it more likely we would correctly remove xid entries from that table
<mterry> chrisccoulson, you can check the recent bzr commits for it
<mterry> chrisccoulson, but that should only have been if the window died.  But there can obviously be some race
<seb128> mterry, there was no commit since the tarball yesterday
<mterry> seb128, yeah should be in the tarball
<seb128> or do you mean it could be due to one of your recent changes?
<seb128> ok, gotcha
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand just got the issue too
<seb128> oh, nice, the launchpad summary reference the merged vcs-es now
<mterry> chrisccoulson, commit 95
<mterry> chrisccoulson, this makes it so that whenever bamf tells us a window died, we remove it from the table.  Sounds like we removed such a window then you tried to switch to either that same window or one with the same xid (that we didn't add back to the table somehow)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i'll have a look in a bit
<chrisccoulson> i'm on patch pilot duties today ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, where are the uploads? ;-)
<seb128> go chrisccoulson go !
<chrisccoulson> seb128 -i'm just about to do one, but i rejected one because of some mistakes, and then spent quite a long time trying to help the individual ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I see at least 5 you can upload on the list
<seb128> so no excuse about not having upload rights today ;-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> well if ari stop pinging you about his own bugs before the end of the day ;-)
<Laney> yeah feel free to tell him to wait in line ;)
<bcurtiswx_> aww boo, LP's timing out on me
<chrisccoulson> that's normal isn't it?
<bcurtiswx_> not usually for me... does that mean I'm lucky?
<ricotz> bcurtiswx_, do you have a running gnome3 stack?
<bcurtiswx_> ricotz, no.
<chrisccoulson> maaan, python-scipy takes forever to build
<chrisccoulson> i wish i hadn't picked that off the sponsor list ;)
<ricotz> bcurtiswx_, ok, i was just curious ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, there is quite some easy desktop items there
<seb128> chrisccoulson, but you can do something while it builds ;-)
<dpm> pitti, now that the freeze is over, could you please reenable the Natty langpack uploads, unless you've done it already? Perhaps we can have a look at the po2xpi issues with chrisccoulson next week
<seb128> go chrisccoulson go!
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> b'ah, i've just had another firefox crash :(
<chrisccoulson> with all my extension crash fixes in
<chrisccoulson> it's going to be a long day ;)
<seb128> if that's any consolation fiefox didn't crash this cycle here
<seb128> hum, "firefox"
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - are you running my extension?
<seb128> no
<seb128> I like things when they are stable
<seb128> no offense ;-)
<seb128> joke aside you didn't clearly say that it was ready for testing
<seb128> or if you needed testing
<seb128> so I figured I would wait for that rather than running a version known to be buggy when it would annoy me and not bring extra useful info to you
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - oh, it's ready for testing :)
<chrisccoulson> what arch are you on?
<seb128> k, will try it then ;-)
<seb128> i386
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. so, the version currently in my PPA is ok to test. i did upload a new version last night that didn't build (because of a tbird issue)
<chrisccoulson> but i'll fix that just now
<seb128> k
<seb128> well, I will let you focus on fixing the bug jdstrand is having before annoying you with firefox ;-)
<seb128> between piloting and that I guess you have enough for today
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i think jdstrand is having the same bug as me, where unity-panel-service spins in a loop
<chrisccoulson> that basically takes down the whole desktop, as all the applications talking to the panel freeze and crash
<chrisccoulson> which is pretty bad ;)
<chrisccoulson> ok, tbird fixed and python-scipy uploaded
<chrisccoulson> i'll look at this evince patch now
<chrisccoulson> after restarting, my session is a mess now
<rickspencer3> seb128, hey, pgraner is saying that his desktop is pretty trashed today
<rickspencer3> is that common?
<rickspencer3> sounds like neither compiz nor metacity are working very well, crashing and such
<seb128> rickspencer3, not that we know about no
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> he's trying to replicate, I told him to come here to get bugs logged if he's still ahving issues
<rickspencer3> thanks seb128
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> right, better to discuss the issues on the channel
<seb128> not easy to say what's going on without extra details
<seb128> chrisccoulson has been running into some indicator-appmenu issues today
<seb128> but otherwise things are ok
<chrisccoulson> oh, my firefox crasher was an easy fix
<chrisccoulson> i missed a bit when i thought i'd fixed it before :/
<seb128> kklimonda, what's up with https://code.launchpad.net/~kklimonda/glibmm2.4/packaging/+merge/48582?
<dpm> hey ronoc, quick question: what's the best way to restart the sound indicator?. It just died on me
<ronoc> dpm, hmm what happened ?
<ronoc> curious cause I haven't got any new bugs since the last release
<ronoc> killall unity-panel-service
<ronoc> should restart all the indicators
<seb128> well indicators should auto restart no?
<ronoc> seb128, true yes they should
<seb128> I sometimes got issues where I need to stop the service
<seb128> it seems to get in a buggy state
<seb128> yesterday the sound indicator was displayed as muted until I restarted the service
<dpm> ronoc, I don't know, it just died when entering the session this morning. I didn't bother much about it, but now I need to do a call and I do need sound :)
<ronoc> seb128, weird, I haven't seen any of these
<ronoc> dpm, is pulse running
<ronoc> seb128, https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-sound/+bug/709371
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 709371 in indicator-sound "refactor pulse manager" [Medium,In progress]
<ronoc> will land this afternoon
<ronoc> dpm, can you run gonem-volume-control from command line
<ronoc> without the pop up "waiting for sound server"
<dpm> ronoc, no, I get exactly that popup
<ronoc> dpm, ah well then pulse has died on you (the indicator is just reflecting the broken state of the audio)
<ronoc> okay so
<ronoc> we need some logs
 * ronoc finds wiki page
<ronoc> dpm, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio/Log
<dpm> ronoc, I need the sound in some minutes, so I think I'll just log out and back in. Sorry... I promise that next time I'll provide the logs :)
<ronoc> dpm, no worries
<seb128> kenvandine, tedg: oh, libindicate
<seb128> "dh_girepository: dpkg-shlibdeps -pgir -Tdebian/gir1.2-indicate-gtk-0.5.substvars -xlibc6 -xlibc0 debian/gir1.2-indicate-gtk-0.5/usr/lib/girepository-1.0/Indicate-Gtk-0.5.typelib.so returned exit code 2"
<seb128> " dpkg-shlibdeps -pgir" seems wrong
<seb128> kenvandine, could it be the rules "binary-predeb/gir%::"?
<kenvandine> no
<tedg> seb128, kenvandine was saying that he thinks that's an issue with the order of the builds?
<seb128> kenvandine, try dropping the rules snippet
<kenvandine> i already removed that
<seb128> how does it fail then?
<kenvandine> still failing
<kenvandine> same error
<kenvandine> well
<seb128> kenvandine, can you join #debian-gnome or oftc?
<kenvandine> one sec
<kenvandine> sure
<seb128> kenvandine, let's go back to there for ubuntu issues
<seb128> kenvandine, I diffed the i386 and amd64 logs
<seb128> the only different is pygobject and libdbusmenu basically
<seb128> neither of those seem like they could be an issue for that build error
<kenvandine> seb128, built locally fine
<kenvandine> for amd64
<fta> tedg, hi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/562622/
<seb128> kenvandine, bah
<seb128> kenvandine, and amd64 pbuilder?
<kenvandine> building now
<kenvandine> pitti, gwibber is now crashing the same way pithos is
<pitti> hey kenvandine
<kenvandine> not much of a traceback... but "Bus error"
<kenvandine> doesn't crash with the downgraded pygobject
<pitti> kenvandine: probably similar to bug 713115  and bug 713172
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 713115 in pygobject "[natty] virt-manager no longer starts with recent updates" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/713115
<ubot2> pitti: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/713172)
<pitti> kenvandine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/pygtk/+bug/713115/comments/4 FYI
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 713115 in pygobject "[natty] virt-manager no longer starts with recent updates" [High,In progress]
<kenvandine> ok
<pitti> kenvandine: so I have a workaround, but I want to debug the real bug a bit more before I roll back the mem leak fix
<kenvandine> pitti, sure, no worries
 * kenvandine has plenty to deal with now with libindicate
<kenvandine> man this isn't how i wanted to spend my friday :(
<tedg> fta, Can you install the dbusmenu-gtk symbols?
<kenvandine> seb128, oh great news...
<kenvandine> it is now failing on amd64 in pbuilder!
 * kenvandine looks at natty-changes again
<seb128> kenvandine, oh, was it working yesterday?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> and it built in the archive last night
<seb128> kenvandine, you tried in pbuilder?
<kenvandine> yes
<seb128> hum
<kenvandine> roughly 20 hours ago
<fta> tedg, sure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/562624/
<seb128> kenvandine,
<seb128> -Setting up libsqlite3-0 (3.7.4-2ubuntu2) ...
<seb128> +Setting up libsqlite3-0 (3.7.4-2) ...
<seb128> +Setting up python2.6 (2.6.6-6ubuntu5) ...
<seb128> +Setting up libpython2.6 (2.6.6-6ubuntu5) ...
<seb128>  Setting up libpython2.7 (2.7.1-3) ...
<seb128> -Setting up python-gobject (2.27.0+git20110131-0ubuntu5) ...
<seb128> +Setting up python-gobject (2.27.0+git20110131-0ubuntu2) ...
<kenvandine> very useful
<seb128> kenvandine, those and libdbusmenu
<pitti> latest pygobject drops the libpython2.6 dependency again, in case it gets in the way
<seb128> they are the diff between the amd64 and i386 builds from launchpad
<pitti> kenvandine: if you need a working pygobject right now, say the word and I'll upload the memory leak again to fix the crashes
<kenvandine> pitti, can you just push a branch or something?
<kenvandine> i can drop it in my results dir so it gets picked up in my build
<kenvandine> but i have 2.27.0+git20110131-0ubuntu5 locally installed and it builds
<pitti> kenvandine: I have a patch (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hamster-applet/+bug/713135/+attachment/1829548/+files/pygobject-revert-refleak.patch)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 713135 in hamster-applet "hamster-applet crashed with OperationalError in execute(): no such module: fts3" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<pitti> kenvandine: but how would that or a branch help you?
<seb128> kenvandine, well it might just be using the system libindicate-gtk2
<kenvandine> true
<kenvandine> let me grab that
<kenvandine> pitti, i can just build the fix locally and let pbuilder use that version
<kenvandine> i have a hook to use a local repo
<pitti> kenvandine: ah
<pitti> kenvandine: just adding that to debian/patches and series should work; I created it against upstream git head, which doesn't have .c changes compared to our snapshot
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> mterry, pitti: is bug #689821 fixed now?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 689821 in gobject-introspection "Nested types should be allowed in aliases" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689821
<seb128> the upstream bug has a comment indicating it could the same issue than another one which has been closed
<kenvandine> pitti,   libpython2.6: Depends: python2.6 (= 2.6.6-6ubuntu4) but 2.6.6-6ubuntu5 is to be installed.
<kenvandine>   python2.6-dev: Depends: python2.6 (= 2.6.6-6ubuntu4) but 2.6.6-6ubuntu5 is to be installed.
<mterry> seb128, I haven't tried that code in a while, not sure
<kenvandine> i assume just bump that?
<kenvandine> or actuallyu drop it right?
<pitti> kenvandine: meh? why do you have non-matching python binaries/libraries?
<kenvandine> that is from pbuilder
<pitti> kenvandine: current python-gobject in the archive doesn't link against libpython2.6 any more at all
<pitti> ah, but you would have python-all-dev
<pitti> but still this looks unrelated
<seb128> kenvandine, the dh_ utility are in perl, still it seems weird that one of those updates would break things
<bcurtiswx_> when someone gets a sec, can you tell me if the sound preferences work for you
<rickspencer3> bcurtiswx they work for me
<bcurtiswx_> rickspencer3, thx
<seb128> pitti, you should upload the commit revert for now imho
<seb128> no point to break users systems over the we
<pitti> ok
<seb128> especially if you have a way to test locally to work on fixing gtk
<pitti> I can still replicate it against upstream git head then
<pitti> seb128: yes, I do
<seb128> well it seems you don't win much from keeping the breaking version then
<seb128> out of having a strong reminder that users get hit by the issue ;-)
<pitti> and figuring out what breaks
<pitti> but I guess we have enough on the "to fix" plate for now
<pitti> building and testing now
<seb128> pitti, right, I mean once you fix the obvious breakages put it back
<pitti> *nod*
<tedg> fta, this should fix that: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/dbusmenu/take-unref/+merge/48629
<kenvandine> tedg, should i distro patch that?
<tedg> kenvandine, Uhm probably wouldn't hurt if you're up for it.
<kenvandine> not worth doing  a release for but seems like something we need
<kenvandine> sure
<seb128> is that a bug or an issue which will show out of warnings?
<seb128> what we need is a fix for chrisccoulson's issue
<kenvandine> seb128, that fixes a crash fta was getting
<seb128> fta, didn't see to be a crash
<seb128> it just made it break on warning to get a stacktrace
<kenvandine> oh
<seb128> but yeah, doesn't hurt to backport it
<fta> kenvandine, confirmed it doesn't crash. but please take it as those warnings are polluting the terminal, bad for developers
<chrisccoulson> tedg / kenvandine - if seb128 didn't mention already, i'm getting a frequent hang in unity-panel-service
<kenvandine> fta, i will
<chrisccoulson> it's spinning in the while loop in active_window_changed in indicator-appmenu, when i change window focus
<chrisccoulson> i haven't had time to properly look at it yet
<chrisccoulson> but it crashes other apps too :(
<seb128> tedg, ^
<tedg> chrisccoulson, Are you looking at it properly now?  (wait, is is the weekend there?)
<chrisccoulson> it's not the weekend yet? ;)
<chrisccoulson> nearly though :-)
<kenvandine> all the more reason to get it fixed asap :)
<chrisccoulson> i'm going to sponsor one more patch, and then i'll be back on to normal duties :)
<kenvandine> seb128, pitti: the pygobject patch doesn't fix the libindicate build
 * kenvandine tries dbusmenu
<seb128> kenvandine, did you get a dh_verbose=1 log as pochu asked before?
<seb128> still seems weird that one of those updates broke it
<kenvandine> no, i will
 * kenvandine goes to eat first... starved today!
<kenvandine> bbiab
<pitti> good night everyone! have a nice weekend
<seb128> pitti, thanks, you as well!
<desrt> mterry: hey
<desrt> mterry: did your tests finish?
<mterry> desrt, yeah, commented on the bug.  Ran suite twice, didn't hit it
<mterry> desrt, hit it about once per run before
<desrt> so that's good news, i guess
<desrt> i'll have a release ready to go for monday
<desrt> then i can start breaking new stuff with my rewrite of the service :)
<mterry> desrt, heh
<seb128> re
<seb128> micahg, you don't need that diff on pidgin-facebookchat
<seb128> we can make pidgin conflicts on older version
<seb128> though it will maybe not resolve all partial upgrade cases
<micahg> seb128: older version of what?
<seb128> we can make pidgin-data conflicts on pidgin-facebookchat version older than the fixed one
<micahg> seb128: yes, but that won't help if people backport pidgin-facebookchat
<seb128> but that would not solve the case where people upgrade pidgin-fbc without pidgin
<seb128> right
<seb128> ignore what I said then ;-)
<seb128> kklimonda, there?
<micahg> seb128: can you sync the "official" pidgin fix from Debian or should I propose a merge over the weekend?
<seb128> micahg, "sync" like in "merge on debian"?
<seb128> can do but I will not today
<seb128> let's wait for next week rather
<micahg> seb128: yeah, I thought we don't have a diff except the epoch
<seb128> we have quite some diff
<seb128> lpi for example
<micahg> orly?
<seb128> or tweaked depends to not pull things from universe
<micahg> seb128: I'd be happy to propose a merge
<seb128> micahg, ok, feel free to do that
<xman> hi !!!
<seb128> micahg, thanks
<seb128> xman, hi
<micahg> thanks seb128
<xman> do you know a way to change desktop icon size?
<seb128> xman, try #ubuntu for user questions
<xman> ok thanks
<kklimonda> seb128: hmm.. here :)
<seb128> kklimonda, hey
<seb128> kklimonda, why did you open a merge request for glibmm today?
<seb128> kklimonda, shouldn't you rather set the vcs in the control to the gnomemm team and commit there?
<seb128> not sure why those have not been moved to the new team yet...
<kklimonda> seb128: good point - I think we have missed the last part of the process - i.e. sponsorshipt. If I upload branch to gnomemm, I don't have to merge it, so how do I ask for sponsorship so it can be uploaded?
<seb128> kklimonda, open a bug tagged desktop-upgrade
<kklimonda> (or I may have missed this part somehow)
<seb128> so it shows on the version summary
<kklimonda> ah, here we go :)
<seb128> or use the "open a bug" url on the version lit directly
<seb128> you can subscribe ubuntu-sponsors to the bug as well
<kklimonda> *nods*
<bcurtiswx_> vish, are you still around?
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-02-05
<hakermania> Hello, can I get help here for MIME types?
<hakermania> I have created the new mime type, I've added an icon for this mime-type, and all work, except the association application-mime type, i mean, to open this mime-type with my application.
<hakermania> and xdg-mime default desktop file  mime type doesn't work
<bentech4you> which is the Best IDS
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-02-06
<penguin42> any dbusmenu/appmenu guys here? I'm looking at a bunch of what appear to be related bugs
<TuC_Centurion> Coucou
<TuC_Centurion> cocu
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-01-30
<RAOF> Oh, damn.  Alioth's broken again, isn't it.
 * RAOF gardens the SRU queue instead.
<TheMuso> lol
<RAOF> Changing my boot sequence by means of installing an SSD has exposed an absolutely superb bug - hardware initialisation on this hybrid laptop is not deterministic, and the radeon card comes up first now.  Plymouth eagerly throws up the cryptsetup prompts on fb0, provided by radeon.
<RAOF> There's only one problem: the radeon card isn't connected to any outputs, so those cryptsetup prompts sit happily in VRAM :)
<TheMuso> lol
<TheMuso> Thats awesome~!
<RAOF> The kernel knows about this, too; once i915 is loaded, the kernel goes ‘Oh, whoops.  The primary console's actually on fb1, chaps, as it's conceivable that the user might be able to see it’.
<lifeless> RAOF: \o/
<RAOF> Not in so many words, though, because kernel developers are uncouth oafs!
<TheMuso> lol
<lifeless> RAOF: ITYM uncouth aufs
<lifeless> :P
<lifeless> TheMuso: what sound do you get for :P ?
<RAOF> :P
<TheMuso> lifeless: Literally how it is written.
<RAOF> colon-P?
<TheMuso> Yes.
<RAOF> There's a joke in there, if you've got the scope to find it.
<lifeless> groan
<TheMuso> RAOF: In other news, I think I had a GPU lockup earlier with nouveau, to the point where speech was still reading activity in the channel, but I got no keyboard and no mouse, and no changes on the screen. I couldn't even switch to a VT...
<RAOF> TheMuso: Any trigger you could identify?
<TheMuso> RAOF: No, this is the first time this has ever happened, I was just in a terminal using irssi. Didn't bring up anything in particular, no Unity features fo any kind.
<RAOF> Ok.  I think our ability to debug unreproducible nouveau hangs is somewhere between slim and none; if it happens again please pipe up, but I'm not sure I can do anything about a once-off.
 * TheMuso nods, just thought I'd let you know.
<RAOF> Thanks.
<TheMuso> Probably won't happen again, since this is the first time in weeks that I have had one.
<TheMuso> I.e the first time since I ever used nouveau with the NVIDIA GPU.
<RAOF> That's nice to hear :)
<TheMuso> Yeah.
<micahg> RAOF: any idea about my issue?
<RAOF> Sorry, that's dropped out of my context.
<RAOF> What was it again? :)
<desrt> very quiet weekend it's been
<RAOF> micahg: What was your problem again?
<micahg> RAOF: external monitor won't stay on after upgrade to precise
<RAOF> Ok.  It's a DisplayPort monitor, I take it?+
 * micahg isn't sure
<RAOF> What does the plug look like? :)
<micahg> DVI
 * RAOF is surprised.
<RAOF> Do you have a bug report with more details, or shall I quiz you here?
<micahg> no bug report yet
<micahg> just upgraded 2 hours ago
<desrt> micahg: i'd love to know the circumstances of your confusion :)
<micahg> oh, I'm not familiar with X terminology
<desrt> ahh
<desrt> displayport is just another connector type
<RAOF> micahg: What's the GPU?  Intel, ATI, nVidia?
<micahg> nVidia
<RAOF> And we're talking about the nouveau drivers, not the nvidia binary drivers++
<RAOF> ?
<micahg> GeForce GTX 460M
<micahg> binary nvidia
<RAOF> Poot.
<micahg> am I better off with nouveau?
<RAOF> Maybe.
<RAOF> There are definitely tradeoffs involved.
<desrt> depends on how you feel about global warming :)
<micahg> is there an easy way to make that switch?
<desrt> micahg: jocky is probably the easiest way
<RAOF> Right.  Nouveau doesn't do reclocking (although this is now enabled in git).  If your BIOS brings the card up in the lowest power state (most do) then you'll have reasonable power consumption.  If your BIOS brings up the card in the high-power state it'll eat electrons like candy.
<desrt> 'additional drivers' in the system settings
<micahg> umm, jockey shows me 2 proprietary drivers :(
<RAOF> Yeah.  “Additional drivers” is easiest.  You can also go manually fiddling around with update-alternatives if you want.
<desrt> micahg: disable them!!!
<RAOF> Disabling the proprietary driver will get you to the default (ie: open-source nouveau)
<desrt> (says the free-software muse sitting on your left shoulder)
<desrt> micahg: other one is... wifi?
<micahg> it tells me it's required if I want to run unity :)
<RAOF> It's lying.
<desrt> micahg: that's probably not true
<RAOF> We might want to reword that :)
<micahg> wifi is enabled, but not active
<desrt> although your unity experience will likely suffer
 * micahg has been using unity-2d anyways, so not likely :)
<RAOF> Maybe.  You'll find that smspillaz runs nouveau in part because he hits fewer 3D bugs on it :)
 * desrt notes that the jockey UI looks quite ugly when no proprietary drivers are installed/needed
 * micahg tries a reboot
<RAOF> Yup, that's easiest
<mdeslaur> jockey could use some usability love
 * RAOF notes the ominous lack of micahg
<jbicha> lol
<mdeslaur> micahg: welcome back, we were worried
 * desrt files scathing UI review against jockey
<desrt> bad jockey
<micahg> umm, well, got a low graphics warning
<micahg> seems fine now, I can see the screen, but it still won't stay on
<RAOF> It turns on, displays something, and then turns off after a while?
<micahg> yeah, if I power cycle it, it shows the screen and then goes black
<RAOF> That's…
<RAOF> Um.
<mdeslaur> *cough* hardware issue *cough*
<RAOF> Does the screen give a warning message?
<RAOF> There would seem to be two obvious options here: (1) the display clocks are drifting, and after a while they've drifted too far for the display to sync, or (2) for no obvious reason both drivers are sending DPMS off requests.
<micahg> no warning issue, this happened right after I upgraded
<RAOF> Can I get an Xorg.0.log please?
<RAOF> And, hey, lets throw in a dmesg for good measure.
<micahg> RAOF: e-mailed
<RAOF> Hm.  There's nothing particularly odd there, apart from the bit where it changes from cloned → spanned → cloned → spanned.
<micahg> I"m going to try in anotherWM
<micahg> brb
<RAOF> Fair call.
<micahg> ok, I don't know where my VGA cable is right now so I can test this with another machine
<micahg> I'll have to resort to single monitor mode until I find it I guess
<RAOF> The other thing to check would be that the kernel framebuffer is cloned across the monitors.
<micahg> same thing in Xubuntu with metacity and unity-3d as well
<RAOF> But this is not exactly a common failure mode :)
<micahg> how do I do that?
<RAOF> Boot into recovery mode, but remove the “nomodeset” from the kernel command line.
<RAOF> That should get you the kernel VT, spanned across both monitors.
<micahg> why do I need recovery mode for that?
<RAOF> Just to stop X starting.
<RAOF> That'll remove any possibility of the X driver sending a DPMS off signal or something.
<micahg> then how can I test it?
<RAOF> The kernel should bring up *both* displays, cloned.
<micahg> ah, ok
<micahg> brb
<desrt> RAOF: i don't recall if we've had this conversation before
<desrt> RAOF: is there a way to use xinput to change my laptop's trackpad into an absolute-movement touch device?
<RAOF> I don't think we've had that conversation before, and I don't *think* so.
 * desrt installed some weird evdev-consuming driver once that did something like this
<desrt> it was pretty flaky, though
<RAOF> Yeah, with uinput you could do that.
<RAOF> pull the evdev events out of the kernel, feed them back in after flipping the absolute bit.
<RAOF> Huh.  You could also do that with XTest if you felt the need.
<RAOF> desrt: Need to do some testing of absolute devices?
<desrt> RAOF: i'm trying to test the gtk multitouch branch
<desrt> after some recent X updates it looks like it compiles at least
<RAOF> Yeah, the Xserver 1.11 transition included the 1.12 input stack, ie: Xi 2.2 ie: multitouch.
<RAOF> Which is what that branch will have been written against.
<desrt> it was missing some constants in the headers for a while
<desrt> so the thing compiles now, but it appears not to allow me to interact with my trackpad in any useful way
<RAOF> You were seeing the prototype, Ubuntu-only, multitouch protocol.
<RAOF> Huh.
<RAOF> Oh, yeah.
<RAOF> synaptics is currently not doing multitouch - Chase is on it.
<desrt> ah.  that'll explain it
<desrt> meanwhile i have no way to test :)
<desrt> maybe i should throw precise on my exopc
<RAOF> Yeah.
<RAOF> If that uses evdev it should multitouch (I believe)
<desrt> it works on fedora
<desrt> there's a reasonable chance that this branch could land this cycle
<desrt> so i want to make sure that doesn't cause any crisis on ubuntu
<RAOF> The multitouch does?  Then it'd work on Ubuntu, too.
<desrt> does anyone have a concept of how stable precise is in terms of server-side?
<desrt> like, i guess there may be a new kernel or something coming
<desrt> but presumably not major new versions of core system components
<pitti> Good morning
<desrt> pitti: hello
<desrt> good weekend?
<pitti> pretty relaxed, yes; and you?
<desrt> pretty decent.  saw lots of old friends.  ate too much, i think.
<TheMuso> Morning pitti.
<pitti> hey TheMuso, how are you?
<TheMuso> pitti: Not too bad thanks, yourself?
<pitti> TheMuso: pretty well, thanks!
<desrt> hum
<desrt> launchpad email appears to have become useful while i wasn't looking
<RAOF> Ha!
<desrt> relatively useful?
<desrt> you used to get emails from every single event that was vaguely related to any team that you were on and the only way to stop them was to leave the team...
<pitti> it still sends out a lot of unwanted ones, but for bug mail they are quite useful indeed
<desrt> it seems to only send me mails that are actually relevent to me now
<pitti> desrt: you can configure it a lot more these days, too
 * desrt had redirected all launchpad emails to his spam folder for some time
<desrt> only looked now to find out that it doesn't send nearly as many as it used to
<pitti> robert_ancell: hey Robert, how are you?
<robert_ancell> pitti, good
<pitti> robert_ancell: do you know what creates /etc/lightdm/lighthdm.conf? Is that only ubiquity?
<pitti> I don't see anything in lightdm's postinst for this
<robert_ancell> pitti, yes, it should be that way now
<pitti> robert_ancell: i. e. if it does not exist at all, lightdm still works
<pitti> robert_ancell: I want to tackle bug 854431 now
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 854431 in lightdm "GDM automatic login is not transitioned to lightdm automatic login" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/854431
<robert_ancell> right
<pitti> robert_ancell: i. e. if lightdm gets installed during upgrade, there will be nothing writing the conffile
<pitti> robert_ancell: so if it's not there, I'll create one based on gdm custom.conf
<robert_ancell> pitti, yes I think that's correct, but you might want to confirm with didrocks as he did a lot of work in that area
<pitti> robert_ancell: I took that bug from you, if that's alright with you?
<pitti> (unless you want to work on it today)
<robert_ancell> pitti, I never complain if people take my bugs :)
<pitti> but I'd like it to be in a2
<pitti> greeter-session=unity-greeter
<pitti> user-session=ubuntu
<pitti> robert_ancell: ^ are these two internal defaults?
<pitti> robert_ancell: or do I need to set them if lightdm.conf exists?
<pitti> robert_ancell: i. e. would it be better to set them or should it only have autologin-user= ?
<robert_ancell> pitti, from debian/rules: dh_auto_configure -- --with-greeter-user=lightdm --with-user-session=ubuntu
<robert_ancell> I'm trying to work out what sets unity-greeter in there...
<pitti> robert_ancell: well, it needs to do something sensible if there is no lightdm.conf at all, so I guess it's ok
<pitti> robert_ancell: that's in unity-greeter.postinst
<robert_ancell> pitti, ah right, it's done by /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults in the unity-greeter postinst
<pitti> /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults --keep-old --greeter=unity-greeter
<robert_ancell> right, so that just needs patching to handle the autologin user
<pitti> robert_ancell: I'll add autologin support to lightdm-set-defaults upstream and backport it
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<pitti> ca va?
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti! ça va bien, et toi? :)
<pitti> je suis bien, merci!
<pitti> didrocks: "Make some promotion on user test cases once the tools are ready" (amber graner), do you happen to know whether this happened?
<didrocks> pitti: no, it didn't. I warned her that she can do some in uwn
<pitti> didrocks: ok, thanks
<pitti> didrocks: for the tarmac integration, would you call this done now? (description is fuzzy), or do you plan to do more?
<didrocks> pitti: I wanted to add more at first, but it's a little bit difficult to progress on it right now socially speaking…
<pitti> didrocks: at least it seems to do its main job now?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, it does
<pitti> didrocks: so, perhaps we should call it done now, and you add a new WI for beta-1 with a more specific name if you want to add something?
<didrocks> pitti: oh, you are speaking about the autopilot?
<didrocks> or the "additional tarmac facility"
<pitti> "Help on the tarmac autopilot integration"
<didrocks> pitti: no, this one is blocked. I tried to bring the subject back on the table twice
<didrocks> but no reaction from the third involved party
<didrocks> so I would say "blocked" on my side
<pitti> didrocks: ok, updating status and moving to b1
<pitti> rodrigo_: good morning, how are you?
<rodrigo_> hi pitti
<pitti> rodrigo_: would it help you if I upload packagekit with the new LANGUAGE_SUPPORT enum backported?
<pitti> rodrigo_: I also did a few other fixes upstream which make "pkcon what-provides" work on the command line, which makes testing easier
<rodrigo_> pitti, yes, i already have it on my jhbuild setup, but yes, do it, it will be helpful
<rodrigo_> I will push my g-c-c branch later today, just a couple things to finish
<pitti> rodrigo_: I haven't implemented it in aptdaemon yet, as glatzor wanted to add plugin support first
<pitti> rodrigo_: but I wondered whether you actually test against packagekit itself, or aptdaemon-pkcompat?
<rodrigo_> pitti, since I hadn't finished it, I was just compiling against my PK branch
<pitti> rodrigo_: ok, that's fine
<pitti> rodrigo_: are you using the aptcc or the apt backend?
<pitti> rodrigo_: as the apt backend currently just crashes if you try WhatProvides(); I fixed that in trunk, too, and will backport it along
<rodrigo_> pitti, hmm, aptcc
<pitti> rodrigo_: ok; we can't really implement it there, I think glatzor wants to switch back to "apt" as default
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
<pitti> hey tkamppeter, guten Morgen
<pitti> tkamppeter: FYI, I did a few changes to cups and cups-filters, but can't push my branch (alioth is down again)
<pitti> tkamppeter: if you want to work on it, please ping me, I can put it on LP
<tkamppeter> pitti, why did you change the milestone of the cups task in bug 885324? I have fixed this.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 885324 in imagemagick "Completely replace lcms1 by lcms2 in Ubuntu" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/885324
<pitti> tkamppeter: hm, cups still depends on liblcms1
<pitti> tkamppeter: and today is alpha-2 freeze
<pitti> tkamppeter: oh, it's in cups-filters now, I see
<tkamppeter> pitti, what makes cups depending on liblcms1?
<pitti> tkamppeter: that was still -15, sorry
<pitti> I'll update the bug
<tkamppeter> pitti, already done.
<pitti> tkamppeter: ah, you already did; moved back the milestone
<pitti> rodrigo_: btw, I had to "git merge master" in your branch to build it (failed on wacom stuff)
<pitti> then it worked fine
<rodrigo_> pitti, oh, already did it over the weekend
<rodrigo_> pitti, did you push?
<pitti> rodrigo_: no, just locally for testing
<rodrigo_> ok
<pitti> I really don't want to mess up your branch :)
<rodrigo_> :)
<pitti> rodrigo_: BTW, does that automatically configure the default ibus module?
<pitti> language-selector still has an explicit combobox for this
<pitti> but I don't know enough about this to say whether it should be there or nor
<pitti> Chinese people tend to use different modules, though
<rodrigo_> pitti, hmm, not sure
<tkamppeter> pitti, thanks for the quick switchover to the new cups/cups-filters packages.
<BigWhale> Morning.
<pitti> mvo: can I get the "system architecture" from python-apt somehow, or do I need to call dpkg --print-architecture?
<mvo> pitti: python -c 'import apt_pkg; print apt_pkg.get_architectures()'
<pitti> >>> apt.apt_pkg.get_architectures()
<pitti> ['amd64', 'i386']
<mvo> pitti: eh, actually this needs a apt_pkg.init() first (or apt does this implicitely for you) :)
<pitti> mvo: can I rely on the first one being the native system one, or is that just ordered alphabetically?
<mvo> pitti: yeah, thats the one - the first is the native one
<pitti> mvo: sweet, thanks!
<mvo> yw
<seb128> hey
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<didrocks> salut seb128
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<seb128> hey guys
<seb128> how are you?
<pitti> quite fine, thanks!
<BigWhale> is Precise stable enough to be used as development platform? :>
<pitti> BigWhale: it's our mission to keep it working and upgradeable every day
<pitti> and we use a lot more staging these days for pre-upload testing
<pitti> BigWhale: so I'd say yes
<pitti> errors still happen, of course, but it feels a lot more stable than earlier releases
<pitti> even according to non-developers like rickspencer3 :)
<BigWhale> I'm thinking about upgrade ...
<BigWhale> How's with restricted graphics drivers? fglrx, to be more exact.
<BigWhale> hm drrmd yo nr rok
<BigWhale> err... seems to be ok
<pitti> BigWhale: yes, nvidia-current works; -173 and -96 don't
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, didrocks, pitti, how was your weekend?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: it was nice, quite quiet because of the weather, but nice, yours?
<seb128> quite good, lot of doing nothing, i.e tv and video games ;-)
<seb128> what about you?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, mine was not too bad, although i did work yesterday to get the firefox / thunderbird 10 releases ready
<chrisccoulson> seb128, sounds like you had quite a relaxing weekend ;)
<didrocks> oh, that's why you blogged about it :)
<seb128> indeed
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: very relaxed, thanks! wanted to go for some cross-country skiing, but not quite enough snow here yet, so we just went for a long walk
<seb128> pitti, for the full source vcs-es like dx components or lightdm you can bzr merge a revision, it's easier than using the patch system
<seb128> pitti, next bzr merge-upstream will ignore the commit backported, or rather deal with it, so no added a patch and reverting later
<pitti> seb128: ah, I see; I actually started with bzr merge -c
<seb128> it's just a "one comamnd, one time"
<pitti> seb128: but then saw that there was a debian/patches/
<seb128> the patches dir is useful for stuff not coming from the upstream vcs
<seb128> like real distro diff
<pitti> seb128: ok; will remember next time
<seb128> ok ;-)
<seb128> well it works also your way, it's just extra work
<BigWhale> pitti, ah well, I'll just run an upgrade and see what happens :>
<Daviey> Anyone happen to know how to change the keybinding for HUD, for it not to steal alt?
<didrocks> Daviey: there is the option on ccsm to assign any keybinding you want
<didrocks> (not tested there though)
<pitti> I thought that package was unspeakable now
<didrocks> pitti: it is, but I can give the gconf key as well :) I trust Daviey to not go crazy on ccsm options
<BigWhale> Random trivia: during an upgrade to precise, unity will die and you will end up with all the windows crammed on one screen with no means to move them. quite funny. :>
<BigWhale> I'll wait for an upgrade to finish :>
<Daviey> didrocks: heh, thanks!
<didrocks> Daviey: yw ;)
<geser> what's the default terminal background in precise? dark or light?
<agateau> hey, does this kind of build error messages ring a bell to any of you: "/bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/libgtk-3.la: No such file or directory", while trying to build indicator-appmenu on precise
<geser> find out which dependencies pulls this in and that one needs fixing
<agateau> oneiric package for libgtk-3-dev shipped it, but it does not anymore
<pitti> agateau: package was multiarched, it's in (e. g.) /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgtk-3.a now
<pitti> agateau: ah, ignore me; .la files are obsolete
<pitti> agateau: if some package needs them, please stop that from shipping a .la file, too
<agateau> pitti: mmm, I am not sure I know how to do this
 * agateau digs into indicator-appmenu build files
<geser> my guess: an other .la file still mentions it
<seb128> what's the issue?
<geser> install the build-depends and grep the .la files for it
<pitti> $ find /usr/lib -name '*.la' | xargs grep gtk-3
<pitti> $
<geser> seb128: FTBFS due to mentioning a non-existant .la file
<pitti> agateau: nothing here; can you run this on your boxZ?
<agateau> seb128: "/bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/libgtk-3.la: No such file or directory", while trying to build indicator-appmenu on precise
<pitti> agateau: also run it on /usr/local/lib, to be sure
<pitti> agateau: often this happens if you do a "make install" from e. g. trunk into /usr/local/
<agateau> pitti: what is "boxZ"?
<pitti> agateau: "box"
<pitti> like "computer"
<agateau> pitti: uh ok, I thought it was another tool I didn't know about :)
<seb128> agateau, likely a local build, grep for /usr/lib/libgtk *.la in your local build dirs
<agateau> could be indeed, the find returns a bunch of libdummy-indicator-*.la files
 * agateau rms
<agateau> I mean rm them
<geser> seb128: do you know if the default terminal background (as we ship it) is dark or light?
<seb128> geser, ?
<seb128> what do you mean?
<seb128> open a guest session and try? ;-)
<geser> in Gnome terminal, the background color
<seb128> no idea but it seems trivial to test
<geser> ok, will try it out then
<seb128> though I think the current version is buggy
<seb128> chrisccoulson or somebody made it ubuntuish some cycles ago and that has been dropped or broken it seems
<mpt> pitti, hi, where can I find a complete list of the drivers that Jockey handles? I've found examples/handlers/, but presumably those are only examples. (This is for the desktop-p-control-center-cleanup work item "Design a replacement for the Jockey interface ready to implement in Q".)
<geser> there is vim bug asking to "set background=dark" by default (which only works if we have a dark terminal by default)
<seb128> geser, the default seems to be to follow the system theme
<agateau> seb128: pitti: ok, problem fixed by removing those manually installed .la files. Thanks for the help!
<seb128> agateau, yw
<geser> and the default system theme stays like it is or are there any changes planned?
<seb128> there is not only one theme, there are 2 themes
<seb128> they will not change this cycle afaik
<seb128> but you need to make sure it works with the light theme as well I guess
<manish> is there a vapi file for gnome control center? Anyone knows how to integrate an applet inside g-c-c?
<geser> that's my fear that there is no default which works in every case (GNOME, KDE and the other variants)
<seb128> manish, GNOME doesn't allow integration in g-c-c, so if you do that your code will be Ubuntu specific
<seb128> manish, you can look at deja-dup as an example
<manish> seb128: in this case a new window opens up
<manish> I want it to behave like bluetooth, displays etc
<manish> not possible?
<seb128> manish, in Ubuntu you can, upstream you can't
<manish> seb128: I am working on activity-log-manager g-c-c integration
<manish> so this means there needs to be an ubuntu specific patch
<seb128> manish, oh, then libgnome-control-center-dev
<seb128> manish, check /usr/include/gnome-control-center-1/libgnome-control-center/cc-panel.h
<seb128> manish, you can use deja-dup as a code example, it does integrate there
<manish> yup
<manish> that's the file I am looking at
<manish> yup, but I am writing alm in vala, so need the vapi file
<manish> thanks, checking deja-dup
<seb128> oh
<manish> thanks for you help, only 2 weeks left and this work is not finished, but activity-log-manager gtk3 port is done
<seb128> manish, in fact deja-dup is doing it in C, I guess you can either do that part in C or hack a local vapi...
<manish> yup, I am not very good at vala either, this was my first work in vala. Will copy the integration part from deja-dup
<seb128> ok
<soren> Where does the font settings thing live nowaways?
<seb128> soren, in gsettings
<soren> Ah, so no UI?
<seb128> you can "zoom the text" in the a11y control panel
<seb128> but otherwise no
<seb128> GNOME considers the font as part of the branding
<seb128> so they just give you the ability to zoom if you want bigger or smaller text
<soren> Hm. OK.
<soren> Where in gsettings can I fiddle with this?
<soren> org.gnome.desktop.interface
<soren> Found it.
<mdeslaur> seb128: I spent the weekend on screen locking. suspend/resume should be consistent with autologin now, both in gnome-shell and unity. Also, auth dialog should consistently appear after resume now, and another bug squashed that preventing locking from working in certain situations.
 * didrocks no X anymore…
<soren> didrocks: It's overrated anyway.
<didrocks> soren: yeah, quite annoying for releasing unity though :)
<seb128> mdeslaur, thanks a lot !
<mdeslaur> seb128: np, let me know if I broke anything
<seb128> mdeslaur, oh sure, I can do that ;-)
<mdeslaur> seb128: hehe
<jbicha> good morning, I got nautilus working except that the Change Desktop Background and Ubuntu Documentation menu items don't show up
<jbicha> it's in https://code.launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/nautilus/ubuntu if someone wants to look at it
<seb128> hey jbicha
<seb128> jbicha, you mean the unstable serie version? or is something broken in the precise version?
<jbicha> seb128: 3.3.4
<didrocks> Sarvatt: hey, can I bother you about a latest xorg + nvidia-current issue? :)
<pitti> hello jbicha, how are you?
<pitti> seb128: FYI, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa/+packages has udisks2 now
<pitti> seb128: it apparently still has some trouble with our udev version, though
<pitti> seb128: I don't feel 100% sure about it yet
<seb128> pitti, \o/
<seb128> pitti, ok
<pitti> jbicha: do you think we should do a freedrdp upload from the debian git now?
<seb128> desrt was asking about it the other day
<pitti> jbicha: seems it's stuck in Debian?
<pitti> seb128: current g-d-u needs a new GTK
<pitti> seb128: I think you were going to package this, according to your discussion with doko
<pitti> seb128: when that's in, I can upload gdu to the PPA< too
<seb128> pitti, there is no new gtk tarball yet, I think next GNOME tarballs are due next week, but I was pondering maybe backporting some fixes
<seb128> we are not in an hurry though
<jbicha> pitti: hi, I don't think the Debian maintainer is going to change the freerdp packaging much, it'd be gone to get the mir review completed
<pitti> jbicha: "it'd be gone"?
<pitti> jbicha: I'd like to add a Breaks:, but I can't commit it as alioth is down; but I could do it locally and upload to Ubuntu for now
<pitti> seb128: do we want to go with gvfs 1.11? I can have a go at this now if you want
<jbicha> *it'd be good
<seb128> pitti, yes, since udisk2 is a new monitor it should be fine
<seb128> there are quite some fixes and code cleaning for the new glib
<seb128> so it would be good to get
<pitti> seb128: roger that, I'll see how it works
<seb128> pitti, danke
<vuntz> pitti: hello and ping
<pitti> bonjour vuntz, ca va?
<vuntz> ja, sehr gut!
<vuntz> pitti: I'm pushing wnck_shutdown() with my changes (in case you want to look at them)
<pitti> vuntz: ah, did I mess up a lot?
<vuntz> pitti: one quick question: is there any reason we call _wnck_select_input() with the orig event mask only for WnckWindow, and not for WnckScreen and WnckApplication?
<vuntz> pitti: nah, it was good. I'm just cleaning things at the same time ;-)
<pitti> vuntz: I don't know the original intent, I just mirrored what the previous code did (i. e. setting it vs. ORing it with the already existing mask)
<pitti> vuntz: that might very well be an oversight, of course
<vuntz> pitti: I mean, when shutting down. We set the mask to 0 for the root window of the WnckScreen and the window of WnckApplication
<vuntz> or actually, we don't even set it back for WnckApplication
<pitti> vuntz: I mean that e. g. wnck_screen_construct() just sets it to PropertyChangeMask instead of getting the old flags first and ORing them (as WnckWindow does)
<vuntz> pitti: hrm, no, it's the same thing: the OR is done inside _wnck_select_input()
<pitti> vuntz: ah, I misremembered, indeed; so I guess these should save/restore the original state, too
<pitti> i. e. adding a priv->orig_event_mask
<vuntz> ok, will fix it
<vuntz> thanks!
<pitti> vuntz: want me to update accordingly?
<pitti> oh, ok
<mpt> pitti, hi, did you see my question before about Jockey?
<pitti> mpt: sorry, I didn't; was that here and today? I don't see it in backscroll
<mpt> <mpt> pitti, hi, where can I find a complete list of the drivers that Jockey handles? I've found examples/handlers/, but presumably those are only examples. (This is for the desktop-p-control-center-cleanup work item "Design a replacement for the Jockey interface ready to implement in Q".)
<pitti> mpt: /usr/share/jockey/handlers/ has the complete list
<pitti> mpt: The most popular ones are NVidia in all its flavours, FGLRX, and the Broadcom wifi driver; we also support sl-modem, DVB USB firmware, and VMWare client tools
<pitti> mpt: and then we look up printer drivers on openprinting.org
<mpt> pitti, are printer drivers shown inside Jockey currently?
<pitti> mpt: not if you open it through control-center, just if you plug in a new printer which doesn't have a packaged driver
<pitti> (through system-config-pritner)
<mpt> ok, thanks pitti
<mpt> tkamppeter, hi, are the printer drivers downloaded from openprinting.org (a) all proprietary, (b) all open source, or (c) a mixture of proprietary and open source?
<pitti> mpt: they can be, and are, both
<mpt> ok
<pitti> mpt: they tell us the license, though
<pitti> jockey knows whether they are free software or not
<mpt> And I guess that's (at least partly) why it's called "Additional Drivers" not "Proprietary Drivers" :-)
<pitti> right :)
<pitti> mpt: we also used it in e. g. natty for offering the experimental nouveau 3D drivers
<mpt> pitti, so for some graphics cards there might be a choice of three drivers? (Stable OSS, experimental OSS, proprietary)
<pitti> mpt: we don't have "stable OSS" drivers
<pitti> these are "just there"
<pitti> mpt: we used to have experimental/FOSS, but for precise we just have non-free ones
<pitti> (for nvidia, that is)
<pitti> the only free ones which we might have are the openprinting.org ones
<mpt> pitti, what was nv then?
<pitti> mpt: we never showed that
<mpt> oh
<pitti> you eitehr enabled nvidia or disabled it, in which case nv was used (or nouveau these days)
<mpt> I see
<pitti> I really wish we had something much simpler
<pitti> I want to push down the "which driver do I need" logic into packagekit/aptdaemon, then we can use it easily from just about anywhere
<pitti> mpt: for the broadcom wifi it's largely obsolete even -- it gets installed through ubiquity without asking if you need it, as there is no alternative
<mpt> It might be interesting to have the graphics driver choice in the "Displays" settings for example
<pitti> but for graphics drivers we actuallly do want the choice
<mpt> pitti, whatever happened to Broadcom open-sourcing their driver? :-)
<pitti> I don't know
<ogra_> hey, dont forget arm :)
<ogra_> we only have the choice between fully proprietary or raw framebuffer there
<mpt> ok
<ogra_> (and plan to move to jockey for that)
<mpt> pitti, I see on Google Images that sometimes there's a choice between multiple versions of the Nvidia driver, too
<pitti> mpt: yes, indeed, as they have several "series" of the driver
<pitti> mpt: and to add to the confusion, we now have an "-updates" variant for nvidia and fglrx
<pitti> i. e. in the end we have 6 nvidia drivers and two fglrx
<pitti> a normal one, which pretty much stays what it is after release
<pitti> and -updates gets updated to new upstream releases post-release, and thus might both bring you tremendously better support as well as completely brick your box
<pitti> it's a little easier with fglrx
<mpt> heh
<mpt> So, even if we pushed graphic driver choice to the "Displays" settings, wifi/modem choice to the "Network" settings, and printer driver choice to the "Printers" settings ... there would still be VMWare, and and DVB-USB, and other categories that might come along in future (e.g. bug 177355)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 177355 in jockey "Fetch scanner firmware" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177355
<mpt> so we'd need a general-purpose interface for them anyway
<pitti> mpt: potentially yes
<kenvandine> good morning everyone!
<pitti> hey kenvandine, had a nice weekend?
<kenvandine> very, and you?
 * kenvandine spent lots of quality time running gwibber in valgrind and fixed the memory leaks :)
<pitti> heh, I just spent an hour packaging cups-filters, and otherwise was pretty lazy
<kenvandine> lazy is good :)
<BigWhale> quality times with debuggers are the best kind! :>
<pitti> we did a nice walk through the snow, I finished reading my current book, and we went out dancing again on Saturday
<kenvandine> awesome
<pitti> it's been a while since I went to bed at 3:30 pm :)
 * kenvandine wants to see some snow
<chrisccoulson> me too!
<kenvandine> we keep having these 70F days here... doesn't feel like winter
<BigWhale> kenvandine, we had 1/4" yesterday... gone now tho ... :>
<BigWhale> oooh, I like new scrollbars
<pitti> seb128: gvfs 0.11.2 uploaded; this does not have support for udisks2 yet
<pitti> vuntz: ah, thanks for adding the test-shutdown thingy, that makes it easier to find
<seb128> pitti, \o/
<vuntz> pitti: you should probably double check I didn't break things and that there's still no wakeup ;-)
<pitti> vuntz: confirmed, still working as expected
<vuntz> pitti: thanks!
<vuntz> */W 1
<desrt> vuntz: hey :)
<vuntz> desrt: ola!
<desrt> vuntz: what've you been up to?
<vuntz> desrt: some opensuse stuff, lately
<jbicha> kenvandine: lol, it's supposed to be winter still? I at least saw some frost this morning
<desrt> vuntz: is it taking over your life to the same degree as gnome did? :)
<kenvandine> jbicha, this morning it was close to freezing, but it is going to jump back up to 70 tomorrow
<vuntz> desrt: nah, I'm actually using more time for life nowadays :-)
<vuntz> desrt: coming to Brussels?
<desrt> no.
<desrt> hard to justify the trip for just 2 days, you know
<kenvandine> vuntz, i'm updating the gwibber NEWS file :)
<desrt> if didrocks was still in paris, i'd probably have visited him on the side of the trip as a reason to make it worthwhile
<vuntz> kenvandine: :-)
<vuntz> desrt: shame
<didrocks> desrt: yeah, but I'm in a better place now :)
<desrt> didrocks: not gonna argue that :)
<desrt> didrocks: i just had a friend of a friend move to lyon, btw
<desrt> he seems to agree that it's a nice city :)
<didrocks> oh? :)
<didrocks> heh
<desrt> not sure which area he lives in.  i should ask.
<pitti> jbicha: hm, I thought you committed some changes to rename the rdp library for the soname bump?
<pitti> jbicha: or do I misremember and you said "upstream did, but I missed it"?
<pitti> jbicha: with alioth down, these might still sit in your local git repo?
<jbicha> pitti: I pushed to alioth before it went down, but do you have a recommendation where I could push it to you now?
<BigWhale> which version of unity will land in precise? 5.2?
<seb128> BigWhale, when?
<seb128> 5.2 is this week version
<seb128> but there will be other versions during the cycle
<BigWhale> oh, I didn't know numbers are going up so fast :)
<seb128> mvo, help!
<BigWhale> is there a ppa for the latest version? the most stable bleeding edge :>
<seb128> $ LC_ALL=C sudo apt-get remove --purge libunity-misc0
<seb128> ...
<seb128> mvo, let me use ubuntu-devel rather
<BigWhale> staging ppa?
<seb128> BigWhale, yes
<BigWhale> seb128, excellent
<mvo> seb128: ?
<Riddell> Sweetshark: when I export a spreadsheet as PDF from libreoffice how can I specify which sheet to use?
<pitti> jbicha: hm, perhaps format-patch 4974713191218... and mail them to me?
<chrisccoulson> is anyone here on oneiric?
<chrisccoulson> or older? ;)
<seb128> what do you need? I've boxes on older versions
<jbicha> me too
<pitti> good night everyone!
<seb128> 'night pitti
<chrisccoulson> seb128, could you install http://code.google.com/p/crashme/, crash firefox and send me the crash ID?
<chrisccoulson> :-)
<chrisccoulson> it seems that crash reports from most of our users are still lacking crash symbols. i'm just wondering if something is broken, or whether people just aren't up-to-date
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, will do in a bit
<DBO> bryce, around?
<BigWhale> Hmmm, launcher on both screens sure is nice, but I'd prefer launcher on the right side of my right monitor... or at least a lower 'force' required for mouse to pass from one screen to another.
<dobey> BigWhale: launcher on both screens? is that the norm, or customizable?
<BigWhale> dobey, no idea... I just installed staging ppa
<BigWhale> and I have it on both screens
<kenvandine> dobey, feature just merged i think
<dobey> kenvandine: glad i don't have two displays then i guess :)
<BigWhale> kenvandine, I'll be testing gwibber now... ;> get ready. :P
<kenvandine> i'll like 2 launchers, i have 2 1080p displays... the launcher is really far away from the right screen :)
<BigWhale> kenvandine, yeah, I agree. but I'd prefer right launcher on the right side :/
<kenvandine> that would feel weird to me...
<kenvandine> although i hate autohide
<kenvandine> so i don't have to deal with revealing it
<BigWhale> well, now there's this 'bump' in the middle of the screen
<BigWhale> yeah I also have it on all the time
<BigWhale> kenvandine, is there a more recent ppa for gwibber than unity staging?
<kenvandine> there is precise :)
<kenvandine> i just uploaded 3.3.3 this morning
<BigWhale> hmm
<BigWhale> oh I need to do an upgrade... strange
<dobey> kenvandine: well, if i had another one of these screens, i'd have 2x 2048x1152. but i'd also only want stuff on the second screen which i explicitly put there. win/mac get this right, but on linux everyone seems to always want to try and be overly smart about it. :-/
<dobey> although, if i end up doing what i've been pondering, i'll end up with 2 screens that are like 3840x2400
<dobey> but i probably won't do that ;)
<manish> mterry: got a minute?
<mterry> manish, sure
<manish> first, thanks for your great work caled deja-dup
<manish> I am integrating zeitgeist privacy (activity-log-manager) in control center
<manish> and looking at preferences of deja-dup folder
<manish> to create a binary
<manish> as well as .so/.la file
<manish> which gets installed in the panels folder
<manish> I did that
<manish> mhr3: and after installing, the files get installed properly, only to find that they are not being loaded by g-c-c
<manish> mterry: : and after installing, the files get installed properly, only to find that they are not being loaded by g-c-c
<manish> mhr3: sorry
<seb128> manish, do you have a .desktop as well for the panel?
<manish> no, havn't created it yet
<mterry> manish, yeah, look at the data/ directory for the deja-dup-ccpanel.desktop file and do something similar
<mterry> manish, g-c-c only loads panels it finds desktop files for
<manish> oh, doing C/vala stuff for the first time. Thanks for the heads up
<mterry> manish, the key difference is a new field "X-GNOME-Settings-Panel=XXX" where XXX is your panel's id
<manish> so how do I know about the panel's id?
<mterry> manish, and you need to add X-GNOME-Settings-Panel to your Categories
<mterry> manish, it should be the basename of your .so file
<manish> got it. Thanks, trying
<mterry> so I install libdeja-dup.so and I use 'deja-dup' as an ID
<manish> hmm
<BigWhale> if totem, mplayer and vlc crash Xorg in Precise, this would be already known issue, or? :)
<chrisccoulson> grrrr, damn you xchat and the stuck messaging indicator
<dobey> BigWhale: i haven't seen that
<dobey> chrisccoulson: are you sure stuck messaging indicator isn't ubuntu one?
<BigWhale> dobey, I'm using laterst fglrx also
<BigWhale> might be related
<chrisccoulson> dobey, no. xchat has a bug where if somebody pings you and then changes their name, the message recipient can't cancel the indicator
<chrisccoulson> and somebody did that to me earlier ;)
<mterry> chrisccoulson, that sucks
<chrisccoulson> grrrrr, mterry
<chrisccoulson2> i bet you're not using xchat, are you?
<dobey> oh nice
<dobey> heh
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson2, i know.. that is annoying
<dobey> don't use xchat :)
<kenvandine> i can't get a signal for when someone changes their nick though... at least not through the plugin API
<dobey> irssi+screen for the triple-double
 * didrocks waves good night
<cyphermox> night didrocks
<seb128> RainCT, hey, do you think you could backport http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~zeitgeist/zeitgeist/bluebird/revision/378 to zg in Debian?
<RainCT> seb128: Hey. Sure
<seb128> RainCT, thanks ;-)
<micahg> which release did glib single include start with?
<micahg> (optionally)
<dobey> a long long time ago
<seb128> http://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/commit/?id=62a133f55dcd5626e9583aabc2d95926936a8475
<seb128> so 2.23?
<seb128> or before
<dobey> glib.h has been around longer than that. i think that's when it started being less optional :)
<micahg> seb128: so lucid had support for this?  I just want to know whether or not I can upstream this patch for chromium
<dobey> cgit has a very annoing interface then
<seb128> micahg, yes
<cyphermox> desrt: seb128: how would I go about replacing a menuitem from a GtkMenu/GtkMenuShell in-place? e.g. figuring out its position value or something?
<desrt> cyphermox: the only way you do that is by calling gtk_container_get_children() and counting
<micahg> excellent :)
<cyphermox> desrt: gah.
<cyphermox> alright
<desrt> cyphermox: or by gtk_container_foreach, same story
<cyphermox> sure.
<desrt> the foreach is a bit less expensive since you don't allocate the list
<cyphermox> desrt: I was mostly afraid this wouldn't map to the same values
<desrt> i think it should
<cyphermox> worth a try, anyway
<micahg> seb128: BTW, chromium builds webkit with -jX, so idk why it doesn't work with webkitgtk
<jbicha> seb128: could you push gnome-shell through the oneiric-proposed new queue?
<desrt> pitti: so what's the word on udisks?
<RainCT> seb128: zeitgeist (0.8.99~alpha2-2) uploaded to experimental
<seb128> RainCT, thanks
<seb128> desrt, what about it?
<desrt> seb128: pitti said (i think) he would package udisks2
<seb128> jbicha, no, I'm not in the SRU team, check with pitti and RAOF
<kenvandine> desrt, is there a way to query to see if a gapplication is running?
<seb128> desrt, he wrote "FYI, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa/+packages has udisks2 now"
<desrt> ah.  nice.
<seb128> "it apparently still has some trouble with our udev version, though"
<seb128> "I don't feel 100% sure about it yet"
<desrt> kenvandine: like, check if its bus name is owned?
<seb128> desrt, he said also that the new gdu needs a new gtk
<kenvandine> yeah, i could do that with dbus
<seb128> desrt, so maybe next week
<kenvandine> but it seems like something gapplication could solve nicely
<desrt> seb128: i think mclasen was talking of doing a pair of releases
<kenvandine> dbus_name_has_owner
<seb128> desrt, 3.3.5 is next week
<desrt> seb128: glib and gtk have been releasing more frequently already
<seb128> desrt, we are in soft freeze this week for alpha2 and I want to avoid your gmenu breakages then, so likely next week
<desrt> gotcha.
<desrt> i actually don't really care about gdu
<desrt> i just want jhbuild working :)
<seb128> desrt, use the ppa ;-)
<seb128> I'm sure pitti welcomes feedback
<desrt> not a bad suggestion
<desrt> thanks
<seb128> yw
<manish> mterry: I tried, but it is failing, have a look at the desktop.in file I am providing and the deja-dup's one http://paste.ubuntu.com/822970/
<seb128> manish, what is your /usr/share/applications .desktop?
<seb128> can you pastebin the content of this one?
<manish> something really wrong,
<manish> sure
<aquarius> pitti, ping about calibre crashe
<manish> seb128: this http://paste.ubuntu.com/822975/
<manish> and this
<manish> $ gnome-control-center alm
<manish> ** (gnome-control-center:7574): WARNING **: Could not find settings panel "alm"
<manish> ** (gnome-control-center:7574): WARNING **: Could not load setting panel "alm": Unknown error
<seb128> aquarius, try tomorrow, it's way after work time for him
<aquarius> seb128, yeah, I know, it is for me (and you!) too; I just thought I'd see if I were lucky :)
<jbicha> pitti: are you still around?
<manish> seb128: I see that deja-dup does not install the .la files
<seb128> manish, do you have a /usr/lib/control-center-1/panels/libalm.so ?
<manish> yup
<manish> $ ls /usr/lib/control-center-1/panels/libalm.*
<manish> /usr/lib/control-center-1/panels/libalm.a  /usr/lib/control-center-1/panels/libalm.la  /usr/lib/control-center-1/panels/libalm.so
<seb128> manish, strace gnome-control-center alm 2> &1 | grep alm and pastebin the log?
<manish> okay
<mterry> manish, I'm looking now too
<manish> mterry: in case you need, the branch is lp:~activity-log-manager/activity-log-manager/vala-gcc
<seb128> jbicha, you should give some context, I guess he will read the log tomorrow morning
<mterry> manish, have you forced a regeneration of the desktop file caches?
<mterry> manish, (I forget the real command to do it, but 'apt-get install evince --reinstall' will work)
<manish> mterry: is it something magical? I just used the same template as deja-dup
<manish> mterry: via apt-get?
<seb128> manish, mterry: sudo update-desktop-database
<manish> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/822982/
<mterry> seb128, thanks  :)
<manish> looks like it is finding the libalm.so file
<manish> but not loading it
<seb128> manish, mterry: that strace shows that it finds the .desktop and .so, so I guess you have a code bug
<seb128> I will let mterry pick it up from there
<seb128> ;-)
<manish> seb128: thanks a lot
<manish> mterry: I think it should not be a big issue for you. The real integration file is in src/alm-cc.c in the branch I gave you
<mterry> manish, let me look
<manish> sure
<jbicha> seb128: pitti no problem, I'll just ping raof later
<seb128> jbicha, what's the question?
<dobey> kenvandine: nessita and i won't have to bug you for sponsorship so much now. hooray! :)
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> congrats!
<dobey> thanks
<seb128> jbicha, btw looking to the ppa we can probably update gsettings-desktop-schemas  in precise after checking that it doesn't break things
<seb128> jbicha, but it seems mostly schemas addition and a few commits
<seb128> dobey, on what set did you get upload rights?
<seb128> nessita1, dobey: congrats ;-)
<dobey> seb128: ubuntuone :)
<jbicha> seb128: gnome-shell in the oneiric-proposed new queue
<seb128> dobey, so you got a new set? you got both upload for the set?
<dobey> seb128: yep
<mterry> manish, mmm, hold on a bit, I have to put out a different fire
<mterry> manish, will be back
<seb128> jbicha, oh ok, there was a version approved today, you have another one?
<manish> mterry: sure
<jbicha> seb128: same one, but gnome-shell-common is a new package
<seb128> jbicha, oh ok, weird for a sru to have a new binary
<jbicha> yes, not sure if it was a good idea or not
<jbicha> seb128: I thought this commit might be too much: http://git.gnome.org/browse/gsettings-desktop-schemas/commit/?id=99cbaf394b520f5b2c23daf892dac2db9035d711
<jbicha> unless you want g-c-c and g-s-d after all :)
<BigWhale> Err, what happened with Gtk in Precise? configure-event signal is not returning event coordinates in floats
<BigWhale> is this how is it supposed to be?
<BigWhale> Err, what happened with Gtk in Precise? configure-event signal is _NOW_ returning event coordinates in floats
<BigWhale> they used to be integers
<seb128> jbicha, well, it's adding keys but they don't hurt if nothing use them?
<seb128> nessita, hey, congrats on your upload rights!
<jbicha> seb128: yes, but not upgrading it would prevent against an accidental new metacity upload which would then require the new g-c-c to set keyboard shortcuts correctly
<seb128> jbicha, ok, your call, I was saying that to reduce the ppa delta
<nessita> seb128: thanks! :-) you helped a lot, teaching and sponsoring
<seb128> jbicha, we can revisit that at the end of the cycle
<seb128> jbicha, to lower a bit the delta if we can
<seb128> nessita, ;-)
<nessita> :-D
 * mterry is back
<mterry> manish, I think you forgot to push the alm-cc.c file to the branch?
<manish> oh really?
<manish> checking
<manish> yes, I did. Stupid me
<manish> mterry: added and pushed to lp:~activity-log-manager/activity-log-manager/vala-gcc
<mterry> manish, I agree that your alm-cc.c seems harmless
<manish> can you build and check
<manish> is it something to do with my config?
<mterry> sure
<mterry> manish, I get the same behavior.  looking
<m4n1sh_> mterry: any success?
<mterry> manish, maybe... hold on for report
<manish> sure
<mterry> manish, yup.  Comment out "NotShowIn=GNOME;Unity;" in your desktop file.  Your makefile is leaving that in there when it inserts the OnlyShowIn line
<mterry> manish, this will give you a new error
<mterry> about undefined symbols
<manish> mterry: why is that line needed at all?
<manish> sed -i "s/^Categories=.*/\0\n\nNotShowIn=$(shell grep OnlyShowIn $(srcdir)/alm-ccpanel.desktop.in | cut -d= -f2)/" $@
<manish> so should I remove this?
<mterry> manish, depends.  Do you want to target non-Ubuntu platforms?  Only Ubuntu allows 3rd party panels
<manish> yes, I saw the patch in g-c-c-
<mterry> manish, deja-dup targets other platforms, so I had to do some work to make sure things worked correctly in both environments
<manish> so what is your advice in this case?
<manish> desktop.in has OnlyShowIn=GNOME;Unity;
<mterry> manish, so you do target other platforms?  OK.
<manish> yes
<manish> in other platforms the .so file is not built
<manish> only the binary
<mterry> So you're going to need three levels of desktop.  "desktop", "desktop.in" and "desktop.in.in"
<mterry> Your original will be .in.in
<mterry> Oh...
<mterry> What happens on other platforms exactly?
<mterry> Do you have a separate preferences binary or is it just part of the main UI?
<manish> ActivityLogManager is a Gtk.Window
<mterry> If it's part of the main UI this will be simpler.  Deja Dup does some crazy things because it has a separate preferences binary
<mterry> manish, I mean...  Like in Fedora.  How do users change preferences?
<manish> which contains everything
<manish> using g-c-c-?
<manish> in alm, now it was before g-c-c integration
<manish> class ActivityLogManager is a Gtk.Window
<mterry> manish, OK.  So in Fedora, users edit preferences via Edit->Preferences or something in alm.  And in Ubuntu, you're just adding another option to do it in g-c-c?
<manish> this entry in g-c-c will only be in ubuntu
<manish> in other platforms
<manish> this application is just a standlaone binary
<manish> check src/Makefile.in
<mterry> manish, right...  I think I get it
<manish> err
<manish> check src/Makefile.am
<mterry> manish, then you can just delete that sed -i block in data/Makefile.am
<manish> no three layers?
<manish> mterry: desktop desktop.in and desktop.in.in not needed?
<mterry> manish, no.  That was only because deja-dup did something crazy.  you'll still need desktop.in for normal translation insertion
<mterry> But that doesn't need special makefile logic.  that's handled by @INTLTOOL_DESKTOP_RULE@ already
<manish> yes
<manish> even such a simple application takes more than a min to compile. Don't know what I am doing wrong
<mterry> manish, I need to go offline.  But that should get you to a new error about missing symbols, which means you're not adding enough code to the .so via _LIBADD
<manish> mterry: not a problem. I will keep trying
<manish> thanks
<mterry> manish, good luck!
<manish> mterry: got it :)
<manish> WORKS!
<seb128> manish, you got it working?
<seb128> great!
<manish> seb128: yes. Thanks a lot. It looks like http://i.imgur.com/2IZ7f.png and http://i.imgur.com/vsBZJ.png
<seb128> manish, well done! ;-)
<BigWhale> Yesterday GdkEventConfigure structure was just fine in GIR, today gint x and gint y turned into floats. Anyone knows something about this?
<kenvandine> BigWhale, did the gir change?
<BigWhale> kenvandine, I honestly don't know ... I just know that suddenly I was getting floats out ...
<BigWhale> and nothing worked :>
<BigWhale> and I have no immediate way to check how it was yesterday
<BigWhale> (or couple of days ago)
<seb128> you can check your dpkg.log to see what you updated
<BigWhale> hmm let me check
<BigWhale> 2012-01-29 16:31:18 status installed gir1.2-gtk-3.0 3.3.10-0ubuntu3
<BigWhale> this must be it
<seb128> it would be weird, kenvandine did that update and the patches there shouldn't make any different to gdkevents
<kenvandine> yeah, shouldn't
<kenvandine> BigWhale, any chance it was working on oneiric and not precise? maybe bouncing around between the two is hurting
<BigWhale> this is what event.x contains
<BigWhale> <BigWhale> X 632.114868164 Y 472.557556152 SW 640 SH 480
<BigWhale> <BigWhale> X 632.114868164 Y 472.557556152 SW 640 SH 480
<kenvandine> i've been bit by that before
<BigWhale> no, it was working in precise ... popey can confirm
<BigWhale> right now it is working in oneiric and not in precise
<seb128> xorg changed recently
<seb128> but that would be weird
<kenvandine> devhelp says it should be gint
<BigWhale> gir file seems ok too
<BigWhale> kenvandine, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kazam-team/kazam/unstable/view/head:/kazam/frontend/window_region.py#L89
<BigWhale> this is the code
<kenvandine> i just verified in gwibber i am still getting an int
<kenvandine> ** DEBUG: gwibber-client.vala:321: CHANGED 554, 1027, 54, 24
<kenvandine> vala vs python of course
<BigWhale> hmm I get 632.0 value in Oneric
<BigWhale> Oneiric
<kenvandine> BigWhale, oh, my test isn't getting it from the event... anyway... /me looks
<BigWhale> I had to use int() to get it working :>
<BigWhale> Casting in python ... Pfft!
<kenvandine> BigWhale, line 89 isn't the callback for configure-event
<kenvandine> line 131 is
<kenvandine> looks like 89 is a button click
<BigWhale> err you're right
<kenvandine>   gdouble x;
<kenvandine>   gdouble y;
<kenvandine> for GdkEventButton
<BigWhale> why on earth are they different? :>
<kenvandine> it's gtk :)
<BigWhale> that I can understand, but that it just changed its mind and is returning some arbitrary value instead of rounding it to .0 ... :>
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey
<robert_ancell> seb128, good evening
<seb128> robert_ancell, how are you?
<robert_ancell> doing good
<seb128> robert_ancell, great ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, who is doing unity-greeter release nowadays? did you delegate that to mterry?
<seb128> robert_ancell, I was wondering who to bother once he lands all the merge requests you approved ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, I'm still doing the release, but mterry has done most of the changes.  But it really could be anyone
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok, I will nag him to merge the stuff you approved tomorrow then and let's see who gets to roll a tarball
<robert_ancell> ok
<seb128> robert_ancell, btw I added a comment on bug #870297 with what gdm is doing in case that's useful info
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 870297 in lightdm "Lightdm logins not being logged in wtmp" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/870297
<robert_ancell> seb128, ok, thansk
<seb128> robert_ancell, could you also review bug #916477 and https://code.launchpad.net/~agateau/lightdm-gtk-greeter/fix-missing-greeter-ui/+merge/89239 if you have a bit of free time?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 916477 in lightdm "gio-2.0 missing from liblightdm-gobject-1.pc" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/916477
<seb128> robert_ancell, the second one is what agateau stopped on when trying to package the gtk greeter
<seb128> robert_ancell, I know you don't want to spend time on the gtk greeter but since the lightdm update the binary is hanging around not built from source, which means if we get any lib transition or need a rebuild we are screwed until we land the new source ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, the other bug, somebody mentioned it was blocking the debian packaging, not sure if that's true
<robert_ancell> seb128, that bug doesn't make sense - you shouldn't need to add gio into the .pc file as it's not your program that needs to link to gio but the library
<robert_ancell> and it should already be
<robert_ancell> can you reproduce it?
<seb128> robert_ancell, let me try
<seb128> but yeah, the description doesn't make sense
<seb128> if the binary use a lib it should need to be exposed
<robert_ancell> seb128, there is another bug floating around where some X symbols are failing to link and again it looks like a similar issue
<seb128> robert_ancell, "‘gtk_hbox_new’ is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/gtk-3.0/gtk/deprecated/gtkhbox.h:64): Use 'gtk_box_new' instead [-Wdeprecated-declarations]
<seb128> "
<seb128> it's failing on that :p
<seb128> well otherwise it builds fine
<robert_ancell> that's only a warning right?
<seb128> yes
<jbicha> X symbols? like this one I can't figure out why it doesn't work on my computer but does on robert_ance 's https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=667905
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 667905 in general "fails to build: libcanberra undefined references" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> jbicha, that bug seems a libcanberra one
<robert_ancell> jbicha, hi!
<seb128> jbicha, like if canberra brings x11 apis it should list X11 in libcanberra-gtk.pc
<seb128> robert_ancell, the patch on https://bugs.launchpad.net/lightdm/+bug/898134 seems correct though
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 898134 in lightdm "lightdm-1.1.0 fails to build with: undefined reference to symbol 'XClearWindow'" [Medium,Triaged]
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/lightdm-gtk-greeter/+bug/898134
<robert_ancell> seb128, yup, that looks correct
<seb128> I wonder why I don't get those error there with --as-needed
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-01-31
<jbicha> RAOF: could you push gnome-shell through the oneiric-proposed new queue?
<RAOF> jbicha: No, I can't.  I'm not an archive admin.
<RAOF> Sorry.
<jbicha> ah, ok, I'll bug pitti about it, thanks
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> jbicha: here now
<pitti> jbicha: g-shell binNEWed
<jbicha> pitti: thanks
<BigWhale> morning
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> hey didrocks, good morning
<didrocks> good morning pitti, how are you?
<GunnarHj> pitti: Good morning, Martin!
<GunnarHj> pitti: Maybe you know already, bug there are quite a few fresh duplicates of bug 843430 (which for some reason is private). The issue may be related to the the package stuff you worked with for l-s 0.62.
<pitti> hey GunnarHj
<pitti> didrocks: bit tired, but quite fine
<BigWhale> office time ...
<didrocks> pitti: you didn't sleep well,
<didrocks> ?
<pitti> yes, kept waking up for some reason
<didrocks> argh :/
<pitti> GunnarHj: hm, I didn't actually change any existing code, but I can have a look nevertheless
<GunnarHj> pitti: Great! I just had a close look, and haven't spotted what's causing it.
<GunnarHj> s/close/quick/  (I'm tired too)
<pitti> GunnarHj: oh, that bug is already from last september
<GunnarHj> pitti: Yeah, but were there a lot of duplicates before recently?
<GunnarHj> (I can't access the bug.)
<pitti> GunnarHj: I think that might happen if one of the trigger packages in pkg_depends is suddenly gone AWOL
<pitti> broken apt cache, or what not
<GunnarHj> pitti: Ok.
<GunnarHj> pitti: So you think it's only special cases?
<pitti> still, should be a trivial fix to just ignore the missing package
<GunnarHj> pitti: Is it something you can add to your list? So far I have kind of avoided the langpack side of l-s...
<pitti> GunnarHj: yes, no problem
<GunnarHj> pitti: Ok, great!
 * didrocks tries to reboot and hope to get a working nvidia driver :)
<pitti> ^ hmm, not a good sign
<pitti> rickspencer3: niiiice! http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/precise_probs.html
<rickspencer3> hi pitti
<rickspencer3> that is nice
<rickspencer3> oth ...
<rickspencer3> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Precise%20ISO%20Testing%20Dashboard/view/Daily/?
<rickspencer3> :/
<pitti> yes, see #u-release
<pitti> d-i can't find a kernel
<rickspencer3> pitti, I'm you all will sort it out and respin :)
<pitti> rickspencer3: what makes me happy in exchange is https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Precise/job/precise-upgrade-lucid-desktop/ARCH=amd64,LTS=lts,PROFILE=ubuntu,label=upgrade-test/7/console
<pitti> rickspencer3: the "system" config migration test works now, and 3 of 4 "user" migrations, too
<rickspencer3> sweet
<rickspencer3> pitti
<rickspencer3> thanks so much for that
<rickspencer3> I'm telling everyone at Canonical to upgrade next week
<didrocks> phew, finally get acceleration back!
<didrocks> (had to recompile the 285 package)
<didrocks> good morning rickspencer3
<pitti> hey didrocks, welcome back! that took longer than expected
<rickspencer3> hey didrocks
<pitti> rickspencer3: hm, that failure might be from new apt :(
<didrocks> pitti: hey, I had to go over my other box to rebuild the package
<didrocks> pitti: interestingly, despite having session=ubuntu in my .dmrc, lightdm now insists on starting the gnome-shell session
<didrocks> not sure where lightdm is picking that up, and why *now*
<didrocks> nothing in /var/lib/lightdm/
<pitti> hm, I'm not 100% sure
<pitti> didrocks: just checked accountsservice, apparently not there
<pitti> I think that one is in .dmrc still
<didrocks> [+0,68s] DEBUG: Ignoring session /usr/share/xsessions/ubuntu.desktop
<didrocks> ah, tryexec
<pitti> "unity" doesn't exist?
<didrocks> yeah, as I downgraded from the hud ppa to the staging one
<didrocks> I bet the unity package with the wrapper didn't downgraded
<didrocks> ok, all look good then :)
<didrocks> I will need to fake having a higer version from the staging ppa I guess as most of people who will try unity 5.2 RC are the one who tried the hud I guess
<didrocks> ok, downgraded unity, restarting on the right session
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<pitti> ooh, alioth is back
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<pitti> bit tired today, but fine otherwise
<pitti> tkamppeter: I merged the cups/cups-filters diversions, and pushed; now alioth's bzr has the definitive branches again
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, are we keeping the theme broken for alpha 2?
<pitti> broken how?
<pitti> it's not supposed to be broken
<pitti> rickspencer3 would have started an insurrection on that :)
<pitti> (and quite rightly so)
<tkamppeter> pitti, OK, thanks.
<chrisccoulson> pitti - have you seen the breadcrumb in nautilus, or the toolbar in evince when you have a document open?
<rickspencer3> hi pitti
<chrisccoulson> it's visibly quite broken, and has been for a while now ;)
<rickspencer3> insurrection?
 * rickspencer3 pricks ears
<chrisccoulson> heh
<pitti> chrisccoulson: you mean the arrows look weird?
<pitti> evince toolbar looks alright here
<chrisccoulson> pitti - the buttons are the wrong colour and the text is barely readable in nautilus
<chrisccoulson> i wonder if it's already fixed and i just haven't updated yet ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: http://imagebin.org/196490
<pitti> doesn't look so bad here
<pitti> as I said, the arrow is a little weird
<chrisccoulson> pitti - oh, you're using radiance :)
<chrisccoulson> it's pretty hideous with the ambiance theme
<pitti> oh, right
<pitti> I keep forgetting that there are people using dark themes
<chrisccoulson> pitti - http://imagebin.org/196491
<didrocks> already warned Cimi about it (2 weeks ago)
<pitti> eww
<chrisccoulson> pitti - evince is even worse: http://imagebin.org/196492
<chrisccoulson> look at the page count :(
<pitti> do we have a bug about that?
<pitti> it's not even on the RC radar
<chrisccoulson> didrocks probably knows that
<chrisccoulson> oh, i feel really bad now: http://www.chriscoulson.me.uk/blog/?p=100#comment-425297807
<chrisccoulson> i didn't realize we had non-ubuntu users using that PPA ;)
<pitti> heh
<seb128> hey
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey pitti, wie gehts?
<pitti> seb128: quite alright, although a bit tired today
<pitti> argh, and need to send out the reminder
<seb128> pitti, didn't sleep well?
<seb128> yeah, it's reminder day!
<pitti> not particularly
<popey> chrisccoulson: you still getting the 'mouse scrolls too far' thing? have you filed a bug?
<didrocks> I can't find in my log back the nautilus theme issue
<didrocks> I think that I discussed with seb128 (salut!) about it
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> what issue?
<didrocks> seb128: the nautilus breadcrumb theme issue
<seb128> 917830
<chrisccoulson> popey, i'll report a bug in a bit
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure where to report it yet though :)
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, any ideas where to report that? (the erratic scrolling issue)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, do you want to try sending another firefox crash report when you get a chance? :-)
<chrisccoulson> (hopefully it will work properly this time)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, ok, will do in a bit
<tjaalton> after an upgrade I have no indicators anymore, is it a known bug?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, never mind, i just found a working report from lucid i386: https://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/index/f9e0adea-ba13-4643-aa26-cecb52120131 \o/
<seb128> chrisccoulson, great ;-)
<seb128> tjaalton, no, what did you upgrade?
<tjaalton> seb128: precise->precise, no dist-upgrade
<tjaalton> indicators are installed, only telepathy-indicator running
<seb128> tjaalton, what desktop environment?
<tjaalton> unity
<tjaalton> 3d
<seb128> 3d?
<seb128> hum
<seb128> can you add your .xsession-errors to pastebin or somewhere?
<tjaalton> http://paste.ubuntu.com/823637
<tjaalton> g-s-d crashes
<seb128> tjaalton, dpkg -l | grep unity
<tjaalton> seb128: ok.. I have some stuff from the ppa it seems
<tjaalton> I disabled the ppa before the latest upgrade though, I need to revert these to the archive versions and see if it helps
<seb128> tjaalton, can you pastebin your versions?
<tjaalton> it's a mess :)
<tjaalton> but yeah
<tjaalton> http://paste.ubuntu.com/823644
<seb128> tjaalton, update "unity" to the ppa version
<seb128> it's weird that you got all the others updated but not it
<tjaalton> they got held up
<seb128> why?
<tjaalton> some transition
<tjaalton> I'll just go back to 5.0.0
<tjaalton> yep, things work now..
<seb128> tjaalton, the ppa version works ok if you want to try it
<seb128> I've it installed since yesterday
<ricotz> hello everyone
<seb128> hey ricotz, how are you?
<ricotz> pitti, hi, is udisk2 suppose to run fine in parallel with udisk?
<seb128> ricotz, it is
<ricotz> seb128, hey, i am fine, thanks
<ricotz> ca va?
<seb128> pitti, btw desrt played with udisk2 from the ppa yesterday and said it was working fine for him
<seb128> ricotz, ca va bien merci ;-)
<ricotz> seb128, good, i might give it a try then
<ricotz> seb128, looks like there is nothing blocking nautilus while having gvfs already updated
<tjaalton> seb128: I'll keep moving parts to a minimum the next few days, testing other stuff :)
<seb128> ricotz, right, I'm meant to review jbicha's update, he's having some issues with the unity desktop menu patch it seems
<ricotz> i see, it looks normal here with g-s
<tjaalton> oh btw, totem needs to drop the build-dep on libmusicbrainz4-dev, the functionality got dropped in 1.3.0.. (and wouldn't work anyway)
<tjaalton> fixes bug 793929
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 793929 in libmusicbrainz-2.1 "Deprecate libmusicbrainz-2.1, libtunepimp" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/793929
<pitti> ricotz: yes, it is
<pitti> seb128: i got a mail from desrt, he seems to have some problems with dbus activation
<pitti> I'll reply to him (works fine here)
<seb128> tjaalton, feel free to do the change if you want ;-)
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: As always, start with “ubuntu-bug xorg” ☺.  Then we should send it to Chase.
<seb128> pitti, ok
<tjaalton> seb128: eww, bzr ;)
<seb128> lol
<pitti> bah, 2.5 hours of IRC and email, vs. 25 minutes of real work today
<seb128> tjaalton, get, commit, push, how hard is it ;-)
 * pitti finally preps the meeting page and reminder
<seb128> pitti, btw the GNOME guys rolled new glib,gtk, but I guess better to delay to after a2 now?
<pitti> seb128: yes, I think so; but we can already prep it in bzr, and upload to our PPA?
<seb128> pitti, yeah, I will do that
<pitti> migth be good to give it a day or two of testing anyway
<seb128> pitti, right, especially that they did change to the format and parser of the gmenu stuff
<seb128> ok, only one game use that in precise, but still
<tjaalton> seb128: can't push
<tjaalton> oh right
<tjaalton> http transport
<tjaalton> apt-get source said to just do "bzr branch foo", and then you can't push from that
<pitti> http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/canonical-desktop-team-precise-alpha-2.html
<pitti> almost there, folks!
<seb128> pitti, ;-)
<pitti> the rest is not worrying and can easily move to b1
<ricotz> pitti, ok, crossing fingers then to install udisk2 ;)
<pitti> ricotz: it won't do anything by itself
<pitti> ricotz: you need gvfs from trunk, or the latest gnome-disk-utility to make it do anything
<ricotz> pitti, yes, with gdu
<pitti> ricotz: desrt says that it starts up fine, but launching jobs is broken when it's dbus activated
<pitti> it does set $PATH at start, though, haven't looked what's wrong yet
<ricotz> alright, thanks for the heads up
<tjaalton> seb128: ha, got it. pushing totem to precise now..
<seb128> tjaalton, thanks
<tjaalton> also, I've packaged libmusicbrainz 4.0.0, and there's support for it in sound-juicer git (dunno if they cut a release). I'd love to have support for the MB XML/2 API in precise, but is anyone really looking after sound-juicer or am I free to work on it?
<pitti> tkamppeter: sound-juicer is fair game
<pitti> sorry, tjaalton ^
<pitti> tjaalton: it's in universe, it doesn't have a particular maintainer
<pitti> it's 2.32, so any more recent version can only make things better :)
<seb128> tjaalton, it's all yours ;-)
<tjaalton> seb128, pitti: whee, cool :)
<tjaalton> hope I can update it before FF
<RainCT> Anyone knows how to send Ctrl+Alt+F1 to a VirtualBox instance?
<seb128> RainCT, try right-ctrl_f1
<seb128> i.e the ctrl on the right of the keyboard and f1
<RainCT> seb128: works. thanks :)
<seb128> RainCT, yw
<jasoncwarner_> hey chrisccoulson , what is the name of hte firefox plugin that lets me run other plugins on aurora? still not a fan of the firefox disabling all my plugins :)
<chrisccoulson> jasoncwarner_, the addon compatibility reporter? it shouldn't be disabling them on aurora now though, unless they really are incompatible
<chrisccoulson> which ones are getting disabled?
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> anyone running 10.04 and seeing any issues with a firefox update today ?
<czajkowski> 10:33 < slashtommy> Firefox (10.04 LTS) was updated yesterday for some bizarre  reason, tis now broke - i need an urgent fix
<czajkowski> chrisccoulson: ping?
<chrisccoulson> czajkowski, can you be more specific? :)
<czajkowski> chrisccoulson: trying to get the details form the guy in -ie
 * ebel knows a little of this bug
<ebel> apparently FF is offering to download & save, rather than display a .aspx URL
<ebel> it's an internal webpage, so not accessible to you & me
<czajkowski> chrisccoulson: meet ebel
<chrisccoulson> that's because your internal webpage is doing silly things with UA sniffing, and offering the wrong content
<chrisccoulson> we've already "fixed" it in ff10 by changing the order of 2 elements in the UA string
<ebel> i have no idea what the HTTP headers/mime type/content disposition are. Apparently it only just started happening recently, however this machine might not have been updated recently
<ebel> is this ff10 fix available to ubuntu lucid (10.04)?
<chrisccoulson> ebel, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-beta.lucid/revision/749
<chrisccoulson> yes, you can get the RC builds from
<chrisccoulson> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<czajkowski> chrisccoulson: thank you
<chrisccoulson> ebel, bug 897794 is the bug
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 897794 in firefox "Firefox 8 User Agent String "Ubuntu;" addition causes attempt to download rather than display" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/897794
<didrocks> RainCT: hey
<RainCT> didrocks: Hey :)
<didrocks> RainCT: I'm upgrading the activity-log-manager package to the vala version
<didrocks> RainCT: it's now in LGPL2+
<didrocks> RainCT: for consistency and simplicity, it would be nice to have the packaging with the same licence
<didrocks> you put GPL2+ :)
<RainCT> didrocks: sure, you can consider all my packaging stuff as BSD :p
<didrocks> RainCT: better that being said! Thanks a lot :)
<RainCT> didrocks: No problem. Can you commit the changes to bzr when you're done?
<didrocks> RainCT: sure
<Ursinha> pitti, so, you said that it would be easy to find the task a package is part of
<Ursinha> pitti, I couldn't figure out how to do that, do you mind giving me a light? :)
<pitti> Ursinha: hey
<pitti> ah
<pitti> Ursinha: you mean if a package is part of the ubuntu/kubuntu/edubuntu/etc. default install?
<Ursinha> pitti, yes
<pitti> Ursinha: the one I know is "apt-cache show gedit"
<pitti> that e. g. says
<pitti> Task: ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-usb, edubuntu-desktop, edubuntu-usb, ubuntustudio-desktop
<Ursinha> I was messing around with seeds and tasks yesterday to find a way to do that programatically
<pitti> i. e. it's part of ubuntu/edubuntu/studio default install, but e. g. not Kubuntu
<Ursinha> ah, I thought you mean programatically
<pitti> Ursinha: that is "programatically", isn't it?
<pitti> Ursinha: you can also have a list of packages which are on a particular flavour's default install
<Ursinha> pitti, hehe, you're right, I meant a way of getting it using launchpad or something
<pitti> e. g. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/precise-desktop-i386.manifest
<Ursinha> pitti, there are the seeds as well
<pitti> Ursinha: right, seeds are the top-level packages that we want
<Ursinha> pitti, like this: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu.precise/desktop
<Ursinha> germinate output, that is
<pitti> Ursinha: there is a desktop.depends output, too, which should have the dependencies
<pitti> Ursinha: perhaps it's better if you can tell me the acutal question you'd like to solve?
<Ursinha> pitti, finding the important packages for desktop/server/name it
<Ursinha> pitti, I'm asking you only because you mentioned that was easy, and I thought it might be related to launchpad in some way
<pitti> Ursinha: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu.precise/desktop.depends is a fairly good list for desktop
<Ursinha> but as it's not, I'll keep doing what I'm doing: looking other sources
<pitti> server has the equivalent
<Ursinha> right, thanks for the pointer
<didrocks> mterry: hey, how are you?
<mterry> didrocks, hi, good
<didrocks> mterry: I have a small question because I think you added that to gnome-activity-journal:
<didrocks> if HAVE_CCPANEL
<didrocks>     sed -i "s/^Categories=.*/\0\n\nNotShowIn=$(shell grep OnlyShowIn $(srcdir)/alm-ccpanel.desktop.in | cut -d= -f2)/" $@
<didrocks> endif
<didrocks> for the .desktop file
<didrocks> what was it intended to do?
<mterry> didrocks, no, manish added that because something similar was in deja-dup's Makefile.am.  I talked to him yesterday, and I believe he dropped those lines.
<didrocks> mterry: hum, I bzr pull like an hour ago :)
<manish> didrocks: wait. Let me push
<manish> if i havnt
<seb128> didrocks, he maybe didn't push his changes
<didrocks> manish: oh! :)
<seb128> manish, where is the reference vcs for your work?
<seb128> lp:~activity-log-manager/activity-log-manager/vala-gcc ?
<manish> seb128: didrocks mterry here lp:~activity-log-manager/activity-log-manager/vala
<didrocks> manish: also, you probably want: lp:~didrocks/activity-log-manager/fix-potfiles.in
<manish> that is a branch
<didrocks> if it's not in this branch :)
<didrocks> thanks manish, packaging that for now
<didrocks> thanks mterry for the pointer :)
<manish> seb128: that was a branch of that branch when I was working on g-c-c integration
<didrocks> manish: can you add the include and push it there?
<manish> yes, doing
<didrocks> thanks :)
<seb128> manish, ok, that's the one you mentioned on the channel yesterday so I was unsur
<manish> yes.
<manish> didrocks: two things are left in this work. i18n and treeview improvements
<manish> treeview is magic, so it might take a few ays
<manish> *days
<didrocks> manish: no worry, we are frozen right now for alpha2 anyway. I'm just getting a packaging prepared :)
<manish> didrocks: done pushing. pull
<didrocks> manish: thanks, doing :)
<manish> uploading it to a PPA would also help, so that people on oneiric can also test it out
<didrocks> manish: does it dep on zg 0.9?
<seb128> didrocks, upload to the ubuntu-desktop ppa, give us the crack :p
<didrocks> can for precise, need to do on zg req. for oneiric :p
<seb128> oneiric users don't want the crack, they would run precise otherwise ;-)
<didrocks> it appears in g-c-c \o/
<didrocks> (but yeah, a lot of gtktreeview warning :))
<manish> didrocks: nope, it works on oneiric
<manish> didrocks: yes. It is painful. Still working on it.
<didrocks> manish: so zg 0.8 is fine?
<manish> I am still on oneiric and using the python zeitgeist on this laptop
<manish> yes
<didrocks> manish: looks good for a first draft :)
 * didrocks sees he's not the only one having a graphical issue on the first tab on the notebook :)
<manish> even I have
<manish> those lines
<manish> treeview is very difficult to get right. I am hoping seiflotfy gets time to work
<didrocks> hum, you are install the copyright, install files in /usr/doc. I'll have a look to fix that
<manish> didrocks: there arn't much info in copyright, install etc help files
<didrocks> manish: yeah, they are just install in the wrong dir, I'll fix it :)
<manish> keep a downstream patch for now
<didrocks> manish: oh, you don't want a merge proposal for it?
<manish> didrocks: NOOOOOOO
<manish> I didn't mean that
<manish> I just mean I am travelling tomorrow for 2 days
<didrocks> manish: no hurry! yeah, I'm workaround it in the package for now :)
<manish> so won't be able to merge what you send for next 2 days, in which case you need to ping seiflotfy for it
<didrocks> manish: will send your way a merge proposal when I've time to look at what's wrong :)
<manish> sure
<mterry> stgraber, heyo.  unity-greeter trunk uses gsettings
<stgraber> mterry: yeah!
<stgraber> mterry: let me know before it lands so I schedule some time to update edubuntu-artwork to use gsettings instead of our ugly hack ;)
<xclaesse> seb128, I was wondering, is there any rational why .la files are still shipped into packages?
<seb128> they are not
<mterry> stgraber, OK, don't know exactly when it will land though.  robert-ancell will probably push that in
<seb128> or they are progressively being dropped but transitioning takes a bit of time
<xclaesse> seb128, ah ok
<xclaesse> thanks
<mterry> stgraber, it wouldn't hurt to update edubuntu-artwork ahead of time.
<mterry> (and have it do both until unity-greeter 0.2.1 is released)
<seb128> mterry, hey
<mterry> seb128, hello!
<seb128> mterry, I think you should email robert_ancell and tell him you can handle the unity-greeter release and want to do one
<seb128> mterry, he's soon going to be off for some time so maybe it's better if he hands that to you before being away
<mterry> Ah, OK
<stgraber> mterry: indeed
<pitti> akgraner: hello, welcome to u-desktop!
<akgraner> hey!
<didrocks> hey akgraner :)
<pitti> didrocks, akgraner: so, I wondered about the tools we used to test the last unity round, and whether they need some more promotion
<akgraner> hey didrocks  :-)
<pitti> along the currently outstanding work item
<pitti> if that's obsolete, I'm happy to just drop it, as I understand our QA team will do some announcement soon
<didrocks> yeah, first, akgraner, are you familar with this testing tool? (I blogged about it for the unity 5.0 RC on planet ubuntu)
<akgraner> I know at UDS we talked about leveraging more community testing of Unity
<didrocks> it's basically a followup on the UDS session we had
<didrocks> right
<akgraner> I saw the blog post..yes
<didrocks> since, I experimented with the french community a first round for unity 5.0
<didrocks> and then published the results
<didrocks> we are about doing the same in unity 5.2 (just sent an email, you in CC about it)
<akgraner> that looked like it went well
<didrocks> yeah, we of course refined some tests wording
<didrocks> and made some changes to checkbox
<didrocks> basically, we are wrapping around checkbox
<akgraner> gotcha - how many more testers would you like to have (realistically)
<didrocks> akgraner: there are two things in fact
<pitti> ah, so we have checkbox plugisn for that?
<pitti> (in a PPA, I presume)
<didrocks> - testers, I think that in 2/3 days of testing, 100 people is enough (I see that is easy to achieve at first, but will be more and more difficult with repeating this at each unity release)
<akgraner> didrocks, since you are wrapping it around checkbox doesit overlap with ubuntu friendly testing at all?
<didrocks> pitti: we have a checkbox-unity wrapper, basically a plugin with other tests
<didrocks> pitti: and we have a fork of checkbox until the fixes goes into the distro (but reviewing seems to take time)
<akgraner> s/doesit/does it
<didrocks> akgraner: no, apart from the patch in the checkbox copy we have, but we try to not make breaking the system checkbox
<didrocks> so it should be fine for them
<didrocks> the ppa containing this checkbox and checkbox-unity is the ppa we are making unity testable:  https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/ppa
<akgraner> perfect
<didrocks> I just uploaded the version with the new "RC tag", so people using that ppa will see at next login "a new Unity RC is available, can you please…" and the icon is added to the launcher
<akgraner> so how does this sound  - I'll install the the ppa and run through the test, then I'll tell people how they can do it - then I'll send my post to you to see if any additional details need to be added
<didrocks> so, testers needed (and nicholas, the new qa responsible for the community team, will handle the call)
<akgraner> if not I'll post to the fridge and then cross post in other places
<didrocks> akgraner: that would be awesome, the more testers to ensure everything is fine, the better :)
<didrocks> akgraner: maybe coordinate wiht nicholas?
<didrocks> as jono told me he should handle that
<akgraner> I'll touch base with him today then :-)
<didrocks> excellent!
<didrocks> I think getting testers today isn't an issue
<didrocks> I think that the 6th time we will have a call for testing, it will become way more difficult
<didrocks> (it's kind of boring ;))
<pitti> it certainly sounds like a rotational kind of thing
<didrocks> yeah, I hope it will be healthy enough so that we always have newcomers
<akgraner> I think just letting people know how to test is key...walk them through it etc.  But I'll help you get it promoted :-)
<pitti> but making the tools more widely known and documented should make it easier for everyone to help out
<didrocks> akgraner: nice, thanks a lot :)
<didrocks> another issue that will come with time and that we need to think is how to maintain the tests
<didrocks> and make them updating for the new incoming RC
<didrocks> (took me quite some time only with the new features for 5.2)
<didrocks> not sure how we can make the whole community participate to that effort
<akgraner> we can't make them but I bet we can encourage them and make sure the tools are easily accessible and understand at all levels.  I'll be sure to let you know if I run into any pain points as I go through the process
<didrocks> akgraner: sounds excellent :) (I meant "make them able to participate" but it's like in french, seems I'm eating words :))
<akgraner> didrocks, no worries :-)
<didrocks> ok, do not hesitate to ping me if everything go wrong (read the email I sent at your @ubuntu.com about the hud ppa, it's the only "issue" you can get if you upgrade to this ppa AFAIK)
<akgraner> I will  - thank you!
<didrocks> thanks to you :)
<akgraner> more soon then
<pitti> akgraner, didrocks: thanks!
<didrocks> thanks pitti for setting this up :)
<pitti> (sorry, I'm rather useless in that discussion)
<didrocks> waow, omgubuntu already notice I just copied unity from staging to the unity-team/ppa
<akgraner> pitti, thanks for tracking the blueprint :-) it's nice to get things done now than the week beofre UDS
<mterry> stgraber, OK, since robert-ancell's about to take some time off, I may end up pushing a new unity-greeter a little after A2
<stgraber> mterry: ok
<mterry> stgraber, I can give you another heads up before I actually do it
<stgraber> mterry: that'd be great. Ideally I'll have uploaded the new edubuntu-artwork by then.
<desrt> smspillaz: hey
<desrt> smspillaz: do you have that gsettings keybinding compiz patch kicking around?
<smspillaz> desrt: somewhere but its untested, and the gsettings backend wont land this cycle
<smspillaz> desrt: why whats up ?
<desrt> smspillaz: it may...
<smspillaz> uhhh
<desrt> don't think about it now :p
<smspillaz> yeah I don't want to think about it really :(
<desrt> jbicha: hey
<chrisccoulson> dear google, please stop advertising chrome when i go to use your search engine. thank you
<seb128> dear yahoo stop advertising for firefox 8 when I use firefox 10
<chrisccoulson> you should stop using yahoo ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I don't use yahoo query, just read yahoo news ;-)
<cyphermox> meeting soon?
<pitti> cyphermox: no agenda items on the wiki page, do you have something?
<kenvandine> nothing from me
<cyphermox> not really ;)
<cyphermox> just an announcement though
<cyphermox> I'm applying for coredev at the next DMB meeting. If you've sponsored stuff for me recently and can spare a few minutes to write a comment or something that would be much, much appreciated. I can even get out a list of things sponsored :)
<pitti> cyphermox: list of sponsored packages would be very appreciated
<kenvandine> cyphermox, and a link :)
<pitti> I never know how to do that
<Ursinha> pitti, could you invite me for the meeting, please? :)
<cyphermox> pitti: certainly sir ;)
<jbicha> desrt: howdy
<kenvandine> hey Ursinha, welcome!
<pitti> Ursinha: yep, adding you to my "desktop team" alias
<Ursinha> thanks kenvandine :)
<cyphermox> kenvandine: the link is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MathieuTrudel/CoreDevApplication
<Ursinha> thanks pitti
<desrt> jbicha: was going to ping about a problem, but i discovered that it's not a problem meanwhile :)
<pitti> Ursinha: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2012-01-31 is the "news of the week", FYI
<jbicha> desrt: happy I could help ;)
<pitti> hey desrt
<bryce> Ursinha, welcome to the team :-)
<didrocks> mterry: can you please tag your bug to 5.2-rc1 please?
<pitti> desrt: sorry, didn't find time to debug the udisks2 dbus activation bug yet
<Ursinha> thanks bryce :)
<mterry> didrocks, k
<didrocks> thanks :)
<jbicha> I fix my wife's problems the same way, I come over to her computer and everything magically works again
<cyphermox> pitti: I wrote a script to get who sponsored stuff for whom, but I know others have done so in the past as well
<mterry> didrocks, oh, omer did for me
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, I asked him, it's just a FYI for next bugs :)
<didrocks> sure you will file more, nasty you! :-)
<mterry> heh
<pitti> GunnarHj: hm, we could upload https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/gdm/redefine-LANG/+merge/82804 now, or would you rathehr wait until accountsservice is in?
<GunnarHj> pitti: It's fine now.
<pitti> GunnarHj: that's what I thought, thanks for confirming
 * pitti dist-upgrades to unity PPA and holds breath
<desrt> pitti: no worries
<desrt> pitti: i don't usually use my jhbuild version of palimpist to repartition my disk, so i'm not blocked :)
<pitti> desrt: I had a quick look, and it's not immediately obvious what's wrong; I tried some stuff with udisksctl, and that seemed to work
<desrt> pitti: could you reproduce the issue as i stated?
<desrt> ie: works fine when you run as root, but not from the activation environment?
<pitti> desrt: haven't tried with palimsest, only with udisksctl
<pitti> and for mounting etc. it works fine
<desrt> hum
<jbicha> gnome-disk-utility is in the gnome3 ppa, just in case you didn't see it
<pitti> desrt: doesn't sound very complex, though, I just didn't get aorund to it today
<desrt> ya
<desrt> my first guess was PATH was wrong or something
<desrt> but it seems fine
<pitti> right
<desrt> so my other guess is some other environment variable or apparmor is causing trouble
<pitti> both udisks1 and 2 set that at the beginning
 * cyphermox sighs
<cyphermox> seb128: session ready :)
<seb128> cyphermox, what session? oh your udw one?
<cyphermox> yeah
<pitti> desrt: do you happen to know if glib wraps inotify in any way?
<cyphermox> just finished writing it and preparing everything
<cyphermox> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/evolution/+bug/924356 :)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 924356 in evolution "Edit as New Message always uses the default email address" [Medium,Fix released]
<cyphermox> wtf
<cyphermox> oh, right, upstream bug :)
<didrocks> desrt: hum, I'm wondering, there is really no way to get the default value for a gsettings key? (dconf-editor is scanning the schemas for that IIRC))
<pitti> desrt: that is, it does seem to be in Gio, I just seem to search for the wrong things in devhelp
<GunnarHj> pitti: As regards other instances of calling shell scripts as root, they either don't write to disk or (in the case of del-profile-env-settings) delete carefully specified lines. Is there still a reason do drop privileges in those cases?
<desrt> pitti: it does
<desrt> pitti: you want GFileMonitor
<pitti> GunnarHj: yes, as shell scripts are inherently brittle and susceptible to symlink attacks and what not
<desrt> which you create with a call to g_file_monitor()
<pitti> GunnarHj: in general, if you don't need to run them as root, they shouldn't
<pitti> desrt: aah, monitor; thanks!
<desrt> or g_file_monitor_directory() more likely
<desrt> didrocks: there is a well-known dirty trick
<desrt> didrocks: a) create a GSettings object
<pitti> desrt: cheers
<desrt> b) g_settings_delay()
<desrt> c) g_settings_reset()
<didrocks> oh and revert :)
<desrt> d) g_settings_get()
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> hum :)
<desrt> 'default' is a complicated idea
<didrocks> didn't though about the delay
<desrt> which is why it is not exposed
<desrt> there's the default per the schema
<GunnarHj> pitti: Ok, I'll chage it as you suggested then.
<desrt> but that's not neccessarily what the user would see as the default
<desrt> because the sysadmin may have some site defaults in effect
<didrocks> yeah, with the different level of override
<didrocks> but _reset() know about it, isn't it?
<desrt> yes
<desrt> the gsettingsbackend has a concept of defaults
<desrt> so when you reset() in a delayed gsettings backend, that's what is happening
<pitti> GunnarHj: thanks
<desrt> i should probably just expose that as a proper API
<desrt> there are other reasons i have been resisting it, though
<didrocks> desrt: which ones?
<didrocks> desrt: yeah, I meant "you already know it with _reset()"
<desrt> so take translated default values, for example
<desrt> sometimes the translator makes a mistake
<desrt> and the translated value is useless
<desrt> so you have to fall back on the untranslated value
<desrt> there are all of these different levels of 'defaults'
<desrt> that's what g_settings_get_mapped() is doing
<didrocks> oh, interesting
<desrt> the reason i've resisted a get_default() API before now is because all of the people who thought that they wanted one really just wanted get_mapped()
<desrt> in any case, i think i may not add get_default() but rather is_default()
<desrt> that's the actual interesting question, in my opinion
<seb128> desrt, sometime you do want to know the default though
<desrt> seb128: like when?
<didrocks> desrt: look at https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1ILTJDiDCd25Npt2AmgzF8aOnZZECxTfM0hvsbWT2BxA/edit?hl=en_US
<didrocks> section 2.2
<didrocks> we show the theme
<didrocks> and add "(default)" next to the default one
<seb128> desrt, what didrocks is showing, indicate the default value in a combo, or the default position on a slider
<desrt> hum
<desrt> i think that's a bad UI, actually
<desrt> here's why:
<seb128> desrt, dunno why but I knew you were going to say that :p
<desrt> if the user clicks on that choice, or moves the slider to that position, then it's unclear what their intent is
<didrocks> seb128: you know him too well!
<desrt> is their intent that they want that specific choice
<desrt> or is their intent that they want to use the default value, whatever it may be?
<desrt> imagine you are in a workplace where the default wallpaper is changed once per month and this question becomes quite important
<dobey> desrt: or set that to be the default value
<desrt> so in all cases i'd expect to see instead the ability to select your own choice or have a separate 'reset to default' option
<seb128> desrt, well you can have both, an indication of the default value and the reset button
<seb128> desrt, I disagree that there is no valid case to want to hint what the default is
<desrt> right
<seb128> desrt, even if the specific design might not be good
<desrt> i'll agree that the hint is actually nice
<dobey> ooh, it was renamed back to Appearance. yay.
<desrt> but there's nothing preventing that from being supposed with is_default()
<desrt> *supported
<seb128> desrt, well it forces you to iterate through all possible values
<seb128> it's just extra work
<desrt> which you are doing anyway...
<seb128> not for the slider
<desrt> ah.  true!
<desrt> hum
<desrt> time to think about it, then :)
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> see.. the problem is
<desrt> i add an API like this
<desrt> and then your designers come along with designs like these
<desrt> and there's no problem.  everything works
<desrt> my API has allowed (perhaps even encouraged) you to implement an anti-pattern
<desrt> and i warn against it in the docs
<desrt> but nobody reads those :)
<seb128> -those
<seb128> :p
<desrt> g_settings_I_PROMISE_I_READ_THE_DOCS_FIRST_get_default()
<desrt> i like it...
<pitti> desrt: no
<pitti> desrt: g_settings_<eleven digit prime number you see in the second-last doc paragraph>_get_default()
<desrt> pitti: trouble is that the function name gets put in the docs summary
<desrt> we rather need g_settings_get_default (int magic_num, ...)
<desrt> and have the magic num in the second last paragraph :)
<mterry> desrt, copy and paste will get around that
<desrt> ya.  was just thinking that.
<didrocks> agreed, like autotools :)
<desrt> we have to have an algorithm that determines the magic number from your key and schema name
<desrt> so it's a different one each time
<desrt> we can describe it in the docs
<mterry> desrt, have the developer do a captcha
<seb128> is it friday yet? ;-)
 * didrocks likes the captcha idea
 * desrt too
<didrocks> fredp: want to integrate captcha in devhelp? ^
 * didrocks just imagine someone getting pinged in the middle of this conversation :)
 * desrt notes that we have some precedence for this sort of thing with the #define G_YES_I_KNOW_THE_WORLD_MAY_EXPLODE_UNDER_MY_FEET that we do...
<pitti> good night everyone!
<desrt> pitti: ciao
<didrocks> have a good night everyone!
<seb128> desrt, the new gtk somewhat broke update-manager context menu
<seb128> Traceback (most recent call last):
<seb128>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/UpdateManager/UpdateManager.py", line 507, in show_context_menu
<seb128>     menu.popup_for_device(
<seb128> AttributeError: 'Menu' object has no attribute 'popup_for_device'
<BigWhale> Greetings.
<desrt>     Add a 'Rename to' annotation so gtk_menu_popup_for_device
<desrt>     appears in bindings as gtk_menu_popup (which we skip anyway).
<desrt> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=657385
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 657385 in menu "[introspection] gtk_menu_popup() not introspected" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> desrt, hum
<seb128> desrt, that means WONTFIX?
<seb128> desrt, that's somewhat a compatibility break, i.e breaking working applications
<dobey> ah, the gir new world :)
<desrt> seb128: ya... pretty much
<desrt> nobody has yet some up with hard and fast rules for what gir compatibility means
<seb128> desrt, :-( I can understand why mvo hates gtk nowadays
<seb128> you can't get a credible platform and do that sort of things to app developers
<dobey> seb128: yep. it's even worse when you need to support both gtk2 and gtk3 in the same code :(
<seb128> well I can understand the transition gtk2 to gtk3
<seb128> but breaking applications between stable series like that is not good
<desrt> that API was bound as a stable release?
<seb128> desrt, well it worked in 3.2, it's broken in 3.4
<desrt> okay
<desrt> that gives me enough to go on, thanks
<desrt> seb128: btw... getting the new intltool release into the distro ASAP would be great
<desrt> (once it is released, of course)
<seb128> desrt, did danilo roll a tarball?
<desrt> not yet
<desrt> but it will come soon
<seb128> desrt, I've been watching the bug, it's on my todolist ;-)
 * desrt just saw you change it to low-priority
<seb128> desrt, do you need the gschemas fix or the other commit as well?
<desrt> both
<desrt> gmenu-using applications are essentially untranslatable without the other fix
<seb128> desrt, well from an ubuntu perspective it's not high priority, i.e I'm tracking it but I don't want it to show on release team lists, etc
<desrt> the gschemas one is actually much lower priority, in my opinion
<desrt> we've been living without it for a while already
<seb128> desrt, ok, I will backport them tomorrow
<desrt> seb128: i'd just wait for the release
<desrt> and the gschemas stuff is still in flux, perhaps
<desrt> there may be another commit there... danilo and i are still debating it
<seb128> ok
<seb128> if you are confident danilo will do a release in the next weeks ;-)
<desrt> if he doesn't do it by next monday then you can vendor-patch :)
<seb128> ok ;-)
<seb128> dinner time, bbl
<desrt> ciao
<chrisccoulson> i'm updating unity from the PPA. wish me luck! :-)
<dobey> chrisccoulson: well, your video drivers will probably continue to work, so no real issues. unlike for me, when i updated from the archive. i guess the kernel ABI breakage causes the nvidia drivers to break. at least i think it's that, rather than X, though i'm holding back xserver-xorg-core right now as well because of it :-/
<chrisccoulson> eek,i've updated unity and all of the icons on the launcher are just black squares
<jason_> chrisccoulson, video card and do you have any non-standard unity settings?
<chrisccoulson> jason_, this just has intel hardware
<chrisccoulson> i don't think there are non-standard settings, 1 second :)
<desrt> seb128: got a bug ref for the software centre issue?
<desrt> seb128: i find https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/923171 but it looks like it may be a dup of a 'main bug' elsewhere?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 923171 in software-center "software-center crashed with AttributeError in popup(): 'Menu' object has no attribute 'popup_for_device'" [Undecided,New]
<chrisccoulson> jason_, ok, it's broken if you set the launcher background opacity to anything other than zero in ccsm :)
<seb128> desrt, I noticed in update-manager, and no, we are frozen for a2, I didn't upload that gtk yet
<seb128> desrt, the guy who reported that bug is using ricotz's crack of the day ppa builds
<seb128> desrt, but I'm sure if I upload to precise you will get quite some bugs the next day
<ricotz> uh what?
<ricotz> oh, i guess gtk?
<seb128> ricotz, the new gtk broken python stuff
<desrt> ricotz: not your fault
<desrt> seb128: i raised the issue on the gtk list
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<desrt> the truth is that i don't have an answer to give you
<ricotz> desrt, yeah, didnt thought so ;)
<desrt> so the issue that i raised is that we should probably come up with that answer :)
<seb128> desrt, well, I can understand mvo when he complains that gtk is just bad for app developer in non C
<seb128> desrt, the gtk3 binding story is nowhere stable or credible for "normal" app developers out there
<desrt> seb128: gobject-introspection has been a real mixed bad
<desrt> *bag
<seb128> desrt, nobody to blame but things are just still buggy, not documented well and keep changin
<seb128> g
<seb128> desrt, which is a pretty bad experience if you want to write a small application and distribute it
<mvo> seb128: or write a bigger application …
<seb128> mvo, yeah, -small I guess
<mvo> I understand what you mean, just tried to be funny
<seb128> mvo, ;-)
<ricotz> seb128, do you if Cimi came up with a solution?
<seb128> rk
<seb128> ricotz, <pbor> seb128: http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-themes-standard/commit/?id=c56984c0f16d40da119bde328bd57a56a819c7ba was committed at the same time
<seb128> ricotz, seems like the same thing should be applied to light-themes
<seb128> dunno if Cimi did it yet
<seb128> but should be trivial
<ricotz> seb128, ah, i see, this is only one part
<seb128> ricotz, what else is broken?
<ricotz> the other padding part is needed too
<seb128> ok
<ricotz> http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-themes-standard/commit/?id=c9bb6abfde5c5b7dd3b8dfa70739eb2e9827e8ca
<seb128> well I'm sure Cimi will deal with it, I will make sure it's fixed when we land gtk
<seb128> but that's going to be after the alpha2 freeze
<ricotz> alright
<seb128> the new glib,gtk are in the ubuntu-desktop ppa until then
<ricotz> good
<jasoncwarner_> bryce RAOF TheMuso robert_ancell meeting reminder...if you have any agenda items, put them on the wiki.
<jasoncwarner_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2012-01-31
<TheMuso> Done.
<TheMuso> Its actually one of the first things i do on a Wednesday morning now.
<jasoncwarner_> no agenda items....thanks everyone :)
<bryce> thanks
<RAOF> Cool.
<desrt> robert_ancell: is it normal that the gears icon is missing from the unity greater at first?
<desrt> the one that opens the session menu...
<robert_ancell> desrt, no, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-greeter/+bug/918657
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 918657 in unity-greeter "unity-greeter_0.2.0-0ubuntu2 breaks desktop-selector" [High,Fix committed]
<robert_ancell> well, perhaps yes then
<desrt> chrisccoulson: weird firefox bug if you're still around
<robert_ancell> but not intended
<desrt> robert_ancell: :)
<chrisccoulson> desrt, my head is about to explode with another weird bug (https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=716036) ;)
<desrt> chrisccoulson: no matter what i do (including rebooting my machine) firefox tells me that it's running
<ubot2`> Mozilla bug 716036 in Layout "css z-ordering renders invisible text on google search page" [Normal,Unconfirmed: ]
<chrisccoulson> desrt, and there really is no process running?
<desrt> "Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system."
<desrt> yes.  i was quite certain to begin with
<desrt> but now that i've rebooted i'm really really really certain
<chrisccoulson> desrt, your home folder isn't on some weird mount is it?
<desrt> i have a separate /home if that's what you mean
<chrisccoulson> that's ok :)
<desrt> fwiw, i was just mucking around in ~/.mozilla
<chrisccoulson> desrt, and the permissions on ~/.mozilla/firefox are ok?
<desrt> ya
<desrt> i erased my profile
<desrt> oh.  there we go.
<desrt> huh.
<desrt> so if the profile directory doesn't exist it causes firefox to believe that it is running
<desrt> fix: create empty directory
<chrisccoulson> desrt, oh, you didn't remove the reference to the profile from profiles.ini?
<desrt> no.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that behaviour is a bit dumb :)
<desrt> if i had to guess, it's trying to create a lock in the profile directory and when that fails, it assumes it's because someone else is holding the lock
<desrt> meanwhile it actually failed because the directory doesn't exist
<chrisccoulson> desrt, yes, that's right :)
<desrt> chrisccoulson: firefox question..
<desrt> chrisccoulson: do you know if it's possible to automatically set all incoming cookies to expire at session-end except for explicitly-whitelisted ones/sites?
<chrisccoulson> desrt, i don't think that's possible
<desrt> it seems like the obviously-correct thing to do
<desrt> it should be the freaking default
<desrt> nevermind not possible at all without an addon :p
<chrisccoulson> desrt, yeah, i just took a look at the code which handles storing cookies, and it doesn't look like it supports that
<chrisccoulson> desrt, question for you ....  ;)
<chrisccoulson> can i have different menus in each window with gtkapplication and gmenu?
<desrt> no
<desrt> but...
<desrt> it is planned to add support for that
<chrisccoulson> that would make me very happy :)
<desrt> what's your usecase?
<chrisccoulson> i started looking at adding support for this to firefox, and thunderbird is the obvious case for needing a separate menubar per window
<desrt> i ask because we're currently pondering between two different flavours for the UI
<desrt> hum
<desrt> cookieculler is pretty close to what i want
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, that hasn't been updated for over 2 years :/
<desrt> it does the trick, though
<chrisccoulson> i tend to avoid addons that aren't being actively maintained :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, the cookie service stuff hasn't changed much in a while (i don't think)
<desrt> it's relatively simple
<desrt> you flag cookies as 'protected'
<desrt> and any cookie not flagged is deleted on startup
<desrt> so i can throw my bugzilla and launchpad login cookies in here
<desrt> and to hell with the rest
<chrisccoulson> ooh, my armel debug firefox nightly build has nearly finished. and it only took half the day :)
<desrt> hum
<desrt> cookie culler is having a bad interaction with canonical wiki and SSO
<desrt> uhm
<desrt> is the canonical wiki broken for anyone else? :)
<chrisccoulson> it seems to be working ok here
<desrt> weird
<desrt> i just nuked cookieculler
<desrt> and it's still not working
<desrt> i can go to the main page but every time i try to navigate from there it seems to forget my login and wants me to do it again
<jbicha> desrt: the Canonical wiki's broken for me, but I think that's different ;)
<desrt> jbicha: maybe not
 * desrt recently got some permission bits flipped, but maybe not as many as he thought
<jbicha> I've never had access to the Canonical wiki
<desrt> you're missing out on a lot of ... purple
<jbicha> well I still get the purple polka dots, just no text to go with it so I don't visit it very often, lol
<chrisccoulson> nice, i have a new follower on twitter: https://twitter.com/#!/TynishaX7849
<chrisccoulson> i'm sure that i'm getting more and more twitter spam recently ;)
<desrt> quite posh.
<chrisccoulson> heh
 * desrt notes that the web is completely overgrown with cookie use
<TheMuso> One could consider cookies a form of spyware...
<desrt> i sort of do
<desrt> disabling them entirely is not really an option either
<desrt> since most sites these days require them for even basic functioning
<TheMuso> This is true.
<desrt> erasing them as soon as you leave the site is the best you can do
<desrt> when the browser closes is a good enough approximation for me
<TheMuso> Yeah.
<chrisccoulson> right, time to move downstairs
<chrisccoulson> which means that my laptop will die momentarily
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-02-01
<jasoncwarner_> hey jbicha , I saw your name on the freerdp upload...I can't update right now b/c it is broken, any idea what is going on there? wanted to get the latest Unity goodness and start testing ;)
<jbicha> jasoncwarner_: yes, I noticed libfreerdp0 conflicts with libfreerdp1 but I didn't make time yet to figure out how to fix that
<jasoncwarner_> jbicha: cool, thanks.
<jbicha> jasoncwarner_: you should be able to force remove freerdp (if you don't need remmina) so that the rest of your updates install
<micahg> jbicha: libfreerdp1 shouldn't be shipping files in /usr/share
<jbicha> micahg: right
<micahg> are the keymaps backwards compatible?
<jbicha> micahg: I don't know; the git repository has them not touched since the git migration in June
<jbicha> https://github.com/FreeRDP/FreeRDP/tree/master/keymaps
<micahg> are they used by other things that use the library or just freerdp itself?
<jbicha> well, remmina-plugin-rdp is the only rdepends
<micahg> jbicha: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-sharedlibs.html#s-sharedlibs-support-files
 * micahg files an RC bug in Debian
<jbicha> RC bug? freerdp-1.0 is still in NEW
<micahg> I'm getting a head start :)
<micahg> ah, it might not pass NEW, ok, I'll wait :)
<jbicha> well the 0.8 is broken so I guess it still makes sense
<micahg> the ftpmasters should throw it out
<micahg> jbicha: BTW, the fix is in the policy manual as well
<jbicha> libfreerdp-tools is fine?
<micahg> jbicha: you end up with an issue if the keymaps change between releases
<micahg> depends on the relationship between the library and the keymaps
<micahg> *possible issue
<jbicha> I'm a bit confused then as to how to fix this; do we have to break libfreerdp0?
<jbicha> unfortunately, remmina's not made a tarball for new freerdp yet
<micahg> jbicha: did you read the second paragraph of the policy snippet?  it gives advice on how to fix this issue
<jbicha> oh, I got confused by the 3rd paragraph
<micahg> yes, that's true, as I said, I don't know the relationship between the keymaps and the library, so if that applies, it should be dealt with appropriately :)
<Nafai> RAOF: Around?  You still working on maintaining X these days?
<RAOF> Nafai: Indeed.
<RAOF> (Well, not *right* now; right now it's colour management ☺)
<Nafai> Sweet, I can bug you. :)
<Nafai> This isn't the X packages directly, but mesa is close, right?
<Nafai> Anyway, if I'm reading https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/823062 correctly, s3tc is not supported with the shipped mesa implementation of Ubuntu right now
<RAOF> Yup.  We also maintain those :)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 823062 in mesa "Please provide Mesa with floating point texture support and GL_S3_s3tc support in Jockey, like proprietary drivers" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Nafai> And the only way to get that is to use a proprietary driver?  And if you hvae an Intel card you are out of luck?
<RAOF> Floating point textures are enabled as of the mesa 8.0 upload; we've got techboard signoff about that feature.
<Nafai> so that's coming in Precise?
<RAOF> S3TC requires an external library.  That's available in xorg-edgers; I'm not sure if it's in the archive.
<RAOF> Yup, coming soon to a Precise near you (it's staged in x-staging, will be copied after A2 release).
<Nafai> yeah, I couldn't find anything
<Nafai> is there a better bug report or something official that I can point people to to say that s3tc isn't supported?
<RAOF> Yup.  We don't seem to have libdxtn in the archive.
<RAOF> That could be resolved by actually uploading a libdxtn, though.
<DBO> RAOF
<RAOF> Yah?
<DBO> (sick of me yet?)
<Nafai> RAOF: Also, if you have an intel card, the mesa gl implementation is all that is available, right?
<DBO> crazy thought...
<RAOF> Nafai: Yup.  mesa or nothing.
<DBO> is it possible to rotate the mouse sprite?
<Nafai> RAOF: Thanks for the confirmation.
<RAOF> DBO: What do you mean by “rotate”?  It is possible to replace the sprite with a different one.  I also think the xrandr rotation code rotates the pointer, but don't quote me on that.
<DBO> RAOF, well I was thinking about the edge problem we have
<DBO> and the fact that the pointer being angled like it is, is actually a rather arbitrary fact of history...
<DBO> so...
<DBO> how cool would it be if the mouse pointers angle was simply based on its X coordinate in the current monitor
<DBO> so as you move left to right, it would slowly rotate
<DBO> I mean... that would be SWANKY
<RAOF> I'm not really sure how I feel about that. :)
<DBO> you love it
<DBO> but more importantly
<DBO> is it possible?
<RAOF> I'm pretty sure you do that client-side.
<RAOF> This is totally the sort of thing that is unlikely to be acceptable upstream :)
<Omega> that's what makes it fun!
<RAOF> DBO: Oh, of course it's possible!  Just hide the pointer and have compiz draw it!
<DBO> but that means a screen redraw on every pointer move
<DBO> thats annoying
<DBO> I'd rather have the video card do it
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> Right.  I don't believe there's a way to do this in a client without a bunch of context-switching.
<RAOF> So it's *entirely* possible - even easy - to do client-side, it's just not as efficient as doing it server side.
<DBO> RAOF, lets just make the xserver do it :)
 * DBO is goign to keep pushing until you say no
<RAOF> I don't think it's a good idea to do it in the server until you've thoroughly prototyped it client-side.
<RAOF> You can do all the prototyping client side; the server side is just an optimisation.
<RAOF> I'm not sure that it's even a good *idea*, and I don't think you can tell until you've actually tried it :)
<Omega> maybe you should check how feasable it is on wayland
<RAOF> Trivially.
<RAOF> But that's not the point :)
 * RAOF is thinking he might need to do a rotation to DX
<RAOF> DBO: I'm heading out to an appointment.  Show me a prototype that works and we can talk about efficiencying it up in the server :P
<DBO> RAOF, I love how you take my crazy ideas seriously
<DBO> :D
<DBO> I seriously though you were going to giggle at me, but now I realize, you're just being nice :)
<lifeless> RAOF: btw, my themes, still awol
<lifeless> RAOF: I could learn to love the grey, if I had icons for sound, power-menu etc
<DBO> RAOF, can we get your packages into Ubuntu for A2
<DBO> they make a big impact
<DBO> didrocks says its up to you
<jbicha> micahg: fixed freerdp is in incoming now and I don't have upload rights for it
<micahg> jbicha: cyphermox is piloting, he could upload (doesn't appear to be seeded)
<jbicha> we just dropped the keymaps; upstream might drop them too
<cyphermox> yo
<cyphermox> jbicha: can you tell me more? incoming?
<jbicha> cyphermox: http://incoming.debian.org/freerdp_1.0.0-2.dsc fixes bug 924393
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 924393 in freerdp "package libfreerdp1 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/freerdp/keymaps/xfree86', which is also in package libfreerdp0 0.8.2-2build1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/924393
<cyphermox> ah!
<broder> jbicha: i think hallyn was working on kvm-with-spice support
<broder> my recollection is that he was planning to do it as a separate source package in universe
<hallyn> apt-get install qemu-kvm-spice.  shoudl work, and work with libvirt if you set the right video stanza in xml
<hallyn> you do have to say '-enable-kvm' as it comes from the qemu.git upstream (which disables acceleratoin by default)
<hallyn> sorry, i have to go - if you have any troubles pls do file a bug against qemu-kvm-spice
<jbicha> hallyn: thanks, I didn't know where to look for that!
<cyphermox> omg, wow. compiz/unity died and doesn't want to start anymore :)
<cyphermox> jbicha: confirm, freerdp I can just drop ubuntu changes (looks like it was just an upload of debian packaging before it was actually released
<jbicha> cyphermox: that would be great, thanks!
<cyphermox> tarball mismatch
<cyphermox> fun :)
<jbicha> what does that mean?
<broder> cyphermox: i thought that syncpackage could deal with that
<cyphermox> broder: oh, it can
<cyphermox> I was trying to debdiff
<cyphermox> TheMuso: thanks for the merge request for nm-applet! I'll upload that as soon as we're past freeze
<cyphermox> jbicha: uploaded freerdp 1.0.0-2fakesync1
<RAOF> DBO: Will the multimonitor stuff land for A2?
<DBO> RAOF, yes
<RAOF> DBO: Well, in that case, yes.
<TheMuso> cyphermox: np, thanks.
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> jbicha: argh, so on that day when we upload git Debian finally does the upload..
<pitti> jbicha: I just wonder how it could end up as a fakesync, I thought I used the upstream tarball
<cyphermox> good morning pitti
<cyphermox> (omg, it's really time I leave now)
<pitti> hey cyphermox
<TheMuso> Morning pitti
<jbicha> pitti: the DD said he doesn't really pay any attention to Ubuntu so he had no idea we uploaded yesterday
<pitti> jbicha: right, that's fine for him, I just wondered why the tarball differs
<pitti> jbicha: I took the tarball that was in the git branch (upstream/pristine-tar)
<pitti> anyway, there will hopefully be a 1.0.1 or 1.1 at some point
<cyphermox> pitti: to answer your question about what you sponsored for me, it was procps and ntrack. --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/824748/
<pitti> wow, I thought I did some more
<cyphermox> yeah, I thought so too
<cyphermox> those were, all in all, pretty simple
<desrt> agateau: good morning? :)
<desrt> agateau: just incase you're still working on the pathbar thing...
<desrt> agateau: i just discovered that GtkButtonBox has a 'linked' style class that you can set
<jbicha> you should see how bad Boxes looks in Ambiance
<cyphermox> pitti: verification failed for one bug in checkbox, could you please remove it from proposed or whatever, so I can upload an update in the my morning?
<cyphermox> pitti: also, it's a native package, can I just re-upload the same version number after that and have it work?
<pitti> cyphermox: no need to remove it, just upload another version
<pitti> cyphermox: no, you need to bump the version number
<cyphermox> ah.
<pitti> cyphermox: either keep the old changelog, add a new one, and upload with -v to include the two topmost ones
<pitti> cyphermox: or just bump the changelog's current entry
<cyphermox> sure
<pitti> the first is a bit clearer
<cyphermox> oh, right
<pitti> but you do need to include both changelog records
<cyphermox> duh. otherwise people who might already have it won't get an update
<cyphermox> what do you mean both changelog records?
<pitti> cyphermox: also, LP will just outright reject it because that versin is already published :)
<cyphermox> yeah
<pitti> cyphermox: debuild -S -v<package_version_currently_in_release_or_updates>
<cyphermox> oh, yeah
<cyphermox> that's fine :)
<cyphermox> it really is wayyyy too late for me now :)
<tjaalton> jbicha: read your blog post, good stuff. it would be _really_ nice to get the new settings stuff in though, if not only for the wacom config stuff ;) (though I understand if FF is too close..)
<jbicha> tjaalton: the wacom stuff could be backported
<tjaalton> jbicha: oh? that would be cool
<jbicha> well I think it could, somebody should look into that at least
<tjaalton> I might check it out
<cyphermox> pitti: thanks. now it's in the queue for approval -- and I'm going to bed :)
<pitti> cyphermox: sleep well!
<pitti> cyphermox: that was checkbox?
<pitti> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/91594459/checkbox_0.12.10_source.changes
<cyphermox> yes
<pitti> so you just bumped the version number then?
<pitti> it only has one chagnelog entry
<cyphermox> yes
<pitti> it doesn't include the changelog from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/checkbox/0.12.9
<pitti> cyphermox: so all the bug refs and descriptions from that are "lost"
<pitti> cyphermox: debuild -S -v0.12.8
<cyphermox> but they are the same copied over again in 0.12.10?
<pitti> cyphermox: (but fine to do it tomorrow)
<pitti> cyphermox: yes; people having -updates will get the changes from .9 and .10 and shoudl see both in update-manager
<cyphermox> ah
<pitti> also, our trackign machinery relies on the .changes files to state all bugs fixed
<pitti> (rejected)
<cyphermox> I are teh fail :)
<pitti> cyphermox: don't worry
<cyphermox> sure, and I'll look at this again tomorrow
<pitti> cyphermox: just use -v0.12.8 when building the source, and all will be good
<pitti> (no need to bump version again now, as the pacakge was not accepted)
<pitti> cyphermox: sleep well!
<cyphermox> I got confused probably because the merge is against lp:ubuntu/oneiric/checkbox, not lp:ubuntu/oneiric-proposed/checkbox
<cyphermox> this is what goes wrong -- 0.12.9 isn't in this branch
<cyphermox> see you later
<pitti> ah
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> hey didrocks
<pitti> didrocks: running unity PPA since yesterday; runs really smooth!
<didrocks> pitti: nice! Guten Morgen :)
<pitti> the control-center radio button for top left corner activation doesn't work, but with the "push over edge" change it doesn't get in the way any more
<didrocks> no specific issue? Revealing the launcher is easy for you?
<RAOF> didrocks: Good morning!  The multi-monitor stuff is landing for A2, right?
<pitti> didrocks: works well enough with the mouse, but honestly I mostly use the super key
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, the g-c-c radio button is wired to the option, but the option is now broken in unity (this is known and jason smith is aware about it)
<didrocks> RAOF: good morning! 5.2 will land post alpha2 (as soon as alpha2 is released)
<didrocks> pitti: ok, we have some issues in some system where the trackpad is quite slow
<didrocks> and so you have to "push hard"
<didrocks> I think jason spoke with RAOF about it :)
<pitti> didrocks: ah, haven't tried with touchpad, just with normal mouse
<didrocks> really depends on the velocity of your touchpad
<didrocks> seems I was the first to get a bad one on the xt2
<pitti> (gosh, Lana del Rey has a godly voice -- just listening to her new album)
<RAOF> didrocks: And the updated X server in ppa:raof/help-jason improves it for you, right?
<didrocks> RAOF: the one from yesterday? (did you change it since?)
<RAOF> Yeah, that's yesterday's server.
<didrocks> RAOF: no, the normalize didn't change anything for the touchpad for me, unfortunatly
<RAOF> (ubuntu10~hacking1)
<didrocks> not sure for jono, when I left yesterday, I saw that jono had the same issue
<RAOF> didrocks: Fix your acceleration settings :)
<jono> hey didrocks
<didrocks> RAOF: well, I don't think we want to tell everyone to do that :)
<didrocks> jono: still around? :)
<didrocks> hey!
<jono> didrocks, indeed :-)
<RAOF> :P
<didrocks> jono: did you fix your issue?
<jono> hacking on the Ubuntu Accomplishments stuff still
<jono> didrocks, nope, same issue
<didrocks> ah nice ;)
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> even with RAOF's ppa then?
<RAOF> Bah.
<didrocks> RAOF: I really saw no improvment at all with it
<didrocks> RAOF: is the patch applied? (just in case :))
<RAOF> didrocks: Yes, because it's a modification of the existing pointer_barrier patch :P
<jono> I ran RAOF's PPA from earlier today
<jono> didnt fix it, so removed it
<jono> the help-jason PPA
<didrocks> so we clearly have a release blocker there :/
<didrocks> here*
<RAOF> Can you please file a bug?  I'll work out what information I need and then ask for it there :)
<BigWhale> Morning everyone.
<didrocks> RAOF: the acceleration and sensitivity on my xt2 is at the lowest possible value FYI
<didrocks> RAOF: and its a fresh precise install from Monday (especially for it)
<didrocks> hey BigWhale
<didrocks> not sure how those values are decided…
<RAOF> Right.  I can't believe you can find that touchpad usable with such low velocity! :P
<didrocks> RAOF: well, the xt2 machine is my spare machine TBH, I don't really use it apart from testing :)
<didrocks> but there is something setting this wrong
<didrocks> maybe jono can confirm for the g-c-c option?
<jono> I don't think it is just the touchpad
<jono> I had the same issue with the mouse
<didrocks> jono: mouse velocity
<didrocks> jono: gnome-control-center
<didrocks> -> mouse
<didrocks> you have "cursor speed" (or something like that)
<didrocks> with 2 sliders
<jono> right
<jono> Pointer Speed
<didrocks> are the sliders at the beginning of the range?
<jono> yep
<didrocks> ok, so clearly same issue than on my xt2
<BigWhale> Whoever got rid of those big dash icons gets a beer or a dozen of them, from me ... :>
<didrocks> RAOF: do you know what decides to put so slow values?
<RAOF> That's just the defaults.
<pitti> there's a truly bad bug in zeitgeist
<RAOF> It turns out that *my* sliders are also there; it's just that my touchpad is non-crap (apparently!)
<didrocks> RAOF: it's not hw dependant?
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> so apparently, I put it at a higher value at some point, but don't remember :)
<didrocks> pitti: what happens?
<pitti> it knows that I watched episodes 2-15, 2-16, and 2-17 recently -- it should totally offer me to watch 2-18 next!
<pitti> :-)
<didrocks> ahah ;)
<didrocks> I guess it's not battlestar gallactica? ;)
<pitti> no, Enterprise
<pitti> haven't seen most of those yet
<pitti> so those are my lunch break entertainment these days :)
<didrocks> I'm watching caprica now. Quite interesting, very different from gallactica :)
<didrocks> heh
<pitti> I watched three or four Galactica episodes, but never really got into it
<pitti> maybe I'll try again once I'm through Enterpreise
<pitti> I also have big bang theory 5.14 to watch, but it always takes so long until the next one arrives :)
<didrocks> oh, only 3 or 4 galactica? We watch the whole serie with Julie in 3 months :)
<RAOF> Galactica >> Enterprise
<pitti> didrocks: well, apparently _your_ spouse is into scifi, which mine isn't
<didrocks> heh, I'm putting them in a stack as well so that we can watch at dinner time :)
<pitti> RAOF: still, I maintain that TNG >> everything else
<RAOF> Well, most of Galactica :)
<didrocks> RAOF: someone with good taste :)
 * RAOF is almost at the end of TNG S3
<pitti> although I must say that Enterprise is the most credible of all those
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I turned her into that TBH :)
<BigWhale> and I am watching Firefly (just saying, so I don't feel left out from the debate)
<pitti> never heard of that -- wikipedia says "space western"?
<RAOF> pitti: Have you got to the episode where they GO BACK IN TIME TO FIGHT NAZIS?  WHY IS IT ALWAYS WITH THE GOING BACK IN TIME TO DEFEAT THE NAZIS *AGAIN*?
<pitti> horses with warp drive?
<RAOF> pitti: You haven't seen Firefly?
<pitti> RAOF: on Enterprise? no, not yet
<RAOF> pitti: Spoiler alert: they have a *stupid* time travel episode, where they fight nazis :)
<warp10> pitti: do you need some extra warp speed? May I help you? :)
<pitti> RAOF: there was one episode earlier on when they got captured by some military dudes, but they didn't do any Nazi allusions
<pitti> warp10: warp 10 is clearly impossible!!!
<BigWhale> and about Star Trek, I'll say just this: Sisko, punched Q in the face and he told Klingons that he has 5000 photon torpedoes ready to launch ...
<BigWhale> :>
<pitti> the later DS9 episodes were quite nice indeed
<pitti> I found the first two series a bit dull
<warp10> pitti: I'm just everywhere in universe. And in multiverse, too :P
<RAOF> pitti: I clearly need to bring along Firefly to UDS.
<pitti> warp10: transwarp> "Good morning, Captain!" :)
<RAOF> Also, I clearly need to make dinner!
<warp10> pitti: hope Scotty didn't sabotaged my engines!
 * pitti continues breakign packagekit then
<pitti> glatzor: oh, good morning!
<BigWhale> pitti, DS9 indeed had a constant plot and a very thought out script which started to develop somewhere around 3rd season :)
<jasoncwarner_> hey didrocks , got a weird compiz bug trying out new unity ppa... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/924703  also experiencing something weird where after logging in for first time, I get kicked out to lightdm login window after 30seconds, maybe a minute
<pitti> glatzor: I committed some test cases for the apt backend, and want to start working on plugin support now (like in aptdaemon)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 924703 in compiz "compiz crashed with SIGABRT" [Undecided,New]
<BigWhale> and now I need to do some pulse audio hacking :/
<BigWhale> meh
<BigWhale> debugging
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: happened on two different machines...both time I was pressing to activate the launcher (some information I know isn't relevant, but giving you all I have)
<jasoncwarner_> ok...have to go and have dinner quickly before night shift starts ;)
<BigWhale> jasoncwarner_, night shift? I like the dedication of Canonicals. ;)
<BigWhale> \o/
<jasoncwarner_> BigWhale: lol...I know...sometimes I have to tell seb128, didrocks and kenvandine to get offline ;)
<BigWhale> weird, that sounds like my wife... :>
<BigWhale> now that you mentioned Ken... I have to do some Gwibber hacking first...
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: interesting, will have to look if we can get it retraced :)
<didrocks> thanks!
<smspilla|z> random questions for GNOMEy folks
<smspilla|z> is there a way to, check if a GSettings schema exists
<smspilla|z> without actually causing GSettings to abort on you ?
<smspilla|z> that doesn't involve ugly things like
<smspilla|z> spawning another process
<smspilla|z> and then using the exit code
<smspilla|z> of that process to
<smspilla|z> check
<didrocks> smspilla|z: hey, why are you working on gsettings? I thought we discussed and that will be next cycle
<smspilla|z> didrocks: I'm not :)
<smspilla|z> didrocks: I need to check if a GSettings schema exists in gtk-window-decorator
<didrocks>  smspillaz: there is a hack, one sec, finishing an email :)
<smspillaz> XD
<didrocks> smspillaz: I used that in g-c-c for unity-2d: http://paste.ubuntu.com/824821/
<agateau> desrt: late answer... thanks for the hint, will look into it!
<BigWhale> I had a type in the line 666 ... this must mean something ... *shifty eyes*
<didrocks> hey agateau :)
<agateau> matin didrocks!
<seb128> hey
<BigWhale> Xorg just died on me ... *gulp*
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<chrisccoulson> wow, compiz is running like a pig this morning. i think i might have to restart my session
<chrisccoulson> not sure what happened to it overnight
<mvo> seb128: hey, good morning! my software-center banner is currently empty (where there used to be "our star apps" - do you see that as well? is that a problem with the new webkit and offscreen windows maybe?
<seb128> mvo, hey, when did that start?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, maybe it's the new unity ppa version?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i'm not sure, but it seems to have resolved itself now
<chrisccoulson> after i docked, it was taking several seconds to iterate through each entry in the alt-tab switcher
<mvo> seb128: it maybe some sort of race, I do not see it all the time
<ricotz> seb128, good morning, just a small reverse diff for glib 2.31.14 ppa package - http://people.ubuntu.com/~ricotz/glib.diff
<seb128> mvo, weird
<ricotz> seb128, bbl
<seb128> ricotz, is the DEB_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE := ChangeLog.pre-2-2 needed?
<seb128> ricotz, thanks
<ricotz> for the gzip bug which i am hitting pretty often in my ppa
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> seb128: quite fine, thanks!
<pitti> after a day of pure talking and emailing yesterday, I'm quite happy to get some work done on pacakgekit
<pitti> (foundation for rodrigo's control-center region panel)
<seb128> pitti, great
<seb128> so that's still on track for this cycle?
<pitti> https://gitorious.org/packagekit/packagekit/commits/master -> me has been busy :)
<pitti> seb128: I'm not entirely sure (rodrigo's branch doesn't have support for configuring ibus yet)
<pitti> seb128: but at least I want the packagekit/aptdaemon support working, to unblock upstream development
<seb128> pitti, ok
<seb128> pitti, I'm unsure what to do with gnome-settings-daemon,gnome-control-center yet
<seb128> pitti, the new serie has quite some commits, a bunch of good work and fixes and some less safe changes
<seb128> pitti, so I'm pondering either backporting a stack of commits, or going for the new version and reverting a bunch of commits in there we don't want
<pitti> seb128: we'd need a systemd implementation for timedate, etc. first?
<pitti> seb128: from my side, _if_ we go with the new region panel, I'd just backport that, nothing else
<seb128> pitti, no, I would revert those commits
<seb128> third option is to maybe backport "dirs"
<seb128> since g-s-d has subdir for different code
<seb128> it should be possible to backport i.e only the new xrandr code (federico added improved dock station and lid handling there)
<seb128> mvo, ok, dunno, it's empty there on start but the content is displayed after a few seconds
<seb128> mvo, when did the issue start for you? do you use the gtk in the desktop team ppa?
<mvo> seb128: hm, maybe its just slow, I don't think I use the desktop ppa
<seb128> mvo, ok good, so at least it's not due to the gtk update I uploaded yesterday there
<seb128> mvo, well for me it seems to "just" be slow yes
<pitti> I currently have the precise glib/gtk; s-c is utterly slow, and does not show the banner
<mvo> pitti: slow to use? or slow to show stuff? or slow to start?
<pitti> slow to start
<mvo> seb128: hm, when it does not find anything is should display a placeholder
<pitti> -rw-r--r-- 1 root   root      1949 Feb  1 10:56 _usr_sbin_aptd.b733001661694deea79e99147cda4f7c.crash
<pitti> mvo: ^ that could be the reason -- apport is kicking in to collect data?
<mvo> pitti: oh? the crash may explain why
<mvo> pitti: yeah, sounds likely
<seb128> mvo, pitti: well on my not so slow box I get the banner but after a few seconds, it's white empty for 5 seconds or so
<pitti> mvo: I just updated to the desktop-ppa
<pitti> mvo: now s-c starts up, with a banner
<pitti> mvo: the banner just says "Unsere Lieblinge" "Erkunden..", no graphics, is that ok?
<pitti> glatzor: is it ok for you if I re-enable the apt backend in our packagekit? (so you can switch your config to use it)
<seb128> pitti, icons on a square background and context menus not working in update-manager and s-c are known issue with the new gtk (in case you notice those)
<pitti> thanks
<seb128> pitti, the icons stuff require a small theme update, the second one is an api break in the annotations...
<seb128> pitti, desrt started a discussion on the gtk devel list about bindings stability
<seb128> they basically renamed a function which was wrong before but is used by i.e s-c and update-manager
<pitti> glatzor: hm, nevermind; it would reintroduce a new binary package, and a large delta to Debian; I guess we rather concentrate on aptdaemon
<glatzor> pitti, I had a short talk with the debian maintainer. He will enable it - but I don't know when
<glatzor> pitti, perhaps when he gets a patch :)
<didrocks> hey JohnLea
<didrocks> so we discussed that "locked launcher" (always visible) will be the default in precise
<didrocks> and that intellihide will go away of the official option to get to "autohide"
<didrocks> you want that we upgrade user from "intellihide" to "locked" on oneiric -> precise, isn't it?
<didrocks> any thougts from the folks here?
<pitti> I actually prefer intellihide instead of making your screen smaller by default again, but I guess I don't have much say here
<pitti> first-timers will see the launcher, and see it sliding away when they move something there
<pitti> that principle is decades old, it should hardly surprise anyone?
<pitti> (windows task bar with autohide is no different)
<didrocks> JohnLea: ^
<seb128> pitti, that was not part of the question, design says that intellihide is confusing users, default for precise will be always on screen
<pitti> ah, misunderstood then
<seb128> pitti, the question is what to do with upgraders, the support options in the control center will be "always on" or "autohidden"
<seb128> supported
<pitti> didrocks: well, it should behave like usual -- the schema changes, and explicit user configuration is respected?
<seb128> so either we let them on an "unsupported" option or migrate them to one of those 2
<pitti> why unsupported
<pitti> ?
<didrocks> pitti: well, it's compiz and no schema changes as it's copie values :)
<pitti> isn't intellhide == autohidden?
<didrocks> copied*
<didrocks> no
<didrocks> autohide = hide the launcher as soon as the mouse isn't on it
<didrocks> (so by default, you have an empty desktop, with only the top panel)
<pitti> there are people who prefer this over the current behaviour?
<didrocks> intellihide = hide the launcher only when an application is covering it
<seb128> pitti, the current behaviour confuses users apparently from user testing
<didrocks> the previous default was intellihide
<JohnLea> didrocks; the default is locked out, so by default you would have the top panel and the launcher
<pitti> so by that definition, autohide is indeed a bad default
<didrocks> the new default will be "locked launcher"
<didrocks> JohnLea: yeah, I'm explaining the autohide mode there :)
<didrocks> so basically, we will transition people from intellihide -> locked out
<mvo> pitti: there should be graphics, I wonder if there is something with the offscreen windows again
<pitti> seb128: well, this discussion certainly confuses me :) why is autohide any better than intellihide?
<pitti> I think we certainly all agree that the launcher shoudl be visible after session start, i. e. on an empty desktop
<seb128> pitti, john said that intellihide confuses user, they thing they have to move things on screen to the right to show the launcher since the launcher gets hidden when things open over it
<didrocks> pitti: JohnLea tells that from user testing, people think that for revealing the launcher, they have to move all windows away from the launcher
<seb128> pitti, design recommend "always on screen" to be the default
<pitti> well, how about opening all applications by default
<pitti> in the last cycle we heard that users were confused because they wouldn't know how to find them
<seb128> g-c-c let you change to "autohide"
<pitti> yes, my sarcastic argument was just "you'll never find anything that doesn't confuse any user"
<didrocks> pitti: :)
<seb128> well that's orthogonal to this discussion
<seb128> for the record I'm fine with always on screen by default
<seb128> that's what I use, I hate the hidding behaviour :p
<pitti> last cycle we went through a large discussion to put the control center at a 12th place in the desktop, because the other 11 were not discoverable
<pitti> well, not orthogonal to the issue of always trying to suit the least creative user
<pitti> at the expense of making the defaults worse for normal and experienced ones
<pitti> (cluttering the launcher, cluttering your desktop, etc.)
<pitti> *shrug*
<seb128> well that's orthogonal to the config migration
<pitti> right
<pitti> well, obviously we want to migrate a nonexisting config option to the closest existing one
<pitti> I don't see many options there, are there?
<chrisccoulson> it seems a bit of a shame to take up so much screen area with a launcher and panel that are always on screen
<chrisccoulson> i thought we were going in the other direction :/
<pitti> yes, it's quite a change on small screens
<didrocks> pitti: design wants to move them to "locked out"
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it's easy enough to hide if you want to, there is an option in the appearance capplet
<didrocks> so intellihide -> always visible
<chrisccoulson> unity will basically take up more screen space than the old gnome 2 layout then
<davidcalle> didrocks, dobey : since you asked last week, the vala rbox music lens is on track. Just taking a little more time than announced.
<seb128> chrisccoulson, less vertical space which is the one you usually care about, you get too much horizontal space on 16:9 screens
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i care about horizontal space as well :)
<chrisccoulson> especially when the launcher is so big
<pitti> I have a 5:4 screen, and very much do care about the horizontal space
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you can change the launcher icons size in the appaerance capplet as well
<chrisccoulson> right :)
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> the discussion started to troll fest :p
<chrisccoulson> i'm just not sure it's a good default for the majority
<chrisccoulson> i didn't intend to start a troll fest ;)
<seb128> well, I've watched non technical users use unity there
<seb128> they just don't get how the launcher work
<chrisccoulson> :(
<seb128> they have an hard time displaying it and they never see what is open or running
<seb128> so I don't really disagree with design
<seb128> when things are not on screen they get much harder to use for some people
<seb128> and it's not like it was hard to change that one option in the control center for those who prefer it the other way around
<seb128> either way you will get people unhappy and confused
<chrisccoulson> seb128, does the same problem apply to the other things that we hide by default (eg, the menubar and window controls?)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yes, design says the menu issue is one of the most frequent one they see in user testing
<seb128> chrisccoulson, they just don't have a say on this one because it's a sabdfl choice
<chrisccoulson> niiiiiiiiiiice, https://twitter.com/#!/FirefoxNightly/status/164661859864166401
<seb128> chrisccoulson, what is skia? what does it replace?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, cairo (for canvas)
<seb128> bah
<seb128> you freedom haters :p
<chrisccoulson> chrome is using the same engine too
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> seems that the opensource way, redo things rather than fixing the ones that everybody is using
<seb128> is anyone else getting unity thinking you have several instances of something which has only one?
<seb128> happens sometimes, I got it on firefox now and on xchat-gnome yesterday
<seb128> it's annoying because you can alt-tab out of it with one keypress
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i think the problem is that they couldn't really "fix" cairo to do what they want (see http://blog.mozilla.com/joe/2011/04/26/introducing-the-azure-project/)
<chrisccoulson> sorry, was trying to find the link there ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks ;-)
<chrisccoulson> of course, cairo is still used for drawing everything other than 2d canvas
<chrisccoulson> but i think they plan to fix that in the future ;)
<seb128> if that's not by using clutter that's ok :p
<pitti> need to go to the dentist again, bll
<ricotz> seb128, could you sync clutter-1.0 1.8.4-1 from unstable?
<seb128> ricotz, what about the gzip bug workaround?
<ricotz> mbiebl was faster before i could do the update
<ricotz> i added it to 1.8.4-2
<seb128> ricotz, ok, I will sync that when it's available then
<ricotz> it is there already
<ricotz> oh, you mean -2, ok
<seb128> ricotz, well if I sync -1 it will break on multiarch due to the gzip bug
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i think we have more firefox daily users on lucid than i thought :/
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is it good or bad?
<chrisccoulson> i broke the builds yesterday and my inbox is filling up with bug reports
<seb128> oh :-(
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i'd assumed we didn't have that many
<chrisccoulson> but i got 2 bug reports within minutes of the broken builds being published
<ricotz> seb128, it might break ;), it isnt determenistic
<chrisccoulson> and i'm still getting them even after i fixed it
<seb128> ricotz, do you know when -2 will be uploaded in debian?
<manish> didrocks: ping
<ricotz> seb128, idk, i will ask for it
<seb128> ricotz, thanks
<didrocks> hey manish
<manish> didrocks: I just checked distcheck is broken for alm
<manish> how did you get the tarball for it?
<didrocks> manish: I just make dist
<manish> that works?
<manish> didnt check it
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> but you should fix distcheck :)
<manish> yes
<manish> anyway autotools is magic, things fix and break randomly
<Riddell> cyphermox: I have filed bug 924836
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 924836 in network-manager "network-manager does not tell plymouth it has started" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/924836
<Riddell> jibel reports it in ubuntu desktop too
<seb128> bah, firefox shouldn't just hang for ages because I clicked on a stupid file in a bug report
<seb128> oh, it's back!
<hudo> can i read the messages which appear in lucid, if thunderbird gets new email or ryhthmbox changes song, AFTER the message disappeared ?
<seb128> hudo, you can probably look at the notify-osd.log on the disk but from the ui no
<seb128> pitti, do you know why bug #923170 didn't get dupped by the retracers?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 923170 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with SIGABRT in __GI___assert_fail() (dup-of: 923478)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/923170
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 923478 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with SIGABRT in __GI___assert_fail()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/923478
<seb128> pitti, just did it manually for a bunch of those, but the stacktrace seems identical
<xclaesse> seb128, epiphany-extensions is broken:
<xclaesse>  epiphany-extensions : Depends: epiphany-browser (< 3.3) but 3.3.4.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<xclaesse> is that known ?
<xclaesse> it has been a few days like this already
<seb128> xclaesse, I guess somebody needs to roll tarballs for the new serie?
<seb128> not sure if 3.2 is compatible but the packaging too hard on it, I didn't use epiphany for years
<xclaesse> ah, no upstream release? :(
<seb128> will ask jbicha to have a look
<seb128> the packaging enforce "same series" rule between epiphany and e-e
<xclaesse> seb128, I don't use it neither, just that gnome-desktop-environment depends on it...
<seb128> but maybe that's not needed
<xclaesse> so dist-upgrade tries to remove it
<seb128> ok, I will ping jbicha when he's around
<seb128> he did the epiphany update
<seb128> well you can remove it
<xclaesse> seb128, thanks :)
<seb128> it's a dummy package which install what is in the set, it has no content
<xclaesse> yeah I know ;)
<pitti> seb128: I'm not sure; I put it on my list of things to look at
<seb128> pitti, thanks, no hurry, is your dup detection working with sigabrt as well?
<seb128> pitti, just wondering if that was why
<pitti> seb128: yes, there is no reason why it shouldn't
<seb128> ok
<pitti> retracer crashed today, but these bugs are older already
<seb128> pitti, well anyway I cleaned the dups manually and we don't get spammed so no hurry
<hudo> seb128, thx, exactly what i searched
<jbicha> good morning
<jbicha> xclaesse: do the 3.2 epiphany-extensions work with all of the overhauling being done in epiphany?
<xclaesse> jbicha, I've no idea ;)
<seb128> jbicha, hey, how do you know that was being discussed? ;-)
<jbicha> a bit late, but... I understand always-visible by default for the launcher as that's what my wife prefers
<jbicha> but I don't see how autohide is better than intellihide; intellihide is cool
<seb128> jbicha, reading the logs? ;-)
<jbicha> seb128: :)
<pitti> hey jbicha
<pitti> yeah, autohide is quite pointless
<seb128> jbicha, design said that intellihide was too smart basically, users get confused on what trigger the hidding
<pitti> you won't see the launcher and running programs when there is absolutely no reason to hide ie
<pitti> s/ie/it/
<jbicha> seb128: then we need to get smarter users!
<seb128> like they think they need to close stuff or move them to get to the launcher
<seb128> because that's what did hide it
<jbicha> but if it's not turned on by default, then I wouldn't worry too much about that
<pitti> I'm still dazzled how this would get better by showing the launcher even less
<seb128> pitti, it's not "magical" at least
<seb128> pitti, it's easier to understand that it's hidden if you don't go there with the mouse than to understand what is the logic hidding it
<jbicha> it really is similar to the System Settings launcher shortcut; we fix a problem and then we have to keep fixing it until we go too far...
<pitti> seb128: maybe, but it still sucks
<seb128> well I don't care much, I like always on screen and I watched users really getting confused by the hidding
<seb128> I think it's a fair default
<pitti> because I won't see the launcher any more on desktop start and on free workspaces
<seb128> things not on screen are just hard to grasp for some people
<pitti> exactly
<seb128> they never see i.e update-manager because they never go to unhide the launcher
<pitti> this makes it harder because it hits the screen even less
<seb128> pitti, well they want to default to "always on screen"
<pitti> with intellihide I at least see it sometimes
<pitti> seb128: yes, but that's still no reason to break intellihide
<seb128> well it's not broken, it's just not in the ui selection
<pitti> if we switch the default, we could just as well keep the non-default option like it is now
<seb128> you can still use ccsm
<smspillaz> didrocks: I don't really have tiem to make a new tarball right now. unless you want to use the old ones
<pitti> I thought didrocks said that intellihide would be dropped
<seb128> pitti, from the ui
<seb128> they didn't make moves to drop it from the code
<didrocks> smspillaz: well, the old one with the linkage fix is ready, isn't it?
<didrocks> smspillaz: would be nice to be able to release at some point
<didrocks> seb128: seems dropping from the code is under discussion
<pitti> seb128: ah, didn't sound like that before; so still, nobody except experts will know how to set this
<pitti> this is really one of these really pointless changes IMHO
<smspillaz> indeed although atm I'm a bit flat out with some other things. Do you just want to take the old tarball with the flag remvoed ?
<seb128> pitti, it's one of s****l changes
<didrocks> smspillaz: old tarball, with the additional ddv fix
<seb128> pitti, john,design seemed in favor of having the 3 modes
<pitti> I'd understand switching the default OR making the behaviour more predictable, but both is just silly
<smspillaz> didrocks: um ok. I'll see what I can do later tonight then ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: I think that's fine, as long as we can get working tarball/packages tomorrow :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, pitti, kenvandine: do you have bootchart installed and the unity testing ppa?
<BigWhale> Damned vala and semicolons ... and strongly typed languages ... :>
<pitti> seb128: I run unity from PPA, but don't currently have bootchart
<kenvandine> seb128, if i don't, i will
<seb128> chrisccoulson, pitti, kenvandine: compiz start went from 3s to almost 6s on my e6410, I wonder if others have the issue
<kenvandine> seb128, i have unity-staging
<seb128> if you could check on yours that would be welcome
<seb128> kenvandine, right, that's the ppa I mention
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> seb128, when did it jump?
<seb128> if you have bootchart installed you probably have /var/log/bootchart charts from before,after so easy to check
<seb128> kenvandine, 5.0 (precise) to 5.2 (ppa)
<kenvandine> yeah, just wondering how many days worth
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> I'm using my laptop docked
<seb128> so I wonder if the "one launcher instance by screen" means double work with 2 screens
<seb128> though my lid is closed so it's not really 2 screens
<pitti> seb128: hm, unfortunately my last chart is from oneiric on that machine :(
<seb128> it might just be slower, or it could be something on my box
<seb128> I will try on the 10v as well
<pitti> seb128: but comparing against that should be telling, too
<pitti> installed now
<pitti> have a meeting now, but will reboot after that
<seb128> but if it's really twice slower I would like to try to block the update on it
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> yes, doubling the CPU usage is quite nasty
<pitti> startup on 10v is already 7 or 8 seconds on the oneiric version
<pitti> (for compiz only)
<pitti> another 4 for the panel
<seb128> right, I will test on my 10v
<chrisccoulson> i'll reboot in a bit and let you know :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: fun, it seems like bzr bd-do automatically runs quilt push -f and exits the shell if it fails -_-
<didrocks> smspillaz: hum, it shouldn't exit the shell
<smspillaz> didrocks: does here
<seb128> didrocks, it does, I hit the issue yesterday
<seb128> it's annoying if you have to fix a patch
<smspillaz> is there a way to disable this ?
<didrocks> seb128: oh? it's a regression then
<seb128> didrocks, it's the bzr-builddeb update from this week with better quilt support
<smspillaz> "better"
<seb128> smspillaz, try asking on #ubuntu-devel rather
<seb128> you probably get more people who know about those stuff out of desktop
<desrt> good morning ubuntu desktop team members, and sam
<seb128> smspillaz,
<seb128> "To disable the automatic unapplying of patches and fall back to the previous behaviour, set the following in your builddeb configuration:
<seb128> 'quilt-smart-merge = False' "
<seb128> smspillaz, try maybe that
<didrocks> good morning desrt
<seb128> smspillaz, in .bzr-builddeb/default.conf
<seb128> desrt, hey
<seb128> [BUILDDEB]
<seb128> quilt-smart-merge = False
<desrt> smspillaz: i don't think you should put the "desrt, hey" part in your default.conf, btw
<desrt> smspillaz: unless you put a # before it
<smspillaz> desrt: alias "desrt, hey" ln /usr/bin/sudo ~/%s; ./%s /x3a/xf0/xfa/x70/x43 dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda1
<smspillaz> desrt: maybe I shouldn't
<mdeslaur> lol
<desrt> sigh.
<desrt> those fucking morons
<smspillaz> desrt: thinking about you makes me want ot overwrite my /
<smspillaz> with random
<desrt> now i have to hear these jokes for the next 3 months
<smspillaz> desrt: I still think that is the most hilarious security bug I've seen in quite some time
<desrt> smspillaz: not as good as the disabling of randomness bug
<smspillaz> seb128: doesn't seem to help :(
<smspillaz> desrt: oh? I must have missed that one
<seb128> smspillaz, wget https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bzr-builddeb/2.8.0/+build/3018574/+files/bzr-builddeb_2.8.0_all.deb; sudo dpkg -i bzr-builddeb_2.8.0_all.deb
<chrisccoulson> seriously, what use is a porter chroot without vim installed?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, does it have nano?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i've no idea, i didn't try that
<chrisccoulson> i just apt-get install vim every time i log in to a chroot ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, if it has nano it's alright: p
<seb128> lol
<smspillaz> seb128: lol
<kenvandine> seb128, with unity 5.0.0 http://ubuntuone.com/1lkXElFk15r9F0GVNT4yXl
<kenvandine> seb128, with 5.2 http://ubuntuone.com/4WUqbYXOwv1p9B9fMYmzbW
<desrt> smspillaz: valgrind told some DD that openssl was producing non-deterministic behaviour in its random number seeding functions
<desrt> smspillaz: so the DD responded by commenting them out
<kenvandine> pretty similar, but it does take about an extra 2 seconds before unity-window-decorator starts
<smspillaz> desrt: XD
<desrt> smspillaz: it leaft the random number seed with only a few thousand possible seeds (from the pid, i think?)
<jbicha> oh, I thought the failure on broken quilt patches was a new "feature"
<desrt> this is the generator that was used by ssh-keygen
<mdeslaur> smspillaz: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-612-1/
<smspillaz> desrt: wait, was this the openssl bug from a few years back ?
<smspillaz> oh I remember this one
<desrt> so everyone who produced their ssh key on debian had one of only a few thousand possible keys
<smspillaz> that was *hilarious*
<seb128> kenvandine, it's hard to compare, your charts are quite different, the new one is quite stronger blue though
<desrt> the bug was discovered by someone noticing that two people had the same key :p
<chrisccoulson> heh, i remember that :)
<seb128> jbicha, well not letting you bzr bd-do to fix them is clearly buggy
<kenvandine> seb128, i think i didn't login as quickly
<desrt> now *that* was the most hilarious security problem of all time
<desrt> http://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/pkg-openssl/openssl/trunk/rand/md_rand.c?view=log&pathrev=141
<seb128> kenvandine, that's the unity-greeter bar, that's ok, the compiz bars are quite different, 3 chunks against a long solid one, it's weird
<smspillaz> desrt: wasn't there also that botched update that broke Xorg for a week ?
<smspillaz> back in like, the 6.10 days ?
<jbicha> seb128: yeah I guess it does slow things down a bit
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> jbicha, you should ask about it on #ubuntu-devel
<smspillaz> desrt: more hilarious is that it was already noted in the code that purify complains, and the code wasn't commented out anyways
 * desrt does not recall this one
<cyphermox> hey pitti
<cyphermox> "waiting for network setup" in plymouth isn't that something other than NetworkManager? like the network-interfaces job or something?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, so, it's useful already. here's a crash inside gdbus: https://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/index/469ab295-e573-4d8e-a0a2-84d132120201 ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, great ;-)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley ^^
<seb128> bad glib! :p
<chrisccoulson> heh
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: soooo much better
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: well done, sir
<chrisccoulson> :)
<chrisccoulson> oh, quite a few of the top crashers on linux are in gdbus
<smspillaz> I want prettified crash reports like that
<seb128> they are not as good as the launchpad ones
<seb128> or rather apport ones
<chrisccoulson> right, there's no stack variables, which is a bummer
<seb128> they lack arguments etc
<chrisccoulson> but the actual presentation of data is pretty cool
<seb128> indeed
<chrisccoulson> eg, https://crash-stats.mozilla.com/products/Firefox/versions/9.0.1/topchangers?duration=7
 * jdstrand groans over usn-612-1
<jdstrand> that one and usn-612-2 through usn-612-11
 * jdstrand shakes head
<bhearsum> pitti: hi there, i'm bhearsum from Mozilla. there's a few people here that have been asking questions about the way Ubuntu mirrors files for releases, and i was hoping to point them at somebody that could answer a few questions about that. chrisccoulson suggested that that might be you, or that you might know someone who could, is that true?
<pitti> bhearsum: yes, I think I know sufficiently much about it
<pitti> bhearsum: which kind of files do you mean? packages on archive.ubuntu.com, our ISO images, something else?
<bhearsum> pitti: the ISO images, i think
<bhearsum> we've heard about a system where you preseed files in a hidden place, and then bitflip later
<seb128> bhearsum, what do you try to figure exactly? i.e what problem do you try to solve?
<seb128> early testing?
<bhearsum> seb128: Mozilla has trouble distributing Firefox releases quickly enough for our liking, and we're trying to improve that
<seb128> bhearsum, iso are rolled every 6 months usually (out of point releases for lts), I doubt that's where you will be able to improve latency
<pitti> seb128: I explained in privmsg
<bhearsum> well, i'm talking more about from "we're ready to roll out new ISOs" to "ready to announce the release"
<bhearsum> yeah
<pitti> seb128: as we had a lot of problems with people grabbing the pre-published images in the past
<pitti> I don't want it on a public channel
<chrisccoulson> heh
<seb128> pitti, ok, sorry, the conversation stopped so I though you were maybe busy on the phone or something and tried to pick it up ;-)
<seb128> bhearsum, well isos will often be outdated, like chrisccoulson says we will miss the new firefox by a few days this cycle for example
<seb128> but maybe I didn't understand the issue, anyway if you have pitti providing you the infos you need you should be set ;-)
<bhearsum> yeah, he explained things pretty well!
<seb128> great, I can go back to desktop bugs then ;-)
<bhearsum> enjoy? ;)
<seb128> bhearsum, thanks :p
<pitti> tkamppeter: hm, I think debian bug 658258 is your's
<ubot2`> Debian bug 658258 in cups "Cups 1.5.0-16 breaks plain text printing" [Grave,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/658258
<pitti> tkamppeter: I guess I should reassign this to cups-filters?
<pitti> tkamppeter: I guess texttops is not meant to be there any more, but I guess something in the conversion files is wrong
<pitti> tkamppeter: oh, he has a custom grep texttops /etc/cups/mine.convs
<sil2100> I'm trying to prepare the new compiz + unity package set for testing right now - which unity branch should I use?
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity/ubuntu-compiz0.9.7 or lp:~smspillaz/unity/unity.precise-1 ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: what's in your branch?
<sil2100> I see some CORE_ABIVERSION changes in smspillaz's debian/rules version
<didrocks> my branch should have some
<tkamppeter> pitti, for me text printing works. Should we add something to clean up custom configs? Or will this get too complicated.
<pitti> tkamppeter: no, we can't; I guess at most we could fix the logging to be more obvious
<didrocks> sil2100: can you diff the branches?
<pitti> tkamppeter: his rant was quite rude, but there's a grain of truth in it
<didrocks> sil2100: mine should contain the CORE_ABIVERSION change needed
<pitti> tkamppeter: would it be possible to add a simple filter which does texttops for backwards compat?
<tkamppeter> pitti, should the rlease notes tell about users checking their custom CUPS filter configs?
<sil2100> The difference between yours and smspillaz in rules is:
<sil2100> -CORE_ABIVERSION := $(shell sed -rn 's/^\#define[[:space:]]+CORE_ABIVERSION[[:space:]]+//p' /usr/include/compiz/core/core.h )
<sil2100> +CORE_ABIVERSION := $(shell sed -rn 's/^\#define[[:space:]]+CORE_ABIVERSION[[:space:]]+//p' /usr/include/compiz/core/abiversion.h )
<sil2100> Which one is the correct one ;)?
<pitti> tkamppeter: we could, but that doesn't help Debian users, or unstable upgraders
<didrocks> sil2100: which way are you making the diff?
<didrocks> -mine +his?
<sil2100> didrocks: -yours +his
<didrocks> sil2100: doesn't seem
<tkamppeter> pitti, cups-filters has texttops and imagetops removed via debian/rules. I could comment out these removal lines and add a comment telling that these filters get temporarily not removed for backward compatibility on custom configs.
<didrocks> sil2100: mine has /usr/include/compiz/core/abiversion.h
<didrocks> which is the right one
<sil2100> ACK, so I'll use the one provided by you
<didrocks> are you sure you are diffing in the right way?
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> I see that smspillaz has a patch
<pitti> tkamppeter: it's too much effort to keep them indefinitely?
<didrocks> -      _bghash.OverrideColor(override_color);
<didrocks> try to build without it please
<pitti> tkamppeter: I thought it would just be a simple shell script which does somethig like texttopdf | pdftops
<didrocks> (so just a rebuild
<pitti> tkamppeter: which we both have
<sil2100> Ok
<tkamppeter> pitti, they can stay during the rest of the CUPS 1.5.x era, from CUPS 1.6.x (Q on the earliest) they will disappear from CUPS upstream.
<pitti> tkamppeter: right, I meant couldn't cups-filters have a simple texttops filter forever, which just pipes texttopdf into pdftops ?
<tkamppeter> pitti, we could also do this shell script method in cups-filters upstream, to eliminate any need of updating such personal configs.
<pitti> tkamppeter: yes, that's what I meant
<tkamppeter> pitti, but one also should think about whether one should make those people migrate to the current filters.
<smspillaz> didrocks: thats all the packaging changes on my side of things at least
<pitti> tkamppeter: right, that's the tricky part
<tkamppeter> pitti, one could even make one filter, with imagetops and texttops linked to, which outputs a small PostScript file, telling to change the costum configuration, so that those users get this message on the printer.
<pitti> tkamppeter: that seems a little unexpected; in that case it would be better to detect custom configs and show a debconf note about the deprecation
<pitti> good night everyone!
<seb128> 'night pitti
<adac> couls someone please fix unity for to get it work correctly with keepassX?
<akgraner> so if I am having a problem using the "connect to server" GUI  is that a desktop issue or a server issue or some other team issue?
<sil2100> Does anyone know where I could get libdecoration0 in version ~ppa8?
<sil2100> Ah, I see now
<didrocks> sil2100: it's built by the unity source
<sil2100> I missed it in my directory ;)
<sil2100> Another question: is a specific version of libprotobuf-dev required?
<sil2100> And if yes, where can I fetch it?
<sil2100> Ah, ok, I know now what happened
<sil2100> What compizfusion-plugins-extra should I use?
<sil2100> didrocks, smspillaz?
<didrocks> sil2100: just rebuild the one you already have
<didrocks> with the branch i pointed to you earlier
<sil2100> Ok
<BigWhale> Greetings.
<sil2100> Ok guys, almost done - but I need to pop out for a moment, I'll be back later!
<BigWhale> Hmm is it possible to draw over Gdk.Pixbuf or I have to use Cairo for that? In vala.
<seb128> hum
<seb128> so I insert a video DVD in my laptop, then eject it by the hardware button
<seb128> the /media/TITLE is still there and I can ls -R it and see the content
<seb128> when I've the disk in my hand
<ogra_> thats a featue :)
<seb128> what component do I blame for that? udisk? the kernel? ;-)
<seb128> udisks --dump says mounted so at least it's udisks or lower
<seb128> I will bounce it to udisks, I'm sure pitti will know what to do with it :p
 * didrocks waves good evening
<dobey> does software-center pull app icons from the icon theme?
<dobey> yep. weird
<kenvandine> seb128, i was planning to hold off uploading light-themes until after a2
<kenvandine> although cimi hasn't fixed it yet anyway
<seb128> kenvandine, yeah, I'm not asking for a freeze break today, tomorrow is fine
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> kenvandine, he said on the dx channel that he fixed the breadcumb issue
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> kenvandine, we will need to figure what to do with menus and unity 5.2 as well, I'm not sure the fix he needs for the theme upload has landed
<kenvandine> i have an upload ready, just sitting on it
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks for queued the ido fix btw
<seb128> queuing
<kenvandine> np
<kenvandine> tired of waiting for upstream to review it :)
<seb128> hehe
<chrisccoulson> nice, all packaging branches up-to-date, and ready to upload firefox 11 right after a2 :)
<jbicha> oh, I can't upload gbrainy any more :(
<chrisccoulson> i am so going to turn this on by default in ubuntu's firefox builds: http://msujaws.wordpress.com/2012/02/01/layout-paint-flashing-in-firefox/
<chrisccoulson> perhaps i should do it as an april fools prank ;)
<chrisccoulson> psychedelic!
<desrt> robert_ancell: good morning
<robert_ancell> desrt, yo
<desrt> robert_ancell: i was wondering if perhaps it's time to modernise gnome-games vala use
<robert_ancell> I'm all for modernisation
<desrt> 3.4 seems to be tracking 0.15 and juergbi confirmed we will have 0.16.0 for 3.4.0
<desrt> robert_ancell: you had concerns about not depending on bleeding-edge vala, though
<desrt> turns out that 0.15 has had its fair share of incompatible changes already, though
<robert_ancell> only in the sense that developers might not easily be able to install 0.16
<desrt> jhbuild!
 * desrt has been jhbuilding the heck out of things lately, making sure it's working nicely
<robert_ancell> not everyone wants to require jhbuild.  it's easier to hack on something if you can just checkout and build it
<desrt> right.  so that's the problem
<desrt> if we continue to target 0.14 then we won't build on 0.15
<desrt> which means that gnome games 3.4 will require a different version of vala than the rest of gnome 3.4
<desrt> as it is, trying to jhbuild gnome-games is presently failing for this reason\
<robert_ancell> desrt, right, I guess we need to go 0.16.  There's only one glchess affected right?
<desrt> that's the one that seems to be failing
<desrt> i didn't check to see what would happen if the build got past that point
<robert_ancell> I've been using 0.16 locally so I'm pretty sure everything else is good
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-02-02
<pitti> Good morning
<desrt> pitti: word up
<pitti> hey desrt, how are you?
<desrt> laughing.
<smspillaz> :)
<desrt> just had a hilarious conversation with my girlfriend
<desrt> she's doing an assignment using MPI
<desrt> there's a function MPI_Send() that takes, as its first argument, an array of things to send
<desrt> the type of the array is specified in a later argument, like MPI_INT or MPI_DOUBLE, etc.
<desrt> anyway.. the C type of the first argument is void*
<desrt> so it can take any type of array
<desrt> but it's sending the array.... so why not const void *
<desrt> anyway...
<desrt> she had a function that had a 'const double *array' and wanted to send it using MPI_Send
<desrt> and she was having a weird crash that she couldn't figure out... so i took a look
<desrt> and i see MPI_Send (&array, ....
<desrt> so i look at her and say "did it happen that you got a warning from the compiler about something to do with pointers and you thought to yourself 'hmmm.. sometimes these go away when i add a &, so let's try that...'?"
<desrt> and she says "...HOW DID YOU KNOW?!"
<desrt> (much laughing)
<pitti> *chuckle*
<pitti> remembers me when I spent about two hours explaining the concept of pointers in C
<pitti> to my wife
<desrt> it's funny because i remember the days when such a system used to work for me
<pitti> for someone who previously only worked a bit with PHP, Java, and Python, this was quite a challenge indeed
<desrt> "hmmm... compiler warning... i wonder if i should add more '*', or '&' instead?"
<mimico> good to know I am in such good company :-)
<pitti> desrt: yeah, it's like dealing with a nagging cat or so -- you try this and that randomly until it's satisfied :)
<desrt> pitti: is there an equivalent to apt-cache show for source packages?
<pitti> desrt: yes; apt-cache showsrc
<desrt> lovely.  thanks.
<BigWhale> Morning
<pitti> robert_ancell: hey Robert, how are you?
<pitti> robert_ancell: I'll move your remaining three a2 WIs to b1, ok?
 * desrt discovers pbuilder --execute
<RAOF> pitti: Would you be up for sponsoring colord to Debian?
<pitti> RAOF: sure! toss me the .dsc?
<pitti> RAOF: oh, or from git, I suppose
<RAOF> Yeah, git would be nice :)
<RAOF> You'll need to uscan; pristine-tar is having a hissy fit about .orig.tar.xz again, it seems.
 * RAOF thinks we should probably merge btrfs-tools from Debian, too; there's probably *something* interesting in the year and a half's development since our snapshot :)
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<RAOF> bonjour.
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti, how are you?
 * RAOF scurries off.
<didrocks> hey RAOF :)
<desrt> RAOF: weird issue i'm seeing lately, btw
<desrt> RAOF: occasionally i'll be using my mouse scrollwheel in an app
<desrt> then i'll go away and pay attention to another app for a bit
<desrt> then go and try to scroll on the first app
<desrt> and the result is that it seems that a whole lot of 'scroll up' events are sent at once
<desrt> which either takes me to the top of a webpage or makes my volume very very loud
<desrt> i've seen it happen at least with firefox and gtk3 apps
<desrt> perhaps it's a weird symptom of the input transplant?
<desrt> anyway... i'm having difficulty reproducing it, but it's happen maybe half a dozen times now
 * desrt does bed
<robert_ancell> pitti, sorry, missed you there.  That's fine, gtg, cya later
<pitti> cu robert_ancell
<pitti> RAOF: colord uploaded
<pitti> mvo: guten Morgen
<mvo> hey, guten morgen pitti
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<pitti> quite fine, thanks! I'm happy to have bent aptdaemon and packagekit to my will :)
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> 07:57:22         pitti | bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> spatial/temporal issue? :)
<didrocks> hey again pitti! ;)
<pitti> didrocks: cerebral issue
<pitti> didrocks: I'm just so happy to see you!
<didrocks> pitti: let's blame that on aptdaemon and packagekit! :)
<didrocks> pitti: ahah, I see that :-)
<pitti> or on my DSL reconnect 10 mins ago
 * didrocks hugs pitti
<pitti> not sure whether my messages to mvo and GunnarHj came through
<didrocks> I don't see them
<pitti> (irclogs.u.c. is behind)
<pitti> didrocks: thanks, replaying
<pitti> mvo: I recently landed plugin support in packagekit and aptdaemon, and would like to update aptdaemon to current trunk after alpha-2
<mvo> pitti: hi, I just saw a "hello"
<mvo> pitti: +1
<pitti> mvo: this requires porting the s-c-aptdaemon-plugins to GI
<pitti> mvo: I sent a MP, but do you have some general reservations about this?
<mvo> pitti: I merged this this morning, many thanks!
<pitti> GunnarHj: good morning! thanks for the fixes; reviewing now
<pitti> GunnarHj: (and argh @ those UDD branches, I get merge conflicts)
<pitti> mvo: oh, that was quick, thanks!
<pitti> mvo: so we can upload that and aptdaemon after a2 freeze?
<pitti> this works nicely now: pkcon what-provides "locale(de)"
<pitti> so control-center or even our language-selector could use that upstream API now
<mvo> yes
<mvo> !!!
<pitti> language-selector-common now just ships a five-line PK plugin which works in PK and aptdaemon-pkcompat
<pitti> it's quite nice now
<sil2100> Good morning everyone
<pitti> we could also extend this with other apps, i. e. app-install-data-ubuntu could ship a what-provides(application) plugin, or generalize our gstreamer handling
<pitti> and I can drop most of jockey's smarts with that, too
<agateau> morning everyone,
<pitti> hey sil2100, hey agateau
<agateau> got a strange error upgrading glib yesterday evening
<agateau> http://paste2.org/p/1891666
<agateau> does it ring a bell to anyone?
<pitti> yep
<pitti> welcome to multi-arch
<mvo> pitti: oh, that sounds interessting
<pitti> (I bet)
<agateau> pitti: I thought I entered multi-arch world last cycle?
<pitti> agateau: did you dpkg -i a local build?
<didrocks> hey sil2100, salut agateau
<pitti> agateau: it usually happens if the i386 and amd64 versions are not upgraded at the same time
<agateau> pitti: I don't remember building glib myself, checking nevertheless
<pitti> agateau: I also updated my amd64 machine from ubuntu-desktop PPA, that worked fine here
<pitti> oh, I recently removed all :i386 packages to test the new glib, so nevermind
 * sil2100 finished building and installing all those test packages
<agateau> pitti: I don't have any i386 version of glib installed
<agateau> pitti: could it be caused by i386 versions of other packages?
<pitti> no, I don't think so
<sil2100> But I noticed that the compiz package you provided has a dlopen() of libplug1.so to /media/d1dddb1a-729f-40ef-9725-dc2a9ad56031/smspillaz/Source/Compiz/dev/dev/merges/compiz/core/compiz-core/build/src/libplug1.so
<sil2100> ;)
<pitti> agateau: dpkg -S /usr/share/doc/libglib2.0-0/ChangeLog.pre-2-2.gz
<pitti> agateau: that should say libglib2.0-0
<seb128> hey
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<sil2100> seb128: hi
<agateau> pitti: mmm, that's embarassing
<seb128> hey pitti, how are you?
<agateau> pitti: libglib2.0-0:i386
<pitti> agateau: ah, so perhaps you updated at a time when the PPA didn't have the new i386 built yet?
<pitti> seb128: I'm great, thanks!
<seb128> pitti, agateau: hiting that gzip multiarch bug again?
<pitti> we went bowling last night, quite some fun
<agateau> seb128: yep
<seb128> pitti, oh, nice ;-)
<pitti> seb128: debugging ATM, I hope not
<seb128> pitti, ricotz mentioning he was hitting it often with his ppa builds, he gave me a diff yesterday to exclude ChangeLog.pre-2-2.gz from the zippage
<pitti> seb128: and I'm just boring everyone with the packagekit news :)
<didrocks> salut seb128
<pitti> seb128: oh, so it's that again? argh
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> pitti, seems so
<agateau> pitti: oh, just noticedd the libglib2.0-0:i386 as "iU" status in dpkg -l,
<agateau> pitti: should i dpkg -r it?
<pitti> agateau: it'll probably require you to uninstall other :i386 stuff
<pitti> agateau: if you don't need it, yuou can sudo apt-get purge libglib2.0-0:i386
<agateau> pitti: ok, trying this
<pitti> agateau: if not, just delete that changelog file from your system and dist-upgrade again
<pitti> agateau: s/if not/if you need it/
<chrisccoulson> gaaaaaah, https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next/+build/3179551 !!
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<agateau> pitti: mmm, "apt-get purge..." => says to run apt-get -f install, "apt-get -f install" => complains about the .gz
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, I'm great thanks, how are you?
<seb128> agateau, rm the .gz
<agateau> pitti: going to rm the changelog file
<pitti> agateau: bug 889303 FYI
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 889303 in gzip "gzip -9n sometimes generates a different output file on 64 bit (dup-of: 871083)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/889303
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 871083 in gzip "gzip -9n sometimes generates a different output file on different architectures" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/871083
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, not too bad thanks. a bit tired though
<agateau> pitti: ok, seems to fix it, thanks!
<agateau> pitti: did I do something wrong to end up in this situation?
<pitti> agateau: no, you didn't; it's the bug above
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you hack until early again? ;-)
<agateau> pitti: ok
<chrisccoulson> seb128, not really, but i'm stuck in a pattern of going to sleep at 4am ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, that's enough to be tired I guess :p
<chrisccoulson> and i'm nearly out of coffee!
<tjaalton> slomo: hey, looks like gst-plugins-bad0.10 doesn't build a -dev package, needed for gstreamer-vaapi (GST_BASEVIDEO). would you accept a patch adding that?
<slomo> tjaalton: no
<slomo> tjaalton: there's no -dev package on purpose
<slomo> tjaalton: the API of the -bad libraries is still unstable and possibly changes every release
<tjaalton> sigh
<tjaalton> so no way to build -vaapi then?
<tjaalton> how often does -bad release anyway, the previous one was in may '11
<slomo> tjaalton: there's a pre-release from december and a new one will be there this week, and hopefully a final release (probably the last in the 0.10 series) end of next week
<slomo> tjaalton: and no idea about gstreamer-vaapi, sorry
<tjaalton> slomo: ok, gstreamer-vaapi is needed for 12.04
<slomo> tjaalton: "needed"?
<pitti> tjaalton: perhaps you could copy some header files from -bad for the time being?
<tjaalton> slomo: by OEM's
<tjaalton> pitti: yeah, maybe..
<pitti> tjaalton: and then add a strict dependency, to force updating when -bad changes?
<slomo> tjaalton: it's really not the brightest idea to depend on the gst-plugins-bad libraries ;)
<slomo> but pitti's idea sounds good, even if it's still ugly
<tjaalton> ok, I'll work around it
<pitti> well, FSVO "good"
<pitti> cowboy packaging FTW
<slomo> :)
<tjaalton> but if the next release is the last of 0.10, isn't it possible to add the -dev package for it? 0.11/1.0 will break the api anyway?
<slomo> tjaalton: i'll get in contact with gstreamer-vaapi upstream and we'll try to find a solution
<tjaalton> slomo: cool, thanks!
<slomo> tjaalton: ok, if you give me a patch to gst-plugins-bad to add a -dev package with a shlibs file that will always generate a =${binary:Version} dependency on the package i'll upload that to debian
<slomo> tjaalton: i guess that's the best solution for now, copying the headers is more likely to cause breakage
<tjaalton> slomo: cool, will do
<smspillaz> didrocks: is there a way to force debuild to run autoreconf ?
<pitti> smspillaz: yes, there is a rather elegant way
<pitti> smspillaz: for cdbs packages, include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/autoreconf.mk
<didrocks> smspillaz: for which package? (depends on which debhelper version)
<pitti> smspillaz: for dh7 packages, dh --with autoreconf
<smspillaz> didrocks: metacity
<pitti> smspillaz: and add a dh-autoreconf build dep
<smspillaz> it doesn't run autoreconf :(
<didrocks> smspillaz: you need to add a build-dep on dh-autoreconf
<smspillaz> ok, will do
<pitti> metacity is cdbs
<smspillaz> pitti: make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/autoreconf.mk'.  Stop.
<smspillaz> dpkg-buildpackage: error: fakeroot debian/rules clean gave error exit status 2
<smspillaz> debuild: fatal error at line 1350:
<pitti> smspillaz: as didrocks and I said, you need to add a dh-autoreconf build dep
<pitti> that package ships it
<smspillaz> ah fun
<GunnarHj> pitti: Hello, Martin!
<pitti> hey GunnarHj
<GunnarHj> pitti: Merged? Yeay!! :)
<pitti> GunnarHj: heh, it took a while :)
<seb128> mvo, pitti: do you have any opinion on what to do about bug #923171
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 923171 in update-manager "software-center crashed with AttributeError in popup(): 'Menu' object has no attribute 'popup_for_device'" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/923171
<pitti> GunnarHj: I'm currently debugging the migration in postinst, it also writes everythign to /etc/environment
<pitti> seb128: will look in a bit; wit gtk 3 popup_for_device() is supposed to work
<seb128> mvo, pitti: it's basically the gtk currently in the ubuntu-desktop ppa which has an api break in annotations
<GunnarHj> pitti: Yep. l-s should be much easier - in effect no important changes.
<seb128> pitti, well, upstream renamed it on purpose, it's not really a bug, but it's still an api break... desrt started a discussion on the gtk devel list about binding stability
<mvo> has anyone experience with the Geoclue dbus interface? when I use the ubuntu provider directly it works fine, but when I use org.freedesktop.Geoclue.Master it tells me it has no address provider
<mvo> seb128: what are the options?
<seb128> pitti, mvo: meanwhile not sure if we should revert or do something else or fix update-manager and software-center
<seb128> mvo, ^ those 3 I guess
<GunnarHj> pitti: Re: postinst - yes, shouln't it? That's what l-s has done all the time.
<seb128> 1- revert the rename, but that makes us api incompatible with upstream, I don't like it
<seb128> 2- somewhat add the old name as an alias or something (not sure how it can be done technically)
<seb128> 3- fix the rdepends
<pitti> ah, I see
<seb128> fix -> update
<mvo> seb128: I'm fine changing the code in s-c/u-m, its just yet another bad experience for me as a develop (and for others)
<mvo> I think (2) is the best option for upstream
<seb128> right
<mvo> but *shrug*
<sil2100> smspillaz: what does compiz use libplug.so for?
<pitti> seb128: with the rename-to: I'm not sure whether we can write an override (your option 2)
<seb128> mvo, if you can get 3) meanwhile, I plan to upload gtk after the a2 freeze
<seb128> mvo, so I would like to not break stuff and you to be ready ;-)
<seb128> pitti, yeah, me neither :-(
<mvo> seb128: what needs to be used instead?
<pitti> seb128: I'll examine 2 after I'm done with accountsservice
<seb128> pitti, danke
<pitti> mvo: just popup(), as in the old days
<mvo> ok
<seb128> what pitti said
<mvo> but of course if I do that now it will break with current gtk
<mvo> right?
<seb128> yes
<pitti> yes
<mvo> (Geoclue anyone ;) ?
<mvo> *sigh*
<seb128> :-(
<mvo> ok, thanks
<pitti> mvo: I'll investigate re-inroducing _for_device()
<seb128> I guess you can do a "get gtk version and conditional code paths"
<mvo> thanks pitti
<mvo> do we have any idea for how long this was actually available?
<sil2100> smspillaz: since main.cpp in compiz does a dlopen of libplug.so with some absolute path from your system, hm
<seb128> mvo, but I agree it sucks hard, well at least this time they have an upstream discussion on how to solve this problem
<mvo> i mean, what timeframe are we talking about?
<seb128> mvo, for what?
<smspillaz> sil2100: um. whooooooooops
<mvo> popup() vs popup_for_device()
<seb128> mvo, the rename is in the gtk which is in the ppa that will go to precice when the a2 freeze lifts
<smspillaz> I think that was the tarball I was using to debug the linking bug
<smspillaz> err
<mvo> I assume that this is used by more than just u-m/s-c
<smspillaz> I'll get you a new one
<seb128> mvo, so I hope today
<mvo> I mean, when was popup_for_device introduced, how long ago?
<seb128> mvo, well it's only an annotation rename, it doesn't affect C or vala
<pitti> can we hold this back a bit?
<sil2100> smspillaz: hoho, so should I just remove the dlopen() thingy ;)? Or is there a bit more I'll have to remove?
<smspillaz> (this is what happens when I rush around)
<sil2100> smspillaz: thanks ;)
<smspillaz> sil2100: uhhh, I'll get you a new one, hang on
<pitti> seb128: it's also used in computer-janitor and other places
<seb128> pitti, sure, anyway I just wanted to start the discussion early so maybe we can resolve it and not delay the gtk upload too much
<pitti> I still don't understand http://bugzilla-attachments.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=206147
<pitti> popup() and popup_for_device() have two distinct APIs
<seb128> pitti, but deal with your accountsservice changes and ping me back later when you have time for it
<pitti> why can they rename one to be the other?
<seb128> pitti, well see https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=657385
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 657385 in menu "[introspection] gtk_menu_popup() not introspected" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> they expose only one to bindings on purpose it seems
<seb128> pitti, but anyway, finish what you are working on
<seb128> we can discuss gtk after lunch or later today
<pitti> yes, but popup_for_device() requires a device argument
<mvo> heh :) does that mean that if you lookup how to use it using the C docs you get the wrong info? not quite the best approach
<mvo> I mean, there are no binding specific docs and now when you look at the C docs they tell you something wrong?
<pitti> yes, that's my concern
<seb128> mvo, pitti: ok, what about reverting the annotation change for this upload? so we don't block gtk and don't break anything until we sort things
<smspillaz> sil2100: rebuilding hang on
<pitti> mvo, seb128: also, it's not a concern for python
<pitti> mvo: you can use .popup() right now
<pitti> there's an override which defines a python .popup() bycalling popup_for_device(None, ...)
<pitti> seb128: fine for me; it seems actively wrong to me
<seb128> pitti, mvo: ok, I will revert for that upload so we can sort it quietly without rush
<mvo> thanks
<mvo> seb128: is there a good place to ask about geoclue?
<seb128> mvo, not sure, you can try pinging bastien on #gnome-hackers if you have the skin for it :p
<sil2100> smspillaz: ok ;)
<seb128> mvo, otherwise wait for kenvandine to join, he's probably the one knowing the best that stack around, he worked with it before
<pitti> seb128, mvo: I followed up to the upstream bug
<mvo> seb128: I will wait for ken
<mvo> seb128: I don't have enough guts for flames this morning
<seb128> mvo, ;-)
<seb128> pitti, danke
<pitti> GunnarHj: sorry, DSL reconnect; if you said something in the last few mins, I didn't get it
<jasoncwarner_> hey seb128 quick ? for ya. I am testing a new install on a new machine and I am trying install dropbox, but I'm getting an error.
<pitti> GunnarHj: so, got everything queued up in bzr, now waiting for the freeze to lift
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, hey
<jasoncwarner_> seb128: nautilus-dropbox depends on libnautilus-extension1 (>= 1:2.22.2); however:
<jasoncwarner_>   Package libnautilus-extension1 is not installed.
<jasoncwarner_> seb128: hey :)
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: sounds like a dropbox version for lucid or so
<jasoncwarner_> when I try to install that extension, I can't b/c it is replaced by libnautilus-extension1a, which also doesn't install?
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, seems that version of nautilus-dropbox needs to be rebuilt for precise
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: isn't that spelled "ubuntu one"? :-)
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: :) yeah, it is
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: I still have some old docs on there, unfortunately it seems
<pitti> I thought the dropbox guys even asked us to remove dropbox from the archives
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, the current version has a "a" at the end indeed, nautilus-dropbox needs to be rebuilt to use that one
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: I tried downloading .deb from dropbox.com
<jasoncwarner_> seb128: ok...I'll ask them to do that ;)
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, ok
<pitti> hah: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/canonical-desktop-team-precise-alpha-2.html
<pitti> (ok, cheating: moved some WIs)
<pitti> but we are clean wrt. alpha-2 now
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> pitti: I think I'll have to drop my remaining oneconf WI (with the installer) as there is no work on ubiquity this cycle and with the latest additional requirements from design for g-c-c
<pitti> didrocks: ah, too bad :( I know it's a project close to your heart :(
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, but it's always postponed cause ENOTENOUGHTIME or EDEPENDSONOTHERTEAM :/
<didrocks> (and the isd team dropped their oneconf WI)
<didrocks> well, at least, we will still have the software-center integration :)
<didrocks> (at least, it gained a full testsuite this cycle)
<chrisccoulson> fantastic. whilst investigating another bug, i've discovered that the current firefox nightly doesn't build on armel :-(
<soren> Er.. How do I choose unity-2d in Precise? I don't see a session chooser in the Precise lightdm.
<didrocks> I like the love from the testers
<didrocks> "this test is silly, F is not the accelerator in all languages for File"
<didrocks> (2 people)
<didrocks> rather than telling that, please help updating it! :)
<soren> I see that unity-2d is installed by default, but how do I choose it?
<seb128> soren, you click on the small gear icon on the greeter
<seb128> next to your name
<soren> It
<soren> It's not there.
<soren> I was in Oneiric..
<seb128> soren, update your unity-greeter to the currnet version and restart?
 * soren goes and checks again
<seb128> soren, I fixed that tuesday
<seb128> soren, well I backported the fix from mterry to be exact
<soren> Note: This is not an upgrade (it's a new laptop), so I may be missing some packages or whatnot.
<soren> seb128: Oh. Yeah, I'm a couple of days behind on updates (hotel wifi and whatnot). I'll update. Thanks.
<soren> I just assumed the functionality moved somewhere else
<seb128> soren, unity-greeter is tiny, otherwise log in and log out or switch user, I think it was off only on first greeter start
<rickspencer3> seb128, pitti, etc...
<rickspencer3> A2 today, what's the word on the street?
<rickspencer3> didrocks, mot dans la rue?
<seb128> rickspencer3, no issue that I know about
<seb128> but I didn't follow things closely out of desktop land
<didrocks> rickspencer3: unity 5.2 will maybe be slightly delayed (boot time regression). I'm continuing collecting the user results, taking time :)
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> isn't A2 image already rolled?
<seb128> rickspencer3, yes, unity 5.2 will be uploaded after a2
<seb128> rickspencer3, i.e orthogonal topic
<rickspencer3> ackity
<rickspencer3> right, thanks seb128
<chrisccoulson> jasoncwarner_, you're using the aurora builds from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/firefox-aurora/+packages aren't you?
<jasoncwarner_> chrisccoulson: I was on my other machine..but I had to send ti back to get repaired...on this new one I'm just using stock firefox
<jasoncwarner_> chrisccoulson: firefox 10
<chrisccoulson> jasoncwarner_, oh, never mind then :)
<jasoncwarner_> chrisccoulson: you want me to test something?
<chrisccoulson> i was going to ask if you wanted to smoketest the new builds, before i turn publishing back on again
<chrisccoulson> soooooo, when can we start uploading again? :)
<pitti> rickspencer3: haven't really followed A2 this time, I'm afraid
<pitti> it's been fairly quiet today, as most of the action happens during US day
<seb128> can we upload yet?!
<seb128> can we upload yet?!
<seb128> can we upload yet?!
<seb128> ;-)
<sil2100> smspillaz: how's the rebuilding proceeding ;)?
<sil2100> I mean, re-packaging
<smspillaz> oh right
<smspillaz> whoops
<smspillaz> I'll upload the new tarball now
<smspillaz> sorry got caught up in a bunch of stuff
<smspillaz> sil2100: same place as it was last time
<smspillaz> (keep in mind I haven't had a chance to thoroughly test this one)
<smspillaz> at least all the unit tests pass though
<ricotz> seb128, hi
<seb128> ricotz, hey, how are you?
<sil2100> smspillaz: thanks - sorry for the trouble!
<smspillaz> sil2100: no, thank /you/ :)
<ricotz> seb128, great, you too?
<seb128> ricotz, I'm fine thanks
<smspillaz> and /sorry/ from myself from the delay and the accidental oops
<ricotz> seb128, did you added the glib packaging changes?
<seb128> ricotz, no, I plan to do that for the upload to precise once the a2 freeze lifts which is not done yet
<ricotz> especially libelf-dev
<ricotz> alright
<seb128> ricotz, I didn't plan to do another ppa upload only for that
<seb128> by the time the ppa build the archive will probably be unfrozen :p
<ricotz> i see ;)
<seb128> ricotz, is gtk good otherwise or do you have fixes for it as well?
<ricotz> seb128, havent looked at gtk3, sorry
<ricotz> there werent changes like glib had
<seb128> ricotz, no worry, I was just asking to make sure to not overlook something you already fixed ;-)
<ricotz> i guess light-themes are fixed too
<seb128> Cimi said he would have them fixed today
<ricotz> yes, i noticed some commits
<ricotz> havent checked, but it could be it isnt working with current trunk again
<seb128> ricotz, yeah, it seems he fixed it in trunk
 * ricotz meant light-themes trunk probably isnt working with current gtk trunk again :\
<seb128> ricotz, not a surprised, they are quite agressive on theming changes this cycle
<seb128> ricotz, we will have to do the same themes update dance again for next tarball
<smspillaz> sil2100: tarball is in the same place
<seb128> Laney, hey
<ricotz> seb128, yeah :\
<seb128> Laney, seems that the new tomboy serie is not too crazy on changes you can probably update precise to 1.9 if you want
<seb128> Laney, just mentioning that we have no objection to update if you want to do it, no strong reason to update either, your call basically ;-)
<sil2100> smspillaz: thanks!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you get bug #923774 it seems ;-)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 923774 in unity "launcher doesn't get its colors back when closing the dash with esc" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/923774
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I closed it because it happened only once, but seems it's not only me then :p
<Laney> seb128: hey, yeah, probably will soon. I actually wasn't intentionally not doing it, just got distracted by doing the mono transition in debian
<seb128> Laney, ok, thanks
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, it's quite reproducible for me :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh, it's on the second monitor, I work lid closed most of the time, I probably hit it while playing with multimonitor the other day
<sil2100> Aargh
 * sil2100 is struggling with packages
<sil2100> ;)
<GunnarHj> pitti: ping?
<pitti> hey GunnarHj
<GunnarHj> pitti: Shouldn't im-switch be a dependency in l-s, even if it's deprecated, as long as we haven't changed the code to make use of im-config instead?
<GunnarHj> Suppose that whether such a code change is motivated depends on the status of l-s.
<GunnarHj> * l-s replaced by g-c-c before 12.04 => Don't bother
<GunnarHj> * l-s shipped with 12.04             => Change
<GunnarHj> ??
<pitti> GunnarHj: yes, I think it should be
<pitti> GunnarHj: ah, I was going to apply that patch separately, sorry
 * pitti does not
<pitti> err, "now"
<GunnarHj> pitti: Does it mean you'll add that dependency now? :)
<pitti> yes
<GunnarHj> pitti: Ok.
<pitti> GunnarHj: pushed
<pitti> sorry for the oversight
<GunnarHj> pitti: No problem.
<GunnarHj> pitti: When do you think it will be decided on l-s in 12.04? I'm asking because if it will be included, and since it's an LTS, I think the help document should be updated and translated.
<pitti> GunnarHj: certainly within the next two or three weeks -- whatever is in beta-1, will be in final
<pitti> GunnarHj: I'll talk to rodrigo next time he gets online
<pitti> I have some prerequisite work to land for him after the freeze
<chrisccoulson> seb128, ah, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/925442/comments/4
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 925442 in unity "Colour of launcher on second monitor is not restored after closing the dash" [Undecided,New]
<chrisccoulson> there are cases where it doesn't happen :)
<GunnarHj> pitti: Ok, then it will be enough time to fix the docs and other minor things.
<pitti> GunnarHj: but AFAIUI the region panel still doesn't have a method for configuring ibus
<pitti> GunnarHj: so I'm beginning to consider just keeping l-s a little longer
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, time to free some cruft. firefox build just died because i ran out of disk space
<pitti> at least we have a proper check-language-support now
<pitti> and we can integrate the library into ubiquity
<GunnarHj> pitti: Input method handling is mentioned in the spec at https://live.gnome.org/Design/SystemSettings/RegionAndLanguage, but I don't know about real life.
<pitti> GunnarHj: ah, I don't think that's currently implemented
<smspillaz> chrisccoulson: haha, I keep hearing about the fact that they have to back out features too because the compiler runs out of memory
<chrisccoulson> smspillaz, oh, that's only happened on windows, and only once recently (and it was the linker)
<chrisccoulson> and also because the linker is constrained to 3GB of address space ;)
<smspillaz> yeah I can imagine linking firefox must be ... painful
<smspillaz> chrisccoulson: yeah I know it was just windows ;-)
<GunnarHj> pitti: What's even more important IMO is whether they have implemented an interface for maintaining the LANGUAGE list.
<chrisccoulson> linking chrome is even more painful - that's apparently 9GB on windows ;)
<smspillaz> chrisccoulson: yeah all that static linking
<pitti> GunnarHj: not in Rodrigo's current branch
<seb128> chrisccoulson, stop, you remind me of my recent webkit build :p
<GunnarHj> pitti: Hmm, in that case ...
<pitti> GunnarHj: I just saw that we could drop the old CheckLanguageSupport class/code relatively easily now
<pitti> so I'll at least do that to get rid of some crufty code
<GunnarHj> pitti: Great, then I don't need to try understanding it. :)
<pitti> GunnarHj: btw, could you try something quickly?
<pitti> GunnarHj: I'm not sure it's because of my hacked box, or a genuine bug
<GunnarHj> pitti: I can try, what's up?
<chrisccoulson> oh, that was really stupid of me. in an effort to free up disk space after i ran out and hosed a build already, i have just rm -rf'd my new build tree!
<pitti> GunnarHj: so, start gnome-language-selector
<chrisccoulson> damn!
<pitti> GunnarHj: can you drag'n'drop stuff in the lang list?
<pitti> GunnarHj: I can't
<pitti> GunnarHj: it starts working when I operate any combobox, like the ibus one or switch to Region and change the locale there
<GunnarHj> pitti: Oh, I'm on Oneiric now - Precise is on a separate partition, so I need to quit here and come back.
<pitti> GunnarHj: does it work on oneiirc?
<GunnarHj> pitti: Yes.
<chrisccoulson> smspillaz, http://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.dev.apps.firefox/browse_thread/thread/ab0164a039e425e4#
<pitti> GunnarHj: ok, good; at least it's not a released regression yet
<chrisccoulson> that means they can update their toolchain and avoid the 3GB address space limit
<GunnarHj> pitti: Btw, I did that in Precise several times when testing the a-s MP, so I'd say that it works for me in Precise as well.
<pitti> GunnarHj: ok; could be a recent GTK regression then
<smspillaz> chrisccoulson: this really is the trouble with supporting an operating system for *thirteen years*
<chrisccoulson> yeah :)
<seb128> pitti, what regressed?
<chrisccoulson> smspillaz, but, we need them to support us for 5 years, which is probably going to be harder than supporting windows for 13 years ;)
<smspillaz> chrisccoulson: indeed
<pitti> seb128: can you open gnome-language-selector and check if you can move items in teh lang list with drag&drop?
<seb128> pitti, I can't, I noticed that the other day, I had to edit .profile by hand to restore my locale
<seb128> which I broke by running the region capplet for testing
<pitti> seb128: you can operate a combobox like the ibus or the region locale one
<pitti> seb128: then it starts working
<seb128> oh ok
<pitti> well, at least for me
<seb128> well in any case I confirm the issue
<pitti> that's with and without ubuntu-desktop PPA
<seb128> it's not the most recent gtk, I got it before that iirc
<pitti> i. e. either GTK
<GunnarHj> seb128, pitti: Strange, I haven't noticed it, and have tested it a lot lately on an updated Precise.
<cyphermox> pitti: could you please take a look at the checkbox 0.12.10 package in the queue for oneiric-proposed? :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hm, the new version doesn't mention bug 877752, which is also verification-failed?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 877752 in checkbox "connect_wireless can unintentionally choose a non-wireless connection to connect to" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877752
<chrisccoulson> pitti, was that meant for cyphermox? ;)
<pitti> err, yes, sorry
<chrisccoulson> heh
<cyphermox> pitti: right, the fix was dropped from it?
<cyphermox> did I screw this up again?
<pitti> cyphermox: no, I was just wondering
<pitti> as it's glaring red on pending-sru.html :)
<cyphermox> oh ok :)
<pitti> cyphermox: hm, the diff looks very incomplete; it addresses two of the changes mentioned, but not theh others?
<pitti> cyphermox: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/91624753/checkbox_0.12.9_0.12.10.diff.gz
<pitti> GunnarHj: did I get this right, l-s is not using the ls-dbus-backend SetSystemDefaultLanguageEnv() stuff any more, right?
<GunnarHj> pitti: Yes it does - for setting system language and system formats.
<pitti> ./LanguageSelector/LanguageSelector.py:        iface.SetSystemDefaultFormatsEnv(sysFormats)
<pitti> GunnarHj: was asking because of this ^
<pitti> GunnarHj: same for SetSystemDefaultLanguageEnv
<pitti> GunnarHj: it looks like ./LanguageSelector/gtk/GtkLanguageSelector.py has writeSystemFormats() which calls writeSysFormatsSetting() which in turn calls SetSystemDefaultFormatsEnv
<pitti> hm, confused
<GunnarHj> pitti: SetSystemDefaultLanguageEnv() is a method in dbus_backend/ls-dbus-backend
<GunnarHj> pitti: Yes, it's a chain of calls to get to the place where it actually happens.
<pitti> GunnarHj: right; and I thought we could get rid of that dbus-backend
<pitti> GunnarHj: I thougt it would call accountsservice now
<GunnarHj> pitti: But how would an admin then be able to change the system settings? You need to be root for that.
<pitti> so accountsservice doesn't do that/
<pitti> ?
<pitti> sec, door bell
<pitti> otherwise, why would accountsservice need to change /etc/default/locale?
<GunnarHj> pitti: Yes, but only for user settings. accountsservice serves accounts, not the system.
<GunnarHj> pitti: Does a-s change /etc/default/locale?
<pitti> GunnarHj: ah, right; mixed that up
<GunnarHj> pitti: Ok
<pitti> GunnarHj: it seems it should at some point
<pitti> control-center has the same "system-wide" button, I wonder what they use
<GunnarHj> pitti: I don't know either.
<pitti> GunnarHj:  5 files changed, 8 insertions(+), 462 deletions(-)
<pitti> GunnarHj: some cleanup :)
<pitti> GunnarHj: (the 8 additions are just debian/changelog)
<GunnarHj> pitti: Nice! Will study it later on.
<pitti> GunnarHj: unless you want your eyes to pop out, I suggest to rather not look at the old CheckLanguageSupport.py code
<GunnarHj> pitti: Thanks for the warning. :)
<pitti> GunnarHj: the fun thing is, even with removing all this, gnome-language-selector _still_ shows me the missing packages -- it must have another duplication of that entire logic somewhere
<ronoc> http://musicforprogramming.net/ - a pleasure
<pitti> GunnarHj: oh, indeed, in LangCache.py -- gosh
<smspillaz> ronoc: <3!!!!!!
<smspillaz> ronoc: I keep listening to explosions in the sky haha, would be nice to have a change
<ronoc> smspillaz, nothing wrong with a bit of explosions, although after a while i would need to change, some nice stuff in those mixes. there is always our set of podcasts for the more opened minded forwind.net/podcasts
<GunnarHj> pitti: Yes. As you may recall, I proposed a change in LanguageInformation() for Oneiric, which was needed to deal with the Oneiric simplifications of language installation.
<ronoc> smspillaz, some are pretty accessible (the first couple)  the later ones are very free improvy
<smspillaz> :)
 * pitti bursts out in tears
<smspillaz> didrocks: hey, next compiz upload are we changing the ws switcher shortcuts to use <super>foo instead of <ctrl><super>foo ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah
<didrocks> smspillaz: why, should we old on that?
<didrocks> hold*
<smspillaz> didrocks: nope, just checking
<seb128> mdeslaur, please don't assign bugs to ubuntu-desktop, assign them to canonical-desktop-team if they need to be assigned
<seb128> mdeslaur, ubuntu-desktop team has the ubuntu-desktop mailing list set as email address so assigning to it leads to list spamming
<mdeslaur> seb128: whoops! sorry about that
<seb128> mdeslaur, no worry, you are not the first one to do it ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, when do you plan to upload your new g-c-c?
<kenvandine> when it works :)
<desrt> mpt: hey
<seb128> kenvandine, I noticed it because launchpad is stupid and sent a bunch of "lp:~ken-vandine/gnome-control-center/expose-card-ports" links to bugs listed in the previous changelogs
<kenvandine> i refreshed all the patches so it merges with the latest package
<desrt> mpt: looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MenuBar#inherited just now
<kenvandine> ugh!
<mpt> desrt, yep
<kenvandine> annoying...
<desrt> mpt: are you aware of how the gmenumodel stuff generally works?
<mpt> desrt, I know it's a structure that can be reused, but no more than that.
<seb128> kenvandine, yeah, well don't worry about that, I'm asking because I wanted to do an upload today or tomorrow and I was wondering if I should wait for you to upload and sneak stuff in or just go ahead
<kenvandine> seb128, that was because i was sending ronoc a branch with all the quilt patches applied for him to base on
<desrt> mpt: these mockups pretty much hit the nail right on the head
<seb128> kenvandine, i.e if you will be ready this week or probably rather next week
<desrt> mpt: except that the structure is slightly less flexible than what you suggest here
<kenvandine> seb128, i want to put it in the ubuntu-desktop ppa first
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, I will just do my upload then, thanks
<kenvandine> seb128, is there a release?
<desrt> mpt: at present, the only changes that can be supported as you move between windows is that items can be greyed
<seb128> kenvandine, no, I just want to merge the work from agateau and maybe backport some git fixes
<kenvandine> ok, the tricky thing is ronoc's patch is hugh
<mpt> desrt, so, no changes in function, let alone rewordings or additions?
<seb128> kenvandine, I'm pondering if it wouldn't be better to change his code to be a new .so
<kenvandine> seb128, after you upload i'll rebase the patches for ronoc again
<desrt> mpt: function can easily change
<desrt> mpt: rewordings and additions.... no.  not so much
<mpt> desrt, though I suppose you could fake changes in function by figuring out what window is currently focused afterwards, right
<kenvandine> ronoc, ^^
<seb128> kenvandine, i.e new subdir
<seb128> rather than patching over GNOME code
<desrt> mpt: but we're still in the phase where we can expand the functionality if we find a reasonable way to do so
<kenvandine> would be much easier!
<mpt> desrt, splendid
<desrt> mpt: the way it works is that each menuitem is either directed at the application or the window
<ronoc> kenvandine, seb128, I'm working on it some more. just ping me ken when we should rebase, ill be working late
<desrt> window actions get greyed out if the currently focused window doesn't have that action
<desrt> app actions are always available and work irrespective of which window is focused
<desrt> different windows can deal in a different way with window-directed actions, of course
<kenvandine> ronoc, what do you think about making it a new panel?
<mpt> desrt, that makes sense. The kinds of item that are targeted at the application would be roughly the set that is available when its Help > About window is focused, for example
<ronoc> kenvandine, could do
<desrt> mpt: things like 'new window', for example
<kenvandine> ronoc, it would be much easier to maintain... just cp it all to a new subdir
<mpt> desrt, exactly
<desrt> from the app author side this gets handled rather nicely as well
<ronoc> ok
<desrt> you have a GtkApplication (implements GActionMap) and GtkApplicationWindow (implements GActionMap)
<desrt> and the actions are delivered to the appropriate thing automatically
<desrt> so the easiest thing for app authors to do tends to be the thing that we want them to do anyway
<mpt> good
<desrt> mpt: anyway... the '...' situation is sort of interesting
<desrt> mpt: fwiw, here two two extensions that i have considered to the menu protocol that could probably implement everything you want (although not in the most elegant way)
<desrt> the first is an active-label attribute
<mpt> desrt, that's perhaps slightly distracting as a first example of changed text ... the "Select >" submenu vs. "Select All" item is a simpler example
<desrt> this would allow us to have the equivalent of checkbox menuitems that have their current state represented by changing the label
<desrt> so instead of "✓ Fullscreen"
<desrt> you get "Fullscreen" and "Leave fullscreen"
<mpt> desrt, an even simpler example would be a "Zoom (100%)" item in one document window, and a "Zoom (120%)" item in a second document window
<desrt> right.  we already have a similar request for that by someone who wants to show SIP account credit (€) in their menus
<desrt> it calls for something vaguely like a format string
<desrt> mpt: the menu-items-changes-to-submenu case is pretty extreme
<desrt> anyway
<desrt> the second thing i've been considering
<desrt> the default behaviour is to grey menu items if the action is not available
<mpt> right
<desrt> we could introduce an attribute that would change that behaviour to hiding
<desrt> this could be a very powerful hammer
<desrt> all the menu items are there, but the user only sees half of them at a given time, depending on context
<desrt> brb
<mpt> desrt, I'm not a programmer or anything, but that sounds vaguely over-specific ... Imagine a browser, for example, where the windows share most menus, but they have independent "History" menus
<mpt> desrt, it would be a bit hackish to have a single "History" menu data structure containing the superset of all history items from all windows, and then hide most of it in each.
<chrisccoulson> mpt, i'm not sure that's a good example, as the history is normally shared across windows. but, imagine a mail client where the contents and structure of the menus in the main window are completely different from those in the compose window ;)
<mpt> chrisccoulson, that's actually my example in the wiki page
<chrisccoulson> oh, i have to admit, i didn't look at that yet :)
<mpt> The structure is not completely different, but there are variations
<desrt> mpt: so that won't work here
<mpt> And I didn't say it was a Web browser. ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<desrt> mpt: i consider that to be a slightly unusual case
<chrisccoulson> what else did you mean>? surely the only application that people actually use is a web browser? ;)
<mpt> chrisccoulson, a help browser, or a mail viewer with multiple windows, or a function brower in an IDE
<desrt> mpt: what would be the content of this history menu while the about dialog was showing?
<desrt> strangely empty?
<desrt> or is the history actually a global thing?
<mpt> desrt, in this (non-Web) example, "History" would be insensitive in the base set of menus (e.g. for the About window or the Preferences window)
<desrt> mpt: the entire submenu would be insensitive?
<mpt> yes
<desrt> i have two concerns there
<mpt> desrt, the basic model I was imagining was "This window has the base set of menus, minus these items, plus these other items, with these items sensitive, and these items renamed"
<desrt> first is that i don't know of any prescedent for that, and it may confuse the user
<desrt> second is that it's not presently possible :)
<desrt> mpt: this sort of 'patching' is not possible
<desrt> what is possible is that the window could provide its own menubar
<desrt> but it's an all-or-nothing sort of situation
<mpt> desrt, not possible in practice, or not possible even in theory?
<desrt> not possible in practice
<desrt> and in theory, it sounds difficult and error-prone to implement
<mpt> Well, I didn't know that any of this was possible in practice, so we're still ahead
<pitti> GunnarHj: ok, I'm done with the slaughtering for today, need to run now
<desrt> we're basically talking about getting data from one source and a patch from another and live-applying the patch to the original source before showing it
<pitti> GunnarHj:  42 insertions(+), 797 deletions(-) :)
 * mpt browses the office for an example
<pitti> GunnarHj: there is no duplication of the pkg_depends stuff any more now, and the worst code is gone now
<pitti> GunnarHj: I tested it lightly, but if you want to beat on it some more, please do :)
<desrt> mpt: at the end of the day, apps that want to do unusual things can choose to do them in response to different windows being given focus
<pitti> good night everyone!
<desrt> mpt: that's how it works on macos, for example
<desrt> the menubar there is an application-wide construct... if someone wants to change something for a particular window then they do it when that window gets the focus
<didrocks> good night pitti!
<chrisccoulson> oh, pitti is gone already
<chrisccoulson> i might want to talk to you about bug 894166 tomorrow :)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 894166 in firefox "Make hyphenation work with system hyphenation patterns" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/894166
<chrisccoulson> so we can make the packages a bit smaller again
<desrt> man... hyphenation is great fun
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> our problem is actually quite simple. the languages specified by web content don't map directly to our hyphenation patterns
<desrt> "let's take one of the most quirky things about a quirky system (scratch that... 100 quirky systems each quirky in their own way) and attempt to formalise it!"
<mpt> Ok, I couldn't find an example
<mpt> desrt, fair enough.
<desrt> nice!
<desrt> less work for me :)
<sil2100> Hi!
<sil2100> I'm just trying out the packages I just built
<sil2100> didrocks: I'm not really knowledgable in how unity 3d starts up - launching unity is enough?
<sil2100> Since I want to find where the problem lies
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, "unity" is basically launching "compiz --replace"
<sil2100> Right now the window manager seems to be running, but I don't see the panel or the launcher
<sil2100> The decorator is running, but no unity process
<sil2100> didrocks: so, essentially, compiz should just load the unity plugin on start?
<didrocks> sil2100: exactly
<sil2100> didrocks: is it normal that my compiz cannot stat (find) libcore.so in both home directory and system-wide compiz directory?
<didrocks> sil2100: urgh, no, that doesn't sound good
<didrocks> sil2100: dpkg -L compiz
<didrocks> do you have the libcore.so there?
<sil2100> Ouch, no
<sil2100> Just docs
<sil2100> didrocks: but compiz-core has libcompiz_core.so - not sure if this is the one though
<didrocks> ah :)
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> yeah, it's that one
<sil2100> Since compiz says it was looking for libcore.so
<didrocks> I think something is bad upstream in looking up for the name
<didrocks> sil2100: just for the art of testing, try a symlink
<sil2100> Well, still no launcher or panel - the unity plugin doesn't seem to work
<sil2100> But ccsm says it's enabled
<sil2100> didrocks: how could I debug compiz/unity to see what's happening exactly?
<didrocks> sil2100: you have some debugging variable, one sec :)
<didrocks> sil2100: first, when you restart compiz
<sil2100> Ok, I think I have something - I restarted compiz with --debug
<didrocks> on the command line, it should say:
<didrocks> "starting unityshell"
<sil2100> Didn't see that, hmm
<m4n1sh> didrocks: is the packaging done? just wanted to know
<didrocks> m4n1sh: it's done, it failed to build on the ppa, but I'll have a look tomorrow, probably a missing dep
<didrocks> m4n1sh: do you have a release coming soon?
<didrocks> (an official one)
<m4n1sh> yes
<m4n1sh> but cant fix distcheck
<m4n1sh> cant understand what's wrong
<m4n1sh> deps: gee-1.0, gtk-3.0, gio-unix-2.0 and zeitgeist-1.0
<didrocks> well, let's make dist for now then :)
<m4n1sh> and then libgnome-control-center
<didrocks> m4n1sh: will you publish the tarball on launchpad?
<m4n1sh> yes
<didrocks> great! :)
<m4n1sh> updated the license, maintainers
<didrocks> m4n1sh: so tomorrow, I'll have a look ;) just publish it on launchpad, I'll find it!
<m4n1sh> just a few small more bits
<didrocks> excellent ;)
<m4n1sh> didrocks: just subscribe to dev@lists.zeitgeist-project.com if you want
<m4n1sh> very very very low traffic
<m4n1sh> mostly announcements these days
<didrocks> m4n1sh: ok, I'll :)
<jbicha> it's supposed to be 74F today here!
<jbicha> seb128: am I ok to upload gnome-desktop 3.3.4?
<dobey> jbicha: judging from doko's mail this morning, i'd probably suggesting waiting until tomorrow earliest, as full distro rebuilding is going on right now
<micahg> dobey: distro rebuild will take almost 2 weeks :)
<dobey> micahg: universe sure, but mail said main was "almost done"
<micahg> regardless, it doesn't matter, the packages have already been copied unless you're waiting to see if it fails and want to fix something
<dobey> ah
<seb128> jbicha, I'm not sure, it's on my list to check
<seb128> jbicha, cf http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/commit/?id=6e17bc786f55f283f2c721249197e7740174fd43
<seb128> "This requires gnome-desktop 3.3.4 or later, as the semantics of gnome_rr_screen_new() are slightly different there - now it returns a singleton instead of a new object every time."
<seb128> jbicha, we might need to drop one of our gsd patches and backport part of that commit
<jbicha> seb128: ok, I'll wait then
<micahg> kenvandine: any reason why bug 845374 isn't milestoned?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 845374 in gwibber "gwibber-service crashed with IOError in get_avatar_path(): [Errno 5] Input/output error: u'/home/nick/.cache/gwibber/avatars/https:graph.facebook.com100000124833624picture'" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845374
<kenvandine> micahg, no particular reason
<micahg> kenvandine: I keep getting hit by this daily, not sure if there's any ill effects, but it's certainly annoying
<kenvandine> oh, you can reproduce it easily?\
<micahg> no, but my system can apparently :)
<kenvandine> i've never been able to repro it
<micahg> kenvandine: need ecryptfs, subscribe to !ubuntu on identi.ca
<kenvandine> i am subscribed
<kenvandine> but no ecryptfs
<kenvandine> i'll set that up in a VM
<micahg> yeah, I think it only triggers with ecryptfs
<GunnarHj> pitti: The slaughter of l-s code sounds interesting. I will test it, of course.
<kenvandine> micahg, can you please comment about that on the bug?
<GunnarHj> pitti: Sounds like you have implicitly made up your mind about l-s and 12.04.
<GunnarHj> pitti: Good night!
<micahg> kenvandine: updated
<kenvandine> micahg, thx
<chrisccoulson> you'd think that turning off compiler optimizations would make it less likely that your application crashes
<chrisccoulson> but in this case, it's had completely the opposite effect
<chrisccoulson> yay!!!!!
<chrisccoulson> and it doesn't even get to main()
<chrisccoulson> this is going to be fun
<kenvandine> haha
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well, at least you can't blame the compiler ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, well, it worked fine before i turned off the optimizations
<chrisccoulson> and now it crashes in a static initializer
<seb128> weird
<seb128> I'm glad I don't maintain firefox
<kenvandine> haha
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i'll buy you a beer if we swap places!
<chrisccoulson> you maintain firefox, i look after gnome
<chrisccoulson> also, you live in birmingham, i become french ;)
<kenvandine> seb128, guess what i just noticed... with gtk 3.3.12, unity 5.0 and the latest light-themes the indicator menus are all gray
 * micahg thinks chrisccoulson would have to get seb128 a pub for that switch :)
<kenvandine> needs a fix to unity
<seb128> chrisccoulson, there is no enough beer at UDS to seal that deal
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> ;-)
<kenvandine> unity-staging includes the fix
<seb128> kenvandine, 5.0 or 5.2?
<kenvandine> 5.2 includes the fix
<seb128> kenvandine, didrocks plans to upload 5.2 tomorrow morning
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> kenvandine, can you read the menu if you look hard or are they really same color?
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i think it's time to disassemble
<kenvandine> seb128, you can read it fine
<kenvandine> it is just gtk gray
<kenvandine> instead of black
<kenvandine> and has dark fg_color
<kenvandine> so nothing terrible
<kenvandine> just ugly
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, that's fine, we can wait tomorrow for cosmetic issue, I would argued for revert if it was not possible to read
<kenvandine> well, not that ugly
<kenvandine> similar to radiance :)
<seb128> kenvandine, well it's possible to read or not
<seb128> if you can read it will wait tomorrow ;-)
<kenvandine> yeah... it is fine :)
<desrt> DBO: bamf docs are broken
<DBO> desrt, fix them
<desrt> DBO: did you do the work for those xprops in bamf yet?
<DBO> desrt, it's merged
<desrt> DBO: how does the API work?
<DBO> well
<desrt> was that an answer?
<desrt> oh.  i see now.
<desrt> bamf_window_get_dbus_menu_object_path
<desrt> DBO: are there forthcoming updates for the property changes i mentioned?
<DBO> no?
<DBO> did you mention property changes to me??
<desrt> yes
<DBO> recently?
<desrt> just after the end of the rally...
<desrt> there are 6 properties now..
<DBO> what?
<DBO> was I drunk at the time?
<desrt> i think i'm missing something
<desrt> does the bamf daemon have a separate source package?
<DBO> desrt, just email me the shit you need and when you need it by
<DBO> desrt, no
<chrisccoulson> hah, this is brilliant: https://twitter.com/#!/TedMielczarek/status/165169195942813696
<desrt> DBO: it's pretty straightforward... this is what we ended up going with: http://live.gnome.org/ApplicationSpecification#New_X11_Properties
<DBO> desrt, email gets you in my todo list
<desrt> fair enough
<desrt> as for when: before bamf freezes API obviously
<desrt> other than that, i'm going to just directly hit up X for the info
<desrt> until the bamf API grows the extra properties
<kenvandine> dobey, i did some poking at your gwibber branch
<kenvandine> -        GnomeKeyring.ITEM_GENERIC_SECRET,
<kenvandine> +        GnomeKeyring.ItemType.GENERIC_SECRET,
<kenvandine> fixes the first problem with the keyring code
<DBO> desrt, kk
<kenvandine> but then exposes a gir problem with the keyring
<kenvandine> *** TypeError: Expected GLib.Array, but got StructMeta
<kenvandine> looks like it doesn't know about the GnomeKeyringResult type
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you tweater addict :p
<BigWhale> the whole channel is cheering for jono! go, jono, go! :)
<jono> haha BigWhale :-)
<kenvandine> go, jono, go!
<chrisccoulson> what have i missed?
<s9iper1> :)
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, didn't you hear? jono is jono!  isn't that enough :)
<jono> you are all crazy :-)
<BigWhale> nothing, just jono vs IRC ... for now he's winning.
<BigWhale> jono,  I take that as a compliment :>
<kenvandine> jono, better than being sane
<jono> LOL
<kenvandine> :-D
<jono> kenvandine, sing it, brother
<jono> :-)
<seb128> is that yet another of those drinking game?
<seb128> dunno how the community team manage to always win those :p
<kenvandine> haha
<BigWhale> we're the ones who put IN into the sane!
<BigWhale> now I have to go.. my wife wants to watch Firefly before sleep ...
<BigWhale> later :)
<kenvandine> later
<chrisccoulson> dang, this firefox crash is weird
<chrisccoulson> argv is NULL!
<chrisccoulson> well, according to gdb ;)
<BigWhale> chrisccoulson, poor, poor stack ... don't be so mean to it!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it's a doko bog!
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, when i step through the first few instructions, the stack arguments for the next function are all null too
<chrisccoulson> despite being ok in the caller
<chrisccoulson> the linker has totally f**ked something up here
<chrisccoulson> it's time for coffee
<chrisccoulson> oh
<chrisccoulson> wait
<seb128> chrisccoulson, no no no
<chrisccoulson> i ran out of that
<chrisccoulson> it's time for beer!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it's time for beer or sleep
<seb128> lol
<seb128> I knew it :p
<seb128> chrisccoulson, maybe that will help you to sleep before middle of the night ;-)
<seb128> replace the coffee by some beer
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> right, time to move downstairs, which means that my session will freeze and i have to reboot
<chrisccoulson> brb
<seb128> which is launchpad such a piece of crap? it keeps timeouting, you can't use it
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, is your laptop freezing on undock or what?
<chrisccoulson_> seb128, i get a blank screen when i undock or even turn off the external display in the monitor settings
<chrisccoulson_> i'm not sure why yet
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, when did that start?
<chrisccoulson_> i can switch to a VT, but killing the usual suspects doesn't fix it
<chrisccoulson_> and if i switch back to X from the VT, it basically bricks itself (i can't switch back again)
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, weird, no luck with restarting compiz?
<chrisccoulson_> no, i tried that :(
<seb128> hum
<chrisccoulson_> it started before the X upgrade
<seb128> seems rather a driver or kernel bug
<chrisccoulson_> yeah
<chrisccoulson_> that's what i'm thinkin
<seb128> did you try booting a previous kernel?
<chrisccoulson_> it predates X or compiz changes
<chrisccoulson_> i guess i should try that :)
<seb128> I don't get the issue there but I didn't upgrade my kernel since the rally
<seb128> everything else is uptodate though
<seb128> I tend to not upgrade kernels when I'm happy with the current one :p
<chrisccoulson_> heh
<bryceh> chrisccoulson_, file a bug (ubuntu-bug xorg) and I'll walk you through the procedures
<dobey> kenvandine: cool. i should be able to look at it more tomorrow
<kenvandine> dobey, awesome
<mhr3> since i updated, every time i'm going to start scrolling using my touchpad's edge, it jumps like 2 pages up
<mhr3> anyone seen that?
<bryceh> mhr3, is that with -synaptics?  The only synaptics bugs verified against Precise are https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics&field.tag=precise
<bryceh> whoops, should be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics?field.tag=precise
<bryceh> none match what you describe
<mhr3> bryceh, i'm wondering if it may be caused by the xfixes changes, cause i'm using RAOF's ppa
<RAOF> mhr3: That's unlikely; people have reported that against pre-fixes 6.0 X servers (Chris Coulson, for example).  I'm not sure if they've filed bugs yet, though.
<RAOF> chrisccoulson_: Have you filed your touchpad bug? :)
<chrisccoulson_> RAOF, oops, just doing that now :)
<bryceh> mhr3, of course you could isolate it by ppa-purging that ppa and then reproducing it
<mhr3> bryceh, yeah, i'll try that (hoping that unity won't break)
<RAOF> Unity won't break; almost all of those changes are in the Precise xserver.
<RAOF> It couldn't land in Unity until it was available in Precise.
<chrisccoulson_> RAOF, bug 925785
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 925785 in xorg "Starting to scroll is erratic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/925785
<RAOF> mhr3: ^^^ That's probably your winner :)
<RAOF> Why is the Debian BTS such a horrible pile of anti-usability? :(
<mhr3> RAOF, oh yea, that's it
<Riddell> RAOF: it's from the time when people thought e-mail was a good application interface, and nobody has had to guts to change it
<RAOF> I don't suppose we could offer to host it on Launchpad?  Including the VCS, so alioth going down doesn't annoy me quite so much? :)
<RAOF> chrisccoulson_: Oh, wow.  Plugging in an external mouse makes that scrolling thing happen a whole lot!
<chrisccoulson_> RAOF, ah, yes, i do have a mouse connected normally
<chrisccoulson_> i wonder why i don't notice it as much with my mouse?
<RAOF> Aha!  It seems I can reproduce by moving the external mouse, then scrolling.
<chrisccoulson_> i guess maybe i just don't scroll as much, as i use it when i'm docked on a larger screen
<RAOF> The first scroll after moving my external mouse has strange behaviour.
<RAOF> Huh.  Launchpad times out when trying to assign someone to a bug?
<bryceh> RAOF, no not always
<bryceh> RAOF, there seems to be an oops if you change multiple things at the same time (e.g. package + assignee + etc.)
<RAOF> Huh.  Actually, I can't seem to change *anything* about bug #925785.  Chase will have to wait until launchpad's fixed before I can assign it to him :)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 925785 in xorg "Starting to scroll is erratic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/925785
<BigWhale> kenvandine, I'm halfway there ...
<Sarvatt> RAOF: worked for me, odd
<bryceh> this seems to be the week for bug tracker flakiness
<bryceh> RAOF, you able to repro lp #924747?  had a couple reports of that
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 924747 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics ""Pointer keeps on moving while the finger rests on touchpad"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/924747
<bryceh> that one may be upstream rather than us, since there's a debian bug too
<RAOF> bryceh: No, sorry.  I've looked at that but I can't reproduce it.
<RAOF> I suspect crappy touchpads!
<bryceh> "The touchpad feels feels totally imprecise."
<bryceh> har har
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-02-03
<lifeless> hey, how does rickspencers script detect 'canonical staff' ?
<RAOF> Bah.  Why is squid-deb-proxy failing to start :?
<lifeless> RAOF: anything in cache.log ?
<RAOF> lifeless: No errors; just a list of Making directories
<lifeless> that should only have happened the once (for squid -z)
<RAOF> And, indeed, that's timestamped 2012/02/02, which was the last time I tried to fix this by blowing away all the directories :)
<RAOF> Nothing seems amiss in either access.log.1 nor store.log.1, either.  Although there doesn't appear to be an access.log nor a store.log, which suggests that squid is dying before writing them?
<RAOF> Hm.  squid3 itself is perfectly happy to start; there's clearly something wrong with the squid-deb-proxy config.
<lifeless> RAOF: squid3 -k parse -f <whatever>
<RAOF> Aha!  mirror-dstdomain.acl is bungled, apparently.
<RAOF> AHA!
<RAOF> It doesn't like ddebs.ubuntu.com to be duplicated in the allowed domains.
<RAOF> It would be slightly nicer if this error made it *anywhere*; as far as I can tell the only thing that hits the logs is “[33760.219160] init: squid-deb-proxy main process (20601) terminated with status 1”
<lifeless> can't write to cache.log until you know where cache.log will be
<lifeless> so it goes to std* until that point in the config
<lifeless> (process, not parsing - its a two stage thingy)
<lifeless> anyhow, that's probably a change for strictness
<broder> is upstart's job logging still turned off? if squid is spewing to std*, there might be something there
<broder> (maybe check /var/log/upstart?)
<RAOF> Empty
<broder> oh well
<pitti> Good morning
<BigWhale> Good Morning.
<RAOF> Boo, hiss.  Why isn't dbus-test-runner in Debian :(
<RAOF> BigWhale: Good morning!
<BigWhale> Hey RAOF. :)
<micahg> RAOF: you can fix that ;)
<RAOF> Not before I get at least DM.
<micahg> raoF: I think we have plenty of sponsors around
<RAOF> We do, I just find it quite demotivating to have to get sponsorship.
<RAOF> I don't think Debian sponsorship works as well as our processes.
<broder> RAOF: it works pretty well when you just pick one person and harass them :)
<RAOF> :)
<micahg> raoF: join pkg-utopia?
<micahg> team based sponsorship seems to work pretty well
<RAOF> Yeah, it does.  What's pkg-utopia about?
<micahg> http://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=pkg-utopia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org
<RAOF> Speaking of sponsorship - pitti, could I get colord (0.1.16-2) up again?  This time with significantly more installability!
<pitti> RAOF: sure, doing
<RAOF> (Note to self: not only check that purging and reinstalling works, but also that installing in a clean chroot works!)
<robert_ancell> pitti, perhaps you can help me with this one - do you know why using a GLib main loops stops signal handlers working? http://paste.ubuntu.com/827320/
<robert_ancell> they revert to the KeyboardInterrupt exception
<pitti> hmm, not off the back of my head
<broder> robert_ancell: the behavior you describe is exactly what pygobject's wrapper around GMainLoop sets up
<robert_ancell> pitti, alternatively do you know if you can access g_unix_signal_add from python via gia?
<robert_ancell> gir?
<broder> robert_ancell: it opens a pipe and passes it to PySignal_SetWakeupFd, which has a byte written to it any time the process receives a signal
<broder> (and a GSource watches the other end of the fd, and fairly blindly raises a KeyboardInterrupt when something gets written to it)
<broder> it's all in gi/_glib/pygmainloop.c in the pygobject source
<broder> my guess would be that PySignal_SetWakeupFd is a heavier hammer than is actually necessary, but i don't know
<robert_ancell> broder, thanks.  I have something similar for lightdm, but this is a small program and it seems overkill to do that :(
<broder> robert_ancell: if, uh, you use Gtk.Main() instead of GLib.MainLoop().run(), you can avoid this pygobject "feature" :)
<broder> (unless that's been fixed - there's an open bug asking for Gtk.Main() to throw KeyboardInterrupt like GLib.MainLoop does)
<robert_ancell> that seems like the wrong way around - you probably don't care too much about signals when using GTK+, but you do when you're running from a plain main loop
<robert_ancell> :0
<pitti> robert_ancell: sorry, no; g_unix_signal_add doesn't seem to be in any GIR
<smspillaz> hey hey didrocks
<didrocks> hey smspillaz :)
<broder> robert_ancell: right. my point is that, at present, GLib.MainLoop asserts that it wants to be in charge of all signals while Gtk.Main does not, so if you want to claim some signals, Gtk.Main allows that while GLib.MainLoop does not
<robert_ancell> broder, so it's impossible to handle signals when using GLib.MainLoop?
<didrocks> good morning robert_ancell :)
<robert_ancell> didrocks, hey
<didrocks> robert_ancell: btw, the ubuntu-desktop merger machine is already ready for 3 weeks now, we just need to talk about how it works :)
<robert_ancell> didrocks, cool, have to tackle that one next week
<didrocks> robert_ancell: exccellent :)
<broder> robert_ancell: right. PySignal_SetWakeupFd bypasses the signal module's mechanism for recording that a signal was received so that it can call the handler once it has an opportunity to reacquire the GIL and so forth
<broder> so GLib.MainLoop's code gets called any time that the signal module would otherwise call a signal handler
<robert_ancell> i see
<robert_ancell> oh well, have to tackle that next week.  Thanks broder, pitti
<didrocks> oh, interesting: gzip-file-is-not-multi-arch-same-safe lintian warning
<sil2100> didrocks: it seems yesterday my unityshell doesn't start at all - is there some easy way I could enable some debugging in both unityshell and compiz to find out what's going on when the plugin is loaded?
<didrocks> sil2100: hey
<didrocks> sil2100: when all plugins are loaded
<didrocks> do you see "unityshell" as being one of them?
<sil2100> didrocks: should compiz print that out during start?
<didrocks> sil2100: compiz prints the plugins that are loaded (in the previous versions at least) at start, yeah
<didrocks> maybe you need --debug now
<didrocks> (to first ensure it tries to load it :))
<sil2100> hm, it doesn't seem to list the plugins that its loading
<didrocks> pitti: hey! I'm getting a gzip-file-is-not-multi-arch-same-safe lintian warning. (yeah, see how gzip on multiarch is a hot topic!). I thought the option to use -n for gzip was made on the platform, isn't it? should I override it manually in my package?
<sil2100> With --debug I only get a list of failed stat() operations on .so's from .compiz-1/plugins
<didrocks> sil2100: you shouldn't have any in ~/.compiz-1
<didrocks> sil2100: remove that dir
<didrocks> seems you have a local build
<sil2100> didrocks: I think he's also looking for them in the global directory too
<sil2100> Since I remember once getting a stat() error of a not found library in /usr/lib/compiz/ or something, when I forgot installing one package
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, but you maybe have a locally installed unityshell plugin which override the system one
<sil2100> didrocks: I removed .compiz-1, but it didn't seem to have a plugins directory at all
<didrocks> sil2100: I think you should see with smspillaz then if the debug messages are not around anymore
<sil2100> Ok, will do!
<didrocks> thanks :)
<dpm> good morning desktop folk!. After the last dist-upgrade it seems the indicator menus don't follow the theme. They appear in the standard grey gtk3 theme instead of them being black as usual. I've already logged out and back into the session, but that did not seem to solve it. Any ideas?
<pitti> sounds like a regression from the new GTK
<pitti> seb128 is not online yet, I wonder whether he gets that, too
<pitti> looks fine here, but I'm using Radiance
<didrocks> pitti: snif, ignoring me? :)
 * pitti hugs didrocks, why?
<pitti> oohh
 * didrocks hugs pitti back :)
<pitti> sorry, didn't see your ping
<didrocks> no worry, just jocking :)
<pitti> didrocks: is that for buildinfo sor somethign?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, local build of bamf
<pitti> didrocks: that's one known case which we don't need to worry about, pkgbinarymangler removes them
<pitti> .buildinfo files are rather useless anyway
<pitti> and yes, they would cause multi-arch problems
<didrocks> pitti: great! ok, I won't add the override then
<didrocks> yeah, I heard about some gzip fun you had :)
<pitti> that's unrelated, t hough
<didrocks> it's only timestamp in that case, not content, isn't it?
<didrocks> dpm: pitti: I saw that kenvandine uploaded light-themes
<didrocks> dpm: pitti: the according fix for it is coming with the new unity release
<pitti> didrocks: not sure, but buildinfo files sound like they could potentially differ between arches, too
<pitti> didrocks: ok, which is planned today, right?
<didrocks> which is even happening… now! :)
 * dpm hugs didrocks ;)
<dpm> thanks guys
 * didrocks hugs dpm
<didrocks> dpm: tell me if it doesn't fix it for you
<didrocks> dpm: just to confirm, you didn't installed the unity-team ppa for 5.2, isn't it?
<dpm> didrocks, no, I'm on standard packages from the archive
<didrocks> yeah, so makes totally sense :)
<didrocks> dpm: tell me once you get the new unity that it actually fixes it for you
<dpm> sure I'll let you know if it's fixed once I update unity
<didrocks> great :)
<seb128> hey
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> hey pitti, wie gehts?
<pitti> seb128: gut, danke!
<pitti> seb128: und Dir?
<seb128> pitti, zehr gut, danke!
<seb128> pitti, nice work on the language selector stack, impressive changelogs
<pitti> heh, thanks
<pitti> seb128: I blogged about the new PK/aptdaemon API
<seb128> though the number of changes we have to accountsservice start to scare me a bit :p
<pitti> yes, this stuff needs desperate cleaning
<pitti> our shell scripts there are hackish
<didrocks> salut seb128, ça va ?
<pitti> but I'm more concerned about the lack of any feedback on the upstream bugs, for the API changes
<seb128> lut didrocks, nickel, et toi?
<didrocks> seb128: ça va :)
<seb128> pitti, I guess somebody should direct ping them on IRC
<pitti> yes, Gunnar was meaning to
<chrisccoulson_> good morning everyone
<chrisccoulson_> gah @ bug 925907
<pitti> didrocks: so that should fix the two light-themes bugs that jibel just assigned to us?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 925907 in light-themes "12.04 thunderbird colour theme is unreadable" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/925907
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson_
<seb128> pitti, I reassigned them to Cimi
<pitti> really, can we please avoid this kind of premature upload?
<didrocks> seb128: isn't Cimi's bug without the new unity?
<seb128> pitti, talk to ken, he's the one who did the snapshot and upload
<chrisccoulson_> hey pitti, how are you?
<seb128> didrocks, I doubt it, at least not this tb bug
<pitti> chrisccoulson_: quite fine, thanks!
<didrocks> seb128: no, I'm speaking about the indicator one
<seb128> didrocks, the fix is in unity 5.2
<pitti> seb128: sounds like a good case for a revert -- three major bugs in one day; want me to uplaod a revert?
<didrocks> yeah, that's what I meant :)
<seb128> pitti, no please
<seb128> pitti, we knew that some issues would be there until unity 5.2 would be uploaded this morning
<seb128> pitti, revert will create other bugs with the new gtk
<seb128> like the icons having a square solid background and some menus issue as well
<seb128> pitti, do you confirm the slider bug with unity 5.2?
<pitti> hm, not in my current session; let me start a guest session, I didn't restart since this morning's dist-upgrade
<seb128> pitti, ok, so what didrocks said, part of the issue will be fixed with unity 5.2
<pitti> seb128: yes, confirmed
<seb128> the indicators issue
<seb128> we need the new theme for the new gtk so revert is not a good idea
<pitti> mvo: guten Morgen
<seb128> the tb issue is lack of testing and will need to be fixed today though
<pitti> mvo: would you mind doing a s-c-aptdaemon-plugins upload? I can't push to bzr, so I didn't yet
<pitti> ugh @ http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/precise_probs.html
<pitti> poor armel buildds :/
<mvo> pitti: sure, doing that now
<pitti> mvo: danke
<chrisccoulson> seb128, pitti, so i guess from the scrollback that thunderbird isn't the only thing broken b the light-themes update?
<chrisccoulson> i haven't updated it yet
<chrisccoulson> but the screenshot looks pretty unusable ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, sort of, the unity issue is known and fixed in 5.2 which is about to be uploaded
<seb128> to be fair one part of the issue is that gtk3 keep changing theming details this cycle which break the theme, we needed an update for the new gtk
<chrisccoulson> seb128, right. but thunderbird is using gtk2 :)
<seb128> right, should be easy to figure what changed there, I guess most of theming work is for gtk3
<seb128> chrisccoulson, tb is fine for me but I use the light theme, let me try with the default one
<seb128> yeah, I can confirm the issue
<seb128> well it's not a stopper, you can read stuff when you mouseover, still should be fixed today, I will ping Cimi when he gets online
<chrisccoulson> and it didn't break the tabs in firefox too?
<chrisccoulson> actually, 'i'm upgrading now
<chrisccoulson> lets have a bit of breakage for a chance :)
<chrisccoulson> **change
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, you can tell i really need coffee this morning
<seb128> could be that it did, who use tabs? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> joke aside I never opened tabs in tb out of mistakes ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i can't believe jo has taken the car to go out, leaving me in a house with no coffee
<pitti> chrisccoulson: are you guys freezing to death ATM, too? -14 celsius here for several days now..
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, it's certainly colder this week than it has been at any other point during this winter, and people are talking about the cold a lot, but it feels quite normal for this time of year here :)
<chrisccoulson> -14 is pretty cold though ;)
<chrisccoulson> oh, i think it was -9 here last night, which is a bit colder than average
<chrisccoulson> i quite like the cold. it's refreshing :)
<chrisccoulson> w00t, just upgraded to thunderbird 13, unlucky for some ;)
<chrisccoulson> lol @ mark's reply on bug 820034 ;)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 820034 in ubuntu-font-family-sources "Expansion: Miscellaneous Symbols and Pictographs U+1F4A9" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820034
<chrisccoulson> seb128, b'ah, the light-themes update has broken the awesomebar styling :(
<chrisccoulson> which i had actually fixed in firefox a couple of weeks ago to make it not suck with ambiance ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well you are lucky, Cimi is online now
<seb128> chrisccoulson, so just ping him to complain ;-)
<seb128> he just reassigned the slider bug to ido
<seb128> lol
<seb128> chrisccoulson, he also reassigned the tb bug to tb and invalidating the light-theme part of the bug :p
<jincreator> pitti: Hi. Did you see my comment in https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/916847 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 916847 in ttf-unfonts "Please merge fonts-unfonts-core, fonts-unfonts-extra from (universe) from Debian unstable (main) " [Undecided,In progress]
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, it's funny how thunderbird is to blame when i didn't change anything in it yesterday ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yeah, I found as well ;-)
<pitti> jincreator: yes, we need to make them as small as possible; if the package baloons from 7.5 MB to 19, we just can't fit it on the CD any more and have to drop it from the default install
<didrocks> just trying logout/login, bbiab
<pitti> jincreator: if you install with network, they will be installed for Korean users, but they wouldn't be on the live system any more, or for non-network installs, so not really ideal
<jincreator> pitti: Well, but ttf-unfonts-core(fonts-unfonts-core) doesn't ship with Cd and default font is fonts-nanum.
<jincreator> Cd->CD
<jincreator> pitti: Because fonts-nanum is at live system, unfonts and its related packages can install with network, I think.
<seb128> didrocks, gnome-classic as a session is an Ubuntuism right?
<didrocks> seb128: indeed
<didrocks> it's compiz + gnome-panel
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> yw :)
<ricotz> seb128, hello, you forgot to actually add libelf-dev to glib
<seb128> ricotz, arg
<seb128> ricotz, what difference does it make? is that only for the gresource utility?
<ricotz> yes, it wont support reading elfs
<ricotz> like mentioned in the changelog ;)
<seb128> ok, that's fine
<seb128> it's only a play tool, that can wait the next upload
<seb128> that doesn't make any difference for applications or users
<chrisccoulson> isn't the plural of "elf" "elves"? ;)
<seb128> sorry about that, I'm fixing it in the vcs now, I will just not do another upload only for it
<ricotz> seb128, as long no app depends on it to resolve some information on this way
<seb128> ricotz, I go sidetracked by the gzip stuff and finished by dropping the old changelogs rather than using your workaround
<seb128> ricotz, well, we will probably have a glib upload next week, I think precise users are fine for the w.e ;-)
<ricotz> yeah, dropping them was better
<ricotz> right ;)
<didrocks> unity 5.2 is released *phew*
<seb128> didrocks, \o/
<chrisccoulson> nice :)
<pitti> jincreator: hm, indeed; they are on xubuntu and edubuntu, but that shouldn't hurt them much
<seb128> ricotz, btw if you were doing merge requests, I could just bzr merge and we would avoid such errors :p
<ricotz> hehe (or forget about them)
<seb128> I'm lazy enough that I would not forget about the useful ones ;-)
<seb128> I don't like to redo work manually :p
<ricotz> patch -R -p0 < diff seemed easy enough
<seb128> if you have a diff yes
<seb128> but you don't provide that
<ricotz> i gave you the link
<ricotz> twice ;)
<seb128> right, which had stuff like changing -c4 -c1 as well
<seb128> or dropping some of our patches
<seb128> or changing build-depends and break revisions
<seb128> i.e I couldn't apply it, I had to cherry pick the actual fixes
<ricotz> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ricotz/glib.diff
<ricotz> this is the one i gave you
<ricotz> looks pretty clean to me
<seb128> ah that one, yeah, there was some weird reshuffling in the .install, the rules hack was not good and it was reversed
<seb128> but otherwise it was ok ;-)
<seb128> well anyway fixing the vcs, thanks
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
<pitti> hello tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> pitti, it is about bug 911436 and bug 925227. A problem in p11-kit causes a lot of crashes, mainly in CUPS and the bugs are accumulating duplicates.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 911436 in p11-kit "https crashed with SIGSEGV in lookup_or_create_bucket()" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/911436
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 925227 in cups "package cups 1.5.0-16 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/925227
<pitti> tkamppeter: yes, I noticed
<pitti> tkamppeter: I just replied to the second bug
<tkamppeter> pitti, is someone maintaining the p11 stuff?
<pitti> it's assigned to foundations, but no progress on it yet
<tkamppeter> pitti, I have rasied the first bug to "Critical".
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, so bug 805136 got marked as fixed upstream, but it looks it was mainly tested on windows; do you know whether that fix applies to linux as well?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 805136 in thunderbird "accounts window doesn't fit on screen and no scrollbar to show hidden fields" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805136
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, it's got scrollbars and is resizeable on the current nightly build here
<pitti> sweet, thanks
<chrisccoulson> oh, it landed in september. i wonder which release that's in now
<chrisccoulson> it should be in thunderbird 9 then
<jincreator> pitti: I didn't know that these distros are not maintained by same ubuntu-seeds. If than, should I report bug to request change default fonts?
<pitti> jincreator: for xubuntu, yes; edubuntu pulls in pretty much all lang support, they have a DVD and can affort it
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hm, we do have that
 * pitti hugs didrocks
 * didrocks hugs pitti back :)
<didrocks> (sorry, will be hard to reach my number of closed bugs now!) :)
<jincreator> pitti: OK. Then I'll report bug and if Xubuntu developers change it, I'll submit comment at my merge request bug.
<pitti> didrocks: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/bug-fixing/precise-fixes-report.html
<pitti> and I had almost got you!
<pitti> just one more to go
<pitti> jincreator: thanks; but I think that merge is fine now anyway
<seb128> pitti, that was before he added an another hundred to his counter? ;-)
<pitti> seb128: before
<jincreator> pitti: Ah, great.
<didrocks> pitti: toooooo late! :)
<pitti> jincreator: so, if anyone wants to sponsor this, I left an "OK" comment
<pitti> jincreator: otherwise I'll look into it on Monday (need to run in a few mins)
<pitti> seb128, didrocks: I'll spend the afternoon in a train, working offline; do you still need me to do anything in the next few mins?
 * didrocks thinks that mvo's results are quite disappointing, he doesn't whip the crack enough to get his bug fix counter at the top :)
<jincreator> pitti: I see.
<didrocks> pitti: all sounds safe and good! :) Enjoy your travel
<seb128> pitti, I think we are fine, is there anything we should watch for?
<seb128> pitti, have a good w.e!
<pitti> seb128: noting in particular from my side
<seb128> ok, great
<pitti> we don't have a release meeting today
<seb128> see you on monday then ;-)
<pitti> didrocks: thanks
<pitti> seb128: merci
<pitti> enjoy the weekend, y'all :0
<didrocks> have a good week-end pitti :)
<seb128> danke
<pitti> finally have some time to work on that "report disk wakeup culprits" program
<didrocks> oh great :)
<pitti> seb128: I looked at bug 890592, but not very successfully so far; need to debug that harder, kernel is not giving me cookies :(
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 890592 in udev "Ejecting a CD or DVD manually does not unmount it" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/890592
<seb128> pitti, I noticed your comment, thanks for looking at it
<seb128> pitti, good that you get it as well at least, it will make debugging easier ;-)
<seb128> it's quite disturbing to be still able to browse a CD in nautilus, i.e enter dirs and everything when the CD has been ejected and is on your desk
<pitti> I can easily fix this part
<pitti> and already did so locally
<pitti> but now the eject button doesn't work at all any more
<pitti> i. e. you need to use the nautilus one
<pitti> that's the kernel part
<didrocks> sil2100: keep me up to date on the compiz progress, will be nice to push to a ppa for user testing
<seb128> pitti, ok
<didrocks> sil2100: also, I think that now unity 5.2 is ready, your team needs to bump unity in the hud ppa
<didrocks> (this is something to see with gord to take his latest code)
<gord> ah yes
<gord> didrocks, sil2100 - will wait for later today, hud branch dep's on another branch that conflicts with trunk. need to wait for the americans to awaken
<didrocks> gord: let's wait on the us then! :)
 * pitti waves good bye, enjoy the weekend everyone!
<didrocks> see you pitti :)
<seb128> pitti, have fun, see you
<sil2100> didrocks: working on it, it seems I was missing some patches to make unity and upstream compiz work
<sil2100> didrocks: it's rebuilding now
 * sil2100 sighs
<sil2100> Could anyone take a look ;)?
<sil2100> http://paste.ubuntu.com/827533
<sil2100> stdout and stderr from my 'buggy' unity compiz session
<sil2100> The panel, launcher and dash are there, but I can't see any graphics
<sil2100> Instead, I get black rectangles everywhere, blinking from time to time
<sil2100> During moving windows it's the same - and it only happens with the unityshell plugin enabled
<sil2100> didrocks, smspillaz ;)? ^
<didrocks> sil2100: i think you should see that directly with upstream, so sam :)
<Beret> hi all
<Beret> are the depends for unity currently broken?
<didrocks> Beret: bamf FTBFS
<didrocks> Beret: because of the new glib, just fixed it
<seb128> didrocks, not because of glib, don't blame glib for use of outdated apis in dx code ;-)
<didrocks> yeah, it's all dbo's fault! :)
<ockham> hi; this merge request is already approved, but doesn't seem to have been merged yet:
<ockham> https://code.launchpad.net/~jconti/indicator-applet/gnome3/+merge/80877
<ockham> it would be great to have it in precise...
<ockham> anyone know why that hasn't been done yet?
<seb128> ockham, it will be in precise don't worry, they just go busy and didn't roll tarballs for a while
<ockham> seb128: great to hear!
<seb128> that's starting again, we got a new libdbusmenu and indicator stack being uploaded
<cjwatson> hey, I'm trying to fix bug 925427, and am stuck on a stupid problem: I can't get GTK to hide the contents of a widget without causing its container to want to resize
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 925427 in ubiquity ""Ready when you are" message is misleading and incorrect" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/925427
<cjwatson> is there some way I can get a widget to just not display anything, but keep its existing size?
<cjwatson> this is frustrating since I'm sure it should be easy, I just can't find it
<cjwatson> or maybe I want to freeze the container's size allocation or something
<seb128> cjwatson, hum, not sure how to do that, you might have a better chance to get a reply on #gtk+ or #gnome-hackers on irc.gnome.org
<Beret> didrocks, sweet thanks
<seb128> try the gtk channel you usually have a good chance to get a reply there
<cjwatson> fair enough, thanks
<cjwatson> I have one last idea I'll try first :)
<cjwatson> (temporarily set the container's size request to its current allocation)
<ockham> cjwatson: if you succeed, can you post a link to a vcs commit or whatever to let others see how you did it?
<cjwatson> sure
<cjwatson> bingo!  cardboard programmer strikes again
<cjwatson> seb128,ockham: there's some more work to do before I commit this (notably, I now need to do the same for KDE), but it's essentially http://paste.ubuntu.com/827602/
<seb128> cjwatson, ok, seems to make sense, thanks ;-)
<mdeslaur> heh, "cardboard programmer"...first time I've heard that :)
<cjwatson> jodh used the term "confessional debugging" to me yesterday which is a synonym but I hadn't heard that one either ...
<mdeslaur> hehe, good one too :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, can I get your opinion on something? ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-desktop/commit/?id=a81bd53c44a0785373ba9fba543556e3c4e12431 do you see that as an api change?
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll put those packages I compiled up somewhere
<didrocks> sil2100: are they working?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you think it will make g-s-d bug if we take that without updating gsd?
<sil2100> didrocks: well... ;) Not on my desktop, that's why I would like to see if it's the same on other platforms
<sil2100> Since it seems to be a driver issue
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it should be fine if we drop our patch from g-s-d
<didrocks> sil2100: you can maybe see with your fellows on your team then, to see if it works? :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, we should drop this one if we take the new gnome-desktop: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-settings-daemon/ubuntu/view/head:/debian/patches/46_share_rr_screen.patch
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm pondering backporting the work federico did to improve dock stations support in the xrandr code, but first we would need to update gnome-desktop, so trying to figure in what order we should do things
<seb128> chrisccoulson, http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/commit/?id=6e17bc786f55f283f2c721249197e7740174fd43 has "This requires gnome-desktop 3.3.4 or later, as the semantics of gnome_rr_screen_new() are slightly different there - now it returns a singleton instead of a new object every time."
<seb128> I was wondering if we would have issues without that
<sil2100> didrocks: will do so ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, right, that patch is to drop for sure, I'm trying to figure what will happen to g-s-d without the patch and the new gnome-desktop
<seb128> I guess I should just try ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, the relevant part of http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/commit/?id=6e17bc786f55f283f2c721249197e7740174fd43 is the bit which drops the change that is equivalent to our patch
<chrisccoulson> it seems that rodrigo committed our change upstream
<chrisccoulson> and this commit reverts it for the new gnome-desktop
<chrisccoulson> so, i think we should be fine
<didrocks> sil2100: excellent, let's cross fingers then :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh, I see, http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/commit/plugins/xrandr/gsd-xrandr-manager.c?id=4cb1515ebaa635e7686d153eba977a206b256514
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<Beret> didrocks, still get - http://paste.ubuntu.com/827617/
<didrocks> Beret: you will need to dist-upgrade
<Beret> didrocks, that was from a dist-upgrade
<didrocks> Beret: but again, new unity is not built yet
<Beret> oh ok
<didrocks> Beret: get apt-get update and apt-cache policy at some point will tell you that unity 5.2 is available
<Beret> didrocks, oh ok, thanks, I was under the impression it was built already
<Beret> 's all good
<GunnarHj> Current unity dependency issue:
<GunnarHj> ~$ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<GunnarHj> Reading package lists... Done
<GunnarHj> Building dependency tree
<GunnarHj> Reading state information... Done
<GunnarHj> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<GunnarHj> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<GunnarHj> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<GunnarHj> or been moved out of Incoming.
<GunnarHj> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<GunnarHj> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<GunnarHj>  ubuntu-desktop : Depends: unity but it is not going to be installed
<GunnarHj> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<didrocks> desrt: hey, are you around?
<didrocks> GunnarHj: not an issue, you get nux installed, but unity is not yet published
<didrocks> and there is an ABI break
<seb128> GunnarHj, it's a transition, you need to wait for unity to build
<GunnarHj> didrocks, seb128: Ok, thanks for letting me know. Just wanted to mention it in case ... :)
<didrocks> no worry, should be published soon :)
 * kenvandine installs thunderbird
<desrt> didrocks: yup
<desrt> good morning, everyone
<didrocks> desrt: good morning!
<didrocks> desrt: remember this discussion about the "default" value?
<desrt> yesish :)
<desrt> the one about indicating on a slider, etc?
<didrocks> yeah
<desrt> how can i help you?
<desrt> seb128: poke
<didrocks> so basically, I tried that: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/827651/
<seb128> desrt, hi
<desrt> seb128: remember how i asked you to package the beta automake?
<seb128> desrt, yes?
<didrocks> unfortunatly, it seems that default_gtk_theme doesn't really contain the default
<seb128> desrt, I hate you for that :p
<didrocks> but the current selection
<desrt> seb128: why?
<seb128> desrt, I've just waster 1 hour try to debug why the current debian version I upload to precise fail in the testsuit
<desrt> seb128: doko hit you over the head for the NMU?
<desrt> oh.
<seb128> it hits Makefile.am: required file `./NEWS' not found
<seb128> and exit 1
<desrt> shouldn't uloading a debian src package direct to precise cause no trouble at all?
<seb128> desrt, it should, dunno why the testsuit work for them and not for us
<desrt> huh
<desrt> sorry :)
<seb128> desrt, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa/+build/3183452 is your new version as well
<seb128> let's see if that one builds
<desrt> didrocks: so one note: g_settings_revert() here is probably not doing what you think
<seb128> desrt, debian has 1.11.2 not 1.11.3
<desrt> seb128: ya.  1.11.3 only came out 2 days ago
<didrocks> desrt: oh?
<desrt> (ie: no point in trying to package the beta anymore)
<desrt> didrocks: once a gsettings object is delayed, it is delayed forever
<desrt> didrocks: lemme try this code locally
<desrt> it 'looks fine'
<didrocks> interesting :)
<desrt> other than the revert thing
<seb128> desrt, hum, so you don't need 1.11.3?
<seb128> desrt, I though you wanted the new version
<desrt> seb128: no.  1.11.3 is the one i want.
<seb128> desrt, well anyway it's uploaded
<desrt> 1.11.2b was a beta release for 1.11.3
<desrt> seb128: nice :)
<seb128> desrt, it's the one in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa/+build/3183452
<desrt> seb128: thanks very much.  i'll test that as soon as it is built.
<seb128> desrt, it will not build, seems it has the same issue :-(
 * desrt just got a similar email this morning from someone else: http://koji.fedoraproject.org/koji/taskinfo?taskID=3758796
<seb128> Makefile.am: required file `./ChangeLog' not found
<seb128> Makefile.am: installing `./COPYING' using GNU General Public License v3 file
<seb128> Makefile.am:     Consider adding the COPYING file to the version control system
<seb128> Makefile.am:     for your code, to avoid questions about which license your project uses.
<seb128> Makefile.am:1: installing `./texinfo.tex'
<seb128> + exit_status=1
<desrt> 'touch'? :)
<seb128> desrt, well it's the test suit, I need to understand how it creates the test subdirs and why it's working in Debian
<desrt> seb128: if it's too much hassle, i don't blame you if you want to give up
<desrt> this is really not your responsibility at all
<seb128> desrt, well I've synced the current version to precise and we will need to sort it anyway, the previous version was failed to build as well it seems, so probably something else changed
<desrt> i've been in touch with the debian maintainer.  he's pretty responsive and promised me some speedy packaging when it came out
<desrt> so i'll ping him back
<seb128> desrt, don't worry one way or another I need to fill my friday afternoon ;-)
<desrt> nice canadian guy :)
<desrt> after that, once debian has it updated, i feel i have better grounds to harass doko
<seb128> desrt, hum, if you email him can you drop a "btw the current version failed to build in Ubuntu: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/91800731/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.automake1.11_1%3A1.11.2-1ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz, do you have a clue about what could be wrong"?
<desrt> seb128: i don't want to tell him i'm involved with ubuntu.  he may stop responding to my mails :p
<seb128> desrt, lol
<desrt> (actually, i already sent the mail so it's just too late) :p
<desrt> didrocks: huh
<desrt> didrocks: i suspect you have found a bug
<didrocks> \o/
<desrt> i get to avoid working on the hud for another day!
<desrt> \o/
 * desrt checks to make sure olli is not around
<didrocks> desrt: ahah, "emergency fix for desktop?" :)
<desrt> yes.  highly critical issue, clearly.
<desrt> no.. but seriously... i can't imagine this takes more than half an hour to track down
<desrt> hopefully it's something easy to fix
<didrocks> great :-)
<desrt> ya.  it's a dconf bug with an obvious (but slightly tricky) fix
<desrt> i'm surprised you're the first person to notice this
<didrocks> yeah, as you were telling that it's a quite well known trick :)
<dobey> didrocks: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/827689/
<dobey> didrocks: what's up with upgrading nux removing unity? :)
<didrocks> dobey: nux has an ABI break, apt-cache policy unity should show you you don't have 5.2
<dobey> indeed
<didrocks> it's published now, so should be soon available
<desrt> didrocks: http://git.gnome.org/browse/dconf/commit/?id=33f32ba175c6192d500ed7081d3cf973e724379a
<dobey> oh looks like it's available now
<didrocks> ah :)
<desrt> damn.  that only took 15 minutes.
<didrocks> desrt: what, even not half an hour? :)
<dobey> it wasn't 10 minutes ago when i last did apt-get update
<didrocks> desrt: ok, I see that you need to know the layering level of dconf for it :)
<desrt> ya.. as i said, tricky
<desrt> but obviously trivial
<desrt> anyway.. next release will be on feb 6
<desrt> so you can wait for that or you can vendorpatch until then
 * desrt thinks that package build priority should be related to historical time-to-build
<desrt> 'oh?  you did a dconf upload?  well, that won't take long at all.... here... go first."
<desrt> "oh... your name is Sweetshark?  i think i have a free slot next week..."
<cjwatson> desrt: well volunteered to work on the LP build scheduler
<desrt> :)
<didrocks> desrt: I think this can wait anyway :)
<seb128> desrt, ok, it's your day
<desrt> seb128: sup?
<didrocks> second bug? :)
<desrt> didrocks: by that measure, every day is my day :)
<seb128> desrt, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intltool/0.50.0-0ubuntu3
<didrocks> desrt: heh :)
<desrt> seb128: damn.  i just filed a new bug against intltool :)
<desrt> seb128: thanks :)
<seb128> desrt, and I hate automake, the tests behave different when ran manually, the test which failed on the buildd works for me, I retried and it's ok now on the buildds
<desrt> seb128: must be the old kernel version or something ;)
<seb128> desrt, seems it was a random error, looks like you will get your deb in a bit
<seb128> desrt, ;-)
<seb128> desrt, automake takes longer to build that glib and gtk together
<desrt> seb128: it's all tests...
<seb128> well it takes like 15 seconds to build but it tests for 45 minutes
<seb128> desrt, yeah, their tests are taking ages
 * desrt needs to keep up the pressure on danilo
<seb128> I've a new respect for automake, we might not like it but I didn't know it was that much test covered :p
<desrt> seb128: you merely have to justify that by telling yourself that they must be really really really bad at writing testcases :p
<seb128> desrt, I think your bug is a dup of https://bugs.launchpad.net/intltool/+bug/903340
<seb128> desrt, https://code.launchpad.net/~hiberis/intltool/bug-903340/+merge/89088
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 903340 in gentoo "intltool.m4 should use --no-translations only if >=intltool-0.50.0 is detected" [Medium,Won't fix]
<desrt> ah yes.  probably.
<desrt> uh.  wontfix?
<seb128> desrt, the gentoo line
<dobey> eh
<seb128> desrt, launchpad can be confusing like that :p
<dobey> oh hmm
<pgraner> didrocks, are you seeing compiz and unity-panel service segfaults on the new packages today?
<seb128> pgraner, no, stacktrace? can you pastebin your .xsession-errors?
<desrt> seb128: i believe my bug stands
<didrocks> pgraner: I got not issue in the user testing as well
<desrt> the bug danilo marked as wontfix is only 1 of my 3 suggested solutions
<didrocks> and nothing relevant on lanchpad
<seb128> desrt, it seem a similar issue, though the solutions suggested are different
<didrocks> launchpad*
<seb128> didrocks, I bet you a beer that it's partial upgrades somewhat :p
<didrocks> yeah :)
<didrocks> like no unity-services
 * desrt will fight with him about it :)
<didrocks> pgraner: apt-cache policy unity-services
<pgraner> seb128, didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/926137
<ubot2`> pgraner: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0xa5ae8cc> bug 926137 not found
<didrocks> pgraner: waow, the stacktace looks weird
<didrocks> let's wait for the retracer
<didrocks> pgraner: do you have that constantly?
<seb128> didrocks, it retraced and failed
<didrocks> oh right, second comment
<pgraner> pgraner@beavis:~$ apt-cache policy unity-services
<pgraner> unity-services:
<pgraner>   Installed: 5.2.0-0ubuntu1
<pgraner>   Candidate: 5.2.0-0ubuntu1
<pgraner>   Version table:
<pgraner>  *** 5.2.0-0ubuntu1 0
<pgraner>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main amd64 Packages
<pgraner>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<didrocks> ok, sounds fine…
<seb128> didrocks, side effect of having ddebs out of soyuz, it takes some hours to get the new ddebds
<seb128> didrocks, pgraner: sees to be 916228
<seb128> seems
<seb128> not new in 5.2 and quite some duplicates
<didrocks> indeed
<seb128> somebody should hit on dx for having ignored it for 5.2
<didrocks> I'll add it as critical on unity distro priority
<didrocks> as it seems they don't look at milestones
<pgraner> seb128, yea by box is borked had to move to laptop
<didrocks> pgraner: you didn't get it at all with 5.0 before?
<seb128> pgraner, does it happen all the time?
<pgraner> didrocks, everytime, I had filed a compiz bug with stacktrace  but its not in lp now
<didrocks> pgraner: ok, I've added it as critical on the unity distro priority list
<didrocks> pgraner: I'll make sure Tim is aware of it
<didrocks> (and eventually distro-patch is)
<pgraner> didrocks, refiling the compiz one now
<didrocks> pgraner: yes please (I have good feeling it's due to nux or unity as compiz didn't change)
<seb128> pgraner, you can try your luck on #ubuntu-unity to see if anyone is wanting to look at the issue
<seb128> pgraner, it's not a new bug, it's opened for some time and was milestoned but they ignored it so far, maybe you can provide them useful infos since you get the issue
<pgraner> didrocks, its nux ... bug #926149
<seb128> pgraner, 916228 is the bug you hit
<pgraner> seb128, sure just tell me, hell I'll give em' remote access to the box
<didrocks> pgraner: is 926149 a typo? I don't find it or lost access :)
<seb128> pgraner, well, it's really a dx issue, try #ubuntu-unity
<seb128> didrocks, it's probably not retraced yet
<didrocks> right, the team shouldn't be subscribed to it yet
<seb128> didrocks, the new apport bugs are private for us until retracing
<pgraner> didrocks, yep thats the correct number
<didrocks> pgraner: for your first bug, I flagged it for 5.2, and set it as high (then Tim set it as critical)
<didrocks> shame that it was ignored
<seb128> pgraner, can you go on #ubuntu-unity and ask them if you can help providing infos for 916228
<didrocks> seb128: understood!
<seb128> ?
<seb128> or DBO maybe can help you
<pgraner> seb128, sure thing
<seb128> but better on #ubuntu-unity anyway
<seb128> we only do the packaging, that issue is in the unity code
<seb128> tjaalton, hey
<seb128> tjaalton, did you forget to push your totem upload to the vcs? it's still UNRELEASED there, you should copy the upload changelog, debcommit -r and push ;-)
<tjaalton> seb128: what about now?
<seb128> tjaalton, thanks ;-)
<tjaalton> probably just forgot the second push, did it now and it seemed to do "something" :)
<seb128> tjaalton, it's all good now
<tjaalton> great
<desrt> seb128: so... how do you feel about orlando in september?
<seb128> desrt, ?
<desrt> http://www.suse.com/events/susecon/
<seb128> lol
<desrt> http://en.opensuse.org/SUSECon_Planning
<desrt> i'm actually seriously considering going
<desrt> i think we should send a large contingent :)
<desrt> "uh.  hi.  this is an _ubuntu_ hotel."
<seb128> ;-)
<jbicha> Linux for Humans not Lizards!
<seb128> desrt, it's a short fly for you, I don't consider crossing the ocean just to troll vuntz :p
 * desrt would go great distances to troll vuntz
<seb128> hehe
<desrt> didrocks: you in? :)
<seb128> desrt, I'm sure vuntz likes this hotel and remember fondly his UDS there :p
<didrocks> desrt: yeah, I'm here :)
<desrt> seb128: the first part is probably true. ;)
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> oh well, I'm in for sure!
<desrt> didrocks: seriously?
<desrt> because i'd seriously do this
<didrocks> ahah ;)
<didrocks> trolling vuntz at any cost!
<desrt> it's not just about vuntz, you know
<desrt> lizards are people too
 * didrocks still remind every that he's sharing his bed with a Novell's lizard because Julie likes it :)
<kenvandine> haha
 * desrt has such a lizard, but avoids sleeping with it
<sil2100> didrocks, smspillaz: just a quick question
<sil2100> For the packages I was to prepare, what version of libnux should I use?
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, you mean, unity in general,
<didrocks> sil2100: you should just take the version in the distro
<didrocks> of unity
<didrocks> reapply my changes
<didrocks> and build from that
<didrocks> desrt: I'm sure it was a vuntz evil plan when he gave me one at guadec!
<sil2100> Since I'm trying to make someone from my team install my packages, but it seems he has a too 'recent' libnux2.0-0, which makes installing my unity packages impossible
<didrocks> sil2100: is he on precise?
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, and he seems to have a newer libnux2.0-0 - in version 2.2-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, that's why you should build with my latest unity branch
<sil2100> While I have (and the packages I built require) libnux2.0-0 in version 2.2-0ubuntu2
<didrocks> sil2100: lp:~ubuntu-desktop/unity/unbuntu
<didrocks> ubuntu*
<sil2100> But wait, I think I did
<didrocks> then takes the branch with my changes I pointed to you (the sed change in debian/rules)
<didrocks> and apply it on top of this branch
<sil2100> hmmm, ok
 * sil2100 got a bit lost in all the packages, patches and versions
<sil2100> One moment then ;) Thanks
<desrt> didrocks: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=669324
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 669324 in gsettings "API for getting 'reset' GSettings value" [Normal,New]
<desrt> didrocks: basically a bug talking about the reasons for not wanting that API.  i welcome your thoughts.
<didrocks> desrt: oh sure, sorry, kind of pingy machine right now, but I'm opening the tab :)
<desrt> no worries.
<popey> cjwatson: is it expected behaviour during 12.04 install to 'wipe swap space for security' even on a brand new laptop which only ever had windows 7 on it?
<seb128> does somebody understand what's going on there?
<seb128> http://paste.ubuntu.com/827823/
<seb128> desrt, ^ maybe you? ;-)
<seb128> it's basically filesystem stuff but I don't get it, it's a file it would let me rm
<desrt> seb128: i assume you are 'user' here
<cjwatson> popey: yes, if you're using encrypted swap
<seb128> I start thinking it's a libc, coreutils bug or something
<seb128> yes
<cjwatson> or rather an encrypted home directory or whatever it is
<desrt> seb128: there's no good reason for why that should be happening
<seb128> desrt, I can't recreate the issue myself by creating a dir and file with the same permission
<desrt> seb128: it looks like a weird filesystem issue
<seb128> desrt, that's the automake testsuit issue
<desrt> or maybe apparmor is doing something
<desrt> wtf
<seb128> yes, wtf
<desrt> all you need for 'rm' is write access to the directory
<seb128> I don't get it
<apw> desrt, it worked for me
<seb128> and I can't recreate it manually
<desrt> seb128: there's something weird going on on the builders
<desrt> (as usual)
<seb128> somewhat the automake script is creating it in a weird way
<seb128> desrt, no, I get it on my disk
<desrt> oh
<seb128> it's my box
<desrt> weird!!
<seb128> yes...
<seb128> I can cp the dir around and it's still buggy
<desrt> but when you create it yourself, not
<seb128> but if I tar and untar it the untarred dir works
<desrt> maybe ACL?
<seb128> acl?
<desrt> access control lists
<seb128> right, but how do I check that?
<desrt> lsattr might be a place to start?
<seb128> thanks I was trying to remember that command :p
 * desrt knows so very little about this stuff
<seb128> $ lsattr bug
<seb128> -------------e- bug/file2
<desrt> ya.  that's normal.
<desrt> check the dir?
<seb128> bug is the dir
<desrt> ya.  what's the dir say?
<desrt> lsattr -d bug
<seb128> $ lsattr -d bug
<seb128> -------------e- bug
<desrt> seb128: and what happens if you use 'tar' to do the copy?
<desrt> and can you send me the result?
<seb128> desrt, <seb128> but if I tar and untar it the untarred dir works
<desrt> crap!
<seb128> desrt, I tried, that "fixes" it
<apw> seb128, where did this come from this directory ?
<desrt> seb128: can you paste the result of 'strace rm -rf bug' ?
<apw> seb128, and have you checked dmesg
 * desrt wants to see the unlink() call failing
<seb128> apw, the dir comes from the automake1.11 test suit
<seb128> a make distdir test case
<seb128> the same testsuit works on debian
<apw> an strace sounds good here, pls pastebin it
<seb128> apw, nothing weird in dmesg
<desrt> seb128: sounds like apparmor, then?
<seb128> apw, well "dmesg" is useless, it's spammed by tons of
<seb128> [31734.002164] Either the lower file is not in a valid eCryptfs format, or the key could not be retrieved. Plaintext passthrough mode is not enabled; returning -EIO
<sil2100> aarghh
<desrt> oh.
<sil2100> (don't mind me)
<apw> seb128, is bug in the ecryptfs ?
<desrt> this is on a cryptfs homedir?
<seb128> desrt, that's just spam, nothing to do with this bug, buildds don't use ecryptfs
<jdstrand> grep DEN /var/log/kern.log
<desrt> k...
<jdstrand> that doesn't sound like apparmor
<seb128> apw, no, the build fails on buildds
<popey> cjwatson: oh, encrypted home implies encrypted swap? makes sense ☺
<jdstrand> we don't profile the shell or 'rm'
<apw> but right now, is this bug directory in there now
<seb128> http://paste.ubuntu.com/827834/
<seb128> that's the strace
<apw> seb128,what filesystem type is 'bug' in
<seb128> apw, ext4
<cjwatson> popey: yep
<apw> seb128, no overlays or anything
<jdstrand> sounds like ecryptfs too
<seb128> right, my user dir is ecryptfs, but the same test fails on the builders
<seb128> let me try to get out of the ecryptfs for debugging
<jdstrand> weird
<apw> seb128, so this isn't ext4 at all then ?
<apw> seb128, so we may have a different local reason for failure here
<desrt> seb128: can you try on your local machine inside of a native ext4 fs?
<apw> can you confirm whether you get an new ecryptfs report for each rm ?
<desrt> or on a tmpfs, even?
<apw> as the error there means you have a broken encrypted file on disk, often a 0 length file in the underlying fs
<desrt> seb128: also... buy a thinkpad :)
<seb128> sorry guys, trying to get the issue out of ecryptfs
<seb128> apw, no, I don't get new ecryptfs error every time I try to rm it
<seb128> http://paste.ubuntu.com/827844/
<seb128> that's in my /tmp
<seb128> i.e out of my user ecryptfs dir
<desrt> seb128: okay.  next show us a strace of you cping the file
<jdstrand> seb128: your lsattr output is interesting
<desrt> strace cp -a bug /tmp
<jdstrand> the 'e' is not normal. I don't think tar will preserve extended attributes
<seb128> desrt, http://paste.ubuntu.com/827847/
<desrt> this is getting awesome
<jdstrand> man chattr tells me that 'e' is 'extent format'
<desrt> fsetxattr(4, "system.posix_acl_access", "\x02\x00\x00\x00\x01\x00\x04\x00\xff\xff\xff\xff\x04\x00\x04\x00\xff\xff\xff\xff \x00\x04\x00\xff\xff\xff\xff", 28, 0) = 0
<desrt> hum!!
<seb128> jdstrand, hum
<desrt> seb128: apt-get install attr
<desrt> seb128: and run getfattr -d on some things
<desrt> seb128: this is almost certainly some posix acl thing after all
<jdstrand> seb128: actually, that might be a flase alarm
<seb128> desrt, getfattr -d outputs nothing
<jdstrand> seb128: looks like 'e' is used when it is on ecryptfs
<desrt> seb128: even on the file in /tmp ?
<desrt> after copying...
<seb128> $ getfattr -d /tmp/unity_support_test.0
<seb128> $
<desrt> this is very annoying!!
<desrt> seb128: i guess root can delete it anyway, right?
<seb128> desrt, yes
<desrt> seb128: it strikes me as a bit odd...
<desrt> because clearly fsetxattr is being called here
<seb128> desrt, I will try to get a sharable testcase
<seb128> well you can apt-get source automake1.11 and build it if you want
<desrt> seb128: try with -m -
<desrt> to fgetattr
<desrt> or getfattr (dumb command name)
<kenvandine> :-D
<desrt> seb128: looks like the default behaviour is to filter out 'system' items from the output of -d
<desrt> seb128: looks like there is also a getfacl command
<seb128> still no output
<seb128> do you get output from it?
<desrt> seb128: i get nothing from it, but my filesystem isn't filled with evil files :)
<seb128> $ getfacl file3
<seb128> # file: file3
<seb128> # owner: seb128
<seb128> # group: seb128
<seb128> user::r--
<seb128> group::r--
<seb128> other::r--
<seb128> $ rm file3
<seb128> rm: remove write-protected regular empty file `file3'? y
<seb128> rm: cannot remove `file3': Permission denied
<desrt> behold.  totally normal.
<desrt> seb128: this is amazing...
<desrt> seb128: what if you copy without -a ?
 * desrt would be very surprised if the problem still happened in that case
<seb128> desrt, wait, I'm very confused now, I will redo a proper build in /tmp to be sure to have nothing weird from my ecryptfs
<desrt> seb128: it shouldn't matter
<desrt> seb128: if there is no acl being copied to /tmp then i can't imagine what the issue would be
<desrt> seb128: but yes.  please try that :)
<stgraber> seb128: you tried lsattr on it already I guess? (should be -------------e- if nothing special)
<seb128> stgraber, yes
 * didrocks waves good evening and good week-end!
<seb128> 'night didrocks
<desrt> didrocks: good night
<didrocks> merci seb128, toi aussi! You too desrt :)
<seb128> desrt, seems it doesn't bug the same way out of my user dir
<desrt> seb128: add to it the fact that debian seems fine...
<desrt> and fedora too
<desrt> i wonder if the builders have some weird ecrypt-like issue
<desrt> maybe linux containers or something, causing trouble?
<seb128> desrt, well I would assume the debian buildders have similar containers and automake built on our builders before
<desrt> seb128: you said 2.11.2b had the same problem, right?
<seb128> desrt, that's 1.11.2 we are talking about
<desrt> well, afaik nobody actually packaged 1.11.2?
<seb128> desrt, it's the version debian has and that I synced today and that failed to build
<desrt> right.  okay.
<seb128> desrt, .3 was for the ppa but it hits similar issues
<desrt> .2 must be recently packaged
<seb128> desrt, 2012-01-15
<desrt> i'm guessing that was in response to my ping to the maintainer asking about packaging .3 when it comes out
<desrt> "oh.. i didn't even do .2... let's do that now"
<desrt> seb128: did you consider trying a build of .1 on your machine?
<desrt> or on the builders?
<seb128> desrt, yes, .1 failed the same way on my machine
<desrt> because... like... it could be automake that changed, between .1 and .2
<desrt> or it could be something else
<desrt> ah
<seb128> but I start thinking my issue is ecryptfs related
<desrt> so that's very interesting
<desrt> well... maybe not
<desrt> .1 used to work on the builders, and presumably used to work on ecryptfs (let's assume)
<desrt> now it doesn't
<desrt> the builders and you don't share a kernel, but they do share a userspace
<desrt> i wonder if something in precise like glibc or libacl or something like that have some weird issue that is causing troubles
<desrt> can you try submitting .1 to the builders?
<desrt> under precise
<seb128> desrt, yes, will do that
<desrt> looks like doko may end up with some work to do after all ;)
<seb128> I also started a build on a porter box to make sure it's not ecryptfs
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> seb128: does the plain upstream tarball cause the issue?
<seb128> desrt, if you don't need to much cpu for your work you can just apt-get source automake1.11 cd here and debuild it
<desrt> okay.  i'll do that.
<desrt> i have an encrypted filesystem... but not a bad one :)
<seb128> desrt, it's distdir.test fail fails there when doing the make check-TESTS
 * desrt is on acloca17
<seb128> desrt, yeah, it can take a while
<mdeslaur> seb128: do you need to do something special to get the user wallpapers in lightdm?
<seb128> desrt, you can try to stop it and just run ./distdir.test
<seb128> in tests
<seb128> mdeslaur, define user, it doesn't work with wallpapers stored in your user dir atm and you need to change the background in the control center
<seb128> mdeslaur, lightdm only has the path to the image, if it's in an user dir it can't read that doesn't work
<mdeslaur> seb128: ah, ok, cool
<seb128> desrt, that specific issue is ecryptfs for sure then
<seb128> I don't need a full build
<seb128> - apt-get source automake1.11
<seb128> cd automake1.11-1.11.1
<seb128> ./configure && make
<seb128> cd tests
<seb128> ./distdir.test
<seb128>  
<seb128> it breaks in my user dir
<seb128> works in tmp
<seb128> let's see what the build on the porter box do
<desrt> i just don't understand how you can copy the file from your userdir to tmp and still have the problem
<seb128> I guess the buildds issue is different from mine
<desrt> yet supposedly there are no extended attributes or anything
<desrt> seb128: did you look at the log?
<desrt> like... does it fail the same test in the same way?
<desrt> or just.... some issue?
<seb128> $ rm -rf /tmp/some/file
<seb128> rm: cannot remove `/tmp/some/file': Permission denied
<seb128> $
<seb128> yet ...
<seb128> desrt, the log has no details, it has a line PASS: or FAIL: <testname> for each test
<seb128> so I just know it failed
<desrt> same test, tho
<seb128> yes
<seb128> in 800 tests
<desrt> a mystery!
<seb128> one fail and it's the same one
<desrt> PASS: distdir.test
<desrt> seb128: get a thinkpad :p
<seb128> desrt, lol
<seb128> desrt, ok, thanks for the help
<desrt> seb128: i'm the one that gave you the problem in the first place
<desrt> really, doko should be thanking me ;)
<seb128> desrt, the retry failed on another test so I think the buildd issue is a different one
<seb128> desrt, and my local build issue is an ecryptfs issue for sure
<seb128> desrt, I will upload a package with verbose output for the buildd issue
<desrt> seb128: cool
<desrt> maybe it was just ETOOMANYTESTS
<seb128> I should give it to chrisccoulson
<seb128> he's used to those :p
<chrisccoulson> wassup?
<seb128> he got lot of fun firefox testsuit issues
<seb128> chrisccoulson, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/91811783/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.automake1.11_1%3A1.11.2-1ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<seb128> chrisccoulson, want some testsuit fixing fun :p
<chrisccoulson> "la la la la la"
 * chrisccoulson puts fingers in ears
<chrisccoulson> :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I just wasted an hour to notice that my local issue is due to ecryptfs
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it won't let me delete a file
<chrisccoulson> that sucks ;)
<seb128> empty file in a read only dir, which is fine out of ecryptfs
<seb128> indeed!
<desrt> seb128: btw: debian maintainer says he will get around to having .3 in debian unstable over the weekend
<seb128> desrt, excellent, I can probably sync that on monday then ;-)
<desrt> seb128: assuming you can figure out the builder issues
<desrt> seb128: got a link to the .1 upload?
 * desrt is curious how that will end
<seb128> desrt, not yet, I will let you know the details when I'm done with it
<kenvandine> seb128, i uploaded g-c-c to the ubuntu-desktop ppa
<kenvandine> let the carnage begin :)
<desrt> oh.  party time.
<desrt> smspillaz: paying attention? :)
 * kenvandine heads to lunch, bbiab
<desrt> oh
<desrt> that's 3.2
<desrt> kenvandine: where's the carnage?
<jbicha> desrt: I know, I was disappointed too ;)
<kenvandine> new sound settings panel for control-center
<kenvandine> in the ubuntu-desktop ppa
<desrt> that's not carnage
<desrt> that's merely sad
 * desrt disappears for now
<dobey> why is unity-greeter reading my user settings?
<jbicha> dobey: which settings? reading your wallpaper is a feature now
<dobey> the wallpaper
<dobey> i'll file a bug
<jbicha> but that's not a bug
<dobey> it's a security/privacy issue, and it's a misfeature.
<jbicha> dobey: you probably should read bug 844081
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 844081 in accountsservice "Unity Greeter - Background of the Unity Greeter should reflect the background chosen by the user that is currently selected" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/844081
<dobey> i should probably file a bug, because any bug with 44 comments and which is considered fixed released (which is technically true, because the bug isn't a bug, but a work statement, and the work was completed).
<jbicha> dobey: comment 19 might be what you want but it looks like sabdfl doesn't like the idea
<dobey> not really
<mdeslaur> dobey: why is that a security/privacy issue? if you don't want local users to read your wallpaper, set appropriate permissions on the file...
<jbicha> you could then use a .gschema.override to make it system-wide by default? or how about #6
<dobey> one thing i do want, is rationale from design for having such a "feature" in the first place. "it would be nice" or "we should do it" are not rational reasons to implement it.
<jbicha> how about "it looks cool" and makes the computer "more personalized"
<dobey> mdeslaur: ~/.config/dconf is only readable by me.
<dobey> jbicha: no
<jbicha> I am a bit skeptical of it being a privacy issue, it's not like it's showing stuff from hidden directories in ~/Pictures
<dobey> jbicha: well, not unless it's set as your background anyway
<jbicha> then it's not very private, is it? ;)
<dobey> sure, unless you are choosing to set it as your greeter background as well
<dobey> which i haven't done
<dobey> also, it's not clear how it technically works (i haven't looked at the code yet). but it's either doing evil and reading my stuff somehow, despite the fact it shouldn't be allowed to, or it's copying my data somewhere it shouldn't be.
<mdeslaur> dobey: when you change backgrounds, the filename gets sent to AccountsService which stores it in /var/lib/AccountsService
<dobey> yeah it shouldn't do that
<mdeslaur> I'm sorry, I don't quite understand...your background is also displayed when your screen is locked, and is usually in a file located in your home directory which is readable by other users
<dobey> mdeslaur: and i think displaying the background on the screen unlock is also a problem
<dobey> but at least the screen lock isn't copying my *user* settings to a systemwide location for peruse later by some other tool that's not the user
<dobey> if it were opt *in* that would be different
<seb128> desrt, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ecryptfs/+bug/926292 for the record
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 926292 in linux "automake distdir.test fails because of an EPERM error" [Medium,Confirmed]
<seb128> dobey, that's copying nothing, that's putting a filename in a database, if you userdir or the directory of the image is not readable by the greeter user no background is being displayed
<seb128> dobey, if the file you use is wordreadable it's that you don't care so much about it being private
<dobey> seb128: my DCONF directory is not readable by the greeter. it is copying a value out of one database which is not readable, into another which is
<seb128> dobey, it's copying a filename and no it's not copying it, the control center is setting it in another database
<seb128> dobey, no copy is done
<seb128> you just a tool which is writting setting in accountsservice
<seb128> if you don't like it don't use the tool
<dobey> seb128: fine, it's piped to N places, which don't have the same read permissions, and violates the default permissions
<dobey> don't use what tool?
<seb128> dobey, indeed, don't use it if you don't like it
<dobey> don't use what?
<seb128> dobey, it's also writing your locale and keymap in that same public database
<seb128> dobey, gnome-control-center
<dobey> i should go buy macos then?
<mdeslaur> and user icon
<seb128> and username
<seb128> dobey, if you think macos is giving better control and a better view of what the os is doing from your datas sure
<dobey> sigh
<seb128> why not? nobody force you to use open tools, you are fine to use closed source and trust apple
<seb128> who knows they might collect your background image over the internet without telling you ;-)
<seb128> dobey, it's only the path to a file, it's not even datas or content, what's the big deal?
<dobey> for all i know, accountsservice is doing that
<seb128> dobey, well you know little, at least you can read the source in this case ;-)
<dobey> i'd have to read the code and watch the tcp traffic to determine it's not
<dobey> the big deal is it's broken
<seb128> dobey, so you assume people mean bad by default there?
<seb128> how so?
<dobey> no, i don't assume people mean bad. i don't assume anything.
<dobey> well, what if my background is a 32x32 image which is tiled? what if it's a small image that's centered? what about the background colors and gradient? opacity? and it makes non-plain backgrounds look like crap with the greeter's overlay having all the white dots
<dobey> and it's the first setting. if it's ok to have a copy of that setting somewhere, when is it not ok to write a copy of a setting to that world readable database?
<dobey> i never explicitly chose to have my configuration written there. i chose to have my configuration written in XDG_CONFIG_HOME which is set to ~/.config/; and which is not world-readable
<seb128> dobey, you don't have your configuration there, you have a filename
<dobey> seb128: how did it get there?
<seb128> dobey, do you have issues with having your locale and keyboard layout there?
<dobey> i changed some configuration and it was placed in 2 places. one which is not world readable, and one which is.
<dobey> seb128: yes
<seb128> dobey, the same way that your icon, keymap, locale, etc get there for yers
<seb128> years
<dobey> now that i know they are being written there, i have a problem with them being written there
<dobey> years?
<seb128> yes
<dobey> accountsservice is not "years" old
<seb128> the login screen has access to your keymap and locale for years
<seb128> right, before there was a copy of .dmrc in /var
<seb128> which is an user config with your session, locale, keymap etc
<dobey> you mean when i choose the session/keymap/locale *in* the dm?
<seb128> how do you think gdm was getting your locale,keyboard infos?
<seb128> the user session stuff update the same config
<dobey> if i choose something in the *DM* it's not a user config
<seb128> the dm doesn't always have access to your user dir to write those
<dobey> and really it should store it via some pam thing in that case
<seb128> same problem
<mdeslaur> your user image icon has been copied system wide for years
<seb128> if you user dir is encrypted how can the login screen get your keymap right?
<mdeslaur> dobey: please file a bug, a bug discussion would be better
<dobey> the user face avatar thing i don't care about. it's something that was always explicitly specified as being the thing that appears in the login screen.
<dobey> seb128: keymap really should be stored via pam
<dobey> anyway, yes i will file a bug
<seb128> dobey, there is already a bug
<seb128> dobey, it will be dupped
<seb128> dobey, it's wontfix in any case
<mdeslaur> so, by default, when you select a  background in gnome-control-center, it copies it with a hashed name into your .config directory. That directory is only readable by you by default, and the original filename is mangled.
<dobey> yes
<seb128> that seems like a "make things not working"
<seb128> I will object to that
<dobey> make things not working?
<mdeslaur> seb128: object to what? that's the current behaviour
<seb128> what you suggest is broken yes
<dobey> i haven't suggested anything exactly
<seb128> mdeslaur, no, the current behaviour doesn't require access to your userdir
<dobey> seb128: and what mdeslaur just said, is how dconf works
<mdeslaur> seb128: when you select a custom image in gnome-control-center, currently, that's what happens
<seb128> I've picked an image from the default system set for my ecryptfs user and it's reflected on the login screen
<mdeslaur> seb128: if you select from the default system images, it gets displayed on the login screen
<seb128> right
<seb128> which seems the correct behaviour to me
<mdeslaur> this isn't exactly a privacy leak, it will only show what your preference of filtered system images are, not some random pr0n from your home directory
<seb128> right ;-)
<seb128> I'm fine with that
<mdeslaur> yes, me too
<seb128> I just don't get what dobey wants to open a bug about
<seb128> I think the current behaviour is fine
<seb128> if you select a system image it's not private
<seb128> if you select a personal photo it is
<seb128> that seems sane enough
<mdeslaur> seems sane to me
<dobey> not entirely true
<seb128> dobey, what is not true?
<seb128> dobey, well read the discussion on the bug pointed before before opening a new one in any case, also note that nobody force you to use the default config or greeter
<dobey> so it looks like gnome-control-center copies the background into a hashed name in the XDG_CACHE_HOME folder; and this filename gets written to accountsservice, when it's not a system background
<seb128> right
<seb128> that directory is only readable by your user
<dobey> yes, but it shouldn't write the path to the system in that case either
<dobey> and even if it didn't do that, it doesn't resolve all of the other problems with the "feature"
<RainCT> hey seb128, still working?
<seb128> not sure what's the intend there but I think if the original file is world readable the greeter should reflect it
<seb128> RainCT, hey, sort of, rather IRC arguing than "working" ;-)
<seb128> dobey, what problems?
<RainCT> seb128: Heh. I've got a Nautilus patch for you :). But I guess having it reviewed by someone first wouldn't hurt, so I'll bug you on Monday about it :P
<seb128> RainCT, ok ;-)
<dobey> the dot overlay, tile/zoom/color options missing (which would increase privacy concern if they were also copied); and *WHY* having this "feature" is even a good idea
<rye> hello, bug #926152 - adding ppa is broken now
<mdeslaur> rye: argh, thanks
<rye> mdeslaur, it was unassigned and it looks i can't add my own ppa :)
<mdeslaur> rye: I broke it :)
<rye> ah
<mdeslaur> rye: fix uploaded, thanks
<rye> mdeslaur, wow, thank _you_!
<dobey> kenvandine: are there any special requirements under the new upstream-is-canonical upload stuff, for when a package adds new binary packages?
<kenvandine> nothing new
<dobey> so i should just upload it and poke someone to approve it?
<kenvandine> it'll still go to binNEW
<kenvandine> yeah
<dobey> alright, cool
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-02-04
<tjaalton> chrisccoulson: so we are not sticking to the LTM-versions of firefox/tbird?
<tjaalton> for precise
<jbicha> tjaalton: last time I talked to chrisccoulson he said no, everyone's on the Rapid Release train
<jbicha> I'm sure it makes managing the updates easier
<BigWhale> suddenly icons in Launcher are big again and I can't make them smaller... :'(
<BigWhale> oh, I know why ... I'm running unity-2d!
<BigWhale> because unity didn't install!
<BigWhale> oooh
<tjaalton> jbicha: ok.. it's just that I've lost all the plugins _again_
<tjaalton> enigmail, lightning etc
<tjaalton> was fun being able to use them for a week :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-02-05
<OwaisL> Can someone help me out with GtkClutter please? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9148557/gtkclutter-actor-signals-not-firing
<micahg> jbicha: are you aware of the MIRs needed for your eximdoc4 sync?
 * micahg is wondering why that's in the desktop set at all, but that's for another time
<jbicha> micahg: oh, I did test-build it here but my chroot has universe :(
<micahg> jbicha: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.txt
<jbicha> micahg: so since nothing depends on it, eximdoc4 should be dropped to universe, right?
<micahg> jbicha: it's seeded on the dvd, seemingly since exim4 is in a server seed
<stgraber> gah, micahg was faster again ... I was about to paste a grep from the seeds ;)
<jbicha> what do I checkout so I can grep for packages like that?
 * micahg is wondering if maybe we should drop it anyways, that was when exim4 was shipped on the server cd
<jbicha> it takes a while to search through http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/
<stgraber> micahg: AFAIK exim4 isn't on a media, but it's still widely used so it's very likely in a supported seed (I know at least IS uses that)
<stgraber> jbicha: http://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-seeds
<micahg> right, so who needs to be in the loop about dropping it from the DVD seed
<stgraber> jbicha: I usually have the official ones for precise locally so I can grep through them
<stgraber> jbicha: you can also grab them from http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/ (they are bzr branches, so you can just bzr branch from there too)
<stgraber> micahg: I'd poke cjwatson about it, according to a quick bzr blame, he's the one who put it there (or copied/moved it from somewhere else). I don't think people really care about this though ;)
<micahg> right, ok, will do
<micahg> right, he did this almost 4 years ago :)
<stgraber> :)
<stgraber> I remember looking for when a change was introduced last week (to try and justify that "it's been there forever"), to actually find it was done in rev1 of a UDD branch with a warty changelog entry ;)
<stgraber> (after having to do 3-4 successive bzr blame as the code in question moved around quite a bit in all these years)
<micahg> yeah, I think I'll just drop it
<micahg> the docs don't really help if it's not on the media anyways
<micahg> hmm, neither package seems to be on the DVD according to the manifest
 * micahg saw a line in the seed that makes asking seem reasonable again
 * micahg replies to the component-mismatch e-mail
<RAOF> Bah!  Show
<RAOF> Bah!  Show-desktop in alt-tab is now destructive again :(
<micahg> ok, mail sent
<RAOF> Um.  What the hell is the GTK change which prompted http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-control-center/commit/?id=7f5733b454e26c882d4e707b57cd03b104f57dd2 ?  This also seems to apply to GTK2, and it broke applications (specifically, *my* application, GNOME Do).  Why is GTK2 still receiving application-breaking changes?!
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-01-28
<desrt> xnox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/icu/+bug/1037588 :(
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1037588 in icu (Ubuntu Quantal) "Provide pkg-config pc files" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<desrt> bad attitude, dude
<desrt> particularly considering the bug is in our packaging...
<micahg> I don't see why we wouldn't ship a .pc file if present
<desrt> micahg: it was a simple packaging error
<micahg> ah, fixed in raring
<micahg> yeah, so SRUing that might not be possible unless it's needed by something in the archive that won't build otherwise (and won't break anything else)
<desrt> ya.  i grok that.
 * desrt doesn't grok the bad attitude, though
<desrt> (particularly since the comment is factually incorrect)
<micahg> desrt: which comment specifically?  (I'm a little tired ATM)
<desrt> the last one
<micahg> yeah, doesn't seem right
<desrt> i'm building a patched icu to try to see if it fixes the issue here before i comment
<desrt> least we could do is to get that into the desktop team ppa or something
<micahg> yeah, I"m a little reluctant to backport icu
<desrt> ya.  don't blame you
<desrt> huh... looks like our libsoundtouch and liboauth packages suffer from exactly the same issues
<desrt> or not.  two different unrelated issues there.
<desrt> jbicha: hey.  can you upload to desktop team ppa?
<jbicha> desrt: yes
<desrt> jbicha: got a few minutes for a favour?
<jbicha> sure
<desrt> specifically: can you grab the icu source from quantal, apply https://launchpadlibrarian.net/118048821/icu-pkg-config.diff, bump the version, add an appropriate log message and upload it to the ppa?
<desrt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/icu/+bug/1037588 is the bug reference...
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1037588 in icu (Ubuntu Quantal) "Provide pkg-config pc files" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<desrt> it's not a new vendor patch... just a packaging fix...
<jbicha> I can't remember hearing of icu before :)
<desrt> it's a pretty widely used unicode support library
<desrt> jhbuild has been complaining about the missing .pc for ages
<desrt> but it's been safe to ignore
<desrt> except now harfbuzz is broken
<jbicha> oh a one-liner, those are the best :)
<desrt> someone just forgot the .pc files in the -dev.install
<desrt> probably because it didn't used to have them and then when upstream added them we didn't update the packaging properly
<jbicha> desrt: uploaded and building now
<bizhan_> HI
<bizhan_> I am trying to install 32 bit 12.04 LTS on my HP mini, and during installation I got the following error: "Executing 'grub-install/dev/sdb' failed. What more I can to fix this issue? Thx
<desrt> jbicha: great.  thanks.
<desrt> jbicha: icu is a bit of a beast so it should be done by tomorrow morning :p
<jbicha> desrt: any idea why I can't jhbuild gtk? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1578983/
<desrt> jbicha: probably got deprecated.  pick option 6
<jbicha> I wonder if option 8 would have worked, only 25% downloaded so far :(
<bochecha_> jbicha: usually you can do something like "git clean -fdx"
<bochecha_> it resets everything to the same stage you'd be right after a clone (i.e drop all changes, remove all untracked files, etc..)
<jbicha> cool that worked
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> argh, I lost my workspaces today! what changed?
<pitti> org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences num-workspaces 4
<jbicha> pitti: they finally "fixed" bug 868423
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 868423 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher - Workspace switcher should not be in the Launcher by default" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/868423
<pitti> jbicha: well, I don't care whether or not it's in the launcher
<pitti> I care about having them and being able to switch between them
<pitti> so downgrading compiz should help?
<micahg> wow, I would think removing them on upgrade is a regression...
<jbicha> pitti: did you check System Setttings>Appearance>Behavior ?
<jbicha> micahg: I don't know, it's a new default
<pitti> jbicha: ah, thanks; that's off indeed
<pitti> but there are my gsettings that it should be on
<pitti> jbicha: *phew*, thank you
<mitya57> micahg: that bug explicitly says "both on fresh installs and upgrades"...
 * mitya57 thinks it's still a bug that it doesn't honor gsettings
<mitya57> and that it's impossible to have workspaces but not have useless launcher item
<pitti> yeah, I'd rather they didn't touch gsettings and just removed that icon
<pitti> it already got crippled down to "not usable" a long time ago, so we can just as well drop it
<Laney> hey
<seb128> hey Laney, hey desktopers
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> good weekend?
<seb128> excellent, thanks
<seb128> yours?
<Laney> was my birthday ;-)
<Laney> so yeah!
<seb128> Laney, oh, happy birthday! did you organize a party or something? ;-)
<Laney> a few of us went to the pub
<xnox> desrt: I originally asked for pkg-config files in icu upstream in the first place & was helping them to split and get them right.
<xnox> and well one can patch a gnome module in jhbuild to not use pkg-config and instead use the old-style icu-config.
<czajkowski> Laney: lose any jumpers :)
<Laney> my girlfriend knitted me a hat for my birthday
<Laney> it has a little loop so that I can tie it to my coat
<Laney> for loss prevention ... :(
<czajkowski> Laney: awwww
<czajkowski> she knows you so well
<czajkowski> :)
<xnox> desrt: I'd rather see pointers to which gnome pieces rely on pkg-config for icu and re-add fallback to use icu-config as they have been for many years.
 * xnox even will write a patch.
<pitti> seb128: do you know the component du jour that is drawing the background? unity, g-s-d background plugin, nautilus?
<ogra_> pitti, g-s-d iirc
<ogra_> unless you have icons on the desktop, then nautilus takes over
<pitti> I thought thatw as some kind of fallback, if unity/shell/nautilus don't draw it
<ogra_> (at least thats what was explained to me at UDS)
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<mitya57> fwiw, the nautilus code is being removed in gnome bug 686549
<ubot2> Gnome bug 686549 in background "background: remove code that deals with nautilus drawing the desktop" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=686549
<chrisccoulson> does the g-s-d fallback for drawing wallpaper even work anymore? if i kill nautilus, i get a blank desktop
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hm, not here; I still get my wallpaper when killing nautilus, but I don't think that's a valid method to determine what drew it in the first place
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, not too bad thanks. how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, pitti: nautilus renders the background for us
<seb128> g-s-d has code to do it as well, but I don't think it picks that up dynamically
<pitti> seb128: so Unity doesn't do it?
<seb128> it checks when starting if nautilus is doing it (where "doing it" might be reading the nautilus gsettings key)
<seb128> pitti, no
<seb128> pitti, we had discussion about moving that to unity though, it would probably make sense there...
<seb128> pitti, quick ubuntukylin-default-settings' question for you, the template command added a ubiquity-slideshow directory (which is not covered by the manpage) ... are those slides added to the normal ubuntu set or do they replace it?
<xnox> seb128: hmmm.... there was a good blog post explaining how slideshow customization works (it was changed in quantal cycle)
<seb128> xnox, I'm reading https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-defaults-builder/+bug/1035806
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1035806 in ubuntu-defaults-builder (Ubuntu) "Please support customization of ubiquity-slideshow through defaults builder" [Undecided,Fix released]
<xnox> as far as I recall correctly it replaces them...... (ubiquity depends on a package that provides ubiquity-slideshow)
<seb128> xnox, http://www.dylanmccall.com/blog/ I guess?
<xnox> seb128: ah yeah, extras works now. And it's an overlay. E.g. you can just drop translations or localised screenshots, or complete slides.
<xnox> seb128: yes, that blog!
<seb128> xnox, thanks ;-)
<pitti> seb128: I didn't write that part; whoever did forgot to document it then
<seb128> pitti, yeah, I just found who wrote it, and he did document it... on his blog
<pitti> seb128: that ought to go into the manpage and test cases, though
<seb128> xnox, ^ you are the one that merged that in
<xnox> seb128: i merged the ubiquity bits as far as I can remember correctly.
<xnox> seb128: dylan wrote it all =) so maybe he should make patches for manpages & test cases ;-)
<seb128> xnox, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-defaults-builder/+bug/1035806/comments/4 has your name on the ubuntu-defaults-builder  upload as well
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1035806 in ubuntu-defaults-builder (Ubuntu) "Please support customization of ubiquity-slideshow through defaults builder" [Undecided,Fix released]
<xnox> ok. I probably did all of them simultaniously as otherwise the next build of ubiquity would have been broken.
<ogra_> hmpf
 * ogra_ sees a new bug in 12.04 since that latest update of the desktop ... 
<ogra_> does anyone else have the panels around above the screensaver when locking ?
<ogra_> (and the notification bubbles seem to be behind the panel as well)
<popey> ogra_: I've seen that in the past, before this update
<ogra_> funny, for me it started a few days ago
<popey> can you back out the update (probably bamf?) and see if it behaves?
<ogra_> yeah, not right now though, i need this machine today
<ogra_> but i'll check bamf, it misbehaves anyway
<ogra_> (firefox doesnt use its icon in the launcher but starts a new one with the question mark pic)
<popey> ogra_: restarted since the update
<popey> ?
<ogra_> several times, yes
<seb128> stacking issues...
<ogra_> yep
<Laney> hmm, pointer barrier problems again
<ogra_> i seem to not be the only one
<ogra_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2013-January/267103.html
<ogra_> lovely that the support ML suggests installing xscreensaver as the solution :P
<xnox> popey: mhr3: I think I can port some lenses from python to vala, for speed & memory usage improvements. E.g. the photo lens?
<davidcalle> xnox, IMHO that would be great, I was planning on doing it this cycle but I probably won't have the time. Also, API changes for scopes are about to land, you might want to wait for that.
<mhr3> xnox, would be great, but we're changing the scope api, it'd be better to wait
<xnox> I see.
<xnox> Do we have any vala scopes already?
<davidcalle> xnox, Files, Applications, Gwibber, Music (Rbox and Banshee scopes)
<xnox> davidcalle: awesome, thanks.
<xnox> davidcalle: mhr3: can I see / run the new-style API yet?
<mhr3> xnox, nope, sorry
<Laney> respect syntax highlighting; it could save your CPU some wasted work
 * Laney grimaces
<psivaa> seb128: just curious if bug 1105102 is being taken care of, the issue happens quite frequently and appears to affect a lot of users
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1105102 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu) "dconf-service crashed with SIGSEGV in g_variant_builder_add_value()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1105102
<Laney> psivaa: Do you have an e.u.c page for that crash?
<psivaa> Laney: i dont see for this crash, may be it's low down the order, but 30+ people have marked the bug as affecting
<chrisccoulson> hi jibel. do you need to enable anything so that https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/raring-ppa-adt-ubuntu_mozilla_daily_ppa-firefox-trunk/ picks up new builds?
<chrisccoulson> i did some fixes last week which should hopefully fix the failures
<jibel> chrisccoulson, hey, it should have start with a new upload, I'll look into it. I launched the test manually
<jibel> and it failed with E: Unable to locate package fonts-nanum-core
<chrisccoulson> jibel, oh, i made a typo there :)
<seb128> psivaa, isn't that fixed with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/2.35.4-0ubuntu5 ?
<chrisccoulson> awesome, jo made me a pork and stuffing sandwich for lunch :)
<rickspencer3> hey Sweetshark I notice my FF on raring is crashing as lot the last couple of days
<ogra_> raring is in development ...
<ogra_> (ooops, i'm not allowed to claim that anymore, right ?) :)
<ogra_> rickspencer3, it works fine on my nexus7, you should just switch to a sane architecture ;)
<ogra_> (it is dog slow though)
<Laney> FF?
<ogra_> yeah
<Laney> also, I believe Sweetshark is away this week
<Laney> but if you mean Firefox I'm not sure why you ping him
<ogra_> i didnt, rick did
<Laney> yep, different you
<ogra_> heh
<Laney> :P
 * xnox ponders how did chrisccoulson got FF ppa to do adt, and yet upstart is not added yet (we also want to test our ppa)
<chrisccoulson> xnox, i asked jibel :)
<Laney> do we need the goa recommends from g-c-c for Ubuntu?
<seb128> rickspencer3, no Sweetshark for the next 10 days, he skiing
<seb128> he's*
<rickspencer3> seb128, hmm, ok
<seb128> rickspencer3, did you mean LO?
<rickspencer3> seb128, no, I meant FF
<rickspencer3> so, err, not Sweetshark
<seb128> rickspencer3, because FF is chrisccoulson's
<rickspencer3> lol
 * chrisccoulson hides
<chrisccoulson> :)
<rickspencer3> how soon they forget
<Laney> heh
<seb128> lol
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, have you got a crash ID? (about:crashes)
<seb128> but he will likely blame it on the webapps team ;-)
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, nah, I let the crash dialog do it's thing
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, yeah, if you let the crash dialog submit it, you should have an ID in about:crashes :)
<chrisccoulson> (hopefully)
<chrisccoulson> then i can go and find the report
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i don't blame everything on webapps ;)
<chrisccoulson> some things i blame on compiz too
 * ogra_ doesnt blame webapps ... but blames FF 
<chrisccoulson> lol
<ogra_> scrolling in G+ on the nexus7 is nearly impossible
<ogra_> with no webapp in use
<chrisccoulson> ogra_, i looked at some firefox memory leaks last week, and all of the biggest ones were of our own making
<chrisccoulson> (ie, dbusmenu)
<ogra_> well, it seems to be only on heavy javascript sites that it gets so slow
<ogra_> gmail, G+ etc
<ogra_> i can actually see it drawing triangles inside the page when scrolling
<ogra_> on other sites that dont use javascript its breezingly fast
<chrisccoulson> i can't see how javascript would have anything to do with painting when scrolling. it's likely just a coincidence, and that it's actually the layout of those sites trigger things that are slow
<chrisccoulson> (eg, scrolling text over fixed backgrounds, etc)
<ogra_> might be, i didnt dig deeper
<chrisccoulson> but i don't use the gmail interface, and i've not been on G+ for months :)
<ogra_> well, it is clearlyx two pages where you can easily see it on the nx7
<xclaesse> When a running "make" in a folder shown by a GtkFileChooser (like opening file dialog in gedit), the app crash
<xclaesse> it has been like that for months now
<xclaesse> I can't find the bug in lp though, but I'm sure I reported it
<xclaesse> it looks like to be ubuntu specific, can't reproduce on other distro
<xclaesse> or am I the only one to suffer from that bug?
<xclaesse> actually my bug report just had his 1year anniversary: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit/+bug/920326
<ubot2> xclaesse: Error: ubuntu bug 920326 not found
<seb128> xclaesse, can you give us the bug id from the one you reported?
<xclaesse> that one got closed invalid because back then I was using custom packages IIRC
<xclaesse> but I sure there are others
<seb128> xclaesse, is there any way you could get a stacktrace using gdb?
<xclaesse> I still click report daily in apport for the same thing, but it does not seems to report anymore
<xclaesse> seb128, http://pastebin.com/NVsGyc56
<seb128> xclaesse, likely http://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/commit/?h=gtk-3-6&id=fa3d04e556a704d3fada72254ff9f2b8e1d01946
<xclaesse> seb128, sound like that, yes
<seb128> xclaesse, which we got fixed upstream, the fix is in GTK 3.6.2 ... the issue is that quantal GTK is still 3.6.0 since they broke stuff in the stable updates
<xclaesse> seb128, that commit is not in quantal's package?
<seb128> no
<seb128> they refactored all the css code between 3.6.0 and 3.6.1 so we couldn't update in a SRU
<seb128> we should probably backport that specific fix though
<seb128> well, the bug happens when the directory content change while the fileselector is open on it
<seb128> which in practice for "normal users" is not that often
<seb128> so we didn't get lot of requests for the backport
<seb128> but your "run make" usecase will easily run into it
<xclaesse> seb128, I can understand it won't happen to normal users
<xclaesse> seb128, but as developer I hit it daily
<xclaesse> seb128, if you can package that commit, I'll be happy to test it :)
<seb128> xclaesse, yeah, I was not trying to dismiss the issue, it's just why it didn't raise high on our tracker
<seb128> xclaesse, I will add it to my to-SRU-list
<xclaesse> seb128, great, thanks :)
<seb128> yw ;-)
<xclaesse> seb128, I'm pretty sure it is somewhere in lp, but can't find it anymore :)
<seb128> xclaesse, 851843
<seb128> xclaesse, that's the bug we used to track the issue/closed in raring
<cyphermox> good morning!
<cyphermox> gah,
<kenvandine> good morning cyphermox
<cyphermox> kenvandine: good morning
<cyphermox> Mimiko^_^: please fix your client!
<cyphermox> seb128: do you have any special shiny channel access to fix his?
<seb128> cyphermox, let's see if that works
<cyphermox> that was basically my plan -- then we can drop the ban in an hour or so, assuming he'll have fixed it then
<cyphermox> ogra_: so I'm reflashing my Nexus7 right now just to be very sure I got the lastest possible image, and I'll update immediately after -- but then I'll work on fixing the wakeups on tty, as well as bluetooth
<cyphermox> eeep, there's pretty bad corruption in the background for the oem thingy
<ogra_> cyphermox, blame xnox
<ogra_> :P
<cyphermox> really?
<cyphermox> why?
<xnox> cyphermox: our tiny little app in ubiquity call wallpaper doesn't paint the background as one would expect. compiz/unity don't paint wallpaper either. g-s-d does, but only if you set it's settings twice.
<xnox> (and g-s-d is not running on !gnome derivatives)
<cyphermox> pwahha
<cyphermox> xnox: couldn't you paint it twice kind of like what g-s-d does?
<xnox> cyphermox: hmm... I should look into g-s-d code.
<seb128> g-s-d is supposed to display the wallpaper if nautilus is not
<xnox> seb128: there is no nautilus, and the way ubiquity starts g-s-d it tries to show backgrounds of Adwaita.xml.
<xnox> (that's for the ubiquity-only mode, not the try-ubuntu-session) the wallpaper is fine in the try-ubuntu-session.
<seb128> xnox, hum, it should get the wallpaper to use from gsettings...
<xnox> seb128: well that's the gsettings that are available in that session....
 * xnox will give another try setting those keys before & after launching g-s-d and see if it improves.
<seb128> xnox, isn't ubuntu-settings installed?
<seb128> 10_ubuntu-settings.gschema.override has
<seb128> "[org.gnome.desktop.background]
<seb128> show-desktop-icons=true
<seb128> picture-uri='file:///usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png'
<seb128> "
<ogra_> is that from casper ?
<ogra_> of from ubiquity itself
<ogra_> (note the preinstalled images dont have casper)
<xnox> ogra_: well, non-overwridden uri is in dekstop images (so from casper), I didn't check preinstalled image.
<xnox> seb128: something is not getting loaded right, because I also have to manually set overlay-scrollbars module to be loaded.
<desrt> xnox: i think it's appropriate for upstream to use pkg-config if the version they require has pkg-config files, upstream
<desrt> xnox: although if we are nervous to SRU a fix (which i understand) then having an icu-config check could be nice
<xnox> desrt: sure. i also think it's unwise to change api in an sru (e.g. it makes icu-*.pc files not available in release & security, but available in updates and/or backports) or diverge from debian on this.
<xnox> the three wishes are incompatible with each other =/
<desrt> xnox: i think having the package backported in the desktop team PPA (as jbicha did last night) is a good compromise
<xnox> desrt: which packages / jhbuild modules break?
<desrt> xnox: it's complicated... webkit depends on the icu support of harfbuzz
<desrt> but if you don't have the icu .pc, then harfbuzz configures itself without icu support
<desrt> then webkit breaks later
<xnox> desrt: yeah, PPA upload would be good, since those who need it can find/enable it, and there is no hidden stones. Cause adding a ppa is an explicit action.
<xnox> hmm...
<xnox> let me look at harfbuzz.
<desrt> i think we could fix it to require icu
<desrt> at least it would fail sooner that way
<desrt> in the middle of a webkit build is an annoying spot to fail :(
<xnox> true.
<ogra_> only on arm
<ogra_> :P
 * xnox is surprised to hear HarfBuzz for the first time. But it sounds like it was a good flamewar that I missed leading to a fork.
<desrt> no.  not at all like that.
<desrt> it was written by the maintainer of pango
<desrt> to replace half of pango....
<xnox> sounds like a very good maintainer ;-)
<tjaalton> chrisccoulson: intel upstream would like us to drop server_side_gradients.patch from cairo since "majority of drivers (!nouveau, !radeon) accelerate them"
<tjaalton> chrisccoulson: oh and cairo upstream as well
<seb128> tjaalton, what would be the performance impact for radeon/nouveau?
<tjaalton> seb128: I don't know
<seb128> tjaalton, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cairo/+bug/595845/comments/16
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 595845 in cairo (Ubuntu) "libcairo2 1.9.10 makes Ubuntu 10.10 slow" [Medium,Fix released]
<seb128> tjaalton, can you get that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cairo/+bug/595845/+attachment/1470628/+files/lala.py run on a nouveau and a radeon card with and without that patch?
<seb128> the numbers from mvo by then:
<seb128> " It takes 1.4s to run on my ati card on maverick and up to 3s on my nvidia card (with nouveau)."
<seb128> which seems 10 times slower than the unpatched version
<tjaalton> seb128: oh that's the origin, missed the "remaining changes" part..
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> now why isn't nvidia loading? & unity/nouveau doesn't start
<seb128> tjaalton, we might want to make that patch smarter and toggle settings depending of the driver
<tjaalton> seb128: if possible, yes
<Laney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1582244/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/1582245/
<seb128> tjaalton, patches are welcome... ;-)
<tjaalton> chrisccoulson: nevermind, it wasn't a new patch..
<tjaalton> as always :)
<Laney> mlankhorst: ↑ any ideas perchance?
<Laney> it just started after a reboot this afternoon — I think I autoremoved some kernels earlier in the day
<mlankhorst> Laney: messed around with binary drivers?
<Laney> not manually
<mlankhorst> [    10.445] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module. Please check your
<mlankhorst> [    10.445] (EE) NVIDIA:     system's kernel log for additional error messages.
<mlankhorst> [    10.445] (II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"
<mlankhorst> [    10.445] (II) Unloading nvidia
<Laney> grep -i nvidia /var/log/syslog or dmesg doesn't show anything
<mlankhorst> what happens if you modprobe nvidia?
<Laney> compiz (core) - Info: Unity is not supported by your hardware. Enabling software rendering instead (slow).
<Laney> compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: opengl
<Laney> is tahat normal?
<Laney> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<Laney> module nvidia not found
<mlankhorst> you have nvidia drivers but nvidia failed to load, I'm guessing you're on vesa probably
<Laney> it got nouveau according to Xorg.0.log
<mlankhorst> remove nvidia drivers then, it's probably using nvidia opengl
<Laney> concerning that it stopped working though
<mlankhorst> yeah sounds like something messed up there :/
<tjaalton> the nvidia module didn't get built for your kernel
<tjaalton> probably because of missing headers
<tjaalton> or such
<tjaalton> check the dkms lgo
<tjaalton> log
<Laney> I just dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current and it seems to have built fine
<Laney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1582320/
<Laney> still modprobe fails though
<mlankhorst> do we rename the nvidia module?
<ricotz> mlankhorst, yes
<ricotz> either nvidia_current or nvidia_304 in this case
<Laney> ERROR: could not insert 'nvidia_current': No such device
<mlankhorst> Laney: nouveau is already loaded, need to reboot probably :/
<ricotz> Laney, you should use nvidia-304
<Laney> unload nouveau
<Laney> aha
<ricotz> the package i mean (if you want nvidia blob)
<Laney> what's the difference?
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-304
<ricotz> Laney, you are using an older version
<ricotz> nvidia-current-304.43
<tjaalton> seb128: right now it's intel & nvidia users who suffer from the same sort of performance drop, so the options could be to detect the dri2 driver being used, or add support in X for exposing the driver name for a screen..
<Laney> isn't current the recommended one?
<ricotz> Laney, not anymore, after the new packages in raring-proposed
<tjaalton> right, it's nvidia-310
<Laney> still fails to load after a reboot
<ricotz> Laney, your current package isnt suppose to work with kernel 3.8
<tjaalton> indeed
<Laney> shouldn't that be expressed in packaging?
<ricotz> Laney, if you are a gefore8 or higher use the nvidia-310 package
<ricotz> are/have
<ricotz> Laney, the 304 proposed package has transitioning packages
<Laney> would jockey have installed nvidia-current for me or do you think I did that manually?
<Laney> let me try 310
<Laney> looks promising - plymouth text frontend is a sign of nvidia (and no kms)
<Laney> works
<ricotz> good
<tjaalton> why are the drivers still in proposed?
<Laney> so why hasn't that transitioned for 11 days?
<Laney> trying: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304
<Laney> skipped: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304 (18 <- 9) got: 103+0: i-103 * i386: nvidia-current
<Laney> you need to get that removed if it's supposed to go away
<Laney> the transitional package should be Section: oldlibs btw so that apt-get autoremove can remove it
<ricotz> tseliot, ^
<tseliot> ricotz: I need to ask the archive admins again
<Laney> tseliot: if you want it removed then file a removal bug and subscribe ubuntu-archive
<tseliot> Laney: ok, thanks
<Laney> np
<Laney> it won't move to the release until this happens
<Laney> which seems fairly urgent if it breaks on new kernels
<Laney> Actually perhaps it's not really a transitional package if it's always supposed to pull in the newest driver?
<xnox> desrt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1582422/ finds and compiles with icu.
<xnox> desrt: and that patch should be trivial to add to jhbuild module set, or you can push it upstream if you like.
<xnox> desrt: tested on quantal, works like a charm.
<desrt> xnox: would need to talk to behdad
<desrt> xnox: but it's more complicated than that... the jhbuild sysdep checks are based on pkgconfig files
<desrt> so you'd need to patch jhbuild as well
<xnox> desrt: ok.
<desrt> then maybe other modules too -- harfbuzz is only the first that failed
<xnox> true.
<xnox> desrt: why are you building on quantal instead of raring though?
<xnox> raring is stable enough to build jhbuild.
<desrt> because we support jhbuild on the latest stable ubuntu release
<desrt> someone has to be testing that :)
<xnox> oh, ok.
<xnox> infinity: what do you think about SRUing pkg-config files for icu, just to please jhbuild users on Quantal?
<xnox> desrt: harfbuzz is like brand new (only in raring), I am expecting other established softwares that come pre-icu-having-pkg-config to know how to use icu-config.
<xnox> unless somebody went and killed all of those configure.ac parts everywhere.
<xnox> desrt: if you have jhbuild src dir unpacked, can you grep "icu-uc" (means uses pkg-config) vs "icu-config" (uses legacy config)
<xnox> to check the scope of impact.
<infinity> xnox: Context?
<xnox> jhbuild didn't used to check system pkg-config, but I may be out of date with jhbuild.
<xnox> infinity: icu historically didn't ship pkg-config files, now it does, we dropped the ball and forgot to add them to debian/libicu-dev.install in quantal. Now jhbuild, builds $GNOME from git and fails to build webkit on quantal, because packages in the chain started to rely on icu-*.pc being shipped.
<xnox> (since hay-ho, the icu $MINVER upstream does ship them)
<infinity> xnox: So, it's in the quantal source package, just not shipped in the binaries?
<xnox> yes.
<infinity> Yeah, that seems like a reasonable thing to SRU for, if you file a decent bug and explain how it's not going to break any rdeps that suddenly find a .pc where there wasn't one before.
<xnox> ack.
<infinity> tseliot: Are we getting rid of nvidia-current*?
<tseliot> infinity: yes, in raring, I already have transitional packages in place
<Laney> seb128: WDYT about swapping goa recommends from g-c-c to the gnome remix seeds? Does anything else other than that capplet use it?
<infinity> tseliot: So, how to people stay current, then?
<tseliot> infinity: they will be transitioned to nvidia-304 (which is a legacy driver). Others will have to install nvidia-310
<tseliot> infinity: and we also have their -updates flavours
<Laney> What happens when -304 goes away?
<infinity> tseliot: What I mean is, if there's not longer a non-versioned current package, how do people continue to stay, well, current?
<infinity> s/not/no/
<tseliot> infinity: well, "current" doesn't mean much anyway. We decided to switch to versioned names before UDS IIRC
<infinity> tseliot: Okay.  But did that decision have a plan for keeping people up to date?
<tseliot> infinity: I think the policy is: upgrade users to releases that do not drop hardware support as much as possible. And this is not easy to do
<infinity> tseliot: But without an unversioned package, how do you proposed to enact this policy?
<tseliot> infinity: we have transitional packages
<infinity> tseliot: You get what I'm driving at, right?  If we installed "linux-image-3.8.0" on your machine, but not "linux-image", you'd never get a new kernel.  Same story with these drivers.
<infinity> tseliot: Obviously your transitional packages aren't called "nvidia-current", or this migration would have happened without my intervention. :P
<tseliot> infinity: if you have nvidia-current installed, you'll get nvidia-304
<tseliot> infinity: yes, they are
<tseliot> infinity: or they never got in?
<infinity> Oh, hrm.  I see what's happened.  Kay.  Previous conversation led me to believe you'd dropped that package.
<tseliot> infinity: no. I was just talking about removing an experimental driver flavour
<tseliot> Laney: when nvidia-304 goes away, there's nouveau
<ricotz> tseliot, while 310 and 313 caught up with x 1.14, do you if 304 will get some "final" update too?
<jbicha> seb128: chrisccoulson: joss said last week in #debian-gnome that there's some sort of plan for a gnome-settings-daemon-fallback maintained on git.gnome.org to contain all the "extra" pieces GNOME dropped this cycle
<Laney> So I wouldn't want to upgrade to, say, the next nvidia-3xx?
<tseliot> Laney: well, if your card is still supported, then yes
<tseliot> ricotz: is there a new release of 304?
<Laney> Yeah. That's what I'm getting at - ensuring this migration happens.
<ricotz> tseliot, oop, i meant "do you know if ..."
<infinity> tseliot: Oh, hah.  It would help if your packages weren't internally inconsistent.
<infinity> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<infinity>  nvidia-304 : Conflicts: nvidia-current
<infinity> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<infinity> tseliot: That's going to need to be a versioned conflict, to keep conflicting against the old one, but not the new one.
<tseliot> infinity: err... right, I'll fix that
<infinity> tseliot: ie: (<< 304.64-0ubuntu4)
<infinity> Or whatever.
<tseliot> infinity: right
<infinity> tseliot: Pro tip, if update_output is whining that your package can't be installed with other packages.  Hit a chroot, enable proposed, and "apt-get install your_package your_package broken_package broken_package" and see what happens.
 * tseliot nods
<dobey> ugh. pygtkcompat doesn't make porting easier. it just makes breaking obvious.
<dobey> and is making my life hell right now
<seb128> Laney, yeah, if we can run without goa it would be good, I was considering building e-d-s without it but I guess the GNOME remix wouldn't like that
<seb128> ideally e-d-s shouldn't spaw a goa running for ever if there are not account configured
<seb128> jbicha, right for g-s-d ... what did they drop this cycle?
<Laney> I'm running with goa removed now and stuff seems to work
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, in online accounts, when I first turn on empathy, I get facebook requires authorisation, but facebook connects and show no issues
<Laney> I'll upload it
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, i haven't seen that, please file a bug
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, OK will do
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, thx
<jbicha> seb128: the power plugin is pretty broken without systemd (auto-suspend doesn't work, I think the suspend media-key is broken) and some issues with the fallback status icons (like keyboard)
<jbicha> it's going to be a lot more work to get gnome-control-center to support external panels
<jbicha> I guess g-s-d itself shouldn't be too bad for Ubuntu as the 2 issues I mentioned are already known and will be taken care of
<seb128> jbicha, yeah, let's see for g-c-c
<seb128> we might just stay on the current version until the LTS if really needed and then figure out what to do
<seb128> likely renaming it u-c-c so g-c-c can be updated
<seb128> having both conflicting
<seb128> which means you will have to pick GNOME or Unity as a desktop but can't have both selectable
<seb128> but we are heading there anyway
<seb128> so..
<jbicha> seb128: yeah gnome shell 3.8 needs the new g-c-c to work optimally
<seb128> ...
<jbicha> the new sharing & privacy panels are pretty cool but it's a different approach than Unity's Privacy panel design
<psivaa> seb128: the crash on bug 1105102 occurs even with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/2.35.4-0ubuntu5 installed. Occurs with today's images (during live session and after the installation)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1105102 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu) "dconf-service crashed with SIGSEGV in g_variant_builder_add_value()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1105102
<seb128> desrt, ^
<Laney> uploading g-c-c without the recommends
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<desrt> seb128: neat!!
<desrt> new dconf be buggy :)
<seb128> desrt, know how to keep busy in the plane ;-)
<desrt> it'll give me something to look at on the plane
<desrt> :)
<desrt> flight is delayed :(
<seb128> oh?
<desrt> not long... just like an hour
<desrt> snow
<desrt> sure glad i arrive domestic in the US
<desrt> otherwise it would be a pretty tight connection
<desrt> seb128: can i get a trace?
<seb128> desrt, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/129495621/Stacktrace.txt
<seb128> desrt, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/d-conf/+bug/1105440
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1105440 in d-conf (Ubuntu) "dconf-service crashed with SIGSEGV in g_variant_is_trusted()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<seb128> desrt, tj
<desrt> hmm
<desrt> i bet it gets a critical before it gets that far
<seb128> desrt, the retracers marked it dup from that one, I will set the tag so it gets a new stacktrace with the next report
<czajkowski> Laney: you in this week ?
<desrt> seb128: i think i understand the bug
<desrt> i love this:
<desrt> #3  0x00007fa6b48095b7 in g_variant_new_va (format_string=0x40b5dc "s)", endptr=0x0, app=0x7fffba5c7708) at /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.35.4/./glib/gvariant.c:4702 value = <optimized out>
<desrt> format_string being pass-by-reference gets the pointer moved along so you find out about exactly which part of the format string it was trying to deal with when it crashed
<desrt> gdb win
<desrt> anyway... that's the tag field of a notification... i bet it's just NULL in some cases, should be an easy enough fix
<desrt> seb128: can you upstream me a bug?  this is definitley a separate issue, fwiw
<seb128> desrt, ok, glib or dconf report?
<desrt> would be dconf
<desrt> service...
<desrt> robru: hey... i'm on your flight to london
<robru> desrt, sweeeet
<robru> desrt, attente as well?
<desrt> i think so
<robru> partay!
<desrt> jasoncwarner: i'm just gonna leave this here.... http://www.timeout.com/london/restaurants/hawksmoor-seven-dials
<achiang> kenvandine: did you upload the xchat-indicator SRU to precise-proposed?
<kenvandine> achiang, i did
<achiang> kenvandine: i can't find it in LP, can you hook me up?
<kenvandine> achiang, it's still in the unapproved queue
<achiang> kenvandine: ah, i see
<kenvandine> need someone from ubuntu-sru to do their thing
<achiang> yup, and i think they're fairly busy atm
<robru> hey desktoppers, what's going on here? http://ubuntuone.com/50XWtoHgAIFXocRqJTkjP6 trying to install latest raring image onto my n7, first of all the background is messed up like that, secondly onboard stopped working right at that point and wouldn't let me input any further than what you see there.
<notgary> Once upon a time I heard tell of a plan to make checking out and building the entire Unity stack a one-command operation. Has anything come of that?
<seb128> robru, the background issue is known and is an ubiquity/livecd issue (it was discussed earlier today), not sure about the onboard one...
<seb128> notgary, some people adapted jhbuild for the unity stack, not sure what's the current state
<robru> seb128, actually, hooking up a keyboard didn't allow me to type into ubiquity either, so most likely ubiquity has stopped accepting kb input, regardless of source (so most likely onboard is fine)
<seb128> notgary, they also got a daily ppa and daily landing in ubuntu, which should reduce the need for a stack build
<seb128> robru, ok, can you switch to a vt and type there?
<notgary> seb128: Is this what you're talking about? https://launchpad.net/unity-jhbuild
<notgary> It doesn't seem to have been updated since the middle of November
<seb128> notgary, yes, try asking in #ubuntu-unity though...
<notgary> seb128: Will do, thanks for the pointers :)
<robru> seb128, oh, good idea. hang on...
<seb128> notgary, yw ;-)
<robru> seb128, Ctrl+Alt+F1 just makes the screen go blank. doesn't show me a VT at all (and doesn't echo any of my typing back at me either). but F7 does bring ubiquity back...
<seb128> hum, reading you say that I think there is a driver bug that makes the vt not being displayed as it should...
<robru> seb128, seems I'm finding lots of bugs today ;-)
<chrisccoulson> hey rickspencer3, you around?
<chrisccoulson> any luck with that crash ID? :)
<bizhanMona> HI I have observed a strange behavior, when I install ubuntu on any of my system later on if I want to install RHEL/Fedora after successful installation I get grub failure, and system stops at grub rescue prompt,not sure why? Thx
<dobey> bizhanMona: #ubuntu is the channel to ask for help in
<bizhanMona> dobey: Thanks I did that now.
<attente> desrt: ping
<desrt> attente: pong
<attente> desrt: so inkscape generates its menu items by explicitly sticking GtkLabels in their GtkImageMenuItems
<desrt> nice....
<desrt> remember i told you you'd find weird programs doing weird things? :)
 * attente cries
<chrisccoulson> that's awesome
<robru> any vala experts around?
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-01-29
<pitti> Good morning
<BigWhale> Good Morning all.
<BigWhale> Who do I bug about pygobject? :)
<BigWhale> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=692515
<ubot2> Gnome bug 692515 in introspection "Differentiate Python created GType enum names to avoid registration problems" [Normal,New]
<seb128> BigWhale, hey, you want to talk to pitti, he's the gobject master ;-)
<seb128> gobject->pygobject
<BigWhale> pitti, open hailing frequencies! :))
<pitti> hey BigWhale, ça va?
<BigWhale> pitti, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=692515
<ubot2> Gnome bug 692515 in introspection "Differentiate Python created GType enum names to avoid registration problems" [Normal,New]
<BigWhale> pitti, right now gstreamer in python is broken in Raring.
<pitti> BigWhale: J'ai vu ce bug, mais je n'ai pas le temps cette semaine
<seb128> BigWhale, do you speak french? ;-)
<pitti> BigWhale: it was fixed upstream in gstreamer, wasn't it? if that blocks you, please feel free to backport this?
<pitti> BigWhale: oh, sorry! somehow I misremembered you being French
<BigWhale> ... :>
<BigWhale> unfortunately no... :)
<pitti> BigWhale: it's seb128's fault
<BigWhale> pitti, there will be no updates from upstream to Raring? This isn't blocking just me, but everyone.
<pitti> BigWhale: since he became tech lead, it's the official desktop team language
<pitti> BigWhale: oh, I'm fairly sure there will be another upstream release in time for raring
<pitti> BigWhale: there will surely be one for pygobject, and I'll deal with this next week after the sprint
<BigWhale> pitti, ok, cool. This, looks quite serious to me (unless I'm the only one using gstreamer in python). :)
<seb128> BigWhale, you are the only one using gstreamer in python...
<seb128> or one of the few ones
<BigWhale> seb128, makes sense ... I'm usually stuck with: 'nobody did this before' ... :))
<seb128> BigWhale, if you can find the commit in gstreamer that fixes it we can backport it
<pitti> seb128: well, once sessioninstaller finally gets ported away from sessioninstaller he won't be any more :)
<seb128> pitti, sessioninstaller porterd away from itself, isn't that going to loop? :p
<pitti> BigWhale, seb128: I think it's http://cgit.freedesktop.org/gstreamer/gstreamer/commit/?id=d2b03a45371900e3100209b5fa4d3412b23aef94
<seb128> pitti, danke
<seb128> Laney, ^ is there any chance you could look at that and see if it fixes https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=692515 (I see that you commented on the bug)? ;-)
<ubot2> Gnome bug 692515 in introspection "Differentiate Python created GType enum names to avoid registration problems" [Normal,New]
<Laney> morning ;-)
<BigWhale> pitti, seb128 there was a reference to some other bug that supposedly fixed this ...
<BigWhale> Oh, pitti found it ..
<Laney> I got it
<seb128> Laney, hey, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> good morning evryone
<Laney> good thanks!
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, Laney
<Laney> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, good thanks. just eating some toast :)
<chrisccoulson> how are you>
<chrisccoulson> ?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, toast with eggs and beans? aka english breakfast? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> hah, i wish :)
<chrisccoulson> toast with honey
<chrisccoulson> i think i'd prefer the eggs (and bacon, and sausage, and hash browns)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i really need to get a new bulb for my desk lamp. it's too dark in here
<chrisccoulson> especially now the weather has turned grey and miserable again
<BigWhale> Stop talking about food! I'm up since 4am and had no breakfast yet ... :>
<chrisccoulson> hah, 4am is the time i went to bed ;)
<Laney> yeah that patch seems to make kazam able to record screencasts again
<Laney> I can't watch them back using totem for some reason though, and the colours are messed up in vlc
<lufie> hi, es sieht so aus als hätte ich meinen ubuntu desktop getötet, mit dem versuch gnome 3.7 und gtk+3 zu installieren.
<lufie> hat jemand eine idee wie ich das wieder hinbekomme ?
<Laney> h264/mp4 works best
<lufie> sry ;-) english again
<lufie> it seems, that i have killed my ubuntu 12.10 desktop whit an gnome 3.7 installation and a gtk+3 / libgtk-3
<lufie> any idea how i can restore this to default ?
<lufie> currently i've got some gtk errors when i start some programms
<BigWhale> Laney, well, I'll take care about reproduction later... and check if anything is wrong with recording in that matter.
<Laney> righto. I uploaded the fix anyways so you should get it down the tubes in due course
<BigWhale> Great! Thanks!
<BigWhale> The amount of beers I'll have to buy to various at UDS people is quickly rising ...
<BigWhale> :))
<seb128> Laney, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-r-onscreen-keyboard-review btw ;-)
<Laney> seb128: heh, I just looked at ones linked from the topic :P
<seb128> Laney, I dropped the workitem on the other spec and reassigned the one on this one to you
<Laney> ok then
<seb128> Laney, I've added it to the topic spec depends so it will show up there, sorry about that
<Laney> oh I see, that's how they work
<ogra_> Laney, lovely ! maliit !!
<ogra_> even though onboard really really improved since UDS
<seb128> yeah, onboard upstream is doing a great job
<seb128> shame it's written in python
<ogra_> well, you dont really notice the python anymore speed wise
<Laney> I'd still use onboard for now ;-)
<Laney> no arrows/modifier keys in maliit
<ogra_> ugh
<Laney> I do seem to be a bit more accurate / faster in it though
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, looking to team workitems, wdyt about postponing overlay scrollbars and evo importer from your WIs?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, sure, i don't have a problem with that
<seb128> chrisccoulson, done! ;-)
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<seb128> yw ;-)
<seb128> bah, dist-upgrade on my nexus "bricked" it
<seb128> e.g I get a blank screen instead of X
<ogra_> seb128, upgraded from what ? quantal ?
<seb128> raring 2 weeks old to raring
<ogra_> i didnt have any issues with yesterdays upgrade
<ogra_> let me try
 * ogra_ twiddles thumbs waiting for apt-get update ...
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1585822/
 * ogra_ hits yes
<seb128> ogra_, my Xorg.0.log has lines like "[    50.919] (WW) TEGRA(0): LVDS-1: Error querying display modes: No such device."
<ogra_> normal
<seb128> ok
<seb128> well the system is running
<seb128> I can ssh to it
<ogra_> weird
<seb128> it's connected to the network
<seb128> I just have nothing rendered on screen
<ogra_> we changed the screen rotation defaults
<ogra_> but that shouldnt affect the display, only the input until the new kernel is in
 * ogra_ reboots, lets see
<ogra_> seb128, no issues here but i'm using the new kernel already ... though that only has a dropped patch in the touchscreen code
<ogra_> shouldnt affect the display at all
 * ogra_ tries something
<ogra_> hmm, no, i thought it could be the rotated console clashing with X un-rotated, but that starts fine here as well
<ogra_> sebi cant reproduce it :/
<ogra_> oh, he is gone
<ogra_> seb128, can't reproduce it here :/
<seb128> ogra_, sorry, I was talking to dholbach, need to restart my session and I will keep looking into that
<ogra_> seb128, ok, my system surely isnt ,much default anymore atm since everyone gives me fixes to test, but i cant really reproduce it
<seb128> ogra_, that's the xorg log http://paste.ubuntu.com/1585925/
<seb128> ogra_, is there any way to boot the previous kernel?
<seb128> ogra_, sorry, I rebooted the wrong device, meant to reboot the nexus...
<seb128> ogra_, did you see my question about booting old kernel?
<jbicha> cyphermox: I was looking at eds and the remaining diff we have with Debian is the symbolic functions filtering & having libeds depend on eds-common, should those be forwarded to Debian?
<cyphermox> symbolic functions filtering?
<cyphermox> I'm going to tentatively say yes
<jbicha> it's in debian/rules
<jbicha> it compiles fine without so I wasn't sure what it was for
<seb128> hey everybody
<seb128> it's meeting time
<attente> hi
<seb128> Sweetshark, qengho, chrisccoulson, Laney, kenvandine, mlankhorst, cyphermox, mterry, robru, tkamppeter, attente: hey, it's meeting time!
<chrisccoulson> yo
<seb128> -Sweetshark (holidays)
<cyphermox> yo
<robru> seb128, good morning!
<Laney> ahoy
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2013-01-29
 * kenvandine waves
<seb128> I hope everybody is doing good
<robru> seb128, just wiping the sleep from my eyes ;-)
<seb128> current focus is nexus/mobile work, I hope a good bunch of you have work around that in their update ;-)
<seb128> let's get started
<seb128> robru, hehe, how early is it for you? 8:30am?
<seb128> qengho, hey
<qengho> Yo.
<robru> seb128, yep, 8:30 AM, which I know doesn't sound too early for most people but I normally like to wake up at 10 or 11 ;-)
<qengho> [desktop-r-chromiumbrowser-improvements]
<qengho> - Cr v24 is this  "  close to being released for stable Ubuntus.  #webapps is verifying their patches.
<qengho> - Slow progress on getting ARM (and therefore Raring) working.  scheat crashed last week.
<qengho> - Dogfooding ARM otherwise.
<qengho> EOF
<seb128> still fighting arm then... good luck with that, let me know if there is anything you would need on
<seb128> I'm sure we can find some people to give you an hand if you struggle too much with it
<seb128> qengho, thanks
<qengho> seb128: I would like another machine, since scheat is dead. That's one thing that would help.
<chrisccoulson> i could probably help out there
<chrisccoulson> or at least, could try ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, that would be great if you could
<qengho> thanks!
<seb128> qengho, do we have any other porter box? you have a pandaboard/nexus, I guess those are not enough for what you need?
<qengho> seb128: I have a panda, but haven't had much luck in getting it running. Gave it 2 hours. Trying not to spend much time on it.
<seb128> ok
<seb128> qengho, let's sort the arm access issue out after the meeting
<robru> qengho, I am also having troubles getting the pandaboard running. I can't seem to find the right image to boot it...
<seb128> qengho, thanks
<chrisccoulson> my panda gets extremely hot when I build firefox on it. i can't imagine what it's like building chromium ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey
<chrisccoulson> for me:
<chrisccoulson> - Worked on a partner update
<chrisccoulson> - Thunderbird beta updated to 19.0
<chrisccoulson> - Been debugging some Thunderbird memory leaks
<chrisccoulson> - Been tracking down an event handling bug in the current Firefox beta (events going to the wrong content)
<chrisccoulson> - Tracked down some test failures that weren't occurring in local builds (thanks dh_scour/cdbs for messing up the test suites SVG's!)
<chrisccoulson> also hoping to start doing N7/mobile work once i've got rid of current high-priority items ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, lol at dh_scour, iz pitti's fault for optimizing that for us? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks; looking forward having you helping on the mobile work!
<seb128> Laney, hey
<chrisccoulson> it took me a while to figure out why the test wouldn't fail locally :)
<Laney> Thought/worked a bit on the default (l-s) fontconfig configuration last week. Called for testing on planet (test packages in ppa:laney/language-selector but none of you are ja/zh so don't bother ;-)). Turned 27 on Sunday (seeking walking stick). Worked a bit on enabling the gtk wayland backend. Had to iterate a couple of times but that's in now to please some sections of the community. Updated nexus 7. Won an easy 4M by killing ...
<Laney> ... goa by default (the underlying bug is still there though). Now looking at maliit packaging with Quintasan. Should upload that to D & U tomorrow.
<Laney> \0
<mterry> Laney, have you picked a grave plot yet?
<Laney> I'm getting blasted into the sun
<seb128> Laney, lot of nice work, including memory saving on the default image, I like it! ;-)
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> np
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<kenvandine> * Reducing memory usage of friends-service by creating a light weight service in vala that hosts the Dee.SharedModel.  This provides a significant memory reduction, on the order of 11x
<kenvandine> * Finished up dual builds for qt4/qt5 for UOA
<kenvandine>  /EOF
<mterry> kenvandine, 11x!  nice
<seb128> \o/
<kenvandine> oh, and working on the dee-qt bindings dual build packages too
<kenvandine>  /DONE
<kenvandine> mterry, thx :)
<kenvandine> python with dee... not efficient :/
<seb128> kenvandine, great stuff, thanks
<seb128> mlankhorst, hey
<mlankhorst> removed 1 line of code today, testing reverse prime stuff
<mlankhorst> eg intel driving nvidia display
<robru> mterry, seb128: and that 11x is on top of the 4x improvement that I already did by fixing memory leaks ;-)
<mterry> :)
<mlankhorst> lts-stack landed in -updates
<mlankhorst> looking good, blobs still need to land
<seb128> robru, you guys play the "let's add some bugs we can fix later to look good" right? ;-)
<seb128> mlankhorst, great to see the lts backport stuff getting in place, good work!
<seb128> mlankhorst, thanks
<mlankhorst> np :)
<seb128> cyphermox, hey
<cyphermox> hey!
<cyphermox> - Finished up dbusmenu/indicator-session fixes for tests; so they now build daily
<cyphermox> - I think we managed to get one daily build of libappindicator, but then tests are broken again, needs work
<cyphermox> - Fixed bluetooth on the nexus -- wasn't getting the firmware downloaded in Raring, that's fixed via an upload of the uploader app (now in queue) that also ships a proper upstart job to push the firmware.
<cyphermox> - MM catching and mangling tty of the nexus connected to a computer: fixed.
<cyphermox> - Looking at why the getty for ttyGS0 is causing so many wakeups on the nexus
<cyphermox> EOF
<seb128> cyphermox, yeah for bluetooth on the nexus!
<cyphermox> yeah, it's about time! :D
<cyphermox> works great now, that's what I use almost all the time
<cyphermox> just make sure the firmware tool doesn't die, but it shouldn't
<tkamppeter> cyphermox, then one can use BT keyboard and mouse and carries less cables on the go!
<seb128> cyphermox, it seems like dbusmenu didn't autoland in raring yet, do you know why (since you mentioned you got the tests fixed)
<cyphermox> tkamppeter: yp!
<cyphermox> seb128: no, and it's interesting because it's all blue
<cyphermox> I wonder if didrocks maybe forgot to reactivate it
<seb128> could be, and he's not here this week
<cyphermox> (in doubt, blame on the absent)
<cyphermox> I'll look
<seb128> so if neither you mterry know, we should probably wait for him to be back
<cyphermox> ok
<ricotz> hello desktopers :)
<seb128> (asking because chrisccoulson fixed a leak in dbusmenu recently, would be good to have it landing in raring)
<seb128> ricotz, hey (meeting ongoing)
<cyphermox> indeed
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<seb128> mterry, hey
<chrisccoulson> there's another waiting review too
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson: link, I'll review :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you should chase tedg and charles_ for review ;-)
<seb128> or cyphermox ;-)
<mterry> - Revamped Software Updater a bit
<mterry> - ubuntu-release-upgrader SRU for quantal
<mterry> - Updated duplicity to 0.6.21
<mterry> - Updated workrave to work in Unity!
<mterry> - Postponed non-mobile workitems
<mterry> - Filed branch to reduce 30MB lightdm memory to ~4MB
<mterry> - Nexus7 testing
<mterry> - Investigating reports of indicator-appmenu leaks
<mterry> - If we have known-work-to-do, I could lend a hand
<mterry> EOF
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/libdbusmenu/lp1104136/+merge/144733
<seb128> mterry, there is always known-work-to-do
<mterry> seb128, I figured you'd perk up at that  :)
<seb128> mterry, like restore nautilus' desktop menu/hud integration that got broken/dropped in the 3.6 update
<seb128> mterry, you know me :p
<mterry> seb128, oh that's still todo?  I can look into that
<seb128> mterry, anyway, feel free to ping me after the meeting, I can bounce some "known todo" so you can see if one suits you ;-)
<seb128> mterry, it is, that would be great
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<seb128> robru, hey
<robru> hey hey
<robru> * Continuing to work on firming up libfriends API.
<robru> * Finished inlining mardy's code.google packages.
<robru> * Reviewed some deja-dup patches for mterry.
<robru> * Learning Vala ;-)
<robru> * Still haven't gotten my pandaboard working but I am using the N7 for testing things.
<Laney> N7 is a better buildd anyway :P
<robru> eof
<seb128> robru, qengho: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsIW7EF103A btw
<ogra_> Laney, really depends if your build needs disk IO or not
<seb128> that was an hangout explained how to get the panda running
<seb128> you should watch it ;-)
<robru> seb128, ok, will do, thanks
<seb128> I'm sure ogra_ can also help you if you run into specific issues
<seb128> robru, thanks
<qengho> seb128: thanks.
<ogra_> definitely :)
<seb128> attente, hey
<robru> seb128, I got the installer to install at one point, but the installed system wouldn't boot after that. not sure where I went wrong
<ogra_> and there is #ubuntu-arm for arm support as well
<attente> seb128, hey
<attente> the module now works with gtk 2, welcome anyone to try it ppa:attente/unity-gtk-module
<attente> minor issue with inkscape (menu items are missing labels)
<attente> making a workaround for this, but other than that can start taking on other work
<attente> EOF
<seb128> great
<qengho> ogra_: I am IO-bound, I'm sure.  Panda is better than N7?
<seb128> did anyone play with that yet? I wanted to try it before the meeting but got sidetracked, I will install the ppa directly after the meeting
<qengho> I have class-10 SDHC attached to panda
<Laney> I wouldn't know how to play with it
<attente> seb128, i'm not sure if anyone's tried it
<xnox> attach a usb external hdd.
<attente> except for larsu
<xnox> all sd-cards suck compared to spinny disks or real ssd
<Laney> a quick mail with testing instructions would be good
<qengho> xnox: thanks.
<attente> Laney: sure
<Laney> ♥
<ogra_> qengho, a USB 3.0 disk will give you faster IO than the MMC in the nexus7
<seb128> attente, inkscape seems to be a bit of a weird case, there is e.g bug #775702 open about it having issues with dbusmenu
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 775702 in inkscape (Ubuntu) "Some menu icons missing in Inkscape since upgrade to 11.04" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/775702
<qengho> Laney: Compose-<-3?
<Laney> correct
<qengho> Nice.
<seb128> attente, good idea, if you feel like getting extra testing, maybe drop an email on ubuntu-desktop@l.u.c about it
<seb128> attente, thanks
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<tkamppeter> Worked on a third size of printing stack for mobile: After the full desktop stack (which we had all the time) and the super-mini-1-MB stack (cups-daemon, cups-browsed, libcups2) I am thinking about a third, intermediate stack.
<tkamppeter> The super-mini stack requires a remote CUPS server to provide the printers, direct network printing is not possible.
<tkamppeter> The intermediate stack will have some filters to generate common formats like PDF, PostScript, PCL-XL, PWG Raster, JPEG and with an extended cups-browsed it will make IPP printers of the local network available automatically in a driverless fashion (no printer-model-specific data/software in the printing stack).
<tkamppeter> It is more or less like the iPhone, where AirPrint printers are automatically available, without printer setup tool.
<tkamppeter> This will work mainly with IPP Everywhere printers which will start hitting the market this year, but also with some legacy devices which accept PDF, PostScript, or PCL-XL.
<tkamppeter> For the desktop the classic printer-driver-based method will stay available.
<tkamppeter> I have also looked into the changes to be done so that printer driver auto download also works with the GNOME printer setup tool and also organized the transfer of a color laser printer from larsu to Marek Kasik, upstream developer of GNOME's print dialog and GNOME's printer setup tool.
<tkamppeter> EOF
<seb128> tkamppeter, ok, great, thanks
<seb128> me: I've been looking at the nexus memory usage, e.g https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Smem-2013-01-16
<seb128> reviewing blueprints/workitems, adding some to  https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-r-reduced-power-ram from the issues/work identified
<seb128> that's it
<seb128> questions? comments?
<attente> seb128: any work items i could take a look at?
<seb128> attente, maybe look to the spec I just pointed
<seb128> anything that is in state TODO is probably free to grab
<seb128> just ping whoever is assigned to the item to check before starting to not conflict
<attente> ok, sure, thanks
<seb128> is there any type of work you would prefer? low level? ui? profiling? memory usage issues?
<ricotz> seb128, hi, did you notice reports mentioning "Unable to find default local directory monitor type" lately?
<seb128> ok, no comment it seems
<seb128> </end of meeting>
<seb128> thanks everybody
<seb128> ricotz, hey, none no
<ricotz> seb128, hmm, i see
<seb128> jbicha, e-d-s run into runtime issue/gtype issue if build with bsymbolic, we need to keep that on Ubuntu, maybe we can forward a patch to debian that dpkg-vendor check if it's Ubuntu and modify the ldflags then
<jbicha> seb128: maybe it would be fine for Debian too?
<tkamppeter> cyphermox, when will the Bluetooth fix show up on the N7?
<seb128> jbicha, like, just not needed in Debian, they don't have bsymbolic-function in their default compiler flags
<lool> seb128: gnome-power-manager doesn't seem to use consolekit anymore; do you mind if I drop the dep?
<lool> I guess I should do that in Debian
<seb128> lool, feel free, g-p-m isn't do much anymore nowadays, it's mostly the ui which gives you details about your devices/their batteries and some stats
<seb128> isn't doing*
<ogra_> yeah,. it went on a lethal diet over the years
<seb128> attente, thanks for the email, what about posting to https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-desktop ? or you don't feel like ready for feedback from more people yet?
<attente> seb128, i could maybe after i get this issue worked out with inkscape
<seb128> ok
<attente> i'm sure there are enough issues with it for me to work through in the mean time :)
<cyphermox> tkamppeter: it's in the raring queue, will take the time to be reviewed by archive admins
<mterry> attente, heyo.  unity-gtk-module is for 13.04, right?
<attente> mterry: hey, yep
<attente> guess i should've mentioned that...
<mterry> attente, no, I assumed.  I just wanted to double-check.  I might have a patch for it, to add support for exporting GtkMenuButtons if GtkMenuBar isn't found (i.e. nautilus and other GNOME 3.x apps)
<attente> mterry, oh cool
<mterry> attente, haven't started yet, but I may hit you up with questions if I hit one
<mterry> hit a question that is  :)
<attente> ah, ok :)
<chrisccoulson> w00t, nailed https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=835044
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 835044 in Widget: Gtk "Firefox 19.0b+ on Linux (Windows OK) selects wrong row in XUL tree in level="parent" panel" [Normal,New]
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well done ;-)
<mterry> tedg, is there an existing dbus API that I could export menus too, that would show up in hud?  (but not appmenu proper or anything)
<tedg> mterry, No, there's the webapps stuff which is a bit different, but it's not generalized.
<seb128> re
<seb128> attente, sooooo
<seb128> attente, you broke my chromium menus!
<attente> seb128, sorry!
<seb128> attente, lol, don't worry, just testing your ppa ... seems to work fine, out of chromium which became menu-less
<seb128> works fine including firefox/libreoffice
<seb128> which is quite good ;-)
<attente> seb128, good thing i didn't email ubuntu-desktop...
<seb128> I'm sure chromium does something weird
<attente> i'll check it out
<seb128> attente, well, people reading tech mailing list and optin for a ppa are usually people who like some actions, they are not users who will be screwed
<chrisccoulson> 7,492kB/s, oh yeah
<seb128> chrisccoulson, tell me that the "," is a decimal separator and not a thousand one :p
<chrisccoulson> seb128, no, it's not a decimal separator ;)
<seb128> not fair :p
<seb128> I'm not even sure my wifi card handle that rate :p
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> attente, does the new unity-gtk-module require the menubar to be visible in the window in order for it to be exported to the panel?
<attente> chrisccoulson, yes
<chrisccoulson> attente, ah, there's the issue with chromium then :)
<chrisccoulson> the menubar is hidden, so it just doesn't have one outside of unity
<chrisccoulson> they just embed a hidden menubar for unity, and appmenu-gtk didn't care whether it was visible or not
<attente> oh..
<attente> maybe we should all just use firefox :p
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> attente, yes, that's fine with me ;)
<seb128> attente, there is something weird with shotwell (we had bugs in the old dbusmenu world with shotwell at the start as well)
<chrisccoulson> attente, as long as you don't report bugs :P
<seb128> attente, if you double click on a photo in your library, is the "file" menu normal? it only has an "activate" item there
<seb128> on that note, time for dinner, I will keep playing with that later
<seb128> bbiab
<chrisccoulson> oh, i see how the new module works now. i guess hijacking the realize call isn't going to work for chrome
<attente> seb128, the menus seem fine to me, but i don't have any photos imported yet
<attente> seb128, ah, i see it
<chrisccoulson> i wonder if hijacking realize has any effect on firefox when it is showing its own menubar
<chrisccoulson> seeing as it creates a hidden window with a menubar in order to get style info
<attente> firefox exports its menu over dbus directly right?
<chrisccoulson> attente, yeah. but it creates an offscreen window with various widgets in it to extract theme info
<attente> oh, interesting
<chrisccoulson> attente, yeah, i bet that breaks theming when not running inside unity, as the widget doesn't have style data until it's realized, does it?
<chrisccoulson> i should install this package and test it :)
<bryce> cyphermox, heya, there's a couple WI's of yours on the desktop-r-arm-input-sensor-drivers blueprint.  I'm guessing you've already done the investigations, but can you update me on the status of them when you get a moment?
<cyphermox> bryce: I got bluetooth to work
<cyphermox> haven't got much time to look into the NFC and GPS -- I was hoping to pass those back to you, or work on it at the sprint
<cyphermox> seems like both might need the help of that broadcom patcher anyway, so nothing's lost
<cyphermox> the libraries for nfc don't support the pn544 chip afaict
<cyphermox> so it's pretty much custom android work for this, but I did find some code with potential
<cyphermox> as for GPS, it would probably just be a matter of testing with gpsd, it just might work
<bryce> cyphermox, yeah we should chat with alex at the sprint
<bryce> cyphermox, thanks.  If you can jot any notes down into the whiteboard that'll help us jog our memories at the sprint.
<cyphermox> whiteboard?
<bryce> cyphermox, the whiteboard on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-r-arm-input-sensor-drivers
<cyphermox> ah yeah
<bryce> (people have been jotting their findings there, so seems like the right place to capture these notes)
<dobey> xnox: ping. i thought you looked at my patch on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/+bug/859600 ? did you not sponsor it? no comments on the bug and don't see a new version in ubuntu
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 859600 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu Precise) "Please convert gnome-keyring to multiarch" [High,In progress]
<xnox> dobey: yes, i looked / reviewed it. but no, I did not sponsor it.
<xnox> dobey: i was hoping for slangasek or stockachu to comment on it, as they previously tried to tackle it and hit some troubles with it.
<xnox> dobey: can you ping them, as they do not appear to be on #-desktop, but should be on #-devel
<dobey> oh, ok
<bryce> thanks cyphermox
<cyphermox> bryce: hmm, looks like there has been text truncated
<cyphermox> heh nevermind
<robru> attente, just installed unity-gtk-module. I'll be sure to bitch at you when my laptop implodes ;-)
<attente> robru: looking forward to it :)
<robru> attente, do I have to restart applications, or does it take effect right away?
<attente> ah, i forgot to mention that.. yeah, it requires a log-out
<robru> oh, ok. not ready to log out just yet. in the middle of some stuff ;-)
<robru> but soon I'll begin testing this.
<attente> thanks :)
<robru> yw
<qengho> robru: I think I solved my problem with making the panda image.
<qengho> robru: what was your problem with Panda?
<robru> qengho, well, I wasn't sure if I had the right installation media. tried a few different ones; most wouldn't even boot, but the one that did boot, installed ok, but then the installation wouldn't boot
<qengho> robru: ah. Hrmpth.
<robru> qengho, yeah, no idea. I'm gonna look at it again in a few minutes here. just cleaning up some loose ends
<qengho> Er, now raring-desktop-armhf+omap4.img is 22MB.  That doesn't seem right.
<Laney> the dailies are (were) busted atm
<Laney> (armhf ones)
<qengho> Laney: yesterday's is closer to the right size. Maybe it's okay.
<qengho> Laney: Is there a known good image online? quantal release, perhaps?
<mlankhorst> precise ones? :-)
<Laney> quantal should work, yeah
<Laney> or if you wait until tomorrow raring ought to be fixed again
<Laney> if you believe IS, that is.
<ogra_> well, i havent seen any builds come out yet
<mlankhorst> is bluetooth fixed on nexus 7 yet?
<ogra_> even though the builder is up again since a while already
<Laney> want to try a respin?
<ogra_> mlankhorst, the fix sits in the NEW queue
<ogra_> needs a review
<ogra_> (the brcm-patchram package)
<mlankhorst> I'm on raring :(
<ogra_> i'm talking about raring
<ogra_> quantal was a demo and is dead
<ogra_> Laney, well, the build i started at 16:00 UTC is still active, though i dont see it running at all on cadejo
<Laney> "quality"
<Laney> time for your twice-daily #is poke :-)
<ogra_> heh
<robru> qengho, yeah, a few days ago when I was trying this, all I could find were these 22MB raring images. The one I mentioned that installed ok but then wouldn't boot was a quantal image.
<ogra_> well, first i killed the processes on nusakan, cadejo is still reachable
<Laney> yeah, it was before, wasn't it? Just doing nothing because the FS was read only
<ogra_> well, i couldnt reach it at all
<ogra_> now i can at least get to it via w3m
<ogra_> before it seemed to be hung hard
<Laney> I thought I could lftp to it before, but I may be wrong
<Laney> either way, sad panda is sad
<ogra_> sigh
<ogra_> well, its 23:23 here
<ogra_> i surely wont hunt down iss now
<Laney> yeah, I imagine it's a tomorrow morning task :P
<robru> qengho, when do you EOD? I'm gonna step out for a quick break but when I get back I'm gonna try to boot up my pandaboard again. trying yesterday's raring image that's >600MB
<robru> is that the one you used?
<qengho> robru: I'm out soon.  I'm trying the quantal server image first to make sure it's okay.
<qengho> ubuntu-12.10-server-armhf+omap.img.zsync
<qengho> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.10/release/ubuntu-12.10-server-armhf+omap.img.zsync
<robru> qengho, k, thanks. I'll play with it a bit in the coming hours and then maybe we can touch base tomorrow.
<qengho> robru: ack. Zzz.
<robru> attente, ok, have rebooted. haven't noticed any issues yet, but I also haven't used any of the apps you mentioned had known issues.
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-01-30
<robru> attente, ok, so I have some kind of issue here where gnome-settings won't load any panels, and also won't exit. if I click on the x, the window disappears for a second but then pops right back up, and if I try to click on any of the panels, none of them load
<robru> attente, `killall gnome-settings-daemon` made it go away...
<robru> attente, also, not reproducible. awesome
<attente> eep.
<robru> attente, does that sound like it could have been caused by your thing? not even sure what caused it
<attente> robru: i'm somewhat doubting it
<robru> attente, yeah, no idea. I was fiddling with deja-dup at the time, maybe it's mterry's fault ;-)
<attente> heh, enough blame to go around i suppose
<pitti> Good morning
<desrt> pitti: hi!!
<desrt> pitti: coming to brussels?
<pitti> heya desrt
<pitti> desrt: I am, yes
<desrt> cool :)
<desrt> today or for the weekend?
<pitti> desrt: Saturday morning only, I still have some stuff here this week
<pitti> desrt: you are at the hackfest already?
<desrt> ya
<desrt> well
<desrt> in the hotel now, a bit jetlagged
<ritz> hi, does canonical have any plan to use mutter ?
<bochecha_> sil2100: hi, quick question, could you paste the fixed code from yesterday in #ibus, where you were trying to get signals from ibus? I'm wondering if I could use something similar for unit testing my ibus engine :)
<sil2100> bochecha_: sure!
<seb128> hey desktopers
<robru> hey seb128 !
<seb128> robru, hey "the man who never sleeps" ;-)
<robru> seb128, I wish that were true ;-)
<robru> More like "the man who sleeps at inconvenient times" ;-)
<seb128> hehe, been there! ;-)
<desrt> hello europeans!
<desrt> your timezone is lovely!!
<seb128> desrt, hey, glad you enjoy it ;-)
<Laney> morning
<seb128> Laney, hey, how are you?
<Laney> seb128: Good thank you; just burning a 12.04 CD for a friend who had her Windows go belly up yesterday ;-)
<Laney> how are you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<czajkowski> morning folks
<tkamppeter> I have set Chromium as default browser but Thunderbird is still opening web pages with Firefox. Is this a known bug?
<tkamppeter> update-manager correctly opens links with chromium though.
<chrisccoulson> good morning
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, not too bad thanks
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, what are you hacking on today? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> not sure just yet :)
<chrisccoulson> do you have a work queue lined up already? ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, there is a good pile of items on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-r-arm-reduce-footprint
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it's self service, feel free to grab some ;-)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, someone down my road must be stealing my bandwidth
<chrisccoulson> only 5,075kB/s today
<ritz> chrisccoulson http://www.ex-parrot.com/pete/upside-down-ternet.html ?
<jibel> chrisccoulson, do FF tests need more than 4GB of hard disk space?
<chrisccoulson> jibel, they shouldn't do
<jibel> chrisccoulson, to run the tests locally, checkout lp:auto-package-testing
<chrisccoulson> jibel, thanks, taking a look now
<jibel> chrisccoulson, there is a document USAGE.md that explains how to setup a sandbox and run the tests
<jibel> chrisccoulson, basically once you've prepared the testbed you start the tests with: bin/run-adt-test -a amd64 -r raring -p ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<jibel> and you wait
<chrisccoulson> jibel, thanks. i'll give that a try
<Laney> c++ symbols files are just pain
<seb128> don't use .symbols with it...
<Laney> that might be the correct solution ;-)
<chrisccoulson> pkgkde-symbolshelper to the rescue
<Laney> oh yeah, is that good?
<chrisccoulson> i use it for libmozjs, although i have to admit, mbiebl did most of the work to set that up
<chrisccoulson> and i can't remember off the top of my head how to do it, but it's quite simple
<chrisccoulson> http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html
<Laney> but but but... my amazing shell pipeline to demangle and sed it all into a working state
 * Laney tries it :P
<ogra_> cyphermox, how the heck did you find out about the -J option for getty ? it doesnt seem to be documented anywhere (manpage, --help etc dont show it)
<seb128> Laney, chrisccoulson: the most annoying part is when the mangling is slightly different between archs and your amd64 made .symbols fails the build on armfh
<seb128> Laney, chrisccoulson: I think didrocks played with pkgkde-symbolshelper by then for unity stuff and just gave up at the end, there was always issues
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i guess it's easier for libraries that don't change their public symbols a lot
<chrisccoulson> jibel, if i provided test results in junit xml, would jenkins show failures without my test suite having to exit with a non-zero exit code?
<jibel> chrisccoulson, publication of junit test results is not enabled for autopkgtest, but that's something we could add.
<jibel> chrisccoulson, if FF testsuite already generates junit result files, I can do it for your PPA
<chrisccoulson> jibel, i think there is only 1 test suite that currently is able to do that. i'd need to add support for the others
<psivaa> seb128: Is there any update on fixing bug 1105102 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1105102 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu) "dconf-service crashed with SIGSEGV in g_variant_builder_add_value()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1105102
<seb128> psivaa, no, is it an important issue? is that breaking any user?
<seb128> psivaa, I see it in a guest session on login, it slows a bit login for new users but should break anything after that?
<psivaa> seb128: No. Only that its impacting a lot of users and it occurs regularly.
<seb128> psivaa, how impact them (out of apport ui showing)?
 * ogra_ hugs cyphermox ... just compiled brcm-patchram-plus from the NEW queue and my BT devices all seem to work fine !
<psivaa> seb128: well I meant that it's being seen by a lot of users, i dont know how it would 'impact' for continuous usage though
<seb128> psivaa, in any case it's a known issue and high on our list, desrt said he would look at it but he's travelling/at an hackfest this week
<psivaa> seb128: ok. thank you.
<seb128> yw
<chrisccoulson> jibel, ok, i need to implement junit support for the reftest and mochitest test suites. that shouldn't be too difficult to do
<chrisccoulson> we'll get there eventually :)
<lifeless> chrisccoulson: what test runner are you using?
<lifeless> chrisccoulson: if you need junit output, and its python, there is a library I wrote - junitxml, in ubuntu or on pypi
<lifeless> chrisccoulson: if you have subunit, just pipe through subunit2junitxml
<chrisccoulson> lifeless, ah, it's not using any standard test runner. it's the upstream firefox tests, which are all fairly mozilla specific
<apw> ogra_, ok i'll get you a new kernel with that third patch on
<ogra_> thx !
<ogra_> gema, fyi, i'm about to upload some finer grained config for cpufreq for the nexus7 today, you might want to do some comaprative measuring i guess :)
<gema> ogra_: ack, how do I go about that?
<ogra_> run whatever measurements you ran already and compare if the consumption is less or not ?
<ogra_> dunno ...
<apw> ogra_, http://people.canonical.com/~apw/master-next-nexus7/linux-image-3.1.10-9-nexus7_3.1.10-9.24~masternext201301301226_armhf.deb
<ogra_> apw, thanks, also could we switch from g_serial to g_composite with the next upload ? i have a tester in #ubuntu-arm who claims it works fine for him and we want serial as well as networking (for transfering files)  on the OTG port
<apw> ogra_, i have no idea how to do that :)
<ogra_> apw, thats USB_CDC_COMPOSITE instead of USB_G_SERIAL
<ogra_> in the config
<apw> ogra_, i can get you a kernel with that to test, how can i test it
<apw> or ... can you test it :)
<ogra_> you should be able to use "screen  /dev/ttyACM0 115200" from a PC when connected via USB ... and at the same time you should also see a usb0 device on that PC when connected
<ogra_> and yeah, i can indeed test it :)
<apw> usb0 of type 'network' in this case
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> that gadget driver porovides both at the same time
<ogra_> so in the future we could have a samba setup on the nexus so poeple can excange data
<ogra_> and at the same time still have serial debugging consoles
<apw> so as it is i do not have anything on ACM0 is that expected ?
<ogra_> hit enter
<apw> still nothing
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> works here, though i heard from people that had to log in blind
<apw> ogra_, is that ttyGS0 on the other end
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> you should see a getty in your processlist
<ogra_> one thats rather going wild atm (just uploaded a fix for it)
<apw> root     31119     1  0 09:42 ttyGS0   00:00:00 /sbin/getty 115200 ttyGS0
<apw> root     31119     1  0 09:42 ttyGS0   00:00:00 /sbin/getty 115200 ttyGS0
<apw> doesn't seem to be unhappy, not doing anything either
<apw> oh i have an ACM0 and ACM
<apw> ACM1, i wonder what 0 does
<apw> ACM0 is not my nexus, who knows what it _is_
<ogra_> heh, intresting
<ogra_> probably a modem in your machine ?
<apw> ogra_, not one i know about ... but hey
<ogra_> heh
<apw> ogra_, ahhh it is my entropy key
<apw> ogra_, _COMPOSITE does not seem to exist
<ogra_> USB_CDC_COMPOSITE ... its a choice (radiobutton like)
<ogra_> > Device Drivers                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  │
<ogra_>   │       -> USB support (USB_SUPPORT [=y])                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                │
<ogra_>   │         -> USB Gadget Support (USB_GADGET [=y])                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        │
<ogra_>   │           -> USB Gadget Drivers (<choice> [=y])
<ogra_> thats what i get in editconfig searching for composite
<apw> ahh i missread, wazzock
<apw> u was kii
<apw> was looking for G_
<ogra_> ah, heh
<ogra_> i wish we could build that as modules
<ogra_> but sadly the tegra hacks prevent us
<apw> so CDC_COMP... =y is needed, =m is not enough ?
<ogra_> right, somehow the power supply and battery drivers are tied deeply into the gardget code
<ogra_> and they require =y
<apw> sigh ...
<apw> with the right exports they could probabally all move =m
<apw> but ...
<ogra_> apw, testing the patch from above now ... what i just notice is that "Energy when full" in upower seems to be reset every boot instead of using a fixed value from the battery
<ogra_> so the 100% are actually a totally variable value
<ogra_> i suspect thats the reason for the jumpy behavior
<ogra_> apw, every bit that becomes a module gets me nearer to be able to pull plymouth into the initrd ... having them =m would be awesome
<apw> ogra_, why does it prevent plymouth?  space ?
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> my bootimg cant be beigger than 8M (kernel+initrd+header)
<ogra_> currently the kernel is 4.5M
<ogra_> and plymouth would turn my initrd into another 4.5M pile
<apw> ogra_, ok that does work, i get a TTY and USB0, but it really upsets NM
<apw> ogra_, network manager tries to connect to it immediatly
<apw> ogra_, is that really what we want to happen by default ?
<apw> nm is just cylcing over and over trying to connect
<ogra_> apw, well, it shouldnt do any harm to your existing connections and we can quieten NM by shipping some default IP setup on the nexus side i think
<apw> ok it does seemed to have given up finally after like 3 attempts
<apw> ogra_, http://people.canonical.com/~apw/master-next-nexus7/linux-image-3.1.10-9-nexus7_3.1.10-9.24~masternext201301301314_armhf.deb
<apw> ogra_, that should have the gadget change and the other battery thing (3rd patch)
<ogra_> great
<apw> ogra_, seems to work ish here
<ogra_> battery ?
<ogra_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-nexus7/+bug/1093543/comments/24
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1093543 in linux-nexus7 (Ubuntu) "Battery status behaves erratically" [High,Confirmed]
<ogra_> see my last comment
<apw> ogra_, that i ahve little idea how to test
<ogra_> i guess i found the issue
<ogra_> not sure yet who is at fault though
<apw> so if you reboot with a flat battery you get a teeny battery
<apw> ogra_, i may have seem a similar symptom on my laptop now i think about it
 * ogra_ wonders when he will have worn out his boot partition on the n7 ...
<apw> if the battery is really empty it seems to be not-present for a bit
<ogra_> apw, right, it is always at 100% after boot
<ogra_> no matter how empty it is
<apw> ogra_, shorly before you order another one
<ogra_> heh
<apw> s/one/two
<ogra_> well, i bet others dont flash ten kernels a day
<apw> no, even i am averaging 5
<apw> oh NM is back, it thinks it should retry, so i am getting OSDs
<ogra_> lovely
<apw> yeah
<ogra_> i guess we can just "ifconfig down usb0" on boot on the n7
<ogra_> you can fire it up on demand
<apw> mru
<apw> have i mentioned i hate unity's focus handling
<apw> ogra_, indicator date-time is killing my N7
<ogra_> datetime ?
<ogra_> how that ?
<apw> it may be just being shown cause the load is 14 on here
<apw> apport is now killing it
<ogra_> ps aux|grep evo
<ogra_> check if thats the old lightdm bug
<apw> nothing, but then it logged me out too
<ogra_> lightdm used to spawn an evo data-server process for its session in the past (though thats supposed to be fixed)
<ogra_> wow
<ogra_> havent had such stuff heer yet
<ogra_> *here
<apw> ogra_, ok it 'recovered' and is behabing normally now
<ogra_> ok
<apw> ogra_, and ifconfig usb0 down, removed "RUNNING" from my desktop and NM now things there is no cable
<apw> ifconfig usb0 down on the N7 end
<ogra_> ok, i'll add a, upstart job to keep it off on boot
<apw> swwet
<apw> ogra_, if you could test that kernel for me, and if you are happy i may well upload it
<apw> ogra_, unless you have anytyhing else you can think of
<ogra_> then we can have a user session upstart job later so you can switch filesharing via USB on and off in the UI :)
<apw> ogra_, oh, i guess we are waiting on the testing for the battery part too, ie. does it produce anything else
<ogra_> no, but it doesnt do any harm either i think
<ogra_> i'd say just upload away
<apw> i will be so popular, 3 kernels in 24 hours, and all with half the buildds dead
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> well, we should poke our managers to have the next sprint prepared together with IS :)
<apw> yeah
<apw> ogra_, so i'll hold this till you check the gadget change works to your satisfaction
<ogra_> usb0 works fine :)
<ogra_> trying screen now
<apw> "indicator-datetime-service" closed unexpectedly, your computer does not have enough memory ...
<apw> so it cannot report it
<ogra_> have you been running anything that could eat all your ram ?
<ogra_> apw, serial is fine too
<apw> ogra_, that was a fresh login after rebooting to install the kernel, so nothing running other than the normal session bits
<ogra_> strange
<apw> something i recon i see about one login in 5
<apw> ie that one is hugly longer than the others
<apw> though i am also cursed, if somethign can blow up, it will for me
<mbiebl> chrisccoulson, seb128, Laney: pkgkde-symbolshelper is quite a help, but it's still painful
<Laney> I am finding that
<mbiebl> not sure again if I would mozjs again with symbols
<mbiebl> given that they apparently change the soname with each release anyway :-)
<mbiebl> Laney: I think Russ did a pretty good write-up of symbols files for C and C++ libraries
<Laney> it just feels terribly brittle
<Laney> I can make sure it works for the arches I have access too, but it will undoubtely fail to build on all the others
<mbiebl> Laney: well, the idea of pkgkde-symbolshelper is to automate the process
<mbiebl> of downloading the build logs and keeping the file updated semi-automatically
<Laney> yep
<Laney> still feels wasteful
<Laney> found http://www.eyrie.org/~eagle/journal/2012-01/008.html
<mbiebl> yeah, that's the one
<qengho> robru: Awake.  Kid stuff for the next bit, then I'm back to get Panda working. I'm not sure I have a valid image file, or if I'm even dd-ing i correctly (udev may be getting in the way and reassigning devices halfway through).
<qengho> AFK BRB LOL
<Laney> qengho: robru: There's a valid raring daily today
<qengho> Sweet.
<chrisccoulson> sigh, -ETOOMANYRANDOMTESTFAILURES
<chrisccoulson> what have i let myself in for?
<chrisccoulson> jibel, i get less, but different test failures when i run it locally ;)
<chrisccoulson> and now a pass on https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/raring-ppa-adt-ubuntu_mozilla_daily_ppa-firefox-trunk/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/ without me changing anything :)
<apw> ogra_, ok uploading now
<cyphermox> ogra_: for -J I went to look at the code
<cyphermox> yeah, it doesn't seem to be documented, though I think --noclear might be equivalent
<ogra_> really evil that thats not documented anywhere
<cyphermox> hehehe
<cyphermox> I looked because I didn't understand what the characters it was writing were supposed to do
<cyphermox> so while in the code... might as well look at the options right ? :)
<ogra_> cyphermox, do you see my question to stgraber in #ubuntu-devel backlog ? you might have a clever idea too (better than mine at least)
<cyphermox> hmm
<cyphermox> tbh, I'm not sure
<cyphermox> oh
<cyphermox> seb128: aren't you archive admin?
<seb128> cyphermox, I am, why?
<cyphermox> could you please review brcm-patchram-plus in the raring queue?
<seb128> cyphermox, did that some hours ago?
<cyphermox> ah sorry
<seb128> no worry ;-)
<cyphermox> I hadn't been fast enough to open up firefox to that page yet ;)
<cyphermox> thanks!
<seb128> yw!
<cyphermox> ogra_: did you update ubuntu-defaults-nexus7 for it too?
<ogra_> cyphermox, i added a recommends
<cyphermox> cool
<cyphermox> so tomorrow's image is going to really rock :)
<chrisccoulson> is there a way to tell metacity to always give focus to any windows that open?
<chrisccoulson> i suspect at least some of these random firefox test failures are windows not getting focus :(
<Lionthinker> Hi guys is this the right place to query getting a new app into default apps like say an rss reader?
<qengho> Hah.  I have a directory, "/nonexistent".  That seems like a bad sign.
<desrt> qengho: interesting.  i think that's the ~ of some system users...
<Laney> I can imagine that leaking out of a package build
<qengho> mtime 2012, owned by (current user) memcache.  So werid.
<qengho> Sorry, 2010, not 2012
<desrt> maybe some postinst script creating the memcache user accidentally forgot to use the supress-homedir-creation flag
<qengho> desrt: You're probably right.  That's ~memcache for true.
<desrt> does it have the skel contents?
<qengho> I feared I had written some test that needed a ENOENT for some weird reason.
<qengho> No skel, desrt.
<seb128> desrt, hey, any news of that dconf segfault? the qa guys are nervous about it, really...
<qengho> Laney: do you have much confidence in that raring armhf daily you mentioned?
<Laney> I haven't used any of the armhf dailies
<Laney> the raring^
<Laney> but it is /supposed/ to work ...
<qengho> Laney: Mine doesn't boot it.  The daily from ~10 days ago at least splashed and dumped me to a cramfs shell, but this looks like it's not even bootstrapping.
<Laney> desktop? how are you trying to interact with it?
<qengho> Laney: interact?  This early, I plug it in and watch the lights.
<Laney> like, you have it connected to a monitor via HDMI/DVI and a keyboard/mouse?
<qengho> I have HDMI and USB rotational drive and USB keyboard attached, usually, but I tried unplugging all.
<qengho> I plug the SD card into this computer and see two partitions that look sane.
 * Laney shines ogra_'s logo into the sky
<ogra_> yes ?
<qengho> ogra_: hi.
<qengho> ogra_: I'm trying to boot a raring image on a Pandaboard.  I'm not having much luck so far.
<qengho> ogra_: Do you know of a good image, first?
<ogra_> hm, i havent booted a panda since a while, how/where does it hang ?
<desrt> seb128: lemme look
<jasoncwarner> hey bryce, RAOF or mlankhorst , gema has a rather annoying bug. Any of you able to look at it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1015183
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1015183 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Inconsistent mouse events for Acer T231H multitouch monitor" [Medium,In progress]
<qengho> ogra_: I have a SD card in the SD slot.  I got image from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/raring-desktop-armhf+omap4.img.zsync
<seb128> time for some exercise, be back in ~1h
<qengho> zsync checksummed to verify.
<ogra_> right, and you dd'ed that to the SD
<qengho> ogra_: yes.  dd appeared to work. That image mounts and looks normal-ish on this computer.
<qengho> ogra_: on Panda, which I got splash screen and cramfs shell with another image, now gets solid hearbeat and SD-access lights at power-on.
<ogra_> quenwell, sounds like the kernel hangs
<ogra_> qengho, ^^^
<qengho> ogra_: or never bootstraps at all, yes?
<ogra_> qengho, iÄm sure ppisati in #ubuntu-kernel would like to know about that, since he just works on the porting of the kernel to devicetree
 * qengho is off to find The Wizard. ...
<jasoncwarner> bryce seems it wasn't the right bug before. Gema meant this bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-nexus7/+bug/1068994
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1068994 in ubuntu-nexus7 "button1 gets stuck after a while" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ogra_> yeah, thats our worst one
<ogra_> (not only gemas :) )
<desrt> seb128: remind me the bug again?
<Laney> desrt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/d-conf/+bug/1105440
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1105440 in d-conf (Ubuntu) "dconf-service crashed with SIGSEGV in g_variant_is_trusted()" [High,Confirmed]
<Laney> (I assume)
<desrt> seb128: is there a way that i can download the source package for this without being on raring?
<desrt> i start to wonder if it's some case of vendor patching gone wrong...
<ogra_> just change your deb-src lines in sources.list
<desrt> ah.  true.
<ogra_> and run apt-get update
<Laney> with ubuntu-dev-tools installed; pull-lp-source <pkg> raring
<ogra_> oh that new fashined stuff, yeah
<ogra_> *fashioned
<Laney> back in your chair, grandpa. :P
 * ogra_ hobbles away
<desrt> seb128: got it
<desrt> seb128: dconf-service goes crashy crashy if you send it a change request containing zero keys to change
<desrt> something during login is doing that, i guess
<desrt> would love to find out who/what does that
<desrt> meanwhile, this should obviously be fixed
<seb128> desrt, great, any hint on how to find whatever send that change?
<mlankhorst> jasoncwarner: well it would really help to test latest stack from raring first :)
<desrt> seb128: making a patch now
<desrt> seb128: would be nice to dconf-blame to see who is sending this broken request
<desrt> after the fix...
<seb128> desrt, will do
<seb128> desrt, thanks! ;-)
<desrt> network at the hackfest is not so good :(
<desrt> http://www.fpaste.org/SDSa/
<robru> qengho, hey, just woke up.
<robru> qengho, fortunately I read the scrollback before my internet died just now
<desrt> seb128: ^ plz test
<desrt> dinner time for us.   bye.
<qengho> robru: I'm going to try the 10.04 now.
<robru> qengho, lucid? really?
<qengho> Sorry. No no no.  12.04
<robru> ahhhh ok ;-)
<robru> qengho, what were you saying about udev switching devices out from under you? I didn't realize that was possible. Can that happen without an underlying hardware plug/unplug event?
<qengho> robru: It happens.  I watch it with "udevadm monitor".
<seb128> desrt, will do, enjoy dinner
<robru> qengho, surely there's a way to verify that the image was copied correctly?
<qengho> dd it off, perhaps.
<qengho> robru: also, this machine mounts it fine.
<robru> qengho, the only trick is that it's a 650MB image and an 8GB SD card... I'll have to look up how to tell dd to only grab x many bytes, with x = the original image size....
<qengho> I can truncate.
<ogra_> erm
<qengho> ogra_: do you know of a 12.04 armhf image that should work?
<ogra_> verey released image works
<ogra_> *every
<qengho> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/releases/12.04/release/
<ogra_> core isnt an image
<ogra_> and you realyl should only use it for building images around it or for development chroots
<ogra_> its is completely unconfigured ... largely the same you get running debootstrap
<ogra_> (there arent even any networking bits in it)
<sarnold> I used the "pre-installed desktop image" here for my pandaboard without any issues (remarkably straightforward): http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAP
<ogra_> (hasnt been updated for 12.10, but the procedure is the same as for 12.04)
<robru> sarnold, lots of images on that page... should I be looking at omap3 or omap4?
<ogra_> oh, no, i'm lying, 12.04 was still preinstalled
<ogra_> 12.10 is just like an x86 iso
<sarnold> robru: omap4 for pandaboard
<qengho> ogra_: so, the 12.04 preinstalled result will run on the SD card.
<ogra_> qengho, definitely
<ogra_> we dont relesase stuff that doesnt work ;)
<ogra_> (we do release stuff that has bugs admittedly though)
<qengho> ogra_: well, hardware doesn't necessarily work with everything. Just asking.
<ogra_> qengho, just make sure to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OmapDesktopInstall
<robru> qengho, latest raring image not working for me; same failure: shows bootsplash, then screen loses signal / powers down, pandaboard gives heartbeat continuously but nothing happens.
<qengho> robru: that sounds familliar, all except no signal.  I was getting cramfs shell.
<qengho> robru: I have heard that we should abandon R for now and use P.
<robru> qengho, I'm not really familiar with the cramfs shell... but during bootsplash I can hit 'esc' on my keyboard and witness that various booting steps are happening, but then right when you expect lightdm to show up, I get nothing instead.
<robru> qengho, yeah, flashing P now
<robru> qengho, yeah, so that precise-preinstalled image doesn't boot on my pandaboard. all I get is two solid lights.
<robru> followed the instructions exactly, from gunzip to dd to sync.
<seb128> robru, what monitor do you have connected on the board? do you use an adaptor dvi->hdmi?
<robru> yeah, dvi monitor.
<seb128> hum, I think there was a gotcha there
<seb128> like pitti and others didn't manage to get that work
<ogra_> if the leds are solid from the first second oyu did something wrong
<qengho> robru: *Solid* lights, though.
<seb128> it might be that your box is working but your connection to the dvi monitor is not
<ogra_> robru, you made sure to dd to the device not to a partition ?
<robru> qengho, ogra_ seb128 : oh wait, soemthing is happening now. dunno, they were solid for several minutes... now it's booting
<robru> ogra_, yeah, definitley dd'd to the device
<ogra_> right, if it move on then its fine
<robru> hmmm, odd that it would randomly start working now. this has been dogging me all week
<ogra_> starting ubiquity can actually leave you with a black screen for quite a while (a minite or two), an SD card is simply a bad medium
<ogra_> also if you see something like out of syc from your monitor switching to console and back can fix that
<robru> ogra_, do you mean a signal of blackness? or no actual signal? because my monitor would report there was "no signal" and then power down. until now. this is the first time ubiquity would even start
<ogra_> well, not sure i dont see such issues, it really depends on the monitor afaik
<robru> so, ubiquity is working, only issue is that the screen is way skewed (like it's sending a 4:3 signal and my widescreen is stretching it to fill the screen)
<ogra_> what kind of monitor is that ? HD capable ?
<robru> ogra_, yep, it's a 1080p, just no HDMI connector, DVI only
<ogra_> if the driver doesnt get proper EDID data it falls back to something like 800x600
<ogra_> by default it should always use the highest resolution it detects
<robru> ogra_, do you think a cable that is HDMI at one end and DVI at the other end would interfere with EDID? I've never had any issues with any other hardware detecting the resolution of this screen. I routinely plug it into my PC and my laptop
<ogra_> for some monitors you need to use their auto-adjust functions though
<ogra_> (to have the full scxreen pic displayed properly)
<ogra_> no, i use such cables here too (but also plain hdmi cables)
<kenvandine> robru, i had a terrible time getting hdmi->dvi working on my panda board
<kenvandine> so i switched to a monitor with hdmi
<kenvandine> i spent hours trying to get it to work... then someone told me it wouldn't
<kenvandine> pgraner maybe...
<robru> kenvandine, heh. well I unfortunately can't just shell out for a new monitor right now, much as I'd like to... unless the company wants to buy me one ;-)
<ogra_> try the "other" HDMI port too ... might be that it is better at reading EDID (or worse)
<ogra_> (teh signal is the same on both, just that the plain HDMI socket has sound)
<robru> ogra_, which one is the "plain" HDMI port?
<robru> right now it's plugged into the one nearer to the USB
<ogra_> the one that has HDMI written next to it on the PCB
<ogra_> they are labeled
<robru> ogra_, yeah, screen is stuck at 1024x768. dunno
<robru> ogra_, also, I keep getting "wired network disconnected" notification bubbles... there never was a wired connection, did it wireless from the start. no idea why it keeps freaking out about the wired being disconnected.
<ogra_> even when you boot the boatd when plugged into the other port ?
<qengho> robru: if you're interested in the udev stuff,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1590398/
<ogra_> robru, the NM messages are a bug thats fixed in an SRU, update :)
<robru> ogra_, heh,ok, updatind now
<qengho> That's a DD.  At start of dd, "sdb", and at end, sdb is gone and sdc{,1,2} exist.
<robru> qengho, oh, no, I didn't see anything like that. I saw one or two little notices but nothing that crazy
<qengho> Okay, I'm switching to all new hardware.  I don't trust anything now.  Brb.
<robru> qengho, hehe, maybe. although I will admit that I didn't start udevadm until after the dd already started, so maybe I just missed the notices. who knows.
<robru> qengho, I gotta run myself, meeting my lady for brunch. back soon
<mterry> bryce, I have an apport crash file for an Xorg crash in our jenkins install for unity daily landing.  Would you mind taking a look at it?
<qengho> robru: new harware. All works now.
<qengho> Bad (or unsupported) USB adapter or bad (new!) SD card, I guess.
<robru> qengho, oh great, glad to hear things are working.
<robru> qengho, mine's working now too, not sure what changed, other than the install image. I guess I was just using bad images all along.
<robru> so what's the deal with the pandaboard? we're supposed to use it as our primary system? for the purposes of identifying performance issues?
<bryce> mterry, alright
<qengho> ogra_ may be interested in this.
<mterry> bryce, can you get to the jenkins reports?  Else I can link you to a mirror of the crash file
<mterry> bryce, does http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-indicators-autopilot-release-testing/label=autopilot-nvidia/ work?
<bryce> mterry, nope
<qengho> robru: Yes. We make all of Ubuntu awesome by fixing low-power devices too, and it's interesting hardware anwyay.
<mterry> bryce, OK.  Try...  http://mterry.name/_usr_bin_Xorg.0.crash
<mterry> bryce, there are some PPA packages in that environment, but I believe the X stack is the same.  We just have newer unity packages and such.  Let me see if I can get you a link to the PPA
<mterry> bryce, here's the version list for that env: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1590518/
<qengho> Okay, I lied. This new SD card is throwing IO errors, and that's making fsck on boot think there are things to fix, which is causing a fsck+reboot loop.
<seb128> oh, a mterry
<mterry> bryce, and the PPA is https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+packages
<mterry> seb128, "a wild mterry appears"
<seb128> mterry, not wild enough to learn to hide when he hears a seb speaking ;-)
<mterry> seb128, can I help?
<seb128> mterry, if you have spare cycles... ;-)
<seb128> mterry, sooooo
<seb128> mterry, g-s-d's upstream dropped dbus activation, which is how unity-greeter is starting g-s-d
<mterry> seb128, I'm not super spare today, but tomorrow and Friday, I will be
<mterry> seb128, hrm
<seb128> mterry, not sure how we didn't notice before (I would have expected gtk themes or stuff to be looking weird)
<seb128> mterry, janimo pointed it today because the nexus auto-rotate fixes he didn't don't work on the greeter
<seb128> mterry, was there any reason to dbus activate g-s-d rather than g_spawn it?
<seb128> mterry, that's not a today item, so no worry
<mterry> seb128, not especially
<mterry> seb128, I can write a patch to switch it up
<mterry> seb128, We do a weird "Awake" call to start plugins.  I assume that happens automatically via commandline...  I'll see
<mterry> seb128, is there a bug yet?
<seb128> mterry, I don't think so, I can open one if you want
<mterry> seb128, I'll do it, no worries
<seb128> mterry, we can also discuss restoring g-s-d dbus activation if you think we should
<seb128> but I think the less patching we do over g-s-d the better...
<mterry> seb128, I don't think we need it.  Not sure why they dropped it, but whatever
<seb128> mterry, @bug: no, let me open it ;-)
<mterry> seb128, OK, Mr. Karma
<seb128> lol
<mterry> :)
<seb128> mterry, it was to spare you work, I will remember to let you the karma next time, will teach me to try to be nice :p
<seb128> mterry, http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/commit/?id=b778aad98bf5e1acc9899e757345dcee3a5294fd
<mterry> heh
<seb128> the commit has some rational
<seb128> mterry, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/+bug/1110716
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1110716 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "should spawn gnome-settings-daemon directly (dbus activation got dropped by upstream)" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> karma \o/
<seb128> ;-)
<mterry> seb128, :)  working on it now, actually
<seb128> mterry, the un-stoppable mike ;-)
<bryce> mterry, not getting a good stack trace out of the crash file - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1590572/
<bryce> mterry, can jenkins do ubuntu-bug after a crash?  that might be more helpful
 * bryce --> lunch, bbiab
<mterry> bryce, hm
<mterry> bryce, and actually file a bug?
<mterry> bryce, there may be non-ubuntu packages involved, which ubuntu-bug hates, eh?
<seb128> just get one of the jenkins guys to install the -dbg on the server?
<seb128> it's probably going to be easier than having to figure the ubuntu-bug thing
<mterry> seb128, does that help with creation of crash files?  (not sure why jenkins having dbg would help)
<seb128> mterry, yes, you would get the debug inofs in the dump without need for retracing
<mterry> seb128, ooh nice
<mterry> bryce, we can install -dbg packages in jenkins if it will help.  Do you figure xserver-xorg-core-dbg and what else would likely be useful in an x crash?
<bryce> mterry, libdrm, mesa, the ddx driver
<bryce> hard to say for certain without knowing what it's crashing in.
<robru> bah, got back from lunch to discover pandaboard heartbeat had stopped. I had updates installing while I left...
<bryce> mterry, make sure to pick up dmesg and Xorg.0.log subsequent to the crash, (and jockey details if a proprietary driver is loaded), if you don't want to run ubuntu-bug.  I'd like to also know the exact versions of any X packages involved
<bryce> some day we can chat over beers about why automated testing systems ought to be able to generate proper bug reports when they find errors ;-)
<robru> ogra_, qengho: so I've rebooted my pandaboard, and it has a heartbeat, but there's no picture on my screen. my screen seems to be toggling back and forth between having a signal and not having a signal, so the pandaboard seems to be repeatedly trying, and failing, to discover my screen. dunno what the hell happened. some update broke it I guess.
<bryce> mterry, you may be able to just `python3 /usr/share/apport/package-hooks/source_xorg.py` to get it to spit out  an X report even if there are non-compliant packages installed
<mterry> bryce, I think we can run ubuntu-bug.  I didn't realize we could just save it to a file.  We'll do that and include it in the jenkins output artifacts
<mterry> bryce, and install some of those dbg packages
<mterry> bryce, thanks!
<bryce> mterry, cool sounds good
<bryce> mterry, if you can repro the crash and log in and attach gdb to it, that would be an alternative way to capture a full backtrace if ubuntu-bug still doesn't pan out
<bryce> mterry, meanwhile I'll go through some of the recently reported xserver crashes, maybe we have a dupe crash somewhere
<bryce> mterry, btw what's the video driver on the system?  intel?
<mterry> bryce, nvidia
<bryce> oho
<mterry> bryce, sorry, I should have mentioned that earlier
<bryce> mterry, no prob, but it does change the nature of the beast.  Gathering a backtrace isn't likely going to work.
<qengho> robru: Sad panda.
<bryce> guess this explains what was wrong with the core...
<mterry> bryce, ah.  I guess that makes sense.  I forgot how nvidia integrates itself in ther
<robru> qengho, somebody said DVI monitors aren't really supported, shame how it works with an unpatched 12.04 but updating broke it
<ritz> hi, looking to push for an sru - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/806248
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 806248 in unity (Ubuntu Precise) "unity::TimeUtil::TimeDelta returns an int value which overflows after 24 days of uptime" [High,In progress]
<ritz> hi, looking to push for an sru - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/806248
<ritz> robert_ancell morning
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-01-31
<smspillaz> does anyone understand the fine details of nux's implementation of thread local storage ?
<smspillaz> particularly in the context of the tests?
<smspillaz> argh
<smspillaz> hmm
<smspillaz> Trevinho: you around ?
<smspillaz> Trevinho: what's the view on GLib usage in nux? Am I allowed to use it or should I avoid it if possible?
<RAOF> smspillaz: Wait, nux has an implementation of thread local storage?
<pitti> Good morning
<gnomefreak> how one can help me but i would lik etofind out how to use the cube and wobbly windows befor i file a bug on it, please point me in the right direction
<pitti> gnomefreak: these are not officially supported, but if it's anywhere then in ccsm
<gnomefreak> pitti: i enabled them in ccsm yesterday
<gnomefreak> when i booted just now i got the compiz splash screen
<gnomefreak> thanks for the update
<smspillaz> RAOF: it has an abstraction, but I'm not worried about that right now
<RAOF> smspillaz: Oh, you're still in Perth, right? Want to catch up sometime?
<smspillaz> RAOF: now I'm looking at how to (sanely) inject some kind of GSource to poll on
<smspillaz> RAOF: sure, are you here ?
<RAOF> smspillaz: Indeed I am.
<smspillaz> awesome
<smspillaz> how long until ?
<RAOF> The 10th
<smspillaz> hmm okay
<smspillaz> should be around until then
<gnomefreak> .win 20
<RAOF> smspillaz: Can't you get a GSource to give you an fd?
<gnomefreak> damn'/win 20
<gnomefreak> hyhn
<RAOF> HEh.
<smspillaz> RAOF: well, I'm just thinking about the best way to poll on some fd, inside of a nux thread
<smspillaz> but I think I have an idea
<smspillaz> I love it how nux make check segfaults
<smspillaz> I'm fixing that before someone screams at me for trying to merge anything else
<RAOF> nux has an event loop, doesn't it? Can't you inject into that?
<smspillaz> I can
<smspillaz> RAOF: I'm just wondering how appropriate it would be to use GIOChannel with g_io_add_watch in something that's in Nux/Nux
<smspillaz> considering portability issues (eg, compiling without GLib main loop support on Fenetres)
<RAOF> Obviously you can't do that.
<smspillaz> RAOF: my sarcasm detector is broken
<RAOF> Then again, can you poll on an fd on Windows? I'd have thought you'd be using various Handles, and win32 isn't particularly posixy.
<smspillaz> RAOF: you can, but I can't block the event thread
<RAOF> You can't do a non-blocking select-y thing? Work out whether there's anything to read first, then read if so?
<smspillaz> RAOF: the point is to integrate it into the event loop, don't really want to have to rely on checking it every few ms
<smspillaz> (I wouldn't have to do this if the nux test framework used lots of threads for no apparant reason)
<RAOF> I'm not familiar enough with the nux event loop to know how it handles waking up, but it'd be useful if it could watch fds, wouldn't it.
<RAOF> :)
<smspillaz> it kinda does already
<smspillaz> (geis events and x events)
<smspillaz> but theres no way to say "watch this fd plz"
<smspillaz> can't be too hard to implement I guess
<RAOF> Yeah, it should have one of those.
<RAOF> All real event loops do :)
<smspillaz> well, it just delegates to glib
<smspillaz> which is making me wonder if the API even needs it, since I only need this for the tests
<smspillaz> ...
<smspillaz> I don't really think it needs it
<smspillaz> why is it that every time I try to fix a bug in Nux that's annoying me
<smspillaz> its always a gazillion times more complicated than I thought
<RAOF> Heh.
<RAOF> That's part of what you get with a cross-platform toolkity thing.
<smspillaz> No I think its just ....
<smspillaz> never mind I won't go there
<smspillaz> RAOF: the number of ifdefs in nux is too damn high
<desrt> seb128: good morning
<seb128> hey desktoper
<seb128> desrt, hey
<desrt> any word on if the fix took?
<seb128> desrt, no, your fpaste link had expired by the time I wanted to try it...
<seb128> desrt, if you can share again it would be good
<seb128> desrt, default expiration is one hour
<desrt> seb128: you can use a captcha...
<seb128> doh
<seb128> desrt, thanks ;-)
<seb128> trying the patch...
<seb128> (what a stupid ui)
<desrt> it's to prevent people using it as a platform for distributing malware
<desrt> much better than our system of forcing login, imho
<seb128> yeah, it's just that like most people I stopped at the <b>expired:</b> the page you are trying to view has expired
<seb128> users don't read :p
<seb128> I though the captcha/entry was somewhat part of the fpaste site ui
<desrt> pretty weak :)
<desrt> i'm just glad you didn't revert dconf meanwhile :)
<seb128> desrt, that fixes it \o/
<desrt> nice
<desrt> can you get a blame for me on who is responsible for the write that causes the crash?
<desrt> s/causes/caused/
<seb128> desrt, trying
<desrt> because this person is the cause of that other crasher too that was recently fixed
<desrt> turns out dconf-service is not very well-protected against receiving non-sense data from clients...
<seb128> desrt, if DCONF_BLAME is set, where is the debug output going? stdout?
<desrt> no.  you run 'dconf blame' commandline tool
<seb128> what am I looking for?
<desrt> well
<desrt> you said it fixes the problem
<desrt> what did you do?  test logging in?
<seb128> I've the blame log, just looking for the info
<desrt> paste it
<seb128> starting a guest session
<desrt> perfect
<desrt> just curious to know who is sending the change request with zero items
<desrt> could be a bug somewhere else still...
<seb128> Parameters: ()
<seb128> PID: 17024
<seb128> ah
 * desrt would upgrade to R but larsu says it's a bad time :)
<seb128> 17024 pts/3    Sl+    0:00  |               \_ dconf blame
<seb128> hum
<larsu> desrt, it's not that bad a time if you don't need wifi
<seb128> desrt, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/dconf
<desrt> 16671 ?        Sl     0:00          \_ dconf load /org/compiz/profiles/Default/plugins/core/
<desrt> huh.
<desrt> ohhh!!!
<desrt> i bet that's empty
<seb128> iz compiz?
<desrt> since it's probably trying to migrate zero settings
<desrt> so it ends up trying to commit an empty set of changes
<desrt> i should make 'dconf load' check for empty keyfiles and do nothing
<larsu> seb128, morning!
<seb128> larsu, hey, how are you?
<desrt> since i go around advising people to use it in this way :)
<seb128> desrt, ;-)
<larsu> seb128, good, thanks. Everybody speaks a weird language here
<seb128> larsu, esperanto?
<desrt> seb128: it sounds like french, but they don't know how to count properly
<seb128> larsu, or you mean the people in the street?
<seb128> lol
<seb128> yeah, that's faked french, don't trust them :p
<desrt> like, they don't know that you talk about 99 like "4 20 10 9"
<desrt> idiots
<seb128> ;-)
<larsu> seb128, ha, no. Only one person speaks that here
<seb128> desrt, how did you figure it was 16671 from this log?
<seb128> desrt, the parameters from that call are non empty
<seb128> desrt, btw are you happy with the patch? eg should I upload it?
<desrt> yes. please do
<desrt> also... compiz... wow
<desrt> that's a lot of writes on login
<seb128> desrt, thanks again for taking time to work on that one
<seb128> talk to Didier when he's back next week :p
<popey> hmm.. updated my machine this morning... got a new xserver-xorg-core and now x won't start with nouveau or nvidia drivers
<seb128> popey, raring?
<popey> yes
<seb128> mlankhorst, ^
<seb128> tjaalton, ^
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1592607/  <- xorg.0.log
<desrt> seb128: larsu just confirmed on his R box that those writes are not on every login
<desrt> but 70 writes during first login is still very bad...
<seb128> desrt, right, I was going to say that the segfault is happening only with guest sessions for me, e.g new users
<seb128> desrt, I think the compiz profile stuff is hackish and it does write all the profiles keys on first start or something
<desrt> ya... i think so too :(
<mlankhorst> popey: looks fine? :S
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1592628/
<popey> [+0.33s] DEBUG: Failed to start greeter
<seb128> popey, where did you get the Xorg log? you probably want the one in /var/log/lightdm if that's lightdm which fails to start
<popey> ah
<seb128> popey, does it work if you sudo stop lightdm and startx?
<popey> didn't realise there was a separate xorg.log, sorry
<popey> alan@wopr:/var/log/lightdm$ sudo cat x-0-greeter.log
<popey> /usr/sbin/unity-greeter: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgdk-3.so.0: undefined symbol: wl_registry_interface
<popey> that more likely it?
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1592635/ is /var/log/x-0-greeter.log
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1592637/ is /var/log/x-0.log
<seb128> popey, using a crack ppa?
<popey> heh, didn't think so..
<seb128> popey, what version of libwayland0 do you have?
<seb128> I saw a bug report yesterday from somebody who had a 1.0.5git
<seb128> dunno where it's coming from, but it seems to break abi and break gtk (since it's built with wayland)
<popey> bah!
<popey> http://ppa.launchpad.net/canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-beta1/ubuntu/
 * popey pokes Mirv 
<popey> good spot, thanks seb128
<seb128> popey, yw
<seb128> I don't like much that gtk on X breaks when libwayland abi changes though
<seb128> Laney, ^
<Laney> hmm?
<Mirv> popey: bzoltan still handles beta1, although I can help if I know what should be fixed. I know he was trying wayland related builds there yesterday
<Laney> what do you want? the SONAME should be bumped and gtk rebuilt if the ABI breaks
<seb128> Laney, just as fyi, that might make me revert the wayland backend
<Laney> doesn't seem like gtk's fault
<seb128> Laney, well, I just don't like the idea that gtk-X breaks when there is a problem in the wayland backend
<seb128> I would assume that wayland issues only impact people running that backend
<seb128> Laney, bug yeah, you have a point, the bottom of the issue is wayland breaking abi without soname change
<RAOF> Has anyone hooked up sbuild to autopkgtest so that builds automatically do a test run?
<xnox> RAOF: no but there is lp:auto-package-testing which has scripts to setup testbed (cloud image) and run adt tests against package/branch/ppa in kvm using that cloud image.
<RAOF> xnox: Hrm. Not quite what I was after, but I guess it'll have to do :)
<TuxMux> hello everyone
<xnox> RAOF: that's what jenkins uses itself. So it's a more matching environment.
<TuxMux> lol
<pitti> seb128: bug 160311 -- didn't we use to have a GTK3 change/patch/upstream feature to add a resize handle on the bottom right corner? that seems gone now
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 160311 in metacity "Resizing windows by grabbing window borders is difficult" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160311
<seb128> pitti, that's a GTK3 upstream feature
<seb128> we used to distro patch gtk2 to provide it as well
<pitti> but it seems gone now?
<seb128> I think it's activable from the theme
<seb128> it's a theme option
<seb128> it's off by default
<pitti> ah, that's why light-themes has a task there
<seb128> since gnome-shell/compiz both have invisible borders
<seb128> invisible borders = an extra area you can grab
<pitti> there was a recent flurry of comments on that
<seb128> that fixes the bug without needing an extra ui element
<pitti> ack
<seb128> well, not a lot we can do, users can tweak their theme...
<seb128> pitti, http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-themes-standard/commit/?id=23c3146ddafe731366212b39d051fef121b29c8a
<seb128> pitti, I guess it's a matter of changing those 2 parameters to !0
<pitti> ah, that's the visible corner?
<pitti> thanks
<seb128> yw
<ricotz> cyphermox, hello :)
<ricotz> cyphermox, could you update network-manager and network-manager-applet to 0.9.7.995? and a look at them and nm is pretty straight forward, but nm-applet needs quite some patches refreshed
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hi Sebastien, do you have a minute?
<ritz> seb128 , hi https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/806248
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 806248 in unity (Ubuntu Precise) "unity::TimeUtil::TimeDelta returns an int value which overflows after 24 days of uptime" [High,In progress]
<ritz> whom do I talk to about this
<seb128> ritz, #ubuntu-unity, sil2100  Mirv popey
<ritz> seb128++ thank you :)
<seb128> yw!
<ritz> seb128 busy ?
<seb128> ritz, yeah, there is always something to do here :p but I can reply to questions
<ritz> seb128 how long before you log-off ?
<seb128> 4.5 hours at least
<ritz> seb128 wrt https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1065979
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1065979 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "external/internal monitors mirrored on boot when laptop lid is closed" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<chrisccoulson> hi jibel
<chrisccoulson> will jenkins be happy with http://people.canonical.com/~chrisccoulson/reftest.xml?
<chrisccoulson> it does validate against https://svn.jenkins-ci.org/trunk/hudson/dtkit/dtkit-format/dtkit-junit-model/src/main/resources/com/thalesgroup/dtkit/junit/model/xsd/junit-4.xsd ok
<jibel> chrisccoulson, excellent. I'll update the jobs to collect and publish these result files. You can generate more than one, e.g one per testsuite, if you wish.
<chrisccoulson> jibel, cool, thanks. i've still got to implement this for one other test-suite, but it shouldn't be too difficult now
<cyphermox> ricotz: yeah, I'll try to get to it today, just need to finish some work on bluetooth first
<ricotz> cyphermox, thanks
<ritz> seb128 hi, pm. thanks
<xnox> strange but system-service-d is not running on my nexus right now.
<xnox> what do i need to use to dbus activate it?
<Laney> xnox: one way is to open the details panel in g-c-c
<mterry> desrt, got a sec to talk about a crash in dconf-service that I'm seeing on our unity jenkins autolander service?
<Laney> mterry: got https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/d-conf/0.15.2-0ubuntu5 ?
 * mterry confirms
<mterry> I mean, I'm checking
<mterry> Laney, nope...  that may be the bug.  Thanks!
<xnox> Laney: thanks
<seb128> xnox, that service is supposed to go away, don't spend too much time trying to optimize/fix it ;-)
<desrt> mterry: sure
<xnox> seb128: i know =) i'm tinkering to see if python -O or pypy make any difference, my current lab rats are the currently python idle processes.
<desrt> mterry: ah.  cool.
<xnox> seb128: i know they are going away, but some other pieces of python code will not.
<seb128> xnox, right, python optimization is good in any case
<xnox> seb128: but idle is nice to measure as I don't have to launch anything explicit =)
<seb128> right
<seb128> well, u1 and oneconf at least are python as well
<GunnarHj> seb128: ping
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, sorry I saw your ping earlier but I was a bit busy and forgot about it ... better to just ask your question usually ;-)
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, here it is (not a question, really, but anyway...)
<GunnarHj> seb128: Some locale settings migration code in accountsservice.postinst 'disappeared' in the beginning of the Quantal cycle, probably by mistake.
<GunnarHj> http://people.ubuntu.com/~gunnarhj/accountsservice-discontinuity/accountsservice-discontinuity.diff
<GunnarHj> Not good. :( I'm not sure if it should be reinserted - pitti may have an idea.
<seb128> GunnarHj, I probably dropped it, why is it still needed?
<seb128> we don't support upgrades from < precise
<seb128> and users on precise should already have migrated
<seb128> the logic was: anyone upgrading to precise will have the migration done
<seb128> the only users upgrades from quantal (in a supported way) are precise user
<seb128> so migration shouldn't be needed on quantal
<seb128> it's usual practice to keep migration code until the next LTS and then drop it
<GunnarHj> seb128: Well, I guess it would only be useful for upgrades from pre Precice.
<seb128> that's not supported
<seb128> the only upgrade path supported is to upgrade to precise
<seb128> then to quantal
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, I see. Then it's not a problem.
<seb128> good ;)
<GunnarHj> Tnx.
<seb128> GunnarHj, thank you for asking, better to check when unsure ;-)
<seb128> mterry, do you know offhand if unity-greeter renders its background image/wallpaper or if it uses g-s-d for that?
<mterry> seb128, it renders it
<mterry> speaking of, I should upload a patch for the g-s-d thing, now that it's upstream
<seb128> ok, so we could probably desactivate the g-s-d background plugin by default
<seb128> it does nothing but checking out if nautilus is running and bailing out on the desktop
<seb128> mterry, g-s-d thing?
<seb128> mterry, you mean the spawning?
<mterry> seb128, the dbus-activation vs spawning it
<seb128> mterry, yeah, that would be great, that should fix screen rotation on the greeter ;-)
<bcurtiswx> is there still plans for the unity-webapps so that there does not need to be a browser icon AND webapp icons?
<sarnold> (I thought the webapp icon was 1/3 of the selling points?)
<bcurtiswx> if i only have gmail and twitter open, why would i need my firefox to say it's open ?
<bcurtiswx> thats what the twitter and gmail webapp icons are for
<sarnold> ah, I see :) my firefox never has fewer than 20-ish tabs..
<bcurtiswx> sarnold, you part of that team ?
<sarnold> bcurtiswx: no
<bcurtiswx> who's the head of that team ?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, yes, there are plans to make webapps proper apps
<seb128> e.g be in chromeless ui rather and not match the browser
<seb128> that was the plan last cycle already, just ETOOMUCHTODO
<bcurtiswx> seb128, we got a break from gnome 3.8 so what's taking up all your time? :P
<seb128> bcurtiswx, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-r-arm-reduce-footprint ;-)
<bcurtiswx> the phone push 'eh
<seb128> bcurtiswx, and https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-r-reduced-power-ram
<seb128> bcurtiswx, well, making Ubuntu fit for mobile form factors yes, but improved performances benefit desktop and laptop users as well ;-)
<bcurtiswx> wait, people use desktops still? haha.  I don't have the time to fix, only complain. so I'm still going to contribute any way i can :D
<seb128> ;-)
<bcurtiswx> now if anyone has a tool to write my dissertation for me, i'd totally have more time to spend fixing
<seb128> bcurtiswx, google, copy, paste? :p
<bcurtiswx> haha, i WISH. oh well.. back to typing.
 * bcurtiswx waves bye
<qengho> (No editor installed? cp and sed will do.)
<sarnold> not brave enough sed -i? :)
<qengho> sarnold: not that brave.
<cyphermox> qengho: sed -i you can backup before changes -- sed -i.bak 's/whatever/whateverelse/'
<qengho> yep.
<chrisccoulson> does the number of workspaces in compiz keep resetting back to the default for anybody else?
<chrisccoulson> i always set mine to 6, but every couple of days i notice it has reset back to 4 again
<qengho> chrisccoulson: I see that a lot.
<chrisccoulson> qengho, ah, i'm glad it's not just me :)
<chrisccoulson> tis a bit annoying though
<qengho> chrisccoulson: it'd be better if it were just you.  :(  Let's talk to #ubuntu-unity
<qengho> chrisccoulson: I'm asking.
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> ok, i think i'm going to have to restart. my session seems really broken (windows not appearing, randomly not painting) :/
<mterry> mpt, the automount behavior that Ubuntu has now; do you like it?  (in the context of upstream dropping the automount tool we use now in favor of embedding it in GNOME Shell; we need to figure our plan of action)
<mterry> mpt, specifically, it automounts usb sticks and acts on the preferences in System Settings -> Details -> Removable Media, as far as I can tell
<mterry> seb128, ^ has this been discussed before?
<mterry> seb128, I ask because the mount helper is taking 2.1M PSS space on the nexus6
<mterry> 7 even
<seb128> mterry, I don't think the UI/interaction got revisited/discussed
<seb128> mterry, we have a workitem to merge that helper in unity though
<mterry> seb128, ooh, we do.  OK
<seb128> mterry, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-r-gnome-fallback
<seb128> mterry, the WIs are on this spec
<robert_ancell_> mterry, ping
<mterry> robert_ancell, hi
<mterry> robert_ancell_, hi
<robert_ancell_> mterry, do you know what commit to u-g made the message box expand when large messages come from PAM?
<robert_ancell_> i.e. the change that makes the "Multi Info Prompt" user work in u-g --test-mode
<mterry> robert_ancell_, I believe that was during quantal, as part of some refactoring work from the remote server support
<robert_ancell_> yeah I thought so
<mterry> robert_ancell_, don't know exact commit
<robert_ancell_> any idea how hard it would be to backport to precise?
<mterry> robert_ancell_, but that made box handling much more dynamic
<mterry> robert_ancell_, difficult I'd guess
<robert_ancell_> :(
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-02-01
<robru> mterry, ping
<mterry> robru, yo
<robru> mterry, do you have a sec to help me with more vala async voodoo?
<mterry> robru, sure
<robru> mterry, ok, so I've got a number of methods that look like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1595270/
<robru> mterry, and what I'm trying to do there, is make the method behave *synchronously* even though it's built on top of an async API. so, eg, it needs to block the thread, in order to return the value from the callback
<robru> mterry, but obviously it's not doing that. it calls the method successfully, then returns null immediately, and the callback gets called but not in time to return the value
<mterry> robru, begin can't do that
<mterry> robru, begin as you see exits quick.  There's no current syntactic sugar for doing what you want.
<mterry> robru, you need to make a new GLib.MainLoop()
<mterry> robru, and run it, and exit it in the callback
<mterry> or rather .quit() it in the callback
<robru> mterry, what are the implications of having a bunch of mainloops happening concurrently? will they interfere with each other in any way?
<mterry> and .run() it after the .begin() call
<mterry> robru, no
<mterry> robru, shouldn't be any problems with nested loops
<robru> mterry, ok, just that there's like a dozen of these, and we're expecting them to be running a lot. not sure if there's, eg, memory usage concerns with having dozens of mainloops going at the same time
<mterry> robru, well, you don't have many options, unless you can afford to actually block (which it sounds like you can't).  You need a main loop to handle events while you wait.  And you can't exit the function
<mterry> robru, but I don't think MainLoops are expensive
<robru> mterry, ok
<robru> mterry, just for example, I had a similar problem in python one time, and I handled with by calling time.sleep() inside of a while loop:
<robru> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~super-friends/friends/trunk/view/head:/friends/utils/authentication.py#L45
<mterry> robru, ah, that's actual blocking.  I don't like doing that
<robru> (in that case, mainloops weren't working for me, because we had some kind of bug where the callback wasn't getting called, so I needed a way to force a timeout. calling time.sleep() a fixed number of times was an easier way to be able to measure how long we've been waiitng, and then give up the wait.
<robru> mterry, yeah, in that case we specifically needed to block that whole thread, because everything the thread was about to do hinged on getting the results back from that function -- so we just had to sit there and wait for the callback. it's a threaded app, so other threads were able to do their own thing -- only the one thread was blocked, not the whole app.
<mterry> robru, I vote MainLoop, but if you can afford to real block, sleep is fine
<robru> mterry, ok, I'll try to figure out mainloops ;-)
<mterry> robru, I see, there, real blocking was a feature not a bug  :)
 * mterry has to go
<robru> mterry, ok great, thanks
<pitti> Good morning
<desrt> pitti: word.
<pitti> desrt: bonjour, comment est FOSDEM?
<desrt> ĝi ne ekis ankoraŭ
<pitti> desrt: right, I mean the GNOME hackfest
<desrt> ah.  bona
<desrt> hodiaÅ­ estas la fina tago
<desrt> ĉu vi venos hodiaŭ aŭ morgaŭ?
<pitti> desrt: ^ heh, I can decipher that without gtranslate :)
<pitti> desrt: je vais arriver à demain
<desrt> pitti: that's the point!
<Mirv> does totem work in raring for most? I haven't figured what's causing bug #1103747
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1103747 in totem (Ubuntu) "Totem could not startup." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1103747
<pitti> Mirv: yeah, since glibc 2.17 it works perfectly here
<Mirv> I thought so, given the low visibility in LP
<Mirv> but interesting: libgstclutter.so is blacklisted for me...
<Mirv> I wonder what's doing that and where
<Mirv> updated the bug a bit but didn't find anything useful
<jibel> good morning
<robru> pitti, I just replied to your email, but now I am off to sleep! Hopefully that is not too overwhelming for you to read ;-)
<robru> good night all!
<pitti> robru: goodnight
<chrisccoulson> ah, crap @ https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=836050
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 836050 in DOM "Make Element::GetAttr/HasAttr/AttrValueIs non-virtual" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<chrisccoulson> that's the end of our addon now ;)
<Laney> how come?
<chrisccoulson> Laney, these functions aren't exposed. the only reason we ever managed to use them is because they were virtual
<chrisccoulson> which sucks
<chrisccoulson> the reality is, binary addons are dead
<chrisccoulson> and this is pretty much the final nail in the coffin
<chrisccoulson> which means i need to urgently finish off my reimplementation of this, else we'll be shipping an update without a menubar ;)
<pitti> Mirv: confirmed, it broke today
<pitti>  (totem)
<pitti> it just takes ages to start
<ogra> lovely, lightdm lost fat !
<ogra> thats impressive ... 27MB less
<Mirv> pitti: ok.. might be different from my problem, though. it does start immediately, pops up the error about missing gstclutter and closes when ok is pressed
 * ogra is impressed, so my idling desktop on the nexus7 is down from 640M to 357 here 
<ogra> according to htop at least
<pitti> does anybody else get "WARNING **: Couldn't register with accessibility bus:" warnings and long hangs for each and every program now?
<davmor2> ogra: there is a nice python app call statgrab that can give you a load of info on either a single app or everything running http://www.i-scream.org/libstatgrab/ will give you more info
<ogra> nice ! thanks
<davmor2> ogra: I found 3 memory leaks in USC using my script that made use of it.  Of course it took mvo about a month to find the cause but it has proved it's worth :)
<ogra> hehe
<seb128> pitti, no such issue here
<seb128> pitti, you have at-spi-core2 installed I guess?
<pitti> oh, no, I don't
<pitti> oh, at-spi2-core; I do have that
<pitti> seb128: FYI, finally tracked down the weird gvfs autopkgtest failure, uploaded a fix
<seb128> pitti, great
<seb128> ogra, the meeting is in 1h15 right?
<seb128> hum, I'm pretty sure it is ;-)
<seb128> in any case I'm off an hour for exercice, will be back on time for it
<Laney> pitti: I see that message but it doesn't seem to noticeably delay startup
<lool> stgraber: Ah, I see cyphermox is on leave today; would you know whether he intended to upload the latest connman release?  I remember he packaged it in bzr somewhere, but I'm not sure what's holding it back for raring, would you know?
<pitti> Laney: ok, then maybe I just need to restart my session
<cyphermox> lool: no it's blocked on kernel headers being broken
<cyphermox> I haven't looked back to see if those were fixed yesterday though
<cyphermox> it was still being discussed on LKML not long ago so I assumed it wasn't patched anywhere yet
<cyphermox> I would really rather not upload connman with a ugly hack to make it work
<cyphermox> lool: OTOH, it could still be uploaded, it will work it's just likely to break once the headers change again -- it's all in bzr at lp:~mathieu-tl/connman/1.10 I can upload that in a minute it you think we should have it now regardless
 * pitti scratches head on https://launchpadlibrarian.net/130118936/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-i386.gvfs_1.15.2-0ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<pitti> gtk 3 already built an moved to raring
<pitti> why the hell is it uninstallable in a buildd?
<pitti> I already retried the build
<pitti> oh, now http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/raring-proposed_probs.html is full of it
<pitti> it wasn't yet when I retried
<lool> cyphermox: sorry for interrupting your leave; thanks for the pointers!
<pitti> so what broke -proposed so hard?
<Laney> skew from libxkbcommon it seems
<cyphermox> lool: ah, I'm still looking at IRC for the next hour or so
<lool> cyphermox: Kernel headers > is that a case of headers not being in linux-libc-dev?
<lool> cyphermox: Worst case, we can copy a header from linux until this is sorted out?
<cyphermox> nah, it's some incompatibility between the headers in the kernel and what's in libc
<Laney> err, wait
<lool> cyphermox: do you have a link to that?
<cyphermox> lool: I did patch it locally in my bzr branch
<lool> ah great
<Laney> why does libgtk-3-0 have such a tight dep on libxkbcommon0?
<cyphermox> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/connman/1.10/view/head:/debian/patches/fix_build_with_kernel_3.8.0.patch
<lool> looking
<pitti> Laney: yeah, that seems a bit excessively tight
<Laney> -V?
<cyphermox> lool: I was hoping for the situation to be sorted quickly upstream and then being able to upload without this patch, but if you think we need it now, I can just upload
<pitti> $ cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/libxkbcommon0.shlibs
<pitti> libxkbcommon 0 libxkbcommon0 (= 0.2.0-0ubuntu1)
<pitti> Laney: ^ seems so
<Laney> # Keep a close eye on the shlibs for the time being:
<Laney> override_dh_makeshlibs: revision=$(shell dpkg-parsechangelog|grep ^Version:|sed 's/Version: //')
<Laney> override_dh_makeshlibs: dh_makeshlibs -V "libxkbcommon0 (= $(revision))"
<pitti> at least libxkbcommon is "valid candidate", so it should hopefully clear itself up now
<lool> cyphermox: Since you did the work, I think it would be nice to get it now; we can update it with a cleaner patch later
<Laney> no it won't
<Laney> it's a transition
<Laney> bdrung: ^^^^^^
<Laney> seems to only be gtk and weston though
<Laney> tjaalton: do you know if that shlibs condition can be relaxed now that libxkbcommon is considered more stable?
<cyphermox> lool: ack, I'll just run it through sbuild one last time here to be sure it builds properly
<lool> cyphermox: we don't even have the command-line tools in the current Ubuntu packages, do we?
<cyphermox> no
<cyphermox> but it's in my package
<lool> 0.78 -> 1.10 is definitely a great win; the linux header thing is really minor in comparison
<Laney> tjaalton: (also, I don't see the recent Ubuntu changes in git; would be nice to have them there IMO)
<pitti> Laney: oh indeed, we'll need to rebuild gtk3 against it, sorry
<pitti> Laney: care to add a block to libxkbcommon?
<pitti> Laney: this shouldn't migrate to raring as it is, it'll make everything uninstalalble
<pitti> Laney: too bad that britney doesn't pick that up
<Laney> pitti: britney does pick it up
<Laney> pitti: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt is generally the more interesting file
<cyphermox> lool: there is also a patch in bts that would be nice to have
<Laney> _excuses is just package-local checks
<pitti> Laney: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html says "valid candidate"
<pitti> Laney: oh, ok; so it will not go in?
<Laney> that means something like "valid to pass to the second stage"
<Laney> indeed - see libxkbcommon there
<pitti> Laney: so "skipped" means "thumbs down"_
<pitti> _
<pitti> eek, kbd lazout
<pitti> ?
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> then the i386:... is all the packages that get made uninstallable
<pitti> ok, thanks
<Laney> I'd like tjaalton to comment on whether we can just use standard -V nowadays
<lool> cyphermox: I guess you mean the upstream BTS rather than the Debian one as the latter doesn't seem to have any patch
<Laney> so that we can future proof this
<lool> cyphermox: if you like, I can include that patch if you point me at it; I dont want to make you work today
<lool> cyphermox: are we still using https://code.launchpad.net/~connman-maintainers/connman/ubuntu.head ?
<lool> not sure I can write to that
<cyphermox> lool: nah
<cyphermox> I based on debian's 1.0
<lool> (BTW the old Ubuntu changelog entries seem to be gone; not sure if it's on purpose)
<cyphermox> I'll include the patch in BTS (via uploading / merging this with debian and uploading to unstable with some help)
<cyphermox> err
<cyphermox> I must have forgotten to add them back
<cyphermox> lool: it's not quite meant as a merge though, more like a sync with additional changes :)
<lool> cyphermox: Ok; just let me know if I can help with anything on the Debian or Ubuntu side; I'd like Connman to be up-to-date in the archive as to allow for easier testing (no point in having a PPA if we can just push it to raring)
<lool> cyphermox: That's fine; you can happily drop changelog entries if you've indeed started from Debian version and reapplied changes by hand
<lool> I was just double-checkig
<cyphermox> yeah, that's what I did
<lool> cyphermox: I was thinking we should try to package some of the connman UIs since we don't have any indicator / applet for it
<cyphermox> yes
<cyphermox> there is some code that works for gtk2/ gnome-panel
<cyphermox> it's not amazing, only works in xfce and the like, but it helps out
<cyphermox> we really need a proper indicator to be written
<lool> it's a good start while an indicator doesn't exist
<cyphermox> yes
<lool> we could even push it as far as having the same hack as nm-applet
<cyphermox> https://github.com/tbursztyka/connman-ui
<cyphermox> yes, possibly
<cyphermox> I can package that on monday
<cyphermox> (unless it's needed earlier
<lool> cyphermox: it's not critically urgent to get the UI
<lool> let's chat about it on Monday
<cyphermox> sure
<cyphermox> lool: connman 1.10 uploaded.
<cyphermox> lool: if something doesn't work or people are unhappy, anyone feel free to fix things, I won't be available for the rest of the day
<lool> cyphermox: thanks a lot
<lool> cyphermox: and have a good week end
<cyphermox> you too
<ogra> seb128, 17:30 paris time :)
<cyphermox> ogra: does today image actually work for bluetooth now?
<ogra> well, i havent re-installed since a while, it works fine here though
<cyphermox> ok
<Laney> I could pair but not send a file from my phoen to the N7
<cyphermox> Laney: ah, thanks
<Laney> could be the android side being buggy
<cyphermox> maybe the n7 doesn't have the gnome file sharing bits?
<ogra> cyphermox, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-preinstalled/20130201/raring-preinstalled-desktop-armhf+nexus7.manifest shows "brcm-patchram-plus-nexus7	0.1.1"
<cyphermox> great
<cyphermox> yesterday's didn't have it
<ogra> i can connect my kbd and a headset here
<ogra> it just doesnt survive suspend
<cyphermox> aye
<cyphermox> ok so we'll need to figure out what's up with suspend
<seb128> ogra, 17:30 ... trying to trick me 30min late? ;-)
<ogra> heh, was it earlier ?
 * ogra is confused
<seb128> ogra, isn't the time 17:00?
<seb128> ogra, I though it was on the hour, not half past
<ogra> yeah, you are reight 16:00 UTC
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> you did try to trick me in being late!
<ogra> now ... so to say
<ogra> no, i'm just a bit confused, too many vet. visits this week
<tjaalton> Laney: oh.. yes it can be relaxed. and the latest merge/sync is in git
<tjaalton> the one I did anyway
<attente> seb128: where is the meeting?
<seb128> attente, #ubuntu-meeting
<bdrung> Laney: yeah, we should relax the shlibs condition for libxkbcommon. i will do that.
<tjaalton> Laney: so, should I upload a new libxkbcommon dropping it?
<tjaalton> bdrung: please don't
<bdrung> tjaalton: why not drop the shlibs condition and add a symbols file?
<tjaalton> bdrung: I've dropped it locally already
<tjaalton> updating the branch atm
<bdrung> tjaalton: so you wanted to stop me because you are working at it?
<tjaalton> bdrung: yes :)
<bdrung> okay :)
<bdrung> tjaalton: will you add a symbols file?
<tjaalton> good idea, didn't do that yet..
<bdrung> tjaalton: and please use 3.0 (quilt) source format or get the direct source changes converted to a patch
<tjaalton> bdrung: it's pkg-xorg, 3.0 is a no-no
<bdrung> why?
<tjaalton> ask jcristau
<tjaalton> or don't
<tjaalton> :)
<bdrung> then please specify version 1.0 in debian/source/format
<tjaalton> yeah
<bdrung> this will make clear that there were made a decision
<Laney> tjaalton: cool, then please upload gtk and weston once you've done that
<Laney> seb128: your staged gtk changes drop a symbol without updating the file
<tjaalton> I'll update both wayland & weston too (1.0.4)
<Laney> did you make sure nothing uses it ...
<seb128> Laney, oh, sorry, and yes larsu had a workitems to investigate that, we added that patch/symbol for ido and it stopped using it
<Laney> I wish for a codesearch.ubuntu.com (like codesearch.debian.net) in situations like this
 * Laney wonders how hard that would be
<tjaalton> someone uploaded libxkbcommon-0.2.0-0u2 already?
<tjaalton> or since jan 9th
<tjaalton> *after
<Laney> yes, that's what alerted us to this
<davmor2> ogra: on the n7 I'm just trying to setup online accounts and which ever I select for access I can't type in email and password for access :(  ie Facebook, Google, twitter.  All display the login creds but I can't type in them
<ogra> bug :)
<tjaalton> Laney: ok, uploaded -0u3
<Laney> great
<Laney> I'll upload gtk; you do w*
<tjaalton> yeah
<tjaalton> was about to ask someone else to take care of gtk :)
<robru> cyphermox, ping
<robru> hmmmm, packages.ubuntu.com only goes back as far as oneiric.... does anybody know how I might find out what version of a particular package shipped with lucid?
 * robru puts on his Historian hat ;-)
<robru> oh, weird, there we go: http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/lucid/network-manager
<cyphermox> robru: pong
<cyphermox> yeah, that sounds about right
<robru> cyphermox, oh hey, yeah ;-)
<cyphermox> anything specific you're wondering about network-manager?
<robru> cyphermox, ok, well, basically what I'm needing is to just receive a signal whenever the network is connected or disconnected.
<cyphermox> ah
<robru> cyphermox, we already had some code for that, but it was really convoluted because it was trying to support 0.8 and 0.9 simultaneously ;-)
<cyphermox> in C or python?
<robru> cyphermox, was hoping to simplify it ;-)
<robru> cyphermox, the new code will be vala actually.
<cyphermox> C then :)
<robru> cyphermox, :-P
<robru> cyphermox, I'm not writing any C :-P
<cyphermox> there are two aspects there
<cyphermox> do you really need to support before 0.8?
<robru> cyphermox, just using d-feet I see there's the StateChanged signal
<robru> cyphermox, no, don't need to support 0.8 at all. it's just that the legacy gwibber code I inherited was already doing that. I was just trying to determine if it was feasible to toss it
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> you're not likely to ship new things to pre-oneiric
<cyphermox> robru: so the real difference is mostly that state is now split from NM_STATE_CONNECTED into _LOCAL, _SITE, and _GLOBAL
<robru> cyphermox, does that mean what it sounds like it means?
<cyphermox> robru: I don't know?
<cyphermox> it's three similarly name state enum types rather than just one
<cyphermox> or perhaps more simply: http://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager/developers/api/09/spec.html#org.freedesktop.NetworkManager
<robru> cyphermox, but, like, _GLOBAL refers to the internet, _SITE refers to the local LAN, and _LOCAL refers to the loopback device, right?
<cyphermox> see the StateChanged signal
<cyphermox> kind of
<cyphermox> but you'll want to deal with all three the same way for now
<cyphermox> that only really makes much of a difference on IPv6
<cyphermox> and there's further reasons why we don't differenciate (e.g. connectivity checking, which we don't do quite yet)
<robru> cyphermox, our current implementation looks like this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~super-friends/friends/trunk/view/head:/friends/service/connection.py
<cyphermox> yeah looks about right
<bdrung> tjaalton, bryce: xkeyboard-config needs to be multiarchified. do you want to merge from Debian and add the multi-arch support or should i do that?
<bryce> bdrung, go for it
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-02-02
<bdrung> okay, will do that (but first i will go to bed)
<bryce> bdrung, wow, you can merge in your sleep?  impressive.  ;-)
<tjaalton> bdrung, bryce: would be nice to have it in the git branch (guess it has one)
<bryce> tjaalton, yes its in git
<bdrung> tjaalton: i have no write access to that git branch
<tjaalton> bdrung: ok.. you could apply for pkg-xorg, or just upload and we'll deal with the commit
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-02-03
<bdrung> tjaalton: i selected the second and did an upload.
<bdrung> deal with it. :)
<Chucrute301> lol
<tjaalton> bdrung: hm, so what use-case does it have?
<tjaalton> m-a'd xkb-data
<mlankhorst> Sweetshark: do you have a sticker with i heart libreoffice on your laptop?
<czajkowski> mlankhorst: you at fosdem?
<mlankhorst> czajkowski: yes
<czajkowski> me too :)
<mlankhorst> czajkowski: in the wine room atm
<czajkowski> mlankhorst: Sweetshark isn't however
<czajkowski> I'm over in the legal room
<mlankhorst> czajkowski: hah thats 2 rooms away at most
<czajkowski> I would say I know what you look like but your directory image is not there :/
<czajkowski> this isn's a great talk, waiting for the 4pm
<mlankhorst> ah
<mlankhorst> well just run into the room and Ill wave :P
<czajkowski> lol
<mlankhorst> i did have a breakthrough talking to some other devs over some beer though, it's just awesome, implementing poll on dma-bufs to let userspace wait for it to be completed with rendering :D
<czajkowski> I just <3 fosdem
<czajkowski> brilliant conference, new stream added this year was community development, legal track yesterday was good
<czajkowski> python room is too packed to go in
<mlankhorst> ah
<mlankhorst> yeah I had some talks to go to, mostly graphics and wine
<mlankhorst> but I want to go to leslie hawthorne's keynote talk later though, want to see her again, its been some years
<czajkowski> she was in the community track yesterday
<czajkowski> very good talks
<czajkowski> the fosdem android app has been very handy
<mlankhorst> ah
 * mlankhorst had to miss them, sadly
<czajkowski> did you see RMS yesterday?
<mlankhorst> nope :(
 * Laney giggles
<Laney> what did he talk about?
<czajkowski> he wasnt talking
<czajkowski> I'm sure he was trolling :)
<Laney> probably for the best
<czajkowski> Laney: Y U NOT HERE :9
<mlankhorst> haha
<Laney> i wanted to go
<Laney> but then i was like oh god eurostar and hotels and
<mlankhorst> i have to go bathroom, ill jump into legal after I suppose :P
<mlankhorst> bbiab
<czajkowski> I'm at the back give a wave in
<czajkowski> it's been good to see Ubuntu mentioned in different talks by non Ubutnu people as a good way of doing things
<czajkowski> from Ubuntu being used on the desktop every day by regular users which is good to see, to the Ubuntu phone
<czajkowski> Laney: I have a mlankhorst here now :)
<Laney> lucky you!
<mlankhorst> and now I had to go back to wine again :(
<melvin> Hi. after upgrading from 11.04 to 12.10 disappeared my wifi named "300". networkmanager doesn't seam to find wifi networks named by numbers anymore.
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-01-27
<darkxst> pitti, hi
<darkxst> pitti, DMB meeting is tonight, can you get to my endorsement today? thanks...
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> darkxst: sorry, doing right now; I had a ton of work to finish on Friday
<darkxst> pitti, ok, no problem
<pitti> darkxst: done
<pitti> darkxst: many thanks for your work! I hope you get accpeted, but with that many +1s it shouldn't be a problem :)
<darkxst> pitti, thanks
<darkxst> pitti, any idea why autopilot fails to introspect gnome-shell properly? I can't even find any code that is gtk specific?
<darkxst> (essentially it only picks out the top-level containers, and no children)
<pitti> darkxst: not off-hand, I never tried it with gnome-shell; my first idea would be that the thing you want to inspect is using clutter widgets instead of GTK?
<darkxst> pitti, yes
<darkxst> but the clutter widgets are still gtk no?
<darkxst> pitti, walters (upstream) is very interested in having installed tests for gnome-shell
<darkxst> right now all they have is screenshots of the test VM
<pitti> darkxst: I'm not sure; I thought clutter had its own set of widgets
<darkxst> pitti, yes they are unique widgets but still derived from Gtk, atleast as far as I can tell
<pitti> hmm; as long as it's a GtkWidget derivative it ought to work
<pitti> it does some extra stuff with ATK which most probably won't work for clutter, but that shouldn't break the tree completely
<darkxst> pitti, tree is broken, it only picks up the top-level widgets like metaWindow
<pitti> darkxst: I briefly looked at gnome-shell now
<pitti>   GObject
<pitti>    +----GInitiallyUnowned
<pitti>          +----ClutterActor
<pitti>                +----
<pitti> StWidget
<pitti>                            +----StButton
<pitti> darkxst: so, I don't think that's GTK
<pitti> e. g. ./js/ui/workspace.js uses those clutter widgets
<darkxst> pitti, how would I teach autopilot about clutter?
<pitti> darkxst: it'd need to grow a new backend similar to libautopilot-gtk, which knows how to introspect a widget tree and export it over D-BUS
<pitti> so, quite some work
<darkxst> oh I see
<pitti> lib/GtkNode.cpp does most of that  magic
<pitti> i. e. it uses things like gtk_container_get_children() and atk_object_get_n_accessible_children(), iterates over their properties, and exports them to D-BUS
<pitti> I guess an autopilot-clutter should be fairly similar to autopilot-gtk, as at least the property stuff ought to be very similar
<pitti> but the tree iteration will be different in clutter
<pitti> might actually be easier to merge it into -gtk and also support ClutterActor classes
<darkxst> yeh I suspect that would be the best solution
<Laney> morning
<Laney> happy monday ;-)
<pitti> hey Laney, good morning
<pitti> Laney: and happy birthday!
<seb128> heyl Laney pitti
<seb128> oh, happy birthday Laney!
<pitti> ça va seb128 !
<seb128> pitti, très bien, et toi !
 * seb128 reads https://lists.launchpad.net/elementary-dev-community/msg02948.html (elementary picking up shotwell to maintain it by forking it...)
<Laney> thanks pitti seb128 \o/
<Laney> mmm, yeah, saw that
<Laney> not sure of the logic behind calling it a fork and doing the rename
<Laney> but more development will be good
<seb128> they don't want to use the GNOME infra and didn't want to deal with moving it our from there it seems
<seb128> well, I wonder what it means
<seb128> which one should we use?
 * seb128 writes email
<Laney> yorba should shut down shotwell @ gnome if it is dead
<mlankhorst> morning
<Laney> also
<Laney> image builds are all broken
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/trusty/ubuntu/latest/livecd-20140127-amd64.out
<seb128> still/again?
<seb128> how is unity-control-center ending there?
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu.trusty/rdepends/unity-control-center/unity-control-center
<Laney> Depends: dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend, libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.37.3), liburl-dispatcher1 (>= 0.1), bluez (>= 4.36), unity-control-center | gnome-control-center | ubuntu-system-settings, gnome-bluetooth | ubuntu-system-settings
<seb128> bah, wifi stopped transfering datas without disconnecting, I was writing an email to the Daniel/Jim and didn't notice before my IRC timedout
<seb128> hum
<seb128> https://twitter.com/yorbajim/status/426894329064325120
<seb128> so it's a real fork
<seb128> weird
<Laney> yup
<dpm> hi Laney, quick question: is there a way for an app to invoke the system settings app and show its accounts page? E.g. it'd be nice for the Reminders app if there is no account configured to have a "Configure Evernote account" button that would launch system settings and the accounts dialog
<Laney> dpm: You'll need to ask mardy (or the code) about that one, but it's possible in general to open settings:///system/online-accounts and pass some parameters
<dpm> awesome, thanks Laney
<Laney> ?foo=bar&something=stuff
<Laney> which online-accounts could deal with, to do what you want for example
<dpm> I'm not sure if mardy is around, do you happen to know of an app that makes use of it so I could have a look?
<Laney> None of our panels do that yet AFAIK
<dpm> ok, no worries, I'll try to find out more, thanks!
<Laney> also he was active earlier so seems to be aroudn
<dpm> ok
<Laney> dpm: Looks like it might be supported already
<Laney> I see "pluginOptions" in the code
<Laney> try ?provider=<someprovider>
<dpm> nice!
<seb128> mpt, is the "Checking for updates" on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-settings-updates-checking-none.png using normal labels (style, size, etc)?
<seb128> same for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-settings-updates-unavailable.png
<seb128> Laney, btw I saw your ping about the a-s work, we just need to land stuff together ... did you get any feedback from the telepathy app team on whether they are fine with the changes?
<Laney> seb128: hmm, no, should I ping there?
<Laney> I was hoping for a code review - it doesn't need to land now (but can, as it still sets the old keys)
<seb128> Laney, I guess it wouldn't hurt to ping (boiko?) for a code review (or did you want somebody from desktop to review it)?
<Laney> i'll request a review
<seb128> hum, it doesn't need to land ... what was needed to land in sync?
<seb128> the schemas package and u-s-s?
<Laney> ye
<Laney> because of Breaks and Depends
<seb128> ok, I'm adding that to my to-test-list
<Laney> ty
<seb128> thanks for the reviews on my mps btw ;-)
<Laney> no worries!
<Laney> I forgot how to do the bidirectional GSettings stuff properly :(
<seb128>     GSettings {
<seb128>         onChanged: {
<seb128> ...
<seb128> ?
<Laney> I think Binding { target: myCheckBox property: "checked" value: gsettings.myThing }
<larsu> I don't think you need to do the binding thing...
<Laney> why not?
<seb128> Laney, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/revision/411
<Laney> hmm
<larsu> Laney: I was under the impression you only need that when you can't specify the binding in the object definition (because the object was defined elsewhere, or in c++)
<larsu> so CheckBox { checked: settings.myThing } should be enough
<larsu> and then onChanged in the settings object for the other way around
<larsu> sadly :/
<Laney> larsu: It gets unbound chen you change it
<Laney> when
<larsu> when you change what? The value?
<Laney> when you click on it
<larsu> huh... why?
 * larsu tries out
<Laney> it becomes like 'checked: true' and then toggling it externally in GSettings doesn't update it any more
<Laney> IIRC
<larsu> bah, qmlscene is not working
 * larsu hates the qtdeclarative packaging mess
<larsu> so ... `qmlscene` searches in /usr/lib/$TRIPLET/qt4/bin
<Laney> seb128: Ahh, I see
<Laney> that diff doesn't have enough context
<Laney> but that's an alright example
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey
<Sweet5hark> seb128: ho
<seb128> Sweetshark, how are you?
<mitya57> larsu: Install qt5-default
<seb128> Sweetshark, I saw your email, no need to ask for proposed blocks, you can do it yourself by tagging a bug (see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2013-October/001068.html for the details)
<Sweet5hark> seb128: pretty fine for being surrounded by four redhat guys in this room ;)
<seb128> Sweet5hark, haha ;-)
<Sweet5hark> seb128: we should use systemd, or so I heard
<seb128> Sweet5hark, rrrrright ;-)
<larsu> mitya57: thanks :)
<Sweet5hark> seb128: thanks, block-proposed done.
<seb128> Sweet5hark, is that really a blocker issue? how is the debugging going?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: Just checking. I assume the root cause is the (partial) use of gcj done by rene.
<seb128> larsu, did you get any update from Mark on https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=692931? he attached a slightly modify patch, do you know what's next?
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 692931 in Printing "The list of printers should be searchable/sortable" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<larsu> seb128: no... let me comment on the bug
<seb128> larsu, danke
<seb128> attente, hey
<kenvandine> mdeslaur, thanks for that xchat-gnome revert... that scrolling problem was driving me nuts!
<mdeslaur> kenvandine: yes!
<seb128> kenvandine, hey! indeed that was annoying (that and the unity integration being buggy/unread messages not being cleaned leading to segfaults)
<kenvandine> segfaults? i hadn't seen that
<seb128> for me the unread messages count would get out of sync
<seb128> e.g it would stay on e.g 1 #ubuntu-desktop while I had nothing unread in xchat-gnome
<seb128> selecting the indicator entry then would make x-g segfault
<attente> seb128, hey
<seb128> attente, hello, how are you?
<attente> seb128, i'm well, and you?
<seb128> attente, I'm looking at the spell checking ... do you know if they plan to not support using a spell checking language which is different from the active layout?
<seb128> attente, I'm good, thanks
<attente> seb128, i'm not sure, but the more i think about it, i'm not sure the design makes sense
<attente> seb128, to be able to enable multiple spell checking languages at a time i mean
<seb128> attente, why not?
<seb128> attente, I've always french and english enabled on my desktop since I use both every day
<attente> oh. sorry, i didn't think of that
<seb128> ;-)
<attente> let's ping bfiller
<seb128> attente, ok, I'm fine if they/you change the feature, but in that case the design should be updated
<attente> seb128, ok, but you're right, it shouldn't be removed
<seb128> attente, yeah, let's just keep the UI there and not displayed, until we have a working backend
<attente> seb128, sure
<seb128> attente, thanks
<seb128> attente, hum, "ASSERT failure in QList<T>::operator[]: "index out of range", file /usr/include/qt5/QtCore/qlist.h, line 462"
<seb128> attente, that's on my desktop, I guess it's not handling well the case there is no osk installed/running?
<attente> seb128, hmm..
<Laney> zzzzzzpandazzzzzzz
<didrocks> seb128: hey! (in meetings), just wanted to know if there is something I can demonstrate as a MP for the CI bootcamp?
<didrocks> seb128: I'll push the button to show people how it works, but if you can file a request with a line, that would be sweet!
<seb128> didrocks, sure
<didrocks> seb128: thanks, sorry for the late notice :)
<seb128> didrocks, no worry, I wanted to do a landing today anyway
<didrocks> great!
<seb128> Laney, did you want to ack https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/storage-use-ubuntushape/+merge/203301 ?
<Laney> ok
<seb128> Laney, so I can sneak it in this landing
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, CI train table updated
<seb128> attente, I also get those warnings "g_settings_get: the format string may not contain '&' (key 'active-language' from schema 'com.canonical.keyboard.maliit'). This call will probably stop working with a future version of glib.
<seb128> "
<seb128> (that's a desrt thing)
<didrocks> seb128: excellent, thanks!
<seb128> didrocks, yw ;-)
<attente> ah, thanks seb128
<seb128> didrocks, did you have a good trip btw?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, uneventful, everything was fine, thanks!
<seb128> great ;-)
<Laney> did you get the train?
<Laney> the TGVs are quite nice
<didrocks> yeah, TGV until Disney
<didrocks> and then Eurostar
 * Laney loves the TGV jingle
<Laney> sncf
<larsu> seb128: those are very easy to fix (I put that warning in recently)
<larsu> oh, attente seems to be on it already...
<seb128> larsu, I'm pondering patching the warning out before release, it's creating log noise/spam for issues than are not real ones (at least not for this cycle)
<seb128> larsu, but yeah, we can as well fix easy stuff on the way meanwhile ;-)
<Laney> I'd rather gather the 'spammy' issues and fix them
<larsu> seb128: spam as in lots of messages from single apps? If so, can I convince you to take a patch that only shows the warning once per running app?
<Laney> if you turn off the warning then break the functionality it comes out of the blue
<Laney> it effectively removes the deprecation period
<seb128> Laney, well, as said "before release", the same way we turn apport launchpad reporting off the week before release
<seb128> larsu, no, rather I found like half a dozen apps throwing those warnings on my system and I'm using a very small portion of the archive
<larsu> but people developing their apps on a stable ubuntu won't get the warning, then
<larsu> and I really think they should. That's why I put it in in the first place...
<seb128> choices are
<seb128> - spend time fixing non user visible issues to not have the log spam, in detriment of spending that time on user visible issues
<seb128> - have some log spamming, with the IO/wakeup issues it creates
<seb128> - turn off the warnings
<larsu> seb128: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=692931 is committed to master. Thanks for the ping
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 692931 in Printing "The list of printers should be searchable/sortable" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> larsu, thanks \o/
<seb128> well, anyway, glib warnings are not a big issues, it's more annoying than anything else
<larsu> I'm all for option (2). How many apps are we talking about?
<seb128> I've no idea, and I'm not sure if we can archive grep for those?
<seb128> could be 10 like it could be 100
<seb128> glib has some thousand rdpends
<larsu> hm, 113 occurences in ~/.cache/upstart for me...
<larsu> seb128: grep "g_settings_get.*&" should get the vast majority of cases
<seb128> larsu, http://codesearch.debian.net/search?q=g_settings_get.*%26
<larsu> hm, okay. Maybe I was a bit quick there :/
<larsu> the '&' must be between double quotes
<larsu> http://codesearch.debian.net/search?q=g_settings_get.*%22.*%26.*%22
<Laney> BAD GNOME-TERMINAL
<larsu> ya...
<Laney> that's all I have if I grep my logs
<seb128> seems it's the main offender indeed
<seb128> u-s-s has one issue but attente is on it
<larsu> seb128: has been fixed in g-t: https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-terminal/commit/?id=d8d71e0c1e7a8fb723becaa270334171e6730fc2
<seb128> Laney, ^ want to have a look at backporting that?
<Laney> could do in a bit
<larsu> Laney, seb128: it's also on 3-10: https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-terminal/commit/?h=gnome-3-10&id=ac62dbbda2630d1d963d399317d59cf7b78dc7f2
<seb128> larsu, danke
<jcastro> hey kenvandine
<jcastro> I am seeing this in trusty: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/793450
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 793450 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Calendar doesn't show today's date until opened a second time today" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jcastro> should I reopen or make a new one or ... ?
<kenvandine> jcastro, new bug
<jcastro> kenvandine, can you help me put it on whatever radar you guys use? :)
<kenvandine> jcastro, i don't follow the indicators very closely anymore, seb128 ^^
<didrocks> seb128: mind if I remove the 3rd MP?
<seb128> didrocks, :-(
<didrocks> there is an unicode error for me, will fix it
<seb128> didrocks, unicode error?
<didrocks> yeah in the command message
<didrocks> commit*
<seb128> didrocks, you mean the mp triggers a bug?
<seb128> didrocks, or did I screw up something?
<didrocks> there is a bug
<seb128> didrocks, but sure, drop it, we can do another round later
<didrocks> I need to fix it :)
<didrocks> ok ;)
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> thanks!
<seb128> no worry
<seb128> yw ;-)
<seb128> jcastro, talk to charles_
<jcastro> charles_, hi!
<seb128> but I think it's on the LTS backlog
<charles_> hi jcastro
<charles_> oo, I picked up an underscore over the weekend
<jcastro> yeah so I think I have this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/793450
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 793450 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Calendar doesn't show today's date until opened a second time today" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jcastro> but in general, when I click on the datetime indicator, the highlight over the day is never correct
<jcastro> at first I thought, ok whatever, minor bug, but this week I scheduled something incorrectly due to the widget so I was hoping to put it on someone's radar
<ali1234> yeah the calendar always has whatever day i booted selected
<ali1234> it's always done that since it was created afaik
<jcastro> and sometimes it's like the date from 2 weeks ago
<ali1234> well i reboot about once every two weeks, so yeah
<ali1234> currently it says 17 jan here, and i have 9 days uptime
<jcastro> eventually it gets the right day, but then it comes back wrong after a boot or suspend.
<seb128> jcastro, I'm going to make sure we fix it before the LTS ;-)
<ali1234> if i select a different day it always remembers that day and keeps it highlighted
<jcastro> seb128, is there anything you need from me? Still need a new bug or ?
<jcastro> seb128, any wart/bug is acceptable in the calendar _except_ the wrong date. :)
<Laney> the text at the top is right :P
<ali1234> yes, it is. just the highlighted day is wrong
<jcastro> yeah
<charles> jcastro, what's going on there is that the calendar doesn't know to snap to today's date when the menu is popped down
<jcastro> but the highlight is orange on the day, it's impossible to miss.
<ali1234> why does it even let you highlight a day?
<charles> when we decoupled from GTK+ we lost the ability to know when the popdown is happening, so we need to replace that with something else
<seb128> jcastro, no need of new bugs/info no, it's a well known/understood issues, we discussed it a few time, it just needs somebody to sit down and fix it
<jcastro> ali1234, yeah I don't get that either, why it allows me to click on any day and highlight it.
<jcastro> seb128, awesome, thanks!
<ali1234> also why does it flicker weirdly when i click on a day?
<seb128> ali1234, oh, yeah, it shifts on the left and right again it seems
<seb128> let's hope charles has some bugfixing time before the LTS ;-)
<ali1234> tried to screen record the flicker but it happens too fast
<seb128> ali1234, it's more visible if you display the week numbers on the left
<seb128> (the setting is not picked dynamically btw)
<ali1234> is that in the control panel? because i can't use that
<charles> seb128: this particular bug isn't so much a datetime bug as it is u-p-s or ido
<charles> seb128: datetime is just where it becomes visible
<seb128> ali1234, yes (and gsettings)
<seb128> charles, the menu is reconstructed when the selection change?
<ali1234> looks like it. the whole menu disappears for like 1 frame
<charles> indirectly, yes. selection change re-queries EDS for an updated appointment list starting from the new selection point
<charles> that's done async
<charles> when that query comes back, we rebuild the appointments section of the menu
<charles> seb128, (to be pedantic: ...actually in the BMRIROT the appointment section doesn't get rebuilt unless the new set of appointments actually differs from the old.)
<seb128> charles, nice, I already like the BMRIROT ;-)
<seb128> charles, do you want people to test that branch or do you prefer to work a bit more on it before that happens?
<charles> seb128: it should be ready for you to poke around by  my EOD
<seb128> charles, great, I'm going to give it a try tomorrow then
<charles> seb128: right now there are merge conflicts from the unity panel changes that landed last week and I'm getting everything sync'ed
<charles> seb128: after that...yes, testing would be much welcomed
<seb128> k
<seb128> added to my todolist
<charles> \o/
<seb128> ;-)
<charles> I should be careful what I wish for ;-)
<ali1234> what is u-p-s btw?
<ali1234> oh wait, unity-panel-service
<ali1234> i'm not actually using that, but if it requires changes to the xfce equivalent we'll need to make them
<chrisccoulson> qengho, are the builds in https://launchpad.net/~canonical-chromium-builds/+archive/stage ready to test and go out?
<qengho> chrisccoulson: test, yes.
<chrisccoulson> qengho, cool, thanks
<qengho> chrisccoulson: I don't have "go" from #webapps yet.
<chrisccoulson> heh
<qengho> Having decent ARM builders is *so so so* nice.
<chrisccoulson> qengho, who gives you the go from webapps btw?
<charles> jcastro, ali1234, seb128: wrt the calendar date bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/793450/comments/31
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 793450 in Indicator Date and Time "Calendar doesn't show today's date until opened a second time today" [Medium,Triaged]
<seb128> charles, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, are you going to look at firefox/arm|ppc|ppc64 in trusty or do you need help there?
 * chrisccoulson hides
<seb128> lol
<chrisccoulson> seb128, for arm64, a patch got uploaded whilst i was away, but it got dropped again because it was never checked in to bzr
<qengho> chrisccoulson: alex-a usually.
<chrisccoulson> seb128, but the patch is absolutely huge, has no owner, no upstream bug and hasn't had a review from anybody in any case
<chrisccoulson> it needs somebody committed to maintaining a nearly 100kB patch, and driving it upstream :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well, we need to get the trusty version updated one way or another
<chrisccoulson> for ppc / ppc64, i've no idea
<chrisccoulson> we should just disable it on those architectures. even if it builds, it'll be virtually unusable without a jit
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it worked on other series for ppc, is that a toolchain issue? can we build with old gcc?
<seb128> or that
<chrisccoulson> i've not looked at the ppc failure
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you think you can do that in the next weeks or do you need help?
<chrisccoulson> the same applies to arm64 as well really - we might get it to build but with no arm64 assembler in the jit it's going to be completely unusable
<chrisccoulson> i don't think i'll have much time in the next couple of weeks, and i'm sprinting next week too
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, thanks for the summary, I'm going to see if I can find anyone to help there
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<seb128> night
<dpm> oh, Laney, forgot to say earlier on, happy birthday! :)
<Laney> thanks dpm!
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-01-28
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, is the chown you moved https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/lightdm/translate-guest-session-dialog/+merge/203091 related to the translations?
<robert_ancell> if not, it should be in a different MP
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: No, it's not. I can split them, if you prefer so.
<robert_ancell> please do
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: If I (now) understand it correctly, the lightdm trunk branch includes the upstream lightdm plus the Ubuntu debian/ folder. Is that correct?
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, correct
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: Good to know for next time... ;-)
<pitti> Good morning
<darkxst> hi pitti
<pitti> hey darkxst, how are you? how did the DMB meeting go last night?
<darkxst> good, just missed out on MOTU, but got ubuntu-GNMOE
<darkxst> and desktop-extras
<pitti> darkxst: ah, congrats
<pitti> darkxst: (sorry, server reboot / fsck)
<pitti> darkxst: that should hopefully reduce blocks on your side
<darkxst> pitti, yes it will help, once ubuntu GNOME package set gets some packages in it!
<darkxst> its currently empty
<pitti> ah, heh
<darkxst> apparently no one ever noticed
<darkxst> pitti, anyway, any idea how I can inject code into gnome-shell to introspect the clutter stage?
<darkxst> I think that is all below gtk, so a gtk module probably wont work
<pitti> darkxst: I think it rather needs to go into libautopilot-gtk
<darkxst> shell embeds gtk, I don't think it will have access to the clutter stage
<pitti> darkxst: right, it needs to identify a widget base class (ClutterActor?) and then use its methods to iterate through its children
<pitti> presuambly the property handling is identicall to Gtk, as they all (hopefully) just use GObject properties
<pitti> darkxst: oh, you mean there is a big GtkWindow at the top, then some clutter widgets, and within those Gtk widgets again?
<pitti> darkxst: I thougt the shell's .js only used clutter
<darkxst> the shell uses clutter, then embeds gtk within that for some cases
<darkxst> it doesnt like look I would get access to the global clutter stage from a gtk module (although I havent tried)
<pitti> AP iterates "downwards", starting from gtk_window_list_toplevels()
<pitti> so that wouldn't contain the clutter bits, supposedly
<pitti> is there no such counterpart for clutter?
<darkxst> pitti, iterating the widget tree seems easy
<darkxst> but actually getting at it, not so
<darkxst> ClutterStage is the toplevel wiget
<darkxst> from there finding children is largely the same as gtk, just s/gtk/clutter/
<mitya57> Hi desrt, any chance you can update your patch in gnome #708765? It is blocking my fix for bug 1189172 :)
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 708765 in general "D-Bus-activated keyring-daemon remains even when its bus terminates" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=708765
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1189172 in python-secretstorage (Ubuntu) "Should run tests during build" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1189172
<darkxst> pitti, mutter does know about the clutter stuff, but I don't believe the plugins there work anymore
<darkxst> pitti, I could in theory do it as a shell extension, but that would duplicate a lot of code
<pitti> darkxst: you mean the whole bit of exporting the tree and its properties to D-BUS?
<pitti> yeah, that woudl duplicate the entirety of the plugin, and be an one-project solution only (and the cost/benefit ratio is probably way too high)
<darkxst> pitti, yes, but really it would be better to somehow inject a g_module or something
<darkxst> pitti, I did not say I would actually do that!
<pitti> (*phew* :) )
<pitti> darkxst: what's the kind of things you would want to test for the shell?
<pitti> i. e. would that be possible with image-based matching?
<pitti> the shell is always full screen, so certain elements should be at fixed coordinates for a particular environment
<pitti> like xvfb with a fixed screen size
<darkxst> pitti, right now I just want to test that the shell loaded correctly, but it would also be nice to test things like overview search etc
<pitti> right
<pitti> the event injection probably works just fine
<darkxst> gnome-shell steals the gdk input events, so thats probably identical?
<pitti> checking "the overlay comes up" is probably feasible with testing the average color of a particular rectangle, or something like
<pitti> but ensuring that individual icons appear there sounds less robust, as they tend to change
<pitti> darkxst: yes, and it doesn't matter; events shoudl be injected with uinput, so at the evdev level
<pitti> that'll work with X, wayland, and every toolkit
<darkxst> ok
<darkxst> pitti, I probably should chat with walters again, he might have some ideas at getting to the clutter tree
<pitti> darkxst: oh, does walters do clutter?
<darkxst> not specifically but he setup all the gnome c-i stuff
<darkxst> pitti, and he is very interested in having a gnome-shell installed tests, that test functionality (although no idea if they would take an autopilot solution)
<pitti> darkxst: so how do the current gnome-shell tests work then?
<pitti> darkxst: or they don't exist yet, and you mean walters would just like to have some tests?
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<darkxst> pitti, right now, there tests are screenshots
<Laney> morning!
<darkxst> Hi Laney
<Laney> hey darkxst
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<pitti> darkxst: ah, so they need to be updated with icon changes, etc.
<darkxst> pitti, I don;t think they even check the screenshots in any useful way
<Laney> darkxst: ah, you got some upload rights
<Laney> are you happy with that?
<darkxst> Laney, more or less, missed out on MOTU but probably Ubuntu GNOME + desktop-extras is enough. alteast once Ubuntu GNOME packageset has packages!
<Laney> yeah I'm going to look at that stuff soon-ish
<Laney> should be able to move it out of its silo
<Laney> the code is quite jumbled atm so it's hard to make the change i mentioned
<Laney> I think it'll come out mostly like desktop-extra, so that one probably will just go away
<darkxst> Laney, edubuntu has a lot of stuff that is not even seeded in edubuntu
<Laney> build-deps get things
<Laney> if you poke around in http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ you should be able to see things like that
<darkxst> Laney, really? things like gnome-shell and mozjs17
<Laney> some things will be directly on their image
<Laney> gnome-shell-common (from gnome-shell) is seeded in: edubuntu: dvd
<seb128> hey Laney pitti darkxst
<darkxst> hi seb128
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/edubuntu.trusty/rdepends/gnome-shell/gnome-shell-common
<Laney> for example
<Laney> my point is that there's usually an explanation
<darkxst> Laney, oh I guess that is why they have mozjs17 then, although that will be gone with 24
<Laney> hi seb128
<Laney> how's it going?
<seb128> good! you?
<Laney> yeah pretty alright
<Laney> went to a japanese restaurant and then a 'secret' (everyone knows about it really) cocktail bar for birthday celebrations
<darkxst> Laney, oh that is my fault then for adding a gnome-shell frontend to ubiquity?
 * seb128 was replying to Jim from yorba about http://blog.yorba.org/jim/2014/01/shotwell-elementary-and-pantheon-photos-what-it-all-means.html (and about him calling our uoa-integration patch a fork)
<seb128> Laney, oh, nice!
<darkxst> although tweak-tool is in there too
<seb128> oh, nice, new gtk 3.10
 * seb128 adds to his todolist for the day
<Laney> darkxst: dunno, anyway I'll make it so that the overlap is allowed
<darkxst> Laney, ok, thanks
<darkxst> Laney, also new gnome apps currently dont have any packagesets
<Laney> might be a reason for MOTU in future if you don't want them in your iso
<Laney> or maybe desktop-extra, dunno
<xnox> darkxst: Laney: ubiquity under gdm/gnome-shell looks hot.
<Laney> can talk about it
<Laney> heh
<darkxst> Laney, gnome-maps and gnome-music so far
<darkxst> hoping to get gnome-photos and gnome-weather in also before feature freeze though
<seb128> you didn't get MOTU?
<darkxst> seb128, not quite, apparently I haven't done enough non-GNOMEy packaging
<seb128> k
<darkxst> xnox, :)
<Laney> does it have csd and all that fun?
<darkxst> Laney, not in ubiquity, but it could!
<Laney> totally
 * darkxst not doing that though
<darkxst> Laney, its basically a stripped down shell, implemented through session modes, rather than the usual ubiquity DM
<Laney> interesting
 * Laney doesn't know about session modes
<xnox> Laney: in essence, unlike lightdm, gdm allows to execute apps =) upon quiting, autologin is completed into full session.
<darkxst> Laney, thats gnome-shell specific
<xnox> Laney: which looks like a full gnome-shell, but without e.g. launchers, multiple desktops, minimizing.
<Laney> pix pls
<Laney> also I'm jealous of your breakfast
<darkxst> Laney, breakfast? it dinner time here ;)
<xnox> Laney: i've been asking ted, if I could launch unity7 without global-menu, dash, launcher, and some indicators.
<xnox> Laney: and launch all of those, when "try ubuntu" is clicked for example.
<seb128> Laney, is bdrung still around (in DMB context)
<Laney> I haven't seen him very m uch
<Laney> tried email?
<seb128> xnox, what's the point of launching unity without any unity UI?
<seb128> Laney, no, I'm going to try, I wonder if this year is the year of the libreoffice upload rights for Sweetshark :p
<xnox> seb128: such that i don't have to maintain lightdm, and "try ubuntu" -> unity transition doesn't involve tearing down X, starting X, starting lightdm, completing auto-login and reloading indicators/panel which look the same as 3 seconds ago.
<xnox> * ubiquity-dm that is.
<xnox> (maintain ubiquity-dm...)
<seb128> xnox, well, if you were using compiz you could probably just start it without the unity plugin and load that one later
<darkxst> gnome-shell has session modes, since gnome-shell draws the gdm greeter
<darkxst> and also there is the gnome-initial-setup mode
<darkxst> its very easy to define any random custom mode, including whatever components are required
<seb128> you have 2 gnome-shell running then?
<seb128> one for your user and one for the greeter?
<seb128> or is the greeter screen part of the user session?
<darkxst> seb128, lock screen is part of user session, but login greeter would be a seperate session
<darkxst> or maybe it  all runs under a gdm session
<seb128> the lock screen doesn't list other users then?
<seb128> (e.g it bounce you to another screen to switch?)
<darkxst> it has a "switch user" link, which I believe would redirect to the login greeter
<seb128> ok, similar to the "old way" then
<seb128> I was wondering because we have been talking about using the greeter as lock screen with lightdm
<seb128> but it creates issues when the greeter is running with another user/on another vt
<seb128> you get your seat becoming unactive, which e.g stops audio playing for the user
<darkxst> seb128, not exactly, gnome-shell always renders the greeter
<darkxst> and I don't know exactly how it works, but there is no VT switch happening in there, so you don't get big glitches
<seb128> so the greeter is on the same VT as the user but running as another user?
<seb128> interesting
<desrt> mitya57: i won't likely get much time to work on this soon
<darkxst> seb128, I believe there is a privileged auth channel between gnome-shell and gdm
<darkxst> seb128, halfline and/or robert_ancell probably know more of the gory details though
<seb128> right
<mitya57> desrt: OK, I will try to look myself then
<seb128> pitti, hey, do you have any idea what component is the right one for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pygtk/+bug/1273380 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1273380 in pygtk (Ubuntu) "gtk.gdk.Window.get_origin() returns 3 values instead of the documented 2-tuple" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> pitti, gtk itself?
<xnox> seb128: yeah, tried that, was not reliable - compiz crashing or gtk-decorat
<seb128> xnox, I doubt that's something we are going to fix/change for unity7
<darkxst> xnox, right, despite your dire warnings, I haven't seen a single crash under gnome-shell ubiquity ;)
<xnox> seb128: yeah.
<darkxst> seb128, what do you think of gnome-desktop transition?
<darkxst> (assuming g-s-d fork goes ahead)
<pitti> seb128: yes, but it's not a bug; I'll follow up
<seb128> pitti, danke
<pitti> seb128: oh sorry, the way he wrote it it's indeed pygtk, not GI
<desrt> seb128: *dankon ;)
<pitti> nope, I think it's him being confused
<seb128> pitti, oh, the example in there is pygi so I was wondering
<seb128> desrt, good "night"?
<desrt> seb128: dankon = thank you
<seb128> desrt, yeah, I got that, it's not far from "danke", thanks :p
<seb128> desrt, I'm just surprised to see you up at 5am
<pitti> seb128: done
<seb128> pitti, dankon ;-)
<desrt> seb128: i'm in GMT
<Laney> norwich, right?
<desrt> yup
<Laney> neat
<Laney> I quite like it there
<pitti> seb128: neniu problemo
<seb128> desrt, oh ok, had a good flight?
<seb128> pitti, ;-)
<desrt> pitti: ;)
<desrt> seb128: yes.  very nice.
<seb128> desrt, did you get promoted again? ;-)
<desrt> 'no comment'
<seb128> lol
<desrt> but...
<Laney> man, that's never happened to me
<desrt> i went through halifax
<desrt> which was awesome
<desrt> because it means that the longest leg of the flight was 4h45
<larsu> hm, my train to Brussels will take longer than that :-/
<larsu> maybe I should ask them to go through Halifax!
 * larsu heard everything's faster going through there
<desrt> larsu: that may be longer for you :)
<larsu> I'm not sure where the flaw in my logic would be...
<Laney> there's a halifax in england
<desrt> still took 2hr of flying to get to halifax from toronto
<desrt> so the overall trip was much longer
<Laney> try that one out
<desrt> but being able to get out and stretch your legs is very nice
<desrt> Laney: what's with your english guys?
<desrt> naming all of your cities after ones in canada
<Laney> can't improve on perfection
<larsu> Laney: Berlin -> Halifax (England) -> Brussels still sounds like a detour to me :P
<Laney> :P
<desrt> i just don't understand why you picked London, Ontario (of all cities) to name your capital after
<Laney> also it's a medium-sized West Yorkshire town
<Laney> not exactly a bustling transport hub
<darkxst> seb128, my standalone display config daemon is working well, apart from one munched 'monitors-changed' signal, but I can fix that
<Laney> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:London,_Ontario,_Canada-_The_Forest_City_from_above.jpg
<Laney> inspirational
<seb128> darkxst, oh, sorry, forgot to reply earlier ... that gnome-desktop transition makes me quite nervous
<seb128> it's a non trivial change for mid-cycle in a LTS cycle
<darkxst> seb128, its a pretty big diff, but its really just code moving places
<seb128> well, it's new code as well no?
<seb128> and a new architecture
<seb128> moving code from a library to a dbus service
<seb128> is the new service using the exact same logic as the old gnome-desktop code?
<seb128> or is that a new implementation?
<darkxst> its obviously not exactly the same, but it more or less similar
<seb128> right "more and less" is the issue ;-)
<darkxst> probably the biggest change is the way monitor configs are stored
<seb128> screen configs are non trivial, we had bugs during cycles about multimonitor and configs
<seb128> like what config is applied when plugging a new monitor
<seb128> what's the default for projectors, etc
<seb128> oh, they changed the config format
<seb128> is there a migration path ?
<darkxst> hmm possibly not
<seb128> :-(
<darkxst> monitors.xml no longer exists, it is instead stored within the dameon somewhere
<seb128> what do you mean? that config is supposed to persist between sessions/reboots/etc
<darkxst> seb128, it would be backed by g_settings or something, it does persist
<seb128> ok, so it's stored in gsettings rather than in a .xml
<seb128> well, one step at the time
<darkxst> it just wont migrate from the old .xml file
<seb128> we are finishing the u-c-c transition, then g-s-d -> u-s-d should be next
<seb128> then we can test the gnome-desktop transition in a ppa
<seb128> but having config migration is going to be needed
<seb128> we can't have people upgrading their LTS and having their screen config wrong on next reboot
<Laney> tight
<Laney> feature freeze is 02/20
<Laney> wtf, I did an American date
<seb128> boooo
<darkxst> seb128, Laney, right if this is going to happen, probably needs to go in parallel
<Laney> bah
<Laney> QDBus and 'complicated' return types is hard
<desrt> stop using qdbus :)
<Laney> that'd be nice
<desrt> it is by far the worst of the dbus bindings
<desrt> and there is absolutely no reason it should ever be used.....
<desrt> if we're exposing it as some app-facing API then we've deeply failed somewhere along the way
<desrt> we ought to be using gdbus to create higher-level qml-based wrappers...
<desrt> because if we're wrapping, then there is no reason to want to use it
<Laney> I'd like it if that existed
<desrt> if what existed?
<Laney> qml dbus bindings in the distro
<desrt> but why?
<seb128> Laney, I think he's saying "use gdbus in your cpp backend code"
<desrt> precisely.
<desrt> dbus (in any form) has no business appearing at the application api level
<desrt> therefore the precise flavour that dbus has is not important -- and you should use the best-featured and most convenient dbus implementation
<Laney> I'd like if where it would avoid me having to write any C++ at all
<Laney> that's not to say that exposing proper high-level QMLish interfaces isn't the best way
<Laney> and yes, we should have chosen gdbus back at the start
<desrt> ah... you hope to use pure qml to write the bindings?
<seb128> that's an UI, not binding
<seb128> that's the thing we discussed with larsu some time ago
<seb128> it would be nice if you could binding e.g a checkbox in a qml to a dbus bool
<desrt> seb128: no.  that would be awful.
<desrt> this is _exactly_ how you do not want to use dbus
<Laney> at that level, it would
<Laney> DBus shouldn't be exposed at that level, I agree
<seb128> well, as a qml writer it would be nice, one like "checkbox.enabled: pulseaudio.muted"
<Laney> it should be pushed down one more
<seb128> Laney, well, then you force people to add cpp code and the build system glue, etc
<seb128> that's lot of non obvious work to get one boolean value
<Laney> I am saying that there ought to be an easier way to write bindings to QML
<desrt> seb128: for all but the most trivial cases, writing a meaningful API around a dbus backend is going to be more complicated than binding up some properties
<seb128> desrt, yeah, I was speaking about the trivial cases there
<seb128> which is frankly what we have most atm
<seb128> we want checkboxes to reflect on/off status of system components which export their status on dbus
<desrt> and nothing complicated about that at all like policykit to change the value or anything?
<seb128> yeah, writing is less easy
<Laney> We don't have PK prompting for anything at the moment
<Laney> ah
<Laney> I just found my problem - I forgot to call qDBusRegisterMetaType ...
<larsu> desrt: seb128 is talking about the DBusObject thing I wanted to write last year
<larsu> they had the problem that they wanted to read a single property from some service and bind it to a checkbox
<larsu> it was only ever intended for that trivial case
<larsu> so that they wouldn't need to write wrappers around every service just to access one thing (this was about system settings iirc)
<seb128> (correct)
<larsu> I still think it's a great idea. It fell short because qml made it so hard that it stopped being worth it
<larsu> the qml/cpp bridge is pretty bad
<larsu> seb128: thanks :)
<Laney> Would a code generation approach be better?
 * larsu runs
<Laney> From a feasibility standpoint ...
<larsu> Laney: ya, probably (I forgot what the actual issues where tbh)
<Laney> Something to do with QQMLPropertyMap iirc
<larsu> ah right, signals wouldn't have worked
<larsu> also, the hole asnyc fiasco
<larsu> you can't instantiate qml object asnchronously
<larsu> which is understandable, but annoying
<seb128> well, at the end most app writers are not going to have to deal with that
<seb128> and we can write the cpp code for u-s-s
<seb128> it's a bit more work but we have things in place and are used to it by now
<Laney> this seems to work now
 * Laney MPs
<Sweetshark> our builders are too slow. The last rc is still building and I already have the next ready.
<ogra_> dont blame the builders for your lack of slack !
<Sweetshark> ogra_: faster, ^&**^cat! kill, kill!
<popey> didrocks: c'mere when you're not busy
<Laney> bah
<Laney> seb128: can we do a gsettings-u-t-schemas release with the AS MPs from u-s-s?
<Laney> you don't need to take the ringtone one yet
<Laney> should be ok without that afaik
<Laney> need to check the versions
<Laney> on the Breaks/Depends
<seb128> Laney, yeah, it's on my list for today, in fact I was just waiting for the landing from yesterday/this morning to be merged back it to queue that one next
<Laney> okay, so it's just releasing g-ut-s trunk with https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/auto-brightness/+merge/203302 and another MP to fix the Breaks version to the current u-s-s one
<Laney> and then u-s-s with https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/as-schemas-package/+merge/201470
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100, Mirv: is gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas still under autolanding or is it under CI train?
<Sweetshark> hmm, there is some obscure missing dependency in the LibreOffice buildsystem. Builds fine on a quad-core with hyperthreading but stumbles on 32 cores now and then.
<Laney> what's "* None" in the u-s-s changelog?
<seb128> Laney, a but in didrocks' CI script I guess
<Laney> didrocks: ^
<Laney> ya
<seb128> didrocks, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/0.1+14.04.20140127-0ubuntu1
<Laney> also can we start running AP? sil2100?
<Sweetshark> Build needed 09:55:57, 27306784k disk space <- \o/
<Laney> O_O
<Sweetshark> Laney: its that awesome how small the LibreOffice build is once l10n is build in a separate package?
<Laney> so tiny I can almost fit the bits in one hand
<seb128> Sweetshark, how much was it before? (what arch is that)
<Sweetshark> seb128: that number is not really relevant as its the amd64 arch (PPA build). But good point, lemme check.
<sil2100> seb128, Laney: let me check
<Sweetshark> seb128: i386 on trusty -- 4.1.3-0ubuntu3 Build needed 07:24:00, 24700736k disk space -- 4.2.0~rc2-0ubuntu2 Build needed 04:37:34, 21572744k disk space
<sil2100> seb128, Laney: ok, so it seems I moved it out of cu2d today in the morning during the big batch of changes - so I guess it's ready for CITrain
<sil2100> (no more cu2d)
<xnox> larsu: dbarth_: i want to join https://launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers to perform code reviews. I'm versed in C/GTK+ and some C++/Qt.
<Laney> k
<Laney> sil2100: what about the AP question?
<Sweetshark> seb128: so it safed some 3GB of discspace (plus probably another or two as 4.2 like grew itself some new code over 4.1)
<seb128> sil2100, great
<sil2100> Laney: what do you mean exactly by running AP tests?
<seb128> Sweetshark, nice ;-)
<Mirv> seb128: that should be in CI Train
<Mirv> (documented in the CITrain rampup doc)
<Laney> sil2100: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/150:20140128:20140115.1/6308/
<seb128> Mirv, right, sil2100 just said so
<Laney> in that list
<Mirv> yep, read that too now
<Sweetshark> seb128: ah wait, the 4.1 number is unreliable/likely too low as we deleted the objects files we build after linking and before installing in the mother-of-all-hack.
<Sweetshark> s/hack/hacks/
<Sweetshark> seb128: so we likely benefit some more ...
<seb128> Sweetshark, in any case it's a clear win ;-)
<Sweetshark> seb128: yep.
<seb128> Sweetshark, btw, do you have another upload queued for the base fix?
<sil2100> Laney: ah, you mean, some specific new AP tests you want to be ran during smoketesting
<sil2100> ?
<Laney> We have ubuntu-system-settings-autopilot these days
<Laney> which should work (but please check it does before enabling it)
 * didrocks looks for u-s-s MP
 * didrocks bets on no commit messages
<Sweetshark> seb128: I have a hotfix queued up (this is this one I just for the ppa). And now that I found the rootcause, I fixed it properly.
<didrocks> actually not
<Sweetshark> seb128: (the lib was accidentally changed to a different library group, when debian moved it to another package in vendor patching. Thus the name changed and doesnt match with the expected one for dynloading from Java).
<larsu> xnox: sure, done.
<didrocks> No commit message was specified in the merge proposal. Click on the following link and set the commit message (if you want a jenkins rebuild you need to trigger it yourself):
<didrocks> it was
<didrocks> the commit message was added after I think build was pressed
<didrocks> on https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/sound-match-design/+merge/203304
<Laney> shouldn't this check be enforced?
<Sweetshark> seb128: when do you want to upload (is this still timelocked with a poppler transisition?)
<seb128> didrocks, right ... and what laney said, should a CI fail leads to a stop somewhee?
<seb128> Sweetshark, the current proposed version is already build with the new poppler, if you are fine having that one moving to trusty proper no need of a rebuild/upload soon
<seb128> Sweetshark, if you would like to fix base before libreoffice moves to release, it would be nice to do another upload soon to not block the poppler transitin
<didrocks> seb128: see on the code, I was wondering if I should fail or not
<Laney> did you see why libreoffice is blocked?
<didrocks> there is             # TODO: find a fallback or warn if no commit message attached to the MP
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> funny, it's just the line before the one that failed on the unicode issue
<dbarth_> xnox: ah, i see you've been added now
<didrocks> so maybe I'll fix both at the same time :)
<Laney> dbarth_: I wouldn't mind joining too if you're adding people
<didrocks> Laney: seb128: do you mind if it failed and don't check the next ones?
<seb128> Laney, one binary to promote to main, failing autopkgtest, some poppler rdepends still not rebuilt (last I checked)
<didrocks> because for all the rest, I tried to continue
<Laney> dbarth_: We talked about adding ~ubuntu-core-dev in #ubuntu-devel a little while ago
<didrocks> check everything
<Laney> what do you think about that?
<didrocks> and in the end failed
<didrocks> but it's a little bit more complex in that area of code
<seb128> didrocks, ok, I've no strong opinion either way on the commit message thing, would still be nice to take the description as fallback :p
<didrocks> seb128: pffff, feature request, I was sure of this!
<Laney> What if the CI review fails for a different reason?
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, let's align with the CI review
<didrocks> meaning, forcing having a commit message?
<Laney> yes
<didrocks> (no strong opinion either, I was in favor of the description beforehand)
 * didrocks adds a if(Laney)
<Laney> alternatively: stop enforcing that change there and take the description
<Laney> but still require the CI review to pass
<didrocks> Laney: I'm not in control of the CI part :p
<Laney> :-)
<didrocks> but the first version I wrote for that fallbacked
<didrocks> anyway, I was thinking this case will come like in a month
<didrocks> hence the TODO
<didrocks> you're bad people
 * didrocks is going to cry in the corner
<Laney> seb128: libreoffice-l10n-ku/i386 unsatisfiable Depends: libreoffice-l10n-kmr  seems genuine
<Laney> didrocks: DAMN USERS!
<didrocks> Laney: isn't it? ;)
<seb128> Laney, yeah, it's a new binary that go NEWed to universe
<seb128> Laney, let me promote it
<Laney> my schroot doesn't know about it
<dbarth_> Laney: i'd rather let didrocks add full teams to it
<Laney> seb128: seems to be kmr-latn
<seb128> Laney, right, libreoffice-l10n-kmr needs to be promoted if I read that right
<Laney> there is no kmr
<seb128> oh
 * didrocks grabs some chips and look at seb128's i18n bug
<Laney> also britney doesn't know about components
<seb128> Laney, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches-proposed.txt
<seb128> Laney, why is it not on there?
<Laney> because it's not a component-mismatch
<Laney> the package doesn't exist :p
<Sweetsha1k> seb128: yep. The hotfix just finished on https://launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+archive/libreoffice-staging (based on upstream rc3).
<Sweetsha1k> seb128: Im just building with the proper fix locally (and with upstream rc4). My proposal would be: Lets see if the proper fix looks ok tomorrow, otherwise we use the hotfix?
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, wfm
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, hum, Laney is right, libreoffice-l10n-ku depends on libreoffice-l10n-kmr which doesn't exists?
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, what's the deal with that?
<Sweetsha1k> seb128: there was a whole flamefest going on about kurdish l10n ...
<Sweetsha1k> upstream renamed, rene named back etc.. There are some transitionals around for that.
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, well, britney is unhappy, so we need to resolve that by adding the package or dropping the depends
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, the transitional is missing?
<seb128> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<seb128>  libreoffice-l10n-ku : Depends: libreoffice-l10n-kmr but it is not installable
<seb128> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<seb128> # apt-cache show libreoffice-l10n-kmr
<seb128> N: Can't select versions from package 'libreoffice-l10n-kmr' as it is purely virtual
<Sweetsha1k> seb128: I always want to make britney happy. Well, back then. Scrap that. This was off the record.
<seb128> lol
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, meet ubuntulog_, google, the internet ... that's on record FOREVER
<Sweetsha1k> seb128: likely it libreoffice-l10n-ki should depend on libreoffice-l10n-kmr-latn instead. But I gotta read up the details on that. Its a bit mindboggling.
<Sweetsha1k> (we now can name dialects properly, so lets rename lots of stuff!)
<Sweetsha1k> s/l10n-ki/l10n-ku/
<seb128> dobey, hey, do you know if there is an upload of ubuntuone-control-panel planned? I would like to see https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/ubuntuone-control-panel/unity-control-center2/+merge/203434 merged/landed (it's needed to finish the gnome-control-center -> unity-control-center transition)
<Sweetsha1k> nooOOOOooo!
<Sweetsha1k> the amd64 PPA build ran out of discspace on the last breath.
<Sweetsha1k> time to bring the mother-of-all-hacks back. Will be the zombie-mother-of-all-hacks then.
<Laney> tube strike next week
<seb128> Laney, "fun"
<seb128> Laney, do we have any details on the inpact/what lines are going to have issues?
<seb128> when is "next week" btw, does that includes friday? ;-)
<seb128> ups
<seb128> sunday
<seb128> I don't think we really need the tube during the week, there are plenty of places at walking distances
<dobey> seb128: don't have any releases/uploads planned for that, at the moment. feel free to upload it as a distro patch for now
<seb128> dobey, great, thanks
<seb128> grrr, I'm never going to understand http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt
<seb128> why are so many stuff listed for poppler?
<seb128> e.g tilelite
<seb128> # apt-get install tilelite libpoppler43-
<seb128> in a pbuilder works fine
<seb128> calligra is not rebuilt yet ok, but why everything else on that list?
<Laney> seb128: nah, think it's tuesday
<Laney> bus should be ok anyway
<seb128> ok
<seb128> Laney, any idea about my britney question?
<seb128> dobey, why is the u1 bot not liking robert_ancell?
<dobey> seb128: because launchpad team permissions
<seb128> dobey, can you get fixed or is robert_ancell missing in a team and that should be sorted out?
<dobey> i'll fix it.
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> I think that poppler is entangled with armadillo via gdal
<seb128> shrug
<Laney> I'd do the rebuilds for poppler and see what comes out at the end
<seb128> Laney, what rebuilds are missing?
<seb128> Laney, libreoffice needs to be sorted out but I think otherwise we were done (calligra is building)
<Laney> so when those are done we can see what it says
<Laney> it might need hinting to transition together
<Laney> looks like gdal is the only reverse dependency of armadillo so that one is okay too
<seb128> Laney, how are the other ones ending up on that line then?
<seb128> e.g tilelite
<Laney> the set of packages it's trying to migrate does not include armadillo
<Laney> so add "libarmadillo4-" and you'll see it
<seb128> let's see
<seb128> qengho, Sweetsha1k, mlankhorst, Laney, tkamppeter, desrt, attente, larsu: hey, it's meeting time!
<Laney> you need to combine both the hints
<Laney> but there's no point trying that until all of the rdeps we know of are done
<Laney> oh hi!
 * Laney got distracted by something... speed summary time
<mlankhorst> already? :o
<seb128> yeah, same here
<seb128> I'm in the middle of like 5 things
<seb128> let's get started anyway ;-)
<seb128> qengho, hey
<qengho> Hey hey.
<qengho> * Tested 32.0.1700.77.  Releasing today.
<qengho> * More Cr high-DPI work.
<qengho> * Worked on renaming "chromium-browser" to "chromium".
<qengho> * Preparing 32.0.1700.102 for builds. No raring, yay!
<qengho> EOF
<seb128> qengho, why was it called chromium-browser?
<qengho> seb128: long long ago, there was a "chromium" game.
<seb128> I see
<seb128> same as epiphany then
<qengho> It's been out of the archive for a while. Time to update to the expected name.
<seb128> is debian renaming as well?
<qengho> seb128: debian already changed.
<seb128> nice
<seb128> qengho, thanks
<qengho> :)
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, hey
<Sweetsha1k> - found LibreOffice 4.2.0rc2 not building as is on ppc
<Sweetsha1k> - triaging a bit difficult without a porterbox, but build.log suggested a byte-order issue in file serialization combined with deep C++-template cascades
<Sweetsha1k> - found fixes for this on LibreOffice master for OS X ppc and commited them into the blind -- seemed to have worked
<Sweetsha1k> - found the proposed build not able to create a database
<Sweetsha1k> - however the build done outside of packaging does this just fine
<Sweetsha1k> - turns out debians make-package-modules-not-suck.diff vendor moving libs around between packages also accidentally moved the base libs to another libgroup -- which caused it to be named differently (libhsqldblo.so instead of libhsqldb.so)
<Sweetsha1k> - then when libreoffice (from C++) tried to load the java hsqldb driver, that driver would again load native code via JNI and at that point the libname was hardcoded
<Sweetsha1k> - TIL: debugging C++ code that loads Java code, which in turn tries to load native code via JNI is much fun
<Sweetsha1k> - updated to rc3, updated to upstream rc4, updated patch queues
<ritz> qengho, has the game been renamed to chromium-bsu ?
<qengho> ritz: I think that's it.
<Sweetsha1k> - took part in the great biannual should-we-have-another-rc flamefest
<Sweetsha1k> (upstream)
<Sweetsha1k> EOF
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, working on the uninstallable l10n next? we are going to need an upload to fix that one (can fix base in the same one)
<Sweetsha1k> seb128: oh yeah, I fixed the -l10n-ku issue too, I think
<seb128> great
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, thanks
<seb128> mlankhorst, hey
<Sweetsha1k> seb128: ... and did bring back the delete-objects-before-install-on-buildd hack to save discspace as amd64 PPA builders sometimes still seem unhappy about discspace
<mlankhorst> well that game's chromium-bsu in precise.. :P figuring out a llvm failure (building with qemu-user-static seems to be fastest), adding support for gpu's to 'perf timechart ', lots of madness in getting things ready for upstream kernel, new glamor-egl + xxv-ati
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, k
<mlankhorst> and some triaging general
<mlankhorst> sorry, was on the phone
<seb128> mlankhorst, no worry, thanks
<seb128> mlankhorst, what's the status of fglrx/xorg 1.15? still no driver for the new ABI?
<mlankhorst> no, slightly delayed from chinese newyear
<seb128> ok
<seb128> mlankhorst, thanks
<seb128> Laney, hey
<Laney> hai
<Laney> • Get webkitgtk built everywhere & transitioned along with webp
<Laney> • Debug image build failure related to u-c-c and dependency resolution
<Laney> • DMB: start taking over packageset management for all 'flavour' sets - have a look at setting up ubuntu GNOME's, vote on email applications, prepare for elections starting any day now (today?)
<Laney> • u-s-s: Spend much time getting the AP tests to pass on the phone. Got there in the end with thanks to elopio & other autopiloters; do some reviews; write brightness panel, discuss powerd API for changing the settings; create new key to store it.
<Laney> • gtk3: Default file chooser to the cwd instead of recent files
<Laney> • alpha 2 release engineering: blocks, unblocks, respins & publishing
<Laney> ▄︻̷̿┻̿═━一
<kgunn> mlankhorst: ping
<seb128> hum, are you pointing a gun on us?
<seb128> ;-)
<mlankhorst> pong
<kgunn> mlankhorst: hey, hope you're well...
<seb128> kgunn, mlankhorst: we are in the middle of a meeting, please use another channel if you can ;-)
<kgunn> mlankhorst: can you join #ubuntu-ci-eng ?
<seb128> Laney, gtk3 cwd \o/ (that makes gedit much nicer to use again for me)
<Laney> it's the surgical precise elimination of bugs
<seb128> lol
<Laney> yeah we should do that with gtk2
<Laney> but code patch blurg
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Let pdftops filter log renderer command lines (Ghostscript, Poppler' pdftops, ...).
<tkamppeter> - Investigations on running printing-related daemons on-demand.
<tkamppeter> - Reported Ghostscript bug about rotating EPS files upstream.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks (good working on tracking down that evince/gs/rotation issue)
<seb128> desrt, hey
<seb128> no desrt I guess
<seb128> attente, hey
<attente> seb128, hey
<attente> compiz changes merged
<attente> alt-grabbing for showing the menu bar, added to PPA
<attente> proposed all of the gnome-key-grabber unity changes, but clean up is in progress...
<attente> changes to u-s-s language panel for spell-checking and active keyboard layout
<attente> dynamic translation fix is in ubuntu-ui-toolkit, experimented with dynamic translation on accountsservice language changes, but doesn't work unfortunately
<attente> eof
<Laney> doesn't work how?
<attente> Laney, seems to be some sort of permissions problem
<seb128> attente, doesn't work = bug, or is there an issue which makes it can't work?
<Laney> you mean you're listening to a dbus signal?
<attente> accountsservice makes a call to get the current session id when trying to load the list of users
<attente> but for some reason, apps in general don't seem to have the permissions for that (u-s-s being the exception)
<attente> Laney, yes
<seb128> oh
<seb128> that's likely the apparmor isolation
<seb128> click packages don't have access to dbus by default
<Laney> what do click packages have to do with it
<seb128> they are the one where apparmor is enforced (u-s-s is not)
<seb128> well, that's a loud/random guess
<seb128> well, anyway, we can discuss that after the meeting
<attente> sure
<seb128> attente, thanks (your keyboard changes for u-s-s are on my todo for today)
<attente> seb128, thanks
<seb128> larsu, hey
<seb128> no larsu either today? :-(
<seb128> ok, my turn
<seb128> • some desktop merges and updates (tomboy, librsvg, gtk+3)
<seb128> • usual bugs triage and some fixing
<seb128> • looked at unity-control-center, tried to help moving the transition forward by testing/reviewing some of the merges, fixed some u-c-c bugs on the way
<seb128> • uploaded new poppler and rebuilds needed for the transition
<seb128> • some sponsoring (libreoffice, precise SRUs for the oem team)
<seb128> • ubuntu-system-settings
<seb128> ∘ lot of code review/testing of changes, especially for the system-update refactoring (that got split in smaller parts now, the image update should be ready to land, click are going to be added then)
<seb128> ∘ some small bug fixes and design tweaks
<seb128> ∘ several rounds of CI train landing
<seb128> ∘ discussed with other team the status of backends/features we need (ofono/call waiting (is available) and forward (not yet), silent mode and vibrating for phone app (not yet))
<seb128> </week>
<seb128> Laney, you are also on my next-items-of-todolist
<seb128> the u-s-s/a-s changes
<seb128> that and reviewing your new mrs
<Laney> merci
<Laney> Did you see the bug about the list of networks not showing up?
<Laney> I can confirm that one
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> but kenvandine said on irc that the ofono script was not working for him
<seb128> but the bug says it does
<seb128> so I'm a bit perplex
<seb128> I don't have a SIM to test
 * Laney runs it
<seb128> ok, that's it for status update
<seb128> other questions/comments?
<Laney> yep, it works
<seb128> weird
<seb128> the panel didn't change
<seb128> maybe an issue in the dbus method from ofono?
<Laney> dunno
<Laney> was hoping ken would look into it :P
<seb128> keeeeennnnnn
<Laney> #endmeeting!
<seb128> yes!
<seb128> that's a wrap, thanks everyone
<seb128> and see you next week
<Laney> oh yeah, fun
<qengho> o/
<Laney> all the cool kids will be at fosdem this weekend though
<Laney> so, see those *this* week
<seb128> Laney,
<seb128> # apt-get install tilelite libarmadillo4- libpoppler43- python-mapnik2 python-mapnik libmapnik2.2 libgdal1h libarmadillo4
<Sweetsha1k> London calling!
<seb128> Laney, that works (the line is the one I had to add to get to a working upgrade)
<Laney> libarmadillo4- and libarmadillo4 doesn't make sense
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> # apt-get install tilelite libarmadillo3- libpoppler43- python-mapnik2 python-mapnik libmapnik2.2 libgdal1h libarmadillo4 libpoppler44
<seb128> I meant (works as well)
<Laney> yep
<Laney> that says 'take new armadillo and new poppler'
<Laney> which is the situation we want to end up with
<seb128> I'm unsure how to find what britney doesn't like from there
<seb128> since pbuilder happily install both
<Laney> but you can't take new armadillo without new poppler and vice versa and you can't take new poppler until LO and calligra are done
<seb128> oh, so we just get the armadillo list in poppler as a transient thing
<seb128> e.g that should autoclear once poppler is ready to migrate?
<Laney> it says 'migrating those packages makes these ones uninstallable'
<Laney> which is true, because armadillo isn't in that list
<seb128> can we get britney to try both sets together and tell us what's the output then?
<Laney> I hope it will once the two we know about are done
<seb128> ok, let's see
<Laney> but otherwise we have the facility to add manual hints
<Laney> which will be necessary if it doesn't do that
<seb128> right
 * seb128 feeds more hamsters to Sweetshark
<Laney> maybe cherry-pick just that fix if you want the migration done now
<Laney> he said it was there already
<seb128> well, I'm waiting for him to put a sponsoring request up
<seb128> ;-)
 * seb128 lazy
 * Sweetshark is wearing a hamster hat and a hamster coat now.
<Sweetshark> but somehow my ccache doesnt do cache misses anymore. My pbuilder is on drugs and chugging away nicely.
<qengho> "doesn't do misses"?
<qengho> Sweetshark: what filesystem do you use, btw?
<Sweetshark> qengho: well. doesnt do misses _only_ (as it did before for unspecified reasons)
<Sweetshark> qengho: boring ext4 for the release builds. tmpfs for the development builds.
<Sweetshark> whops, phone.
<seb128> kenvandine, hey!
<qengho> Ah. I hacked a feature into ccache to use btrfs' copy-on-write fake copy kind-of-hard-link, expecting massive cache-hit wins, and got zero improvement over normal ccache file copy. I want a second opinion.
<qengho> Sweetshark: ^
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<seb128> kenvandine, do you know what's the status of supporting unity-control-center in gnome-control-center-signon?
<kenvandine> seb128, no clue... sorry
<seb128> no worry
<seb128> I should ask mardy
<seb128> kenvandine, btw u-s-s not listing carriers, we got a bug report that says the ofono script works (Laney seems to confirm), do you have any idea about the issue?
<kenvandine> no... when i tried the other day the script gave me a dbus error
 * kenvandine tries again
<Laney> unless ofono got updated really recently
<kenvandine> still fails
<kenvandine> which script?
<Laney> nah, I have 6853
<kenvandine> should be scan-for-operators
<Laney> /usr/share/ofono/scripts/scan-for-operators
<kenvandine> dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.ofono.Error.Failed: Operation failed
<kenvandine> i still get that
<kenvandine> so maybe that isn't the same issue
<Laney> creepy
<Laney> are you on the latest ofono?
<Laney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6832826/
<desrt> seb128: sorry.  i was hackfesting :(
<seb128> desrt, oh, at a hackfest this week? what are you guys hacking on?
<desrt> docs
<seb128> cool
<seb128> Laney, so the landing you needed was https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/as-schemas-package/+merge/201470 and gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas trunk, right?
<Laney> I think so
<Laney> need to fix the Breaks/Replaces in the schemas first though
<seb128> Laney, did you want to do the landing request yourself to go through CI train landing/see how it works?
<Laney> can I do anything meaningful there?
<seb128> well, you can "drive" the landing
<Laney> I didn't get given any permissions
<Laney> or training
<seb128> coredevs have access to the build/publish
<seb128> I can drive you through if you want
<Laney> oh okay
<seb128> we just need the CI guys to approve the request/assign the slot
<kenvandine> seb128, mind reviewing my ubuntu-wallpapers fix?
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-wallpapers/escape-quotes/+merge/203586
<seb128> kenvandine, no, cf #ubuntu-devel backlog with infinity
<seb128> kenvandine, half an hour ago
<kenvandine> oh... i worked around it :)
<seb128> kenvandine, I see that :p
<kenvandine> but was in a meeting so missed the chatter
<seb128> kenvandine, let me comment on the mp, we can keep it around/land it if wanted, I would just prefer for somebody to track the dh_install regression
<kenvandine> indeed
<seb128> Laney, so, do you have access to https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFlCc1VzeVZzWmdBZS11WERjdVc3dmc#gid=0 in edit mode?
<Laney> no
<Laney> is this the new version of landing asks then
<seb128> Laney, sort of, the difference is that you can drive the landing yourself there
<seb128> e.g you get a slot assigned
<Laney> but you still have a team of gatekeepers
<seb128> then you do the build, publish and merge back
<seb128> right
<seb128> asac would change his mind on that it seems
<seb128> they want to have a control of what is landing to be able to avoid crazyness
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100, Mirv:  who is supposed to have edit right to the CI train?
<seb128> Laney, I guess it makes more sense to wait next week and do a session there with didrocks
<seb128> Laney, I'm going to do that landing request then
<Laney> sure, there will be more stuff then
<Laney> like the telephony bits
<sil2100> Laney, seb128: I guess the ultimate goal is so that as many upstream devs as possible will be able to fill in their own landings, but the landing team will still have to assign silos
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, there will be a session next week
<seb128> didrocks, should Laney have access to the CI train gdoc since he has upload right or is the acl set different?
<didrocks> seb128: well, I know asac wants a first set of people having access to the CI train while we are piloting
<didrocks> and then broading up
<didrocks> so, it's something to discuss with him I guess
<seb128> ok, let's discuss adding Laney next week then
<didrocks> seb128: you need alexander I guess
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100: can I get a slot for l17?
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100?
<seb128> hum, I guess I'm not going to have that slot before going for exercice, shame I would have liked to be able to start the build so it's done when I'm back
<Sweetshark> seb128: btw, I know now why there likely was so little feedback from rene wrt l10n -- he just moved, so had other stuff to take care of.
<seb128> one reason why having CI to approve is an issue btw :/
<seb128> Sweetshark, k
<sil2100> seb128: meeting, one moment
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<seb128> sil2100, can you do it or not? I'm waiting to go for exercice :/
<sil2100> seb128: ok, let me do it then! Still in a meeting but will do it inbetween
<seb128> sil2100, ok, I though you could click a few things while listening ;-)
<sil2100> seb128: done!
<sil2100> seb128: yes ;) But there's so much happening here! Oh noes!
<seb128> sil2100, thanks!
<sil2100> seb128: yw
<Sweetshark> btw are there any plans for meeting up at FOSDEM for those attending? Friday Cafe Delirium as usual or something?
<attente> seb128, is there a way to disable apparmor on the device?
<asac> seb128: can you help training laney?
<asac> didrocks: you think seb128 can help traning? the idea was really to go a bit viral here ... especially if we start expand before the last wave has been introduced
<asac> but in general its something you have to say didrocks
<asac> e.g. can you train more, etc.
<didrocks> asac: hum, I thought as we were ramping up, you wanted to have fewer people
<didrocks> I'm sure seb128 is more than competent to help training :)
<seb128> didrocks, asac: I'm happy to help Laney to get started if somebody gives him edit rights to the table
<didrocks> can give that if everyone agrees now, so lets do that
<Laney> muhahaha
<asac> seb128: laney has all devices that need for landing?
<Laney> what are they?
<seb128> asac, is n4 = all?
<seb128> for the record that's the only supported device I have
<Laney> anyway, I'm off
<Laney> doing this in person would probably be easiest IMO
<seb128> Laney, yeah, let's do that next week
<Laney> nod
<seb128> Laney, have a nice evening
<Laney> will do, climbs to be climbed and pubs to be quizzed
<Laney> you too!
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> laney should have the creds now
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> yw
<Sweetshark> seb128: 4.2.0~rc4 finished locally. building -l10n locally just to be sure. Waiting to build in both in ppa too at: https://launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+archive/libreoffice-nattytest2
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok, let me know when it's ready for sponsoring
<Sweetshark> seb128: ay
<seb128> the ppa are starting in some minutes
<seb128> so I guess tomorrow morning
<Sweetshark> seb128: yep, I will finalize and upload the source pkg to p.c.c now, so that it is ready to go.
<Sweetshark> seb128: any idea what could have happened to this build? https://launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+archive/libreoffice-staging-main/+build/5530498 it has no buildlog (or am I blind?) and builds happily locally ....
 * Sweetshark did more than 1GB of uploads today.
<Sweetshark> I should consider volume pricing ...
<seb128> Sweetshark, no, seems like a launchpad issue, you are good to retry the build I guess
<Sweetshark> seb128: nah, forget that one then. there is a newer one already building.
<Sweetshark> seb128: _If_ it was broken somehow by me, I would be worried. Looked like a lp issue to be, but just wanted to make sure.
 * Sweetshark mumbles: LibreOffice -- based on technology breaking your toolchain since 1985 ...
<sarnold> is star office really that old? o_O
<sarnold> wow, so says wikipedia. cool :)
<Sweetshark> sarnold: ;)
<Sweetshark> sarnold: source code comments like "//JP 27.04.95: Why ?" sometimes bring you back to that. http://opengrok.libreoffice.org/xref/core/sw/source/ui/uiview/viewsrch.cxx#257
<sarnold> Sweetshark: haha, nice
<sarnold> I can't recall if I first tried staroffice back in 95 or 96, the years kind of run together at this point, but it's fun to think it was a decade old even then :)
<Sweetshark> sarnold: I never met that JP guy, but experience taught me to fasten my seatbelt when I ran debugging into an area of code with "//JP ..." comments.
<sarnold> Sweetshark: no wonder you've never met him, he goes out of his way to be unmeetable I presume :D
<Sweetshark> sarnold: there used to be "//JP xx.02.92: Muss noch optimiert werden!" comments around when LibreOffice took over from OOo. But we figured the "optimization" that was postponed for after Cebit'92 and then never was done for 20 year couldnt be that important.
<sarnold> Sweetshark: lol
<sarnold> time to break out the profiler and see if he was right? :)
<Sweetshark> that particular area of code was a hack that survived way to long. And "optimization" in the early days often ment things like "lets use 16-bit ints, there are faster!".
 * Sweetshark also remember being a bit scared coming from university and seeing "#define FASTBOOL int" in the legacy code ...
<Sweetshark> sarnold: still around in AOO it seems: svn.apache.org/viewvc/openoffice/trunk/main/tools/inc/tools/solar.h?view=markup (LibreOffice killed that crap long ago).
<Sweetshark> ah, seeing the good old #define HACK() is still alive over there too. ;)
<Sweetshark> lol, they also still have "//Messehack (MA,MBA)" => "trade fair hack"
<sarnold> Sweetshark: oooh, __FAR_DATA, how futuristic sounding! hehe
<Sweetshark> https://svn.apache.org/repos/asf/incubator/ooo/symphony/trunk/main/sw/source/ui/inc/view.hxx <- theres the "trade fair hack" comment
<sarnold> Sweetshark: well, all things considered, that solar.h isn't the worst code I've seen ;)
<sarnold> Sweetshark: is that for cebit 92? :)
<sarnold> .. and wow. nice to see that no two contributors had the same whitespace settings in their editors. cripes this is right up there with openjpeg. (sorry.)
<Sweetshark> sarnold: the problem with solar.h is that it is defining the "old" canonical set of types, while there is a "new" set of canonical types ... which is around since the "initial import" to open source in 2000. So somewhere along that decade the 'old' types should have died.
<Sweetshark> sarnold: LibreOffice is mostly clean now.
<sarnold> Sweetshark: nice work :)
<Sweetshark> sarnold: as for whitespace: Thankfully we did a huge git filter-history in libreoffice giving us consistent whitespace in one of the early repo reorgs.
<sarnold> Sweetshark: no wonder ooo hasn't imported your cleanups, they'd have to import the whitespace cleanups too and then stick with it :)
<Sweetshark> sarnold: so if you want to see a sane openoffice source indent, look at the libreoffice history, its cleaner.
<Sweetshark> sarnold: well, they use SVN officially still. so any kind of merging is a pain anyway.
<sarnold> Sweetshark: ow, they just can't win :) hehe
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-01-29
<pitti> Bonjour tout le monde !
<darkxst> pitti, hi
<Mirv> hmm, does someone have Bluetooth working on up-to-date trusty? I mean, just eg. hciconfig showing something etc
<Mirv> ie is it just my machine or something more general. I think it was ~working last week
<Mirv> ok I gather it's probably just me since I have the same problem with -3 kernel too. nothing problematic in dmesg, ath3k gets loaded, it's just that from user space at least the Bluetooth seems to be not existing
<Sweetshark> Moin!
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<seb128> hey Sweetshark
<Sweetshark> srly, launchpad!?! You are not being helpful https://launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+archive/libreoffice-nattytest2/+build/5530899
<seb128> shrug
<Sweetshark> haha, it took 14 hours. not gonna tell you how it ended though.
<thumper> o/ seb128
<seb128> you should ask on #ubuntu-devel or maybe ping directly wgrant/infinity/cjwatson about it
<seb128> thumper, hey, how are you?
<darkxst> seb128, hey
<thumper> seb128: pretty good, upgrading to trusty as we speak
<Sweetshark> seb128: yup.
<Mirv> hrm, I guess the Bluetooth problem was still something user space. installing blueman and letting it enable Bluetooth actually enabled it
 * seb128 hides before thumper discovers his computer stopped working
<seb128> hey darkxst
<thumper> hah
<thumper> seb128: sprinting next week, so it better work still
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> where do you sprint?
<thumper> at least I'm upgrading now and not friday night
<thumper> like I have before
<thumper> seb128: capetown
<Sweetshark> seb128: I will manually install the locally generated *.debs and check for the -ku and -base issues.
<seb128> thumper, ok, shame, we are in London next week so I was wondering if you guys too
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok, but please still ask the launchpad guys, that's not normal
<thumper> nah, sorry
<thumper> would like to go back to london again
<darkxst> seb128, are CSD's ok on gnome-ish things gnome-tweak-tool and devhelp?
<thumper> although I feel next time will be passing through to and from the isle of man in july :)
<seb128> darkxst, better without it, devhelp is used by Unity users as well and when I tried the Debian version is was really not working well (same for d-feet)
<seb128> thumper, ;-)
<seb128> darkxst, gnome-tweak-tool is ok I guess
<thumper> 91% through
<seb128> thumper, joke aside on trusty, I read comments on forums from unhappy unusers during holidays
<seb128> thumper, they were unhappy that saucy being our current "stable" is less stable than trusty alpha1
<seb128> ;-)
<darkxst> seb128, ok
<thumper> hah
<thumper> I've not had any issues with saucy
<thumper> not that leap to mind anyway
<seb128> yeah, saucy is not buggy
<seb128> it's just that trusty is even better, we did almost no change out of bugfixing
<seb128> since everybody is busy on touch stuff
<seb128> no crack for the desktop users
<seb128> darkxst, you are not going to convert the world to CSD before the LTS and you are going to miss most defaults apps anyway (evince, eog, file-roller, gedit, etc)
<seb128> darkxst, it doesn't feel like Ubuntu GNOME has much to win to try to increase CSD use this cycle, it's not going to be consistently used
<Laney> hallo
<seb128> UK is synced it seems
<seb128> didrocks, JohnLea, Laney joining at the same time
<seb128> Laney, good morning, how are you?
<Laney> good thank you! and you?
<seb128> I'm good, thanks
<darkxst> seb128, I don't think any of those default apps have CSD's for 3.10
<seb128> right
<darkxst> gnome-tweak-tool was greatly improved (apart from CSD's)
<seb128> which is my point, since you are not going to have CSD in a consistent way, what's the point trying to push it for a few side apps?
<darkxst> seb128, I am not trying to push it for the side apps really
<seb128> why do you want the new devhelp?
<darkxst> seb128, I figured it would have 3.8 api's in it
<seb128> devhelp is a viewer, I don't think it contains APIs
<seb128> you mean 3.10 right? because we have 3.8
<darkxst> yes, didnt realise it was just a webview though
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I just looked to the 3.8->3.10 commits log, it seems mostly be CSD in the changes
<seb128> that and minor tweaks/fixes
<darkxst> and it was mostly an example anyway, although I do want the new gnome-tweak-tool
<seb128> gnome-tweak-tool is fine
<darkxst> and I am assuming the new apps, gnome-photos and gnome-weather are also fine?
<seb128> yes
<darkxst> ok
<pitti> bonjour seb128, ça va ?
 * pitti should pay more attention to IRC :)
<seb128> pitti, salut ça va bien ! (though a bit annoyed at doko now)
<pitti> heh
<seb128> "some of the things in the test rebuild don't build due to poppler, let's build poppler with -0O to workaround the issue rather than fix it, making our pdf rendering slower on the way"
<Laney> ooh, an exciting build failure
 * seb128 ponders playing revert war
<seb128> pitti, et toi, comment vas-tu ?
<pitti> you mean poppler itself fails, or things building against poppler are magically succeeding once you build it with -O0?
<pitti> that'd be strange, but your "some" sounds like that
<pitti> seb128: je vais bien aussi, en route à Belgium
<pitti> massaging autopkgtest again, making nice progress on the LXC runner
<seb128> pitti, cvs, gdb-doc and others fail on some tex output error
<seb128> pitti, those apparently go away when rebuilding poppler with O0
<seb128> which looks like a toolchain bug to me
<stgraber> pitti: did allowing /dev/dsp rwm solve the python autopkgtests?
<stgraber> pitti: apparently the python testsuite actually tries to play some sounds while it's running ;)
<pitti> stgraber: I haven't tried that yet, but I will
<ogra_> Sweetshark, http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/jan/29/uk-government-plans-switch-to-open-source-from-microsoft-office-suite ... "... proportion of that outlay could be cut by switching to free "open-source" software, such as OpenOffice, or Google Docs ..."
<lifeless> EWUT. How is google docs open source, or free [for enterprises]
<Sweetshark> ogra_: lolwut
 * Sweetshark sends a request for a copy of the gdoc source code. After all the gouvernment declared it open source.
<Laney> focus on the positive :-)
<seb128> Sweetshark, speaking about libreoffice, do you have something ready for sponsoring or do you want to wait on that ppa build retry to be done?
<Sweetshark> seb128: I dont want to wait for the ppa, but am still doing some local testing.
<seb128> k
<Sweetshark> seb128: FWIW, the package is already at http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/trusty/libreoffice_4.2.0~rc4-0ubuntu1_source.changes http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/trusty/libreoffice-l10n_4.2.0~rc4-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<Sweetshark> fscking disco.
<Sweetshark> seb128 seems to be hiding now that I want to tell him that I have no objections to sponsoring anymore ...
<Sweetshark> seb128: in case you didnt see the mail: the rc4 build should be good for sponsoring.
<seb128> Sweetshark, yeah, I just saw, thanks, I'm going to do that in a bit
<Sweetshark> seb128: If that works out it will be the first time we release a major version in sync with upstream.
<Sweetshark> (IIRC)
<seb128> mterry, hey, can I get a nice deja-dup integrated with Unity back in trusty? ;-)
<mterry> seb128, it's in trunk!  What more do you want?  :)
<mterry> seb128, 29.5 isn't due until next week
<seb128> mterry, yeah, but trunk wants a newer duplicity than trusty :p
<seb128> mterry, man, I need my crack this week, not next!
<mterry> seb128, yeah...  Duplicity and deja-dup need to be updated in step this time
<seb128> mterry, joke aside, next week wfm, thanks ;-)
<mterry> seb128, probably this weekend in truth
<seb128> k
<kgunn> mlankhorst: afternoon!
<kgunn> mlankhorst: so we're trying to land mir...and gotta rebuild xserver due to client abi break...but, toolchain giving us a fit
<kgunn> mlankhorst: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/binutils/+bug/1266492
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1266492 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Trusty) "ld:i386 crashes with -static -fPIE -pie" [Critical,Triaged]
<kgunn> mlankhorst: can you help us ? we're stuck
<mlankhorst> kgunn: yeah.. grab this
<mlankhorst> kgunn: hm want me to upload a new rebuild to ubuntu when it's required?
<kgunn> sil2100: ^
<kgunn> mlankhorst: well...so, this is interesting, this means i won't know if xserver/xmir is ok until after we release mir
<mlankhorst> # Add a workaround for LP: #1266492
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1266492 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Trusty) "ld:i386 crashes with -static -fPIE -pie" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1266492
<kgunn> mlankhorst: ideally we'd have it being built as part of the test silo
<mlankhorst> confflags += lt_cv_prog_compiler_static_works=no
<mlankhorst> meh fine I'll upload a new xorg-server explicitly..
<mlankhorst> enjoy
<Laney> http://www.hamburger-me.com/p/best-burgers-in-london-top-10.html
<mlankhorst> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/164032302/xorg-server_2%3A1.14.5-1ubuntu2_2%3A1.14.5-1ubuntu3.diff.gz
<seb128> Laney, getting ready for next week? ;-)
<Laney> just sharing some useful information :P
<mlankhorst> kgunn/sil2100: fixed in ubuntu
<kgunn> mlankhorst: thank you! sil2100 ok man....shall we try again ?
<tjaalton> huh, trying to file a bug against firefox but ubuntu-bug claims that it's an unofficial pkg when it isn't
 * Laney plays the x-files theme
<tjaalton> on trusty
<seb128> tjaalton, wfm ... what package version do you use?
<tjaalton> uh
<tjaalton> build2-0ubuntu0.13.10.2
<tjaalton> where's that from..
<tjaalton> err
<tjaalton> 26.0+build2-0ubuntu0.13.10.2
<seb128> "err" ;-)
<tjaalton> ok then
<tjaalton> so it is an unofficial one, no idea where
<seb128> > 25 are blocked in proposed due to unhappy builds on arm and ppc
<Laney> that's the version in saucy, no?
<tjaalton> ah
<seb128> so if you have saucy-updates/security that's > trusty
<tjaalton> well that's where I upgraded from
<tjaalton> a couple of weeks ago
<tjaalton> anyway, getting phantom tabs that can't be closed
<sil2100> kgunn: yes! Ok, let me rebase on it then, but it's still not ready... oh no no, we're still have a lot to go
<sil2100> kgunn: we're still blocked on platform-api, but it's being worked on
<sil2100> mlankhorst: thanks!
<kgunn> sil2100: ok...let me know if i need to do something or can help
<sil2100> mlankhorst: it seems xorg-server build for i386 failed after the upload
<sil2100> mlankhorst: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/2:1.14.5-1ubuntu3/+build/5534330
<mlankhorst> sil2100: ignore
<mlankhorst> xvfb fails from time to time
<seb128> sil2100, didrocks: is libindicator under CI train yet? (how can I see the projects that got migrated to it?)
<sil2100> seb128: the CITrain Rampup spreadsheet indicates which projects are already migrated (the "in CI train" column)
<sil2100> seb128: it's migrated
<seb128> sil2100, ok, filed l21 on CI train then, if you can give me a slot ;-)
<sil2100> Sure
<seb128> thanks
<sil2100> I wonder if we have enough silos ;)
<seb128> seems so
<seb128> there are 10 and the assigned are up to 7
<sil2100> seb128: silo assigned!
<seb128> sil2100, thanks!
<Laney> wee
<sil2100> seb128: hi! Do you know by any chance who should be the lander for ubuntu-themes? Any propositions?
<seb128> sil2100, Cimi
<robert_ancell> seb128, still online :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, yes!
<seb128> robert_ancell, I've been slightly shifting hours again recently... :-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, how are you?
<robert_ancell> not too bad
<seb128> is that english for "alright but could be better"?
<robert_ancell> seb128, lp:~robert-ancell/gnome-screensaver/unity
<seb128> robert_ancell, getting tired of the u-c-c transition? ;-)
<seb128> oh, nice!
 * seb128 goes to try that
<robert_ancell> totally :)
<robert_ancell> it didn't work the first time I installed it, but it seemed to work after a reboot
<robert_ancell> And the password field doesn't get focus for some reason
<seb128> robert_ancell, btw, you still don't test your changes, I caught you!
<seb128> :-)
<robert_ancell> It used to work! wtf!
<seb128> the datetime panel?
<robert_ancell> yeah
<seb128> before you decided to "rename" it by changing the .desktop only
<seb128> I guess
<seb128> reverting the .desktop change fixes it
<robert_ancell> oh, right
<seb128> robert_ancell, that vcs doesn't seem to have recent changes/an UI refactoring?
<robert_ancell> it has a patch
<seb128> which one?
<seb128> there is no patch with > 150 lines of changes
<robert_ancell> oh. hmm
 * kenvandine watches flickering seb128 :)
<seb128_> kenvandine, yeah, I'm on a not-so-good connection
<seb128_> kenvandine, how are you?
<kenvandine> good
<robert_ancell> seb128, ok, try again
<robert_ancell> Not sure where my branch went, I just rebuilt it
<seb128> robert_ancell, content looks bettr
 * seb128 builds
<robert_ancell> I thought for a minute you'd compiled, installed and was commenting on the window content
<robert_ancell> :)
<robert_ancell> super fast seb
<seb128> lol
<seb128> robert_ancell, looks better than the old one, the bg of the arrow and password entry is white for me though, do you get that as well?
<robert_ancell> seb128, no, it looks the same as U-G to me
<seb128> hum, weird
<robert_ancell> seb128, do you know how to trigged the on screen keyboard on the lock screen?
<robert_ancell> trigger
<seb128> robert_ancell, hum ... let me look
<robert_ancell> I'm not even sure if we use that
<seb128> how do you trigger it in a session?
<robert_ancell> I think by enabling accessibility
<robert_ancell> seb128, ah, the buttons look weird because you use radiance, not ambiance for a theem
<seb128> robert_ancell, right
<robert_ancell> need to tell the screensaver to not use the users theme I guess
<seb128> what's the difference between those?
<seb128> the bg color?
<robert_ancell> yeah
 * Sweetshark wonders: Is my source package still too big? Launchpad frequently times out when showing the /+source/libreoffice page ....
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-01-30
<pitti> Good morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<Laney> morning
<Laney> it's snowing here!
<seb128> Laney, hey! oh, nice, not here :-(
<Laney> don't think it'll last long
<darkxst> meh, high 30C's again here, I want snow !
<Laney> :P
<Laney> do you get snow even in winter?
<darkxst> Laney, in the mountains yes, but its a 4.5 hr drive away
<Sweetshark> seb128: belated good morning!
<seb128> Sweetshark, good morning! libreoffice seems happy, well done ;-)
<Sweetshark> and a good one it is indeed as a look at -proposed confirms ;)
<Sweetshark> seb128: ;) when is that expected to move to main?
<seb128> Sweetshark, to the release pocket you mean I guess?
<Sweetshark> seb128: yeah.
<seb128> Sweetshark, when the poppler transition is done, Laney is testing a build fix for calligra, hopefully that's enough be green
<Sweetshark> seb128: upstream will release in 42 minutes. Thats why Im asking ;)
<seb128> haha
<Laney> ya, uploaded gdcm already which wasn't done yet
<seb128> I doubt we are going to be there before that
<seb128> Laney, thanks, I somewhat overlooked that one it seems
<Laney> no worries
<Sweetshark> seb128: is there a way to copy the binaries to a ppa from -proposed? (yeah, sounds wrong. just asking ;) )
<Laney> yes, use the copy-package tool from lp:ubuntu-archive-tools
<seb128> what Laney said
<Laney> with --include-binaries and the right combination of other flags
<Sweetshark> Laney: thx
<seb128> sil2100, that's what I call efficiency/good service, thanks for giving me a setting silo ;-)
<seb128> Laney, btw you are next, I landed the new system-update UI because it was overdue and the click guys want to build more on it, now I'm landing the new osk options (those guys have been nagging as well), once that's done I'm doing a round with the schemas move
<Laney> seb128: okay
<Laney> the telephony guys approved that one btw
<seb128> great
<seb128> did you fix the issue they had with picking updates the other day?
<Laney> yeah
<seb128> great
<sil2100> seb128: np ;) Trying to browse the landings frequently so we can get things spinning
<Laney> changed_properties was empty in the PropertiesChanged signal
<seb128> sil2100, good job ;-)
<Laney> but invalidated was okay, so I just made it use that
<seb128> k
 * Laney looks suspiciously at AS though
<seb128> if you think it's a bug there, maybe just open one for the record
<Laney> ah, it's deliberate
<Laney> you might not be able to read the property
<Laney> so don't send it over the bus
<seb128> k
<seb128> hum, I think I'm going to go for some exercice now rather start on something new, so I don't get stucked wanting to finish something and have to rush before the setting meeting then
<seb128> be back in ~1h
<Sweetshark> seb128: heh, from now Im only building in proposed. I get armhf and powerpc binaries from that.
<Sweetshark> seb128: hmm, actually I cant use copy-package it seems: It would copy armhf and powerpc packages too and that would make the target ppa explode sizewise. And -a does not what I expected it to do.
<Laney> bah
<Laney> autopilot isn't very smart
<Laney> if you tell it to close the toolbar when the keyboard is open it clicks on it and types some stuff
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> Laney, can we just buy a beer to pitti to get your "emit PropertiesChanged" landed in dbusmock so we can enable the tests directly? ;-)
<pitti> heh, this time Laney could actually do that at FOSDEM :)
<seb128> pitti, hey! indeed ;-)
<pitti> (note that you shouldn't block on such stuff - your tests can always change existing methods from the templates
<pitti> but if you have a bug/patch/branch/etc, I'm happy to look
<seb128> pitti, https://gitorious.org/python-dbusmock/python-dbusmock/merge_requests/1/diffs
<seb128> pitti, it's needed for some tests in https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/autopilot-datetime/+merge/203954
<pitti> wow, why didn't I get a mail baout that
<Sweetshark> seb128, Laney: hmm, I just tried ./copy-packages (without the binaries), but that doesnt work as ppas need to be for the release pocket. Isnt that a fundamental issue?
<Sweetshark> (for -proposed => ppa copies)
<seb128> Sweetshark, the upload target when you upload to trusty is "trusty" no?
<seb128> e.g in the .changes
<seb128> the redirection to proposed happen server side
<Sweetshark> seb128: yep, so it happens to all packages in -proposed serverside. thus packages can be copied from -proposed to ppa, right?
<seb128> I would think so, but I didn't try
<seb128> is there a real usecase for those copies?
<Sweetshark> (./copy-packages rejects that with "PPA uploads must be for the RELEASE pocket.")
<seb128> things usually migrate to release in a timelined fashion
<seb128> you can also add trusty-proposed to your ppa sources
<Sweetshark> seb128: nah, its just a special case because we did bump the last versions to the ppa too (or rather, most failed to build).
<Sweetshark> seb128: Ill just upload directly to the ppa.
<seb128> why do you need it in the ppa at all if it's in the archive?
<Sweetshark> seb128: consistency mostly. and its easier for endusers to install from ppa than from -proposed, where they get lots of other (possibly broken) stuff along with it.
<pitti> Laney: is PropertiesChanged something that timedated itself does, or is that just for easier testing?
<pitti> Laney: ah, nevermind, that's a standard d-bus thingy
<mlankhorst> I'm learning way more about autotools than I ever wanted to know :/
<pitti> seb128, Laney: branch merged, 0.10.1 released upstream and uploaded to D/U
<seb128> pitti, thanks!
<Laney> pitti: thanks!
<seb128> Laney, charles, tedg, kenvandine, Wellark, attente, settings meeting starting soon (for those who want to join/have some update to share)
<kenvandine> seb128, nothing from me, but give me a shout if you need me
<Laney> need to find my headphones, sec
<tedg> seb128, In the same place as kenvandine
<tedg> Oh, kenvandine, your triplet API apparently got released.
<seb128> kenvandine, tedg: ok, no worry
<kenvandine> tedg, woot!
<kenvandine> tedg, good because i've proposed my branch that needs it :)
<seb128> Laney, attente: waiting for you guys
<Laney> oh no
<Laney> I can't join on my phone any m ore
<seb128> Laney, shrug :p
<Laney> is it that security change? please invite iain@orangesquash.org.uk
<seb128> Laney, done
 * tedg doesn't like squash
<seb128> Laney, the hangout was restricted to Canonical apparently
<Laney> yeah :/
<mlankhorst> no Laney allowed!
<dpm> attente, how's the dynamic language switch in system settings coming along? You mentioned you hit an issue a couple of days ago
<attente> dpm, it's kind of on hold atm...
<attente> dpm, apps don't seem to have the permissions needed to query accountsservice for anything
<seb128> ogra_, that list of package in universe, could you convert it to a sources list rather than binary list?
<ogra_> seb128, will do in a followup
<seb128> ogra_, thanks
<seb128> that list is crazy btw
<dpm> attente, what do you think the way to go should be?
<ogra_> (note that i dont expect us to have them all in main by release day actually, but i want to get the process going)
<seb128> ogra_, some of those can't be in main (like some of the codecs stuff)
<mdeslaur> ogra_: nice try, but you're not getting all the multimedia codecs back in main :)
<seb128> but yeah, agreed, we need to get started
<seb128> mdeslaur, "back"? did we ever got them here?
<ogra_> mdeslaur, heh, tell rsalveti and jhodapp :P
<mdeslaur> seb128: we used to have libav, and I just managed to kick it out of main for trusty
<seb128> k
<mdeslaur> a lot of the others were never in main
<seb128> I know we had a big no on ffmpeg&co by then
<Laney> They ought to be working on moving that plugin to -good (and upstream, as promised)
<seb128> Laney, +1
<rsalveti> oh god, this discussion again lol
<mdeslaur> rsalveti: what plugin is it? (or rather, what codec?)
<rsalveti> I don't think we need libav itself, we do need some plugins that helps gst to decode video container at least
<attente> dpm, i'm not sure tbh
<rsalveti> in the end we'll only support hw decoders and a few more formats coming from -good
<mdeslaur> rsalveti: if there's something in particular in -bad that is needed, we'll need to move it
<attente> dpm, there is also some question about if the performance is bad doing it this way
<rsalveti> mdeslaur: we do need a few things from it
<rsalveti> mdeslaur: the hybris plugin can be moved to another package
<rsalveti> just need to check what else we needed from it
<mdeslaur> rsalveti: that's fine, as long as we don't pull in libav
<rsalveti> are we sure that -bad is the one pulling libav?
<mdeslaur> yeah, installing bad in a chroot tries to pull in libav & co
<rsalveti> right, libavcodec54
<rsalveti> mdeslaur: that's fine, we'll clean that up before 14.04
<mdeslaur> rsalveti: cool
<seb128> Laney, hum
<mdeslaur> rsalveti: ogra_'s gigantic list put me in panic mode :)
<seb128> Laney, can you mp a bump of the transition version from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/trunk/revision/16
<ogra_> mdeslaur, hey, so it fulfilled its purpose ;)
<Laney> yes I said that was needed
<mdeslaur> lol
<Laney> thought you would do it as and when, but ok
<seb128> Laney, well, with the new CI train I need a mp I can list
<seb128> Laney, 0.1+14.04.20140130 is the version to use
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> ups
<Laney> yw
<Laney> omg
<Laney> you didn't mean to thank me?!?!?!
<seb128> lol
<seb128> no, I forgot I already wrote a "thanks"
<Laney> :P
<seb128> but in fact it was before, so it's all fine ;-)
<seb128> Laney, your datetime autopilot seems fine from a code ready, I'm testing it next (you can uncomment the skip since pitti didn't merge/upload what you need)
<Laney> oh yeah, let me try that
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> Laney, http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-001-1-build/15/console
<Laney> ffs
<seb128> Text conflict in debian/ubuntu-system-settings.install
<Laney> which branch?
<Laney> oh it says
<Laney> let me merge
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> seb128, Laney: sorry, what did I not merge/upload?
<pitti> dbusmock 0.10.1 with the notification fix is in trusty, FTR
<Laney> you did
<seb128> pitti, sorry, thinko/typo, was meant to be "did"
<Laney> I think s/uncomment/remove/ s/didn't/did/
<pitti> ah
 * seb128 should stop typing while thinking to other things he's reviewing
<seb128> Laney,
<seb128> Ran 6 tests in 65.748s
<seb128> OK
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> though 10s by test, autopilot is not the most efficient thing
<Laney> yeah ...
<Laney> pushed a new commit enabling them
<seb128> Laney, let me know when you fixed the .install conflicts, so I can trigger a new jenkins build
 * seb128 is spamming Laney with requests today :p
<Laney> oh yeah, did that
<seb128> Laney, ok, landing building in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-001/+packages
<Laney> ace
<seb128> Laney, hum
<seb128> Laney, you brightness panel doesn't have a checkbox for the autovalue parameter here
<Laney> seb128: where are you testing?
<seb128> Laney, n4 image 153
<seb128> why?
<Laney> because i'd expect it to be hidden on the desktop
<seb128> it's hidden
<Laney> see the visible: ... in the qml? can you console.log them?
<seb128> did I thinko/typo my comment on the bug again?
<Laney> dunno, I didn't see any email
<seb128> oh
<seb128> I commented on the mr
<seb128> with a gdbus output
<Laney> I just saw what you said here
<Laney> I see
<Laney> sooooooooooo some of those things are known limitations
<Laney> i'll see the rest tomorrow
<seb128> yeah, I was going to say, it's a bit late to start debugging tonight
<Laney> probably won't be online much as I'll be travelling, going down early to visit bluefin then to bruxelles
<seb128> I'm just having the laptop next to the TV :-)
<seb128> don't bother
<seb128> let's have a look together on monday
<Laney> I'll have the phone with me so can try it anyway
<seb128> k
<Laney> but yeah, we'll see
<seb128> what are the known limitations btw?
<Laney> like you can't read the 'state' at the start so it shows 0
<Laney> battery panel has the same thing
<Laney> same with getting changes afaik
<seb128> hum
<seb128> the indicator has the correct status on start
<seb128> so must possible
<seb128> or are those limitations from the new powerd interface?
<Laney> does that use the QDBusActionGroup thingy?
<seb128> I doubt it
<Laney> I think it comes from there
<seb128> the indicator are g* on the backends
<Laney> larsu did that in the first place, iirc it was known back then
<seb128> k
<seb128> let's discuss that next week
<seb128> no hurry to land those changes
<Laney> alright
<seb128> Laney, enjoy fosdem (in case we don't see you online tomorrow)
 * larsu considers reading scrollback
<Laney> thanks! I should get on for a bit from the train if that holds up
<seb128> k
<larsu> Laney: when will you be there?
<seb128> see you on sunday night most likely otherwise
<seb128> larsu, no need to bother reading scrollback, just some topics for next week ;-)
<larsu> seb128: thanks :)
<seb128> larsu, enjoy fosdem as well btw! (when do you go there?)
<Laney> larsu: 18:-5
<Laney> 05
<larsu> seb128: thanks! I'll be there at 9:30pm or so
<Laney> it's the same train as didrocks
<larsu> I'll give you guys a call once I'm there
<Laney> hopefully he can guide me to the place :P
<larsu> haha
<seb128> larsu, good, I guess we are just going to hang at the hotel's bar on sunday, easiest way to welcome those who are checking in
<Laney> we don't get back until about 9pm
<larsu> seb128: awesome!
<larsu> 9pm = beer o'clock
<seb128> indeed! ;-)
<Laney> naaaaaaah, you can definitely take/get beer on the train :-)
<Laney> that is going to be the geekiest train ever
<seb128> that's a pre-beer, right? ;-)
<Laney> first eurostar out of brussels after fosdem finishes
<seb128> hehe
 * seb128 hits robert_ancell with a need-to-test-your-changes stick
<robert_ancell> seb128, :P
<seb128> robert_ancell, dude
<seb128> robert_ancell, the privacy panel doesn't load under g-c-c and the whoopsie tab is missing under u-c-c
<robert_ancell> seb128, which one is the whoopsie panel?
<seb128> robert_ancell, didrocks is right we need autopilot tests, we shouldn't able uploads were panel don't even open
<seb128> robert_ancell, it's the tab in privacy that let you enable/disable reports to e.u.c
<seb128> robert_ancell, it's part of activity-log-manager
<robert_ancell> mkay
<seb128> robert_ancell, I wonder if there is a need to dual build in that package, g-c-c doesn't want it for pretty sure
<robert_ancell> well, it's mostly just temporary
<seb128> well, it doesn't work
<seb128> so rather than fixing it, maybe we should just gnome->unity
 * seb128 tries to find what's wrong is the current change
<robert_ancell> weird with the whoopsie change
<seb128> it might be orthogonal
<seb128> I'm trying a rebuild
<seb128> maybe something else changed and the configure check turned off
<TheMuso> /c/c
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok, found the issue
<seb128> robert_ancell, well, I found why it's not working in g-c-c
<seb128> +ccpaneldir = $(libdir)/gnome-control-center-1/panels
<seb128> wrong dirname
<seb128> the gnome- prefix shouldn't be there
<robert_ancell> damn
<seb128> now ldd -r says the lib doesn't resolve some symbols so I get some missing -l flags
<seb128> guess
<seb128>  ldd -r /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/unity-control-center-1/panels/libactivity-log-manager.so
<seb128> undefined symbol: whoopsie_preferences_call_get_identifier_sync	(/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/gnome-control-center-1/panels/libactivity-log-manager.so)
<seb128> etc
<seb128> robert_ancell, still there?
<robert_ancell> seb128, yep, it builds for me
<seb128> it builds
<seb128> but it doesn't link properly
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/activity-log-manager/unity-control-center2/+merge/203431
<seb128> 216	-libactivity_log_manager_la_LIBADD = \
<seb128> 217	- $(SHARED_LIBS) \
<seb128> 218	- $(CCPANEL_LIBS)
<seb128> is the issue
<seb128> you didn't add that back in the separate makefiles
<robert_ancell> I'm building from the packaging branch
<seb128> I got it to have no error with ldd -r by doing
<seb128> +	$(UNITY_CCPANEL_LIBS) $(LIBWHOOPSIEPREFS_LIBS)
<robert_ancell> I'll upload that fix now
<seb128> which one?
<robert_ancell> seb128, the ccpaneldir one
<seb128> if you add  $(LIBWHOOPSIEPREFS_LIBS) to src/*-control-center/Makefile.am
<robert_ancell> seb128, was there a bug?
<seb128> robert_ancell, we just received bug #1274728
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1274728 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "System Settings window reopens on close [XPS 13 Haswell]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1274728
<seb128> robert_ancell, well, you need to add $(LIBWHOOPSIEPREFS_LIBS) (or $(SHARED_LIBS)) to libactivity_log_manager_la_LIBADD
<seb128> robert_ancell, not sure why you dropped it
<seb128> that resolve the symbol resolving issue
<seb128> but that's not enough to resolve the missing whoopsie tab
<seb128> there might be another similar flag that got dropped in the makefiles refactoring?
<robert_ancell> I'll have a look
<robert_ancell> don't you need to sleep sometime?
<seb128> robert_ancell, yeah, that's why I was dumping my debugging find in fact :p
<seb128> so you can take it from there
<seb128> robert_ancell, I think the patch you add drop those as well
<seb128> -if HAVE_WHOOPSIE
<seb128> -libactivity_log_manager_la_CFLAGS += \
<seb128> -	-DGNOMECC_UI_DIR=\""$(gnomeccuidir)"\"
<seb128> -endif
<robert_ancell> no, they're there
<seb128> or not
<seb128> right
<seb128> well, the LIBADD is missing but that's not enough
<seb128> feel free to debug it ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, if yo do an upload can you consider bug #1263123
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1263123 in activity-log-manager (Ubuntu) ""Security & Privacy" > "Files & Applications" refers mysteriously to "This Operating System" and "functionality"" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1263123
<robert_ancell> seb128, is that an unrelated change?
<seb128> robert_ancell, it's a string change bug from mpt, I've it in my backlog for some time
<seb128> yes
<robert_ancell> sure
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> on that note, 'night
<seb128> robert_ancell, when are you going to be in London btw?
 * robert_ancell looks it up...
<robert_ancell> 10:45 Heathrow
<robert_ancell> (Sunday)
<seb128> k
<seb128> I'm going to be there at like 8pm, I might see you in the evening if jetlag didn't get you ;-)
<seb128> on that note, time to call it a day
<seb128> night everyone
<seb128> robert_ancell, see you on sunday, safe travel!
<robert_ancell> you too, bye
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-01-31
<pitti> Good morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<darkxst> hey seb128, pitti
<seb128> darkxst, hey, how are you?
<darkxst> yeh good, its Friday!
<seb128> darkxst, bug #1274740 arrived for you, if you want to review/comment
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1274740 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Re-enable traditional titlebar on 'gnome-but-not-shell' sessions too" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1274740
<pitti> hey darkxst
<darkxst> seb128, these other sessions, really shouldn;t be using XDG_DESKTOP_CURRENT=GNOME
<seb128> darkxst, read the description, he's not
<seb128> oh
<seb128> he is, sorry
<seb128> I mixed both variables
<darkxst> pretty much all the patches that check for that, are gnome-shell specific
<darkxst> pitti, my latest idea re autopilot, would be to add g-i to libautopilot-gtk
<seb128> hey, sorry, I'm not fully awake yet, I read the  DESKTOP_SESSION=cairo-dock part and parsed it as XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=cairo-dock
<seb128> commented on the bug to ask what is setting it for him there
<darkxst> then inject a few lines of JS code into gnome-shell to pass of the clutter stage object that would allow the library to pass the widget tree
<seb128> pitti, new gvfs out, do you want to have a look or should I put it on my todo (just checking to not dup work)
<pitti> seb128: not today, but I could on Monday
<seb128> pitti, ok, let's see if I get to it today
<seb128> pitti, are you in Brussel yet btw?
<pitti> seb128: in Leuven, at a friend of mine
<seb128> k
<seb128> have fun at fosdem this w.e ;-)
<pitti> seb128: we'll go to Brussels Sat morning, it's just a 20-30 min ride
<pitti> seb128: merci !
<pitti> darkxst: libautopilot-gtk only has a d-bus interface, so there's not a lot to add g-i for; it's just a GTK module
<darkxst> pitti, point being gtk module won't work in gnome-shell
<pitti> darkxst: oh, because it's not GTK?
<darkxst> pitti, right, but we already determined that right?
<darkxst> the GTK widgets is uses are embedded within clutter
<pitti> darkxst: I thought it was using some clutter widgets with embedded GTK stuff; I didn't know it was using clutter entirely
<darkxst> rather than using clutter-gtk
<pitti> well, so it *does* use GTK?
<pitti> darkxst: perhaps it's enough to make libautopilot-gtk's detection of top-level windows more clever, to also find these sub-trees?
<darkxst> pitti, further down the widget tree
<darkxst> its not possible to get at these from gtk module
<darkxst> (to get at the main clutter widget tree)
<pitti> well, we don't want to
<pitti> we just want the GTK subtrees
<darkxst> pitti, no, shell widgets are not GTK
<darkxst> only things like notification icons
<pitti> well, I'm confused
<darkxst> and perhaps windows
<pitti> I thought you said shell are clutter widgets which at some point embed GTK widgets
<pitti> and we want to get those
<darkxst> pitti, we can get those but they are all random
<darkxst> the main shell ui, is not GTK
<pitti> darkxst: btw, if gnome-shell supports a11y, it might be possible to use dogtail/strongwind
<darkxst> no idea what they are, however gnome-shell has very good a11y support I believe (well out of my area though)
<darkxst> pitti, I have to pop out, be back in a bit
<Laney> greetings from the train
<seb128> Laney, hey, happy friday!
<Laney> howdy!
<seb128> do you have a good seat? ;-)
<Laney> not sure such a thing exists on this train
<Laney> it's a 30 minute local ride
<seb128> I was going to say, I've been once in an eurostar and seats were a bit tight and not so nice
<seb128> oh
<Laney> oh no, this isn't eurostar
<Laney> i'm on the way to london
<seb128> not in the real train yet ;-)
<seb128> gotcha
<Laney> going to call at bluefin i think
<Laney> leave my big bag there
<seb128> you said you would do a stop at the office?
<seb128> when is your train to Brussels?
<Laney> say hi to the hard-core
<Laney> about 1530
<seb128> same one as didrocks?
<Laney> nod
<seb128> cool
<Laney> yeah, we can get lost together :P
<seb128> I'm sure you guys can find your way ;-)
<seb128> shrug, creating an emulator instance is creating quite some IOs, my machine is becoming sloooow
<cking> jodh, what machine do you have, and what is the CPU name (from /proc/cpuinfo) ?
<jodh> cking: T410 - cat /proc/cpuinfo |pb => http://paste.ubuntu.com/6848656/
<cking> ta
<jodh> X60h4SM3
<Laney> darkxst: After letting you share with gnome-shell I come out with http://paste.ubuntu.com/6848763/
<Laney> is that right-ish?
<Laney> or if not, please give me an example and I'll see why it doesn't get included
<didrocks> Laney: 1504 for me
<Laney>    1. Departure: LONDON ST-PANCRAS on FR 31/01/2014 at 15:04
<Laney> yup
<didrocks> ok, same one then ;)
<Laney> Reserved seats: Coach: 017 NON-SMOKING Seat: 033
<didrocks> Coach 4, Seat 028
<Laney> nod
<didrocks> NON SMOKING? It it still possible to smoke on eurostar?
<didrocks> is*
<Laney> haha, doubt it
<didrocks> legacy printing, need cleaning! :)
<tjaalton> didrocks: hey, I tried to add sssd to the supported seed earlier but it didn't work.. germinate is just weird :)
<tjaalton> this was maybe 2mo ago
<didrocks> tjaalton: what didn't work, rebuilding the meta package?
<tjaalton> didrocks: I added the package there but the germinate output didn't change
<didrocks> tjaalton: do you have your branch?
<tjaalton> yes
<didrocks>  sssd | 1.11.3-1         | trusty/universe          | source, amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, powerpc, ppc64el
<tjaalton> actually I pulled fresh copies now, purged the old
<tjaalton> one issue is guessing where to put it
<didrocks> tjaalton: just do the seed change and commit the branch
<tjaalton> hum, why can't I see ding-libs anywhere although it got promoted?
<tjaalton> grepping through the bzr repo I mean
 * Laney Has Arrived
<seb128> Laney, where? at The Office?
<Laney> yup
<seb128> nice
<seb128> just on time for lunch
<seb128> :p
<Laney> ;-)
<Laney> I think didrocks needs a hug
<seb128> yeah, give him an extra one from me!
<seb128> sil2100, can I convince you to give a slot for my trivial u-s-s request on l39? ;-)
 * didrocks wonders if we shouldn't have silo silots that you pay for
<didrocks> thta will show how much you value your upload :p
<sil2100> seb128: ooook, so Didier allowed me to land things that are safe and non-super-impacting
<ogra_> didrocks, dont make my april fools joke from last year reality please :P
<seb128> sil2100, exactly u-s-s, it adds some autopilot tests and update the translation template, no actual code change
<didrocks> ogra_: ahah, indeed! wonders if it would more effective with beers in place
<didrocks> instead*
<sil2100> seb128: right, that's why I'm assigning ;)
<seb128> didrocks, I'm ready to pay 1 beer for that silo
<seb128> sil2100, thanks ;-)
<didrocks> \o/
 * didrocks registers
<didrocks> we should have an application for that
<didrocks> with beer pictures
<seb128> ogra_, I'm disappointed that the internet is not quoting your "let's do better that those nautilus suckers"
<seb128> ogra_, would be a nice friday trolling
<ogra_> yeah
<seb128> didrocks, you have a project for the train ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: in the train for CItrain
<didrocks> to train people
<ogra_> seb128, in fact there are no reactions at all ..
<seb128> ;-)
<Laney> everyone knows you by now :P
<ogra_> i guess i need to be more leannartish in the future to get any attention
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> ogra_, just for the record I plan to reply something, I just need to make my mind of what we need from a filemanager in a converged world
<seb128> ogra_, I'm unsure if "converged" is for normal "home users" or for corporates ones
<ogra_> seb128, well, the phone tablet sides will exist already ...
<seb128> e.g I wouldn't expect the same feature set from my tablet/after hours computer than the ones I need during "office hours"
<ogra_> i assume it just needs to grow a desktop mode
<mlankhorst> Laney: ping :P
<seb128> well, the question is "does desktop mean stuff like handling of remote servers, nfs, etc"
<mlankhorst> nm
<ogra_> well, it does today
<mlankhorst> just the act of pinging makes me find the information i need
<seb128> ogra_, right, but do we need that much features for the convergence to happen? or can we do something which is good enough for 90% and tell the other ones to install e.g nemo
<seb128> or nautilus
<ogra_> seb128, i would say we shouldnt regress in features ... at least plan them
<ogra_> (i dont expect them all to be there in the first iteration anyway)
<seb128> ogra_, right, we are not likely to get "there" by next cycle
<ogra_> anyway, lets keep that on the ML
<seb128> what ml was it again?
<seb128> I can't find the email now :p
<ogra_> yours !
<seb128> lol
<ogra_> ubuntu-desktop :)
<seb128> I was looking on the phone one
<seb128> danke
<ogra_> :)
<ara> Hello! Due to some broken packages (trusty) in several PPAs (ubuntu-sdk-team, qt5-proper) my system is in an unstable state
<ara> unity starts, but the launcher, the dash and indicators are not shown
<ara> any ideas of potential missing packages?
<seb128> ara, hey
<seb128> ara, is it working better in a guest session?
<ara> seb128, good point, let me try and I will get back
<darkxst> Laney, sorry I'm out for the weekend now, but at a quick glance seems reasonable in combination with desktop-extras
<ara> seb128, yes, better in guest session
<seb128> ara, better but still not good?
<ara> seb128, no, better and good :)
<ara> seb128, at least it looks good
<seb128> ara, run that command for your user "gsettings reset org.compiz.core:/org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/core/ active-plugins"
<ara> seb128, and restart session?
<ara> seb128, ah, no, it worked! thanks!
<seb128> ara, shouldn't be needed
<seb128> yw!
<ara> seb128, you are awesome!
<ara> thanks a lot
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> yw!
<darkxst> Laney, there may be some things that overlap with -desktop that would make sense to have (gnome-themes-standard is one), but will get back to on monday re that
<darkxst> given gnome-themes-standard provides our default theme and all
<ochosi> tedg: ping
<tedg> Howdy ochosi
<ochosi> tedg: hey there!
<ochosi> i quickly wanted to investigate what the plan is with respect to indicators and the upstart-job transition
<ochosi> we recently implemented this change in lightdm-gtk-greeter and then realized, that there are still some problems/roadblocks ahead
<ochosi> we're planning a new stable release (1.8) for 14.04, so it'd be great to know what version to ship
<ochosi> tedg: ^
<tedg> ochosi, So basically we're switching them from being on-demand to being session-services.
<tedg> ochosi, Do you have a session manager?
<ochosi> tedg: you mean in the greeter?
<ochosi> tedg: if so, we usually don't
<ochosi> this is how we handle them now: https://code.launchpad.net/~lightdm-gtk-greeter-team/lightdm-gtk-greeter/indicators
<tedg> ochosi, That should work, the code in START_INDICATOR_SERVICES
<ochosi> tedg: right, i just noticed that it doesn't work with all indicators yet
<ochosi> and there's this blueprint saying that some are still WIP
<tedg> ochosi, Which one doesn't it?
<ochosi> indicator-application
<ochosi> (for nm-applet)
<tedg> Hmm, okay.
 * tedg thought we fixed it.
<tedg> I'll make sure that works.
<tedg> It's a bug.
<tedg> BTW, it won't start nm-applet though.
<ochosi> hmkay
<ochosi> i was also looking at this https://bugs.launchpad.net/libindicator/+bug/1185565
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1185565 in libindicator "Indicators should have Upstart jobs" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ochosi> application indicators seemingly hasn't had a release yet?
<ochosi> tedg: also, in addition to that ^ this also made me wonder about the roadmap: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/ubiquity/upstart-indicators/+merge/192941
<tedg> ochosi, Yeah, I have a TODO item to make ubquity use the autostart files there.
<tedg> ochosi, I need to run right now, but I'll look into it more when I get back.
<ochosi> tedg: ok, ttyl then!
<xnox> ochosi: tedg: ubiquity doesn't need autostart/upstart files at all, i'm looking into fixing it otherwise.
<ochosi> xnox: so that comment about re-introducing dbus activation, is there a plan to switch back to that?
<ochosi> sorry to ask so bluntly, but i'm a bit confused here
<xnox> ochosi: no dbus activation, nor upstart jobs, nor autostart files are needed for ubiquity.
<xnox> ochosi: i've discussed it with tedg in length.
<xnox> ochosi: and i'm assigned to implement it.
<seb128> xnox, what are you going to use instead?
<xnox> seb128: same thing the rest of ubiquity-dm uses to launch & track all other processes it launches.
<seb128> xnox, k
<xnox> "ubiquity process lifecycle management"
<seb128> it's weird that ubiquity has its own management rather than using upstart
<xnox> seb128: also ubiquity predates upstart.
<xnox> seb128: there are no ubiquity maintainers, and we are investing as minimal effort as needed to keep it functioning.
<seb128> right, but it would be easy to make indicators job upstart managed there
<xnox> seb128: only things that are priority are OEM bugs + hardware enablement.
<seb128> anyway, I didn't want to start an argument, you are the one doing the work, you get to pick what seems best to you ;-)
<seb128> yeah
<xnox> seb128: =) meh =) yeah.
<seb128> I just though that using upstart jobs would be easiest option
<seb128> tell you how little I know about those things :p
<ochosi> (sry, internet went out)
<ochosi> seb128, xnox: so in general, all indicators *will* be ported to upstart jobs for 14.04, right?
<ochosi> i just mistook that comment from the ubiquity-MR for plans to revert the switch to upstart and go back to dbus in general
<xnox> ochosi: i have no idea, and none of my concern.
<xnox> ochosi: other discussions, superseeded that comments of mine.
<seb128> ochosi, that's a question for ted
<ochosi> xnox: ok
<xnox> ochosi: i have no objections in indicators moving to everything =)
<ochosi> hmm, well i just would love to have working indicators in time for 14.04
<ogra_> move them to the laft :P
<ogra_> left
<ochosi> and with feature-freeze approaching it's a bit annoying not to know what path is chosen
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-02-01
<Laney> attente: don't forget your climbing shoes!
<attente> Laney, heh, i will, but i'm kind of working off an injury atm...
<attente> i mean i won't forget ;)
<Laney> hah, excuse noted
<mlankhorst> night
<Laney> mlankhorst: did you get in?
<mlankhorst> ofc, just called them
<Laney> good
<mlankhorst> i treat the laptop i take with me as garbage, which is why i dont want to have access to mail on it
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-02-02
<darkxst> Laney, codesearch is broken?
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-01-26
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ça va ? senses-tu mieux que vendredi ?
<pitti> (err, how to write that correctly with the reflexive?)
<pitti> est-ce que tu te senses ...?
<didrocks> "est-ce que tu te sens mieux que vendredi ?"
<didrocks> so almost :)
<didrocks> yeah, I feel way better, thanks!
<didrocks> still sneezing a little bit, but nothing compared to then
<didrocks> and feeling a clear mind :)
<didrocks> after this week-end of i-cant-do-nothing, better to be on shape on Mondya!
<didrocks> Monday*
<didrocks> and you? how was your week-end ?
<pitti> didrocks: fairly laborious on Saturday again; I went to my sister in Rosenheim to help her assemble furniture, put on mirrors and lamps and all that
<pitti> (round 2)
<pitti> didrocks: much more relaxed yesterday: badminton, sauna, and lots of reading :)
 * didrocks won ikea's builder award
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> hey seb128
<pitti> didrocks: oh, seriously? wow! :)
<pitti> bonjour seb128 !
<pitti> as-tu eu un bon week-end ?
<didrocks> pitti: argh, I wanted to write "pitti" instead of /me
<didrocks> pitti: to EJOKEFAILED
<pitti> didrocks: ah :)
<didrocks> fix: FILLING COFFEE
<seb128> hey didrocks pitti
 * pitti sends a JOKE RESET packet
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> pitti, oui, mais j'ai mal au ventre (gastro je pense)
<didrocks> "pitti won ikea's builder award"
<seb128> sinon j'ai vu une pièce au théâtre et j'ai été à une soirée d'anniversaire
<seb128> et en parlant d'ikea j'y étais hier
<seb128> et vous ?
<didrocks> seb128: resté à la maison les 2 jours à cause du rhume, mais au moins, c'est passé
<didrocks> rester à la maison, ça permet de tout guérir, genre, si j'avais eu un match de tennis, je n'y serais pas allé
 * didrocks fuit… :)
<seb128> roooh
<pitti> seb128: j'ai aussi eu affaire avec ikea, mais il assemblage :)
<pitti> although most of that was in round 1 two weeks ago, on Sat it was more drilling, plumbing, etc.
<seb128> "fun"
<seb128> you do plumbing?
 * seb128 doesn't like that, water leaks are no fun :p
<pitti> seb128: well, the bits that you have under the sink
<pitti> not all of it
<seb128> ah, ok
<pitti> and the linux stuff, of course :)
<didrocks> I can handle the plastic part of plumbing ;)
<pitti> well, the smell isn't fun, if one has to fix a clogged pipe
<pitti> but this was an entirely new kitchen with new parts, so that actually was fun
<mlankhorst> Hello, world!
<seb128> hey mlankhorst
<didrocks> morning mlankhorst
<Saviq> willcooke, hey, no, the GTK thing does not *require* my ACK
<Saviq> willcooke, I'll test it nevertheless and top-ack it today
<willcooke> thx Saviq.  Good holiday?
<Saviq> willcooke, yeah, real good, thanks
<Laney> ahoy
<willcooke> morning Laney
<didrocks> good morning Laney!
<willcooke> didrocks, I've got a CI question, can you assist me?
<seb128> hey Laney willcooke
<didrocks> willcooke: sure, if I'm still up to date :)
<willcooke> didrocks, I want to run a Selenium job on CI every 24 hours.  I've got some pointers for the Selenium code, how to I go about getting it running every day?
<Laney> hey seb128 et didrocks et willcooke
<seb128> Laney, had a good w.e?
<Laney> moar painting /o\
<seb128> lol
<Laney> starting to look good now though ;-)
<Laney> also had haggis last night
<didrocks> willcooke: CI has no generic solution for this :/ I needed to provide my own jobs in jenkins for this and they did provide my some VMs that I can reset, upgrade and such
<seb128> see, that pays off :-
<seb128> :-)
<didrocks> willcooke: selenium tests? Are you back on doing javascript/webby stuff? :)
<willcooke> didrocks, we need to poke start.u.c. every day to make sure it's not broken.
<mlankhorst> willcooke: so the meeting's tomorrow?
<willcooke> didrocks, might be easier to just use Canonistack?
<willcooke> mlankhorst, the 1:1?  Yeah
<mlankhorst> I meant about xmir
<didrocks> willcooke: I think it would be better to use Canonistack, it's been a long time I haven't use selenium headless, but I can give a look if you want, that sounds fun :)
<willcooke> didrocks, I think it's probably about 10 mins work and a cron job.  I'll get a small instance set up and perhaps we can take a look later in the week?
<didrocks> willcooke: sure!
<desrt_> mvo: good morning!
<willcooke> heh, didrocks I seem to have done it!
<didrocks> nice! :)
<willcooke> Be afraid people - I'm writing production code.
 * larsu is afraid
<willcooke> muhha haaa haaa
<mlankhorst> testing? we'll do it in producting
<willcooke> :D
<Sweet5hark> willcooke, larsu: a bazillion GIFs from http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/ pop up in my mind ;)
<larsu> :)
<willcooke> :D
 * jpds_ tries to picture willcooke in http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/post/108534827486/delivering-a-new-feature-to-the-customer
<didrocks> pitti: adding i18n to systemd without glib -> pain ;)
<pitti> didrocks: oh, how?
<pitti> didrocks: most i18n stuff ought to be in libc already?
<didrocks> pitti: I'm more fighting with the Makefile integration
<pitti> didrocks: oh, you mean the standard snippets/rules to build *.mo from *.po and the like? argh, yes :/
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, seems that's done manually right now
<pitti> didrocks: although these already should be in intltool's m4 and already present due to the polkit translations?
<didrocks> I don't see metacommand for the .pot files and so on
<didrocks> pitti: right, I was just thinking if this was done manually or not, but seems that they refresh the .pot and .po manually
<pitti> didrocks: po/Makefile.in.in?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, this is only for .po -> .gmo and msgmerge
<didrocks> pitti: btw, what's the difference between gmo and mo?
<pitti> didrocks: right, one would have to do make -C pot systemd.pot to refresh it
<pitti> didrocks: I'm not sure, I think they are by and large the same; perhaps just two different conventions
<pitti> ... for file name suffixes
<didrocks> pitti: make is generating .gmo by default… (containing the polkit translations as well, which are uneeded…)
<didrocks> I guess due to:
<didrocks> CATALOGS=$(shell LINGUAS="$(USE_LINGUAS)"; for lang in $$LINGUAS; do printf "$$lang.gmo "; done)
 * didrocks changed and get .mo, but doesn't seem right
<didrocks> let's see at least if the translations load.
<didrocks> ok, at least, it works, but not fan of changing Makefile.in.in
 * didrocks needs also to expose GETTEXT_PACKAGE to config.h now
<pitti> didrocks: Makefile.in.in is autogenerated
<pitti> didrocks: and that should be fine -- install-data rule installs *.gmo as *.mo
<didrocks> pitti: oh, I missed that one, didn't try to make install, cool then!
<pitti> didrocks: the Debian systemd package has ./usr/share/locale/fr/LC_MESSAGES/systemd.mo (and other languages)
<pitti> didrocks: so AFAIK everything is just fine?
<didrocks> pitti: hum, I didn't get it installed on my system
<didrocks> weird
<pitti> didrocks: remember we strip out translations from our debs :)
<didrocks> pitti: right, so it should be in the french language pack
<pitti> didrocks: it ought to be in language-pack-fr-base
<didrocks> and still installed
 * didrocks looks
<didrocks> dpkg -L language-pack-fr-base | grep systemd
<didrocks> -> nothing
<pitti> didrocks: one would think that for a project with three main German developers there would be German translations, but there aren't :-)
<pitti> didrocks: ah, probably not approved in Launchpad yet, let me look
<didrocks> ahah, that's because german people can read english :)
<didrocks> pitti: ah, making sense!
<pitti> didrocks: ok, now I know
<pitti> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+source/systemd/+imports
<pitti> didrocks: package doesn't build a .pot file during package build
<pitti> didrocks: I'll handle that
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, that's the reason one it's not autoimported?
<pitti> didrocks: that needs to happen first, and then ack'ing it from the above imports page
<didrocks> ah, ok, I don't know at all about those launchpad i18n internals :)
<didrocks> ok, good, thanks for looking into this!
<didrocks> pitti: just pushing my i18n functionality into the shared static lib
<pitti> didrocks: so IOW: don't worry about that part -- just make sure your new files are in POTFILES.in so that they get into the pot, and all will be fine
<didrocks> and then, I'll rebase and good to go for systemd-fsckd!
<pitti> \o/
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, that's all good :)
<didrocks> pitti: the remaining part will be other plymouth themes (xubuntu, lubuntu, kubuntu…) but that should wait on the final systemd patch though (and is already broken under systemd anyway)
<didrocks> pitti: that + plymouth not receiving C input (when not under plymouth-x11), but that's another story, let's get some reviews meanwhile
<mlankhorst> glamor being tricksy
<mlankhorst> ooh, found a nice glamor_es2_pixmap_read_prepare function that can swap R and B for me.. might help with what I need
<mitya57> larsu: hi, can you please look at two notify-osd MPs by Alberts?
<mitya57> The last two on http://pad.lv/mps/notify-osd
<larsu> mitya57: sure, in a bit
<larsu> woah, how did the expose() thing even work?!
<mitya57> larsu: do you mean expose_handler()?
<larsu> ya
<mitya57> IIRC it didn't work on Metacity/Mutter, that's why I bugged Alberts and he submitted this :)\
<Sweet5hark> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/vivid/4.4.0/ for upload to vivid
<seb128> Sweet5hark, great
 * Sweet5hark buckles up, straps seatbelts, takes  a deep breath, mumbles "brace for impact" and is ready for the ride ...
<mlankhorst> after some messing around I may have found a proper fix for those stupid formats. :P
<willcooke> nice mlankhorst
<didrocks> pitti: hum, seems that the makefile doesn't support ngettext. If I update the fr.po, add translation, make (which compiles the .gmo), and msgunfmt it, nothing
<didrocks> pitti: any idea that can lead me on some path before I start googling around?
<seb128> Sweet5hark, sponsored, as well as the trusty SRU that was still on my todo :-)
<didrocks> pitti: hum, a direct call with msgfmt does the same, weird… not sure what about the .po file isn't right (especially as it has been generated by intltool
<didrocks> pitti: ignore me, it's just that during the gettext -> ngettext, it has been marked fuzzy…
<Sweet5hark> seb128: awesome, thanks!
<seb128> Sweet5hark, yw! sorry it took a while
<pitti> didrocks: re from lunch -- still anything to solve?
<didrocks> pitti: no, all good, doing a big rebase before submitting, maybe you want to have a look first? (as it's quite some dynamic code, I would love a pre-review from you)
<pitti> didrocks: sure
<larsu> mitya57: approved those MRs. Do we have auto merging for notify-osd?
<mitya57> larsu: I believe it's managed by citrain
<mitya57> I can land it myself if you want.
<larsu> yes, please
<larsu> well, I don't care really, as long as it gets merged at some point ;)
<mlankhorst> meh I messed up something, right now I get color swaps every time the cursor blinks in libreoffice :P
<willcooke> mlankhorst, trippy
<mitya57> larsu: also, while we are here, please add lp:~mitya57/ubuntu-themes/wncktask to your review list :)
<mlankhorst> indeed
<larsu> mitya57: are you sure that's what caused it? Ambiance has always set background-image for buttons (I simply moved it from another file into gtk-widgets.css)
<larsu> mitya57: also, doesn't include Radiance
<mitya57> larsu: Radiance was working fine IIRC
<mitya57> let me test it
<mitya57> yes, Radiance doesn't have that problem
<mitya57> Also, I am not sure what exactly caused the regression, but it did not happen with pre-gtk3.14 ubuntu-themes
<larsu> mitya57: weird. Well, I don't like the patch because it introduces more widget names in rules, but I doubt anyone cares enough to fix gnome-panel :)
<larsu> mitya57: I'll approve it
<mitya57> larsu: Alberts (who is also gnome-panel upstream) probably cares
<larsu> mitya57: oh cool, I didn't realize
<mitya57> larsu: but .button existed before this change, so actually I didn't add more widget names
<mitya57> larsu: what should be the correct fix?
<larsu> mitya57: .button is a class. "PanelApplet" is a widget name
<larsu> mitya57: not sure what exactly the correct fix is, but probably the panel could set .titlebar or something to get dark buttons
<larsu> (header bars set the .titlebar class)
<mlankhorst> ok I did something stupi dthat caused it to revert colors on upload :P
<mitya57> larsu: hm, need to think about that
<mitya57> I will send a mail to Alberts, but let's have this anyway for now
<larsu> ya
<mitya57> I see that he also has a MP in ubuntu-themes (lp:~albertsmuktupavels/ubuntu-themes/update-metacity-theme), but I think we don't need it this cycle
<mitya57> We'll need it in vivid+1 when we have new metacity
<mitya57> larsu: Thanks for approving!
<larsu> yw
<larsu> that branch is _crazy_
<mitya57> why?
<larsu> mitya57: oops, wrong one. I thought it was that huge one
<mitya57> no, no :)
<larsu> so ... has anyone tried gedit 3.14?
<larsu> for some reason I don't see any results in the "open" popover
<mitya57> larsu: forks for me: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mitya57/tmp/gedit.png
<larsu> mitya57: interesting. Works for me in jhbuild strangly...
<mitya57> that is 3.14.1
<larsu> I'm on a custom 3.14.2
<larsu> I doubt that's the issue though
<mitya57> submenus in popovers are ugly
 * seb128 didn't try it
<seb128> bah, systemd-bootchart writes a 100Mb svg file that no image viewer is able to open
<larsu> mitya57: indeed. My build removes the gear menu and puts a traditional menu bar back (in unitY)
<larsu> seb128: read it in gedit!
<larsu> just need a good svg renderer in your head
<seb128> larsu, you think gedit is able to open a 100Mb file? lol :-)
<seb128> I somebody feeds it a 3Mb log and get a grey window for like a minute
<seb128> I wouldn't dare trying on that one :p
<seb128> somebody->sometimes
<larsu> seb128: s/gedit/vi/
<seb128> emacs you mean?
<larsu> what?
<seb128> (not friday yet?:)
<larsu> sorry, I can't hear you
<seb128> :-)
 * seb128 runs convert and get a ENOSPACE in /tmp
<seb128> looks like 3Go is not enough to convert the svg in png
<seb128> shrug
<larsu> I wonder why this file is so big...
<seb128> yeah, same here
<seb128> hum
<seb128> $ schroot --list --all-sessions
<seb128> session:click-ubuntu-sdk-14.10-armhf-044f1e63-c2ad-4bd7-ae15-00f18cb7c091
<seb128> I've quite some mounts like that on my desktop, I wonder if that's normal/where they are configured
<seb128> mvo, ^ maybe you know?
<seb128> I assume they come from the ubuntu touch dev env
<seb128> but I'm unsure I'm supposed to have a stack of those mounts
<seb128> hum
<seb128> Failed to start powerd.service: Unit lxc-android-config.service failed to load: No such file or directory.
<seb128> trying to upgrade powerd on my desktop hits that error
<seb128> pitti, ^ known?
<pitti> seb128: oops, we use powerd on desktop?
<pitti> seb128: no, not known, but it's a relatively simple fix (downgrade Requires=lxc-android-config.service to Wants=lxc-android-config.service)
<seb128> pitti, we don't use it on desktop, but it's pulled it by some touch components and can be installed
<pitti> seb128: ah, ok; as it would never actually start under upstart on a desktop (start on started dbus and android)
<seb128> Job for powerd.service failed. See "systemctl status powerd.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<seb128> invoke-rc.d: initscript powerd, action "start" failed.
<seb128> after changing to Wants
<seb128> core-dump
<seb128> I guess that can't run on desktop
<pitti> no :/
<seb128> it was not trying to run under systemd either, until recently afaik
<seb128> I mean I've powerd installed for over a cycle and I'm using systemd for a while, it's the first time I've an update failing due to it
<seb128> oh
<pitti> seb128: right, I recently added a unit as part of porting the phone to systemd
<seb128> you just added the unity
<seb128> unit
<pitti> autofingers :)
<mlankhorst> oops, stupid me :P
<seb128> right
<seb128> pitti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/powerd/+bug/1411972
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1411972 in powerd (Ubuntu) "systemd service blocks upgrade on desktop" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> seb128: hm, so what we could do is to tell dh_installinit to not try and start it on install
<pitti> seb128: that won't harm boot and the phone, but avoid that bug
<seb128> +1
<pitti> as the autogenerated postinst stuff wants invoke-rc.d to succeed
<seb128> can't it be dbus activated?
<seb128> if nothing tries to use it on dbus it wouldn't call the binary
<pitti> seb128: I heard it can, but they still want to run it at boot because it also sets up stuff
<pitti> not sure how early things talk to powerd, I don't know powerd at all I'm afraid
<seb128> k
<seb128> me neither
<pitti> seb128: i. e. trying to start powerd crashes,  i. e. the Requires= is actually correct?
<seb128> pitti, I guess it is
<pitti> Setting up powerd (0.16+15.04.20150120-0ubuntu1) ...
<pitti> powerd start/running, process 1802
<seb128> it's lacking a depends on it then?
<pitti> hm, lies! it's not running
<pitti> [  334.145907] init: powerd main process (1864) killed by ABRT signal
<pitti> [  334.145922] init: powerd respawning too fast, stopped
<pitti> ah, yes
<pitti> upstart still treats this as "success", which papers over this
<ogra_> the default upstart job waits for the "android" event
<mlankhorst> willcooke: I've uploaded a buggy version with sa28, sa29 should have the fixed pixel format stuff.
<pitti> right, but it's started manually on installation
<pitti> ogra_: ^
<ogra_> not sure how that would work on an x86 desktop install at all
<pitti> ogra_: so it just tries to start and crashes
<pitti> ogra_: no, it wno't
<willcooke> mlankhorst, nice!  thx
<ogra_> right
<mlankhorst> tested on libreoffice with desktop and es2, no longer get blue decoration for metacity :P
<pitti> seb128: I followed up to the bug
<seb128> pitti, danke
 * pitti -> some errands, back in 30
<seb128> pitti, do you plan to do that --no-start change?
<seb128> pitti, have fun!
<larsu> seb128: this is ... ugly http://i.imgur.com/XGAud8K.png
<seb128> larsu, indeed
<seb128> larsu, is that what gedit looks like on macOS?
<larsu> seb128: no, they don't show the "toolbar"
<seb128> larsu, let's do the same?
<larsu> seb128: http://blogs.gnome.org/jessevdk/files/2014/09/Screen-Shot-2014-09-02-at-22.05.52.png
<seb128> larsu, it's a bit suboptimal though, it means common action are not easily available
<larsu> right
<seb128> larsu, would it be difficult to have a proper toolbar back?
<larsu> and the cool new open-by-searching isn't, either
<larsu> seb128: hm, I guess we could do something like that...
<larsu> would be a bit hard to do dynamically, but possible
<seb128> "dynamically"?
<seb128> what is "open by searching"?
 * mdeslaur cries looking at new gedit
<larsu> mdeslaur: it looks really nice the way it was designed
<larsu> i.e, with a header bar
<larsu> seb128: dynamically depending on the desktop you're running on
<larsu> seb128: would be easy as a distro patch
<mdeslaur> larsu: that's a matter of opinion :)
<seb128> larsu, yeah :/
<larsu> seb128: "open by searching" -> you get a popover now when clicking "open" which has a search bar
<seb128> what does it use as backend?
<larsu> mdeslaur: the one we ship now looks like it's from 1998
<larsu> seb128: I don't know :)
<larsu> seb128: doesn't work for me right now, but it does for mitya57
<mdeslaur> larsu: yep
<mdeslaur> larsu: and they've managed to make it worse instead of better :P
<seb128> larsu, looking from 1998 is sort of what desktop/productivity tools look like :-) libreoffice, firefox, tb, eclipse, ...
<seb128> but let's not start in that discussion now
 * larsu shuts up
<seb128> larsu, sorry, let's just agree that different people like different things and not start another discussion on what design is best
<larsu> seb128: what's our plan for gedit going forward? (i.e., post-unity8)
<larsu> will we continue to patch it?
<Laney> it uses GtkRecentManager
<larsu> Laney: ah! Thanks
<seb128> I don't know
<seb128> depends if we keep using gedit by default
<larsu> I'm asking because I want to know if it's worth it to put this much more work into it
<willcooke> topic for sprint?
<larsu> and it looks like unity8 will have apps with header bars as well
<seb128> I would expect that we don't and let it up to gedit guys to distribute it as they want
<larsu> willcooke: true - is there one coming up maybe? :P
<larsu> seb128: right
<larsu> seb128: in fact, this is upstream work (talking in #gedit at the same time)
<larsu> seb128: the menubar patch is almost-merged
<seb128> larsu, yeah, it's up to upstream to deal with their users
<Laney> awesome!
<larsu> not sure if we should merge the remove-headerbar thing though (they want it, but agree it's ugly)
<seb128> larsu, the issue atm is that things we distribute with the OS look like part of the OS and if they look crap users are going to blame Ubuntu for not being good and not gedit
<larsu> right, of course
<seb128> larsu, if we didn't install it and they would go to the appstore to install it I would not patch at all
<larsu> I'm not arguing to changing it _now_
<seb128> they could deal with upstream through reviews
<seb128> well
<larsu> but maybe we should stop putting much more work into it and stay with 3.10 until we have a different default app
 * larsu hates himself for saying this
<seb128> bottom line is that I can't reply to "what is it going to be under unity8" since I don't know even if it still makes sense to install it there
<larsu> and I can't recommend anything to the gedit guys as long as we don't have a plan
<larsu> sure, there are other desktops, but ubuntu is kind of important
<seb128> yeah
<larsu> Laney: opinion?
<seb128> well you can recommend that they should support standard desktop
<seb128> the same way they support osX
<seb128> are they happy about the lack of toolbar/easy access to e.g open/save under osX?
<larsu> yes, apparently
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> those guys are out of touch with reality
<seb128> I'm sure if somebody was to suggest to remove the save icon under GNOME to just have it in a menu they would disagree
<larsu> it's our decision - we don't need to take the new versionbn
<larsu> *version
<seb128> right, that was replying to the "what upstream should do"
<Laney> would it be the worst to add a new .ui file for a traditional toolbar?
<mitya57> larsu: after email exchange with Alberts, I am going to land both my change (lp:~mitya57/ubuntu-themes/wncktask) and his change (lp:~albertsmuktupavels/ubuntu-themes/update-metacity-theme)
<seb128> larsu, it's the same discussion we have some cycles and I don't like the options more than you, we can either ship both old&new gedit in the archive and seed the old one in Unity, or patch the new one to look ok under Unity ... depending which option has the best ratio investisment/return
<larsu> Laney: no, but it won't be enough if we want to popover-open thing as well
<mitya57> larsu: do you have other pending changes for me to add?
<Laney> We could stay on old stuff, but I think it's at least part of our job to try and advance
<Laney> holding back means we either block ubuntu-gnome or have some grim forking situatino
<seb128> Laney, we could easily package the old version as gedit3.10 and have both in the archive
<larsu> yeah, I'd feel bad about blocking ubuntu-gnome
<seb128> larsu, ^
<seb128> it would also allow users who prefer the new UI to install that on their Unity
<Laney> Rename the binary, transition launchers and mimetype associations, handle whatever other weird interactions happen
<Laney> have to cherry-pick fixes
<larsu> mitya57: I still have two merge requests open for the theme. Do you have the powers to approve those?
<mitya57> larsu: yes
<larsu> cool!
<larsu> people seem to be happy with those
<larsu> (finally gets rid of unico)
<larsu> seb128, Laney: let's make this a topic for next week? (You're both there, right?)
<mitya57> larsu: let me test them first :)
<larsu> mitya57: please do ;)
<seb128> larsu, +1 (yes)
<Laney> sure
<seb128> we could also look at whatever kubuntu, xubuntu, etc are using and see if there is another good editor we could use instead, if we think gedit just goes in a direction with is incompatible with what we are doing
<larsu> sure. This way people who want gedit could get the latest version
<seb128> right
<larsu> and they can decide if they like the headerbar or not
<seb128> they are going to like it
<seb128> but they are not going to like the interaction issues under Unity
<seb128> or the fact that local menus don't work
<seb128> or...
<seb128> if that was a random app it would be their call, but we are going to be blamed for all the integration glitches
 * larsu nods
<pitti> didrocks: btw, feel free to mail me some git patches or so to look at
<seb128> larsu, Laney, btw, the decision of what to do with gedit is up to you guys, I'm just stating my position but not going to block/force it either way, we could even go with new gedit and GtkHeaderBar is you think that's the right decision :-)
<larsu> seb128: thanks :)
<seb128> yw!
<didrocks> pitti: I'm just done! (was hour of rebasing to be I hope readable)
<didrocks> pitti: I'm just finishing a *last* test (should be taking 2 minutes
<pitti> didrocks: yay you
<Laney> we'll see, I guess it's too late to do that this cycle now
<didrocks> pitti: otherwise, it's there: http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/systemd-fsckd/
<pitti> didrocks: I'll wrap up for today, but that's something nice for the train ride tomorrow
<Laney> want to look into it next week though
<didrocks> pitti: as you can see a minute before your ping! :)
<pitti> didrocks: ah yes, that's fine
<seb128> Laney, k, makes sense
<didrocks> pitti: great! :)
<seb128> pitti, do you plan to handle the powerd --no-start?
<pitti> didrocks: that's against upstream master?
<Laney> larsu: totem is another case we haven't solved, fwiw - tracker baked in quite deeply
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, fresh from 4 hours ago :)
<Laney> well, tracker via grilo
<pitti> seb128: can do, if noone beats me to it (not today any more)
<larsu> Laney: totem has become a very different app from what it was before
<seb128> pitti, k, let's see (I would do it if that would be a dput away but I don't want to start a CI landing today)
<larsu> Laney: but yeah I agree. Not sure what we should do tbh
<Laney> indeed
<larsu> oh, am I dreaming or did frame extents land?!
<larsu> ah. dreaming indeed.
<larsu> Trevinho: what's the status of that branch? You said it would be landing soon? ^^
<Laney> also the huge-icons branch please :-)
<Trevinho> larsu: bamf one?
<larsu> Trevinho: no, the _GTK_FRAME_EXTENTS one
 * Laney is working up to do an mvo 
 * Laney shoots from the hip pow pow pow
<larsu> haha
<Laney> (uploading $world for gnome-icon-theme -> adwaita-icon-theme)
<Trevinho> larsu: mh, not landing ... Still finishing lim stuff, then on that
<larsu> Trevinho: we don't have that long until ff...
<larsu> let's please please please land it this cycle
<Trevinho> larsu: well is it a feature?
<larsu> no, a bug
<seb128> larsu, you just ruined your ff argument :p
<seb128> always say it's a feature ;-)
<larsu> seb128: ya I noticed when Trevinho asked :)
<larsu> it's not a feature, but I'd like to get it in before ff
<seb128> it's sort of a feature
<Trevinho> right
<seb128> it's support for a new protocol
<Trevinho> mhmh, seb128 you've a feature "sensibility" much stronger than me :P
<seb128> lol
<larsu> seb128: interesting. depends on how you look at it. as a user I'd say it's a bug that it's a bug that I can't move csd-windows all the way to the top
<larsu> seb128: but yeah, as a dev it's clearly a feature
<seb128> yeah, anyway landing it would be nice :-)
<Laney> bregma_: are you doing a unity release soon? want https://code.launchpad.net/~andyrock/unity/lp-1404730/+merge/246579 :)
<Trevinho> seb128: ah, I don't know if you saw it but I've pushed a patchset for that huge multithread issue in freetype.. It would be nice to mute all these bugs.
<bregma_> Laney, yes,  was just focused on 14.04 SRUs last week
<Laney> neat
 * Laney notes that gnome-icon-theme-full managed to get onto the cd
 * Laney giggles
<seb128> Trevinho, oh, no, I didn't, nice! did you see that behdad had some work started around that as well?
<Trevinho> seb128: yes, I just backported that... It's not my work :P
<Trevinho> seb128: I've just done the packaging work
<seb128> Trevinho, great
<seb128> Trevinho, did his work get reviewed/merged?
<Trevinho> seb128: sort of...
<Trevinho> seb128: code is at https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/vivid/freetype/multithread-safe/+merge/247373
<Trevinho> and trusty backport at https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/trusty/freetype/multithread-safe/+merge/247375
<Laney> pew pew pew
<Laney> mitya57: can you add a branch to your ubuntu-themes upload please?
<Laney> (requested your review)
<seb128> Trevinho, oh, cool, the freetype changes are in their trunk
<tedg> larsu, Could you take a look at this? bug 1414025
<ubot5> bug 1414025 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) ""Call back" and the phone icon don't work in messaging indicator" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1414025
<Trevinho> seb128: yes, there was a regression also (with chrome) but I included the commit that fixes it as well
<seb128> Trevinho, excellent, I'm going to upload that to vivid, then we can see about SRUing after getting some testing
<larsu> tedg: sure, but might not today (at a hackfest)
<larsu> and about to finish the day
<Laney> (code for: beer is about to happen)
<tedg> larsu, K, I just saw in bug mail, no one has pinged me on it yet. So I think that's fine.
<larsu> Laney: when are you dropping by btw?
<Laney> don't know
<Laney> when do you leave?
<Trevinho> seb128: cool
<larsu> Laney: thursday night
<mitya57> Laney: added, thanks
<Laney> ty!
<Laney> larsu: it's kind of arduous to go there for just a day & not sure I have any free nights this week
<Laney> if I did it'd be wednesday
<larsu> no pressure
<larsu> we'll see you at fosdem anyway, right?
<Laney> ya
<Laney> do like visiting CBG though
<larsu> see. a reason!
<larsu> I've also seen a lot of bikes here ;)
<Laney> ya that park by the train station is nuts (for the UK)
<larsu> still haven't been in there
<Laney> bike park
<Laney> just loads of bike racks
<larsu> oh!
<larsu> haven't seen that either :)
<Laney> a dutch person would be all "I can't even see the bikes, where are they?"
<Laney> but it's impressive to me :P
<Laney> http://pedaller.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/ARH20140613-1137-Nexus5-13-Cambridge-bicycle-parking-at-train-station-resized.jpg
<larsu> crazy!
<Laney> heard they were building a multi storey bike park, not sure if it happened yet though
 * larsu can check
<Laney> right, pushing all these branches is boring now
<Laney> will do rest tomorrow
 * Laney goes climbing, ttyl
<larsu> enjoy!
<Sweet5hark> seb128: hmmm, libreoffice on vivid is dep waiting on the MIRs (and on mdds, which was already MIRed, but seemed to have dropped back to universe).
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, hi, regarding the l10n package: i hope you don't mind to add tweaks to replace "--host=x86_64-linux-gnu --build=x86_64-linux-gnu" in debian/config like it is done for boost and jdk
<Sweet5hark> ricitz: huh? patches welcome.
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, I guess the LO buildsystem actually respects that now since 4.4 and obviously works while vivid switched to amd64 for arch-all builds
<ricotz> (while you are building the source package on amd64)
<seb128> Sweet5hark, are the MIRs approved?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: all mirs are in 'fix commited' by mterry
<seb128> Sweet5hark, not libetonyek, is that needed?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: libenotyek is not yet needed for this upload
<seb128> great
<Sweet5hark> seb128: doing that one on its own, wanting to get the approved ones through first
<larsu> tedg: I think I've found the issue already... Don't have my device with me to test though
<larsu> tedg: would appreciate if you could test it: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/indicator-messages/lp1414025/+merge/247638
<larsu> or wait for dednick tomorrow
<tedg> larsu, I should be able to test it.
<larsu> awesome
 * tedg is trying to remember if indicator-messages jenkins makes debs…
<larsu> I think it does
<tedg> Yeah, looks like it does.
<tedg> I'll wait then for that :-)
<willcooke> g'night
<cyphermox> so, is there anyone who'd like to try updating nm-applet to 0.9.10.0? ;)
<TheMuso> cyphermox: Do you mean actually doing the package merge/update?
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> TheMuso: it's more a joke, I wouldn't wish it on anyone
<TheMuso> I would if I didn't already have a priority issue on my plate to deal with. :)
<TheMuso> Oh ok. :p
<cyphermox> it might actually be simple, but I'm not sure it will be ;)
<cyphermox> it will still need to be done, but maybe not tonight
<ari-tczew> cyphermox: btw, I think ppp needs merged, as well
<cyphermox> ppp got merged already
<cyphermox> I'm working on fixing n-m-pptp, and then pppcapiplugin
<ari-tczew> cyphermox: oh, really. I'm outdated ;-)
<cyphermox> ari-tczew: look at proposed :)
<cyphermox> but you're right that the ppp change is what is blocking n-m, ppp in general from making it to release.
<ari-tczew> cyphermox: merge-o-matic doesn't look on -proposed
<cyphermox> ah, right
<cyphermox> well, it's in proposed now
<cyphermox> if you want to work on network-manager-vpnc, network-manager-openvpn, network-manager-openconnect, those would be cool to fix up
<cyphermox> but you're likely going to run into the same problem as I had with n-m-pptp; it requires a new libnm-gtk, which means fixing network-manager-applet (fixing being updating the applet->indicator patch)
<cyphermox> so I'm knee deep in that, looking at the patches and dropping all those that we've been hanging on to for far, far too long
<ari-tczew> cyphermox: the first what we need is getting n-m into -release
<cyphermox> everything is interconnected
<cyphermox> to unblock ppp and n-m, network-manager-pptp and pppcapiplugin need to pass
<cyphermox> ari-tczew: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt
<cyphermox> scroll down to Trying easy from autohinter: ppp/2.4.6-3ubuntu1 network-manager/0.9.10.0-4ubuntu2
<cyphermox> if you want to look at pppdcapiplugin, that would be cool, but I think that's a hard one too
<cyphermox> ah, actually maybe not that hard
<ari-tczew> cyphermox: have you got a bug on LP with correct sequence to merging?
<cyphermox> hmm, no
<cyphermox> because I could read the required steps from update_output
<cyphermox> but we can certainly open one if you want
<ari-tczew> cyphermox: pppdcapiplugin is a binary of isdnutils, right?
<cyphermox> yes
<ari-tczew> cyphermox: should be this one merged asap?
<ari-tczew> cyphermox: question is, from unstable or from experimental?
<cyphermox> I'm not familiar enough with it to be confortable saying it should be merged from experimental.
<cyphermox> it's not rush per se; it will need to be merged *or* updated to accept building with ppp 2.4.6
<cyphermox> actually, that might even be an *and*
<ari-tczew> cyphermox: are you going to merge n-m-applet next days?
<cyphermox> yes
<cyphermox> my wish is tonight, but I haven't got to the indicator patch yet
<ari-tczew> cyphermox: wow, ambitiously
<ari-tczew> cyphermox: ppp is still waiting in -proposed. if I'll try to build with pbuilder locally, it will download an old ppp from -release, right?
<ari-tczew> I mean trying to build isdnutils
<cyphermox> ah, yes, you'd need to explicitly tell it to build using -proposed too
<cyphermox> I do this with stgraber's sbuild-launchpad-chroot; I don't remember exactly how you'd do this with pbuilder
<cyphermox> but it's probably written on the wiki?
<ari-tczew> cyphermox: hmmm, maybe login to pbuilder's chroot and edit apt sources?
<cyphermox> well, yes, that would be how to do it, but I'm pretty sure there is a way you can pass the right commands to a pre-chroot script or something
<cyphermox> .. or you could ship it to a PPA ;)
<ari-tczew> cyphermox: I'll try to do what I can
<cyphermox> ari-tczew: alright, le me know if there's anything I can do to help
<cyphermox> TheMuso: hey
<cyphermox> perhaps you can answer a question I have about accessibility
<cyphermox> nm-applet uses GtkGrid for the table controls instead of gtk_table, so the patch you wrote for the info dialogs look like it's not going to apply cleanly anytime soon
<cyphermox> do you know if there is anything special to do for GtkGrid aside from the same specifying of the ATK relations between the text label and the value, like for IP address?
<cyphermox> actually, nevermind that, the patch remains the same, just not gtk_table and gtk_grid instead
<TheMuso> cyphermox: I filed a bug upstream and posted a patch there... Obviously its not comitted yet...
<TheMuso> cyphermox: Do you want the bug number?
<cyphermox> oh, yes please
<TheMuso> Ok, let me try and dig it up.
<TheMuso> cyphermox: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=726018
<ubot5> Gnome bug 726018 in nm-applet "Enhancement request: Improve the accessibility of the info dialog." [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<cyphermox> thanks!
<cyphermox> it already applies much better
<TheMuso> Cool.
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-01-27
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ça va ?
<duflu> pitti: Hello. And thanks again for the headache fix
<pitti> hey duflu; no worries, thanks for pointing it out
<pitti> didrocks: je suis déjà dans le train à België :)
<didrocks> pitti: ça va, et toi ? :)
<didrocks> pitti: tu arrives à quelle heure ?
<pitti> didrocks: présque 14h30
 * duflu would also like to ask for a translator in advance when ordering biere sans gluten 
<duflu> :)
<didrocks> tu as le temps d'être confortablement installé :)
<didrocks> duflu: no problem, stay with us :)
<duflu> Thanks didrocks. See you soon
<pitti> duflu: ah, tu vais être à Bruxelles aussi ?
<duflu> pitti: oui
<duflu> I think
<didrocks> duflu: are you coming to FOSDEM as well, or just the sprint?
<pitti> duflu: alors, bon voyage !
<duflu> didrocks: Just the sprint
<mlankhorst> Hello, world!
<didrocks> morning mlankhorst
<mlankhorst> Morning! :-)
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<didrocks> re seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks :-)
<Mo_1080> The following problem: I have CUPS running on Raspian as a print server. On Windows, everything works fine. Ubuntu 14.04 has also worked on the last laptop. Only on my current laptop (Ubuntu 4.14 also) I can speak to the printer, but get endless blank pages. Can someone help me?
<seb128> Mo_1080, hey, try #ubuntu for user support
<Mo_1080> tried that, but thanks
<pitti> didrocks: I sent my review for the first patch FYI
<didrocks> pitti: got it! reading, thanks :)
 * didrocks can see that pitti has a similar nitpick on trailing \ as I do on trailing , on the Deps/Build-deps in packaging :)
<didrocks> pitti: I agree with you, but seems that's not the style used in Makefile.am (having the last $(NULL)), would you do it anyway?
<pitti> didrocks: I started doing that only recently
<pitti> there are some 4 precedents, so it shold be fine
<didrocks> pitti: ok, doing then! I'm still voting strongly in favor of the same behavior in debian/control :)
<willcooke> mornin'
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<willcooke> larsu, I've got some meetings this morning, once they're done I'll see if I have time to get over to Cambridge.  I'm on school run today, so need to be home by 1500
<pitti> didrocks: so again we talked most about the least important issue :)
<Sweet5hark1> moin
<larsu> willcooke: morning! We're here, let us know if you can make it ;)
<larsu> morning didrocks, Sweet5hark1
<didrocks> pitti: ahah, I'm continuing browsing the changes and answering some more by emails
<didrocks> hey larsu, Sweet5hark1
<pitti> didrocks: (just kidding)
<pitti> hey Sweet5hark1, wie gehts?
<pitti> hallo larsu
<larsu> hi pitti! how goes?
<pitti> larsu: fast! (ICE to Bruessel)
<pitti> well, to Cologne first, then the Thalys, but same difference
<larsu> pitti: nice! Ya, I was about to ask - hackfest doesn't start until Friday ;)
<larsu> pitti: we'll arrive on Thursday evening
<Sweet5hark1> pitti: excited, landed libreoffice 4.4.0~rc2 in -proposed a few hours ago ;)
<pitti> larsu: I'll visit some friends in Leuven until then, and work from there
<pitti> Sweet5hark1: /me feeds the buildd hamsters
<larsu> pitti: cool, enjoy!
<Sweet5hark1> pitti: they did hard work in cold winter ;)
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, I promoted the packages from the other bug yesterday but didn't see that others need promoted as well, doing that now
 * Sweet5hark1 will arrive on Friday in Bruessels with a weird Flightplan: HAM->CPH->BRU
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: aye
<mlankhorst> Sweet5hark1: not by car? :P
<Sweet5hark1> mlankhorst: there was the option to travel with the LibreOffice-hackers-and-FSFE-folks-car track from Hamburg, but a/ I learned to late about that b/ It wouldnt fit with the extra days for Hackfests etc.
<mlankhorst> and one way trips are more expensive than roundways :/
<mlankhorst> I never understood why..
<Laney> yo
<larsu> yo yo
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<seb128> Laney, happy birthday!
<larsu> oh right, happy birthday Laney!
<pitti> hey Laney, good morning
<pitti> Laney: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
 * pitti hugs Laney and throws some candy
<didrocks> pitti: answered and did the changes along the way! Now, looking at the DGRAM part
<didrocks> hey, happy birthday Laney! (g+ betrayed you :))
<Laney> thanks seb128 larsu pitti didrocks ;-)
<pitti> didrocks: I feel a bit bad about proposing these big changes, but I honestly think it's easier, smaller, and more robust
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I don't mind dropping this buffer which can enlarge as requested to pass the structure right away instead
<didrocks> pitti: I need to check about the blocking vs non blocking and do it
<pitti> didrocks: (non)blocking shouldn't behave any different with stream vs. dgram and read() vs. recv()
<didrocks> pitti: I'm trying to find a good example (most of them talk about getting back to TCP and doing serialization/deserialization)
<pitti> didrocks: (non)blocking shouldn't behave any different with stream vs. dgram and read() vs. recv()
<didrocks> pitti: I'm trying to find a good example (most of them talk about getting back to TCP and doing
<didrocks> serialization/deserialization)
<didrocks> (recopying back due to your lag)
<pitti> didrocks: perhaps udev_monitor_receive_device() in src/libudev/libudev-monitor.c ?
<pitti> didrocks: but it's really quite straightforward
<pitti> didrocks: except for flags (where you can pass MSG_DONTWAIT for non-blocking) it has the same signature as read()
<didrocks> ok, with recvmsg() then
<pitti> didrocks: and correspondingly, send() and write() are pretty much the same, just that one is for dgram, the other for stream
<didrocks> pitti: ok, giving it a try, thanks!
<pitti> didrocks: if you have a connected socket, use recv() (easier); for an unconnected socket recvmsg()
<didrocks> ah ok ;)
<pitti> didrocks: the big advantage is that you don't have to worry about message sizes and boundaries
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I just allocate the structure and pass as a parameter, I see
<pitti> didrocks: you send/receive one struct at a time, don't have to decode, etc.
<didrocks> pitti: what happens as the socket is non blocking? recv() will still get the size I guess, and so, only get one struct?
<didrocks> pitti: I'll need to adapt the send back though (using this socket to send cancel messages as a string)
<pitti> didrocks: right, just tell it you want to get sizeof(struct progress), you'll get one at a time
<pitti> didrocks: ah, perhaps define a "command" enum for the fsckd -> fsck direction, and send that?
<pitti> didrocks: (if that later needs some extensions, it could become a full "command struct" again)
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, will need to do this
<pitti> didrocks: dgram just means you have to do exactly as many recv()s than send()s; as long as you know what kind of data you expect, you can send different lengths
<didrocks> pitti: ok, giving it a try
<mlankhorst> ahhh found my libreoffice on desktop bug
<mlankhorst> how silly
<pitti> didrocks: ply_boot_client_tell_daemon_to_display_message()... why did they have so incredibly short and hard to read identifiers? :-)
<pitti> (could it be any longer?)
<didrocks> pitti: I found some longer one, if you are a fan :p
<didrocks> pitti: but yeah for ply_boot_client_* \o/
<didrocks> ones*
<mlankhorst> someone was abusing the api, long live asserts
<didrocks> pitti: I need to have a fixed length then for device name
<pitti> didrocks: hm, PATH_MAX?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, using that already in some other place
<pitti> _ask_daemon() vs. _tell_daemon() ... *sheesh*
 * pitti wants to add _if_you_please() and _nudge_daemon(), _shout_at_daemon() variants
<didrocks> pitti: seeing the activity on plymouth upstream git, you may get maintainership role then, I would think twice, even for the sake of joke! :)
<pitti> didrocks: ok, I'm through with the first round
<didrocks> pitti: thanks a lot! I'm looking on how to listen on the dgram, and then, once all done, will resend you a second version with the proposed enhancement
<didrocks> pitti: listen() is not supported on dgram socket, but I need to detect connexions, so, let's see how it goes
<didrocks> pitti: as I can't listen, it's easy to add new ones as they come, but unsure how to detect drop connexion…
<pitti> didrocks: oh, I wasn't aware of that; do you need this?
<pitti> didrocks: you already have a timeout after all, and if a fsckd is at 100% and just stops sending stuff that should be ok? or am I missing something?
<pitti> didrocks: if dgram becomes too unwieldy for some reason, you might also combine the approaches
<pitti> didrocks: i. e. keep STREAM and use read()/write() to send structs instead of strings
<pitti> didrocks: it's a little less robust since anyone sending garbage will break everything, but *shrug*
<pitti> and read/write can be interrupted and only be done partially, which is ugly for structs
<mlankhorst> compiz (core) - Info: Unity is not supported by your hardware. Enabling software rendering instead (slow).
<mlankhorst> compiz (core) - Info: Unity is fully supported by your hardware.
<mlankhorst> :/
<willcooke> heh
<brainwash> tedg: is https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-application/lp1411959-xfce-autostart/+merge/247051 a temporary build error?
<didrocks> pitti: well, if a fsck stop sending stuff, it's blocking if I can't get the disconnect
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, seems that sending read/write for struct is more risky than the existing approach
<pitti> didrocks: oh, what does it block?
<didrocks> pitti: well, I only timeout right now if number_device == 0 + timeout
<pitti> ah
<didrocks> pitti: I can get a timeout per device, but I need to register last message for each
<pitti> so fsckd doesn't send a final "I'm done" message? (which could just be that curr >= max)
<didrocks> pitti: at least, I register with the current approach exactly when a connection is drop
<didrocks> pitti: sending a final message is fine, but the issue is more about one process dying
<pitti> didrocks: *nod*, ok; that didn't seem crucial to me, but if it is, then we can discuss that on the ML too
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I think I'll keep the current code adapating to socket, and just modify to send cur, max instead of percentage
<didrocks> adapting*
<didrocks> pitti: in case I need to get that out again :)
<Laney> tkamppeter: do you have a VCS for s-c-p?
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/195930264/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-arm64.libreoffice_1%3A4.4.0~rc2-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, it fails to build
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, :-(
<mlankhorst> hooray, flipping working as intended
<mlankhorst> oops, FTL still broken :P
<Laney> larsu: have you looked into gnome-system-monitor black bg previously?
<mlankhorst> had 2 different clipping bugs!
<willcooke> http://notyetthere.org/unity8-windowed-mode/
<willcooke> \o/
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: yeah. well, it doesnt fail on the platforms we always had for LibreOffice: arm64 and ppc64el are new ...
<mlankhorst> uploading +sa30, it needs some testing but I think I fixed all glitches I've had on desktop..
<willcooke> just relashing my phone to try the windowed mode
<mlankhorst> there are 4 different ways of getting contents to the screen :P
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: dammit. forgot to remove those additional archs.
<mlankhorst> but now I mastered them!
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: bumping to a version with those removed right now.
<Laney> Sweet5hark1: if you didn't have a build there before then proposed-migration won't complain
<Sweet5hark1> Laney: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/1:4.3.3-0ubuntu3 did not have a build there ...
<Sweet5hark1> Laney, seb128: so an upload only breaking on new archs (never build before) should work in general?
<Laney> all good then, at least as far as proposed-migration is concerned
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: ^^
<mlankhorst> willcooke: I've ran into some issues with desktop after I fixed all the phone stuff, after all those fixes I noticed that compiz would work again correctly too in zero-copy mode, so I uploaded a fixed version. :P
<willcooke> mlankhorst, oh excellent!  thanks
<mlankhorst> FTL windowed, compiz, and glxgears windowed now work again as intended.. if only input did
<willcooke> seb128,  are you playing with Xmir on your U8 desktop?
<mlankhorst> it was broken, but sa30 should work (minus input)
 * willcooke -> late lunch
<mlankhorst> hm... Xmir might work as replacement for Xorg with the xmir driver in full desktop mode..
<mlankhorst> haven't tried lately..
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: FWIW, 1/ arm64 breaks on not building internal mwaw, 2/ ppc64el breaks on missing gcc-4.7 on that arch. For 1/ if we sync mwaw, we might use external mwaw (its already in main) 2/ multiple options: a/ test if any later gcc preprocs work now b/ bring gcc-4.7 to ppc64el c/ MIR and use ucpp on all platforms
<mlankhorst> ok it seems to work
<mlankhorst> installing ubuntu-desktop-mir, removing nvidia-prime and changing /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-xserver-command.conf from X -core to Xmir -core
<mlankhorst> hm or not.. bah
<mitya57> charles: JFYI: you have two indicator-datetime fixes in two different silos, while the description suggests that you wanted both fixes in one upload
<ChrisTownsend> Anybody else missing the box to enter the password in the greeter when first logging into the system with latest Vivid updates?
<ChrisTownsend> Password is still accepted, just no box is rendered...strange.
<mlankhorst> no idea why xserver is ignored, but replacing /usr/bin/X with Xmir works :P
<tkamppeter> Laney, yes, there is an upstream VCS. It is https://git.fedorahosted.org/cgit/system-config-printer.git/.
<tkamppeter> Laney, for wha do you need it? What do you want to contribute?
<Laney> tkamppeter: packaging change
<tkamppeter> Laney, so you do not want to contribute to the upstream code? On the packaging level I have never used a VCS.
<Laney> tkamppeter: indeed, OK that's fine then, thanks!
<tkamppeter> Laney, what do you want to change on the packaging?
<Laney> icon theme dependency (already uploaded)
<willcooke> mirsc
<willcooke> oops
<tkamppeter> Laney, OK, I have seen the change.
<mlankhorst> bleh, need hw cursor :P
<tedg> brainwash, I would expect so, but let me see.
<tedg> Eh, no. But known.
<brainwash> tedg: ok, hopefully this little change can land in vivid soon :)
<tedg> brainwash, Yeah, probably. Pushed a fix. Let's see what Jenkins thinks.
<brainwash> tedg: thanks :)
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, sorry was not around, reading backlog ... what Laney said, if we didn't have those archs it's fine to do without
<seb128> let me know when you have something to sponsor
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: hang on a sec.
<willcooke> all - got the school run in a mo.  Should be back in time for the meeting, but if not I wont be very late
<seb128> k
<Sweet5hark1> ... still building source package ...
<willcooke> back
<willcooke> #startmeeting Weekly Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-01-27
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jan 27 15:30:53 2015 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Weekly Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-01-27 | Current topic:
<willcooke> Roll call:  attente_, desrt, dgadomski_, didrocks, FJKong, Laney, larsu, mlankhorst, qengho, seb128, Sweet5ark1
<didrocks> hey
<dgadomski_> hey o/
<willcooke> I have updates for Themuso, robert_ancell, tkamppeter
<willcooke> s/for/from
<willcooke> Let's get this party started:  attente_
<willcooke> #topic attente_
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Weekly Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-01-27 | Current topic: attente_
<attente_> hi
<attente_> implementing the menu api on the mir server side, small menu fixes to the gdk backend to use it
<attente_> going to kernel bisect for https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1409133
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1409133 in linux (Ubuntu) "Heavy black flickering after VT switching on Intel Ironlake Mobile." [High,Incomplete]
<attente_> that's all from me
<willcooke> good stuff, thanks attente_
<willcooke> good luck with the bisect
<attente_> thanks
<willcooke> Let me know if you need anyone else pulling in to help
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Weekly Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-01-27 | Current topic: desrt
<desrt> hi!
<willcooke> How's CAM?
<desrt> i have been sitting here for hours waiting for my turn
<larsu> willcooke: under a bridge
<desrt> it's lovely.
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> Sorry I couldnt make it today - hopefully tomorrow will be easier
<desrt> been getting a lot of good work done here.  a lot of long-term items are getting reviews and merged
<willcooke> Awesome!
<desrt> the unix mount monitor stuff will land before i leave, it seems
<willcooke> great news
<desrt> also we landed the G_DECLARE_TYPE header macro stuff
<desrt> and now we are doing g_autoptr(GObject) which is a local variable that unrefs itself on scope ending
<desrt> which is ... nice
<desrt> GListModel probably also lands today or tomorrow
<willcooke> neat
<desrt> also chatting about some other things.... it's a good hackfest, in other words
<willcooke> great news
<desrt> that's all i really have to say
<willcooke> thanks desrt
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski_
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Weekly Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-01-27 | Current topic: dgadomski_
<dgadomski_> hey! I have some questions today and I appreciate your help in getting more info on those:
<dgadomski_> * one of the users is having problems with getting external mics working on his Thinkpad X240 (bug #1414706). It does not work neither directly nor via a docking station. I believe it has something to do with either CTIA<->OMTP jack incompatibility or it may require some quirks passed to the snd-hda-intel model=. Do you know who could have some more info in that area?
<ubot5> bug 1414706 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[20ALCTO1WW, Realtek ALC292, Black Mic, Left] No sound at all" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1414706
<seb128> dgadomski_, try asking diwic or themuso
<willcooke> Off the top of my head, I'd say TheMuso is probably a good starting point.  He's in UTC-12 so email would be easiest
<willcooke> what seb128 said :)
<dgadomski_> cool, thanks!
<dgadomski_> * Somehow related to bug #1104230 - if you have some windows on an extra display, and then you disconnect the display, the window is moved to the display that is left. If you then reconnect that extra display - the window does not move back. Is a feature to restore the window missing or is it a bug? If it is missing - is it triaged to be fixed at some point? It's super annoying for a group of users using lapt
<dgadomski_> ops with docking stations.
<seb128> diwic is on #ubuntu-devel atm
<ubot5> bug 1104230 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "DisplayPort 1.2 MST support is missing in the Intel driver" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1104230
<willcooke> dgadomski_, yeah I've heard people complaining about that one as well
<willcooke> dgadomski_, bregma_ & co should be able to help there
<seb128> feature or bug doesn't make much a difference, does it?
<seb128> but yeah, it's for bregma_'s team and a compiz thing
<dgadomski_> yeah, if it's a bug there is a chance that the implementation is already there, just not working ;)
<dgadomski_> * bug #445333 - I have talked to seb128 about it a while ago, are there any plans of including the fix in gtk2?
<bregma_> well, on 14.04 when I reconnect my external display ALL windows move to it, so it's just a colleciton of bugs
<ubot5> bug 445333 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu Trusty) "remember password on printing to windows printers does not work" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445333
<seb128> dgadomski_, did upstream decide on what they want to do with this one?
<seb128> I guess we could SRU it, it's just a non trivial change and would be good to have it landing upstream first
<dgadomski_> seb128: they still haven't made decision yet, they are being super cautious with adding anything to gtk2
<seb128> rightly so :-)
<dgadomski_> there are some users already using the hotfix I provided and they haven't reported any regressions yet, but we don't want to break gtk2 :)
<dgadomski_> I would appreciate considering it though
<seb128> yeah, we should probably start by uploading it to vivid
<dgadomski_> I mean consider backporting not breaking :)
<dgadomski_> I have posted a debdiff for vivid so we could give it a try
<seb128> right
<seb128> I'm going to have a look at sponsoring it
<dgadomski_> thank you
<dgadomski_> that's all from me today, thanks
<willcooke> thanks dgadomski_
<willcooke> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Weekly Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-01-27 | Current topic: didrocks
<didrocks> Ubuntu Make:
<didrocks> * Releasing Ubuntu Make 0.4.1 installing by default the java appmenu support and an intellij fix due to their web page change (http://blog.didrocks.fr/post/Bringing-appmenu-support-for-java-application-and-Ubuntu-Make-0.4.1-with-an-Intellij-IDEA-fix)
<didrocks> * Finishing up review and merging IDEA (non community) edition support
<didrocks> * Start helping a new contributor for other IDEs support
<didrocks> Systemd:
<didrocks> * continue on fsckd communication, bringing: final plymouth communication, being able to cancel current fsck at boot time, i18n support for themes not supporting it.
<didrocks> * review in progress, doing some polishing
<didrocks> Misc:
<didrocks> * patch pilot
<didrocks> * AA duties
<didrocks> .
<willcooke> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> yw
<willcooke> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Weekly Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-01-27 | Current topic: FJKong
<FJKong>  hey
<FJKong> * Fix bug: after preview skin from right click menu status bar icon error
<FJKong> * Fix bug: crash when switch skin from menu.
<FJKong> * bug review: status bar icon error from some skin, find reason it is caused by size of picture and trasparent, won't fix this type
<FJKong> * bug review: font size won't changed in setting menu, can't be reproduced
<FJKong> in progress: skin error after first installed package
<FJKong>  here is mine
<FJKong> .
<willcooke> thanks FJKong
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Weekly Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-01-27 | Current topic: Laney
<willcooke> <cake>
<Laney> HELLO
<Laney> • Mainly worked on splitting adwaita-icon-theme
<Laney> ∘ getting the icons in the right package
<Laney> ∘ removing all main deps on gnome-icon-theme to try and get g-i-t off the cd and ideally demoted to universe
<Laney> ‣ need to fix a couple of remaining BDs now, including gnome-system-monitor, see later on
<Laney> ∘ updating our icon theme to inherit from this
<Laney> ∘ found some gtk reftests don't work with our icon theme, added a patch to force these to adwaita for now (at the very least we need rtl icons to fix this, or to skip that test ...)
<Laney> • Poke at gnome-system-monitor transparent background, don't know what happen, larsu please halp
<Laney> • Merge webkitgtk, need to SRU, will do this week
<Laney> • Test eog without libgrip patches, using GTK's new GtkGesture support. It works! So those are now gone
<Laney> • poppler transition, couple of packages needed porting, nobody seemed to notice (good)
<larsu> Laney: drop overlay-scrollbars!
<Laney> • got pung to clean up the cdimage building machine as it was running low on space
<Laney> • Dig into a couple of proposed-migration issues for people
<Laney> 🎂
<seb128> lol
<Laney> you get one more cycle of this shit, then we can :p
<seb128> I could have bet on the o-s comment from larsu!
<Sweet5hark1> ;)
<larsu> Laney: I looked into it but couldn't find a solution either
<seb128> can't you just override the bg color for g-s-m?
<Laney> it's something to do with the border
<seb128> you did it for deja-dup iirc
<Laney> I can get the colour on the GtkBox but there's still a transparent border
<Laney> which is even still there with * { background-color: red }
<Laney> and border-color
<Laney> ho hum
<larsu> ya, that's what I saw as well
<larsu> maybe we've reached the end of that hack
<Laney> how can there be an unstyleable transparent area?
<Laney> anyway, post-meeting ;-)
<larsu> that's a good question
<willcooke> </cake>
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<willcooke> #topic larsu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Weekly Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-01-27 | Current topic: larsu
<larsu> * finsihed up some gtk 3.14 theme fixes
<larsu> * fixed the volume slider (wasn't moving properly when dragging)
<larsu> * put gedit menubar back (upstream, almost ready to merge)
<larsu> I have a package built for that, but it still has a header bar. Adding a titlebar makes it look weird
<larsu> we decided to talk about what to do there when we see each other next week
<larsu> * fixed an indicator-messages problem that phone people were hitting (unable to reply to messages)
<larsu> * at a hackfest since sunday! Lots of discussions etc.
<larsu> </larsu>
<willcooke> thanks larsu
<willcooke> #topic mlankhorst
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Weekly Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-01-27 | Current topic: mlankhorst
<mlankhorst> noon
<mlankhorst> oh just in time
<mlankhorst> working on xmir, getting lts-utopic packages accepted
<mlankhorst> most of the desktop works now on es2 and mesa
<mlankhorst> fixed the mesa dri2 acceleration too
<mlankhorst> not much else going on right now :)
<willcooke> thanks mlankhorst
<willcooke> hopefully we can make a start on input stuff next week with the Mir guys
<mlankhorst> cursor support would be nice too
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Weekly Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-01-27 | Current topic: qengho
<qengho> Heya.
<qengho> * More Mir work. Trying to figure out how to get around a dlopen'd protobuf problem. I may need advice here. More later.
<qengho> * New chromium release 40.0.2214.93. Testing and fixing now.
<qengho> EOF.
<willcooke> !!  fast
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> thanks qengho
<seb128> new chromium \o/ :-)
<qengho> seb128: You have DRI3, yes? I'll have something for you to test in 4h.
<willcooke> mlankhorst /might/ be able to give you some pointers with Mir?
<seb128> qengho, I don't know, I've an i5 intel video, how do I tell?
<seb128> @mir, there is #ubuntu-mir as well, bunch of helpful people there :-)
<meetingology> seb128: Error: "mir," is not a valid command.
<qengho> seb128: if you had the crasher you asked about, you do. The intel driver is a good indicator you do.
<seb128> k
<seb128> I'm happy to do testing then
<willcooke> qengho I saw that missing url bubble again the other day, but I still haven't worked out the cause of events which makes it happen, so I think it might be a JS thing, perhaps the URLs are not really URLs at all but JS functions. Going to look more next time
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Weekly Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-01-27 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> • tested touch rtm updates, reported some bugs
<seb128> • some small ubuntu-system-settings reviews
<seb128> • updated unity8 bugfix branch after review comments, got it landed
<seb128> • updated casper to have the desktop-next iso starts the live session without the configuration wizard, users want to try the desktop not configure their user account/computer
<seb128> • tried qtmir fix for gtk rendering issues on unity8
<seb128> • worked on some ubuntu-system-settings privacy panel bugs
<seb128> • helped debugging unity8-desktop not starting after yesterday updates (platform-api issue, being addressed)
<seb128> • usual share of desktop related bugs triages and discussions
<seb128> </week>
<willcooke> thx seb128
<willcooke> #topic Sweet5hark1
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Weekly Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-01-27 | Current topic: Sweet5hark1
<Sweet5hark1> heya
<Sweet5hark1> - ran autopkgtests for 4.4.0 locally, tweaked around some failures
<Sweet5hark1> - uploaded libreoffice 4.4.0~rc2/vivid
<Sweet5hark1> -- includes these MIRs: libfreehand, libodfgen, libabw, libe-book, libeot
<Sweet5hark1> -- other MIRs/system libs punted for an later upload
<Sweet5hark1> -- (new) arm64 doesnt build yet because of internal mwaw (to investigate: can we simply build with external mwaw -> needs sync)
<Sweet5hark1> -- (new) ppc64el doesnt build yet because of gcc-4.7 missing, options: a/ check if newer gcc preprocessors work for LibreOffice by now b/ port gcc 4.7 on ppc64el too c/ MIR and use and test using ucpp instead on all platforms
<Sweet5hark1> -- however, forgot to remove ppc64el, arm64 from platform, done now with the just-created http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/vivid/4.4.0/libreoffice_4.4.0~rc2-0ubuntu2_source.changes
<Sweet5hark1> - finished libreoffice 4.2.8/trusty SRU
<Sweet5hark1> - some investigation on libreoffice android viewer, tiled rendering, gtk+tiled rendering on MIR options
<Sweet5hark1> - LibreOffice migrated from freedesktop to http://bugs.documentfoundation.org
<Sweet5hark1> -- thus freedesktop bugzie should have lost 25% of bugs, users and traffic over the weekend. To other freedesktop projects: enjoy your speedup.
<Sweet5hark1> - this week: FOSDEM preparations (talks, slides, BoD and employee meetings)
<willcooke> thanks Sweet5hark1
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Weekly Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-01-27 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<willcooke> Worked on:
<willcooke> - Released unity-greeter 14.04.11 (SRU)
<willcooke> - Released lightdm 1.13.1
<willcooke> - Released simple-scan 3.15.4
<willcooke> - Sponsored GNOME updates
<willcooke> - Updated Sudoku and Mahjongg to 3.14
<willcooke> Currently working on:
<willcooke> - Unity Greeter update for vivid (tests are failing on vivid, not on 14.04)
<willcooke> - TPM support
<willcooke> - Updating Indic font packages
<willcooke> #topic themuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Weekly Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-01-27 | Current topic: themuso
<willcooke> * Made a breakthrough WRT bug #1066157. Just got to make the dash work properly with orca when open and closed more than once. Additionally a small bit of work on the Orca side will be needed for Vivid.
<willcooke> * Updated pulseaudio to version 5.99.3 in the transitions PPA, ppa:ubuntu-desktop/transitions.
<ubot5> bug 1066157 in unity (Ubuntu) "dash +orca does not speak the names of application icons" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066157
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Weekly Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-01-27 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<willcooke> - system-config-printer: Uploaded and verified fixes of second SRU for Utopic. Now automatic driver download should work again in all situations. Also uploaded a second SRU for Trusty with the same fixes and uploaded the fixes to Vivid and submitted them upstream.
<willcooke> - Started discussion on project ideas for Google Summer of Code 2015.
<willcooke> - Bugs
<willcooke> #topic Any other business
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Weekly Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-01-27 | Current topic: Any other business
<willcooke> It's the start of the annual review process
<willcooke> YAY
<willcooke> Expect emails and stuff
 * didrocks got emails, even spam, waiting for stuff
<willcooke> I hope you all have a fun time @ FOSDEM
<willcooke> See some of you on Sunday/Monday
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jan 27 16:03:46 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2015/ubuntu-desktop.2015-01-27-15.30.moin.txt
<willcooke> thanks all
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> thanks willcooke
 * willcooke -> Back to shouting at mirscreencast
<dgadomski_> thanks
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, so http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/vivid/4.4.0/libreoffice_4.4.0~rc2-0ubuntu2_source.changes is ready for sponsoring?
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: yes
<Laney> don't you want to wait for the current version to migrate?
<didrocks> willcooke: hopefully it's not mirsoundrecorder :)
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, done
<seb128> Laney, ups, sorry, read your comment after dputting
<Laney> guess not
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: libreoffice-l10n should not need a rebuild
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: thanks. sorry for the extra hassle
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, no worry
<attente_> qengho: i think i might've had a similar problem because i accidentally had the mir android packages installed
<qengho> attente_: which problem? DRI3 crasher?
<seb128> hum
<seb128> is anybody else having lot of spacing in their sound menus "app entries"?
<didrocks> not more than usual, but I didn't restart after updating today
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, want to try in a guest session maybe? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: confirmed in a guest, after starting rhythmbox -> rhythmbox registered, but no controls showing on
<seb128> didrocks, thanks!
<didrocks> yw :)
<seb128> larsu, Laney, ^ any idea?
<seb128> ja
<seb128> it's today's light-themes update
<seb128> I guess it's it as well that makes the password entry on the greeter not visible
<seb128> yep, confirmed
<larsu> head -> desk
<seb128> mitya57, ^
<seb128> larsu, sorry :-(
<larsu> seb128: which updates are in there? The gnome-panel one?
<seb128> larsu, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-themes/14.04+15.04.20150126.1-0ubuntu1
<larsu> could be any of them :/
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: oh right: could you please sync libmwaw_0.3.4-1 from debian experimental to vivid? for the next libreoffice upload ...
<Sweet5hark1> (so not terribly urgent)
<seb128> larsu, let me know if I can help testing/finding the issue
<larsu> seb128: thanks
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, synced
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: awesome, thx
<seb128> yw!
<attente_> qengho: mir protobuf issue
<qengho> attente_: Ah. Thanks.
<attente_> think it had to do with having both the mesa and android packages installed simultaneously. could be a different problem though
<qengho> attente_: I think this is different.
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> I again have polkit auth screwed after some updates
<attente_> ah, ok
<seb128> pitti, did you have hints on how to debug that? logind restarted some 15 minutes ago, I guess that was part of the upgrades, since I get polkit prompt for every action (like things wanting to write user datas to accountsservice, update-manager to check for updates, etc)
<pitti> seb128: ah, you couldn't reproduce last time with merely restarting logind, right?
<pitti> seb128: what's loginctl show-session $XDG_SESSION_ID
<seb128> pitti, indeed not
 * mitya57 reads the scrollback
<seb128> pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9900729/
<seb128> pitti, I guess active=no is wrong?
<mitya57> larsu: "could be any of them" — no, could be any of *your* changes ;)
<seb128> pitti, that session is c5 but I've a c2 which is active
<seb128> pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9900750/ is c2
<pitti> seb128: right, that looks wrong, if c5 is your active session
<pitti> Timestamp=lun. 2015-01-26 08:13:13 CET
<pitti> seb128: is that plausible? i. e. is your computer running since (at least) yesterday morning, when you logged in first?
<seb128> pitti, yes, that seems about right for my uptime/last boot
<seb128> pitti, I did close my session and logged back in since though
<pitti> seb128: i. e. did you log out and back in, and perhaps there was still some leftover process from the old c2 session which kept the session alive?
<larsu> mitya57: dude...
<larsu> seb128: found the issue - the menu item sets the spinner class on itself and the way spinners are drawn got changed in gtk
<seb128> larsu, ah, great :-)
<seb128> larsu, that was efficient, how did you find it?
<seb128> pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9900820/
<larsu> seb128: gtkinspector!
<larsu> seb128: navigated to the menu item to see what style is set on it
<didrocks> seb128: don't start blaming chrome!
<didrocks> I see what you are doing here :)
<seb128> pitti, so maybe it has nothing to do with the update, I also restarted my session which could be the issue
<seb128> didrocks, :-)
<pitti> seb128: ah, that makes sense; they are both on vt7 and display :0, so I guess logind becomes confused
<seb128> pitti, but why is that session still marked as active?
<pitti> seb128: well, I think the old logind might still have known which one is "really" active, but as that's due to watching VT changes it doesn't get written to /run/systemd/
<seb128> shouldn't the logout have flagged it inactive?
<pitti> seb128: I suppose the restarted login just iterated over them and marked the first one active that "fitted"
<seb128> oh, ok
<pitti> seb128: yeah, I guess that's roughly the direction of the bug
<seb128> that would make sense
<mitya57> larsu is super fast
<seb128> want me to report that?
<pitti> seb128: would you mind filing one with all the output from above and the summary of how you (re)started sessions?
<pitti> seb128: I think it should be possible to reproduce that somehow; i. e. log out with some leftover processes (so that c2 doesn't close), log back in, restart logind
<seb128> right
<pitti> seb128: hm, actually /run/systemd/sessions/c2 does have the ACTIVE flag
<pitti> seb128: so it might be more complicated, like restarting logind while the session gets changed or whatnot
<seb128> I updated from update-manager on desktop
<seb128> so I for sure didn't log out during the update
<pitti> ok, good data point
<pitti> seb128: well, it could still be that logind re-evaluates ACTIVE at startup (which would make sense)
<pitti> seb128: blindly trusting what's in /run doesn't sound like a good idea
<pitti> seb128: playing with that in a VM
<seb128> pitti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1415104
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1415104 in systemd (Ubuntu) "logind flags wrong session as active" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> seb128: merci
<seb128> pitti, merci à toi !
<pitti> seb128: hm, what's weird is that c2 is in state "opening"
<seb128> yeah
<pitti> seb128: I tried that and the old one is in state "closing" after logging out and back in
<seb128> pitti, is the timestamp supposed to be the session start?
<pitti> seb128: ah, reproduced!
<seb128> oh, great!
<seb128> how?
<pitti> seb128: sent to the bug report; pretty much as I suspected above
<seb128> pitti, makes sense, thanks for looking at it!
<pitti> seb128: I'll look at it tomorrow, I'm too tired today I'm afraid
<seb128> pitti, yeah, no hurry, it's not like it was happening often or not easy to workaround
<seb128> would be nice to fix for vivid release though
<pitti> seb128: yes, absolutely; I haven't looked into the code yet, but my gut feeling is that it's rather shallow
<seb128> good
<mitya57> larsu: please ping me if you need approve/landing
<larsu> mitya57: will do, thanks (at a hackfest, might take a while)
<mitya57> larsu: btw, seb128 also talked about an issue with unity-greeter, that's probably because you dropped an unico rule from unity-greeter.css, right?
<seb128> mitya57, larsu, I tried to add that line back it doesn't fix it
<larsu> right, unico rules didn't do anything anymore
<seb128> larsu, btw I expect users are going to be highly confused by the greeter one, the password entry is missing
<seb128> you can actually type but I expect we start receiving soon "I can't log in anymore" bugs
<mitya57> I can revert both larsu's changes temporarily if needed
<seb128> mitya57, thanks, let's see if larsu comes with a fix today, if not that might be a good idea indeed
<larsu> seb128: can I test the greeter in my session?
<seb128> larsu, unity-greeter --test-mode
<seb128> larsu, be careful, it might disable some g-s-d/u-s-d plugins from your user config
<larsu> awesome! Thanks
<seb128> e.g changing the active gsettings key
<seb128> just in case you notice that e.g multimedia keys stop working
<larsu> I can't log in anymore!?!!!!1!
<seb128> lol
<larsu> same issue, it sets spinner
<paulltk_> hello, i've got a problem with dual booting my hp envy 4-1100ed. My pc was delivered with Windows 8.1, and now is want to install ubuntu besides it. I've made a bootable USB stick with ubuntu 14.01 on it, my BIOS settings are ok, my internal hdd has unallocated space and i did everything i had to do to install ubuntu according to several 'how tos', but when i boot ubuntu fron the USB, i don't get the choice how to install ubu
<paulltk_> the screen where i’m supposed to choose a partition on which i want to install ubuntu, except the fact that it shows no storage at all. The section is completely empty. Does someone know what’s going on?
<willcooke> hey paulltk_ - you would be best of asking in the #ubuntu channel.  Those guys are better placed to help I think
<willcooke> oh, looks like you are already there
<paulltk_> willcooke, thanks, yeah i didn't know where i could ask best
<willcooke> paulltk_, as a side note - could it be a UEFI BIOS thing?  Secure boot?
<paulltk_> willcooke, secure boot is disabled, i think not so, besides i thought that ubuntu had a signature?
<paulltk_> willcooke, anyway thanks for your help!
<willcooke> paulltk_, nw
 * willcooke -> EOD
<larsu> Laney: still around?
<mitya57> my IRC says he's away
 * larsu is trying to find out why we're not shipping all icons in adwaita-icon-theme
<larsu> but it can wait till tomorrow - it's his bday after all
<mitya57> some of the icons are in adwaita-icon-theme-full
<larsu> interesting...
<mitya57> that's what we had in gnome-icon-theme previously
<mitya57> larsu: btw, any update on the theme issues? should I do the temporary revert as agreed with seb128?
 * mitya57 → EOD, too late here
<larsu> mitya57: no, found both issues already. Just have to come up with patches
<robert_ancell> larsu, what's the other MP you refer to in https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/unity-greeter/dont-set-spinner/+merge/247770?
<larsu> robert_ancell: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/ubuntu-themes/unity-greeter-pw-entry/+merge/247771
<larsu> it sets a -gtk-icon-source on the entry
<larsu> problem is that we don't draw spinners anymore unless they're spinning
<larsu> so setting the .spinner class results in getting opacity=0 for your widget when it's inactive
<larsu> robert_ancell: I have the same problem in i-sound, please wait with merging that second one
<robert_ancell> larsu, do we need a dependency on unity-themes?
<larsu> no
<robert_ancell> ok
<larsu> whichever theme you're using should support this
<larsu> Adwaita does, for example
<larsu> robert_ancell: done
<larsu> thanks for the review
<robert_ancell> np
<larsu> note: this won't work until our adwaita-icon-theme gets process-working-symbolic
<larsu> or out theme gets a custom one...
<larsu> no clue why it's not in the package, will ask Laney tomorrow
<robert_ancell> larsu, yeah, that's why I was wondering if we should put a dependency in debian/control. But it's probably just easier to wait
 * larsu nods
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-01-28
<didrocks> good morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> re seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks :-)
<pitti> bonjour didrocks et seb128 !
<seb128> lut pitti, ça va comment ?
<didrocks> bonjour pitti :)
<pitti> seb128: je vais bien, merci ! alors, trop de bugs :)
<pitti> seb128: hm, today's live image is broken -- something creates ~ubuntu/.config as user root and thus makes it not writable; causes the desktop to mostly fail
<pitti> chown'ing it on VT1 and kill -9 -1 helps
<seb128> pitti, shrug, I guess that's my fault :-/
<seb128> pitti, I added a snippet to casper that mkdir a subdir in there
<seb128> let me have a look to fixing it
<pitti> seb128: there's a .config/ubuntu-systmre-settings
<pitti> seb128: with "wizard-has-run"
<seb128> yeah that's it
<pitti> seb128: thanks
<seb128> sorry for the issue
<seb128> also the desktop shouldn't fail to start because a dir is not writable :-/
<pitti> seb128: well, ~/.config is kinda important..
<seb128> well, you could also have a full disk
<seb128> that shouldn't let you out in the cold
<mlankhorst> morning
<willcooke> morning
<seb128> hey willcooke mlankhorst
<didrocks> hey mlankhorst, willcooke
<seb128> didrocks, pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9913882/ looks good to you?
<Laney> larsu: missing icons -> add to debian/not-in-humanity.txt in adwaita-icon-theme and upload it
<Laney> good morning!
<pitti> seb128: WFM; that's essentially what I did on the live system
<larsu> Laney: morning!
<larsu> Laney: but ... why?!
<seb128> pitti, danke
<pitti> seb128: OTOH, why do we need a "wizard-has-run" file on the live CD?
<didrocks> seb128: +1
<didrocks> seb128: I got into the same trap 6 years ago, sorry, forgot to warn you about it :)
<seb128> pitti, to not have the unity8 first run/configure your tz/password/wifi/etc on the live session
<seb128> didrocks, :-)
<mitya57> Laney, larsu: I have already uploaded a-i-t with that icon added to landing-000
<Laney> larsu: we've had a split like this for years
 * didrocks remembers to have broken the live during christmas period :)
<Laney> mitya57: ok, why a silo?
<seb128> hey larsu, wie gehts?
<didrocks> and uploading the fix on the 25 of december ;)
<seb128> hey larsu
<didrocks> morning Laney, larsu!
<larsu> bonjout seb128, didrocks!
<larsu> *bonjour
<larsu> I'm tired
<mitya57> Laney: I wanted to have all three fixes in one place to ask seb128 to test it :)
<Laney> the idea is to keep cd space down by avoiding shipping icons in multiple themes
<larsu> mitya57: cool, thanks
<seb128> larsu, mitya57, no fix for the greeter no-password-prompt issue?
<mitya57> seb128: it needs fixes in THREE packages
<larsu> seb128: already in trunk
<seb128> larsu, can we land trunk?
<mitya57> unfortunately larsu's unity-greeter fix FTBFS
<seb128> mitya57, we need changed to unity-greeter?
<larsu> mitya57: really? robert_ancell reviewed it
<seb128> from the team meeting yesterday I think to remember that robert_ancell is working on the build issues on vivid
<mitya57> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/unity-greeter/dont-set-spinner/+merge/247770
<seb128> but yeah, probably new vala or something
<mitya57> larsu: yes, and the bot agrees with me
<seb128> robert_ancell summary at the meeting has "- Unity Greeter update for vivid (tests are failing on vivid, not on 14.04)"
<larsu> mitya57: there's a mitya51 that is not you?!
 * larsu is confused
<mitya57> there are lots of mityas
<larsu> interesting. sorry about that.
<larsu> hm, build works for me
<mitya57> no problem, I noticed the branch from IRC logs
<larsu> and I doubt robert_ancell didn't test that
<seb128> larsu, mitya57, hum, k, so if unity-greeter can't be build/uploaded, we might need to revert the theme change that broken it until u-g issue is resolved
<seb128> larsu, test what?
<Laney> did you try the testsuite?
<seb128> larsu, u-g fails tests on vivid according to the meeting summary from robert_ancell
<larsu> seb128: he approved the change, so I figured he'd have tested it
<seb128> larsu, yeah, the change probably doesn't create regressions, still some u-g tests fail on vivid and that blocks upload to the distro until resolved
<Laney> probably despite the already known test failure
<seb128> larsu, which is orthogonal to your change but blocks its landing
<larsu> ya
<larsu> Laney: `make check` runs for me. I have to admit I didn't build the package though. Just from trunk
<mitya57> seb128: maybe I can just upload the fix with disabled tests?
<larsu> seb128, mitya57: please don't revert the theme
<larsu> I can give you a small patch that should make this work
<seb128> mitya57, I would prefer not disabling tests, it might be that there is something wrong in vala in vivid and that the binary is going to be buggy in result
<larsu> but also shows static images for proper spinners when they are not spinning
<mlankhorst> morning
<mitya57> larsu: small patch for -themes that doesn't require changes to greeter?
<mitya57> that would be ideal
<mlankhorst> is there anyone from the MIR team here?
<didrocks> pitti: I'm paying a high price in rebasing just to disable plymouth (as I did readd in multiple commits), ensuring that each commits can build, fixing typos, rebasing… and so on :p
<Laney> oops, uploaded a ftbfsing a-l-m
<didrocks> mlankhorst: I am
<larsu> mitya57: we need the change to the greeter - this patch would just trade bugs
<mlankhorst> didrocks: can you promote libepoxy in trusty? for xorg-server-lts-utopic. old bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libepoxy/+bug/1342605
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1342605 in libepoxy (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libepoxy" [High,Fix released]
<didrocks> mlankhorst: the MIR seems to have been already approved, right? So you just need an archive admin, not a MIR team member (some MIR team member aren't aa)
<mitya57> larsu: the adwaita-icon-theme change is needed in any case, right?
<mlankhorst> ok I just wasn't sure because this is an older version than the one from utopic that was approved
<didrocks> mlankhorst: did you upload xorg already?
<mlankhorst> yeah
<didrocks> mlankhorst: you should get it into -proposed, and then, I can (with my AA hat) promote the deps
<larsu> mitya57: yes
<didrocks> mlankhorst: not accepted to -proposed as far as I can see
<didrocks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server
<larsu> I wish we could fix the greeter tests instead though
<mlankhorst> didrocks: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/xorg-server-lts-utopic ?
<Laney> let's look at the tests ;-)
<larsu> yes, please
<didrocks> mlankhorst: waow, the summary page doesn't show it!
<mlankhorst> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server-lts-utopic/2:1.16.0-1ubuntu1.2~trusty1
<didrocks> mlankhorst: yeah, seeing here
<mlankhorst> oke, good :-)
<didrocks> mlankhorst: let me do a quick sanity check in term of deps
<didrocks> mlankhorst: ok, no deps change, promoting
<seb128> Laney, larsu, unity-greeter fails to build for me as well
<didrocks> mlankhorst: I'm quite unsure how this will work btw as it's not in -update, let's see
<mlankhorst> no idea either
<larsu> seb128: tbh, I think we should upload the fix...
<seb128> larsu, which one?
<larsu> seb128: clearly the test is not related to my branch
<seb128> larsu, well, the package is going to fail to build
<seb128> or what do you mean?
<seb128> you suggest disabling the testsuit?
<larsu> yes
<seb128> I don't like that, there might be real problems due to the new vala or something
<larsu> is the version we have in vivid now failing to build as well?
<seb128> we should understand the errors
<seb128> yes
<didrocks> mlankhorst: yeah, that doesn't work
<mlankhorst> hm iirc some package in precise got promoted for similar reasons, but can't remember if that was the case or not
<seb128> larsu, the tests have warnings like
<seb128> (./unity-greeter-test:14152): Gtk-WARNING **: Could not find the icon 'image-missing-ltr'. The 'hicolor' theme
<seb128> was not found either, perhaps you need to install it.
<mitya57> that should not be related
<larsu> should be fixed anyway...
<didrocks> mlankhorst: pinged colin about it
<seb128> larsu, yeah, not sure what we are arguing on there
<didrocks> see #ubuntu-release
<mlankhorst> oke
<seb128> larsu, robert_ancell wrote in his weekly summary that it's working on fixing the tests, but that didn't happen yet
<seb128> larsu, if it takes a week we don't want to have the password prompt missing on the greeter for a week
<seb128> I can drop an email to robert and see tomorrow where he is with those issues
<larsu> seb128: wait for a moment. I'm still trying to reproduce
<larsu> seb128: do you see the same problem when building in source?
 * larsu doesn't get any of those warnings
<seb128> no, only with debuild
<seb128> I guess another env issue
<seb128> larsu, unset XDG_DATA_DIRS make check
<seb128> that reproduces it
<seb128> the env in which the tests are run doesn't have the XDG_ variables it seems
<larsu> seb128: thanks!!
<seb128> larsu, yw!
<larsu> they should definitely run with those set
<larsu> shouldn't crash without them, though
<seb128> yeah, not sure what change the env in the packaging tools
<larsu> the test env should set them afaic
<larsu> *afaik
<seb128> bug in the tests then?
<larsu> bug in the system whereever the tests are running I would say
<mitya57> Hm, I seem to get a message about hicolor not found even if I install hicolor-icon-theme
<Laney> see previous chat
<seb128> mitya57, it's because XDG_DATA_DIRS is not set
<Laney> XDG spec says you should cater for them being unset or empty
<larsu> this is a bug in gtk even
<Laney> why?
<Laney> the test runner sets XDG_DATA_DIRS
<larsu> Laney: sure? I get the exact same error when unsetting it
<Laney> look at tests/test.vala
 * Laney builds
<larsu> so the problem in gtk is this: it doesn't find an icon and falls back to image-missing-ltr, but doesn't check whether _that_ is there
<larsu> hm, that icon is shipped with gtk
<mitya57> larsu: do you want a stacktrace? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9914563/
<larsu> thanks, but I've already figured it out
<larsu> seb128: so ... these tests can be fixed by a gtk upload :)
<seb128> great!
<seb128> what's the issue?
<seb128> we don't ship the icon in our binary?
<seb128> e.g .install to update?
<larsu> seb128: gtk doesn't. It has the icon in tree, but fails to include it as a resource (a simple Makefile.am change)
<seb128> oh ok
<larsu> seb128: do we have the time for this? Or do you want to revert?
 * larsu needs a bit to test everything
<seb128> larsu, let's move forward
<Laney> you can also fix the test to set up XDG_DATA_DIRS properly and install an icon theme
<seb128> Laney, it's not set properly?
<seb128> I though you said it was
<Laney> well it doesn't add the system directories if the variable isn't there
<seb128> k, which is the case there
<larsu> Laney: all packages have to do this?
<Laney> It sets the variable up itself to point to a private directory
<Laney> so it ends up being called like XDG_DATA_DIRS=/.../unity-greeter/usr/share/ ./testsuite
<Laney> instead of XDG_DATA_DIRS=/usr/local/share/:/usr/share/:/.../unity-greeter/usr/share/ ./testsuite
<larsu> Laney: it appends the system dirs, though
<Laney> where?
<Laney> also couldn't this set GSETTINGS_SCHEMA_DIR instead?
<larsu> hm? What does that have to do with it?
<larsu> test.c:758
<pitti> didrocks: err, I was sure I read "Exit statuses" somewhere, sorry about that
<pitti> didrocks: hence my recommendation to use "status" or "states" -- weird brain-o!
<didrocks> pitti: ah, I thought you wanted to remove the "Exit"
<didrocks> pitti: thanks again for all the reviews!
<pitti> didrocks: I'm currently knee-deep in debugging two other things and have two meetings in the afternoon
<pitti> didrocks: but I suppose there's not much further stuff that I'll find by myself, so feel free to post upstream!
<Laney> larsu: one sec
<didrocks> pitti: ok, doing some final testing and preparing the email! good luck for your debugging :)
<pitti> didrocks: thanks, and good luck with the upstreaming!
<didrocks> thx!
<pitti> didrocks: lennart is currently on a "catch up with ML and patches" quad-damage spree, so good time :)
<didrocks> heh, indeed!
<willcooke> mlankhorst, did you see my message last night about input in Mir?
<mlankhorst> yeah
<mlankhorst> good news
<Laney> larsu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9914739/
<willcooke> mlankhorst, is it?  I was going to ask - does it look like we're getting closer to what we need?
<willcooke> I'll take "good news" to be a yes :)
<willcooke> seb128, I opened this too:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1415161
<mlankhorst> well it's not what you think it is, but it's useful for me
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1415161 in Unity 8 "U8 application windows don't remember their location or size when switching between Windowed->Staged->Windowed" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> mlankhorst, progress LD#
<willcooke> :D
<Laney> gives: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9914743/
<larsu> Laney: that might be necessary, but doesn't fix the issue
<willcooke> seb128, I dont think it will be useful for pure desktop mode necessarily
<mlankhorst> afaict it's required to get rid of the separate mir threads, X is single threaded
<larsu> Laney: and I wonder why it's compiling the schema itself anyway...
<larsu> Laney: so that we can run the test in-tree?
<Laney> I guess
<mlankhorst> but it doesn't mean input support is suddenly better
<mlankhorst> from what I can tell at least
<willcooke> mlankhorst, ohh, ok.
<willcooke> sad face
<Laney> it fixes the *build*, and means that the test doesn't mess up XDG_DATA_DIRS (and presumably runs with right icons now)
<Laney> but you're probably right about there being a gtk bug too
<larsu> Laney: I'm pretty sure it doesn't fix the build
<Laney> ...
<Laney> I tried it
<Laney> 28/01 10:11:10 <Laney> gives: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9914743/
<larsu> oh, you added ubuntu-mono as well
<larsu> fair enough, sorry
<Laney> ya
 * larsu focussed on the GSETTINGS_SCHEMA_DIR
<larsu> Laney: thanks a lot. That makes things easier. Want me to just add this patch to my branch?
<mitya57> Laney: isn't humanity-icon-theme enough?
<Laney> dunno
<Laney> larsu: sure
<larsu> Laney: done, thanks again
<larsu> seb128: ^
<Laney> ty
<Laney> mitya57: you want to re-upload to landing-000?
<mitya57> Laney: I can (though in this case it will be -0ubuntu3)
<Laney> yeah, I don't know why this native package has a non-native version number
<Laney> doesn't really matter
<Sweet5hark> bonjours a tous!
<Sweet5hark> pitti: I see the libreoffice autopkgtests for are red -- but the logs show a happy "junit-subsequentcheck PASS" on both i386 and amd64. Any hints?
<pitti> junit-subsequentcheck FAIL non-zero exit status 1
<mitya57> Laney: wait a minute
<pitti> patching file solenv/gbuild/JunitTest.mk
<pitti> Hunk #1 FAILED at 57.
<pitti> 1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file solenv/gbuild/JunitTest.mk.rej
<pitti> Sweet5hark: ^ probably due to that? ^
 * Laney freezes
 * mitya57 wonders why dpkg refuses to build a .dsc
<seb128> willcooke, ok, do they want us to file bugs about wm issues? I assumed that it was not very useful to do so yet, since they basically did 10% of the work needed, so you could file like a list of an hundred "bugs"
<willcooke> seb128, I saw a feature I wanted so I logged a bug :D
<seb128> willcooke, sure, I'm just asking if we should spam them
<Sweet5hark> pitti: where did you find that? so far I only found "hunk succeeded ..." at https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/vivid/view/AutoPkgTest/job/vivid-adt-libreoffice/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/results/log
<seb128> willcooke, like I can open some 30 of those todays if you want to track every detail of wm
<seb128> we should maybe talk to them to know if they think it's useful there
<willcooke> seb128, I'll put it on the agenda for next week.... do they want feature requests from us.  I think we should log them, since "we" have 10 years of knowing about a desktop WM
<seb128> or if we should let them get it a better working state first
<seb128> willcooke, right, some of them do as well, they used to maintain compiz :-)
<willcooke> fair
<willcooke> :)
<didrocks> seb128: "suffer from" you meant?
<willcooke> :D
<mitya57> Laney: uploaded to 000
<seb128> didrocks, that too indeed!
<Laney> groovy
<seb128> larsu, sorry, do you have something ready/that needs sponsoring?
<Laney> seb128: that's what mitya57 just uploaded
<larsu> seb128: I think mitya57 is on it
<seb128> great
<Laney> I think we can get the gtk fix via upstream now
<larsu> right
<Laney> assuming larsu still thinks it's worth it
<larsu> Laney: definitely needed
 * larsu is hacking Makefile.am right now
<Laney> \m/
 * darkxst thinks mitya57 needs an ambulance ;) atleast thats what you get in Aus when you dial 000!
<darkxst> seb128, if your looking for things to sponsor ;) my gnome-session wayland split needs sponsoring ;)
<seb128> darkxst, hey, I can try to have look today
<darkxst> seb128, thanks
<mitya57> darkxst: :D
<Laney> darkxst: did bigon get back to you?
<Laney> (oh hi bigon, didn't know you were here!)
<didrocks> we can pay him in beer over the week-end otherwise
<darkxst> Laney, no
<mitya57> Laney: oh, it again ftbfs
<Laney> wtf
<Laney> can it really be?
<mitya57> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/196018040/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-ppc64el.unity-greeter_15.04.2-0ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<pitti> Sweet5hark: it's the latest log -- https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/vivid-adt-libreoffice/122/ARCH=i386,label=adt/console (at the bottom)
 * mitya57 tries to understand what happened
<Laney> unmet build deps, what even?
<mitya57> Laney, my fault probably
<bigon> darkxst: hey
<darkxst> bigon, hi
<bigon> you should better ask to somebody else in the debian GNOME team, I'm quite unavailable ATM
<mitya57> Laney: I don't want to do a -0ubuntu4, so maybe I'll upload it directly to archive with -0ubuntu2?
<Laney> hang on
<Laney> that would be fine if you want to
<bigon> (didrocks: I hope I'll be able to attend fosdem, that's not 100% sure ATM :/)
<Sweet5hark> pitti: doh! thanks, I was confused by jenkins showing "last successful artifacts" were I expected "last artifacts" ....
<didrocks> bigon: argh, keep us posted!
<didrocks> bigon: and good luck :)
<mitya57> Laney: in fact, we should convince robert_ancell to select a better format than 3.0 native with revision number
<mitya57> All my tools refuse to work with that :)
<Laney> AFAIK you just have to say 'y' to debuild -S
<Laney> but indeed it makes them complain at you
<darkxst> bigon, ok I will keep pinging!
<Laney> still don't see the problem, btw
<Laney> oh right, the dsc doesn't have it
<Laney> wonder how you managed that
<mitya57> waiting for the last test build to finish, will be really soon
<Laney> can you improve my changelog message?
<Laney> "* Set GSETTINGS_SCHEMA_DIR - this environment variable can be used instead of XDG_DATA_DIRS to cause gsettings to use a different directory for loading schemas."
<Laney> "* Build-Depend on ubuntu-mono - the above change fixes a hidden bug which caused a fallback icon theme to be used. We can now use our proper one."
<Laney> or something
<Laney> mitya57: ^
<mitya57> Laney: too late...
<Laney> ho hum :)
<mitya57> Laney: actually I wonder how much sense does it make to build-depend on ubuntu-mono and not ubuntu-settings
<mitya57> How does Gtk know that our theme is ubuntu-mono?
<Laney> /etc/gtk-3.0/settings.ini
<mitya57> Nice, didn't know about that
 * mitya57 notices that gtk-fallback-icon-theme is still gnome, not Adwaita
<larsu> Laney: oh wow, it still looks at that?
<mitya57> Or maybe I just need to upgrade gtk
<Laney> I think so ...
<Laney> at least I munged it in jhbuild the other day when testing reftests and it seemed to respect it
<larsu> interesting
<Laney> mitya57: actually that fallback one is ignored according to the documentation
<mitya57> ok
<mitya57> Now that greeter and a-i-t are in archive, should I land ubuntu-themes as well?
<Laney> larsu: ah this is the fallback when there's no other xsettings manager
<larsu> ah, right
<mitya57> larsu: can you please copy the changelog entry from what I uploaded to your MP?
<Laney> I can just fix it up when pushing
<larsu> thanks Laney
<mitya57> ok
<mitya57> themes are there, sponsored for larsu
<Cimi> popey, next sprint? https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/elanlee/exploding-kittens :D
<popey> yeah, I backed it :)
<tsdgeos> guys
<tsdgeos> since yesterday on vivid
<larsu> tsdgeos: we're on it.
<tsdgeos> lightdm is missing the text fields
<tsdgeos> i can still type the password
<larsu> fix is in the queue
<tsdgeos> larsu: stop reading my mind, not funny :D
<larsu> tsdgeos: ;)
<willcooke> \o/
<Sweet5hark> note to self: try to run the test suite of the release series you want to test next time.
<Sweet5hark> amazing that it did work that well ...
<seb128> Sweet5hark, hum, libreoffice migration is blocked on libcmis autopkgtests issues that look like to be errors in the test machinery
<seb128> hum, not on this one https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/vivid-adt-libreoffice/lastBuild/ARCH=i386,label=adt/console
<seb128> adt-run [17:12:41]: test junit-subsequentcheck:  - - - - - - - - - - results - - - - - - - - - -
<seb128> junit-subsequentcheck FAIL non-zero exit status 1
<seb128> Sweet5hark, can you look at that?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: see backlog
<seb128> Sweet5hark, oh, I didn't connect what you wrote to the issue
<seb128> you said " amazing that it did work that well ..."
<seb128> larsu, do you think you could nag somebody about https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=738625 ?
<ubot5> Gnome bug 738625 in general "Add = and <Ctrl>= keybindings for zooming in" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Sweet5hark> seb128:  yeah, I locally tested the 4.3 testsuite against 4.4 ... and that worked, which is pretty amazing. However we need 4.4 tests running against 4.4. I already have a http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/vivid/4.4.0/libreoffice_4.4.0~rc2-0ubuntu3_source.changes but hang on, Im still testing if that really fixes the issue.
<Sweet5hark1> seb128:  yeah, I locally tested the 4.3 testsuite against 4.4 ... and that worked, which is pretty amazing. However we need 4.4 tests running against 4.4. I already have a http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/vivid/4.4.0/libreoffice_4.4.0~rc2-0ubuntu3_source.changes but hang on, Im still testing if that really fixes the issue. (resend, got disconnected)
 * Laney stabs autotools
<Laney> FUNCTION ([args...], FOO) → possibly undefined macro FOO
<Laney> what it really means is that I shouldn't have put a space after FUNCTION
<Laney> what kind of error is that
<larsu> Laney: it can't know, because macros without arguments exist
<Laney> why didn't I get an error which talked about FUNCTION?
<Laney> that's where the actual error was
<larsu> because you successfully defined a macro called FUNCTION
<larsu> every occurrence of FUNCTION in your source gets replaced with ([args...], FOO)
<larsu> and then it doesn't know about FOO
 * Sweet5hark1 joins in stabbing autotools. for whatever reason. it deserves.
<Laney> seb128 / didrocks: could you quickly merge lp:~laney/activity-log-manager/merge-archive-uploads into trunk for me please?
<didrocks> Laney: sure, looking
<didrocks> Laney: done
<seb128> Laney, want access to the corresponding team?
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<Laney> seb128: if you want ;-)
<seb128> oh, in fact I'm not admin, can't do that
<Laney> oh well
<Laney> thx for looking
<Laney> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> yw
<Sweet5hark1> db3xj
<Sweet5hark1> whops ignore that
<didrocks> Laney: what does those "apply upstream" means? they are in ubuntu-control-center now?
<Laney> It means I applied a distro patch upstream
<didrocks> Laney: upstream isn't lp:activity-log-manager?
<didrocks> ah, you kept that in the same repo
<didrocks> just applied it inline
<Laney> it never was in the repo, I just uploaded it
<didrocks> Laney: bzr repo
<Laney> correct
<didrocks> ok, I'll probably need to touch the whoopsie part, hence the question
<Laney> (1) apt-get source a-l-m (2) hack-hack-hack (3) dput (4) bzr branch lp:a-l-m (5) patch -p1 < ... (6) bzr commit (7) bzr push
<didrocks> yeah, sounds good
<Laney> maybe you could just release what's in bzr though
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, can't :/
<Laney> as you have access there
<Laney> I think robert_ancell just applied all the distro patches
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: eh, revitalizing the autopkgtests on 4.4 might take a while ... :/
<larsu> Laney: I've backported the image-missing patch to our package. Not sure if it's worth it tbh, but maybe we'll see similar issues in other tests
<larsu> https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/gtk/backport-image-missing-patch
<larsu> Laney: do you prefer a MR?
<Laney> larsu: nah, that's fine, ta
<Laney> will you push it to 3.14 when acked?
<larsu> not sure
<larsu> probably a good idea...
<Laney> think so
<larsu> mclasen does to. Pushing
<larsu> I guess you can ignore my branch then and wait for the next release
<Laney> ok
<Laney> will keep it in mind if we see anything similar
<seb128> we can also stack in the vcs for the next upload
<seb128> not sure how often gtk upstream is still going to release on that serie
<larsu> seb128: there was one 17 days ago
<larsu> I guess we could just ask mclasen to make one if we need it
<seb128> we don't, no hurry
<seb128> I guess there is going to be one at some point still this cycle
 * larsu nods
<larsu> if not, we'll ask then
<seb128> wfm
<didrocks> pitti: quite unsure about bug #1411140 TBH, the failure that I can reproduce seems to be that we can't unmount /etc/machine-id as if it wasn't a mount point
<ubot5> bug 1411140 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-machine-id-commit.service fails on live system" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1411140
<didrocks> pitti: but the job start condition is that /etc/machine-id is a mount point…
<didrocks> pitti: and if I set that live up (after boot) with / ro, machine-id-setup -> / rw
<didrocks> and run machine-id-commit, no error
<pitti> didrocks: oh nice, you can use send() on stream sockets? I wasn't aware of that (just reading your new patch)
<didrocks> pitti: yeah ;)
<pitti> didrocks: might be some weird interaction with overlayfs?
<didrocks> pitti: funny that part of the comments are on the old code I just moved between files though :p
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, that's my guess :/ Not really sure how to handle this though
<didrocks> like how to test apart from copying shell and break in casper bottom?
<pitti> didrocks: not really urgent IMHO; it's just cosmetical, we can handle that after FF
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I would love to understand it though :p
<didrocks> pitti: oh, seems that if I stop it and restart, it's still starting even if /etc/machine-id isn't a mount point
 * didrocks smells that Jan 15 08:08:47 ubuntu systemd[1]: Starting Commit a transient machine-id on disk...
<didrocks> ConditionPathIsMountPoint is ignore…
<didrocks> ignored*
<didrocks> pitti: right, seems it's overlayfs messing with ConditionPathIsMountPoint
<pitti> didrocks: yeah, doesn't surprise me too much; I figure systemd still sees the underlay?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, can be
<Sweet5hark1> autopkgtests are running now for some time ...
 * Sweet5hark1 hopes for the best
<Sweet5hark1> ... and finished.
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/vivid/4.4.0/libreoffice_4.4.0~rc2-0ubuntu3_source.changes should fix the autopkgtests. Please consider uploading. The diff is small (only in ./debian/tests so should not risk any regressions outside of autopkgtests)
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, was that a real issue or a buggy test?
<seb128> if it's only a buggy test maybe pitti or Laney can help overwrite the autopkgtest result to get the current build to migrate to vivid?
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: the patching of the test to only run the subsequenttest (and not a full build) was outdated.
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: so no failing test and thus no change to production code
<pitti> I can help unblocking packages which are blocked on *other* package's failing tests (although the release team would frown), but as I'm not ~ubuntu-archive I can't add the official "force-badtest" stamp to promote a package with broken tests
<pitti> I'm fine with having that added for current LO to avoid another long upload/build just for that, though
<Laney> Wouldn't it be best to know that the tests pass?
<pitti> sure :)
<Sweet5hark1> Laney: sure, but in this case you are squatting an armhf builder for ~a day to rebuild stuff with no change at all ...
<Sweet5hark1> well, half a day
<Laney> It's not no change though, the change is to make the tests actually get run?
<Laney> If you mean no change to LO itself, well yes, but we can't just change debian/tests on it sown
<Laney> Can override it if you really prefer though
<Sweet5hark1> Laney: the diff is changelog and a patch in ./debian/tests/patches. No change to ./debian/rules, ./debian/patches ./debian/control, so it should produce the same binaries (modulo changes in dependencies in the meantime).
<Laney> I get it - the point would be to get a successful test run on jenkins.qa.u.c
<Sweet5hark1> Laney: FWIW, this is rc2 and rc3 was tagged upstream yesterday and will be released as final tommorrow. So this build wont stay around forever.
<Sweet5hark1> Laney: anyway, I mostly dont care how to move this forward: either by handwaving on jenkins or by uploading a 0ubuntu3. I care though that this moves forward as there are more changes to be done (rc3 from upstream, mergedlibs, some MIRs and dep changes etc.) and I dont want to stuff even more in this first-upload-of-a-major-release-series. incremental changes are much better.
<Laney> Sweet5hark1: OK I added the skip. For this version only, so make sure the next one works. :)
<Laney> http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/auto-pkg-test.html#executing-the-test ← that's how I run these tests
<Sweet5hark1> Laney: yeah, I know. I ran the test locally.
<Sweet5hark1> Laney: Before -0ubuntu2 I ran the tests too, but I fumbled by running the tests from LibreOffice 4.3.3 against 4.4.0 ... which amazingly worked, but made me miss that I needed to refresh the patch against 4.4 (which is what I did for -0ubuntu3 and then ran the right testsuite for a change)
<pitti> seb128: I have a fix for bug 1415104 :)
<ubot5> bug 1415104 in systemd (Ubuntu) "logind flags wrong session as active" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1415104
<larsu> pitti: can I try out systemd on vivid yet? Would like to help amigadave a bit on gnome-journal, but I have nothing in the journal on my system :)
<seb128> pitti, great!
 * willcooke -> EOD o/
<larsu> Laney: appdata-util and appstream-util should probably conflict each other
 * larsu just got an error about both trying to install the same files
<robert_ancell> Laney, nice, you found what was breaking the u-g build
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-01-29
<RAOF> Hm. Network manager seems to have decided to abort.
<cyphermox> RAOF: how?
<cyphermox> RAOF: actually, please file a bug; I was on my way to bed :)
<RAOF> cyphermox: Jan 29 14:24:37 RedTail NetworkManager[15605]: FATAL: Failed asserting path component: hfp/B876
<RAOF> 3F78EB76_98D6F7BA3A76
<RAOF> Jan 29 14:24:37 RedTail kernel: [ 1719.722823] traps: NetworkManager[15605] trap int3 ip:7f45df
<RAOF> 909f90 sp:7fffff1bd290 error:0
<RAOF> cyphermox: Sure. Launchpad it is :)
<cyphermox> right, I just went to check and I see there is another such report, just no crash dump
<cyphermox> ah
<cyphermox> boo
<cyphermox> do you need a phone to be connected via bluetooth to your system?
<RAOF> No.
<cyphermox> because I bet if there is one and you remove the pairing, it will work fine
<RAOF> cyphermox: Correct!
<cyphermox> woohoo!
<cyphermox> sorry about that
<RAOF> Heh, no problem.
<cyphermox> there's an interaction between ofono and how it presents bluetooth devices that I hadn't expected, and clearly failed to test appropriately
<RAOF> I should test my bluetooth headset again, too. :)
<cyphermox> if ever you need to have your phone paired for a good reason between now and when I fix the bug; you may want to stop ofono
<RAOF> Cool, thanks.
<cyphermox> that should make things work, too... at the price of losing the modem thingies
<RAOF> I've never managed to get the modem thingies to work, so that's no great loss :)
<cyphermox> O.o
<tmpRAOF> Internet sharing over bluetooth, is what I meant.
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> larsu: sure, the "try out" has worked on utopic already :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers#Switching_init_systems
<pitti> larsu: ATM you need to be root to read the journal, that's probably your problem?
<pitti> larsu: there's a bug about making the readable as adm; I plan to fix that by vivid
<darkxst> pitti, larsu or systemd-journal group, but adm would be nicer
<pitti> yeah, adm is meant for this; it's a bug
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<pitti> bonjour seb128 !
<seb128> lut pitti, ça va ?
<pitti> seb128: ça va bien ! et toi ?
<seb128> thanks for the logind and cdrom eject fixes :-)
<seb128> ça va bien aussi !
<pitti> seb128: c'était mon plaîsir :)
<willcooke> g'morn
 * larsu dislikes english breakfast
<larsu> good morning all
<larsu> pitti: thanks!
<larsu> desrt says hello. He seems tired.
<pitti> hey larsu, guten Morgen
<pitti> larsu: greetings to desrt!
<larsu> :)
<seb128> hey willcooke
<seb128> larsu, but they have tea!
<didrocks> larsu: tomorrow, you will have belgian breakfast!
<willcooke> what's that? Coffee and a cigarette?
<willcooke> wakka wakka wakka - I'm here all week
<didrocks> (oh no!)
 * didrocks should use a plausible excuse
<didrocks> "oh, there is a strike on trains"
<willcooke> Does the dash support any kind of themeing?  Can the colour scheme be changed?
<willcooke> Specifically, a new High Contrast option
<didrocks> willcooke: the colour adapts from your wallpaper
<didrocks> (as for the launcher)
<didrocks> basically, it's the dominant color of it
<willcooke> but could I force it to be, say, white text on a black background?
<didrocks> I remember there were some discussion to set that in the theme
<didrocks> I'm unsure it's supported though
<willcooke> Yeah, I think it's not
<didrocks> wouldn't be hard if needed though
<didrocks> (remember also that we limit by design the number of theme you can choose by UI)
<seb128> didrocks, I think it's about a11y rather than look
<seb128> the question is, I mean
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<willcooke> I've said that in theory it can be done, but that we'd need to spend time working on it
<willcooke> good enough for now
<seb128> i guess so
<willcooke> Is it me or does Chromium feel like it's getting bulkier and slower?
<Laney> yo
<seb128> hey Laney, wie gehts?
<seb128> willcooke, since when/compared to what?
<willcooke> seb128, nothing so specific.  Since a few months, maybe 4 or 5, and compared to what I think I remember it performing like.
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> k
<seb128> I can't tell because mine keeps hitting segfault in the dri code for months
<seb128> waiting for the next update which is supposed to resolve that
<seb128> I've mostly stopped using it meanwhile though
<willcooke> I should try ffox again
<Laney> hey seb128, doing good!
<Laney> you?
<seb128> good as well, thanks!
<Laney> supposed to snow today
<Laney> exciting
<Laney> bet it breaks the train tomorrow though /o\
<Laney> larsu: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=768269
<ubot5> Debian bug 768269 in appstream-util,appdata-tools "appdata-tools and appstream-util: error when trying to install together" [Serious,Open]
<Laney> totally didn't notice this: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-31032930
<marga> Yeah, at that magnitude, it would be weird to notice it
<marga> At least, from where I'm from, cars starting on an avenue when the light turns green generate more vibrations
<willcooke> seb128, there's a setting to change the transparency of the launcher - can I do the same in the dash itself?
<seb128> willcooke, you can turn the bluring off, dunno about other changes
<willcooke> I've reached the same conclusion, thanks seb128
<seb128> yw
<seb128> willcooke, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1415509 ... do you know of a device to buy that does bluetooth ssp pairing?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1415509 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Secure Simple Pairing dialogs not implemented yet" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> willcooke, I've commented on bug asking that as well
<willcooke> thx seb128
<willcooke> It feels like something that would be trivial to implement
<willcooke> so I'll ask bregma what he thinks too
<mlankhorst> morning
<willcooke> OT:  When I push to bzr is the a reason for it to just sit there doing seemingly nothing?
<willcooke> morning mlankhorst
<seb128> willcooke, no, it can be slow but should indicate progress
<willcooke> hrm
<willcooke> I must be doing something wrong theb
<willcooke> then
<seb128> what did you do exactly and what is outputed?
<willcooke> I downloaded this project with bzr
<willcooke> https://code.launchpad.net/pushbullet-indicator
<willcooke> fixed a few things
<willcooke> and now I want to push it back up with this
<willcooke> bzr push lp:~willcooke/pushbullet-indicator/pushbullet-indicator
<willcooke> but nothing happens
<willcooke> it just sits there doing nothing
<willcooke> errr
<willcooke> ok
<willcooke> ignore
<willcooke> now it just works
<willcooke> And now I've got to clean up all this chicken blood
<willcooke> If the sacrifices are working, I say keep doin' them
<larsu> Laney: thanks! Good morning!
<larsu> didrocks: yes \o/
<larsu> Laney: have you tried gnome-builder? hergertme just told me that there's a ppa for it now
<larsu> could be something for universe next cylce, no?
<Laney> have not, but yes sure
<Laney> I imagine we'd get that via Debian
<larsu> makes sense
<Laney> who did the PPA?
<Laney> could help them upload it there
<Laney> willcooke: seen http://www.theguardian.com/business/2015/jan/28/british-airways-airmiles-avios-changes ?
<larsu> Laney: this is it https://launchpad.net/~inizan-yannick/+archive/ubuntu/dev
<larsu> depends on new gnome crack, of course
<Laney> seems so
<Laney> should be ok next cycle though
<willcooke> Laney, https://twitter.com/8none1/status/560432919412736000
<Laney> this guy has his finger on the pulse
<willcooke> Sticking it to the man
<tkamppeter> Hi, after working mainly on SRUs for Utopic and Trusty in the last weeks I have started Vivid in a virtual machine today. It is called "Next" and has a phone-like GUI. Is this the standard now?
<Laney> I think you downloaded the wrong image
<Laney> or at least I really hope so ...
<tkamppeter> Laney, I downloaded vivid-desktop-amd64.iso on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-live/current/. There is no http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop/daily-live/current/
<Laney> get rid of /ubuntu-desktop/, it's just /daily-live/
<tkamppeter> Laney, where do I find the correct one?
<tkamppeter> Laney, when I picked the download page with Google I have overlooked the "next" in the URL and the ISO file name has no "next", is identical to the normal name, should have the "next" to warn the user.
<tkamppeter> Laney, searching "ubuntu vivid iso" on Google finds all flavors including Next but NOT the standard desktop.
<Laney> tkamppeter: I made a symlink to maybe do a little bit of SEO for that particular problem.
<tkamppeter> Laney, thanks.
<Sweet5hark> seb128: sooo, arm64/ppc64el will be more work. While LibreOffice itself has a trivially portable buildsystem, there are the dependencies that we ship internal copies of (e.g. coinmp, libetonyek etc.) and those use ...
<Sweet5hark> ... fscking autotools, which is too braindead to simply build on a new arch.
<Sweet5hark> Laney: remember when I joined in violently stabbing autotools a few days ago without a concrete reason on my own, in the firm belief I will soon have one?
<Sweet5hark> didnt take long.
<Sweet5hark> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/196087597/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-powerpc.libreoffice_1%3A4.4.0~rc2-0ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz <- something broken in -proposed wrt libsuitesparse-dev?
<willcooke> seb128, aaeeiiii - BT keyboards are expensive!
<willcooke> oh, good ol' ebay
<willcooke> Seems the proper branded ones are expensive.  No-name imports are a bit more realistic
 * didrocks goes to catch his train
<didrocks> will see how the 3G is stable there, ttyl!
<willcooke> o/
<didrocks> but I have some offline work with me :)
<seb128> Sweet5hark, yeah, something seems wrong in proposed installability for those
<didrocks> sucks, no plug in that train :/
<seb128> didrocks, how long is the train?
<larsu> didrocks: enjoy your trip!
<seb128> the trip I mean
<pitti> didrocks1: who needs plugs these days :)
<didrocks1> seb128: 3h30-3h40
<didrocks1> thanks larsu
<didrocks1> I should have enough battery
<didrocks1> (was disconnected, not sure you received my messages)
<didrocks1> ahah :)
<pitti> didrocks: we didn't
<Laney> didrocks: do you have to change somewhere?
<didrocks> Laney: no, direct to Brussells (stopping at Paris and Lille)
<Laney> convenient!
<didrocks> "lyon" ;)
 * Laney roars
<pitti> wow, 3:30, c'est très rapid !
<didrocks> pitti: TGV for the win :)
<pitti> didrocks: heh, nomen est omen
<didrocks> pitti: well, there is one issue with TGV… This is 3G
 * didrocks gets longer and longer lags
<didrocks> will probably work offline for a bit, need to save phone battery as well
 * didrocks has a huge systemd rebase to do anyway…
<soren> Which process is responsible for capturing things like Ctrl-Alt-T to spawn a terminal? Every now and again, it'll stop working (until I reboot) and I'd like to see if I could fix it.
<soren> (In Trusty, fwiw)
<qengho> willcooke: are you getting bulkier and slower?
<willcooke> qengho, pure coincidence
<willcooke> I think it's the JS in G+ which is the cause
<willcooke> I think this is going to run over ~ 10 mins
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, that was to you ^
<qengho> seb128: care to try the chromium at  ppa:canonical-chromium-builds/stage ?
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: huh?
<seb128> qengho, surely can do
<tsdgeos> seb128: tedg says you'd be the one to get https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zeitgeist/+bug/1415374 patched up in the distro, that right?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1415374 in zeitgeist (Ubuntu) "Log: Loop not properly cleaned up on failures in Log constructor" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> tsdgeos, you are on the right channel at least :-)
<seb128> I didn't touch zg much but others here did
<seb128> (though didrocks is currently away in a train)
<seb128> tsdgeos, thanks for pointing it out
 * tedg starts singing "didrocks will be coming round the mountain"
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> seb128: i'm here if you need me
<seb128> Laney, ^ maybe want to help on that? ;-)
<tsdgeos> otherwise we can do it on monday
<seb128> tsdgeos, thanks
<tedg> seb128, They'd also like to fix that for rtm branches.
<tsdgeos> or we can talk at fosdem if you're there
<seb128> I can try to have a look, but not likely today
<seb128> didrocks and Laney are at fosdem, I'm coming but only during the w.E
<seb128> but sure grab any of us there :-)
<willcooke> SNOW!
<willcooke> and lightning
<tsdgeos> i'm only on the WE too
<tedg> willcooke, Forget the dandruff shampoo again, did we?
<seb128> willcooke, does it mean you are never being able to leave .uk?
<tsdgeos> willcooke: forecast said snow, but now doesn't
<tsdgeos> or at least the one i read
<seb128> willcooke, like when it starts snowing they ground planes and stop trains, right? ;-)
<willcooke> they do in the UK
<tkamppeter> willcooke, snow? SUN! (but lightning we have in the afternoon).
<seb128> Trevinho, should setting com.canonical.Unity.Interface text-scale-factor should make unity change the corresponding gtk setting?
<Trevinho> seb128: yes
<seb128> Trevinho, it's not working in vivid :-/
<Trevinho> seb128: as if the scaling != 1.0 is not matching
<Trevinho> mhmh
<seb128> Trevinho, if I set it to 1.25 (which unity-control-center -> a11y -> big text does) nothing changes
<Trevinho> mh, and same for the related gsetting value I guess... mhmh
<Trevinho> weird, the code is quite simple..
<Trevinho> although there was a timeout to avoid troubles, but it shouldn't be affected by this case
<seb128> Trevinho, can you confirm the issue?
<seb128> mitya57, yeah, do you know if somebody is looking at updating qtsystems?
<seb128> our snapshot is quite outdated
<Trevinho> seb128: i'm not in vivid currently
<Trevinho> I'll check soon
<seb128> Trevinho, utopic probably has the same issue ... what do you use?
<Trevinho> I'm now on trusty
<seb128> oh ok, does it work there?
<kenvandine> mitya57, we've found that the current qtsystems snapshot we have doesn't work with upower 0.99
<kenvandine> mitya57, it'd be nice to get that updated, but not sure what it might break
<kenvandine> according to the rdepends, only ubuntu-system-settings... which is where we're feeling the upower pain
<kenvandine> so if the API breaks, but fixes the upower issue... we could update settings accordingly
<seb128> kenvandine, not at lot probably, seeing the rdepends
<seb128> kenvandine, basically the bindings are used by settings, the lib is used by ubuntu-download-manager and cordova as well, but should be easy to check those
<Laney> tsdgeos: ok, ta, I'll try to handle that soon
<Laney> ricotz: you have commit to zeitgeist?
<Laney> want to review and commit https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=88846 ?
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 88846 in libzeitgeist "Log: Loop not properly cleaned up on failures in Log constructor" [Normal,New]
<tsdgeos> ah, rainCT is at google now, i remember back when he was too young to drink beer, man i'm old
<ricotz> Laney, yes I have
<mitya57> seb128, kenvandine: I never touched qtsystems (only Timo did), but I can update it
<mitya57> kenvandine: I can build a new snapshot and check if u-s-s still builds against it
<kenvandine> mitya57, please do :)
<kenvandine> mitya57, and if you can point me at a test build, i can do some testing
<kenvandine> mitya57, i think i might need to make some changes in u-s-s to support it
<Laney> check runtime, the QML parts won't fail the build
<kenvandine> yeah
<mitya57> Then I will let kenvandine do it :)
<Laney> wimp :p
<ricotz> Laney, is the reporter on irc?
<kenvandine> mitya57, i'm happy to :)
<Laney> ricotz: it's tsdgeos
 * tsdgeos waves
<ricotz> tsdgeos, looks interesting and valid -- why don't you attach a proper patch? ;)
<tsdgeos> ricotz: the definition of proper patch varies from house to house
<tsdgeos> that's my reason
<ricotz> tsdgeos, meaning it is maintained in git, so "git format-patch -1" would do
<tsdgeos> ricotz: i can do that if that's what you want
<ricotz> tsdgeos, please do
<tsdgeos> ricotz: there
<seb128> mitya57, I'm happy to test the updated package as well, if you work on the updat
<seb128> mitya57, thanks
<ricotz> tsdgeos, thanks pushed
<tsdgeos> ricotz: tx
<mitya57> kenvandine, seb128: does u-s-s use QStorageInfo (or its qml variant)?
<seb128> mitya57, yes
<seb128> mitya57, it uses it to list the logical drives and get their used/free space info
<mitya57> then it needs either qt5.4 or older qtsystems :(
<mitya57> Because it was moved from qtsystems into qtbase during 5.4 cycle
<seb128> well, the update qtsystems would be part of the qt5.4 transition
<seb128> updated
<seb128> so that's fine
<seb128> or if you don't want to mix those, we can land qt5.4, then migrate settings, then land qtsystems
<mitya57> No, I just thought that qtsystems update is more urgent for you
<mitya57> I can put it into qt5.4 ppa
<seb128> well, it would have been nice if it was not coupled to qt5.4
<seb128> but kenvandine thought it wouldn't be that easy
<seb128> so it's the way it is :/
<seb128> the reason we are looking at it is because the new upower makes the qtsystems battery bindings buggy
<seb128> which is probably fixed in newer versions
<kenvandine> yeah... i'll take what i can get :)
<mitya57> In theory I could try to use a snapshot from autumn (and it would probably build against 5.3), but using the latest snapshot and 5.4 is easier for me
<kenvandine> 5.4 should be fine
<seb128> kenvandine, a snapshot from autumn could be nice for rtm though?
<seb128> if that fixes the upower issues
<kenvandine> sure
<seb128> so not sure, maybe updating vivid now to a pre-qt5.4 version would be useful
<seb128> to update to current then with qt5.4
<kenvandine> isn't 5.4 happening real soon?
<seb128> mitya57, not sure if you feel like doing that, if not just focus on 5.4 and we can look at the older snapshot on our side if we need it
<seb128> kenvandine, you know how those things go... :-)
<kenvandine> true :)
<mitya57> let me try 5.4 first, starting a test build
<seb128> thanks
<kenvandine> thanks
<seb128> willcooke, btw when you said expensive/less so for the keyboard, what price range was that about?
<kenvandine> if we see that it really fixes it... it might be worth trying trying a slightly older snapshot against 5.3 to see
<seb128> yeah
<willcooke> hrm - I crashed unity playing the Compiz settings
<willcooke> seb128, expensive was around 70 GBP
<willcooke> seb128, cheap on ebay < 10
<seb128> willcooke, k, the "Wedge Mobile Keyboard" from microsoft can be found for around 60EUR, not as expensive as 70GBP but still expensive
<willcooke> yeah!
<willcooke> I'm trying to find more info on the cheap ones, but it's hard to come by
<mitya57> Hmm, the examples are not installing for some reason
<mitya57> seb128, kenvandine: built in ppa:mitya57/test2
<seb128> mitya57, thanks
<kenvandine> mitya57, thanks!
<kenvandine> i'll take it for a drive
<mitya57> you'll also need qt5.4 from ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-005 probably
<seb128> willcooke, http://www.amazon.co.uk/HP-K4000-Bluetooth-Keyboard-Mac/dp/B00M0F7TJI/ref=sr_1_2 seems to be ssp compliant (it's listed on https://launchpad.net/~timchen119/+archive/ubuntu/bluez4-ssp)
<willcooke> nice find seb128
<seb128> qengho, great, that chromium update seems to work fine, at least I can use use google map again without getting a sad face page :-)
<seb128> no error on start either
<willcooke> \o9/
<willcooke> \o/
<qengho> seb128: excellent! Thank you.
<seb128> qengho, thanks for the update, looking forward seing that landing, chromium feel smooth again :-)
<chrisccoulson> qengho, do you know why chromium doesn't turn on the scroll animator (smooth scrolling) by default?
<qengho> chrisccoulson: er, no.
<chrisccoulson> qengho, I turn it on in oxide, and it works great
<qengho> chrisccoulson: It probably doesn't work on something obscure.
<qengho> A guess.
<qengho> chrome://flags/#enable-smooth-scrolling
<willcooke> Toys!
<willcooke> Ooh, smooth scrolling is nic
<willcooke> e
<tjaalton> is totem still on 3.10 because of the same issues that other parts of gnome hasn't been updated?
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/1393067
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1393067 in Ubuntu GNOME "totem 3.14" [Undecided,In progress]
<tjaalton> ah, thanks
<Laney> Will try to look at the work to see what it's like and what needs doing still, maybe next week while some of us are together
<tjaalton> current totem craps out completely if gstreamer-vaapi is installed, so wanted to know if a newer version might work
<tjaalton> filed this as bug 1416005
<ubot5> bug 1416005 in totem (Ubuntu) "totem fails to play video if gstreamer-vaapi is installed" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1416005
<Laney> try the PPA that darkxst mentions there
<tjaalton> yep
<Laney> otherwise check with hadess, I know a few releases back it was known to not work
<tjaalton> yeah, it didn't even try vaapi, now that part is fixed
<Laney> tjaalton: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=762579
<ubot5> Debian bug 762579 in gstreamer1.0-vaapi "gstreamer1.0-vaapi: Does not work at all (with totem)" [Important,Open]
<tjaalton> nice
<tjaalton> looks like clutter-gst is at 3.0.3 now
 * didrocks back
<Laney> hey didrocks
<Laney> make it ok?
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, everything was on schedule :)
<didrocks> I have 2 small beds in my room though
 * didrocks quite sad to not be able to spread
<didrocks> ok, time to send systemd's ML patches!
<pitti> oh, hey didrocks
<didrocks> hey pitti :)
<Laney> didrocks: go ask if they have a different one
<didrocks> Laney: well, not a biggie TBH :)
 * Laney will remember to check at check in now, thanks for the tip ;-)
<didrocks> heh, no worry! :)
<pitti> didrocks: I think the complaint about "current->fd = 0;" was that 0 is a valid fd, so it's not an adequate initializer for "nothing connected yet"
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, that's what I did change, I wasn't sure if he wanted another initiliazation
<didrocks> Laney: wifi is excellent though in my room
<didrocks> maybe I shouldn't change for this :)
<Laney> hehe
<Laney> lucky you ;-)
<didrocks> ok, need to do some cycling as I can't run
<Laney> I'm off now to buy a new coat which can stand up to the weather in .be
<didrocks> let's see what the gym is looking like
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, you need that :)
<didrocks> see you Laney!
<Laney> might not be around much tomorrow morning, will see
<seb128> I've a feeling that channel is going to be quiet tomorrow
<pitti> seb128: come join us :)
<seb128> pitti, :-)
<willcooke> When didrocks says "checking out the gym" he really means "bar" right?
<pitti> willcooke: that's just the Belgish word, you know
<willcooke> seb128 that keyboard mzanetti linked to looks sweet!
<willcooke> pitti, LOL!
<seb128> lol
<seb128> willcooke, oh, nice indeed
<willcooke> expensive, but nice
 * willcooke -> EOD
<kenvandine> mitya57, your qtsystems update didn't fix the upower issue :/
<andyrock> seb128, i'm looking into the text-scaling-factor issue
<andyrock> seems like we are not getting the gsignal "changed::text-scaling-factor"
<andyrock> still not sure why
<andyrock> something is blocking it
<andyrock> do you have any idea what it could be?
<andyrock> seb128, found it! I'm going to complete the fix tomorrow
<seb128> andyrock, sorry, I was out when you pinged, great that you found it, thanks
<andyrock> basically in Unity we read the value of a gsettings and then we connect to the signal
<andyrock> used to work before
<seb128> right, I was going to say
<seb128> it's one of the glib changes from previous cycle
<andyrock> seb128, we need to update that all over unity
<seb128> sorry about that
<seb128> andyrock, shouldn't be too difficult to fix it though, right?
<seb128> andyrock, there is a bug open if that's useful for you for tracking
<seb128> oh, I see that you found it
<andyrock> yeah we just need to invert the order of few lines
<seb128> andyrock, great, thanks for working on it
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-01-30
<pitti> Good morning
<darkxst> hey pitti
<pitti> hey darkxst
<ochosi> tedg: hi there! quickly wanted to ask what the rationale was behind dropping sync notification on scroll in indicator-sound. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-sound/trunk.15.04/revision/462.4.2
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey pitti
<willcooke> morning
<seb128> hey willcooke
<happyaron> morning willcooke
<Laney> hey hey
<willcooke> Got snow Laney ?
<Laney> little dusting, therefore the world's probably ended
<willcooke> :)
<darkxst> Laney, my world starts when it snows ;) been cooler this week but summer here is pretty brutal ;(
<Laney> darkxst: come up to northern europe, it's the place for you
<darkxst> Laney, I plan to eventually!
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Does melbourne get any snow?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, no, I have to drive 4-5 hours to get to the mountains where the snow is!
<darkxst> (Mt Hotham)
<Noskcaj> way closer than me
<darkxst> seb128, hey did you get to look at my gnome-session wayland split?
<Laney> 4G \m/
<seb128> darkxst, hey, not yet no, is that blocking things?
<qengho> willcooke: Your Twitter name is good.
<willcooke> qengho, hehe!  Thanks
<larsu> is it willcooke?
<willcooke> lol
<willcooke> for once, it is not
<tedg> ochosi, The biggest reason was that we couldn't find any use-case for it. Do you have one?
<seb128> tedg, hey
<tedg> Good morning seb128
<seb128> tedg, does it mean that mousewheel scrolling over the indicator doesn't displays bubbles anymore?
<tedg> seb128, No, it should mean that it always does. There was an option to disable.
<tedg> seb128, But no UI for it and set to show by default.
<seb128> oh, ok
<seb128> k, wfm then
<seb128> tedg, btw https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1416233 might be a regression from your recent changes
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1416233 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "Sound indicator notification shows each time the a sound starts or stops" [Undecided,New]
<tedg> Yeah, I agree, it's kinda the design though.
<seb128> tedg, can you comment saying that?
<tedg> Yup
<seb128> thanks
<tedg> Looking up the design :-)
<seb128> :-)
<tedg> seb128, Actually seems I was wrong, there's a little sentence at the end I missed covering this :-/
<seb128> tedg, k, please fix it then :-)
<tedg> Heh, yeah.
<rsalveti> tedg: I can't control music playback anymore from the indicator-sound (play/pause/back/forward) on vivid
<rsalveti> is that expected?
<rsalveti> on desktop
<tedg> rsalveti, Could you before?
<tedg> Oh, on desktop.
<rsalveti> tedg: yup
<tedg> rsalveti, Definitely not expected, let me try.
<seb128> rsalveti, you mean that the controls are missing in the menu?
<rsalveti> seb128: yup
<seb128> rsalveti, want to try the deb from https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-006 and confirm if it fixes it for you?
<seb128> tedg, ^
<rsalveti> sure
<seb128> thanks
<tedg> Oh, okay. WFM with Rhythmbox.
<tedg> Well, I've got Utopic base but the indicator-sound trunk.
<seb128> tedg, yeah, the issue is due to the new gtk/theming
<tedg> Ah, I see.
<seb128> so you wouldn't get it on utopic
<tedg> Need to upgrade to Vivid. Used to always upgrade the week before UDS. Still haven't got a new routine.
<rsalveti> seb128: nops
<rsalveti> still broken
<seb128> rsalveti, what did you restart?
<rsalveti> seb128: just indicator-sound, do I need to restart the entire unity?
<seb128> rsalveti, unity-panel-service
<seb128> that's the frontend side
<seb128> the indicator is just backend
<rsalveti> seb128: got it
<rsalveti> seb128: awesome, can see them again :-)
<rsalveti> and seems to be working fine as well
<seb128> rsalveti, great, thanks for confirming ;-)
<ochosi> tedg: dunno, we used that setting in xubuntu and it seemed to provide better visual feedback of the scroll-event than just the small icon in the panel changing
<tedg> ochosi, I think that the default is to provide the notification, so I think you guys were just setting it again.
<ochosi> a-ha
<tedg> ochosi, It was only used to disable the notification. (non-default)
<ochosi> so wait, that commit is not dropping the notification then?
<tedg> ochosi, No, it is not. In fact I was too aggressive with the notification, got to scale it back a little this morning :-)
<ochosi> oh ok then :)
<ochosi> if the notification sticks around, there's nothing to worry about then
<ochosi> thanks for the heads up!
<mitya57> Laney: notify-osd itself installs some icons into /usr/share/notify-osd/icons/hicolor/, why not use the same path?
<mitya57> That will also work for users whose icon theme does not inherit from Humanity
<larsu> mitya57: the same path as whaT?
<Laney> mitya57: tedious file conflicts if you do that
<Laney> can't quite be bothered to sort it out
<larsu> why don't we just add the icons to hicolor?
<larsu> or are they very notify-osd specific?
<larsu> bah, s/hicolor/Humanity
<Laney> /usr/share/notify-osd/icons/*
<Laney> they probably only look good in notify-osd
<larsu> okay, makes sense then
<ochosi> hey larsu
<larsu> hi
<ochosi> i recently noticed an oddity/bug in gtk3.14, so i thought i'd quickly ask you whether it was possible that it's a problem in ubuntu only before putting a bugreport upstream...
<ochosi> the gtkfontchooser's preview-text is generally an empty string by default, as opposed to what it should be: https://developer.gnome.org/gtk3/stable/GtkFontChooser.html#GtkFontChooser--preview-text
<ochosi> you can see that e.g. in gedit
<ochosi> i noticed it with a different app i'm maintaining
<ochosi> explicitely setting some preview-text in the code works though
<Laney> ochosi: what does python -c 'from gi.repository import Gtk; print Gtk.FontChooserDialog().get_property("preview-text")' give you?
<Laney> seems right here
<larsu> ochosi: I see "The quick brown fox..." as preview text in gedit
<ochosi> weird
<ochosi> could this be a xubuntu-only issue then?
<ochosi> Laney: that outputs the expected pangram
<larsu> seems correct, then
<ochosi> not that this is spectacular or anything, but just so you know i'm not messing with you, this is how it looks in xubuntu: http://i.imgur.com/W5U1mDP.png
<ochosi> and i see the same behavior with different gtk3 apps
<ochosi> (gedit, parole)
<larsu> ochosi: maybe a theme issue? Is the text set on the property?
<larsu> ochosi: (check with inspector)
<ochosi> the text isn't set
<ochosi> wait, the theme can modify that property?
<ochosi> lemme check with ambiance then...
<larsu> ochosi: no, but the theme can make the text invisible
<larsu> just and idea...
<ochosi> ah sure
<ochosi> yeah, no, that's not it
<ochosi> it really is set to ""
<seb128> gedit looks like your screenshot for me on unity
<larsu> can you debug gedit with a breakpoint on gtk_font_chooser_set_preview_text?
<seb128> is it supposed to contain text?
<larsu> seb128: yes
<larsu> ochosi: hm, gtkfontchooser uses pango_language_get_sample_string()
<larsu> maybe that only works in some languages?
<ochosi> i'm using the default en_US locale
<ochosi> larsu: what/how exactly should i debug?
<ochosi> i mean i have parole's code here and i've inspected it quite a bit, it just adds a gtkfontbutton so everything is handled by gtk itself
<larsu> ochosi: is gtk_font_chooser_set_preview_text() called?
<larsu> and if so, with which string?
<ochosi> in parole you mean?
<ochosi> aha
<larsu> or gedit
<ochosi> well in parole it isn't explicitely called, that i know for sure
<larsu> doesn't matter if if happens in both apps
<ochosi> but i presume by debug you meant checking whether it happens implicitely?
<larsu> yes
<ochosi> tbh i've never done that :]
<seb128> is gedit supposed to set a preview text?
<larsu> ah don't worry about that then
<larsu> seb128: gtk sets a default if gedit doesn't override it
<larsu> seb128: and it doesn't seem to, because I see it
<ochosi> larsu: what's your locale btw?
<larsu> ochosi: en_US
<seb128> ochosi, larsu, https://git.gnome.org/browse/gedit/commit/?id=af6d3204ec4a71efff8521f2df7ffb69960279f4
<seb128> larsu, running your new gtk by chance?
<ochosi> a-ha
<ochosi> that is interesting
<larsu> seb128: and the new gedit ;)
<seb128> larsu, that's what I meant
<seb128> new gedit :-)
<seb128> sorry
<ochosi> i'll quickly try that with parole, i presume adding that line gives you the preview text..?
<larsu> I figured
<larsu> ochosi: no, it removes it
<larsu> ochosi: grep for preview.text in your source and ui files
<ochosi> alright, i'll check whether parole sets that
<ochosi> darn, there you go...
<ochosi> i guess that was automatically set by glade-gtk3 or something
<ochosi> thanks a lot larsu!
<larsu> ochosi: probably the same that happened for gedit. Thank seb128 -- he found the issue!
 * larsu hugs seb128
<larsu> too bad you won't nbe here until sunday
<ochosi> indeed, thanks a bunch seb128!
 * seb128 hugs larsu back
<seb128> yw!
 * Laney is continent-side
<ari-tczew> larsu: are you going to prepare gedit 3.14 for vivid?
<Laney> need to make sure to have turned off data roaming when we get into .be
<qengho> willcooke: about email, that bug report probably won't influence to different conclusion, but you should know of it.
 * willcooke reads
<willcooke> ok, things get a bit baffling towards the end of that report
<willcooke> qengho, so is that a fix in the works then?
<qengho> willcooke: not soon. Hard to say, but not this release.
<willcooke> qengho, oki
<willcooke> qengho, so options available to us?  Disable HiDPI?
<seb128> willcooke, are the shifted menu worth that unreadably small ui elements?
<willcooke> seb128, yeah, plus AIUI you cant click on the menu items either
<willcooke> oh
<willcooke> sorry misread
<willcooke> I dont think the menu items are clickable - and if that is the case, then yes - I think it probably is
<willcooke> what do you reckon?
<willcooke> Has anyone got a HiDPI screen we can test it on?
<seb128> do we have a bug report on launchpad with details?
<seb128> willcooke, just run "chromium-browser --force-device-scale-factor=2" to test
<seb128> you can use the menus
<seb128> at least the top right main one
<qengho> willcooke: Menu-items are clickable, but hover-to-expand submenus doesn't work very well. Coordiate mis-map on that part.
<qengho> But in some weird relative way.
<seb128> yeah, it's not really usable
<seb128> if you try to open a submenu it pops over the main menu and open/close in turns
<willcooke> heh
<willcooke> Stephane is looking up the LP bug...
<seb128> but yeah, looks like maybe we should disable hidpi until that it resolved
<willcooke> I find it strange that upstream aren't all over this bug though
<willcooke> I would have expected the new shiny to get some love :)
<qengho> willcooke: endless refactoring and breaking all my patches has a higher priority.
<willcooke> ha!
<willcooke> oooohh
<willcooke> who was it that liked steak tartare?
<seb128> the frenchs
<willcooke> hehehe
<mlankhorst> how do people get from FOSDEM to the hotel?
<willcooke> looks like quite a long way. taxi it
<mlankhorst> shrug, I go by car :p
<mlankhorst> though 5 km is fun to walk too
<willcooke> On a sunny day I would agree
<willcooke> < 15 degrees - no way :D
<mlankhorst> pfft
<mlankhorst> I cleaned up some horse feces today in the snow, though it was still 5°c or so :p
<willcooke> The things you guys do for fun....
<mlankhorst> oh definitely!
<mlankhorst> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyvN8eDS3lY
<willcooke> O_o
<mlankhorst> sometimes I do normal things too
<willcooke> haha
<willcooke> right - EOW
<willcooke> See you next week
<willcooke> o/
<mlankhorst> bb
<seb128> kenvandine, could be useful to bump the indicator-power upstream version, more reliable than depending on a daily snapshot date
<seb128> especially if you start backporting to rtm
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> charles, ^^
<kenvandine> can you bump that in your branches and i'll match it in my branches?
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-01-31
<darkxst> Laney, geoclue-2 is in main now (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webkitgtk/2.4.8-1ubuntu1), but the ubuntu geoip issue is still remaining, from my quick look it would be fairly simple to integrate it directly as a provider, but your still going to have geoclue deciding which is the best provider
<darkxst> Laney, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/1389336/comments/2
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1389336 in webkitgtk (Ubuntu) "Use geoclue-2.0" [Undecided,New]
<darkxst> and bug 1388294
<ubot5> bug 1388294 in geocode-glib (Ubuntu) "[MIR] geoclue-2.0" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1388294
<furkan> hi, i was experiencing this particular bug, and while searching online i found this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1168705
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1168705 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Multiple monitors with different orientation leads to stretched wallpaper when waking up." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<furkan> the original person who reported it was using Ubuntu 12.10, but i'm still experiencing it on 14.04 - does that mean I should submit a new bug report?
<furkan> seems like it might be a pretty simple bug, since the wallpaper is rendered just fine right after you change it, but then rebooting messes up the proportions
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-02-01
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, are you handling bug 1289592?
<ubot5> bug 1289592 in onboard (Ubuntu Vivid) "SRU request for bugfix release (debian.tar.gz for trusty provided)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1289592
<robert_ancell> or who is the usual onboard maintainers now
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: I was subscribed, so was on my agenda for today.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, ok, cool
<furkan> for bug 1168705 if i write a working patch for nautilus on 14.04, would it be accepted? or would it only be accepted for the next release since it's not a security bug?
<ubot5> bug 1168705 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Multiple monitors with different orientation leads to stretched wallpaper when waking up." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1168705
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-02-01
<hikiko> hi
<ioanm> hi guys, 1 question I have noticed a bug in unity 7 in ubuntu 14.04 lts whenever i launch an app in the recent list, the icon disappears from the unity search window while the app(if I press super i can see the icon disappear) and reappears short after app closes
<ioanm> may I be assigned to fix it?
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<ioanm> seb128, hi
<seb128> ioanm, hey, I think what you describe is a feature and not a bug
<seb128> why would you want to start something already open?
<ioanm> seb128, you might wanna open two firefox instances
<ioanm> seb128, or 2 terminals
<pitti> hey seb128, bonjour !
<seb128> ioanm, you can use the launcher icon for that
<happyaron> hey seb128, :)
<seb128> if something is open you have an icon in the launcher
<ioanm> seb128, so it's a feature
<seb128> hey pitti happyaron
<seb128> ioanm, would need to check with Trevinho to be sure but I think it's on purpose yes
<ioanm> seb128, being a dev seems unlike someone would delete an icon by mistake
<ioanm> from memory
<ioanm> *unlikely
<ioanm> seb128, okay please ask him
<seb128> ioanm, well you can as well, he's on this channel
<seb128> though he might be travelling back from fosdem tonight
<seb128> tonight->today
<larsu> good morning!
<ioanm> larsu, gm too
<ioanm> can someone please assign to me something to work on?
<Laney> heeeeeeeeeeeeeey
<larsu> Laney: heeyyy!
<pitti> good morning Laney and larsu!
<ioanm> i'll just sync cmd2
<larsu> hi pitti! Did you have a good trip home?
<larsu> (are you home?)
<pitti> larsu: yes, I am; it was nice and calm in first class :)
<pitti> got to bed around 1:30
<pitti> larsu: how about you?
<larsu> nice!
<larsu> we're great! Sitting in a fancy meeting room for a sprint of 3 :)
<Laney> related link: http://162.213.34.169/html/xenial/main/issues/index.html
<seb128> hey again there
<larsu> seb128:!
<Laney> seeeeeeeeeeeb
<larsu> good moning
<larsu> when do you come down?
<seb128> lol, good one
<seb128> I said I might do it, but likely not
<seb128> my laptop is giving ata kernel error
<seb128> ecryptfs-mount segfaults in libnss3
<seb128> trying to get back to my user dir and datas
<seb128> that's annoying
<seb128> that's not a good start of week :-/
<seb128> Laney, larsu, how is the hackfest going?
<larsu> seb128: :( Good luck!
<seb128> thanks
<larsu> seb128: just teasing you ;)
<seb128> I know :-)
<seb128> I wonder if the laptop or the disk is at issue
<larsu> seb128: we're in a fancy room that is too big. Otherwise we just started out
<seb128> or the kernel
<larsu> ze kernel!
<seb128> did Matthias join you guys?
<larsu> seb128: he's not here yet
<seb128> k
<willcooke> morning all
<larsu> willcooke: morning! thanks for the fancy room ;)
<seb128> hey willcooke
<willcooke> larsu, ah, good.  I just pinged Laney about that.  All ok?
<larsu> willcooke: I know you did :P (we read irc aloud)
<larsu> willcooke: yep, it's great. Tea water not hot enough, but I think we'll be able to cope
<willcooke> ha!
<alexarnaud> hello all!
<alexarnaud> Do you have a good week-end ?
<alexarnaud> .
<seb128> hey alexarnaud, yes w.e was good... how was yours?
<andyrock> good morning
<seb128> hey andyrock, how are you?
<andyrock> seb128: not bad thanks
<andyrock> what about you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<seb128> though fighting with disk/laptop issues
<willcooke> morning alexarnaud andyrock
<alexarnaud> seb128: very good week-end, thank you
<alexarnaud> hey willcooke andyrock :)!
<seb128> hum, might be a kernel issue, boot with the previous kernel was fine
<willcooke> uh oh
<seb128> if I boot the current one I get ata errors and libnss3.so gets corrupted on boot which makes ecryptfs-mount segfault
<seb128> which I had "fun" to debug
<willcooke> yikes
<seb128> if I reinstall libnss3 I can mount it and log in
<seb128> but on reboot it gets corrupted again for some reason
<seb128> but at least I've a working machine now, after fiddling with debsums and reinstalling for like over an hour
<willcooke> :((((
<ksamak> didrocks: hoy! back to work?
<ksamak> XD
<didrocks> hey!
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> hey didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, how is life in marketing?
<seb128> having fancy tea served at the office? ;-)
<didrocks> hey seb128 :)
<didrocks> tsssss ;)
<didrocks> still with a cappuccino
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> how was fosdem?
<seb128> and you trip to London?
<seb128> your*
<didrocks> fosdem was fun, as usual!
<didrocks> trip to London, 30 minutes late (stopped at Calais for a long time)
<didrocks> but otherwise, good
<seb128> great
<alexarnaud> didrocks: do you change of job ? Do you wear sun glasses ?
<ogra_> suits and ties
<didrocks> and drinking champaign the whole time!
<ogra_> !
<willcooke> http://i.imgur.com/58TsPOP.gif
<ogra_> +1
<ogra_> :)
<alexarnaud> seb128: Where can I find the latest branch of the gnome-settings-daemon package ?
<alexarnaud> seb128: I start to search at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon but I don't find the branch related to Xenial
<davmor2> alexarnaud: https://media.giphy.com/media/4c5OF9pxc9pao/giphy.gif
<davmor2> willcooke: this is always the response if someone asks if you wear sunglasses ;) ^
<willcooke> :D
<alexarnaud> darkxst: sorry I'm0 visual impaired, I don't understand the fun of the image
<darkxst> alexarnaud, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-settings-daemon/ubuntu
<darkxst> alexarnaud, what image?
<davmor2> alexarnaud: It's 106 miles to Chicago, we have a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark............ and we are wearing sunglasses (Quote from blues brothers)
<darkxst> alexarnaud, in general packaging branches are listed under vcs-bzr tag in the packages debian/control if they exist
<alexarnaud> darkxst: thanks
<qengho> When your logrotate is still running at 9AM, there's something wrong.  //  -rw-r----- 1 syslog adm 517G Jan 24 10:37 /var/log/kern.log.1
<qengho> Good morning!
<willcooke> hey qengho
<seb128> hello qengho
<seb128> kernel fun it seems!
<seb128> or is that some third party driver you use or something?
<qengho> Oh, nouveau, Thanks for 58 thousand syslog messages per second (alternating, a,b,a,b,a,b so there is no de-duplication).
<qengho> Oh man, that's only 14 minutes of syslog.
<qengho> willcooke: did you find the Tube entrance?
<willcooke> qengho, yes!  I'll post some pics
<qengho> Sweet.
<willcooke> qengho, https://goo.gl/photos/uhNahNAMGZUt8gSr6
<willcooke> desktoppers, pics from Friday ^^
<seb128> willcooke, did they turn it into a museum or something or was it a special day?
<willcooke> they use it for training and film sets.  When it's not being used they run tours round
<seb128> cool
<Laney> larsu: http://162.213.34.169/scratch/html/xenial/main/index.html
<larsu> when does free willcooke come about?
<larsu> Laney is asking
<willcooke> eh?
<larsu> he *might* have meant free will instead
<larsu> *maybe*
<seb128> manager trolling!
<seb128> though I've to say I didn't understand the trolling :-/
<Laney> probably only makes sense in this one room
<seb128> what I though :p
<larsu> seb128: never would we troll anyone!
<seb128> jjjja
<alexarnaud> didrocks: are you available to discuss packaging of session-migration ?
<seb128> alexarnaud, you better just ask your question on the channel, didrocks is travelling for a sprint this week
<alexarnaud> OK seb128
<alexarnaud> I'm trying to compile session-migration on Debian Sid
<alexarnaud> I've a path issue
<alexarnaud> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14850930/
<alexarnaud> I'm trying to change the install file with debian/tmp/ at the begining of each lines without result.
<alexarnaud> With "debian/tmp/" at the begining of each lines I obtain a "permission denied" even if I'm in root
<alexarnaud> maybe something I don't know in the diffrence between Debian and Ubuntu
<seb128> alexarnaud, do you have that debian/session-migration.install file?
<seb128> can you share your source directory?
<alexarnaud> seb128: yes, I have
<alexarnaud> I use the upstream Ubuntu file
<alexarnaud> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14851008/
<seb128> can you do "ls -R debian/tmp"
<alexarnaud> seb128: I've modified the install file like that
<seb128> in the builddir when you get the issue
<seb128> why did you modify them?
<seb128> it uses debian/compat 9
<seb128> so usr/... is correct
<alexarnaud> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14851023/
<seb128> what's the issue if you try to build the unmodified source?
<alexarnaud> The issue is that : /home/test/session-migration/session-migration/debian/session-migration.install: 1: /home/test/session-migration/session-migration/debian/session-migration.install: usr/bin/session-migration: not found
<alexarnaud> I don't know what it doesn't find the file
<alexarnaud> seb128: it this log (http://paste.ubuntu.com/14850930/) you can find the all log
<alexarnaud> I've read it but I don't know the issue.
<seb128> alexarnaud, try to "dh_install -v --fail-missing"
<seb128> and see what it says
<alexarnaud> seb128: OK
<seb128> and see if e.g debian/tmp/usr/bin/session-migration is available
<alexarnaud> For me it's the same log
<alexarnaud> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14851107/
<didrocks> seb128: thanks for the patch hint! I'm building n-m and will check tonight :)
<seb128> didrocks, yw, thanks for testing!
<seb128> alexarnaud, weird, dunno what's going on, try starting dh_install manually and see if the files it lists are on disk
<Laney> larsu is having a sad time with python
<seb128> :-(
<didrocks> but but, python is great!
<seb128> didrocks is at the wrong sprint
<didrocks> :p
<seb128> he should be Brussel!
<seb128> +in
<Laney> come back
<Laney> it's only 2 hours
<didrocks> ahah
<Laney> we haz clouds
<alexarnaud> hum
<alexarnaud> ls -l debian/tmp/usr/bin/
<alexarnaud> total 36
<alexarnaud> -rwxr-xr-x 1 test test 35080 Feb  1 19:07 session-migration
<alexarnaud> (sorry for the paste)
<alexarnaud> the files are available in debian/tmp/
<willcooke> morning robert_ancell
<willcooke> *pounce*
<robert_ancell> willcooke, hi
<robert_ancell> I was ready for it :)
<willcooke> :)
<Laney> we are l8 nite sprinting
<willcooke> attente, seb128 - if you guys are around, can you be free in say, 20 mins?
<willcooke> oh hi Laney
<willcooke> Laney, you might want in on this too, if you're free in 20 mins ^
<attente> sure
<Laney> possiblé
<willcooke> he's buggered off
<willcooke> so he has, he's scarped
<willcooke> </python:monty>
<willcooke> oki, I've just got a quick 1:1 with Robert and then we'll hangout and talk GS
<seb128> willcooke, k
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> seb128, hi
<willcooke> Laney, attente, seb128 - https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/robert-will?authuser=0
<Laney> I have requested to join
<willcooke> thank you all
<willcooke> Laney, Laney seb128, attente robert_ancell ^
<seb128> robert_ancell, are fwupd/fwupdate pieces we need to land it? or are they to enable extra features which we could do with a following upload?
<seb128> willcooke, yw!
<robert_ancell> seb128, I have MIRs for all the components for GS 3.18. Haven't looked yet at any more work required to backport from master
<Laney> meet ximion
<seb128> hey ximion
<seb128> robert_ancell, yeah, but https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fwupdate/+bug/1508926 seems like the security team might need time to do another review and had issues, so they might still have some concerns
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1508926 in fwupdate (Ubuntu) "[MIR] fwupdate" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ximion> robert_ancell: hi! I heard you have pinned down the remove-doesnt-work issue in gnome-software?
<robert_ancell> ximion, no, I think willcooke was mixing up with another issue there
<seb128> robert_ancell, one of the comment is "needs pesign from universe"
<Laney> what's the packagekit problem then?
<seb128> and that doesn't seem like it has a MIR yet?
<ximion> robert_ancell: damn - hughsie and I looked at it and found no issue on the PackageKit side, although hughsie still thinks the aptcc backend might be to blame. I placed a bet on a g-s bug now :P
<ximion> maybe I will look at this issue again next
<ximion> it also affects Debian and is really annoying
<Laney> it's broken in debian too
<Laney> :)
<robert_ancell> ximion, I will have a look too and see if I can see anything
<Laney> or :(
<seb128> robert_ancell, said differently, I foresee that the fwupdate MIR ack is going to take some time, are we blocked by it or is a way to build without it so we can land gnome-software even if it doesn't have those options working (yet)
<robert_ancell> seb128, We can patch out the fwupd stuff since it's all new if necessary
<seb128> k, good
<Laney> it's a configure check
<robert_ancell> even easier
<seb128> even better
<robert_ancell> seb128, G-S is pretty modular so it's not hard to disable/enable various features.
<ximion> robert_ancell: that'd be great - we know so far that aptcc emits all the expected signals g-s needs, pkcon works flawlessly, this issue does not affect KDE Discover or Elementary's Appcenter, and GNOME-Software is internally really unhappy about an application changing its state from installed to available without going through the required uninstallation step
<seb128> robert_ancell, cool, that might be needed
<robert_ancell> ximion, is there a bug open somewhere?
<Laney> Dell people want fwupd by the way ;-)
<robert_ancell> Everyone wants fwupd
<Laney> people with £££ are more equal than others :P
<ximion> robert_ancell: on Debian, yes: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=804094
<ubot5`> Debian bug 804094 in gnome-software "gnome-software: Fails to remove applications" [Normal,Open]
<seb128> yeah, I'm rjust ready to bet that the review is not going to be done by ff
<seb128> and would rather not block the landing on it
<seb128> we can have a ffe
<Laney> makes sense
<ximion> robert_ancell: are you planning on shipping Xenial with g-s 3.20? We have a lot of changes in there which you definitely want in the LTS, and maybe hughsie can be convinced to not depend on the ost recent GTK+...
<robert_ancell> ximion, currently just looking at 3.18 + backporting what is necessary
<robert_ancell> but I guess we'd be open to 3.20 if there's no side effects
<Laney> it still requires gtk 3.18 only
<Laney> Files to download: 257695 MiB
<Laney> debmirror is go!
<robert_ancell> \o/
<Laney> also http://appstream.ubuntu.com/
<Laney> cool page right
<robert_ancell> Laney, a work of art
<attente> nice
<seb128> Laney, I wouldn't bet on that to stay
<pitti> shiny!
<seb128> but I guess the gtk 3.20 requirement could be reverted
<seb128> if they bump it
<seb128> which most GNOME is doing because of the css work...
<pitti> really, that logo looks so crowbared in -- is that really our default apache?
<Laney> someone could just talk to him...
<ximion> robert_ancell: I fixed a lot of fwupd and Limba related crashes in 3.20, if you use 3.18 I should probably backport them to that version
<Laney> pitti: yeah, horrible right
<ximion> robert_ancell: if someone's working on Snappy support, 3.20 would be almost essential - hughsie added a lot of convenient stuff for 3rd-party package installers to g-s
<seb128> ximion, do you know if 3.20 is likely to pick a depends on gtk 3.20 during the cycle or is it going to work on GNOME/GTK 3.18?
 * ximion asks hughsie
<seb128> I guess it might be easier to take 3.20 and revert the gtk changes if there is any, rather than backporting all what we need to 3.18
<seb128> well depending if they pick newer depends on other parts of the stack we don't have...
<robert_ancell> 3.20 will make my patches easier to propose upstream
<Laney> robert_ancell is already working with hughsie, so could mention that we might want to do this
<Laney> when thinking about bumping deps
<Laney> maybe :)
<robert_ancell> ximion, is Debian going to have the new appstream required for g-s 3.20?
<ximion> robert_ancell: yes, I will add it when I'm back from Brussels
<robert_ancell> ximion, ok, cool
<ximion> hughsie just merged a patch we definitely want for g-s ;-) - and the current Git master also contains some important fixes
<ximion> (like one preventing it to load any data at all, in some situations)
<ximion> so we'll definitely have an even newer version soon (or the patches backported in Debian too)
<robert_ancell> ximion, so looking I think the only reason I went with 3.18 is it was released and appstream wasn't new enough to work with it. The changes look fine for us to use in Xenial.
<Laney> |o/
<Laney> \o|
<ximion> robert_ancell: awesome! No reply from Richard on the GTK+ dependency of g-s yet, but there just was a commit a few hours ago making g-s work well with GTK+3.18
<ximion> so there's a good chance :)
<robert_ancell> ximion, I don't think there's much he'd change this close to release
<ximion> right
<willcooke> right, calling it a night.  Thanks to everyone working late
<pitti> bonne nuit tout le monde !
<seb128> night
<willcooke> au revoir
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-02-02
<Steve_Jo1> anyone got a wacom tablet to install properly?
<Steve_Jo1> I get mine to install (ubuntu 15.10 with unity) but it stops working after a reboot
<Steve_Jo1> any clues where to start?
<Steve_Jo1> there is a error reported dialog after reboot but I'm not sure which error log to start in
<Steve_Jo1> I followed the instructions on the linux wacom project site
<Steve_Jo1> I also see that the syslog is getting flooded with control queue full messages for wacom
<hikiko> Hi
<duflu> Morning hikiko
<hikiko> Hi duflu :-)
<desrt> good morning, desktop!
<desrt> hikiko, duflu: hi!
<hikiko> hi desrt :)
<hikiko> are you in EU or jet lagged?
<desrt> EU
<hikiko> :D
 * desrt gives the matrix a workout
<hikiko> brussels?
<desrt> köln
<desrt> 2nd home :)
<hikiko> germany?
<desrt> ya.  NRW.
<hikiko> :D
<duflu> desrt: Morgen
<ricotz> desrt, hey
<ricotz> desrt, could take a look at these patches? https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=761337
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 761337 in introspection "Fix some annotations" [Normal,New]
<happyaron> hey seb128
<Laney> yo
<hikiko> Trevinho, andyrock could you review this branch (if you are here): https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/unity/unity.shadows-on-existing-pixmaps/+merge/284068 ?
<seb128> hey happyaron Laney hikiko
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<hikiko> hey seb128 happyaron Laney desktopers
<Laney> what's up
<darkxst> hey seb128 Laney hikiko
<seb128> hey darkxst
<darkxst> is there some reason that the valac package ended up back in universe?
<darkxst> (just that binary package only)
<seb128> Laney, getting something to eat, I wish I was at the hotel with you guys now, their buffet is quite nice ;-)
<Laney> seb128: I'll post you some cheese if you want
<seb128> darkxst, likely because nothing was depending it/pulling it in main
<seb128> Laney, :-)
<seb128> Laney, did you guys work all night?!
<darkxst> seb128, build-deps don't count there?
<seb128> they do
<seb128> yeah, it's showing on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.html
<seb128> [Reverse-Build-Depends: d-conf (MAIN)]
<seb128> maybe that was not the case when it got demoted?
<Laney> or an error when the new source got newed
<Laney> seb128: until like 12:30 or 1
<Laney> then we went for falafel
<darkxst> seb128, there are more than just d-conf, g-c-c and u-c-c for example
<seb128> well, dunno then, as Laney said, maybe when it was NEWed if it comes from a different source
<seb128> does it matter much how it ended up being in universe?
<darkxst> no, just needs to be promoted again
<seb128> it feels like arguing for the sake of arguing
<seb128> yeah, it's on component mismatch, it's going to be promoted
<seb128> let me look at that in a minute
<darkxst> ok, thanks
<willcooke> morning / evening
<TheMuso> Hey folks. :)
<willcooke> hey TheMuso!!
<willcooke> How goes?
<darkxst> hey willcooke
<TheMuso> Not too bad thanks. :)
<seb128> hey willcooke
<seb128> evening TheMuso
<Laney> http://162.213.34.169/html/xenial/main/index.html
<Laney> nice drop in warnings ;-)
<willcooke> Laney, nice!
<Laney> http://162.213.34.169/html/xenial/main/issues/index.html & some work for us to do
<Laney> hey willcooke
<Laney> wie gehts?
<willcooke> Laney, what time did you guys get done last night?
<willcooke> Not too much later I hope
<Laney> I guess like 12.30
<willcooke> oh boy, well thank you
<davmor2> willcooke: you say last night like you think he went to bed ;)
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> tbh, they probably didnt
<seb128> they just had a small pause for falafel apparently
<willcooke> seb128, doing some house keeping.. if I remove didrocks from the desktop team that will probably break things for him won't it?
<seb128> they went straight back to business
<willcooke> dedication right there
<willcooke> oh, and it's review time as well
<seb128> willcooke, no, it shouldn't
<willcooke> ;)
<seb128> he's going to stop receiving your weekly meeting reminders
<willcooke> seb128, oki, I'll remove him then ( :(( )
<seb128> but that should be it
<seb128> diiiddrroocccks
<seb128> you are going to be missed in the team!
<seb128> he's coredev so he's still going to have access to our vcs-es etc
<willcooke> pssch, he's not even online. Slack.
<seb128> those marketing people...
<seb128> I'm sure they had a nice dinner with after meal drinks
<larsu> good morning!
<willcooke> HAHA!  It's funny because its true.
<seb128> hey larsu :-)
<willcooke> morning larsu
<seb128> willcooke, :-)
<larsu> hi willcooke
<alexarnaud> Hello all!
<pitti> good morning everyone! (forgot  to say earlier, *tsk*)
<larsu> hi pitti!
<Laney> hey pittiiii
<larsu> hi Laney!
<pitti> c'est comme printemps !
<larsu> it's rainy here
 * pitti looks at a sunny garden with hundreds of crocusses and thousands of snowdrops..
<larsu> was ist hier los?
<larsu> pitti: nice!
<pitti> larsu: simple -- this isn't Belgium any more :)
<larsu> haha
<larsu> good point
<seb128> hey alexarnaud pitti
<alexarnaud> hey seb128 pitti larsu
<pitti> bonjour alexarnaud et seb128, comment allez-vous ?
<seb128> pitti, ça va bien ! et toi ?
<alexarnaud> pitti: fort bien et toi ?
<pitti> argh, compose key broken
<pitti> a bit tired, I just keep  going to bed late as we have another virtual sprint this week
<happyaron> hey pitti larsu
<larsu> hi happyaron
 * larsu and Laney are searching for icons
<larsu> ARGH
<larsu> seb128!!!!
<happyaron> seb128: would you mind approving open-gram in trusty queue when you got some time? (for SRU)
<larsu> seb128: we know what you did in summer of 2010
<larsu> AND WE DON'T LIKE IT
 * happyaron is curious about what was done
<seb128> larsu, whatever that is you simply don't understand young padawan!
<seb128> is that icon theme related? ;-)
<larsu> Laney tells me this is a star wars reference
<Laney> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/51121591/gnome-icon-theme_2.30.3-1ubuntu1_2.30.3-1ubuntu2.diff.gz
<Laney> THIS
<Laney> IS NOT ACCEPTABLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<seb128> lol
<larsu> seb128: yes. We wondered why everyone has nice font viewer icons from adwaita
<larsu> except for us
<seb128> that's bs
<seb128> g-i-t is in universe
<Laney> the change lives on
<seb128> it's not even installed on my machine
<Laney> in adwaita
<seb128> that I don't claim responsability for ;-)
 * larsu hugs seb128 
<Laney> it's going to be okay
 * seb128 hugs larsu back
<Laney> good icons coming your way
<Laney> 2016 is our year
<larsu> e're having a blast here becasue of that change
<seb128> that rm removes emblems emotes and status
<seb128> why are apps having their icons on those folders?
<Laney> hahahahaha
<seb128> and not in apps?
<Laney> stop trying to wriggle out!
<seb128> :p
<Laney> it got expanded later on to remove all 256
<larsu> there's no escaping the blame for this
<seb128> that also I deny responsability for :p
<larsu> it's because he has a low res screen and x86
<larsu> doesn't need big icons
<Laney> go fight for i386 on devel instead
<Laney> it needs you
<seb128> I've svg
<seb128> why would I need 256 pixmaps
<seb128> ?
<larsu> software center wants them
<seb128> does it?
<larsu> and the icon is blurry in my dash
<seb128> or you mean gnome-software? ;-)
<larsu> yes, it wants 64 and (optionally) 25
<seb128> iz GTK bog
<larsu> *256
<seb128> ah
<seb128> 64 is what is missing then :-)
<larsu> seb128: gnome-software implements the app stream spec which  mandates it
<larsu> seb128: well, no.
<seb128> yeah for another crappy spec!
<larsu> making people have better icons is good
<larsu> same for descriptions and screenshots
<seb128> forcing people to have a stack of big bitmaps on their disk is not especially good
<seb128> you can have good svg icons
<seb128> it should be the choice of the appdev to provide a bitmap or a svg as their convinience
<larsu> yeah I think we should only ship 8x8 then
<larsu> don
<larsu> don't have that much disk space
<larsu> it's expensive these days
 * seb128 slaps larsu
<larsu> :P
<seb128> dude
<larsu> also, think of all the bandwidth!
<seb128> don't tell me that a svg can't look good at 256x256
<Laney> you don't have an svg for the font viewer
<seb128> well, you could
<Laney> you have a symbolic icon svg
<Laney> yes
<seb128> it' stupid that spec forbid you to use a svg if you would prefer so
<seb128> or rather that it forces you to provide a 256 pixmap
<seb128> oh well
<larsu> seb128: it doesn't. You can have svg if you want
<larsu> it's just that adwaita chooses not to
<seb128> yeah, but it mandates to have a pixmap as well
<seb128> according to what you said before
<Laney> o
<Laney> no
<Laney> you need to have something which is at least 64
<Laney> if that's a scaled svg that is ok
<seb128> k
<seb128> all good then :-)
<larsu> :)
<seb128> larsu, and I know that disk space is not an issue for most people, but you add 15M there and there and end up having a
<seb128> 3G iso instead of a 1G one
<seb128> and it has a cost, even if you find that being funny ;-)
<seb128> more mirror, bandwith, datas to copy (= slower install)
<seb128> not saying we shouldn't add those icons back
<seb128> but the change was not that crazy
<larsu> yeah fair enough
<seb128> sorry for the argument :-)
<seb128> is that change also going to fix my sound panel having a low res icon? ;-)
<larsu> it does?
<larsu> no, this change is for adwaita
<seb128> k
<seb128> yes
<seb128> if you open u-c-c -> sound and alt-tab you should see that the icon is low res
<larsu> we noticed it when running the app stream generator for which I fixed the icon loading last night
<seb128> k
 * Trevinho forgot to say hi...
<seb128> hey Trevinho! had a good fosdem & trip back?
<larsu> Trevinho: you get another chance tomorrow
<Trevinho> Finally St home though
 * pitti hugs seb128 for trying to fight back against cruft and fat a bit
<larsu> seb128: you're right
 * seb128 hugs pitti back
<larsu> ugh, ugly
<pitti> we already have an 1.5 GB image, this just grows unbounded
<pitti> even though we didn't really add anything significant on the desktop in several cycles -- in xenial we even disabled some stuff
<Trevinho> seb128: yes thanks, all good... I'm sorry I didn't say you but on Friday :-(
<larsu> pitti: do we install adwaita-icon-theme bu default?
<pitti> Task: ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-usb, kubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-full, edubuntu-desktop, edubuntu-usb, xubuntu-core, xubuntu-desktop, mythbuntu-frontend, mythbuntu-frontend, mythbuntu-desktop, mythbuntu-backend-slave, mythbuntu-backend-slave, mythbuntu-backend-master, mythbuntu-backend-master, lubuntu-core, ubuntustudio-desktop, ubuntustudio-desktop-core, ubuntu-gnome-desktop, ubuntu-sdk-libs,
<larsu> I'd be fine if theme authors only include svg at those sizes
<pitti> ubuntukylin-desktop, ubuntu-mate-core
<pitti> larsu: yes
<larsu> hm, k
<larsu> maybe we should ask them to fix it
<larsu> but I'm not fine with blurry icons
<pitti> why would svg be blurry?
<larsu> and apparently seb128 isn't either ;)
<pitti> isn't the whole point of svg to always look good at any scale?
<seb128> Trevinho, no worry, we see each other again in not so long
<Trevinho> ;-)
<larsu> pitti: sorry, that came out wrong. They don't install svg right now, but 256x256 pngs. Out "fix" is to just drop those, which makes icons blurry
<larsu> pitti: real fix: make them include svg for those sizes
<pitti> ack
<seb128> I wonder if they didn't have .svg back then when we did the change
<larsu> s/out/our, of course
<pitti> or maybe nautilus should just stop having icons a quarter the size of my screen again
<larsu> seb128: dunno. Source has been svg for a long time, but back then rendering times might have been unacceptable
<larsu> pitti: haha, this is about gnome-software, the dash, alt-tab, etc
<seb128> pitti, yeah, we plan on reverting nautilus for the LTS
<larsu> REVERT ALL ZE THINGS
<seb128> but different issue
<seb128> :-/
<pitti> hm, it would be great if we could only ship the svgs, and they would then be rendered and cached for your DPI/chosen icon size
<larsu> we can't do that for smaller sizes, as they're sometimes tweaked
<seb128> larsu, Laney, the icon is provided by the server? if that's an Ubuntu server we should probably run the collector using our theme rather than adwaita no?
<larsu> seb128: of course. Humanity doesn't include preferences-desktop-font and we fall back to Adwaita
<larsu> this is how we noticed
<seb128> k
<alexarnaud> seb128: I don't understand exactly why but if I restart from scratch everything compile
<seb128> alexarnaud, why wouldn't it compile?
<alexarnaud> seb128: I don't know exactly, maybe something wrong in copy from VBox shared folder
<alexarnaud> I need to investigate to understand
<alexarnaud> I've tried today morning to give you a proper log and everything was good
<alexarnaud> The day begins well :)ù!
<seb128> :-)
<dpm> hi willcooke, did you get the chance to look further at the webbrowser app log to debug why apps weren't starting on the unity 8 session?
<willcooke> dpm, no sorry, haven't looked
<dpm> willcooke, np, just wondering if it had been something obvious
<willcooke> dpm, from the log file it looked like a seg fault, so I expect it will be something in Mir that has changed and the apps need to catch up
<dpm> willcooke, ack. What's the best project to file the bug against, unity8-desktop-session-mir?
<willcooke> I think the app which is crashing is better
<dpm> it's all of them :)
<dpm> anyway, I'll see if I can get a crash report
<larsu> Laney: wie kann das sein?
<larsu> didrocks: thanks!
<larsu> for helping Laney write that script
<didrocks> larsu: euh… ok :p
<willcooke> andyrock, hikiko Trevinho - could you quickly make sure your cards are up to date on the Trello board before we start the meeting?
<andyrock> sure
<hikiko> sure
<willcooke> tghx
<willcooke> thx
<hikiko> Reboot :-/
<Laney> meow
 * seb128 gives some milk to Laney
<willcooke> andyrock, hikiko - https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/unity-7-sprint?authuser=0
<seb128> andyrock, you are laaate ;-)
<Trevinho> :-D
<andyrock> like always
 * andyrock is joining
<willcooke> :)
<larsu> what's this meeting that we're missing
<larsu> ?
<seb128> larsu, unity7 trello board review
<seb128> larsu, feel free to join if you want
<seb128> it's a regular meeting, we just skept over some because of travels
<larsu> seb128: nah Laney is making me do work right now :/
<seb128> get Laney to join the unity7 review while you work ;-)
<seb128> Laney, btw, do you know if the plan is to remove aptdaemon from the archive when we land policykit 1.0?
<seb128> or is that a robert_ancell question
<seb128> it makes me a bit nervous
<Trevinho> hikiko: I've double checked... The classes are fine, but just add also "google-chrome-unstable"
<Laney> it doesn't work any more with pk 1.0
<Laney> so yes
<seb128> k
<seb128> let's see how that goes
<seb128> it makes me a bit nervous...
<larsu> why?
<hikiko> ok Trevinho will do after the meeting :)
<seb128> because we have been using aptdaemon for ever and I'm not confident that there is not some package in the archive, kubuntu, ... which rely on some specific api it's providing or that everything is going to work with packagekit
<larsu> ah, right
<hikiko> Trevinho, https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/compiz/compiz.handles-chrome-chromium-windows-in-fullscreen/+merge/282426
<hikiko> could you approve it?
<seb128> tedg, mterry, do you know what code positions the indicator menus in unity-greeter?
<hikiko> (the google-chrome-unstable addition)
<tedg> seb128: We specify the position in the indicator ini file, is that useful?
<tedg> seb128: Or do you need the code itself?
<seb128> tedg, no, I mean the popdown menu on screen
<seb128> not the indicators order
<seb128> tedg, if we enable hi-dpi scaling the menus are opened shifted from the indicators position
<tedg> Oh, I see.
<seb128> but I can't figure out what set the position
<tedg> I thought we were using GTK for that, because it has all that placement code.
<tedg> But I haven't looked for a long time.
<seb128> it's possible, but then for some reason it doesn't work :-/
<tedg> Yeah, I imagine that GTK has new API for more information that we're not using.
<tedg> When they added HiDPI support.
<seb128> who is "we" in that case
<seb128> I don't find much gtk_menu code in unity-greeter
<seb128> and the indicators work in an unity session so I assume they are fine
<tedg> I think it's probably libindicator
<seb128> or unity is doing something...
<tedg> I imagine the greeter never ditched that.
<seb128> to replace it with what?
<tedg> Oh, oh, larsu's name is on code here. It must be all his fault :-)
<seb128> lol
<tedg> seb128: I think that the main unity started going directly to the models instead of using the lib.
<tedg> Which makes sense.
 * larsu hides under the conference table
<seb128> ok, I give up for now
<seb128> I just can't find it
<seb128> thanks tedg
<tedg> We had always said we wanted to deprecate libindicator, it just never really got pushed to the final state.
<seb128> well, I doubt it's going to be a priority for this cycle
<seb128> but I don't see any code in libindicator that set the x,y for the menu popdown
<tedg> seb128: Perhaps that's the issue ;-)
<tedg> I think it's the gtk_menu in indicator-ng.c that is being used.
<seb128> tedg, thanks
<seb128> going for some exercice before our weekly meeting but I'm going to have another look once I'm back
<larsu> seb128: enjoy!
<seb128> larsu, thanks ;-)
<tedg> np, I think the widget actually gets passed up. So it'd have to be the caller that was setting the position.
<seb128> that seems complex
<seb128> how is it positioned atm?
<tedg> I believe there was a gtk function that positions a menu based on another widget.
<seb128> looks like whatever does it should know about the scaling factor and take into account to position
<larsu> ya, probably that doesn't account for hidpi
<larsu> but simply passes pixels
<seb128> tedg, gtk_widget_translate_coordinates?
<seb128> larsu, "that"?
<tedg> I think we were using gtk_menu_popup()
<seb128> tedg, no such function in the libindicator source
<larsu> seb128: the menu positioning function
<tedg> Yes, I think the caller had to call that on the menu passed up from libindicator
<seb128> nor in unity-greeter
<larsu> it's in unity-panel-service, not libindicator
<tedg> Hmm...
<seb128> larsu, we are speaking about unity-greeter, does that use ups?
<seb128> I don't think it does
<larsu> oops
 * larsu is silent and continues fixing bugs for Laney 
<seb128> menus are well positioned in unity ;-)
<Laney> SILENCIO
<seb128> k, really need to go if I want to be back for the meeting
<tedg> seb128: It looks like in menubar.vala it is creating an IndicatorMenuItem which subclasses Gtk.MenuItem. Then it sets the indicator menu as a submenu of the widget on the panel. So I think it is the GTK code for opening submenus that is positioning the menu.
<willcooke> desktoppers - in a meeting which might over run a little bit
<desrt> vote seb!
<willcooke> ok done
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-02
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Feb  2 15:31:31 2016 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-02 | Current topic:
<qengho> Dang!
<willcooke> Roll call: andyrock, attente, desrt,  dgadomski, fjkong (out), happyaron, hikiko, laney (maybe out), larsu (maybe out), qengho, seb128, sweet5hark (out), themuso (out), tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<desrt> hello willcooke and fellow teammates!
<Trevinho> \o/
<willcooke> looks like it's just us three :)
<attente> hi :)
<willcooke> 4
<desrt> hi attente.  how's toronto? :)
<larsu> hi!
<andyrock> \o
<attente> desrt: you're missing out on the chinatown gang violence
<larsu> uh oh
<desrt> attente: ya... i saw that.
<desrt> toronto is going to hell.  i'm staying in köln.
<willcooke> :D
<Texou> hi
<Texou> hi didrocks
<willcooke> Let's get this meeting started then
<willcooke> Texou, please hold on a little while, while we do a quick meeting
<alexarnaud> hi pepito !
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-02 | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> hey
<andyrock> I'm working on g-s launcher integration
<andyrock> should be done soooon!
<andyrock> \eof
<willcooke> thanks andyrock
<willcooke> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-02 | Current topic: attente
<attente> hey, not much news besides fixing a lot of the patches at https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=756579
<attente> (eof)
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 756579 in Widget: GtkMenu "GTK should let GDK position menus" [Normal,New]
<willcooke> thanks attente
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-02 | Current topic: desrt
<desrt> hi!  just back from fosdem/hackfest
<desrt> the hackfest was not the _most_ productive one that i've had (due to an uncharacteristic bout of intense jetlag) but i managed to get some reviewing and small patches done, along with discussing crack ideas
<desrt> in particular, i got a chance to sync up with alex on dconf containersation issues (he is driving the effort to make gnome apps container-friendly)
<desrt> working now on finishing up some patches to fundamentally change how we do type utility macros in gobject -- g_typeof()...
<desrt> after that, i'm back to the gsettingsbackend work... it seems that really a lot of people are suddenly interested in this (for about three separate reasons)
<desrt> finally: i'm on CEST this week and next
<desrt> (eof)
<willcooke> thanks desrt
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-02 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> * fix to old and annoying bug 1337873 has been released!
<ubot5`> bug 1337873 in ifupdown (Debian) "ifupdown initialization problems caused by race condition" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1337873
<dgadomski> * backported fix and prepared debdiffs for SRU for bug 1538724 - completely preventing users from launching firefox in some configurations
<ubot5`> bug 1538724 in firefox (Ubuntu Wily) "GraphicsCriticalError: |[0][GFX1]: Unknown cairo format 3" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1538724
<dgadomski> eof
<willcooke> cool, thanks dgadomski
<dgadomski> thanks
<willcooke> #topic FJKong_
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-02 | Current topic: FJKong_
<willcooke> sogou bug tracking
<willcooke> display garbled code reported by user.
<willcooke> cannot adjust order of candidate words.
<willcooke> record pinyin search video.
<willcooke> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-02 | Current topic: happyaron
<willcooke> happyaron, please let me have your update by email
<willcooke> #topic hikiko
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-02 | Current topic: hikiko
<seb128> lag?
<larsu> lug?
<seb128> log?
<larsu> leg?
<qengho> gal?
<Laney> lyg
<hikiko> fixed the last shadow issues and proposed for review (here's a demo with the shadow of a blob-shaped window that changes in real-time: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LABxkCLVSUg), added the change for chrome-unstable we discussed on the meeting and my next task will be to transform the nux and unity components using the enhanced zoom plugin transformations eof
<hikiko> sorry guys :)
<larsu> hikiko: nice work!
<willcooke> thanks hikiko
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-02 | Current topic: Laney
<willcooke> • SRUed gstreamer 1.6.3 point releases to wily - please test if you're
<willcooke> running wily
<willcooke> • Uploaded gvfs to D + U
<willcooke> • Fixed some tests to make gvfs migrate
<willcooke> • Worked with IS to get appstream.ubuntu.com deployed - currently doing
<willcooke> initial run
<willcooke> • FOSDEM
<willcooke> • Appstream sprint - fix icon handling code, work on charm/server, bug
<willcooke> fixes to extractor, some looking at gnome-software
<willcooke> ☬
<desrt> lig.   (see what i did there?)
<willcooke> #topic larsu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-02 | Current topic: larsu
<larsu> git@github.com:larsu/appstream-dep11.git
<larsu> oops (wrong paste)
<larsu> my penultimate meeting :/
<larsu> two hackfests and a fosdem
<larsu> gnome: a bit low on discussions, but did some glib work and talked to pwithnall about making glib log to the journal
<larsu> apstream: improve icon finding code of the appstream generator; test new stuff with gnome-software
<larsu> also managed some progress on geonames in between
<larsu> </larsu>
<willcooke> :) thanks larsu
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-02 | Current topic: qengho
<willcooke> lag!
<seb128> seems like a recurrent one
<willcooke> he was here a minute ago
<seb128> it persists through weeks :p
<seb128> I've seen that somewhere...
<qengho> * Reviving no-shared-object Chromium on non-32-bit, if the builder has enough RAM.
<qengho> * Cr packaging for snapcraft2.
<qengho> * Other small tasks: zfs-related patches (grub) and 16.04 docs. tor middle-relay snap.
<qengho> * Away next week!
<qengho> EOF
<willcooke> thanks qengho, just fixed the calendar entry
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-02 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> hey
<seb128> • looked at wrong handling of day events in the indicator
<seb128> • went to fosdem for a day
<seb128> • catchup on things after travelling, trying to get a good idea of what's the status of the features for xenial and what we need to focus on
<seb128> • spent some time doing administrative work (trips booking&expenses, some hr issues)
<seb128> • looked a hidpi issues in the greeter
<seb128> • joined several discussions about current work & next cycle
<seb128> </week>
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<willcooke> seb128, that reminds me (even though it's written on a piece of paper in front of me...)
<willcooke> desktoppers, at the end of the meeting let's have a quick Feature Freeze review
<seb128> "discuss status of the features"? ;-)
<desrt> seb128: we're annoyed that you didn't say goodbye :p
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-02 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> - Phone: Checked and discussed how to submit the printing work. Waiting for willcooke and product management about dicesion.
<tkamppeter> - LSB: Looked into Debian's dropping of the set of LSB meta packages to allow running LSB (distribution-independent) binary packages on Debian and Ubuntu, leading to OpenPrinting printer driver packages not working any more, bug 1536353, re-introduction probably best and easiest solution.
<tkamppeter> - Foomatic: Thoughts about Foomatic's future. Gutenprint will remove their Foomatic/IJS driver flavor, removing the main scalability issue, will add Google Summer of Code project idea to create a way to generate a CUPS *.drv (PPD generator) file from the Foomatic data.
<ubot5`> bug 1536353 in system-config-printer (Ubuntu) "[regression] Printer drivers install is broken as lsb package is not available anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1536353
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<willcooke> thanks tkamppeter
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-02 | Current topic: Trevinho
<seb128> desrt, yeah, sorry, too many people at the beer event and then you were not at breakfast and I had to leave :-/
<seb128> trreeeviiiiinho
<desrt> i saw him!
<larsu> in Köln?
<Trevinho> Oh
<Trevinho> · Some upstream work for libwnck
<Trevinho> · Work with kylin for some tunings
<Trevinho> · Reviews, reviews, reviews (compiz, unity)...
<Trevinho> · Attended FOSDEM
<Trevinho> 
<willcooke> thanks Trevinho
<willcooke> #topic Status of features ahead of feature freeze
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-02 | Current topic: Status of features ahead of feature freeze
<willcooke> So we had a bit of a Gnome Software meeting yesterday to check on the status of the components
<willcooke> it's looking close, but things are moving
<willcooke> but, seb128 you have some concerns about others things which depend on pk1.0
<seb128> well, it just that nobody seems to really own that landing
<seb128> and I'm unsure how much testing we got from the different pieces
<seb128> like if removing aptdaemon is going to be smooth and work
<seb128> or if we are going to notice that britney hits n regressions and things get stucked until somebody fix language-selector or some kde app
<willcooke> is a sensible next step to send an email to the desktop mailing list?
<seb128> I'm not sure it's going to help
<seb128> we need somebody to own that landing, who go ahead with the update and file the aptdaemon removal and deals with britney issues and bugs
<willcooke> who can deal with that?  volunteers please
<willcooke> seb128, would Robert be a suitable person?
<seb128> if we wants to do it
<seb128> he set up a ppa and did part of the job but he seems busy dealing with actual coding on g-s
<seb128> anyway I guess there is no point blocking the meeting on that
<willcooke> alright, I wil speak to Robert and let you know
<seb128> thanks
<willcooke> alright, next week then please everyone come with a list of the features you want to land in to 16.04 and the current status
<willcooke> I will send out an email to remind you all next Monday
<willcooke> qengho, you're off, but I think we're clear there anyway
<willcooke> #topic any other business
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-02 | Current topic: any other business
<willcooke> Please book your sprint travel
<larsu> will do!
<willcooke> :D
<attente> lol
<willcooke> oki, tough meeting this week gang
<attente> were there any really interesting talks at fosdem?
<larsu> attente: not really. Fosdem's mostly about meeting the people
<Laney> oh yeah
<larsu> I, for example, met Laney
<Laney> but we should all demand that companies don't claim copyright on our code done in work time
<Laney> that is one thing I learned at fosdem
<Laney> so go forth and do that
<larsu> isn't this what every company does
<seb128> trooooll day
<larsu> attente: sabdfl was there and gave a lightning talk, but I didn't make it there
<willcooke> let's end the meeting, but please carry on re FOSDEM
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Feb  2 16:07:31 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2016/ubuntu-desktop.2016-02-02-15.31.moin.txt
<seb128> thanks everyone
<attente> ok, thanks
<larsu> thanks
<seb128> willcooke, do we have a list of the features we had planned for the cycle somewhere? we have the blueprint from the sprint but I don't think it's complete?
<willcooke> seb128, let me check the BP, it should be up to date
<seb128> willcooke, well, that blueprint doesn't have gnome-software mentioned for example
<seb128> nor updating libreoffice to 5.1
<willcooke> That's (supposed to be) covered by [robert-ancell] Software Centre (moving up the list as we will have some required actions from BUD): TODO
<Trevinho> seb128: what do you think about doing https://code.launchpad.net/~jplacerda/zeitgeist/vacuum ? I think it would really help with unity-files-lens slowdowns....
<seb128> Trevinho, what is "vacuum" doing?
<Trevinho> seb128: cleaning up the DB, compressing stuff...
<seb128> Trevinho, how long does that take?
<Trevinho> seb128: https://sqlite.org/lang_vacuum.html
<seb128> unsure if every time is best, but why not
<Trevinho> seb128: I didn't try that on mine....
<seb128> there is an auto-vacuum
<seb128> maybe the daemon should do that
<Trevinho> yeah, in fact having that enabled would be the best
<seb128> rather than having us to explicitly do it?
<Trevinho> I would like to enable that, yeah...
<Trevinho> As for timing, a couple of seconds in my 100mb activity.sqlite file
<seb128> cool
<Trevinho> seb128: however.... See that doc, autovacuum and vacuum commands are different...
<Trevinho> «Auto-vacuum does not defragment the database nor repack individual database pages the way that the VACUUM command does»
<Trevinho> « In fact, because it moves pages around within the file, auto-vacuum can actually make fragmentation worse.»
<Trevinho> So... Maybe having somehting like a "cron job", no idea whether timed events have ever landed to upstart.
<seb128> that seems a bit hackish
<seb128> maybe doing it on every start is fine
<Trevinho> Yeah, but maybe with some sleep to ensure it happens on "idle"?
<ogra_> have a look at /etc/init.d/ondemand ;)
<ogra_> it does such stuff
<shookees> Hello, I have a question regarding ssh tunneling
<seb128> attente, hey, would you be interested by looking at bug #1434094?
<ubot5`> bug 1434094 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "indicator menus are misplaced when the display scaler is used" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1434094
<shookees> oops, sorry, wrong channel
<seb128> shookees, hey, you are not on the right channel, ssh and tunnels are not really desktopish
<seb128> no worry!
<seb128> tedg, I'm still unsure to understand your suggestion of what needs to happen there, what is currently doing the menu popup? seems to not be in libindicator nor the greeter code...
<tedg> seb128: I think that it is GTK itself. We're telling GTK that it's a menu, and the indicator is a submenu of that one.
<tedg> seb128: So I think the "place submenu" code in GTK is what is being called.
<seb128> but why would that be wrong in the greeter, it works on other environments
<tedg> I don't think that's how unity-panel-service does things. It renders the icons itself, and then uses GTK to show the menu with custom placement.
<tedg> I'm unsure why the GTK code would be wrong, I'd expect it to work as it does in apps, but I think that's where the placement code *is*.
<seb128> right, that was my points
<seb128> applications just use gtk and have menubars
<seb128> and that works
<seb128> I guess it needs debugging then
<seb128> tedg, thanks
<seb128> I'm going to see if attente wants to have a look
<seb128> he's hacking on gtk and menu placement for a while so would probably be a good fit for him
 * tedg says sorry to attente, I didn't know
<tedg> :-)
<seb128> heh
<seb128> didrocks, sorry, I didn't have time to look again at that n-m issue, did you try to install dbgsym packages to see if the bt is better than the retracing? the current bt is a bit confusing
<seb128> cyphermox, you don't have an idea about bug #1540153 by any chance? (didrocks hits it on xenial when trying to use the citizenM wifi)
<ubot5`> Error: Launchpad bug 1540153 could not be found
<cyphermox> is didrocks really upgrading network-manager libnm-util2 libnm-glib4 gir1.2-networkmanager-1.0 ?
<cyphermox> as you pointed out that commit sounds like it should fix things. it's the first time I hear about this
<cyphermox> oh, wait a second
<seb128> cyphermox, didrocks, hum, the rh bug has an user who still had an issue but different (hitting an assert then) and http://cgit.freedesktop.org/NetworkManager/NetworkManager/commit/?h=nm-1-0&id=e0e043ef3918de54f8d19a3af07d3367962970e5 resolved it
<seb128> didrocks, ^ could you try that as well?
<alexarnaud> seb128:
<alexarnaud> sorry
<seb128> ?
<alexarnaud> I'm trying to get the source of pkgbinarymangler on launchpad
<alexarnaud> seb128: error of manipulation
<alexarnaud> Where to find it ?
<seb128> alexarnaud, https://launchpad.net/pkgbinarymangler
<alexarnaud> I'm trying the trunk, it's marked at "DEPRECATED" and the link inside it is wrong
<seb128> the source is the ubuntu package one
<alexarnaud> seb128: the ubuntu package ?
<alexarnaud> If I try :  "bzr branch lp:pkgbinarymangler"
<seb128> no
<alexarnaud> I get nothing
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pkgbinarymangler
<seb128> dget https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/pkgbinarymangler_129.dsc
<alexarnaud> seb128: no VCS exists?
<alexarnaud> thanks
<attente> seb128: tedg: sure, i'll take a look
<seb128> attente, thanks
<andyrock> seb128: do you know if app-install-data pkg is going to be used once g-s transition is done?
<seb128> andyrock, unsure, that's a question for Laney rather, I would guess that no
<attente> seb128, tedg, what exactly is the bug there? the menus seem to be positioned properly for me in unity-greeter @2x
<seb128> attente, do you have a dual screen?
<andyrock> mmm ok... wondering if there is something similar for gnome-software
<seb128> andyrock, the server Laney is working on? unsure about a local db
<attente> seb128: yes
<seb128> attente, try with only one, for some reason it seems to work on dual screens
<attente> ok
<seb128> I though it stopped happening earlier until I closed my laptop lid
<seb128> and it started doing it again once I was on external display only
<seb128> attente, btw unsure how you test it but I did a mv unity-greeter unity-greeter.real and made unity-greeter a sh script that does export GDK_SCALE=2 and then start unity-greeter.real
<seb128> that makes easy to test even on lowdpi config
<attente> seb128: yeah, i can reproduce it on just one screen now, thanks
<seb128> attente, great, thanks for looking at it
<seb128> the fact that it works on dual screen puzzles me even more
<attente> that is pretty puzzling
<didrocks> seb128: I'll try this
<didrocks> cyphermox: yeah, I'm uprading everything
<didrocks> seb128: hum, they did revert that one, didn't they?
<seb128> didrocks, oh, they did? :-(
<seb128> didrocks, can you check at least if you still get a segfault and if the bt is still the same?
<didrocks> few commits after
<didrocks> yeah, will do (tonight)
<seb128> did they commit another fix instead?
<didrocks> no, just revert, but I did check only quickly
<seb128> I'm going to have another look tomorrow
<seb128> if you can look at least if the error is still the same that would be useful
<didrocks> yeah,; will do!
<seb128> 'ci
<willcooke> morning robert_ancell
<willcooke> we meet again
<robert_ancell> willcooke, hi
<willcooke> how's it going?
<robert_ancell> willcooke, good
<willcooke> night all
<rickspencer3> hi all
<rickspencer3> someone mentions that only us old guys use xchat-gnome these days and that there is some newer one that I should use
<rickspencer3> I'm setting up a new laptop, thought I would start with the good one
<rickspencer3> anyone know?
 * pitti mumbles "weechat" :)
<mdeslaur> rickspencer3: there's hexchat, but that's gtk2
 * mdeslaur uses xchat-gnome
<rickspencer3> hey mdeslaur
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> maybe it was hexchat
<rickspencer3> weechat?
<pitti> rickspencer3: it's curses, not graphical; I find it awesome (particualrly the vertical splits), but you might find it a bit arcane
<pitti> rickspencer3: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/photos/pitti-virtual-desktop.png is from like 2006, but this is still by and large my layout
<rickspencer3> "arcane" does not sound like a strong recommendation ;)
 * rickspencer3 looks
<pitti> rickspencer3: heh, and look who I was talking to at that time :)
<rickspencer3> wow
<mdeslaur> so many awful clients to choose from, which one to pick?
<rickspencer3> that is old school :)
<rickspencer3> mdeslaur, dang it, don't try to get me to write an irc client
<pitti> rickspencer3: I haven't yet found another client with the same efficiency..
<pitti> it's dense, with horizontal splits I can follow three things, and the keyboard commands are awesome
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<pitti> like Ctrl+G iterates through the channels in descending order
<rickspencer3> looks like a bit of learning curve
<pitti> first through the ones you got pinged on, then through the ones that have new messages, and finally back to where you came from
<pitti> rickspencer3: yeah, it surely is if you never used irssi and friends
<rickspencer3> pitti, so, speaking of the "good old days" ...
<rickspencer3> I bought a new computer today, just a random desktop
<rickspencer3> and am running Xenial
<rickspencer3> I am getting random screen freezes
<rickspencer3> it's like Jaunty all over again!
<pitti> ugh, I didn't get one in the last years (literally)
<rickspencer3> well, I am on the tip of development on a brand new computer that it not certified in any way
 * rickspencer3 gives hexchat a try
<rickspencer3> hello from hexchat :)
<pitti> ¿noʎ ǝɹɐ ʍoɥ 'ollǝɥ :Ɛɹǝɔuǝdsʞɔᴉɹ
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-02-03
<hikiko> Hi
<desrt> hello desktop
<pitti> Good morning
<duflu> <desktop> Hello desrt. Would you like to play a game?
<desrt> i know this one!  global thermonuclear war!
<desrt> pitti, duflu: hi :)
<pitti> hey desrt!
<pitti> hello duflu, how are you?
<desrt> pitti: how's home?
<duflu> Oh. Or is it "shall we play a game"?
<pitti> desrt: nice and cozy, but as rainy as Brussels today :(
<duflu> pitti: Hi, good. You?
<pitti> desrt: how is the sprint?
<pitti> duflu: good, thanks!
<pitti> long nights due to our virtual sprints
<desrt> pitti: the sprint is over
<desrt> pitti: larsu and i are now in köln
<desrt> (and i was not at the sprint anyway)
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<pitti> bonjour seb128 !
<seb128> hey pitti
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> seb128, hi
<seb128> robert_ancell, pitti, how are you?
<pitti> seb128: bit tired, but good, thanks! how was your sprint?
<seb128> pitti, I didn't go to that one, larsu_ and Laney did
<seb128> how is your virtual one?
<pitti> seb128: ah, I thought you were there as well, ok
<pitti> seb128: took me three hours to get out of mojo's claws to finally install the CI train into juju-local :/
<pitti> so only went to bed at 1:30
<seb128> :-/
<pitti> seb128: but, getting to a point where the deployment docs are working, and I landed my first fix :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, so if I understood your email correctly, nobody worked on porting the aptdaemon rdepends to packagekit?
<seb128> pitti, good :-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, I was working on the software-properties-gtk one
<seb128> robert_ancell, yeah, I saw a branch from you with some work
<seb128> seems like we had a planning fail there :-/
<Trevinho> Morning folks
<seb128> hey Trevinho!
<robert_ancell> seb128, I'm not seeing as much stuff as you are. The main ones are software-properties-gtk and language-selector
<Trevinho> hey seb... How is it?
<robert_ancell> I believe language-selector is not a major problem
<seb128> robert_ancell, well they are not problems, they are work
<seb128> robert_ancell, update-notifier apturl software-center also use python-aptdaemon
<robert_ancell> seb128, well, software-center is going, so that doesn't matter
<seb128> robert_ancell, is it? I though the plan was to keep it in universe
<seb128> if it is then we need to fix things that rdepends on it in the same landing
<seb128> like unity
<seb128> also e.g xubuntu use it
<seb128> are they fine switching to gnome-software?
<seb128> same for ubuntukylin, studio, etc
<robert_ancell> seb128, not sure what they want to do.
<seb128> it's getting complicated/tricky :-:/
<robert_ancell> seb128, It's always been complicated/tricky!
<seb128> yeah, but I though somebody was handling porting the rdepends to use packagekit
<seb128> I should have followed that more closely
<robert_ancell> seb128, you got some spare cycles?
<seb128> it's going to teach use to not have proper workitems lined up
<alexarnaud> Hello everyone :)!
<seb128> not really
<seb128> hey alexarnaud
<alexarnaud> how are you seb128 ?
<seb128> I could make some, but on the detriment of other work
<seb128> alexarnaud, good, though busy, you?
<alexarnaud> seb128: fine, I've lot of work for the day :). I'm goingo to continue to learn packaging for porting Compiz from Ubuntu to Debian.
<seb128> good luck
<alexarnaud> Yesterday, I've discovered existance of debian helper
<alexarnaud> :)
<alexarnaud> hey willcooke :)!
<robert_ancell> seb128, thinking more about it I'm not sure there's any real win updating aptdaemon to PK1.0. Perhaps it might be easier to package PK0.8 and have systems that aren't going to use PK1.0 use that instead.
<robert_ancell> systems = non-Ubuntu distros
<seb128> robert_ancell, what do you mean "package pk0.8"?
<seb128> like have both versions in the archive?
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah
<seb128> robert_ancell, well, then we would still have to port software-properties language-selector apturl update-notifier update-manager etc
<robert_ancell> seb128, yep, that's still do-able
<seb128> that's never going to be done by ff
<seb128> it's on feb 18th
<robert_ancell> It's pretty tight
<seb128> we would first to fine somebody with cycles/wanting to work on that
<seb128> find
 * duflu offers a spare bicycle
<seb128> lol
<robert_ancell> duflu, we need tricycles dammit!
<seb128> not sure that's going to help there but thanks :-)
 * duflu rolls off via unicycle
<seb128> robert_ancell, any idea how much work it is to port aptdaemon to pkgkit 1?
<robert_ancell> seb128, I've previously looked at the code (and did just then) and it looks difficult to me unless you know the codebase.
<robert_ancell> seb128, But the issue is we can never run both aptdaemon and PackageKit at the same time
<seb128> why not?
<robert_ancell> seb128, Doesn't aptdaemon provide the D-Bus interface?
<seb128> well, they can't both do system changes at the same time you mean?
<robert_ancell> They can't own the same bus name
<willcooke> morning/evening all
<robert_ancell> pitti, ^ that's what aptdaemon does right?
<seb128> robert_ancell, seems you are right :-/
<seb128> there goes that idea
<seb128> willcooke, "good" morning
<pitti> robert_ancell: correct, they Conflicts: to each other
<robert_ancell> seb128, so the issue is by updating to PK1.0 is we break aptdaemon for everyone as it uses both the client libraries and it's own server implementation.
<robert_ancell> seb128, by packaging PK0.8 we can avoid that
<seb128> robert_ancell, it doesn't solve the conflicts
<seb128> so we still need to port $world
<seb128> we are basically screwed
<robert_ancell> seb128, right, but it's not installed on Ubuntu. The other flavours, probably.
<robert_ancell> I guess the tools need to support both.
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> like everybody is behind their schedules/features
<robert_ancell> yeah
<seb128> I don't see how we can get that much work done
<robert_ancell> we're being killed by technical debt
<seb128> or by trying to do a transition that doesn't give us much out of switching techs for the sake of switching
<seb128> though it's getting more complicated due to new goals sort of forcing us there now
<robert_ancell> seb128, the big win is getting out of this debt trap
<seb128> that's not a win
<robert_ancell> How's that not a win?
<seb128> those stacks are being deprecated after the coming LTS anyway
<robert_ancell> seb128, I'll believe it when I see it!
<seb128> the old stacks have tech debts but they mostly work and we could roll on them for another cycle
<seb128> anyway that discussion is not relevant since as said, new goals force us to move forwards now
<robert_ancell> seb128, there's always options
<larsu_> morning!
<willcooke> morning larsu
<seb128> hey larsu
<larsu> morning seb128 and willcooke!
 * larsu has a bit of a sore throat again
<seb128> seems you don't get out of that since the end of summer :-/
<larsu> apparantly, yeah
<seb128> mvo, hey, if we want to port apturl/language-selector/update-notifier/software-properties/update-manager from aptdaemon to packagekit, do you know if there is anything that might prove problematic there? or pkgkit with aptcc should cover what we need?
<mvo> seb128: they are conceptually similar so that should be not too hard
<pitti> I can't remember, do we still use plugins for the old "apt" backend in language-selector?
<pitti> if we use aptcc, that doesn't support plugins
<pitti> but aptdaemon does
<seb128> pitti, good question, how would that look like?
<pitti> language_support_pkgs.py:    '''PackageKit WhatProvides plugin for locale().'''
<pitti>       entry_points='''[aptdaemon.plugins]
<pitti> modify_cache_after=language_support_pkgs:apt_cache_add_language_packs
<pitti> [packagekit.apt.plugins]
<pitti> what_provides=language_support_pkgs:packagekit_what_provides_locale
<pitti> ''',
 * pitti scratches head
<pitti> so, I think that doesn't affect the installation of missing langpacks in the installer or post-inst note
<pitti> it was meant to install missing langpacks/fonts/dicts if you e. g. install libreoffice
<seb128> I see
<pitti> this would then automatically install e. g. the German libo dict/thesaurus along with iht
<seb128> did that ever work?
<pitti> not the most important feature in the world of course, but I think that still works
<seb128> I never noticed
<seb128> hum, k
<pitti> if you use aptdaemon, yes
<pitti> e. g. if you install it from software-center
<pitti> not with apt-get of course
<seb128> right
<seb128> willcooke, robert_ancell, ^
<pitti> but aptcc doesn't support plugins
<seb128> the situation sucks
<seb128> we are screwed either way
<pitti> seb128: so, don't consider that a blocker
<pitti> just wanted to point it out, and it was a bit of thinking aloud
<seb128> thanks for pointing it out
<pitti> the main functionality of installing dicts/fonts etc. during/post install shouldn't be affected
<pitti> (and that's rather crucial)
<seb128> we still need to port all the things from aptdaemon to packagekit
<pitti> we also used to use the what-provides stuff for installing drivers, but that's obsolete
<seb128> so quite some work
<seb128> and it's getting late in the cycle
<pitti> is PK still as slow as it used to be?
<pitti> a few years ago it was aaaaachingly slow, compared to apt or aptdaemon
<seb128> good question, I didn't try
<seb128> robert_ancell might know
<willcooke> robert_ancell mentioned it was slow the other day
<robert_ancell> pitti, it's better than it was, I'm not sure if it's better/worse
<robert_ancell> willcooke, I wasn't sure if that was mostly gnome-software
<pitti> OOI, what's the pressure of moving to PK?
<pitti> I know aptdaemon isn't maintained much these days, but porting+maintaining PK also seems to be no small task
<pitti> do we need new APIs?
<seb128> basically we want gnome-software
<pitti> click also needed the old PK (but I guess that's widely known and has been discussed/fixed)
<robert_ancell> pitti, it was dropping software-center, helping get away from Python 2, and getting a stack that's maintained actively upstream.
<robert_ancell> getting new features like firmware updates
<pitti> aptdaemon is py3
<seb128> getting fwupdate also
<pitti> ah, ok
<robert_ancell> when we discussed it before it seemed like it would be a similar amount of work to add the features to the existing stack / fix the issues versus switching.
<robert_ancell> But it seems we're running out of runway here
<seb128> robert_ancell, I guess gnome-software doesn't work with aptdaemon as a backend?
<robert_ancell> seb128, we could make it work
<seb128> how much work would that be?
<happyaron> seb128, mind to approve open-gram's SRU upload from queue (trusty)?
<robert_ancell> I think by tomorrow I could give a yes/no to that
<seb128> I've no idea how different aptdaemon/pkgkit are
<happyaron> ah sorry for interrupting...
<seb128> happyaron, I'm not in the SRU team, sorry
<seb128> willcooke, ^
<robert_ancell> seb128, gnome-software is super modular, so we can write a new backend and ignore packagekit entirely
<seb128> robert_ancell, that might be the easiest option
<happyaron> seb128: ic
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, that's a good idea.
<robert_ancell> It gives us a lot of the wins.
<seb128> well aptdaemon is supposed to provide pkgkit compat apis no?
<willcooke> seb128, @ SRU or @ porting g-s to aptdaemon?
<seb128> willcooke, g-s to aptdaemon
<willcooke> You won't believe me, but I just wondered that myself
<robert_ancell> The unknown is the interaction with appstream. Not sure if we can / should switch to that.
<robert_ancell> My guess is yes.
<seb128> willcooke, I don't believe you!
<seb128> :p
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, I've no idea what appstream does...?
<robert_ancell> seb128, metadata
<robert_ancell> seb128, It replaces the xapian stuff. I don't know a huge amount about it, but Laney is the expert.
<willcooke> seb128, video here:  seb128, I was thinking outside the box, or pushing the envelope or something
<seb128> right
<willcooke> erm,
<willcooke> seb128, here:  http://video.fosdem.org/2008/maintracks/FOSDEM2008-packagekit.ogg
<willcooke> http://www.freedesktop.org/software/PackageKit/pk-intro.html
<willcooke> oh, ffs - ignore those totally wrong links
<robert_ancell> willcooke, looking like a PHB there
<seb128> willcooke, #fail
<willcooke> :D
<seb128> ;-)
<willcooke> Let's try that again
<willcooke> hurr durr here's a link   https://wiki.debian.org/DEP-11
<robert_ancell> seb128, willcooke, ok, so my plan now is spend tomorrow writing an aptdaemon plugin for g-s and see if that can work. That will allow us to drop software-center from Ubuntu (other distros can continue to use if they like) and get the new feature goodness (firmware updates)
<willcooke> this is a plan made of win
<robert_ancell> If that works we keep the rest of the stack as is.
<willcooke> win and string and glue
<willcooke> thanks a lot robert_ancell
<seb128> robert_ancell, +1, sounds like the best way forward
<willcooke> good work team
<seb128> robert_ancell, also isn't aptdaemon having pkgkit compat?
 * willcooke goes to steady his nerves with some breakfast whiskey 
<seb128> robert_ancell, did you try to use g-s with aptdaemon and the compat layer?
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, but it's an older version of packagekit that wont work with g-s and probably doesn't implement all the functions required. g-s is very picky with packagekit.
<seb128> k
<robert_ancell> seb128, this will require us making a packagekit-1.0 source package I guess
<robert_ancell> Unless someone really wants to update aptdaemon
<seb128> what do we need packagekit 1.0 for in this case?
<seb128> if we use g-s with aptdaemon
<willcooke> will we need to port fwupd as well?
<robert_ancell> seb128, g-s requires it otherwise we'd need to use an ancient version.
<willcooke> if so, then I think that can come later < @fwupdate
<robert_ancell> Or patch out the packagekit backend (which would be a bit drastic)
<seb128> well, we don't need it if we use the aptdaemon one...
<seb128> best option would still be to port aptdaemon to pkgkit 1.0
<seb128> I'm going to try to have a look today at how much work that would be
<robert_ancell> yeah, that scares me though
<seb128> but you said it was not trivial?
<seb128> did pkgkit change that much?
<robert_ancell> Not a huge amount, but I think there's a lot of details
<robert_ancell> If I was a PackageKit backend and aptdaemon expert it would probably be easy
<robert_ancell> You should try though
<seb128> k
<seb128> we need mvo ;-)
<robert_ancell> We've always known that
<robert_ancell> ok, I'm going to call it a night.
<seb128> robert_ancell, have a good night!
<seb128> thanks for staying around and the discussion
<ksamak> hey all
<alexarnaud> hey ksamak
<willcooke> thanks robert_ancell
<pitti> . o O { gnome-terminal -x aptitude } *cough*
<larsu> haha
<larsu> nice one pitti ;)
<seb128> Trevinho, could you rebase nautilus 19_unity_open_location_xid.patch and 20_add_timestamp_to_operations.patch on 3.14?
<seb128> the changes you did you 3.18
<Trevinho> seb128: ok
<seb128> Trevinho, thanks
<Trevinho> seb128: is the lp branch already rebased?
<Trevinho> I mean, is already using the 3.14?
<seb128> 20_add_timestamp_to_operations.patch applies fine out of chunck
<seb128> @@ -5112,6 +5155,7 @@ nautilus_file_operations_copy (GList *fi
<meetingology> seb128: Error: "@" is not a valid command.
<seb128>  	job->done_callback_data = done_callback_data;
<seb128>  	job->files = g_list_copy_deep (files, (GCopyFunc) g_object_ref, NULL);
<seb128>  	job->destination = g_object_ref (target_dir);
<seb128> +	((CommonJob *)job)->action_timestamp = timestamp;
<seb128> Trevinho, I'm working on it, I guess I could commit and let you fix those then?
<Trevinho> seb128: fine, ping me once you've the branch ready
<seb128> Trevinho, done
<seb128> Trevinho, you need to d/l http://ftp.acc.umu.se/pub/GNOME/sources/nautilus/3.14/nautilus-3.14.3.tar.xz and rename it nautilus_3.18.4.is.3.14.3.orig.tar.xz
<seb128> on that note, lunch!
<alexarnaud>  I'm trying to port Compiz package from Ubuntu to Debian
<alexarnaud> I've compiled successfully and launching it withtout major issue except configuration
<alexarnaud> I've investigated to compare environement vairiables in Debian Sid and Ubuntu Devel (16.04) and I noticed that Compiz use file named "65compiz_profile-on-session" which checks environement variable "DESKTOP_SESSION" but as I know it's not the standard way. The right environment variable is "XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP". Why don't we use this variable ?
<Sweet5hark>  great. libreoffice 5.1.0~rc2 package is all fine and good -- except on ppc64el, were it fails with a very meaningless build log.
<Sweet5hark> *grumble* *grumble*
<Sweet5hark> does ppc64el have more or less users than OS/2 by now? asking for a friend.
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, :)
<ksamak> didrocks: do you know anything about this env var that alex describes? DESKTOP_SESSION vs XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<ksamak> is that needed as for ubuntu? cause we'd need to implement a non-standart way otherwise.
<didrocks> ksamak: I'm not on the desktop team anymore FYI :) but yeah, we are using (and proposed) XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP to know under which env your are
<didrocks> I'm sure other on the channel would be able to help you as well
<GunnarHj> pitti: Hi Martin, just noticed bug #1541288, and it's far above my level. Is it something you could handle?
<ubot5`> bug 1541288 in language-selector (Ubuntu) "Support PackageKit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1541288
<willcooke> Trevinho, https://plus.google.com/+PopescuSorin/posts/Ga5MjfaZoJ5
<ogra_> gravity broke the sidebar ?
<ogra_> :)
<ksamak> willcooke: Trevinho would you know any reason why XDG_SESSION_DESKTOP is used? and not XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP, in compiz 65compiz_profile-on-session script?
<seb128> ksamak, I think it was there before XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP existed
<ksamak> seb128: ok. i guess that's ok then if we add a condition to take that into account
<seb128> ksamak, well we could probably change to use the new variable
<ksamak> seb128: well, either you can do that, or we can adapt. as you fell
<seb128> ksamak, let's wait for what Trevinho thinks
<pitti> :x
<pitti> GunnarHj: I can't make any promises time-wise, I'm afraid
<GunnarHj> pitti: Ok. Any suggestion about who could do it instead?
<pitti> this was discussed this morning, I haven't followed who does what; but I figure Robert will drive the transition and look for people?
<GunnarHj> pitti: I see. Thanks.
<willcooke> hey GunnarHj, we have an alternative plan in progress at the moment which would mean we dont need to port everything to PL
<willcooke> *PK
<willcooke> but that is just a hope at the moment while we investigate
<GunnarHj> willcooke: Ok, thanks for letting me know. I just made a note at the bug report, but I suppose Robert is aware of what you just said.
<willcooke> he is
 * willcooke crosses his fingers
<Trevinho> ksamak: so... That's a legacy thing that is exported by a compiz-gnome thing.  I aactually thing we could get rid of that since we don't care about that file anymore... We all set at upstart level
<Trevinho> that var isn't either set
<ksamak> Trevinho: so, if we get rid of that script, then ubuntu is still working. What about debian? should we modify that same script? so that COMPIZ_CONFIG_PROFILE is set correctly?
<Trevinho> ksamak: well, since there's no unity in debian I think that's not need there as well
<ksamak> Trevinho: well, one could imagine that people want different settings, according to a desktop?
<ksamak> otherwise that'd kinda focus compiz on mate?
<Trevinho> ksamak: sorry, what you mean?
<Trevinho> The ubuntu profile was actually the profile for unity...
<Trevinho> Mate should export his own profile in a startup script they have I guess
<Trevinho> compiz-gnome package was acually quite hacked to be unitysh... We should have got rid of it, really...
<ksamak> Trevinho: ok. question is, should we have gsettings.override for each desktop, in packages like mate-compiz-settings-XXX, or compiz loaded with different profiles in /etc/compizconfig/config according to XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<ksamak> probably it would be nice to just have to install compiz, and have it start with a working profile, for different desktops.
<ksamak> so we should probably use XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP now
<Trevinho> ksamak: yeah, that's correct... However that script is not doing anything for that
<ksamak> yeah, ok. what'd be the solution? should we submit a patch to you that works with XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP?
<ksamak> then you adapt?
<ksamak> Trevinho:
<ksamak> is there actually a good solution for you with unity and XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP?
<Trevinho> ksamak: that's fine... I've not been looking at compiz config for ages, but I think that having it to smartly pick the proper profile would be nice... However at unity level we've some mismatch as the profile is called "unity", and the compiz_config_ env has to stay to "ubuntu", while XDG_CURRENTE_DESKTOP="Unity" -_-
<Trevinho> But we can sitll handle with env var as it used to be.
<ksamak> ok.
<ksamak> let's do that then
<ksamak> didrocks: you did the session-migration package. in your opinion, could it be useful in the future for debian users? is the settings migration such a burden in the end?
<didrocks> ksamak: it is, unsure if debian wants it
<didrocks> I would say not required before there is a need :)
<seb128> hey didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, did you look at the nm error yesterday?
<ksamak> didrocks: i'd agree, we'll package without then.
<ksamak> thx
<didrocks> yw!
<GunnarHj> Hi Laney, do you have time to take a look at bug #1539885? There shouldn't be any obstacles.
<ubot5`> bug 1539885 in trusty-backports "Please backport svtplay-dl 0.30.2016.01.10-1 (universe) from xenial" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1539885
<ximion> larsu, Lenay: hi! do you happen to be there?
<ximion> Laney ^
<willcooke> ximion, Laney is off today
<willcooke> GunnarHj, fyi too ^
<ximion> willcooke: he deserves it ;-)
<willcooke> +1 :)
<willcooke> ximion, thank you too for all your help at the sprint
<ximion> thank you for inviting me :)
<willcooke> you're very welcome!
<ximion> I am just working on fixing some GS bugs, but one of these things will need us to carry around a patch forever, since upstream will never accept that behavior change upstream anymore8they just removed the feature)
<willcooke> ximion, I think we /might/ end up with a few of those.  We're investigating porting g-s back to aptd because of all the rdepends we would have to fix otherwise
<ximion> atm, GNOME Software will not show anything which doesn't have a metainfo file - you could change that previously via a config option, but that option got removed too now, and I want to give people a bit more time to write metainfo files
<ximion> also, there are some usability issues with metainfo-only
<ximion> willcooke: to be honest, using GS with aptd would be a terrible idea - it is using some PK-isms and relying on them, and fixing all of that in aptd will be really hard
<ximion> larsu just found the reason why remove doesn't work at the sprint, and the reason is a really subtle API issue where aptcc does something slightly different that Fedora's hif backend
<ximion> leading to breakage. With aptd, you would get a lot more of these
<Trevinho> Uff, I can't attach a debdiff to launchpad... :-(
 * ogra_ hands Trevinho some superglue
<flocculant> don't use teeth to open that ...
<seb128> Trevinho, why not?
<Trevinho> seb128: got an error for 5 minutes... Now it worked. I guess it's thanks to ogra_'s superglue!
<Trevinho> ogra_: thanks! :-D
<seb128> ximion, use g-s with an aptd backend seems like the only reasonable alternative though, so if it's not possible we might just end up staying on software-center
<ogra_> lol
<Trevinho> seb128: so.... now (well add to your list actually) you could get this a look https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zeitgeist/+bug/919801/comments/47
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 919801 in zeitgeist (Ubuntu) "Unity dash file search is extremely slow" [Medium,In progress]
<Trevinho> or is maybe Laney better for that?
<seb128> ximion, since aptdaemon claims the packagekit dbus name they can't be co-installed, so we would need to port everything in the archive from aptdaemon to packagekit which doesn't seem feasable before feature freeze this cycle
<seb128> Trevinho, k, adding to the list
<Trevinho> ouch, forgot to add the headers descriptions...
<ximion> seb128: what elase is using aptdaemon?
 * Trevinho fixes that
<seb128> Trevinho, do you look at refreshing the nautilus patches?
<Trevinho> seb128: not yet, I wanted to finish this first...
<Trevinho> I would have done it now... But let me addd the descriptions first
<Trevinho> then I'll do that
<seb128> ximion, apturl update-notifier update-manager lubuntu-software-center software-properties language-selector oem-config-gtk(it's in ubiquity)
 * Trevinho 's TODO list is filling everyday with more stuff...... -_-
<seb128> Trevinho, welcome to the club!
<ximion> seb128: if the tools using aptd via PK are using normal PK calls, they should just depend on PK instead, and aptd should stop claiming to be PK - in that case, co-installing PK and aptd should work easily
<seb128> ximion, no, most use the aptdaemon widgets
<seb128> like AptProgressDialog
<ximion> seb128: have yu tried making aptd stop taking the PK DBus name? I think previously there even was a aptdaemon-pkcompat package shipping just the PK compatibility stuff
<seb128> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/software-properties/no-aptdaemon/revision/953 is an example of code that robert_ancell started changing
<seb128> ximion, no, that would be the other option I guess, looking at changing aptdaemon, unsure we have people knowing the codebase available to work on it though :-/
<ximion> seb128: seems to be a reason to maybe not have it in the release by default :P - btw, I did a non-aptd patch for s-p ages ago: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=730807
<ubot5`> Debian bug 730807 in software-properties "Please make SP use PackageKit for Apt-write actions" [Wishlist,Open]
<ximion> not polished though, merely a demonstration thing
<seb128> ximion, thanks for the pointer
<seb128> so packagekit has no equivalent to AptProgressDialog?
<ximion> no, PackageKit itself has no widgets at all, it's purely non-GUI
<Trevinho> seb128: so proper patch should be there...
<Trevinho> seb128: moving to nautilus now..
<seb128> Trevinho, thanks
<ximion> seb128: you can write your own widgets for it though (maybe at a central place and make other stuff use it then?)
<ximion> I really think fixing aptd and aptd-using packages will be *much* easier than porting GS to use aptd
<seb128> fixing aptd how?
<ximion> not making it claim to be PK
<ximion> to make both packages co-installable
<seb128> I guess we could keep the widgets but make it call packagekit
<ximion> that would be even easier, I guess
<seb128> the other issue raised it that it seems packagekit is slow compared to aptd
<seb128> but I guess we are going to have to have this way
<ximion> PK is only slow if you use it in sync mode
<ximion> but yeah, PK's design of shipping everything over DBus in small transactions makes the whole thing a bit slower then aptd, even though PK is written in C
<ximion> one way to speed it up would be to make the aptcc backend use parallel transactions, which requires a threadsafe APT API
<ximion> not sure if where are there already so this could work
<ximion> at time, read actions are processed sequentially, which to no suprise is slow
<seb128> I see
<seb128> well I guess that work is not going to be for this cycle anyway
<seb128> thanks for the input!
<ximion> seb128: let's see, the last input on that I got from the APT team was quite positive
<ximion> but it's unlikely to happen for the next release, that's right
<larsu> ximion: ah cool thanks for tracking that down :)
<ximion> larsu: I will prepare a fix for aptcc when I am done with the icon stuff on the generator and with injecting at least the unlocalized long descriptions of packages into the AppStream metadata
<ximion> I think adding the descriptions to the metadata is the better long-term solution, before we drop support for apps without metainfo files
<qengho> pitti: Hi. I have a patch for grub that fixes a problem in searching for devices. It only runs for zfs root and fixes a problem upstream isn't concerned with. Please take a look?  Debdiff at end of  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1527727
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1527727 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub-probe for zfs assumes all devices prefix with /dev, ignoring /dev/disk/..." [Medium,Confirmed]
<ximion> larsu: since upstream removed the require-appdata option a while back - that's why I was suprised at the spring that it even existed ^^
<larsu> ximion: ah that makes sense. Yeah I agree
<larsu> ximion: please talk to robert_ancell about this as well (he's in .nz and not online right now)
<larsu> ximion: or Laney I guess :)
<ximion> I will wait for someone to implement the translation stuff then ^^ - since that will be much harder to do right. Maybe it won't even be needed and upstreams will ship metainfo files faster to get properly localized anetries
<ximion> *entries
<larsu> *maybe* :D
<ximion> from my experience: likely not
<larsu> ya...
<ximion> but never give up hope :P
<larsu> haha yeah
 * larsu has to go
<larsu> sorry
<larsu> see you tomorrow or so
<willcooke> ximion, seb128  - sorry was in a meeting
<seb128> willcooke, no worry
<Trevinho> seb128: I'm about to finish the sync, but need to go to out.. I'll push tomorrow
<Trevinho> seb128: area also troubles with the wallpaper patch? I get a link error
<andyrock> Laney: around?
<Laney> andyrock: slightly
<Laney> depends if you want something hard
<andyrock> nope just an info
<andyrock> there will be a local database of desktop files of the "installable" application when the transaction to g-s will be completed?
<Laney> yeah, appstream is that
<seb128> Trevinho, no worry, try to pull --overwrite maybe, I did fix some fuzzy bits a bit earlier and had issues with my checkout so pushed --overwrite
<andyrock> Laney: /usr/share/appdata does not contain desktop files
<Laney> you want actual desktop files?
<Laney> nope
<andyrock>  something like usr/share/app-install/desktop
<andyrock> mmm we kind of need that for bamf
<andyrock> I'll figure out something
<andyrock> thanks for the info
<Laney> for uninstalled things?
<andyrock> to recognize app that are about to be installed
<Laney> you have the icon and desktop file name and stuff from appstream
<andyrock> Laney: but bamf requires the full path if the desktop file is not on a standard path
<andyrock> the desktop file name is not enough if the installer has not yet installed the desktop file in /usr/share/applications
<andyrock> I'll talk with Trevinho and we (he) will figure out something :D
<Laney> how do you get the full path from app-install-data?
<andyrock> the desktop files are there
<Laney> what's that got to do with the path they end up in?
<andyrock> well if you say to bamf: create me a new app so i can monitor it from the desktop id "gedit.desktop"
<andyrock> bamf is going to look at the standard paths
<andyrock> usr share applications and so on
<andyrock> right now when you install an app using ubuntu-software-center
<andyrock> u-s-c send to the launcher a full path to the dekstop files in /usr/share/app-data/desktop
<andyrock> *sends
<andyrock> so bamf is able to create a new app and unity is able to monitor it
<andyrock> in a nuthsell g_desktop_app_info_new("gedit.desktop") returns NULL if gedit is being installed
<Laney> andyrock: is it just so you can already add the launcher when a thing is being installed?
<Laney> or is there something more to it?
<andyrock> yep
<andyrock> just that
<andyrock> but there is another way ofr sure
<andyrock> for sure
<Laney> and then it is updated to the real desktop file / path later on?
<Laney> by software-center telling you to do that or something
<andyrock> yep
<andyrock> it's bamf
<andyrock> it's smart enough
<andyrock> worst case we'll generate a temporary dekstop file using app stream data
<andyrock> just for the name/icon
<Laney> yeah pretty sure appstream has what you need for this
<Laney> (y)
<attente> i'm getting a '503  DNS error for hostname ubuntu: Name or service not known. If ubuntu refers to a configured cache repository, please check the corresponding configuration file.' error with apt-cacher-ng
<willcooke> gnight all
<willcooke> actually
<willcooke> I'll catch up with robert first
<willcooke> going afk for a bit though
<didrocks> see you willcooke :)
<seb128> didrocks, thanks for fixing the nm bug
<seb128> didrocks, the second patch was removing the assert still, but different from the git one that was reverted?
<didrocks> yw, thanks for pointing this at me seb128 :)
<didrocks> yeah
<seb128> yw!
<didrocks> I did misread it at first
<seb128> k
<seb128> still at the office? or already back to the hotel?
<didrocks> still at the office, days are crazy here :/
<seb128> :-(
<didrocks> (started at 8am, and same thing since Monday)
<willcooke> who's laughing now?!??!?
<willcooke> not me
<willcooke> or seb
<willcooke> or robert
<willcooke> well, this was a bad argument
<seb128> on that note, going to watch some IT crowd episodes ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, good luck
<willcooke> night seb128
<didrocks> seb128: enjoy
<pitti> Laney: argh, now I need yet another archive grep..
<ximion> Laney: when you are back: please pull from master to get updates for the dep11-generator when you have the time
<ximion> I found out we broke the icon logic afterall at the sprint ^^
 * ximion pushes the fix soon
<xnox> Laney, will you merge gnupg2? =) or may I steal it?
<Laney> xnox: if the bug that I listed on merges.u.c is fixed
<Laney> ximion: ok!
<xnox> Laney, oh didn't see it. i'll check it out.
<Laney> basically the answer is that it breaks stuff
<Laney> pitti: yeah, good idea to take a second look at codesearch
 * Laney goes away, see you tomorrow
<pitti> night Laney!
<sarnold> xnox: quite a lot changed with gnupg 2.1; it mostly looks for the better (the gpg-agent socket now has a well-known name and no more faffing about with trying to get an environment variable set before launching all the programs that may need it..  https://gnupg.org/faq/whats-new-in-2.1.html
<xnox> sarnold, i am well aware. and a bunch of debian software breaks with keybox =)
<sarnold> xnox: okay, good ;)
<pitti> sarnold: oh nice, where is that?
<xnox> sarnold, but having 1.4 and 2.0 is bad enough, but having 1.4 and 2.1 will be a bit nicer.
<pitti> /home/martin/.gnupg/gpg-agent-info-donald ?
<xnox> sarnold, such that hopefully i can unwind all the things to use 2.1. maybe not by this lts, but the one after.
<sarnold> pitti: ~/.gnupg/S.gpg-agent iirc
<pitti> sarnold: ok, I don't have that; (I'm currently exprimenting with i3, that might be the reason that I have troubls with the agent)
<pitti> sarnold: thanks!
<sarnold> pitti: oh fun :) I liked i3
<pitti> wanted to see how a tabbed WM feels like
<sarnold> I mostly abuse unity to pretend it's a tabbed WM.. it works just well enough that I haven't overcome the inertia of setting up the laptop-friendly widgets for a new WM.. :)
<xnox> Laney, explain why you need that bug fixed.
<xnox> Laney, in the new world order, the agent locations are known, thus no environment variables are needed to "share" it, or "discover" it.
<xnox> Laney, my plan was to still e.g. export the vars in the upstart session job, but now simply with predictable names.
<xnox> Laney, the upstart job can write that file out too. however we really don't need it, do we?
<xnox> that bug is totally not a bug.
<xnox> but a new feature.
<xnox> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=796931
<ubot5`> Debian bug 796931 in gnupg-agent "gnupg-agent: no longer writes $GNUPGHOME/gpg-agent-info-$(hostname) file" [Serious,Open]
<xnox> also, i don't see that file written on ubuntu right now, anyway, either....
<xnox> agent is running and i don't have that file.
<sarnold> pitti's got it, I wonder what created it :)
<pitti> sarnold: supposedly /etc/X11/Xsession.d/90gpg-agent
<sarnold> aha :)
<Laney> xnox: If you break my setup that is a bug
<Laney> I did the merge, I installed the package and I could no longer use the agent
<Laney> So fix that or don't do the merge
<Laney> It's an rcbug preventing it going to testing by the way
<xnox> Laney, ack. And "your setup" is just a normal ubuntu desktop, with gnome-keyring, et. al.? right?
<xnox> unity, not xmonad something rather, over vnc, in an lxd container, hosted in switzerland and accessed from canada? (you know stgraber like setups)
<Laney> I explained in a posting to the bug
<xnox> let me read it again then. i think i missed your post.
<Laney> If you want to say "screw you" then get it closed in Debian first
<Laney> and then fix or close the other rcbug too
<Laney> and take the angry broken users on your own head
<xnox> Laney, you know my solution right.....
<xnox> it should be systemd socket activated, and have the socket in XDG_RUNTIME_DIR
<xnox> having it in the GNUPGHOME is silly
<xnox> "When I ssh into this container, keychain is used to start a gpg-agent" -> what is keychain?
<xnox> what's inside the lxc container, well gpg, But does it have full desktop too inside the container, or just some script in ~/.bashrc to start an agent?
<Laney> keychain starts it
<Laney> eval $(keychain --eval --quick --quiet --agents gpg,ssh --host ${HOSTNAME})
<xnox> ah, ok.
 * xnox 's ubuntu has advised me to use apt-get to install keychain program
<Laney> night!
 * Laney is going to play a song or two on guitar hero
<Laney> \m/
<Trevinho> Laney: is that real guitar hero or FoF?
 * Trevinho played with that (and with a PS guitar controller)
<robert_ancell> ximion, do you know how to get the appstream package from the generator you and Laney set up? Laney said he had sent it but I can't find it anywhere
<robert_ancell> Laney, oh, you are / were here
<ximion> robert_ancell: hmm, I don't understand the question - which appstream package do you mean?
<ximion> you mean the metadata? Laney has made a script for that
<robert_ancell> ximion, yeah, where is that script?
<ximion> it's at http://people.canonical.com/~laney/random-scripts/appstream.sh
<robert_ancell> ximion, ta
<ximion> not sure if it still works now that we have appstream.ubuntu.com
<robert_ancell> ximion, seems to be working, thanks
<robert_ancell> ximion, I'm confused about the appstream / packagekit relationship - does the G-S appstream plugin provide the list of available packages with metadata or does packagekit and appstream just refine them?
<ximion> robert_ancell: the AppStream backend provides most of the metadata, the packagekit backend just refines it
<ximion> by e.g. adding information about whether an application is installed or not, or what it's installed size will be
<ximion> prior to PK 3.18, the packagekit backend also provided descriptions for some apps
<robert_ancell> ximion, ok, I thought that was the case but wasn't sure
<ximion> the current one just drops apps which don't have a description
<ximion> I am working on a workaround for this right now, since upstream will not restore the previous behavior
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-02-04
<ximion> Laney: I pushed all the changes I wanted to make, rebuilding Debian's DEP-11 data now
<ximion> gn8 :)
<hikiko> hi
<pitti> Good morning
<robert_ancell> seb128, hello
<alexarnaud> flexiondotorg: hi !
<alexarnaud> I'm working with Compiz for Mate and configuration
<alexarnaud> Do you know when in the init process the environment session DESKTOP_SESSION is defined to "mate"?
<alexarnaud> hello seb128 robert_ancell :)!
<robert_ancell> alexarnaud, it's in /usr/share/xsessions/mate.desktop
<robert_ancell> key is "DesktopNames"
<robert_ancell> alexarnaud, hand on, "DESKTOP_SESSION" is done by LightDM - it's the name of the .desktop file
<alexarnaud> robert_ancell: OK, thank you :)
<robert_ancell> willcooke, hi
<willcooke> morning all
<TheMuso> Hey willcooke, robert_ancell.
<willcooke> hi chaps
<seb128> hey robert_ancell alexarnaud willcooke TheMuso
<flexiondotorg> alexarnaud, o/
<Laney> hi
<pitti> hey Laney!
<seb128> hey Laney pitti
<pitti> bonjour seb128!
<seb128> pitti, ça va ?
<pitti> seb128: ça va bien, et toi ?
<seb128> ça va bien aussi !
<pitti> le dernier jour du sprint de CI train
<seb128> Laney, had a nice trip back from Brussel?
<Laney> hey seb128 et pitti
<Laney> trip was good thanks
<Laney> although we went for crepes then got late and had to take a taxi to midi
<Laney> was worth it though!
 * pitti fails to see the problem there -- you had crêpes !
<Laney> how are you?
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<Laney> having a good vsprint pitti?
<seb128> hum, autopkgtests are a bit grumpy
<pitti> Laney: a bit ropy, but ok
<seb128> apport aptdaemon software-properties are blocking gtk
<seb128> I wonder what's going on, that's not due to gtk for sure
<pitti> cloud images are currently broken, have to work around that; machinery is now catchign up
<seb128> apport was forced
<seb128> still aptdaemon seems an issue, iso-codes hit it as well before so not specific to gtk
<seb128> can we override those?
<pitti> seb128: aptdaemon has a hint
<seb128> oh, right
<seb128> what about apport?
<pitti> Should wait for aptdaemon 1.1.1+bzr982-0ubuntu14 test, but forced by pitti
<pitti> Should wait for ubuntu-release-upgrader 1:16.04.4 test, but forced by pitti
<andyrock> morning all
 * pitti retries gvfs
<seb128> hey andyrock!
<pitti> seb128: meh, no idea what's wrong with that, I'll hint it for now
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> test_add_gpg_key (tests.test_dbus.TestDBus) ... gpg: failed to create temporary file `/home/ubuntu/.gnupg/.#lk0xe3e4c0.adt.7304': No such file or directory
<seb128> is software-properties
<seb128> can we hint that as well? ;-)
<robert_ancell> Laney, hey, did you see that question about appstream + PPAs - do you know what I'm asking?
<Laney> hints are the new fixes?
<Laney> robert_ancell: no
<Laney> and hi
<robert_ancell> Laney, hi
<Laney> oh you hid it below the links
<seb128> Laney, no, if gtk was breaking something I would fix it, but those were there before and not concerning it
<pitti> seb128: hm, this passed until two days ago
<robert_ancell> Laney, so I was wondering what happens with PPAs - if you have a PPA with a variant of an existing package there will be metadata for G-S to show, but if you have some entirely new package there will be no metadata
<pitti> seb128: I'm fine with hinting gtk+ itself, but not bad-testing software-properties
<seb128> Laney, ideally we would fix all the issues, and I know you prefer that, but ETOOMUCHTODO
<robert_ancell> I'm assuming there is no solution for appstream for completely unknown packages
<pitti> seb128: it occurs in several -proposed packages, and it looks like one of it is responsible as it worked until two days ago
<seb128> pitti, k, fair enough
<seb128> pitti, you updated gnupg but it was more a week ago
<pitti> gtk hinted
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> I'm having a look to softrware-properties, see if I can reproduce the error
<Laney> robert_ancell: sorry, I'm not sure, maybe ximion has a smart idea
<robert_ancell> Laney, I'll ask him tomorrow, thanks
<Laney> robert_ancell: maybe a case for a plugin, but if the data is going to be crappy then we want to distinguish them in the UI by a badge or something probably
<robert_ancell> Laney, G-S just hides everything without data, so I guess we want to add data from the apt cache for PPAs. But then we also have to decide which packages to show (i.e. the applications) rather than every libfoo.
<Laney> does s-c do something smart there?
<robert_ancell> Laney, trying it now, not sure exactly what it does. Seems to be showing broken entries for libs for me right now
<robert_ancell> Laney, is it possible for a third party to set up an appstream that integrates somehow?
<Laney> robert_ancell: you just have to give it in your archive
<Laney> not sure Launchpad wants to maintain this service though
<Laney> also it's kind of inefficient for that usecase currently
<hikiko> hello
<willcooke> hi hikiko, how you doing today?
<alexarnaud> hello hikiko TheMuso willcooke didrocks !
<hikiko> hi willcooke, better than yesterday, thanks :) you? there were some blackouts in the morning and I couldn't connect to the internet
<seb128> pitti, do you know if I'm doing anything stupid there, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14876289/ ?
<seb128> oh, gtk migrated
<seb128> thanks :-)
<pitti> qemu: could not load PC BIOS 'bios-256k.bin'
<seb128> well, I don't have a "qemu" command
<pitti> seb128: hmm, no idea about that -- bug in the i386 QEMU package?
<seb128> should that be qemu-i386?
<pitti> seb128: qemu-system-i386, yes
<pitti> but they all call themselves "qemu" in logging
<seb128> FileNotFoundError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: 'adt-virt-qemu-system-i386'
 * seb128 scratches head
<pitti> nono, adt's backend is called "qemu", it'll call qemu-system-$arch
<seb128> oh ok
<pitti> seb128: your command line is right, qemu seems broken
<pitti> seb128: you can try in LXC or LXD, or maybe the test even runs in schroot
<pitti> seb128: which it ought to; try "--- schroot xenial" instead? (assuming you have a xenial schroot)
<seb128> I don't
<seb128> but ok, let's try to create one
<pitti> seb128: otherwise I can walk you through LXD, it's super-easy
<pitti> (and faster than creating a schroot)
<seb128> do you have a wiki page?
<seb128> I don't want to waste your time
<pitti> "man adt-virt-lxd" describes it
<seb128> I was following http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/auto-pkg-test.html#executing-the-test
<seb128> thanks
<hikiko> willcooke, Trevinho, I wanted your o[inion on something:
<pitti> seb128: right, and QEMU is still the closest to what we do in production, so that's still right
<pitti> seb128: $someone should fix qemu on i386 I figure
<pitti> $ dpkg -S bios-256k.bin
<pitti> seabios: /usr/share/seabios/bios-256k.bin
<pitti> seb128: do you have that instaslled?
<seb128> yes
<hikiko> should I add 1 extra dependency on unity for the ezxoom plugin or is it fine the current zoom in the opengl plugin (since unity depends on the opengl plygin already and it will be only 1 extra variable)?
<hikiko> :s/is it fine/is it fine to store/
<seb128> also "qemu-system-i386 adt-xenial-i386-cloud.img" doesn't give me that error
<seb128> but it doesn't boot the image either
<pitti> seb128: when did you build that image? at that time qemu must have worked still
<seb128> 1h ago
<seb128> didn't touch the system since
<pitti> ok, then it must be something else
<pitti> adt-buildvm-ubuntu-cloud needs QEMU too
<pitti> seb128: adt-run software-properties -d -U --apt-pocket=proposed --- qemu --show-boot -d adt-xenial-i386-cloud.img
<pitti> seb128: ^ can you run that, and pastebin the output?
<pitti> ah, maybe add log file:
<pitti> seb128: adt-run software-properties -l /tmp/log -d -U --apt-pocket=proposed --- qemu --show-boot -d adt-xenial-i386-cloud.img
<pitti> and cat /tmp/log|pastebinit
<seb128> pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14876356/
<seb128> DBG: find_free_port: all ports are taken
<seb128> hum
<pitti> find_free_port: all ports are taken
<pitti> oh
<pitti> seb128: /run/lock/adt-virt-qemu.port* ?
<pitti> seb128: it uses flock() on those, so something actually holds a lock on all of those
<seb128> $ ls /run/lock/adt-virt-qemu.port*
<pitti> ok, then I suppose it's not really locked, but something else
<pitti> seb128: ls -ld /run/lock
<seb128> drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 140 févr.  4 11:23 /run/lock
<pitti> meh -- b00g
<pitti> should be 1777
<pitti> same here in fact, seems I botched that in the recent tmpfiles change
<pitti> seb128: sudo chmod 1777 /run/lock should get you going
<seb128> k, still buggy
<seb128> but that feels like a glib issue now
<seb128> adt-virt-qemu: DBG: Forwarding local port 10023 to VM ssh port 22
<seb128> (process:20593): GLib-WARNING **: /build/glib2.0-Q50eE3/glib2.0-2.47.5/./glib/gmem.c:483: custom memory allocation vtable not supported
<seb128> adt-virt-qemu: DBG: expect: " login: "
<seb128> I wonder if it gets confused by the glib warning
<pitti> seb128: can you run with --show-boot again?
<seb128> that was it ^
<seb128> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14876375/
<seb128> I bet it doesn't like the glib warning
<pitti> wow, why does mine work even with /run/lock as 755
<pitti> I don't get that glib warning either (but amd64)
<seb128> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14876384/
<seb128> is with old glib ld_preloaded
<seb128> pitti, anyway, it's out of the components you maintain at this point, seems a qemu issue, thanks for helping!
<seb128> pitti, want a bug report about the /run/lock permission?
<pitti> seb128: but we found the /run/lock  bug
<pitti> seb128: if you want to track it, please
<seb128> against what component? systemd?
<pitti> seb128: so I suggest using lxd or schroot (of which lxd is the faster/simpler one)
<pitti> seb128: yes
<seb128> I'm going to try lxd
<seb128> I wanted to play with it for some time
<pitti> it's awesome
<seb128> it's the opportunity
<pitti> on btrfs is super-fast, on ext4 it's the usual speed but still very pleasant to use
<Laney> I should try that too
<Laney> qemu has just been too easy for me ;-)
<Laney> but it isn't that fast to get results
<pitti> http://www.piware.de/2015/12/whats-new-in-autopkgtest-lxd-maas-apt-pinning-and-more/
<pitti> and the manpages
<Laney> mass apt pinning
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> pitti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1541775
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1541775 in systemd (Ubuntu) "wrong /run/lock permissions" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> seb128: merci
<seb128> de rien !
<pitti> erk, seems the instructions are wrong
<pitti> since I wrote it, deb-src got removed from lxd images
<pitti> so if you want to run a thing like "adt-run libpng", you now need to use adt-build-lxd (which will add deb-src)
<willcooke> hikiko,sorry, forgot to answer... Trevinho will need to make that call.
<pitti> or run a .dsc or --unbuilt-tree
<Laney> I could probably improve my workflows too
<pitti> I'll adjust the docs
<Laney> like use ephemeral/snapshot/whatever containers for installing random -dev packages
<pitti> I mostly use schroot for that
 * Laney currently has xenial-lxc with *-dev installed
<Laney> it would be cool to be able to fork that, mess it up, then blow that away
<Laney> lxc-start-ephemeral did already exist for this
<pitti> well, schroot does that
<seb128> willcooke, btw I reverted the confusing fileselector behaviour in the gtk update that just landed in xenial, let me know if it works for you
<pitti> containers are great for running packages with init scripts etc.
<willcooke> thanks a lot seb128
<Laney> I could set up a schroot with useful tool installed
<Laney> but it'll be annoying when I want to use some services
<Laney> containers are just better for this
<pitti> *nod*
<Laney> open schroot, install packages, <wait>, vim /some file, ARGH I FORGOT TO INSTALL VIM, etc
<pitti> $ time lxc launch adt/debian/sid/amd64 sid1
<pitti> real0m1.924s
<pitti> that is clone AND booting
<pitti> on !btrfs it'll probably take more like 10s, but still okay
<Laney> yeah, lxc launch laneyscoolxenialcontainer gstreamer-test-1
<Laney> then I can edit around in /usr seb128 style too
 * Laney pew pew pew
<Laney> ;-)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> willcooke, yw!
<pitti> oh, seb128 doesn't use dput, but sudo vi /usr/.. ?
<Laney> I admit it is quite convenient for some types of changes
<Laney> like fixing python stuff
<pitti> sure, we all do that
<Laney> would be better to do it in a scratch environment though
<Laney> apt-get install --reinstall ♥
<Trevinho> hikiko: I think is fine
<hikiko> thanks Trevinho
<willcooke> tkamppeter, thanks for the bug
<pitti> seb128: how is lxd going?
<seb128> pitti, lunch went in the way, looking at it now ;-)
<seb128> pitti, thanks for the lock fix!
<pitti> thanks for spotting it :)
<willcooke> damn it Laney.  Now I can't get "Hello.  That's a nice Tnetennba!" out of my head
<seb128> lol
<pitti> a WHAT?
<seb128> willcooke, and no, I didn't see that one yet :-)
<willcooke> pitti, a Tnetennba, as in.. "Hello.  That's a nice Tnetennba"
<willcooke> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsFAokXCxTI
<Laney> haha
<Laney> good old Moss
<pitti> oh, IT crowd?
<Laney> yyyyyyyyyyyyyup
<pitti> oh dear, I forgot this one
<Trevinho> seb128: did you see my nautilus branch?
<Mirv> with 14.04.4 planned for next Thu, what's up with the wily HWE stuck in -proposed? (I've been running it on broadwell and haswell + radeon 7750 problem free myself)
<seb128> Trevinho, no, thanks for pointing it out
<seb128> Mirv, that's a question for tjaalton I guess?
<Mirv> seb128: probably yes, although maybe also stable release updates team might know
<seb128> Mirv, right, that not really desktopish though ;-)
<Mirv> yes yes :)
<seb128> it feels like point updates used to be better organized though, with remainers before, a push to landed wanted changes etc
<tjaalton> infinity should know
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, hey, how is that libreoffice update going? you said you had it ready like 10 days ago, did I miss the sponsoring request or did you hit issues on the way?
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: hit an issue. I did a testbuild on all arches (mostly to make sure armhf is happy) ...
<Sweet5hark1> ... and then ppc64el stumbled over itself in the most weird way.
<Sweet5hark1> (armhf is fine as are all other platforms)
<davmor2> Sweet5hark1: do we even ship ppc64el?
<Trevinho> seb128: I've some problems with wallpaper in the current 3.14 nautilus... Is that something you're still working on?
<Sweet5hark1> davmor2: we did have ppc64el in wily.
<Sweet5hark1> seb128, davmor2: That said, I found this: https://github.com/LibreOffice/core/commit/8d1a24dae03690b576310e3539369916f31ac475 -- an epic tale of toolchain and C++ madness and suspect it will fix this.
<Sweet5hark1> strange though to see this only break on ppc64el.
<Sweet5hark1> but yeah, if this is more complex, I would ask if we really need to build ppc64el ...
<seb128> Trevinho, what sort?
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, let me know how that patch goes
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: sure, this should be quickish hopefully.
<Sweet5hark1> (I shouldnt say that. Hope is the field where fools graze.)
<ximion> Laney: all bugs in gnome-software and other components that I had on my todo list are fixed now :)
<ximion> I will make an AppStream release today, after cleaning up a few more things, and already uploaded a PackageKit version with the removal-issue fixed to unstable
<Laney> hi ximion
<Laney> what's up?
<ximion> Laney: can you pull the dep11-generator code again? ;-)
<ximion> you will see a massive amount of added info-type hints, since it is now using package descriptions for long descriptions, which isn't nice ;-)
<Laney> ximion: I need a firewall fix so that it can actually download screenshots
<Laney> and connect to github...
<ximion> ah, that is the reason for the missing screenshots :)
<Laney> yeah, proxy fun
<Laney> does the description thing mean we don't need this gsettings override now?
<ximion> gnome-software still has some weird quirks, e.g. it doesn't show our favourite testcase "robocode" now because it fails to find/load a pixmap
<ximion> while the pixmap is clearly there
<ximion> that is the only remaining issue I have, the rest is fixed
<ximion> Laney: we can't use the gsettings override, because upstream dropped that particular code
<ximion> so adding the package description was the second-best option
<ximion> still, people should really write metainfo files
<Laney> nod
<Laney> or write description with software centers in mind
<GunnarHj> Hi Laney, do you possibly have time to help with bug #1539885?
<ubot5`> bug 1539885 in trusty-backports "Please backport svtplay-dl 0.30.2016.01.10-1 (universe) from xenial" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1539885
<seb128> pitti, so, the software-properties issue is due to your gnupg update, trying to figure out what changed exactly
<Laney> GunnarHj: alright, just going to lunch though
<GunnarHj> Laney: Great, TIA and have a nice meal. :)
<Laney> I was thinking last night about fixing backports
<Laney> it's stupid to have two active people trying to deal with the whole thing
<Laney> we should just open it up
<GunnarHj> Laney: Do you mean so all ubuntu core members could upload?
<Laney> GunnarHj: something like that
<GunnarHj> Laney: Makes a lot of sense to me.
<willcooke> seb128, should I log a but for passwd depends on init-system-helpers (>= 1.18~); however:
<willcooke>   Version of init-system-helpers on system is 1.14.
<seb128> willcooke, yes please
<attente> seb128: hey, do you want me to backport the patch for the unity-greeter indicators?
<seb128> attente, oh, it got reviewed? good :-) If you want to, sure, otherwise I was going to do it
<attente> no worries, i'll do it
<seb128> thanks
<willcooke> seb128, FYI: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/init-system-helpers/+bug/1541914
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1541914 in init-system-helpers (Ubuntu) "passwd depends on init-system-helpers (>= 1.18~); however: Version of init-system-helpers on system is 1.14" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> willcooke, thanks
<seb128> pitti, ^ do you know if that's a known issue?
<pitti> err, what? we have 1.26ubuntu2
<pitti> willcooke: do you have the full log? we need to know why init-system-helpers wasn't upgraded
<seb128> pitti, it's trusty to xenial upgrade
<willcooke> pitti, I'll send you some links
<seb128> pitti, https://platform-qa-jenkins.ubuntu.com/view/Upgrade/job/upgrade_ubuntu-trusty-xenial-basic-amd64_qemu/73/console
 * pitti in meeting and vsprint, will look later, sorry
<pitti> dpkg: considering deconfiguration of init-system-helpers, which would be broken by installation of upstart ...
<pitti> dpkg: yes, will deconfigure init-system-helpers (broken by upstart)
<pitti> looks like some circularity somewhere
<willcooke> oh yeah
<seb128> pitti, btw I found the issue with the software-properties autopkgtest but I've nfc how to solve it
<seb128> pitti, the new gnupg seems to try to create a temp file on ~/.gnupg and displays a warning if the dir doesn't exists
<pitti> seb128: ah, and it doesn't mkdir that dir?
<seb128> no
<seb128> pitti, doing mkdir "$tmpdir/.gnupg"; export HOME="$tmpdir"
<seb128> in run-tests
<seb128> makes it work
<seb128> but it's hackish/not a fix
<pitti> seb128: yeah, I figure we should quiesce the warning in GPG instead, and just make it silently not create the socket
<pitti> $ HOME=/tmp/h gpg -c /tmp/index.txt
<pitti> gpg: Verzeichnis `/tmp/h/.gnupg' erzeugt
<pitti> gpg: Neue Konfigurationsdatei `/tmp/h/.gnupg/gpg.conf' erstellt
<pitti> sorry, c'est allemand
<pitti> seb128: it does seem to create ~/.gnupg here, but it blabbers about it; I guess you mean that?
<pitti> seb128: oh, I get a "fatal" if $HOME doesn't exist at all
<seb128> pitti, no, I can't reproduce running the command manually
<pitti> for a test $HOME ought to exist
<seb128> unsure why
<seb128> the script runs
<seb128> "/usr/bin/gpg --no-options --no-default-keyring --no-auto-check-trustdb --trust-model always --keyring /build/software-properties-0.96.17/tests/aptroot/etc/apt/trusted.gpg --secret-keyring /tmp/tmpohq9ksnp/secring.gpg --quiet --batch --import /build/software-properties-0.96.17/tests/data/testkey.gpg"
<pitti> $ LC_ALL=C HOME=/tmp/noexist gpg -c /tmp/index.txt
<pitti> gpg: fatal: can't create directory `/tmp/noexist/.gnupg': No such file or directory
<seb128> which returns the warning and err 2
<seb128> but the same command started manually works without warning and returns 0
<pitti> seb128: try with HOME=/tmp/foo ?
<pitti> so, why does that thing not have a $HOME -- does it change $HOME or change UID or so?
<seb128> pitti, well, HOME=/tmp is enough, it fails if .gnupg doesn't exist
<seb128> pitti, it fails with my user if I mv .gnupg away
<pitti> interesting, a simple gpg -c mkdir's ~/.gnupg, but fails if $HOME doesn't exist itself
<seb128> pitti, I opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnupg/+bug/1541925
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1541925 in gnupg (Ubuntu) "Tries to create temp files under ~/.gnupg but doesn't create the dir" [Undecided,New]
<qengho> seb128: is the problem that it doesn't expand "~"?
<qengho> Ah.
<seb128> qengho, not that I know, ~ is not used in the command line
<attente> what about setting GNUPGHOME="$tmpdir"?
<qengho> What do you use, if anything, to keep your gpg keys seperate from your machine? I have /home/me/.gnupg as a symlink to /media/me/somedevicename/aribtrarycontainer/gnupg . When device is not plugged in, it doesn't try to create arbitrarycontainer and fails in a predictable way that lets me know I forgot to plug in my secret storage device.
<seb128> attente, I guess that would work, but it's still a workaround, we should probably just fix gnupg to mkir the dir in this case or create another dir rather than erroring out, it's an implementation detail from gpg not an user fault
<attente> qengho: i use subkeys, keeping the master key on a few luks-encrypted usb flash drives, only the subkeys are on my machine
<attente> seb128: yeah, sounds reasonable
<attente> qengho: and then when you have to use the master key, mount and set GNUPGHOME=/media/whatever when using gpg/gpg2
<qengho> attente: thanks. I also have subkeys only on the device that fits in my pocket. I'm aiming to have keys un-leakable except when I need them used.
<qengho> seb128: so, I hope the solution isn't deref symlink and then "mkdir -p". That messes me up.
<seb128> yeah
<attente> qengho: maybe i'm not paranoid enough :)
<willcooke> tjaalton, just assigning the omap bug to you so that TI can see that we're doing something with it
<tjaalton> ok
<willcooke> I see you've already logged u/s - thank you
<tjaalton> fyi, i'll send a CFT tomorrow about the new xserver (1.18), packages built at https://launchpad.net/~canonical-x/+archive/ubuntu/x-staging
<willcooke> thx tjaalton
<tjaalton> nvidia already supports it in the main archive
<willcooke> I'll pimp on G+ etc
<TheMuso> Hey folks.
<willcooke> morning TheMuso, you're up early
<TheMuso> willcooke: A combination of things results in this being the case. :)
<TheMuso> But yes, I am indeed. I am actually usually up at this time, but not usually at my computer.
<TheMuso> willcooke: Hrm so turns out that the UI I was referring to last night that could be used to turn on/off the accessibility profile indicator is present in vanilla GNOME 3.18 control center, but not in ours. :) The universal access panel in vanilla GNOME is also layed out differently.
<TheMuso> So I guess its time to work out how to squeeze that back into our universal access panel somehow...
<willcooke> they layout of ours is pretty terrible tbh
<willcooke> e.g. the typing pane is a mess of text and buttons
<willcooke> not especially accessible
<TheMuso> Yeah, at least in terms of universal access, I find the pure GNOME layout to be easier to navigate.
<TheMuso> i.e one big table list of settings with headings, as opposed to notebook pages.
<willcooke> heh
<willcooke> I was about to say...
<willcooke> how about another notebook tab
<TheMuso> Thats what I was thinking, and if we do that, I may as well look into listing the profiles there an dallowing them to be activated/deactivated if I have time, because one page with one single switch will look pretty empty.
<TheMuso> Which is what I was thinking in the first place anyway.
<TheMuso> I'll see what I can do.
<willcooke> thx TheMuso
<willcooke> right, time to go
<willcooke> g'nigth all
<ximion> Laney: I profiled the dep11-generator, it looses most of the time in getting file-lists from .deb files also wastes a fair bit of time in urlopen()
<ximion> when processing many packages, the time needed reading the contents file isn't that much
<ximion> so, if the Contents.gz file would be more reliable and would e.g. contain information about the package versions, we could speed up the generator drmatically
<ximion> robert_ancell: hi! If you want to, upgrade packagekit, appstream, appstream-glib to the versions I uploaded to Debian unstable today
<ximion> this should make your life much more pleasant by fixing gnome-software bugs ;-)
<robert_ancell> ximion, hi, we've decided there's too many risks updating PackageKit for 16.04 and are looking at an apt backend to GNOME Software. It's in the wip/rancell/apt branch on GNOME git
<pitti> robert_ancell: that's aptdaemon, or session-installer, or something new?
<pitti> (just OOI)
<robert_ancell> pitti, yeah, using aptdaemon for install / remove
<pitti> well, session-installer is also aptdaemon, but its API is closer to PK AFAIK
<ximion> robert_ancell: I don't like that, but whatever works for you is fine - creating a new plugin is by far the much better approach to it than the previously discussed "let-aptd-pretend-to-be-packagekit" thing
<robert_ancell> pitti, is there any reason to use session-installer over aptdaemon
<robert_ancell> ximion, yeah, the whole aptd PK thing is a big mess
<ximion> pitti: sessioninstaller is aptds reimplementation of the PackageKit session interface, which is normally provided by GNOME Software, GNOME PackageKit and Apper
<ximion> the PK session API is very high-level and is normally what is used by applications which just want to install something without having to create own GUI dialogs
<ximion> so, not something you'd want for GS itself
<ximion> robert_ancell: having a version of packagekit in Ubuntu which is 2 years old and completely unsupported would be a risk as well
<ximion> I fixed some security issues a long time ago, not sure if those made it to Ubuntu
<robert_ancell> ximion, it is, but we want to disconnect the goal of replacing gnome-software from updating PackageKit
<ximion> okay, splitting it seems like a good plan if you have deadlines
<robert_ancell> ximion, We can still update PackageKit as long as it works in parallel with aptdaemon. Which should be possible afaik.
<robert_ancell> (dropping the aptd PK support in the process)
<robert_ancell> yeah, deadlines :(
<ximion> sounds like a good plan to me, actually :)
<ximion> robert_ancell: the PK update I pushed to Debian fixes the removal bug larsu resolved, the appstream-glib update solves some asglib-doesn't-follow-appstream-or-dep11-spec issues, and the appstream update makes the APT integration work a bit better
<robert_ancell> ximion, cool, thanks
<ximion> together with the changes in the generator, the experience is pretty smooth here
<ximion> although there is one bug, where GS says it can't find/load a pixmap, although the icon pixmap is clearly there
<ximion> an example for this would be robocode
<ximion> just so you know this is known, in case you run into it - I have no idea yet why this happens, it seems to just hit a few apps and not all of them
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-02-05
<hikiko> hi
<andyrock> morning all
<pitti> Good morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey andyrock pitti
<alexarnaud> Good morning andyrock pitti seb128 !
<seb128> hey alexarnaud
<seb128> Sweet5hark, hey, in case you didn't notice doko just did a libreoffice upload to xenial for multiarch bits, you might need to rebase your update/include those changes
<willcooke> morning all
<seb128> hey willcooke
<willcooke> hey seb128, happy Friday :)
<seb128> happy friday indeed!
<Sweet5hark> seb128: urgh ...
<willcooke> morning Sweet5hark
<seb128> Sweet5hark, yeah, doko can be annoying like that...
<Sweet5hark> willcooke, all: moin!
<seb128> Sweet5hark, we can also upload your update, reverting his changes and teaching him to work with others ;-)
<Laney> yo
<seb128> hey Laney, happy friday!
<Laney> hi seb128
<Laney> happy friday to you too!
<Sweet5hark> seb128: nah, doko did ask me cryptically to meet to talk about $something at FOSDEM and meeting at breakfast, I wrote him a mail suggesting to meet at 8:30-9:00 on monday to have a concrete, but that didnt work out apparently ...
<Sweet5hark> (was having breakfast with Laney and larsu instead though then ...)
<seb128> (seems like a better choice ;-)
<Sweet5hark> hrhr
<Laney> ahaha it fails to build
<seb128> go doko!
 * Sweet5hark grabs popcorn ...
<Sweet5hark> Laney: link error in libsc?
<Laney> configure: error: Package requirements (libcmis-0.5 >= 0.5.0) were not met:
<Sweet5hark> ah, lol.
<Sweet5hark> libcmis was bumped to the version that comes with LibreOffice 5.1 and LibreOffice 5.0 thus is unhappy ...
<seb128> no
<seb128> we have 0.5.0 since wily
<seb128> but doko multiarched that lib yesterday :p
<seb128> maybe something went wrong there
<seb128> oh well, he does things without talking to others, he gets to debug things by himself then...
<Sweet5hark> hmm. gotta see if my 5.1 package still builds against that then ...
<seb128> haha
<seb128> Laney, hide!
<seb128> doko is pinging around now ;-)
 * Laney trolls
<seb128> :-)
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: thanks for the hint on l10n isos btw, fixed that.
<robert_ancell> seb128, you don't happen to know if there's any C libraries for accessing dpkg / apt do you? They all seem to be Perl or C++
<robert_ancell> Or marked as internal / will break at any time
<seb128> robert_ancell, sorry I don't, that would be a mvo question but he doesn't seem around
<hikiko> Trevinho, andyrock https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/nux/nux.missing-header-file/+merge/285160 could you top-approve this? (it's just a missing header file unity complains about)
<hikiko> 1 line MP :)
 * Sweet5hark build a 1.4GB snap yesterday.
<Sweet5hark> (lets see if I win another "LibreOffice: based on technology breaking your toolchain since 1985!" t-shirt with that)
<willcooke> We have a winner for "The most ridiculous comment on the internet this week"
<willcooke> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-04-lts-to-ship-with-older-nautilus-due-to-bugs-and-menubar-499962.shtml
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: heh, the headline already sounded suspiciously like that when it flew by on g+
<willcooke> People must read this stuff though
<willcooke> Oh, how about this
<willcooke> We set up a website where every time one of us or sil2100 eat a sandwich we write down what was in it
<willcooke> and then sell advertising on the site
<sil2100> Oh ooh!
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: that said, them spambots start to tweet and share that old ridiculous "Ubuntu causes girl to drop of of college" FUD video again.
<willcooke> ha, I love that video
<sil2100> There was a video like that? uh
<willcooke> sil2100, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Qj8p-PEwbI
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: seems someone is nervous about our recent PR. So our marketing is doing something right.
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: I like the first comment: "I installed Linux on my machine and my life also went to shit.  My  computer now boots way too fast,  I can't manage to get any adware or  viruses installed, I have too much available ram, the package manager  makes it way to easy to install software, I never have to deal with my  computer taking an hour to do automatic updates and I didn't even get to  pay for anything."
<willcooke> XD
<seb128> willcooke, that's going to teach me to open a bug with the rational of the revert... ;-)
<seb128> I also got upstream pinging me this morning saying they could provide a patch to fix the zoom level issues for us and that the new version auto-open the copy dialog which fixes some of the usability issues
<seb128> trying to loby a bit for us to do the update...
<willcooke> oh, that's good news, thanks seb128
<willcooke> and thanks u/s
<seb128> willcooke, you think we should go back at updating then? ;-)
<seb128> (probably not because headerbar/lack of menus/some bugs in the new code that would require more work)
<seb128> but it's good for next cycle
<willcooke> yeah, probably not
<willcooke> but
<willcooke> Its good that u/s still care enough
<willcooke> to want to help us get up to date
<seb128> willcooke, I might upload the new nautilus has a nautilus3.18 source so users who want it/ubuntu GNOME can get it easily
<Sweet5hark> great libreoffice 5.1 breaks against libcmis ...
<Sweet5hark> (against the multiarched in proposed that is)
<Laney> doko's going to have to fix that
<willcooke> seb128, thanks
<Sweet5hark> seb128: so suggested timeline: 1/ wait for libcmis to be unfoobared b/ bump to libreoffice 5.1.0~rc3 in xenial as-is without multiarch c/ look into whatever multiarch options we have afterwards?
<Laney> crap
<Laney> just discovered the "storage" charm
<Laney> totally could have used that for appstream :)
<seb128> Laney, :-/
<seb128> Sweet5hark, those are options? I would go for the "do without multiarch"
<Sweet5hark> seb128: k
<Laney> seb128: future opportunities for improvement ;-)
<seb128> yeah!
<seb128> k, I think I managed to make nautilus upstream happy enough with what we are doing ;-)
<willcooke> thx seb128
<seb128> seems like they share some of the concerns about 3.18 and they are likely to need/have patches similar to some we want (like for more zoom options)
<seb128> but 7.3 is at the end of the year
<seb128> they understand that our timing for the LTS is more tight and the decision we take then
<seb128> willcooke, yw!
<pitti> bon week-end tout le monde ! je m'en vais
<seb128> pitti, oh, bon w.e à toi également !
<seb128> tu parts en w.e ?
<pitti> seb128: oui, les derniers jours (et nuits) étaient trop longues
<pitti> seb128: on va à Salzburg, pour un concert (Les Tambours du Bronx) et visiter la ville
<pitti> seb128: tu les connais ?
<seb128> pitti, je voulais dire "est-ce que vous allez quelque part pour le w.e"
<seb128> oui je connais ;-)
<pitti> some 15 guys drumming on oil barrels, it's awesome
<seb128> ils sont français
<seb128> pitti, have fun there!
<pitti> oui, merci !
 * pitti m'enfuis à la gare
<doko> Sweet5hark, if you join common irc channels you don't have to write emails for short question ;p
<seb128> pitti, bon voyage en train ;-)
<Sweet5hark> doko: it is all a secret ploy to make you join #ubuntu-desktop!
<Sweet5hark> doko: anyway, whats your suggestion to go ahead?
<doko> wait until the next publisher run
<Sweet5hark> k
 * Sweet5hark goes back to his 1.4GB snap package then...
<Laney> just had a bloke round to confirm that the water meter is indeed broken
<Laney> turn tap on, numbers don't change - yep, it's broken
<Laney> now I get to wait another $MANY_WEEKS for the real person to come round
<Laney> yay for companies
<seb128> does it mean you don't get to pay for the water you use? ;-)
<ogra_> yeah
<Laney> I guess so!
 * ogra_ wouldnt complain
<Laney> pool party anyone?
<Laney> not that I have a pool
<seb128> :-)
<Laney> but that doesn't matter
<ogra_> free showers !
<seb128> but you have the sun and some sand right?
<seb128> and 30°C?
<Laney> mmm, maybe the gas meter is broken too
<Laney> free heating
<seb128> heh
<Laney> there will totally be some way to get money back from me
<Laney> like "we assume you used this much"
<seb128> tell them there is no way
<seb128> you were in Brussels
<seb128> didn't use anything!
<Laney> I don't even have showers, can't you smell me?!?!?1?!
<GunnarHj> Laney: Not that I want to be a PITA, but you didn't forget bug #1539885, did you? ;)
<ubot5`> bug 1539885 in trusty-backports "Please backport svtplay-dl 0.30.2016.01.10-1 (universe) from xenial" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1539885
<Laney> GunnarHj: I built it earlier
<Laney> and then my terminal crashed(!!!!)
<Laney> so I did actually forget because the tab got lost
<GunnarHj> Laney: Ah, shit!
<GunnarHj> Laney: Btw, it was built in a PPA. Does that help?
<Laney> kind of, but it's easy for me to build it anyway
<Laney> I got it, no worries
<GunnarHj> Laney: Ok.
<willcooke> wellll shit
<willcooke> I've just tried inserting an SD card
<willcooke> in to where I /thought/ the SD card reader was
<willcooke> in fact is the pcmcia slot
<willcooke> and now I can't get the card back out
<willcooke> what a genius
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: in case you still care for that on the 12.04 backports and if you are extremely bored, please see https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=83710  ...
<ubot5`> bugs.documentfoundation.org bug 83710 in Impress "Insert Movie dialog appears and disappears [Hard to repro]" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<qengho> willcooke: that might as well be a stone-tablet cuneform deciphering slot.
<willcooke> qengho, ha!!!
<willcooke> indeed
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, I see :\
<alexarnaud> Re all!
<Sweet5hark> "no space left on device"
 * Sweet5hark exploded snappy.
<alexarnaud> I've follow the advices of robert_ancell about environment variable "DESKTOP_SESSION" and "$XDG_SESSION_DESKTOP" but I don't understand what it is do in Ubuntu to have "mate" as a value whereas on my Debian Sid system I've always lightdm
<alexarnaud> What's is done in Ubuntu different than in Debian?
<alexarnaud> In the mate.desktop I've the line "DesktopNames=MATE"
<tjaalton> willcooke: sent the xserver CFT email.. -> EOW! :)
<willcooke> \m/ thanks tjaalton
<willcooke> happy weekend
<seb128> Laney, I had almost forgotten about it, but what's the status of the webkit2 transition? still on your list for this cycle?
<Laney> yes I was looking at it today
<Laney> evolution is unseeded now
<seb128> did we check with corporate service or whoever want it that it's ok to demote it?
<Laney> yes
<seb128> great :-)
<seb128> was there any remaining blockers?
<Laney> reviews
<Laney> testing s-c
<Laney> nothing serious
<seb128> cool
<seb128> I'm going to try to do a few reviews next week then
<Laney> neat
<Laney> try ubiquity if you want
<seb128> k
<seb128> it's probably the less easy to test, but fine, for you I can do it ;-)
<seb128> it's only used for the slides?
<Laney> you should be able to just dpkg -i in a live iso
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> going to rebase all the stuff on monday
<seb128> great
<seb128> have a good w.e everyone
<willcooke> cya seb128
 * Laney tosses some patches at ximion 
<willcooke> I'm off too
<willcooke> gnight all
 * Laney cries
<Laney> latest commit just made conflicts
<Laney> fixed pushed PRed
<Laney> goodnight!
<ogra_> there is nothing like good diplomacy to fix conflicts :)
<ximion> Laney: I made some comments - sorry for not merging the patches right away
 * ximion needs some more information on both
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-01-30
<willcooke> morning all
<seb128> hey willcooke, how are you? feeling better?
<davmor2> Morning all
<willcooke> hi seb128.  A bit, still not right though.  Had real actual flu, man.. it really knocked me down
<willcooke> hey davmor2
<willcooke> They've closed the local hospital because of a flu out-break there too, so I think it's "going round"
<seb128> it's the season
<seb128> real-flu sucks, I'm glad I just got a standard cold
<didrocks> hey willcooke! I read that you were sick last week. Ah, so that was the flu… /me hugs you
<didrocks> yeah, it seems the flu was quite (at least in France), violent here
<willcooke> I knew Brexit was a good idea
<didrocks> haha
<didrocks> build a wall!
<willcooke> XD
<seb128> attente, stop working in the middle of the night on a sunday!
 * seb128 just saw a launchpad bug being set to fix committed
<willcooke> paracetamol time yay!
<marga> Does anybody know if there is a reason why the ubuntu-themes package is not in Debian?
<marga> The license is CC-BY-SA 3.0, which is accepted by Debian, so that's not it.  Is it just because it's called Ubuntu?
<seb128> marga, it's probably just that nobody from Debian took interest in it
<marga> That's surprising given how nice those themes are, but yeah, I was thinking that could be it.
<flexiondotorg> Morning desktopers
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> seb128 Morning.
<flexiondotorg> Have you recovered?
<seb128> yes, I'm back to normal, thanks
<seb128> a good w.e relaxing made wonders
<flexiondotorg> I think I caught what you had via IRC.
<seb128> oh, get better
<seb128> I hope you got my version
<flexiondotorg> I'll live :-)
<seb128> not willcooke's one
<flexiondotorg> Was wiped out on Saturday.
<flexiondotorg> Feeling mostly human today.
<didrocks> hey flexiondotorg!
<flexiondotorg> Morning didrocks :-)
<flexiondotorg> How's the family?
<didrocks> very good, thanks! Trying to sleep whenever we can though :p
<flexiondotorg> Yep, that is the best way.
<willcooke> didrocks, are you back to work full time already?
<didrocks> willcooke: yes, we only have 3 days off in France. I did add 5 holidays rescued from last year
<willcooke> :(
<willcooke> Thats strange, when you have so many other workers rights that you should get a tiny amount of parental leave
<didrocks> yep… well, working from home, it's not that much of an issue
<hikiko> hey, bzr question: is there an easy way to remove the changes of a specific revision of a branch only? for example if we have N revisions remove the changes of revno N-3 only and keep N-4 and N-2 to N?
<seb128> hikiko, hey, there is no vcs-built-in way
<seb128> hikiko, but you can bzr diff -c <rev> | patch -p0 -R
<seb128> hikiko, or bzr merge -r n+1...n
<hikiko> yeah, I think that was what I was looking for! thank you very much seb128
<seb128> yw!
<andyrock> hey all
<willcooke> hi andyrock
<hikiko> hi andyrock
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, hello, do you have a timeframe for a lo 5.3.0.3 source package?
<camako> alex-abreu, hi are you the right person to ask about the webbrowser-app under unity8 on the desktop? Mine is refusing to work. Does it require setup?
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: on it
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, great, thanks
<alex-abreu> camako, hi, oSomon on #ubuntu-touch would be more in tune with the recent changes & statuses
<camako> alex-abreu, thx
<camako> alex-abreu, I'm not sure about oSoMoN's time zone, perhaps you can help. I was wondering why I'm getting http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23893611/ under unity8 on the desktop.... Does webbrowser-app need any setup? Libertine?
<davmor2> camako: what gfx stack are you on
<camako> davmor2, I have mesa
<davmor2> camako: on what hardware
<camako> davmor2, intel gpu
<davmor2> camako: right I'll see if I have the issue on intel software too.
<camako> davmor2, I just saw your reply on the other channel.
<camako> davmor2, it's not something that I use every day, so my setup might be wonky
<camako> thought I'd ask before digging deeper
<davmor2> camako: you should be able to checking unity7 if it runs by using snap run webbrowser-app
<camako> I logged on to a U8 session and clicked on the icon
<camako> davmor2, I'll try that
<davmor2> camako: failing that it might be down to drivers which would suck :(
<camako> davmor2, hmm I am still hoping it's something simple in my env that I'm missing... but yeah, it would
<jbicha> Sweet5hark: do you want liborcus/libixion 0.12 to be synced from Debian experimental now?
<Sweet5hark> jbicha: that would be awesome
<seb128> Sweet5hark, how is that dmb application going btw? ;-)
<desrt> hello peeps
<ricotz> jbicha, thanks
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, jbicha, maybe even hunspell?
<seb128> hey desrt, had a good w.e?
<davmor2> camako: so browser app is running here for me in unity7 so might be a unity8 specific issue of which there will likely be more than one :)
<davmor2> camako: try opening another app in unity8 and seeing if that opens
<desrt> yes. fairly good indeed.  spent saturday touring my family around the harbour, art galleries, good restaurants, botanical gardens, ice rinks, light shows, etc. of toronto as a 'goodbye' and then sunday went to another gallery, ice skating, and saw toni erdmann in the evening
<camako> davmor2, yeah I've tried several and they open fine
<desrt> (since if i see this film in germany, it will be in german, without subtitles) :p
<camako> davmor2, trying on unity7 now
<desrt> all in all, getting ready to leave soon.
<desrt> seb128: how was your weekend?
<davmor2> camako: over to osomon then :(
<seb128> desrt, you had a pretty busy w.e! mine was way more relaxing, a bit of shopping, nice familly diner, watched the federer/nadal tennis game on sunday
<seb128> desrt, when do you fly to europe?
<desrt> seb128: gotta get in my last bits of toronto, while i still can!  ;)  i fly tomorrow evening.
<seb128> desrt, enjoy toronto!
<desrt> ;(
<desrt> :~(
<camako> davmor2, I am trying to install webbrowser-app as a snap but it's not liking the name... I'm using 'sudo snap install webbrowser-app'... Is that the correct way?
<desrt> don't get me wrong... i love köln... but somehow being away from a place, tossed back into it for only 1.5 months, then away for a long time again... it helps one to appreciate how great it really is
<davmor2> camako: if you are on the same system it should already be installed, if not you would need sudo snap install webbrowser-app --devmode --edge
<camako> davmor2, yes I'm on the same system
<camako> davmor2, but on the unity7 side
<davmor2> camako: then run snap list if it is listed just run snap run webbrowser-app
<camako> davmor2, it's not listed
<davmor2> camako: so you would need the sudo snap install line from above then
<camako> davmor2, yeah ... but I'm getting "error: cannot install "webbrowser-app": snap not found"
<camako> ah I need to "snap download" it first
<davmor2> camako: hmmm you should need to do that
<seb128> desrt, yeah, I know the feeling, though a bit easier for me to go back and forth between places
<desrt> indeed....
<davmor2> camako: sudo snap install webbrowser-app --edge --devmode should of been enough, you'll need ubuntu-app-platform too and the link them but snap run webbrowser app will tell you how to do that
<desrt> at this point, my "things to buy if i'm rich list" has one item: weekly/biweekly first class transatlantic ticket
<camako> davmor2, ok I'm doing that
<desrt> would be awesome to go to sleep on a plane on saturday night and be in the next place on sunday
<desrt> (repeatedly)
<seb128> yeah
<desrt> (bonus points if money could also buy a way to convince airport security, once and for all, that i am not a terrorist... and i could just drive up to the plane and get in...)
<desrt> i guess that has a name: "private jet"
 * desrt dreams :)
<camako> davmor2, I have ubuntu-app-platform, and I installed webbrowser from the edge like you said... It installed ok, but gave me "snap "webbrowser-app" has bad plugs or slots: unity8 (unknown interface)"
<davmor2> camako: that's fine there is no unity8 socket currently but there will be one so people are future proofing their apps currently
<camako> davmor2, ack
<camako> davmor2, bingo! It runs under U7 with "snap run webbrowser-app"
<camako> davmor2, so I had the icon under U8 but was missing the binaries this whole time?
<davmor2> camako: yeap in that case something fishy in unity8 then talk to osomon and annoy Saviq too (just cause it is fun ) :D
<camako> davmor2, :-) will do thanks
<davmor2> camako: no mostly talk to osomon but I would imagine this is an issue with mir not browser :(
<camako> .. or my system
<alexarnaud> cking: Hey :) ! I reproduce the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1349740
<alexarnaud> What do you think it is a firmware issue? Firmware from Intel?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1349740 in linux (Ubuntu) "acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC failed (AE_ERROR); disabling ASPM" [Medium,Confirmed]
<cking> alexarnaud, the _OSC data is inside the ACPI firmware tables, so it's from the BIOS provider for your machine
<cking> alexarnaud, run "sudo fwts --dump" and add the acpidump.log to the bug report and I can disassemble the firmware tables and see why the _OSC is doing that
<alexarnaud> cking: OK, thanks for the advise :), I'll try to do that. I'm at the moment on Debian.
<cking> alexarnaud, oh, run sudo acpidump > acpitables.log instead ;-)
<alexarnaud> cking: could be possible the legacy mode the cause?
<cking> alexarnaud, probably not (based on passed experience)
<alexarnaud> I've replied on the bug report. It's a big mistake for me.
<cking> alexarnaud, seems like your firmware is comparing against a specific UUID and it does not match, so it indicates and _OSC invalid UUID so the kernel is forced to ignore the capabilities
<cking> s/and _OSC/an _OSC/
<alexarnaud> cking: what I could do for that? I have a Clevo W670RC.
<cking> alexarnaud, i've updated the bug, try out my suggested workaround
<alexarnaud> cking: Ok, thanks :).
<seb128> have a nice evening desktopers
<ricotz> you too! :)
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, any progress yet?
<willcooke> night seb128
<robert_ancell> willcooke, hi
<willcooke> night all
<willcooke> o/
<tedg_> desrt: Do you know how GNOME Shell is knowing when to run an app under XWayland ?
<tedg_> desrt: Is it just doing it for all apps in /usr/share/applications ?
<desrt> tedg_: xwayland is always running
<desrt> tedg_: the future story there is along the lines of "systemd --user" + "XDG_RUNTIME_DIR" + "socket activation"
<desrt> there are already patches around to make libX11 talk to a socket in XDG_RUNTIME_DIR instead of /tmp
<desrt> tedg_: basically, it's the usual gnome/systemd line of thinking... activation-on-first-use
<tedg_> desrt: Okay, are they planning to only have one per session then? I kinda looked and saw that, but I was surprised.
<tedg_> I don't think we want to go down that route, but it does solve a bunch of problem with figuring out what an app wants.
<desrt> tedg_: systemd can do one-per-connection style of socket activation
<desrt> i wouldn't be surprised if it also has some features to group by the cgroup of the incoming connection
<desrt> i'm not saying they will do it that way, but it's a possibility
<tedg_> Huh, interesting. I didn't know that. Not sure we'll use it for Xmir, but that'll probably come in handy at some point.
<tedg_> Thanks desrt !
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-01-31
<ricotz> hello desktopers
<ricotz> could someone retry https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/51.0.1+build2-0ubuntu1/+build/11931779
<flexiondotorg> Morning ricotz
<seb128> hey ricotz flexiondotorg
<seb128> ricotz, just on amd64? what was the issue/how is it resolved? seems other arches out of i386 failed as well
<ricotz> seb128, looks like a builder failure since there is no log
<ricotz> some of the others are likely flukes too
<seb128> the amd64 build isn't going to help you a lot if the other arches don't build
<ricotz> although it didn't build in the past expect i386 and amd64 -- https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-next/+sourcepub/7396702/+listing-archive-extra
<seb128> seems like there is an issue to sort out then
<flexiondotorg> seb128 I'm just nipping out for an hour.
<flexiondotorg> Catch you later.
<seb128> flexiondotorg, k, ttyl!
<ricotz> seb128, yeah upstream only caring about amd64
<seb128> ricotz, "/<<BUILDDIR>>/firefox-51.0.1+build2/gfx/layers/composite/PaintCounter.h:12:40: fatal error: skia/include/core/SkCanvas.h: No such file or directory"
<sarnold> interesting that all the arches with logs seemed to die somewhere in skia but they couldn't agree on an error message :)
<Laney> morning!!!!!!!!!!!!
<seb128> hey Laney, had a good long w.e?
<davmor2> Morning all
<ricotz> seb128, right
<seb128> ricotz, other archs have "error: #error "Skia gpu currently assumes little endian""
<seb128> so seems like a real issue and not likely to be resolved with a retry
<ricotz> seb128, ok, but I asked for amd64 though
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> good thank you, we got one day of nice weather ;-)
<Laney> cycled to this island that you can get to at low tide
<seb128> ricotz, right, but that's not going to be of any use, nobody is on zesty-proposed and it's not going to unblock migration to zesty without the other archs, just going to burn cpu cycles...
<willcooke> oops forgot, morning all
<seb128> hey willcooke
<ricotz> seb128, ok
<davmor2> willcooke: that's a bad start right there let's hope the day improves ;)
<seb128> ricotz, if you want to unblock it better to try to resolve the skia errors
<willcooke> davmor2, I think that's probably it now.  Might as well give up :)
<davmor2> willcooke: that or try more Coffee
<ricotz> seb128, chrisccoulson, regarding the skia failures https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1319374
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 1319374 in Graphics "[--disable-skia] fatal error: skia/include/core/SkCanvas.h: No such file or directory" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<ricotz> parts of this patch look like a fix for the problem for the firefox 51 builds
<ricotz> seb128, chrisccoulson, pushed a build here https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ubuntu/mozilla/+sourcepub/7450553/+listing-archive-extra
<davmor2> seb128, Laney: question the Disks app requests permission from root to write to usb pendrive but doesn't to format the drive is this a bug?
<Laney> davmor2: umm don't know, what does write to mean?
<davmor2> Laney: so in disks if I open it with a usb pendrive in I can click on the drive and then click the burger menu and select format disk... it asks for confirmation but no password.  If I then select from the burger menu restore disk image... it asks for the file in this case an iso and then pops up a password for root to write it to the usb pendrive
<davmor2> Laney: just seems odd that it doesn't need root for access to wipe it but does in order to access it for writing only thing I can think of is it is writing direct to /dev/sdb whereas it wipes it from /media/<user>/<drive_name> maybe
<Laney> davmor2: I suppose it's because the org.freedesktop.udisks2.open-device policy is <allow_active>auth_admin_keep</allow_active> but org.freedesktop.udisks2.modify-device is <allow_active>yes</allow_active>
<davmor2> Laney: could be, just seemed odd when I came across it just but it has always been that way so then suddenly questioned if it was a bug or not appears not, thanks for that :)
<Laney> Well...
<Laney> it's not a bug in that everything appears to be doing what it's told to
<Laney> not sure why the udisks developers made it be like that though
<Laney> might be a good reason
<Laney> with modify-device you get an FD to do whatever you want to it
<Laney> so it's probably more dangerous
<Laney> s/modify/open/
<Laney> why did my sbuild stop working :(
<Laney> first step is to always blame the kernel
<Laney> then you can abuse ap_w
<Laney> :P
<davmor2> Laney: you're evil
<davmor2> Laney: I thought it was only QA that abused the devs :D
<Laney> davmor2: my bad in this case :(
 * Laney flagellates self
<seb128> ricotz, k, let us know how the build goes
<seb128> davmor2, the udisk permissions didn't change and that was not reported, if you feel like one of those should have a different default you can try opening an upstream bug asking them/arguing for the change you think would make sense
<ricotz> seb128, will do, doesn't look like fun
<desrt> hi hackers
<seb128> hey desrt
<desrt> morning seb
 * desrt is trying to figure out why she is getting two copies of every email sent to desrt@desrt.ca this morning
<desrt> messed around my mail filtering rules a bit on the weekend... fallout?
<Laney> ahoy desrt
<desrt> hi laney
<desrt> wanna go climbing in köln?
<Laney> bit of a trip
<desrt> the wall isn't that high
<Laney> stuntwerk
<Laney> I follow some people on instagram *cough* that post videos from there
<Laney> it does look fun
<desrt> woh.  very white.
<desrt> oi.  that's ... far.
<desrt> gonna take my gear this time, to be sure
<Laney> nice
<Laney> you can join me and attente when we go to font
<desrt> looks like stuntwerk is boulder-only
<attente> :o
<desrt> http://www.kletterfabrik-koeln.de/infos-service/galerie-video-uebersicht.html
<desrt> ya... that's more like it
<willcooke> oh, meeting time
<willcooke> that came round quick
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-01-31
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jan 31 15:30:35 2017 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-01-31 | Current topic:
<ogra_> desrt, going to cologne ?!
<desrt> yup.
<willcooke> Roll call:  andyrock, attente, desrt,  dgadomski, fjkong (hols), flexiondotorg, happyaron (hols), hikiko, laney, qengho, seb128, sweet5hark, themuso (out), tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
 * ogra_ lived there for 5 years
<flexiondotorg>  o/
<ogra_> enjoy ... ! its one of the loveliest german cities
<Sweet5hark> .
<seb128> hey
<hikiko> hi
<desrt> hihi
<Sweet5hark> desrt: dont miss the central trainstation with a cathedral extension.
<desrt> ogra_: it's *the* loveliest :)
<ogra_> +1
<desrt> Sweet5hark: lol dude i've been living there for months already :p
<Sweet5hark> desrt: doesnt stop me from a cheap joke ;)
<willcooke> Let's see if andyrock is about...
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-01-31 | Current topic: andyrock
<desrt> (no.)
<willcooke> Looks like it :), let's try...
<willcooke> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-01-31 | Current topic: attente
<attente> hey
<attente> not much from me
<attente> fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/gtk/+bug/1655997 upstream, backported to the 3.22 branch
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1655997 in MirAL "[gtk] Save as dialog: dropdown menu surface positioned wrong" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<attente> looking into getting gtk to delegate clipboard selection to a trusted helper
<attente> (eof)
<willcooke> thanks attente
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-01-31 | Current topic: desrt
<andyrock> here
<desrt> hey.  lots of small stuff this week.
<andyrock> i forgot irc was closed here
<desrt> generally, getting ready for a flight tonight
<desrt> will be on CET starting tomorrow morning
<desrt> eof.
<willcooke> safe travels desrt
<desrt> thanks :D
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-01-31 | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> hey
<andyrock> I finished the branch to add the window list to the ql in unity8 with other branches in other projects that we need to do that
<andyrock> some reviews too
<andyrock> eow
<willcooke> thanks andyrock
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-01-31 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> * fixes to bug #1550983 waiting for SRU
<ubot5> bug 1550983 in One Hundred Papercuts "Fails to start with "Couldn't open libGL.so.1" (missing dependency?)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1550983
<dgadomski> * the black screen issue I mentioned last week seems to be a hw issue
<dgadomski> * still figuring out usblp issue
<dgadomski> eof
<willcooke> thanks dgadomski
<willcooke> #topic flexiondotorg
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-01-31 | Current topic: flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> Afternoon all!
<flexiondotorg> · Sent snapcraft.yaml fixes/improvements to several upstreams to try and get them over the publishing finish line.
<flexiondotorg> · ISO testing for Ubuntu MATE 17.04 alpha 2 on Thursday afternoon.
<flexiondotorg> · ISO testing for Ubuntu 17.04 daily on Friday morning.
<flexiondotorg> · ISO testing for Ubuntu 16.04 daily on Friday afternoon. Mostly to verify the System 76 HiDPI updates on XPS 15.
<flexiondotorg> Did that land yet? ^
<flexiondotorg> · Updated the Spotify client snap.
<flexiondotorg>   · It is now plays music (kind of important) and stream to remote devices, such as the Amazon Echo.
<flexiondotorg>   · It is now fully confined and published in the store 'edge' channel.
<flexiondotorg>   · I've contacted Spotify to try and get it in their CI and have them publish it.
<seb128> flexiondotorg, seems it didn't move to -updates yet no
<flexiondotorg> · Had a conference call with Eben Upton from the Raspberry Foundation.
<seb128> not sure what sort of proding the SRU team needs
<flexiondotorg>   · Working with them to land snapd support in Raspbian when they migrated the a Debian stretch base.
<flexiondotorg>   · Currently working on a rebuild of snapd and snap-confine to "work" on the Raspberry Pi Foundation kernel, which doesn't carry AppArmor patches.
<flexiondotorg>   · Eben mentioned some Chromium patches they've been working on to improve armv6 and arm7 support including reducing the number of memcpy in the video pipeline and adding mmal hardware accelerate video decoding. He asked if we could help get them upstreamed. qengho?
<flexiondotorg> qengho ^ It is a big patch
<flexiondotorg> · Preparing for an informal mini 2 day snap sprint.
<qengho> Hrm.
<qengho> I'll look.
<seb128> (sorry dunno if you are pasting line by line or if my client is buffering, didn't mean to post while you were still writing)
<qengho> I like discrete patches.
<flexiondotorg> I just got it 10 mins ago.
<flexiondotorg> I'll send it your way.
<flexiondotorg> seb128 Thanks for answering.
<flexiondotorg> How can we get that HiDPI stuff landed in time for 16.04.2?
<flexiondotorg> I'm done. We can discuss the Sys76 HiDPI stuff after.
<seb128> try asking on #ubuntu-release
<willcooke> thanks flexiondotorg, let's pick up the hidpi after (if needed)
<flexiondotorg> OK
<Laney> Go ask infinit-y in #-release
<willcooke> #topic hikiko
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-01-31 | Current topic: hikiko
<Laney> It's in two days though, so I wouldn't fancy your chances
<Laney> But maybe
<hikiko> finally, found a more reliable way to update profiles instantly and have all the settings setup without crashes, +fixes on unity, about to do a few MPs
<hikiko> (that for lowgfx)
<hikiko> eof
<willcooke> thx hikiko
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-01-31 | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> hi
<Laney> • Short week, went on holiday for a few days
<Laney> • Make autopkgtest-cloud report a failure on repeated kernel panics instead of retrying them forever
<Laney> • Sent a branch to gnome-software upstream for perusal with some upstreamable (if they like XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP checks) patches
<Laney> ∘ found a small theme change required to make g-s look nicer
<Laney> • Helped with SRU of the humanity icon theme hidpi fixes to x/y
<Laney> • Updated gstreamer to 1.10.3 in zesty, need to SRU
<Laney> ⁂
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-01-31 | Current topic: qengho
<qengho> * New upstream Chromium release v56.0.2924.76. Testing. Fixing Trusty build.
<qengho> * Not much progress on audio problem in the snap of that browser. Debugging in confined snaps is hard.
<qengho> EOF
<willcooke> thx qengho
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-01-31 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> got a cold and had a rather slow week, spent it mostly looking at launchpad reports and keeping up with snapd work/discussions
<seb128> </week>
<willcooke> :) thx seb128
<willcooke> #topic Sweet5hark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-01-31 | Current topic: Sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark> - bumped libreoffice 5.3.0 dpkg to new upstream rc3
<Sweet5hark> - various tweaks temporary removing tests from snap package as i386 is failing - no dice though: snap i386 platform seems to be somehow fundamentally brocken, hard to debug without debug symbols etc. though
<Sweet5hark> - not filed for uploader rights yet again, sorry
<Sweet5hark> - scrapped through some launchpad bugs, closed some resolved now
<Sweet5hark> - some upstream code cleanup
<Sweet5hark> - FOSDEM stuff
<Sweet5hark> EOF
<willcooke> thx Sweet5hark
<willcooke> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-01-31 | Current topic: TheMuso
<willcooke> * Tested some backported pulseaudio patches for xenial. Things seem ok, probably need to test with a newer bluez as well, and need to talk to Konrad et al about the patches they have in mind for backporting, since I may have pulled more than they have considered. I'm certainly not interested in patches that change pulseaudio's core, since that would require changes to other moduels which is too risky.
<willcooke> * Sorted out package bug subscription for pcaudiolib and espeak-ng, thanks to Seb. Just waiting for an archive admin to flip the switch to prmote these to main so that speech-dispatcher can be let through out of proposed.
<willcooke> * Merged BrlTTY with latest changes in Debian. Once speech-dispatcher lands, there should be a good case for demoting espeak from main to unvierse, and that may take some things with it, like portaudio as well.
<willcooke> * Investigated some reports of issues with Orca using my gsettings patch from users. I think I may have encountered one or more of these myself, need to reproduce and investigate more, since I'd really like to get this work merged upstream ASAP, as I'd rather not have to carry it. It was originally written to allow for easier Orca settings adjustments in accessibility profiles.
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-01-31 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> - CUPS snap: Tested on Ubuntu Core. Investigations for CUPS snap, especially how to get avahi-daemon onto Ubuntu Core.
<tkamppeter> - CUPS: Investigations and tests on how well CUPS queues emulate an IPP Everywhere printer (to find out whether a print dialog or print client in general can work without using PPD files).
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code 2017: Another 3 video conference student interviews. 4-5 students for Common Print Dialog needed. Some more for other subjects (Pranjal Bhor from last year is already put onto fixing bug #1564249).
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<ubot5> bug 1564249 in qpdf (Ubuntu) "Cannot print a PDF with AcroForms using fit-to-page" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1564249
<willcooke> thanks tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> desrt, Viel Spaß in Köln!
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-01-31 | Current topic: Trevinho
<desrt> thx :)
<willcooke> guess no Trevinho yet
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-01-31 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<willcooke> - Landed snapd-glib regression tests
<willcooke> - snapd-glib 1.5, 1.6 released
<willcooke> - Bug diagnosing
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-01-31 | Current topic: AOB
<Trevinho> coming, sorry
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-01-31 | Current topic: Trevinho
<seb128> good morning Trevinho :-)
<didrocks> wakkeeeee up! :)
 * didrocks isn't around
<seb128> lol
<Trevinho> · Some more fixes to the OTP ubuntu login branch with landed
<Trevinho> · Qt patches for appindicator support in snap
<Trevinho> · remmina snapping upstream stuff
<Trevinho> · builder for travis
<Trevinho> · snapcraft support for 32bits compilation on 64bits
<Trevinho> · snapcraft fixes for icons
<seb128> Trevinho neither it seems :p
<Trevinho> EOF
<willcooke> thx Trevinho
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-01-31 | Current topic: AOB
<willcooke> going once
<willcooke> twice
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jan 31 15:50:29 2017 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2017/ubuntu-desktop.2017-01-31-15.30.moin.txt
<willcooke> thanks all
<seb128> thanks!
<qengho> yay
<flexiondotorg> Cheers
<desrt> some post-AOB, off the record
<desrt> early 2017 sprints?
<flexiondotorg> I'll go and bother _infinity
<seb128> Sweet5hark, what do you mean by "snap i386 platform"?
<willcooke> desrt, nothing on the horizon I'm afraid
<seb128> desrt, fosdem!
<Sweet5hark> well, building 5.3.0 snaps on launchpad works, but fails a bazillion tests
<desrt> fosdem is something :)
 * desrt arrives friday afternoon and leaves monday morning, if anyone wants to chill around
<Sweet5hark> seb128: ^^ and only on i386. So ... something with the combo i386/xenial baseline/snap is wrong
<seb128> Sweet5hark, the same source builds fine in a ppa?
<Sweet5hark> desrt: eh, would love to but need to check my timeline.
<Sweet5hark> seb128: on a zesty ppa at least, yes.
<seb128> Sweet5hark, and xenial?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: havent tried backports yet
<Sweet5hark> seb128: also there isnt a 1:1 relation between ppa and snap builds obviously, e.g. the patches are different, the libraries used from debian packages or using bundled builds etc.
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho You mentioned fixing icons in snapcraft. Is that for the new desktop stanza?
<flexiondotorg> willcooke Where can we apply some gentle pressure to get humanity-icon-theme (0.6.10.1) xenial landed in time for 16.04.2
<seb128> Sweet5hark, k, but you had a previous version building on i386? I doubt the "snap" core is the issue there
<flexiondotorg> Other than _infinity
<seb128> flexiondotorg, you can try slangasek maybe?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: well, a/ we never build these on lp before b/ I wasnt building i386 on my own hardware before so c/ we have no comparison (thus dont know if there is a regression)
<Sweet5hark> seb128: my gut feeling is that one of the bundled libs at we build from the libreoffice build is broken by some 32/64-bit confusion on i386.
<Sweet5hark> s/at/that/
<Sweet5hark> and the same this doesnt happen in the corresponding dpkg build for whatever reason.
<ricotz> seb128, backports of 5.3.0.2 on xenial x64 run fine
<seb128> ricotz, the issue is i386 there
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: also on i386?
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, I don't have i386 system here, it built though
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: thanks, thats enough to make a difference. on the snap builder it builds, but fails a lot of tests.
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, see for the logs https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice-prereleases/+packages
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: thx
<jbicha> oops, I missed the meeting
<ricotz> seb128, doesnt look so bad now https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ubuntu/mozilla/+sourcepub/7450687/+listing-archive-extra
<jbicha> I was wanting to see what y'all thought about updating GNOME stuff to 3.24 this cycle
<jbicha> GTK will stay at 3.22
 * Sweet5hark still has to check the "disable-flaky-checks" patch, but I think there are more than that failing on snap
<seb128> ricotz, nice, send the patch to chrisccoulson!
<ricotz> seb128, the armhf failure is reported without progress though
<seb128> :-/
<seb128> jbicha, check with Laney
<seb128> jbicha, I didn't look at what GNOME changed recently but if you can update the patches, not regress in obvious features and check that it's not too buggy go for the updates I would say
<Laney> What's the reason?
<Laney> I guess that on most of them you'd be going ahead of Debian
<Laney> What if they depend on new versions of libraries?
<jbicha> the only new library I've been concerned about is GTK4 but that does not look like it will be required for GNOME 3.24 at all
<jbicha> gjs requires mozjs38 now but that doesn't affect Unity
<jbicha> the only reason for 3.24 in zesty is because GNOME people expect the latest GNOME in non-LTS releases
<Laney> If we had more people working on the distro then I would be okay with it
<Laney> As it is it makes me concerned
<jbicha> yes, Debian is focusing on finishing stretch
<Laney> I don't think we have the manpower to deal with it
<Laney> But if you're super confident, then you can do it if you want
<seb128> would be better to do selected updates and spend some time triaging bugs/dealing with issues after
<seb128> rather than just stack updating and letting the release ship with regressions/problems
<seb128> (we had a bit of that in previous cycles)
<seb128> or said differently, please just update things if you have free cycles to watch the outcome and deal with issues
<Laney> ah man, awesome
<jbicha> I'm not interested in updating evolution to 3.24 for zesty since it's such a large amount of code
<Laney> just google authenticated to something, didn't have to click and make a new code
<Laney> Trevinho wins
<jbicha> most apps aren't really changing much these days
<jbicha> nautilus is an exception but that's still at 3.20 because we're being careful there
<jbicha> and we'll do the webkit2 updates like we've been doing; that's been working well enough
<jbicha> Laney: do you know why the appstream-generator appears to have stopped Jan 15? http://appstream.ubuntu.com/xenial-updates/ http://appstream.ubuntu.com/zesty/ ?
<Laney> jbicha: ubuntu@juju-prod-ue-appstream-back-machine-5:/srv/appstream/appstream-public/data/xenial-updates/main$ zgrep -E "^Time:" Components-amd64.yml.gz
<Laney> Time: 20170131T161842
<Laney> Up to date on my end, guess something broke on the LP side
<jbicha> I wanted to verify that bug 1571816 was fixed in zesty as it looks like a great sru candidate
<ubot5> bug 1571816 in wine-development (Ubuntu Yakkety) "Gnome Software catalog entry missing for Wine" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1571816
<Laney> jbicha: k, let's see if it starts working soon
<Laney> jbicha: looks better now
<jbicha> Laney: thank you!
<Laney> night!
<willcooke> night all
<seb128> night
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-02-01
<BigWhale> I think I spotted this weird bug. If you click in time in unity panel and leave the calendar open then wait for computer to turn off the screens, compiz will crash :>
<duflu> BigWhale: Sounds like this 11-year-old bug needs updating: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/49579
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 49579 in unity (Ubuntu) "screen doesn't lock when some menu is open" [High,Triaged]
<sarnold> I -think- Trevinho may have recently (~six months ago?) pushed code to try to break the grab.. I wonder if compiz sometimes gets grumpy about that.
<duflu> sarnold: Yes sounds like a recent regression
<duflu> sarnold: It appears I suggested that back in 2013 (comment #59) :)
<sarnold> duflu: ha, that's great :)
<sarnold> .. and almost every changelog entry here feels like it could be related :/ https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+changelog
<duflu> Sounds like it was better left unfixed
<seb128> did anyone even confirm the issue?
<seb128> or are you just all randomly speciculating one on IRC mention?
<seb128> discrediting potential changes from collegues as buggy on the way without any evidence?
<sarnold> seb128: random speculation.
<seb128> sarnold, I assumed so :-)
<seb128> BigWhale, in any case would be good to get a stacktrace or apport report
<seb128> also would be useful to know what Ubuntu serie you use
<ricotz> hey desktopers
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, hi, did you forgot to push the l10n package?
<seb128> hey ricotz
<ricotz> hey seb128
<desrt> good morning
<desrt> and happy wednesday
<seb128> hey desrt, did you fly yet or just changed tz?
<desrt> sitting in ICE :)
<ricotz> mid-week celebration? ;)
<seb128> desrt, welcome :-)
<desrt> will be in köln in an hour
<seb128> so as pitti says, you are in your mobile office? ;-)
<desrt> seems to be.  they have free wifi even in 2nd class now.  that's nice.
<seb128> nice indeed
<desrt> so flying on a tuesday night is pretty great.  the airport was really empty, no lines, and the flight was cheap
<desrt> and i'm going to end up doing a more or less full work day today
<seb128> empty seat next to you?
<desrt> something better than that ;)
<seb128> you don't get class promotion on empty planes do you? ;-)
 * desrt was flying Mascha Class™
<desrt> we got right in the back of the plane where it starts getting narrow and is 2-4-2 instead of 3-4-3, so we grabbed one of the '2's... was quite nice.
<seb128> ah, I see
<seb128> nice that you had a good trip!
<desrt> thanks :)
<seb128> oh, Laney is late today!
<Laney> oops
<seb128> lol
<seb128> hey Laney ;-)
<Laney> I answered a PM first
<Laney> hi!
<seb128> haha
<seb128> how are you?
<desrt> morning laney :D
<Laney> pretty good!
<Laney> tuesday routine: climbing -> pub quiz
<Laney> it was meant to be raining all evening so I was expecting to get wet on the bike but in the end it was more-or-less dry
<desrt> tuesday is somehow the international standard day of pub quiz night
<Laney> hey desrt, welcome to eurotime
<desrt> thanks :D
<Laney> seb128: and how are you?
<willcooke> heyooo
<seb128> Laney, I'm good, had a relaxing evening and a good night. Need to book my train tickets for Bruxelles today
<seb128> hey willcooke
<desrt> willcooke: morning :)
<desrt> willcooke: gonna pop in to fosdem, per chance?
<willcooke> good flight desrt
<willcooke> ?
<desrt> meh.
<desrt> i survived, and i'm oddly energised
<Laney> ah bruxeleleles
<desrt> Laney: the only valid spelling is "bruzzzlex"
<Laney> hope that we avoid leon this time >:|
<desrt> what's wrong with leon?
<desrt> the great thing about going to brussels every year is doing *exactly* the same set of things that you did all of the years before
<Laney> the food was really shite last year
<desrt> hm.  i can't remember.
<Laney> there was something about mascha's meal
<Laney> but i forgot what
<Laney> however, that's still the only place i've ever (knowingly) had horse
<desrt> i've had it at a place in köln.  it was very dry.  leon was much better.
<desrt> horse is a bit of a difficult meat from what i understand
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: heh, it did upload, but didnt end up in the ppa because of size limits
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, ah, I see, could you fix that
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: takes some time for lp to "realize" I deleted a package to free up space. but yeah, will do.
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, there likely is a need for transitional packages of libreoffice-style-human and libreoffice-sdbc-firebird
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, ok
<flexiondotorg> Morning Desktopers.
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, and maybe:
<ricotz>  ENABLE_MYSQLNATIVE=y
<ricotz> -MYSQL_FLAVOUR=default
<ricotz> +MYSQL_FLAVOUR=mysql
<ricotz>  # set this also to y for system-mysql..
<willcooke> morning flexiondotorg
<ricotz> hey flexiondotorg willcooke
<willcooke> howdy ricotz
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, just push it to ppa:libreoffice/libreoffice-prereleases ?
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> seb128 o/
<jbicha> Laney: wine doesn't show up in appstream in zesty but it does in sid; could you update the generator to 0.6.2?
<jbicha> I don't know if that helps wine but because the new version now accepts some .xpm's, more stuff like unknown-horizons should get appstream metadata now
<Laney> Later
<Laney> I know about the changes, but thanks for the reminder
<jbicha> thanks
<GunnarHj> Hi seb128, I saw pitti's forward of my email about language pack updates. Do you think it's doable within the next 24 hours?
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: -l10n uploaded directly to -prereleases. libreoffice pkg copy over from -staging w/o rebuild.
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: sorry I didn't read your yesterday's request...
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: no it only fixed icon: stanza...
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: desktop one is buggy too, I wanted to look at it
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho OK, thanks.
<flexiondotorg> Yeah, I thought the desktop stanza should support multiple entries.
<Trevinho> not only, it has also some problems in handling them
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, not sure maybe I can get it done tomorrow but need to look at my notes from before holidays and get familiar again wtih the tools and we need a new key generated and put in place on launchpad, might take a few days ... better to update the schedule to next week if you can
<BLu2> Will Unity 8 have a native blue light filter?
<seb128> BLu2, hey, you can try #ubuntu-unity but it's probably not something on the current roadmap, would be nice to have but there are other things missing to do before
<GunnarHj> seb128: NP, I've changed it to next week. As a reciprocation, any chance you can sponsor bug #1655782? ;) (I have updated the proposal to xkeyboard-config 2.19.)
<ubot5> bug 1655782 in xkeyboard-config (Ubuntu) "Elfdalian layout + merge with Debian 2.19-1" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1655782
<seb128> oh right, I said I would have a look to that one
<seb128> GunnarHj, I can do this afternoon yes
<GunnarHj> seb128: Thanks. :)
<GunnarHj> seb128: Btw, what about opening translations for zesty?
<seb128> GunnarHj, +1 for that, I tried to ping wgrant about that before holidays but he never replied, maybe you can try as well?
<BLu2> seb128, ok nice, I really got used to it on Android and Redshift on Ubuntu
<seb128> BLu2, would be nice to have for sure
<BLu2> seb128, and maybe give some apps the option to escape it, like video players
<GunnarHj> seb128: I did so last cycle but didn't get a reply. :( Do you know if unmarking the check boxes at https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+translations-admin is sufficient, or is there more into it?
<seb128> GunnarHj, there is more, let's try asking on #launchpad?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok.
<Laney> upsssssssssssssss
<seb128> Laney, what did you do? ;-)
<Laney> seb128: used the indicator-datetime calendar >:(
<seb128> crashed compiz?
<Laney> u-p-s
<Laney> Trevinho: did we talk before about making things wants instead of requires of unity7.service?
<Laney> taking down unity because u-p-s crashes sucks
<Laney> https://paste.debian.net/912191/
<seb128> we take down unity on ups segfaults?
<seb128> seems buggy indeed
<Laney> yeah because unity7.service has requires on ups
<seb128> your log has a compiz segfault though
<seb128> kernel: compiz[7561]: segfault at 20 ip 00007fb9ab38834c sp 00007ffcb904aff0 error 4 in libunityshell.so[7fb9aaf8e000+5df000]
<Laney> looks to me like that happens when it's being stopped
<seb128> could be
<seb128> do you have bts/apport files for those segfaults?
<Laney> yep running ubuntu-bug on that shit now
<seb128> it's on zesty?
<Laney> umm
<Laney> not sure i've dist-upgraded here actually
<Laney> nah 16.10
<seb128> k
<Laney> still has the requires on zesty tho
 * Laney can't remember how to make apport file a launchpad bug
<Laney> guess I have to edit that config file
<Laney> bah, out of date packages
 * Laney needs to eat, back sooooooooooon
<seb128> enjoy!
<Trevinho> Laney: hey, so... there was some discussion
<Trevinho> But yeah it's better not to make crash unity in that way...
<Trevinho> Instead we wanted to change things when unity was locked, but... that was some idea which probably it's not worth to do now
<seb128> hey Trevinho, how are you?
<Laney> hey Trevinho
<Trevinho> hey seb128 and Laney
<Trevinho> seb128: good, you?
<Trevinho> Just distracted from IRC these days... :-)
<seb128> Trevinho, distracted by useful work right? ;-) I'm good as well thanks!
<Laney> tsk
<seb128> Laney, Trevinho, when do you get in Brussel on friday?
<Laney> desrt: omg I just remembered
<Trevinho> seb128: sure... I'm just lost in scripts and code :-)
<Laney> someone sung Barrett's Privateers at folk club last week
<Trevinho> seb128: I'll be at about 4 I guess
<Laney> seb128: like 1800
<Trevinho> seb128: you?
<seb128> Trevinho, don't forget your flight!
<Trevinho> seb128: eheh, no a friend of mine will be with me, and he won't ignore it for sure :-)
<seb128> Trevinho, not decided yet, I need to book a train ticket but there are going hourly, that's why I was asking
<seb128> I'm probably going to try to arrive around 17h
<Laney> will you get to centraal?
<Trevinho> ok good
<Laney> or midi?
<seb128> which is best?
<Laney> centraal is closer
<Laney> don't know if you get a choice though
<seb128> I never know, I think trains go to midi but centraal is the previous stop
<Laney> eurostar goes to midi
<desrt> Laney: cool!
<Laney> it's like 10 minutes walk from there
<Trevinho> I'll be midi, as I'll fly ryanair....
<Laney> desrt: remembered you trying to teach us it by the river in heidelberg
 * desrt arrives at midi
<Laney> remembered a couple of the lines anyway
<desrt> :D
<Laney> and then sherbrooke reminded me of highvoltage and stgraber
<desrt> i arrive 15:35 friday
<desrt> wrong sherbrooke, actually
<Laney> ah man
<Laney> that should be illegal
<desrt> fwiw, you're not the only confused one
<desrt> the use of 'sherbrooke' in that song is an anachronism
<Laney> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sherbrooke_(disambiguation)
<Laney> wtf
 * Laney should probably upgrade off oldstable before it becomes oldoldstable
<Laney> our neighbours are moving today
<Laney> they keep giving us things that they can't fit in the moving van
<Laney> bonus
<seb128> "here, take that bag of cold coins"
<seb128> right? ;-)
<Laney> haha
<Laney> that would be quite heavy ...
<Laney> i'd be willing to do that favour for them
<seb128> :-)
<jcastro> Sweet5hark: This new notebookview for LO is really slick
<Sweet5hark> jcastro: yes, and thats just the start ;)
<jcastro> I have some dumb questions for ya
<Sweet5hark> jcastro: shoot
<jcastro> in the --edge version, when I file open, it still sends me to /snap/blah, am I doing something wrong?
<Sweet5hark> jcastro: hmm, that might actually be a left-over patch.
<jcastro> ok and part 2 of that, I assume over the next few X this will trickle down to the stable channel? Solve for X. :)
<jcastro> I also see some people recommending --devmode on omgubuntu but I don't think that's right anymore?
<Sweet5hark> jcastro: so 5.3.0.3 = 5.3.0 final snaps are currently building on launchpad (will autopopulate to edge). once that completes and show not obvious huge desaster it will be copied over to stable for amd64 and armhf.
<Sweet5hark> jcastro: i386 is on hold. something is broken there.
<jcastro> <3
<BLu2> How will games be handled in future Ubuntu releases? will there be a "game window"/"game mode" or does every snap create it's own instance? Because stuff like Openbroadcaster etc
<Sweet5hark> jcastro: (note we did not have i386 snap build on stable before, so this is not a regression)
<Sweet5hark> and yes: --devmode should be obsolete now.
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, are there stats about the need for armhf builds?
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: well, given that snaps are supposed to completely replace dpkgs one day, that is not really about stats but rather dogmatic AFAICS.
<Sweet5hark> FWIW, armhf port wasnt too much of an extra pain anyway up to now.
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, ok, I thought about flipping this switch in the ppa for some time
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-02-02
<desrt> word.
<duflu> desrt: Is the word jetlag?
<desrt> duflu: yes.  yes it is.
<duflu> Oh, that's two
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<TheMuso> Hey seb128.
<seb128> hey TheMuso, how are you?
<TheMuso> seb128: Not too bad thanks. Yourself?
<seb128> I'm good thanks!
<flexiondotorg> Morning seb128
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg
<seb128> how are you?
<flexiondotorg> Very well thanks.
<flexiondotorg> Yourself.
<flexiondotorg> desrt duflu Morning
<flexiondotorg> TheMuso Hey! :-)
<didrocks> hey TheMuso, flexiondotorg, re seb128
<flexiondotorg> didrocks Morning. Been to sleep yet? ;-)
<flexiondotorg> TheMuso I don't know if you twigged, but MATE now has some full-time paid developers just working on a11y
<desrt> seb128, TheMuso, didrocks, flexiondotorg: hello to everyone
<seb128> oh, right, desrt is on european tz now! morning :-)
<desrt> not quite yet.  i'm in some weirdo jetlag zone presently :p
<flexiondotorg> They a from a French start-up - http://hypra.fr
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: ahah, yeah, quite lucky on that side, only waking up when hungry, so quite ok :)
<didrocks> hey desrt!
<TheMuso> flexiondotorg: You are probably referring to the folks at hypra. Yes I am aware.
<flexiondotorg> TheMuso Great :-)
<flexiondotorg> I'm delighted they've turned up.
<TheMuso> It is certainly great to have them on board.
<flexiondotorg> Yeah, I'm going to try and find a way to highlight their contribution to the project.
<flexiondotorg> We've effectively got a full time developer now.
<TheMuso> Yep thats great.
<TheMuso> I've actually been enjoying Mate a lot more of late.
<TheMuso> Mostly on Fedora, whichi is 1.16, but nevertheless.
<flexiondotorg> I installed Ubuntu MATE 17.04 alpha 2 blinded folded at the weekend to test it all.
<willcooke> morning all
<flexiondotorg> willcooke o/
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<TheMuso> flexiondotorg: Yeah there are some rough edegs. I need to take a look myself at some point.
<TheMuso> Hey willcooke.
<desrt> willcooke: hi hi :)
<duflu> Morning flexiondotorg
<seb128> hey willcooke duflu
<duflu> Morning seb128
<Laney> morning
<Laney> woah wtf
<seb128> hey Laney, what's up?
<Laney> hey seb128!!!!
<Laney> got some graphics corruption, had to restart
<Laney> sent a video on telegram
<seb128> intel :-/
<Laney> INTELLLLLLLLLLLL
<Laney> before it's been some static corruption
<Laney> this time it was moving
<Laney> and I saw stuff for a few seconds after unsuspending
<Laney> other times it was borked straight away
<Laney> oh well
<davmor2> Morning all
<hikiko> Trevinho, ping
<seb128> hikiko, you might want to include context in the ping, maybe others can help as well?
<hikiko> haha :)
<hikiko> seb128, I want him to explain me a bullet in a list of suggestions for lowgfx
<hikiko> so, I think he is the only one who can help
<hikiko> do you want me to paste it here? you might know what he means
<seb128> hikiko, sure, even if I don't at least he has the content he needs to reply to
<hikiko> compiz_profile_gsettings_path:
<hikiko> It has to return a list of paths actually
<hikiko> Settings have to be changed for all the profiles this returns (so that settings are in sync between profiles)
<hikiko> seb128, in order to apply instantly the lowgfx or the unity settings I make sure we use flat-file configuration and I overwrite the Default.ini with the unity or unity-lowgfx profile settings depending what the selection is
<hikiko> because the other methods (like switch profile) don't have an instant effect they require reboot and sometimes they crash the desktop
<hikiko> so marco agreed to use this method
<seb128> hikiko, I'm going to let Trevinho reply because I didn't follow the details enough, I don't understand why we use flat-file instead of gsettings there and that sounds wrong to me
<Trevinho> hikiko: hey... I was at lunch
<hikiko> hey Trevinho
<hikiko> well, questions :)
<hikiko> 1st of all
<seb128> hikiko, to me it sounds like "compiz fails to pick up gsettings profile changes dynamically", which would suggest compiz needs to be fixed not that we should switch to flat file
<hikiko> yes seb128
<seb128> I don't get why we don't fix compiz if that's the issue
<seb128> (I know easier said than done)
<hikiko> because that will take time and because by default when you start unity if you go to ccsm
<hikiko> you will see that the selected profile is Default
<hikiko> and the default configuration flat-file
<hikiko> and since switching to flat doesn't cause any problem to the desktop I did this as faster
<hikiko> seb128, fixing compiz will need a lot of time + debug
<seb128> yeah, I don't doubt it's more work to fix but it also seems the right thing to do... anyway as said let's not argue over that, whatever you and Trevinho thinks make sense
<seb128> hey Trevinho :-)
<hikiko> Trevinho, willcooke what do you think on that? should I fix compiz or just use the flat-file?
<hikiko> Trevinho, I had another question for u initially
<hikiko> what do you mean by:
<hikiko> compiz_profile_gsettings_path:
<hikiko> It has to return a list of paths actually
<hikiko> Settings have to be changed for all the profiles this returns (so that settings are in sync between profiles)
<Trevinho> hey seb128
<Trevinho> hikiko: as seb128 said I'm for trying to fix compiz... It already took some time to get here, so i guess you can figure out what's not going properly
<Trevinho> hikiko: by compiz_profile_gsettings_path, I mean that you've to do the same things for all the know profiles. So it should return a list (array) insetead of profile strings so that you can apply the gsettings_set_* calls to all the profiles. not only to the one currently used.
<hikiko> Trevinho, I am not using the lowgfx profile option anymore
<hikiko> only the gsetting
<hikiko> that is system wide
<hikiko> so all profiles are aware
<hikiko> isn't it?
<hikiko> u7 reads the gsetting
<hikiko> not the option it used to read
<hikiko> I completely removed the lowgfx option and I replaced that with the lowgfx gsetting
<Trevinho> hikiko: mhmhhm.... So compiz isn't using the compiz profile in gsettings?
<hikiko> when the backend is gsettings
<Trevinho> I mean, when you run unity using that default.ini and you change a gsettings compiz setting (from dconf or command line), I guess things won't work, isn't it?
<Trevinho> and what is the profile?
<hikiko> Trevinho,
<hikiko> case 1: backend= flat-file
<hikiko> compiz watches Default.ini and applies instantly all the changes there
<hikiko> but
<Trevinho> I mea you've been able to do gsettings set org.compiz.unityshell:/org/compiz/profiles/$PROFILE/plugins/unityshell <any-setting> <value> to work
<hikiko> libcompizconfig calls like setProfile etc
<hikiko> don't work
<hikiko> no
<Trevinho> well, then the default.ini solution isn't fine...
<hikiko> wait
<Trevinho> I mean we've things that rely on that, and we risk to break things otherwise
<hikiko> whan the backend is gsettings
<hikiko> if you set lowgfx = true
<hikiko> u7 instantly reads the value
<hikiko> but setProfile etc
<hikiko> don't have any effect
<hikiko> compiz seems to ignore all the other settings
<hikiko> basically
<hikiko> not ignore
<hikiko> it messes up
<hikiko> the previous with the current
<hikiko> some are overwritten some not
<hikiko> if you restart
<hikiko> it works
<hikiko> but restart sometimes crashes etc
<hikiko> Trevinho, I mean that the gsettings are updated but they are not applied correctly
<hikiko> but with flat file they are both updated and applied
<hikiko> Trevinho, seb128 question:
<hikiko> without flat-file
<hikiko> if I use gsettings only
<hikiko> I can't use the *.ini files anyway isn't it?
<hikiko> like unity, unity-lowgfx.ini
<seb128> well, how are defined the profiles? is there a gsettings definition? I don't know that part enough to respond
<hikiko> in gsettings configuration, these files are ignored
<seb128> they maybe have their gsettings equivalents?
<hikiko> if you use flat you read the ini
<Trevinho> So... Profiles have to be defined with .ini files
<Trevinho> but they generate gsettings default values that are different than the normal ones
<Trevinho> the flat-ini file for *saving* settings is a different thing
<hikiko> compiz will only read the gsettings
<hikiko> in that case
<Trevinho> and I'm afraid that if you use that default.ini then the gsettings vaules are ignored during that session
<hikiko> they arent
<hikiko> Trevinho, can you give me an example?
<hikiko> of what would be ignored?
<hikiko> to test
<hikiko> because I think they are ignored when I use gsettings
<Trevinho> so... Run compiz with a default.ini set
<Trevinho> then
<Trevinho> call
<Trevinho> gsettings set org.compiz.unityshell:/org/compiz/profiles/$PROFILE/plugins/unityshell <any-setting> <value>
<Trevinho> for any setting you want...
<Trevinho> or use dconf-editor
<Trevinho> these values have to be updated even if running with default.ini
<hikiko> dconf-editor changes apply immediately I think let me check with lowgfx
<Trevinho> hikiko: but, in that case what ccsm profile are you using?
<hikiko> well
<hikiko> I changed the launcher position
<hikiko> worked fine
<hikiko> it applies instantly
<hikiko> also:
<Trevinho> using /profiles/$PROFILE/ what?
<hikiko> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Compiz_configuration#Settings_storage_options
<hikiko> using dconf-editor
<Trevinho> yeah, i mean, but the setting path? What profile are you applying this to?
<hikiko> how can I check that?
<hikiko> well from dconf
<hikiko> the gsettings profiles can be edited whereas for the ini you have only the plugin names and the values are read from the ini
<hikiko> but I still don't see where's the problem with the flat file
<hikiko> you can't edit the value in dconf you can edit it from ccsm or text file
<Trevinho> hikiko: the problem is that I don't want to risk to break the gsettings backend which we use from various places, scripts and ucc
<Trevinho> hikiko: that's not fine... we need to be able to change a variable from dconf/gsettings command line
<Trevinho> make sure you're using the correct path, tho
<hikiko> could you give me an exact example of something that would break Trevinho ?
<hikiko> so that I test it?
<hikiko> currently my profile is the Default
<Trevinho> hikiko: I'm not saying it will, I want to make sure it won't...
<Trevinho> Mh, so your profile has to be unity...
<Trevinho> run unity with
<Trevinho> COMPIZ_CONFIG_PROFILE=ubuntu compiz --replace
<Trevinho> then in that case the profile will be 'unity'
<Trevinho> this is the default case when you start unity from upstart/systemd at startup
<Trevinho> then in such scenario you should be able to change profile (if the default.ini method works, fine), but once yuo've changed the default.ini values you still should be able to change settings from gsettigns command line or dconf
<hikiko> tiktok:[eleni]~$ ccsm
<hikiko> compizconfig - Info: Backend     : ini
<hikiko> compizconfig - Info: Integration : false
<hikiko> compizconfig - Info: Profile     : default
<hikiko> Loading icons...
<Trevinho> mh, cleanup your ~/.config/compizconfig, since you' should have Backend: ini
<Trevinho> nor Profile: default
<Trevinho> also you have to imagine situations where people is using using both mate desktop + compiz and Unity... They will share the default.ini, and we don't want to break such installations
<hikiko> they don't
<hikiko> each backend
<hikiko> has its own default
<hikiko> default.ini is ignored in case of gsettings
<hikiko> and if you open ccsm
<hikiko> sometimes
<hikiko> you see many "Default"
<hikiko> one for ini, one for gsettings etc
<hikiko> each backend has its own Default
<hikiko> and Default.ini is only read by the flat-file backend
<Trevinho> sure..... So, if you use the default.ini in unity, then unity will use the ini backend then... and we don't want that.
<hikiko> no
<hikiko> if you use default.ini + flat file
<hikiko> if you keep the gsettings backend
<hikiko> and edit the default.ini
<Trevinho> ok, ok... that's fine
<Trevinho> So you say to use default.ini + gsettings....
<hikiko> that's impossible :)
<Trevinho> Eh, so we can't do it :)
<hikiko> I say to use default.ini + flat
<hikiko> if we need gsettings we can't use the default.ini
<hikiko> and we have to fix compiz
<hikiko> to read the gsettings instantly
<hikiko> *if* that's possible
<hikiko> but I think that using flat+default.ini doesn't cause any problems
<Trevinho> hikiko: it does, for the way we change settings around...
<Trevinho> hikiko: we assumes *everywhere* that settings are managed from gsettings
<Trevinho> and we can't change that
<Trevinho> it would break not only lots of scripts and uss, which we've control on, but also some documentation around in how to do advanced things...
<Trevinho> or external tools such as unity-tweak-tool
<Trevinho> I'd prefer to enable lowgfx after a logout before risking to regress IMHO
<hikiko> I didn't see any issues with unity-tweak tool tbh
<hikiko> all gsettings for the *current* profile apply instantly let's see something that is profile specific
<hikiko> well
<hikiko> better fix compiz if you insist that gsettings are the only option
<hikiko> it's stupid to ask the user to restart
<hikiko> I am gonna get a look
<Trevinho> Sure... I don't like to restart either...
<Trevinho> But we've to use gsettings.
<Trevinho> If you say that gsettings values are used anyway it's fine... But in that case I think that a default.ini + gsettings is possible then, as otherwise I wouldn't say how that happens
 * desrt raises an eyebrow
<desrt> Trevinho, hikiko: DTRT :)
<hikiko> Trevinho, I ll try a few things until monday and we see :)
<hikiko> hi desrt
<hikiko> what
<hikiko> what's DTRT?
<desrt> "do the right thing"
<hikiko> lol
<hikiko> thanks for the useful advice! :p
<desrt> it's a gentle reminder that dirty hacks are bad
<hikiko> happy thursday btw :)
<desrt> happy thursday :D
<hikiko> we are the bad ones desrt :D
 * hikiko counts the countless dirty hacks she has seen in projects :p
<desrt> you can just say "project"... compiz alone is already into the "countless" territory :)
<hikiko> hahaha
<hikiko> we never run out of bug fixes :p
 * desrt wonders why domestic bank transfers in germany take so much time...
<hikiko> lol
<xnox> desrt, indeed it is instant in e.g. Latvia (eur) and the UK (gbp)
<Sweet5hark> flexiondotorg: https://git.launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/df-libreoffice/+git/libreoffice-snap-playground/log/?h=xenial
<flexiondotorg> Sweet5hark Thanks.
<hikiko> ho! :)
<hikiko> I've made it work real-time with gsettings
<hikiko> :p
<hikiko> but now it doesn't work with flat :////
<hikiko> :p
<hikiko> i know we don't care about flat but some people have flat by default :p
<hikiko> I am gonna make it work with both :D
<seb128> hikiko, nice work, was is the patch like?
<hikiko> well, it's a bit stupid seb128 :p but I realized that the libccs functions only work with gsettings so 1- you have to switch to gsettings backend 2- that you don't have to use the profile names but the profile filenames 3- that you have to set other info too like integration and pluginautosort (whatever is in .config)
<hikiko> there's a prob though I'll fix now
<seb128> k, good job in any case :-)
<hikiko> when you install ubuntu for the first time
<hikiko> you have flat file
<hikiko> I've found a relevant bug report with a fix
<hikiko> but it still happens
<hikiko> so I'll take the flat case into account too
<hikiko> if the backend is flat, I'll overwrite the default.ini
<hikiko> if it's gsettings
<hikiko> I'll do it properly with compizconfig
<hikiko> so everyone's happy, no crashes, no reboots :p
<Trevinho> hikiko: cooolio
<Trevinho> seb128: as for the gnome runtime.....
<Trevinho> seb128: by using that it means that your app builds will go to edge?
<seb128> Trevinho, you builds go whever you upload it I think, but it's a question for #snappy
<seb128> Trevinho, but since the runtime is in edge users probably manually need to install it from there
<Trevinho> seb128: that would look weird as isn't the runtime only available in edge?
<seb128> Trevinho, which means your snap isn't going to work out of the box
<Trevinho> eh...
<seb128> right
<Trevinho> mh, I'll give it a try, but I guess it's not for production yet
<seb128> we can move the runtime to stable
<seb128> I was waiting for some feedback before doing that
<seb128> but nobody gave some so far
<Trevinho> seb128: right... I'm the one will give it to you :-)
<seb128> flexiondotorg played with it I think
<seb128> but I don't think he has any store snap using it
<seb128> flexiondotorg, ^  right?
<flexiondotorg> I have.
<flexiondotorg> I don't have published snaps yet.
<seb128> right
<seb128> things were working for you though?
<flexiondotorg> But just an hour ago I found out store assertions would enable me to auto connect my snaps to the platform snap :-)
<seb128> I though they wouldn't do that though?
<seb128> because there was not process defined
<seb128> and well, they need to be from the same user to be able to share no? or did they lift that requirement?
<seb128> I'm probably confusing the "no process defined" with something else
<seb128> Trevinho, in what context was it that you were asking Jamie about that?
<seb128> it was for the dbus name not the sharing?
<Trevinho> seb128: mhmh... I asked for dbus, and they did it...
<Trevinho> seb128: but I also asked for getting some things like avahi-monitor plugs... I mean for the ones that would need manual connection
<Trevinho> and for those there are no policies eyt
<Trevinho> *yet
<seb128> ah right, that was it
<seb128> Trevinho, thanks
<Trevinho> seb128: I was looking at the examples, but the snap-launcher-hack is not needed anymore, right? As it's in the default desktop launcher repo...
<seb128> Trevinho, correct
<seb128> talking to Trevinho reminds me that I should book some train ticket and an hotel room for fosdem
<seb128> or just be lazy and not go :p
<Trevinho> seb128: noooooooooooo
<Trevinho> Book it!
<seb128> lol
 * Laney feels unvalued
<Trevinho> seb128: and remember that you can share with us.
<Trevinho> Laney: no I valued you^ :-D
<Laney> i know YOU do, Trevinho
<seb128> k, I can't make Laney sad
 * seb128 books tickets
<seb128> Trevinho, let's see how much is a room, you can pay a share with $drinks ;-)
<Laney> :D
 * Trevinho knows seb128 will get drunk then :-D
<seb128> that's part of the plan :p
 * Trevinho loves to see seb128 motivated :-D
<seb128> :-)
<Sweet5hark> guys, get going, Bruessels is no fun without you guys.
<Laney> don't you have your TDF buddies?
<Sweet5hark> Laney: sure, hanging out in the evening with friends is just so inconvenient with that many knifes in the back.
<Trevinho> Laney: don't unvaluete yourself now
<Trevinho> unvalue*
<Laney> I just meant for tonight :(
<Laney> obviously we'll be there tomorrow to level things up a bit
<attente> can't seem to dput to a ppa for some reason...
<willcooke> night all
<Laney> night also!
<BLu2> 😴
<ochosi> Laney: hey there! wanna exchange numbers or something in case we don't find each other at the beer event tomorrow?
<muktupavels> robert_ancell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/lightdm/+bug/1661343
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1661343 in Light Display Manager "Wayland session does not work with seat1" [Undecided,New]
<muktupavels> any idea how to fix that?
<robert_ancell> muktupavels, not sure. Does the lightdm.log show anything?
<muktupavels> robert_ancell: I think there is nothing usefull. Session is started before greeter is closed/stoped. Maybe device is used/opened by greeter and because that session fails to open it?
<robert_ancell> muktupavels, oh, that might be it. Perhaps the session is assuming that the logind session has been changed before the session starts?
<muktupavels> changed?
<robert_ancell> muktupavels, the active session is changed. I'm not sure of the correct term for it.
<robert_ancell> The ActivateSession() call in D-Bus
<robert_ancell> Though this is just a guess
<robert_ancell> muktupavels, oh, hang on. It works with seat0? i.e. this is a multi-seat only issue?
<muktupavels> robert_ancell, don't know. session is started, but it fails because mutter can not open /dev/dri/card1. And looking in log file i see that greeter is stoping only after session is started.
<muktupavels> yes, problem is with seat1
<muktupavels> seat0 works
<robert_ancell> yeah, that's intentional to stop the greeter after the session - that way you can (in theory) be sure the session is started
<muktupavels> also autologin works after reboot
<robert_ancell> The combination of multi-seat and Wayland is putting this well outside my experience level :)
<muktupavels> problem is that it fails to open card1, because it is used by greeter and/or xorg? I dont know much about it.
<muktupavels> If lightdm does not start greeter it works at least after reboot.
<robert_ancell> muktupavels, I don't know why this would be any different to the seat0 case, since they should be using different cards right?
<muktupavels> loging out gives me black screen, then lightdm fails to start display server
<robert_ancell> i.e. seat0=card0, seat1=card1
<muktupavels> yes
<muktupavels> robert_ancell, because seat0 canMultiSession=yes, CanTTY=yes, bet for seat1 both are no.
<robert_ancell> huh
<muktupavels> Simply seat0 probably starts on different tty
<muktupavels> robert_ancell: loging out from wayland session (from autologin) fails to start xserver
<muktupavels> _XSERVTransSocketUNIXCreateListener: ...SocketCreateListener() failed
<muktupavels> _XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: server already running
<muktupavels> Cannot establish any listening sockets - Make sure an X server isn't already running(EE)
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-02-03
<willcooke> morning all
<Laney> ahoy ahoyyyy
<davmor2> Morning all
<willcooke> hi Laney davmor2
<Laney> hey willcooke hey davmor2
<Laney> happy friday!
<davmor2> Laney: yay
<willcooke> \o/
<willcooke> Laney, do you remember if/why popcon got turned off?
<flexiondotorg> Morning willcooke Laney davmor2 seb128
<willcooke> hi fel
<willcooke> flexiondotorg,
<davmor2> willcooke: popcorn got turned off because it is an earworm that you can't get out of your head......oh wait popcon because it was useless on basically just recorded what was installed by default iirc
<flexiondotorg> Looks like plugininstall.py in Ubiquity forcibly removes /etc/popularity-contest.conf
<willcooke> I'm pretty sure it was a privacy thing
<willcooke> that it got turned off that is
<Laney> willcooke: I don't remember exactly
<Laney> pretty sure the server stopped updating / working at some point
<seb128> hey Laney willcooke flexiondotorg
<willcooke> hey hey seb128
<seb128> sorry, I started early and had an appointement at 9:30, forgot to say that yesterday
<willcooke> nw
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> happy friday!
<Laney> how are you?
<davmor2> Laney: and a happy Friday to you too how are you going to celebrate it?
<Laney> davmor2: travelling to see my friends in brussels later :-)
<davmor2> Laney: Nice, enjoy that
<Laney> ayeeee
<pitti> hey folks! /me waves to willcooke, Laney, davmor2 and seb128
<seb128> Laney, I'm good, and you?
<seb128> hey pitti!
<seb128> happy friday
<Laney> seb128: decent
<seb128> Laney, when do you start traveling?
<Laney> I got spanked at climbing but still feels gooooooooooood
<Laney> fingers are feeling it
<seb128> urg
<Laney> in like 1 hour
<Laney> ahoy pitti
<Laney> how's it going?
<davmor2> pitti: You know that fedora really doesn't suit you, I think you might get away with a flat cap/beret but not a standy up hat
<pitti> going nice! working from Leuven today, looking forward to fosdem!
<pitti> davmor2: I know, I don't have a hat face; Annet does though, she already tried it :)
<davmor2> pitti: nice :)
<pitti> gosh, "Annett"
<davmor2> pitti: you've only been around each other for a week or so it's an easy mistake ;)
<pitti> lol
<pitti> davmor2: actually, I have *not* seen her for more than a week -- memory deteriorates fast over thirty :-P
<davmor2> pitti: Pfff I still remember names Morton.....Martian.......Marion.........well something like that
<pitti> davmor2: "darling"
<Laney> I'd love a tea thanks
<Laney> no need to know any n ames
<willcooke> hey pitti :)
<Laney> autopkgtest [10:09:00]: @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@ summary
<Laney> build                PASS
<Laney> my butchering is complete and now I can construct VMs which use a local mirror
<Laney> +    parser.add_argument('--mirror',
<Laney> +                        help='Mirrory McMirrorFace')
<pitti> Mirror, mirror on the wall, who is the fastest one of all?
<pitti> Laney: you have an autopkgtest which constructs a VM you then run autopkgtest in?
<pitti> Matroshka testing :)
<Laney> pitti: nah, just modifying buildvm-u-c
<pitti> Laney: that already has a --mirror, something wrong with that?
<Laney> pitti: need to mount the path if it's a file:// mirror
<Laney> needs
<pitti> aah
<Laney> don't know how to avoid having to pass the same thing to autopkgtest-virt-qemu though
<Laney> that sucks a bit
<pitti> Laney: it's not an option to do the add/mount/upgrade in a --post-command (buildvm) or --setup-command (autopkgtest)?
<pitti> that's how I add PPAs
<pitti> you'd still need to copy or 9p it in, though
<Laney> yeah, modifying the qemu command is the main bit
<Laney> k, going to catch train(s)
<Laney> bbs!
<willcooke> woot! Safe travels Laney
<Laney> yessss
<Laney> sitting near enough to first class to snag the free wifi
<Laney> something weird happened on the bus
<Laney> the driver was talking into his radio about "security" and how he didn't want to go to the city centre
<Laney> then we stopped a couple of minutes later and some guy from the company got on
<Laney> they had a little chat and we all got told to get off
<pitti> Laney: scary -- are you back on?
<Laney> pitti: we just got on the next one to come
 * ogra_ notes that Sweet5hark is not in #snappy ... seems people are using your snap :)
<ogra_> (and run into issues)
<willcooke> thanks for the heads up ogra_
 * Sweet5hark is not really here either. In pre-FOSDEM meetings.
<willcooke> oki, I'm off.  Have a good weekend all @ FSODEM.
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho do you have a bug reference for the snapcraft desktop/icon stanza fixes you worked on?
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho I found what I needed :-)
<dobey> are xfce, lxde, mate, and budgie all using systemd or upstart now? or do any still rely on xdg autostart stuff to get some services running?
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-02-04
<rokon> hello
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-01-29
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<oSoMoN> and happy Monday!
<duflu> Hello oSoMoN
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu, salut didrocks
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<willcooke> o/
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<duflu> willcooke    \o
<seb128> hey willcooke duflu
<seb128> had a good w.e?
<seb128> duflu, how was australian day?
<duflu> seb128, for most people good. But around here, more hard work than fun
<seb128> :/
<willcooke> didrocks, Trying to log in to a gnome session in an 18.04 vm, but I dont have the little cog to change session, what did I do wrong?
<didrocks> willcooke: you only have one session installed, correct, or did you install gnome-session?
<didrocks> have*
<willcooke> didrocks, I installed gnome-session
<willcooke> Want to make a point on a bugzilla bug :)
<didrocks> willcooke: rebooted in between, I guess?
<seb128> willcooke, did you restart gdm after installing gnome-session?
<willcooke> ohhhhhhhh
<willcooke> man I suk
<seb128> no, gdm sucks :p
<didrocks> yeah, gdm doesn't pick up new session files dynamically
<seb128> you shouldn't have to restart
<seb128> but yeah, there we are...
<willcooke> on the plus side, it didnt occur to me to reboot because, on the whole, these things just work
<willcooke> silver cloud etc
<willcooke> there we go, gnome session
<willcooke> and gnome font
<willcooke> aaaaand a big failure in my plan, because my VM doesnt have a wifi nic
<willcooke> ok, going to log out and try it on this one
<didrocks> speaking of which…
<didrocks> we'll need to investigate to force gdm on X, while having the Wayland session proposed
<didrocks> as when you disable wayland on gdm, it blacklists the wayland user sessions
<didrocks> we'll probably need a patch for this
<seb128> we could keep gdm on wayland?
<seb128> we don't go away from wayland for reasons that impact the greeter
<didrocks> are we sure it's that safe/consistent?
<didrocks> yeah, that's true enough
<didrocks> we could keep it likt his
<didrocks> forget about it thus ;)
<seb128> not sure no, I did't think about it much
<seb128> but you are right, it puts a stack different from our default/most supported one in the boot path
<seb128> at the same time I don't think wayland/gdm creates us issues so it wouldn't be crazy to keep it
<didrocks> yeah, we'll need to think about it, the best answer is maybe "let's no do anything"
<didrocks> we juste need to be cogniscent about this
<seb128> right
<seb128> do you want to add a trello card for that?
<didrocks> not*
<didrocks> yeah, just for bookkeeping
<didrocks> seb128: https://trello.com/c/zKYtpgyZ/194-take-a-decision-if-we-keep-gdm-running-under-wayland
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<Laney> heyyyyyyyyyyy
<seb128> good morning Laney, happy fosdem week!
<seb128> how are you?
<didrocks> good morning Laney!
<Laney> hey seb128 didrocks
<Laney> happy fosdem week to you too!
<xnox> morning =)
<Laney> i'm alright thanks, you?
<Laney> hey xnox
<Laney> wb(?)
<Laney> how's it going?
<duflu> Hello Laney, xnox, world
<xnox> Laney, https://twitter.com/tdlk/status/957902966996029441 =) look what I found in Tokyo about #FOSDEM
<Laney> !!!
<Laney> it is actually the same delerium
<Laney> funny
<Laney> hey duflu, you good?
<Laney> have a nice .au day?
<duflu> Laney, yeah it was OK :)
<seb128> Laney, I'm good thanks :)
<seb128> a bit tired but that is normal state nowadays
<Laney> give it 10 years
<didrocks> xnox: nice, in which area?
<xnox> didrocks, Ginza I believe, not far from Kabukiza
<didrocks> interesting, I wouldn't have said Ginza would be the place where you find this kind of pub :)
<xnox> didrocks, for me it was the first time in Japan, so everything was confusing and exciting =)
<didrocks> heh ;)
<willcooke> right, really am logging in to the other session now, brb
<andyrock> good morning
<willcooke> hi andyrock
<didrocks> ok, my best bet now at gdm not starting is due to:
<didrocks> auth could not identify password for [gdm]
<didrocks> I do have though: /etc/pam.d/gdm-autologin
<didrocks> with authoptionalpam_gdm.so
<didrocks> and:
<didrocks> $ ls -l /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/security/pam_gdm.so
<didrocks> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 6120 oct.  11 18:57 /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/security/pam_gdm.so
<seb128> did anything got upgraded in that stack?
<didrocks> didn't find anything pam-related: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26482861/
<didrocks> so, I did in addition to this dist-upgrade purge a lot of packages on Friday: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26482869/
<didrocks> I see on this long-lived install that it did purge a gdm package
<didrocks> maybe there was a conffile in common between gdm3 and gdm and it did purge that one?
 * didrocks tries to purge and reinstall gdm3
<didrocks> bbiab
<GunnarHj> Good morning, Laney! After having talked with Debian, we came up with this as regards the libpinyin upload stuck in -proposed:
<GunnarHj> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus-libpinyin/+bug/1735362/comments/22
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1735362 in ibus-libpinyin (Ubuntu) "Replace ibus-sunpinyin with ibus-libpinyin" [Medium,In progress]
<GunnarHj> Can you please help to get it in?
<didrocks> ok, it works
<didrocks> so, my theory is that purging very old packages, like gdm, had a conffiles in common with gdm3, and so removed it
<didrocks> nothing impact real artful users, hopefully ;)
<Laney> hi GunnarHj
<Laney> ok, we can probably skip those tests
<GunnarHj> Laney: Great!
<GunnarHj> Laney: Of course, it means that libzhuyin needs to be removed fast, because once libpinyin is in, I suppose it's no longer possible to rebuild libzhuyin.
<Laney> done
<GunnarHj> Laney: Thanks! :)
<Laney> If someone tries to upload libzhuyin source they'll get some kind of error or other
<Laney> so yeah, do follow up on it being removed
<GunnarHj> Will do.
<Laney> brb
<oSoMoN> can someone with powerz re-run the failed autopkgtest for glm? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/bionic/update_excuses.html#glm
<didrocks> oSoMoN: done
<oSoMoN> thanks didrocks !
<didrocks> yw ;)
<GunnarHj> sil2100: Hi Łukasz, you should set "Language pack base" at this page:
<GunnarHj> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+language-packs
<GunnarHj> so LP starts exporting delta tarballs.
<sil2100> GunnarHj: oh, I didn't know I can do it, I poked Colin and William on Friday but maybe they missed the ping
<sil2100> GunnarHj: is it ok now?
<sil2100> (yeah, looks like I had the power to do that in the end)
<GunnarHj> sil2100: Yes, looks good to me.
<jbicha> didrocks: Debian Stretch and Ubuntu GNOME for a few releases had gdm use Wayland by default where available but the default session was stil the GNOME on Xorg
<jbicha> good morning
<didrocks> ack
<GunnarHj> sil2100: That page is where you later (soon before the release) can check "Request a full language pack export". No need to ping anyone about that either. (I.e. as long as it works - that's not always the case.)
<sil2100> bbl!
 * sil2100 drives home
<didrocks> see you sil2100 :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: hey! do you mind setting milestone if you can on my G-S MR?
<didrocks> and label feature as well?
<GunnarHj> Hi didrocks! Can you please help with bug #1745777? It's a bit more urgent than usually is the case with package cleaning, since one of the build dependencies for libzhuyin is no longer present in bionic.
<ubot5> bug 1745777 in libzhuyin (Ubuntu) "Please remove fcitx-zhuyin and libzhuyin from bionic" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1745777
<didrocks> GunnarHj: hey, I'm unsure to understand the "there is a need to remove them in bionic before they have been removed from sid"?
<didrocks> if I remove them manually, next sync from debian may bring them back
<didrocks> (as long as they are not removed from sid)
<GunnarHj> didrocks: We have synced from experimental.
<GunnarHj> didrocks: Isn't is possible to block them from reappearing?
<didrocks> GunnarHj: it's name blacklisting, but what does this give? Can't we just wait for them to be removed from sid and then autosync will remove them?
<GunnarHj> didrocks: It depends on how fast things move forward on the Debian side. Once the whole archive is rebuilt, libzhuyin will fail.
<didrocks> GunnarHj: and I think that's fine, if we see that it's still here near release, we can remove it
<didrocks> I just don't think there is a need and remove them before Debian does
<jbicha> autosync is separate from autoremove. I have a whole list of packages removed from Debian unstable I'm waiting to see removed from bionic
<GunnarHj> didrocks: Ok, I have no problem with that. You know the implications better than me.
<didrocks> jbicha: yeah, autoremove is run manually from time to time AFAIK
<didrocks> GunnarHj: let's plan on that. However, please reping me if we are near release and it's still in the repo
<Laney> It's because the binaries have been taken over by libpinyin now
<Laney> in bionic
<jbicha> didrocks: since we're talking AA stuff, could you review gnome-tweaks (renamed from -tweak-tool) in bionic NEW
<didrocks> jbicha: too much time devoted to AA this week… but adding it to my list :p
<GunnarHj> didrocks: I'll try to remember that...
<jbicha> I expect one more rename: gnome-themes-standard → gnome-themes-extra whenever upstream releases a tarball
<jbicha> didrocks: that's fine. It's not urgent and maybe someone else will get to it first :)
<didrocks> jbicha: we'll see who gets to it first :)
<jbicha> (although waiting for someone else to do it doesn't work out as often as one would hope … )
<jbicha> I'm doing this now since it makes sense: LP: #1726395
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1726395 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "gnome-screensaver should be removed from ubuntu-desktop Recommends because it isn't needed for Gnome Shell DE" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1726395
<didrocks> sure
<Trevinho> didrocks: ok, I'm out this week (and in France, close to you), but I can do it after the slopes :-)
<GunnarHj> Hi doko, can you please revisit bug #1738582. It ought to be ready to approve by now, and with that let us proceed with adding the packages to the live seed.
<ubot5> bug 1738582 in libpinyin (Ubuntu) "[MIR] ibus-libpinyin and dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1738582
<didrocks> Trevinho: oh sure! Profites bien :)
<Trevinho> Oui!
<Trevinho> C'est fabtafique
<Trevinho> Fantastique
<Trevinho> (manger a part :-D)
<didrocks> pffff ;)
<jbicha> btw, the patch for #737362 was applied upstream briefly and then reverted. Design issues and worries about users breaking their systems by turning it off
<jbicha> GNOME #737362
<ubot5> Gnome bug 737362 in Privacy "Privacy panel is missing switch to disable captive portal detection" [Normal,Reopened] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=737362
<seb128> typical GNOME argument :/
<jbicha> speaking of GNOME … https://git.gnome.org/browse/gsettings-desktop-schemas/commit/?id=77ff1d9
<jbicha> ggsettings set org.gnome.desktop.peripherals.touchpad 'fingers'
<jbicha> oh Tweaks already has a setting for it in Keyboard & Mouse > Touchpad > Click Method
<seb128> jbicha, I'm not sure to understand the impact of that touchpad change
<seb128> jbicha, if that doesn't impact edge scrolling then seems fine to me
<jbicha> I am working on redesigning that option in Tweaks to make it a bit more clear, the first screenshot is the current UI, the next 2 are my proposal
<jbicha> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-tweaks/issues/117
<jbicha> the click-method options aren't supposed to affect scrolling AIUI
<didrocks> I did test it on Bastien's request FTWI before he enabled by default. No difference on my one-touch touchpad
<seb128> didrocks, do you understand what the difference is supposed to be?
<didrocks> seb128: from what he told, it's mostly a MacOs feature for multi-touch touchpads, it's a no-op in other cases
<didrocks> he referenced https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=757255 at the time
<ubot5> Gnome bug 757255 in general "Allow switch between "Mac" and "Windows" touchpad modes" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> didrocks, right, I read that, I still not understand what it changes really
<seb128> I guess it doesn't matter much
<seb128> we will see if we get users having issues
<didrocks> seb128: I think it's something Mac users understand apparently ;)
<didrocks> I think it's the "right click on multiple fingers"
<seb128> k
<didrocks> but I might be wrong
<didrocks> seb128: https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT207700
<jbicha> it's going to surprise people with newer laptops that don't have separate touchpad "mouse" buttons
<didrocks> first case
<kenvandine> jbicha, thx for the gedit ack :)
<jbicha> kenvandine: I'm doing a gedit tarball release soon because someone needs to and there were fixes piling up in git master
<jbicha> I don't intend to be the gedit maintainer though, so we'll see how that works :|
<kenvandine> jbicha, great
<kenvandine> jbicha, you touch it... you own it :)
<jbicha> I hope not!
<kenvandine> i'd kind of like to do some work on gedit actually
<kenvandine> but i seem to have no free time :/
<seb128> jbicha, when you say it's controversial, was there more discussions on the topic or just some maintainers pushing back because they consider flatpak the GNOME supported solution?
<seb128> hey kenvandine, how are you?
<jbicha> seb128: for instance mcatanzaro thinks GNOME already has one classic build system (meson ideally) and one new build system (flatpak)
<jbicha> so he isn't interested in adding snap metadata for packages he maintains
<seb128> jbicha, right, so the later one
<jbicha> yes
<seb128> k, I was checking if there were more discussions I didn't notice
<seb128> that I knew about
<seb128> thx
<jbicha> Ken has been the one proposing these patches so he can give you more details if needed :)
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<kenvandine> seb128, mcatanzaro suggested i email the desktop-devel list to get a discussion going on snap support
<seb128> kenvandine, I would refrain from doing that
<jbicha> I think mcatanzaro might have proposed having a project-wide position against adding the snap metadata but mcatanzaro didn't really follow up on that
<kenvandine> seb128, however, i've avoided that for now... since i pretty much know how it'll go
<seb128> I can't see any useful outcome
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> so i'm ignoring the patches i've sent him and hoping to get the rest in ;)
<kenvandine> maybe eventually i can say to him "your projects are the only ones without snap packaging"
<jbicha> I think it would help if we clone jamesh so that Builder would natively support building Snaps ;)
<kenvandine> jbicha, he has a branch that works :)
<kenvandine> but needs refactoring to get it upstream
<seb128> jbicha, I think he would argue against accepting the snap support in builder :p
<jbicha> csoriano for instance has said that he likes the flatpak option as an easy way for contributors to build and test nautilus from git master
<jbicha> upstream Builder (hergertme) seems receptive to patches to support all sorts of build systems
<kenvandine> yeah, he didn't reject it
<seb128> right, I'm just saying that the guy who doesn't want the snapcraft.yaml files added upstream and would want to the project to nack them would probably also argue that snap has no point being into builder
<GunnarHj> didrocks: Do you have time to help out with bug #1738582?
<ubot5> bug 1738582 in libpinyin (Ubuntu) "[MIR] ibus-libpinyin and dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1738582
<didrocks> GunnarHj: not today
<didrocks> could before EOW
 * didrocks has a lot of MIR to deal with recently…
<didrocks> GunnarHj: it seems doko started the review
<didrocks> GunnarHj: maybe ask him? Don't want to step over
<GunnarHj> didrocks: Yes. I pinged doko too, but he seems not to be around. (What's EOW?)
<didrocks> GunnarHj: end of week
<GunnarHj> didrocks: Thanks. :)
<didrocks> GunnarHj: well, try again later and keep me posted :)
<GunnarHj> didrocks: Will do.
<oSoMoN> chrisccoulson, chromium-browser 64.0.3282.119 is ready for publication in https://launchpad.net/~canonical-chromium-builds/+archive/ubuntu/stage/+packages (already in bionic-proposed)
<willcooke> night all, going to go to the office tomorrow morning
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Thanks for pushing that gnome-user-docs patch. Do you think I should apply for commit rights? If I understand it correctly, such rights apply to the whole git.gnome.org, not only specific packages.
<jbicha> GunnarHj: have you contributed to other modules besides gnome-user-docs?
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Yes, but just a few small things.
<jbicha> I don't know what the threshold for commit number is
<jbicha> I think they want you to have someone vouch for you so maybe ask in #docs on irc.gnome.org what you need to do to apply for git commit rights
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Maybe. Or, considering that they are planning to move the thing to another place, maybe I'd better wait til then.
<jbicha> https://wiki.gnome.org/AccountsTeam/NewAccounts
<jbicha> I believe the account is the same. commit rights gets you commit access at git.gnome.org and gitlab.gnome.org
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Right, I have seen that page.
<jbicha> I don't work on docs these days, I just happened to see your patch when I filed a wishlist bug there
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Yeah, I know. So I was lucky. :)
<jbicha> it'll probably be a little different with gitlab, but with bugzilla, a lot of maintainers mark patches as accepted_commit_now which means "go ahead and push"
<jbicha> GNOME gives project-wide commits rights fairly easily so if you can't push, it's good to mention that on the bug
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Yes, if I understand it correctly, gitlab will allow for merge proposals like in bazaar. But yes, mentioning the absence of push right on the bugs is probably a good idea.
<willcooke> night all
<willcooke> again
<jamesh> kenvandine: with a bit of hacking, I got one of your GNOME snaps to display translated
<jamesh> it wasn't particularly pretty
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> jamesh, so what's the issue?
<jamesh> kenvandine: the core snap only provides compiled locale data for C.utf-8
<jamesh> so setlocale(LC_ALL, "") fails.  Then gettext uses the libc locale to pick which translations to use
<jamesh> which still thinks it is the C locale
<jamesh> I got things to work by compiling a locale for French, putting it somewhere the snap could read, and setting LOCPATH
<kenvandine> that's ugly
<jamesh> we could try staging locales-all somewhere (app or gnome platform snap), and make sure they're found that way
<jamesh> however, locales-all is 3.4 MB compressed, 130 MB uncompressed
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, can the LO i386 autopkgtest failure be ignored to allow it to migrate? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/bionic/update_excuses.html#libreoffice
<oSoMoN> we've done that for the last few uploads
<oSoMoN> the autopkgtests are failing on i386 because of that infamous java crash
<oSoMoN> https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=108619
<ubot5> bugs.documentfoundation.org bug 108619 in LibreOffice "Java Crash on x86 in jfw_plugin_startJavaVirtualMachine w/ recent linux kernels" [Critical,Resolved: notourbug]
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, we should
<kenvandine> we need to poke someone about that
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, who do we need to poke?
<kenvandine> jbicha, do you know?
<Laney> #ubuntu-release
<Laney> I'd do it but I'm not really here
<Laney> also I'd ask what the status of the fix is :-)
<oSoMoN> ok, I'll do that tomorrow as it's getting late and I have to get some rest
<oSoMoN> have a good night all
<kenvandine> Laney, you aren't here!
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-01-30
<jamesh> kenvandine: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/lack-of-compiled-locales-breaks-gettext-based-localisation/3758 <- lets see what feedback we get
<jamesh> kenvandine: I
<jamesh> 'm starting to wonder if we should do a gnome/desktop base snap at some point
<jamesh> it might be more convenient than the separate platform snap
<kenvandine> jamesh, i've considered that
<kenvandine> jamesh, what do you think it would take to get a classic snap to utilize a content interface?
<kenvandine> i assume right now the limitation is classic snaps don't really use interfaces at all
<jamesh> kenvandine: impossible
<jamesh> the whole point of classic snaps is to run in the host system mount namespace unmolested
<kenvandine> yeah, but i'd like to be able to save some space in my snap :)
<jamesh> and content interface involve adding bind mounts to the private mount ns
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> which seems pointless for a classic snap
<kenvandine> but it would be nice to be able to trim some of these things down
<jamesh> kenvandine: well, you could always check whether /snap/gnome-3-26-1604/current exists
<kenvandine> the gnome snaps are tiny now
<kenvandine> oh good point
<kenvandine> hacky :)
<jamesh> no AppArmor profile to prevent you from poking in the other snap's data
<kenvandine> my gnome-software classic snap is nearly 100M
<kenvandine> jamesh, will we be able to use portals to allow a snap exec another snap?
<kenvandine> like gnome-software's launch function
<kenvandine> i'd like to eventually get this into a confined snap
<kenvandine> but that's not realistic for 18.04
<jamesh> kenvandine: I'm not sure.  Can you launch apps via regular xdg-open?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> but gnome-software uses the Exec line in the desktop file, i think
<kenvandine> for installation we really just need interfaces to talk to packagekit and snapd
<kenvandine> but the exec thing i think is a tougher problem to solve
<kenvandine> jamesh, btw this morning i was nudging zyga and mvo on getting snapd branches landed sooner than later
<kenvandine> basically reminding them that we have a feature freeze coming up in just about a month
<jamesh> kenvandine: yeah.  And jdstrand revirewed my user-mounts branch.  He's going to be here later this week, so hopefully we can get that one resolved.
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> jamesh, don't forget the GOA PR
<jamesh> yep.
<kenvandine> and if you could please take my EDS interface the rest of the way :)
<kenvandine> all things we'd like in before feature freeze
<kenvandine> we want to ship gnome-contacts and gnome-calendar by default
<kenvandine> both need eds and goa
<kenvandine> jamesh, and we're planning to ship gnome-software as a classic snap too
<jamesh> kenvandine: cool.  That should reduce the pain of releasing for old versions
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> we'll still need to maintain SRUs for 16.04 for a while
<kenvandine> but going forward we'll have one code base
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, https://imgur.com/a/abkKu
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, in 16.04 when browsing categories there was a grouping there that included "Featured"
<kenvandine> that "Featured" grouping isn't available in 17.10 or bionic
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, any idea why?
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, basically we want it :-D
<kenvandine> jamesh, how was day 1?
<kenvandine> jamesh, tell sergio i said i still need to be able to build for bionic with snapcraft
 * kenvandine has been nagging him daily
<kenvandine> we need base-18 support (to be renamed core18)
<jamesh> kenvandine: it's been good so far.  It sounds like the extended scriptlet support might actually happen, which should let us automate the desktop-laucnh startup improvements for the non-gnome-platform apps
<jamesh> there's interest from elopio about gnome-builder, so I'll be working on some of that with him
<jamesh> and I chatted with Kyle last night about maybe getting some better linting support for snapcraft
<jamesh> kenvandine: for the classic-snap-with-gnome-platform-snap thing, you could even make $SNAP/gnome-platform a symlink to /snap/gnome-3-26-1604/current/, which would probably let desktop-launch work unmodified
<kenvandine> jamesh, assuming it's installed
<kenvandine> the problem is we need it to be installed automatically
<kenvandine> but i love the idea :)
<jamesh> kenvandine: well, that's the same problem as for a strict confined snap
<kenvandine> yeah, but i heard that's coming
<jamesh> you could probably add a content interface plug to a classic snap.  It wouldn't do anything, but might trigger that auto-install
<kenvandine> that would be a win :)
<jdstrand> jamesh (cc kenvandine): I think worst case we can simply do the mountinfo check I just put in the PR. that may even be preferable to adding a bunch of hairy code (zyga may have some other ideas since he has been quite creative with mounts lately)
<jdstrand> there are all kinds of go helpers in snapd for looking at mountinfo too
<jdstrand> so, this is close I think. I don't know how much time I'll have to look at it while I'm there, but we'll get through it certainly next week
<kenvandine> jdstrand, strand!
<kenvandine> whoops
<kenvandine> jdstrand, thanks!
<jdstrand> :)
 * jdstrand wanders off
<jdstrand> have a nice evening/rest of the day
<kenvandine> good night
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, this gnome-shell not notifying me is getting really annoying...
<doko> sound-icons needs a MIR (or recommends lowered in speech-dispatcher)
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<Nafallo> morning
<oSoMoN> hey Nafallo
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN!
<willcooke> morning all
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke
<seb128> good morning desktopers
 * didrocks was wondering why I couldn't restart GNOME Shell for testing, I was on Wayland, but the error is cryptic with --replace from cli :p
<seb128> hey willcooke didrocks oSoMoN
<didrocks> hey seb128
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<jibel> today's iso does boot. any obvious changes happened recently before I start searching what broke?
<jibel> does not*
<jibel> ah, here it goes, it is just terribly slow
<seb128> willcooke, want to reply to https://community.ubuntu.com/t/mp3-patents-expired-include-full-mp3-support-out-of-the-box-like-fedora-does/3694 ?
<willcooke> seb128, thanks, and done
<seb128> willcooke, thx
<willcooke> seb128, would you send the meeting reminder or shall I?
<seb128> willcooke, I can do it, thanks for reminding me :)
<willcooke> np
<didrocks> back from the days, a reminder for reminding the reminder… :)
<Nafallo> just get google homes ;-)
<Nafallo> they'll light up when they have something to remind you of :-P
<Laney> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyy
<seb128> didrocks, indeed!
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you? you seem energetic this morning :)
<didrocks> morning Laney
<Nafallo> Laney: morning. had your coffees yet? ;-)
<Laney> hey seb128 didrocks Nafallo!
<Laney> just tea :-)
<willcooke> heading to the train station, bbiab
<ricotz> hey desktopers
<oSoMoN> hey ricotz
<willcooke> Does anyone have a Fedora dual-boot on their computer?  I want to recreate something for bug #1706421 and I can't in a VM and I dont want to dual boot this laptop right now.
<ubot5> bug 1706421 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Wifi hotspot password is hard to read" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1706421
<willcooke> erm
<willcooke> or
<willcooke> oh, I guess I would have to build my own Settings app minus my patch
<willcooke> Maybe I'll try that
<willcooke> Right, getting in to London now, so going underground. bbiab - will check logs for replies to ^
<Laney> If you want to just change the font then you can do that using the inspector ("Visual" tab) or just the settings in Tweaks
<Laney> would have to remove the patch though I think - not sure how to override font-desc in the inspector
<willcooke> In London
<willcooke> didrocks, qq re: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1706421
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1706421 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Wifi hotspot password is hard to read" [Medium,Fix released]
<willcooke> I'm trying to build a version which doesnt have that debdiff applied.  I branched from https://code.launchpad.net/gnome-control-center
<willcooke> but I dont see it in there
<willcooke> Am I doing something wrong, or did it get lost?
<willcooke> oh
<willcooke> maybe I should have got the packaging branch
<didrocks> sil2100 sponsored, it, let me see if he committed to the vcs
<didrocks> willcooke: it's in
<didrocks> debian/patches/monospace-wifihotspot-password.patch is in lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-control-center/ubuntu
<willcooke> didrocks, cool, so I think I'm probably looking at the wrong branch here then
<didrocks> and referenced in debian/patches/series
<willcooke> If I go to here:
<didrocks> yeah, the other one is supposed to be a mirror of the upstream one
<willcooke> https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center
<willcooke> Should I be able to bzr branch the code?
<willcooke> I still find LP confusing
<didrocks> willcooke: those were the automatically imported bzr branch from packages. In theory, you could, but that was ages ago and udd isn't a support project anymore
<didrocks> so you have old branches showing up now, sorry :/
<didrocks> willcooke: all our bzr branches are normally at: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop
<willcooke> no, I think I branched the "upstream" project, but I should have done the Ubuntu one right?  But I dont see the usual bzr line which I can copy and paste
<willcooke> didrocks, ah, that link looks good
<Laney> it's usually ~ubuntu-desktop/pkg/ubuntu
<didrocks> willcooke: not discoverable for one time contributors though :/ I hope we can work on this when going to git
<Laney> or shown in apt-cache showsrc pkg | grep Vcs-
<didrocks> Vcs-Bzr: http://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-control-center/ubuntu
<willcooke> oki, so now I have the debian dir, cool.
<didrocks> for instance
<willcooke> do I now need to branch the upstream, copy the debian dir in there and then do a buildpkg?
<didrocks> no
<didrocks> just run bzr bd
<didrocks> it will download the source tarball for you
<didrocks> and do a build
<willcooke> ha, neat
<didrocks> you need to have bzr-builddeb installed
<willcooke> (I should really be writing this down)
<willcooke> ctrl-w the wrong window
<willcooke> So if I want to build minus that one patch of mine, do I just delete it from the debian dir, or is there some extra changes needed?
<didrocks> the easiest is to comment the patch line in debian/patches/series
<didrocks> it won't be applied during your build then
<willcooke> got it
<willcooke> woot, looks like things are building.  thanks didrocks, laney
<didrocks> yw!
<willcooke> (all of this to prove a point ;) )
<willcooke> which might end up not even being a problem
<didrocks> heh
<willcooke> bah, next silly question.. I have a package now, can I just dpkg install it and then uninstall it again when I'm done?  Should I have changed the version number or sometihng?
<didrocks> just install the package(s) you need, then, to revert to the one in, let's say, xenial: apt install <package_name1>/xenial <package_name2>/xenial…
<willcooke> didrocks, thanks
<willcooke> logging in to a gnome session, brb
<willcooke> didrocks, sorted.  In the end I built it with --dont-purge and then ran the binary directly from the build directory, so no installing needed.
<didrocks> willcooke: that's another way of doing it. It works as long as you don't add new panels ;)
<didrocks> (for g-c-c)
<jbicha> seb128: are you aware that wvdial is still in the ubuntu.bionic ship-live seed?
<jbicha> good morning
<seb128> jbicha, hey, I don't know, slangasek emailed us asking about the supported seed and we said it was not needed there, he asked us if we could clean it out which we did ... if you care about the ship seed and think that should be reviewed maybe talk to Steve?
<seb128> ok, it's that time again!
<jbicha> o/
<seb128> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-30
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jan 30 14:30:25 2018 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-30 | Current topic:
<seb128> Roll call: andyrock, dgadomski, didrocks, duflu (out), jbicha, jamesh (out), jibel/heber, kenvandine, laney, oSoMoN, seb128, tkamppeter, trevinho (out), robert_ancell (out)
<andyrock> o/
<oSoMoN>    \o
<jibel> hi
<didrocks> hey
<willcooke> o/
<kenvandine> o/
<heber> o/
<Laney> nod
<seb128> ok, looks like we have already everybody, let's get started
<seb128> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-30 | Current topic: andyrock
<seb128> andyrock, hey
<andyrock> 1. MP to enable gir for goa-backends: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=367371&action=diff
<andyrock> 2. MP to fix crash in snapd_login_async: https://github.com/snapcore/snapd-glib/pull/31
<andyrock> 3. WIP: adding a UbuntuSSO provider in gnome-online-accounts
<andyrock> 4. Spent some time considering what needs to be done in order to discharge macaroons in C
<andyrock> 5. Review specification for SSO
<andyrock> 6. eow
<seb128> andyrock, thanks, good work keeping on top of the livepatch work and the new challenges on the way
<seb128> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-30 | Current topic: dgadomski
<seb128> dgadomski, hey
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> *fixed bug #1644662
<dgadomski> back to working on bug #1743422
<dgadomski> looking into a new potential issue related to SMB2 support on 4.13 kernel
<ubot5> bug 1644662 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu Xenial) "Icons missing when appearance setting is "high contrast"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1644662
<ubot5> bug 1743422 in unity (Ubuntu) "The launcher reveal doesn't always work when moving the pointer to the defined hot spot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1743422
<dgadomski> eof
<seb128> thanks dgadomski
<seb128> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-30 | Current topic: didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, hey
<didrocks> * Wrote and published blog post about desktop icons and GNOME: https://didrocks.fr/2018/01/23/welcome-to-the-ubuntu-bionic-age-nautilus-a-lts-and-desktop-icons/.
<didrocks> * Publish Canonical Unity8 design docs and help give feedbacks to the communitheme effort.
<didrocks> * Fixed session-migration security issue on https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1735929
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1735929 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "security problems with incorrect permissions for ubuntu 17.10" [High,Triaged]
<didrocks> * Change g-s-d and gnome-shell code for adapating to the volume over 100% new icon name (one less thing lacking!) :)
<didrocks> * Session mode extension: rebase on latest master, separate part that are accepted upstream and do another patch upstreamabale for second part + a backup patch for us in case the second isn't accepted (little bit more hackish to minimize the diff impact).
<didrocks> * Rebase our 3 GNOME Shell patches and push them to gitlab now that GNOME Shell migrated to it. Also, rediscuss current state of our patches with upstream.
<didrocks> * Debug a local gdm not starting issue
<didrocks> * [MIR] fonts-noto-color-emoji & various AA work
<didrocks> .
<seb128> thanks didrocks, busy week as usual :)
<didrocks> ;)
<seb128> #topic duflu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-30 | Current topic: duflu
<seb128> * PulseAudio update 1:11.1-1ubuntu4
<seb128>   - Still stuck in proposed due to a buggy test in unrelated package gsequencer. It appears this will be unblocked by the newly proposed version of gsequencer being promoted, leaving no buggy version of gsequencer in the same series as the pulseaudio update.
<seb128> * Gnome Shell performance work:
<seb128>   - CPU issues: Fixes still being discussed upstream(s) (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1743976)
<seb128>   - Stuttering and lack of smoothness: Finally identified multiple different causes for this so we have a checklist: https://trello.com/c/Q6JYXPPs
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1743976 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell is wasting CPU repainting unchanging panels" [Medium,In progress]
<seb128>   - Now working through the checklist, starting with the multi-monitor problem. Because multi-monitor frame sync was my domain in Mir, I know how to fix it in Mutter.
<seb128> * Totem:
<seb128>   - Finally released with headerbar patches removed. Now we ship with the upstream look and feel. (https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1502476)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1502476 in totem (Ubuntu) "Totem menu bar is displayed in fullscreen mode (during gnome-flashback session or when Top Bar > Application Menu is disabled)" [Medium,Fix released]
<seb128> * Unresponsive touchpads (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1696929)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1696929 in libinput (Ubuntu Bionic) "Touchpads are unresponsive and laggy for small finger movements" [High,Fix released]
<seb128>   - Finally, fix released to bionic in libinput 1.9.4-2ubuntu1.
<seb128> * Daily bug management across gnome-shell, mutter, gdm3, ubuntu-themes, bluez, pulseaudio, dkms, mir, wayland, totem, mpv, libinput.
<seb128> * HELP: Fixes still awaiting sponsorship:
<seb128>   - https://code.launchpad.net/~vanvugt/gtk/fix-1698270/+merge/331846
<seb128> #topic jbicha
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-30 | Current topic: jbicha
<seb128> jbicha, hey
<jbicha> • Released GNOME Tweaks 3.27.4. Moved to gitlab.gnome.org and renamed source package. Blogged about the new version.
<jbicha> • ubuntu-meta upload. Adds GNOME To Do & Noto color emoji font. Replaces gucharmap with GNOME Characters.
<jbicha> • Dropped all known downstream Unity headerbar patches (6 pkgs this week) after lengthy discussion on Community Hub. LP: #1719322
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1719322 in gnome-calculator (Ubuntu) "Remove patch to remove headerbar" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1719322
<jbicha> • More packaging syncing with Debian GNOME. In particular, Deja Dup this week.
<jbicha> • Informed Unity team about LP: #1744619. Too early for feedback yet.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1744619 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "Transitioning GNOME away from libnm-glib" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1744619
<jbicha> • Reviewed some patches for gedit upstream
<jbicha> 🏈
<seb128> thanks jbicha
<seb128> no report from jamesh but he's at the snapcraft summit this week
<seb128> #topic  jibel/heber
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-30 | Current topic: jibel/heber
<seb128> jibel, heber, hey
<jibel> hey
<jibel> - SRU of gnome-software 3.20.5-0ubuntu0.16.04.8. It allows a user to install classic snaps from gnome-software (bug 1690280)
<jibel> - SRU of ubuntu-release-upgrader and update-manager to make it not segfault on wayland (and upgrade from artful to bionic with the GUI)
<jibel> - Triaging of gnome-software bugs and incoming bugs and crashes.
<jibel> - Merge proposal that includes fixes for gnome-software tests submitted.
<jibel> - Update ubiquity tests according to changes in keyboard selection
<ubot5> bug 1690280 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Classic confined snaps don't install" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690280
<jibel> ..
<seb128> thanks jibel
<seb128> #topic kenvandine
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-30 | Current topic: kenvandine
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<kenvandine> hey
<kenvandine> * Created a classic snap for gnome-software, built for base-18 (to be renamed core18) for bionic.  This works fine on bionic, but not 17.10 or 16.04 due to snapcraft not really supporting building for another base yet.  Sergio is working on getting that sorted out ASAP.
<kenvandine> * Working on locale support in the desktop snaps
<kenvandine> * Preparing for GNOME AB meeting later this week
<kenvandine> * I'll be traveling tomorrow and Monday
<kenvandine> EOF
<seb128> thanks kenvandine, see at fosdem :)
<kenvandine> :-D
<seb128> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-30 | Current topic: Laney
<seb128> Laney, hey
<Laney> hi there
<Laney> o more work on the alarms stuff, now setting up and triggering the timer works, and snoozing works, just got to integrate the units into the build system
<Laney> o I got some feedback on the systemd user stuff, should try to get back to that this week
<Laney> o fixed upower autopkgtest (trivial), just uploaded that, should make the new version migrate if it's all good
<Laney> o got germinate and livecd-rootfs approved for snap seeding stuff, just tweaking livecd-rootfs to fix the tests then should soon be good to go (look at the diff for livecd-rootfs 2.492 if you want to see what a fail looks like)
<Laney> o a lot of babysitting of autopkgtests and working with IS since the clouds - particularly the boston ones - were quite unreliable this week. sort of getting the queues under control now
<Laney> ?
<seb128> thanks Laney, good work getting the snap seeding ready!
<seb128> #topic oSoMoN
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-30 | Current topic: oSoMoN
<seb128> oSoMoN, hey
<oSoMoN> hey
<oSoMoN> • firefox
<oSoMoN>   ∘ helped Johan debug localization of firefox snap
<oSoMoN> • chromium
<oSoMoN>   ∘ 63.0.3239.132 was published to {artful,xenial,trusty}-security
<oSoMoN>   ∘ 64.0.3282.119 in bionic-proposed (should migrate shortly), ready for {artful,xenial,trusty}-security in stage PPA, and snap in candidate channel
<oSoMoN>   ∘ updated dev to 65.0.3325.18 and snap in edge channel
<oSoMoN>   ∘ talked to upstream author of VA-API patch, he is reworking it at the moment, in the meantime I rebased the existing patch on the latest dev branch but there were numerous conflicts and I must have missed something because I am not seeing hardware-accelerated video decoding as I did before
<oSoMoN>   ∘ investigated color emoji support in chromium, this is being implemented upstream
<oSoMoN> • libreoffice
<oSoMoN>   ∘ filed and fixed https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=115208
<ubot5> bugs.documentfoundation.org bug 115208 in LibreOffice "Apparmor profile doesn't allow java execution" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<oSoMoN>   ∘ backported debian patch to fix FTBFS with newer libpoppler
<oSoMoN>   ∘ filed and fixed bug #1745685 by backporting an upstream patch
<ubot5> bug 1745685 in glm (Ubuntu) "FTBFS with gcc 7.3.0-1ubuntu1" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1745685
<oSoMoN>   ∘ looking again into bug #1699772 that makes libreoffice autopkgtests fail on i386
<ubot5> bug 1699772 in linux (Ubuntu) "linux-image-4.13.0-12-generic, linux-image-4.10.0-24-generic, linux-image-4.8.0-56-generic, linux-image-4.4.0-81-generic, linux-image-3.13.0-121-generic | Regression: many user-space apps crashing" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1699772
<oSoMoN>   ∘ investigated color emoji support in libreoffice, no support upstream yet (not even in 6.0)
<oSoMoN> </week>
<seb128> oSoMoN, is the libreoffice/i386 issue still that kernel/java problem?
<oSoMoN> yes
<seb128> should we skip over that test again?
<oSoMoN> I think we should, but I'm testing kernel 4.14.15 to see if it fixes it
<seb128> k
<seb128> thanks oSoMoN
<seb128> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-30 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> • reviewed the common printing dialogs sources in NEW
<seb128> • some binNEW handling
<seb128> • launchpads/e.u.c reviews/triaging
<seb128> • meetings, trying to keep up with ongoing work, trello updates
<seb128> </week>
<seb128> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-30 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<tkamppeter> - Hardware: Got an HP OfficeJet Pro 8730 multi-function device. Tested it. Working well on Bionic, both via HPLIP (printing and scanning) and driverless (printing only).
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Released 1.20.0: Improvements on driverless PPD generator, as human-readable strings for all options and choices including PageSize, even proprietary names taken from printer's strings file, fixes to actually get all page sizes, including borderless ones, made also color mode and media type correctly work.
<tkamppeter> - CUPS snap: Looked into how to get it into the store.
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code 2018: Continued with Sahil Arora on removing use of private Poppler APIs in cups-filters. Work on GSoC 2018 application of the Linux Foundation, making sure all subgroups put up project ideas.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<seb128> thanks tkamppeter
<seb128> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-30 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<seb128> - Updated GNOME software channels branch to support URLs of the form snap://moon-buggy?channel=beta
<seb128> - Updated GNOME software paid snaps branch to work with recent upstream changes.
<seb128> - Working on getting channel information returned from Snap searches so we can
<seb128> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-30 | Current topic: AOB
<seb128> other topics?
<jbicha> I thought the Shotwell/Photos topic on the Hub was interesting
<seb128> in what regard?
<jbicha> well someone did a lot of work to make that chart at least!
<seb128> right
<seb128> it's probably worth considering next cycle
<jbicha> I like the UI, but it seems Photos just still has a few "essential" features missing for now
<seb128> yeah, also tracker depends is still a topic not sorted out
<seb128> and changing in LTS cycle is something we usually avoid doing
<seb128> especially for something non trivial which interact with user datas
<jbicha> last I checked, Fedora shipped Shotwell too so no rush from our part
<seb128> like it's one thing to change the charmap picker, another to change the photos library
<seb128> right
<jbicha> nothing else from me :)
<seb128> thanks jbicha
<seb128> anybody having something to share/discuss?
<seb128> +else
<seb128> seems not, it's a wrap then
<willcooke> thanks everyone
<seb128> thanks everyone!
<seb128> #endmeeting
<didrocks> thx!
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jan 30 14:51:33 2018 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2018/ubuntu-desktop.2018-01-30-14.30.moin.txt
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<seb128> jbicha, btw do you know what's the status of the udisks update? is that still blocked on the libblockdev mir?
<jbicha> seb128: I just added a comment to LP: #1735499 to address doko's questions
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1735499 in libblockdev (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libblockdev" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1735499
<seb128> jbicha, thanks
<jbicha> I am not working on MIRs for libbytesize or volume-key (mentioned in bug description) so if someone wants those, they should file the MIRs
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hi, will you work on rustc 1.23/cargo 0.24 updates?
<seb128> dgadomski, still around?
<dgadomski> seb128: yep, I'm here
<seb128> dgadomski, bug #1644662 it seems like that the version in bionic is still using IconTheme=Adwaita so why did you mark it invalid there? also you might want to reassign to the right source or add gnome-themes-standard to the bug since that's what you patch and maybe subscribe ubuntu-sponsors?
<ubot5> bug 1644662 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu Xenial) "Icons missing when appearance setting is "high contrast"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1644662
<dgadomski> seb128: I assumed that since there's no Appearance/Theme setting in bionic (but rather that's achieved via tweak-tool) a user has a chance to set the icon theme in the same place where the highcontrast theme may be set
<dgadomski> re: gnome-themes-standard - that's a good point, will fix that
<seb128> dgadomski, under Unity the panel should still be the same no?
<seb128> in bionic
<seb128> there is no reason the issue stopped existing
<seb128> also if that should is right it should be submitted upstream as well
<dgadomski> seb128: ack, will address that, thanks
<seb128> thx
<dgadomski> yw
<xclaesse[m]> Are there known bugs regarding ctr-c/ctr-v behaviour under wayland in 17.10? I had a few times ctr-v pasting older text that shouldn't be in the clipboard anymore.
<kenvandine> jibel, gsilvapt is interesting in helping working on automating testing of our snaps
<kenvandine> s/interesting/interested :)
<jbicha> dgadomski: btw, upstream moved to https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-themes-extra
<dgadomski> jbicha: oh, I see, thx
<gsilvapt> Hello all o/
<gsilvapt> be back in 1 minute, need to restart
<gsilvapt> Ok, I'm back
<jibel> gsilvapt, hi, thanks for proposing your help. Are you interested in writing automated tests or more working on testing tools for automation?
<seb128> xclaesse[m], GNOME/wayland has no clipboard manager so if you close the app you copied from the selection is lost
<gsilvapt> Actually both, hehe. In this initial phase, I think working on testing tools is more adequate for me
<seb128> xclaesse[m], that was confusingly worded, but you loose what you copied when closing an application
<jibel> gsilvapt, cool. if you like challenges we have a tool for package tests (debs and RIP click packages) called autopkgtest (results http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/) we'd need to extend it to support snap packages.
<jibel> gsilvapt, is it something you'd be interested in?
<gsilvapt> Although I would need guidance, yes that is interesting
<xclaesse[m]> seb128: good to know but that's not what I'm experiencing, I have ctr-v pasting something different depending on which app I do it.
<xclaesse[m]> ctr-v in a Webkit app paste some older text, and in any other app it paste the newer text
<xclaesse[m]> could be a wayland vs xwayland distinction...
<xclaesse[m]> anyway, I'll try to understand more exactly the case when it happens again. Just wanted to know if that rings a bell
<mgedmin> I've noticed that sometimes I copy stuff in chromium (Xwayland) and paste it into gnome-terminal (native Wayland app) and get outdated contents
<mgedmin> restarting chromium fixes things
<gsilvapt> jibel ^ (I keep forgetting to mention people, argh)
<seb128> xclaesse[m], nothing that I know about, sorry
<jibel> gsilvapt, np, I was search for https://anonscm.debian.org/git/autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git
<jibel> searching*
<jibel> gsilvapt, this is where the code is. In the doc there is a specs for debs and clicks. We'd need something similar for snaps. The idea would be to add a test specification to the snaps (maybe in the yaml) that automation tools could read to know what to execute to test the package, then extend autopkgtest to run tests against snap packages
<kenvandine> jibel, gsilvapt: maybe something like the "apps" section but "tests" with commands to run
<gsilvapt> Hum, I can have a look into that
<gsilvapt> How should I test my changes? Should I get a couple snap sandboxes to give it a go when modifications are done?
<gsilvapt> kenvandine, jibel ^
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, yes
<jibel> gsilvapt, yes, you create your own snap or modify an existing one, branch autopkgtest and start hacking.
<gsilvapt> The problem is creating a snap with tests. Perhaps I should try getting an app that already has some tests to give it a go
<gsilvapt> jibel, there is a command to run autopkg manually, right?
<gsilvapt> jibel, Or the main goal now is to just run autopkg tests on snaps that already run against other "regular" packages?
<jibel> gsilvapt, yes, there is a wiki page that explains how to run it for debs http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/auto-pkg-test.html
<kenvandine> gsilvapt, i think you should start out by looking at the autopkgtests source, there is a test in that for click
<jibel> gsilvapt, start with something simple, even a test that always returns 'true' would be good for a start
<kenvandine> maybe start out by duplicating anything in there related to testing clicks and make it snap
<kenvandine> gsilvapt, i can give you a test snap that just returns true :)
<gsilvapt> All right, makes sense. I'll simplify this for now and keep getting back to you when I get into troubles
<jibel> the *true* snap ;)
<kenvandine> :)
<jibel> gsilvapt, thanks, don't hesitate to ask if you have any question
<kenvandine> gsilvapt, and for now you can make the test just run the snap... later you can add the logic to pull tests from a snap
<gsilvapt> kenvandine, yes, I was already thinking in a later stage and it doesn't make sense.
<jibel> gsilvapt, parsing of the definition file is in lib/testdesc.py and package management functions are in lib/adt_testbed.py. you can start by proposing a format for the test description, then patch these files to parse the new test description and install snap packages
<kenvandine> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+junk/snap-test-true/view/head:/snapcraft.yaml
<kenvandine> gsilvapt, jibel ^^
<kenvandine> that will just return true
<gsilvapt> kenvandine, thanks! I'm assuming I'll need a couple of days before actually testing anything though :D
<kenvandine> gsilvapt, sure :)
<seb128> kenvandine, I did a PR but need to tweak something so I removed it, need to step out for half an hour and then I resubmit it
<kenvandine> seb128, ok, thx!
<gsilvapt> jibel, what's your timezone? I need to look at this, have a though before trying to do some changes and wanted to know for how long I'll find you around
<jibel> gsilvapt, France, UTC+1 or 2 depending on DST
<jibel> gsilvapt, my irc client is always on otherwise email me, my ubuntu address is on lp
<gsilvapt> Ok, thanks. I'll put my head on this and will ask questions :P
<jibel> gsilvapt, Great, thanks again!
<gsilvapt> No, I thank you guys for helping me out!
<jbicha> seb128: see the #control-center discussion. Captive Portal on/off switch is blocked from upstream acceptance because Design wants better justification of why it's needed
<jbicha> and wording for how to explain to users the downsides of turning it off
<jbicha> initial GNOME 3.28 UI Freeze is next week
<gsilvapt> jibel, I was looking at the code and I have some questions to help me design a solution proposal. Can you help me out in this?
<Laney> nighty night
<xclaesse[m]> Ohh, fontconfig package cannot be rebuilt on Ubuntu 17.10
<xclaesse[m]> fcmatch.c:324:63: error: 'PRI_CHAR_WIDTH_STRONG' undeclared here (not in a function); did you mean 'PRI_WIDTH_STRONG'?
<xclaesse[m]> When simply running apt source fontcontig and debuild
<xclaesse[m]> Looks like related to glibc >= 2.25: https://github.com/voidlinux/void-packages/issues/5693
<xclaesse[m]> FYI, it's fixed upstream in fontconfig 2.12.2 with commit 1ab5258f7c2abfafcd63a760ca08bf93591912da
<seb128> xclaesse[m], thanks for pointing that out
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, did you see that screenshot i posted last night?
<kenvandine> or yesterday morning for you :)
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, https://imgur.com/a/abkKu
<kenvandine> the featured grouping on the left there, when browsing category is there in 16.04 but not in 17.10
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, any idea why?
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, I'm investigating now
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, it seems the AppStream data is not populating it. If I use my Snap branch to populate the featured games it works https://imgur.com/a/97AKU
<kenvandine[m][m]> Do you have a featured in that drop down
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, no
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, the featured games show regardless of which category has been chosen
<robert_ancell> Note that G-S lists the highest rated games in the categories - not all the available ones
<robert_ancell> We have an issue with snaps in that we don't have any ratings, so I had to hack it to show them over other packaging formats (i.e. not upstreamable)
<robert_ancell> I've asked on https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/mapping-snap-store-sections-to-xdg-sections for clarification on what the snap sections mean - featured games or all games
<kenvandine[m][m]> robert_ancell: in 16.04 it does show featured there though
<kenvandine[m][m]> Or do you mean it just filters them differently
<kenvandine[m][m]> And in 16.04 those aren't actually featured
<robert_ancell> kenvandine[m][m], that must be the AppStream data has changed (or the plugin)
<robert_ancell> The display code is all there
<robert_ancell> kenvandine[m][m], is it a problem?
<kenvandine[m][m]> Will pointed it out and said we want featured to be in that selector for eact category/section
<kenvandine[m][m]> I guess only if some apps in that section are featured
<robert_ancell> kenvandine[m][m], for snaps or .debs?
<kenvandine[m][m]> For snaps
<robert_ancell> kenvandine[m][m], right, so nothing shows now for snaps, but with my branch they show as in that screenshot. That seems the most practical way forward.
<kenvandine[m][m]> He basically said make it work like we have in 16.04
<robert_ancell> The only issue is it only shows three featured items, but I can make it scroll more (should be upstreamable)
<kenvandine[m][m]> Oh, I thought you said there wasn't a featured item in that selector
<robert_ancell> The combo box doesn't have featured in it - the featured apps always show at the top regardless of its value
<robert_ancell> e.g. if I show "adventure" games the featured snaps still show, even if they're not adventure games (which we can't determine anyway)
<kenvandine[m][m]> Yeah, I'm talking about featured being in that selector
<kenvandine[m][m]> Maybe that's not meaningful on 16.04 now
<kenvandine[m][m]> But it's there
<robert_ancell> kenvandine[m][m], https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-software/merge_requests/10
<kenvandine[m][m]> robert_ancell: woot
<kenvandine[m][m]> Gitlab is so refreshing ;-)
<robert_ancell> kenvandine[m][m], SO MUCH EASIER :)
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> ugh... i see i have a double [m] with matrix
<kenvandine> wonder why
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-01-31
<kenvandine[m][m]> robert_ancell: great idea creating the group on gitlab
<robert_ancell> kenvandine[m][m], it feels a lot nicer moving the branches to groups / users instead of the hacky wip/ branches.
<kenvandine[m][m]> Yup
<robert_ancell> And someone tell Seb he should have a gitlab account by now. He's been doing too much managering :)
<kenvandine[m][m]> I'll update my classic snap branch and push it there as well
<kenvandine[m][m]> Lol
<robert_ancell> RAOF, do you have a gitlab login?
<jbicha> robert_ancell: you'll end up needing to have 5 different git remotes for gnome-software (GNOME, Ubuntu on GNOME, Ubuntu, Debian, and your personal one on GNOME) ;)
<robert_ancell> jbicha, I think github has made us already learn how to do that
<robert_ancell> It's still a crappier UI than bzr was in that respect
<jbicha> robert_ancell: you mean specifically gitlab.gnome.org for RAOF, right?
<jbicha> how was bzr better for that?
<robert_ancell> jbicha, yes
<robert_ancell> jbicha, because each branch had a different URL the fact they might have come from different servers was hidden from you
<jbicha> that feels worse actually
<robert_ancell> git seems to make you manually manage each repository.
<jbicha> I almost never really used separate bzr branches
<robert_ancell> It's been increasingly annoying me that you have to do an explicit git pull at all anymore. It really should just be updating in the background and notifying you of changes (bandwidth and storage is cheap, time and confusion is not)
<jamesh> that'd probably help hide the latency when the server is on another continent
<RAOF> robert_ancell: I don't think I have a gnome gitlab login, no.
<robert_ancell> jamesh, yes, that too
<robert_ancell> RAOF, are you hacking on any GNOME stuff atm?
<RAOF> Not really.
<RAOF> I might do some light Mutter hacking at some point, when wlcs is more fully-buttocked.
<jamesh> you'll need a gitlab account to file bugs anyway
<jbicha> GNOME doesn't have bugs!
<duflu> Only features that people debate
<duflu> jbicha, random question: Tweaks' Mouse > Acceleration Profile doesn't also change the profile for Touchpad does it?
<jbicha> it uses gsettings org.gnome.desktop.peripherals.mouse accel-profile which claims to be for "connected mice"
<jbicha> I don't know more than that
<duflu> jbicha, yeah I suspect we are missing control over touchpad accel profiles
 * duflu wishes for the flat profile
<jbicha> duflu: btw, see https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-tweaks/issues/117
<duflu> jbicha, that sounds good too, thanks
<jbicha> you like the 'fingers' default?
<duflu> jbicha, :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1699033
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1699033 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Two-finger right click does not work in gnome-shell" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jbicha> wow, 11 people marked it as affecting them
<duflu> Yes, people like being able to use clickpads in a modern clickpad way :)
<duflu> Or touchpads too I guess
<jbicha> it's not a big deal to me. I just wanted to make sure there was a reasonable place for people to get the old behavior back if they wanted it
<duflu> Yeah I think "old" is the key word. More owners of a clickpad would expect two fingers for right click than would be familiar with invisible button areas
<jbicha> ha, I had never even heard of two-finger right click before a few days ago when I noticed the commit
<jbicha> change like that will definitely upset some people. We'll just need to release note where people can change the setting
<duflu> jbicha, sounds like something worth doing a poll on. I would say that having an invisible area where the touchpad stops working (as well as two finger clicks never working) is more annoying
<jibel> good morning
<duflu> Morning jibel
<jibel> hi duflu
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> good morning seb128
<seb128> hey didrocks
<seb128> I'm travelling today so going to be on and off, depending of the trains/stations internet access
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<willcooke> morning oSoMoN didrocks
<Nafallo> morning
<willcooke> hey Nafallo
<didrocks> hey hey willcooke, Nafallo
<Nafallo> the mornings when you wake up and your mailserver is down... bah.
<didrocks> well, less things to do!
<didrocks> :)
<oSoMoN> hey didrocks, willcooke, Nafallo
<Nafallo> short power outage at 7:56:58 apparently, long enough that the timer triggered and shut off the server ;-)
<willcooke> oof
<willcooke> duflu, jibel - looks like k_oza is out today, so shall we skip the Bluetooth meeting?
<jibel> willcooke, okay t oskip
<jibel> to skip
<Laney> yo
<willcooke> hi Laney
<willcooke> jibel, Laney - what do you think about this...
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1746099
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1746099 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "On *battery* power when ubuntu 17.10 boots, after the splashscreen a black screen appears" [High,Confirmed]
<willcooke> what does that udev rule actually do?
<willcooke> Is this a systemd issue?
<duflu> willcooke, sure. I've had enough of /hanging out/ alone
 * willcooke sings.... "lonely, so lonely"
<jibel> willcooke, let me try
<jibel> that will be on bionic
<Laney> laptop-mode-tools is a universe package
<didrocks> hey hey Laney
<jibel> did the OP day he was using laptop-mode?
<jibel> grr say*
<willcooke> This is the source:  https://askubuntu.com/questions/987821/asus-laptop-wont-boot-to-login-screen-when-on-battery-power-after-17-10-upgrade
<willcooke> that's all I know
<willcooke> I can comment on the bug asking
<Laney> the guy that asked that question did, more or less
<Laney> I didn't see that the poster of the bug came back
<Laney> hey didrocks
<Laney> you good?
<didrocks> I'm fine, thanks, yourself?
<oSoMoN> hi laney
<willcooke> Ah, indeed #1746099 seems to be a dupe of #1726930
<willcooke> I will mark it as such
<Laney> yeah gooooooooooooood
<Laney> hey oSoMoN
<Laney> what's new with you?
<oSoMoN> not much, my phone died while in airplane mode last night, the alarm clock didn't go off and I overslept, so I'm good :)
<Laney> willcooke: thx!
<xnox> Laney, is it expected that "open file" dialog as spawned by e.g. Google Chrome browser is full-screen on the secondary screen?
<xnox> somehow it feels intimidating, and e.g. "open" button is too-far on the top right corner, from where person clicks "open/upload file" usually somewhere lower-half/middle of the screen.
<Laney> don't think so, but who knows what Chrome does
<Laney> for me on Chromium it's a modal dialog attached to the main window in the middle of it
<Laney> if you mean ctrl-o
<xnox> Laney, horum.
<xnox> Laney, yeah, ctrl-o is not modal for me in Google Chrome. =/
 * xnox ponders how to find out what chromium does vs what google chrome does, and if it is a setting or not.
<Laney> come back to the firefox side :-)
<xnox> Laney, no, they have cookies, and I am on a diet
<Laney> mmmm oat and raisin
<jibel> is anyone else seeing fwupd timeout on boot? (bionic)
<didrocks> xnox: google chrome has the same modal behavior
<jibel> oh, actually the service segfaults
<xnox> didrocks, *sigh* so it must be me, with crazy settings. I bet if I log into a brand new account (cause we have no guest accounts) everything will be fine...
<didrocks> xnox: I think I remember you complained in the past about the modal dialogs being attached to parent windows, and switch the settings off
<xnox> didrocks, hmmmmm
<xnox> but that was in unity7 days, i think.
<didrocks> xnox: tweaks -> Windows
<didrocks> no, when you started to use G-S ;)
<didrocks> first option should be something around "merge modal dialogs"
<didrocks> ensure it's on
<didrocks> or "attach…"
<xnox> yeap, it's on.
<xnox> maybe it is "modal" just "full-screen" somehow.
<didrocks> weird
<didrocks> definitively not here :(
 * xnox tries to disable dual-monitor.
<duflu> Purge the Internet of those far-right buttons
<xnox> it's broken for me in firefox too, so it must be me and my settings somehow.
<willcooke> desktoppers - anyone have a laptop which supports phyiscal rotation, and so has the rotation lock in their top-right menu ?
 * didrocks doesn't
<Trevinho> willcooke: yes... It's the dell I got in Taipei office. I'm out, but luckily is in andyrock house... So feel free to bother him 😅
<willcooke> haha! andyrock I just need a screenshot of the menu open showing that icon
<willcooke> google images has failed me
<oSoMoN> good morning chrisccoulson, are you gonna have some time to verify and publish chromium 64.0.3282.119 from the stage PPA ?
<Trevinho> willcooke: oh... Well for that I guess a find thorough gnome icons would be enough
<willcooke> Trevinho, I need an actual screenshot
<andyrock> hey
<andyrock> Trevinho: where is it?
<andyrock> found it
<andyrock> willcooke: give me few mins
<willcooke> andyrock, no hurry, thanks
<andyrock> willcooke: sent by email
<willcooke> andyrock, perfect, thank yoiu
<chrisccoulson> oSoMoN, yes. Sorry, got sidetracked because of an unscheduled firefox update
<oSoMoN> ack, thanks
<xnox> yeah, plymouth migrated
<xnox> so to get truelly flicker free boot....
<xnox> i'm thinking that we should change to have grub as black background, no clear.
<xnox> and then make the plymouth splash to fade in to purple from black.
<bigon> isn't it  more a problem as when plymouth is started in the initramfs?
<Trevinho> andyrock: in between my pants probably 😅😂
<jbicha> Laney: could you subscribe Desktop Packages to bubblewrap, brotli, woff2 and libblockdev ?
<Laney> jbicha: alright, done
<xnox> duflu, hey! i see that pulseaudio depends on the trust-store, is that still needed? or e.g. used by snappy?
<xnox> i can't recall what the story there was.
<GunnarHj> Laney: I see that the "Remove language-selector" card is currently in backlog.
<GunnarHj> https://trello.com/c/d6hsAglg/30-remove-language-selector
<GunnarHj> Is it likely that this will be dealt with for 18.04? (If not, I have an idea what could be done to make the setup less confusing.)
<seb128> back online!
<seb128> good afternoon desktopers
<willcooke> hey seb128!  How goes?
<seb128> hey willcooke, good, trains didn't have internet ... which turned out to be good, no distraction, I managed to catch up on a stack of paperwork/email/etc I kept delaying :p
<willcooke> desktoppers, tap to click on Unity 7 on 17.10 not working, that's a libinput thing right?
<Laney> hey seb128, where did you train to?
<seb128> just fine
<Laney> GunnarHj: It's the plan, but we'll see, feel free to add your comments on the card if you want
<seb128> nice seats, no noisy people, power plug
<seb128> and wifi on the way at some stations to look at the irc logs and fetch/send emails :p
 * Laney thinks you misread :P
<Laney> but that is good to know
<seb128> DOH
<seb128> indeed :p
<seb128> spending a few days in France before fosdem which is mid way
<seb128> then going to brussel on friday, then back north on sunday :)
<GunnarHj> Laney: Ok, I'll put a couple of remark on the card.
<seb128> GunnarHj, do you know what's the status of langpacks/language-selectors today, like the issues/limitations/what is confusing or needs fixing?
<seb128> it's funny that you mention that, I just asked about the status of that item via email to Laney earlier :p
<seb128> GunnarHj, thanks
<GunnarHj> seb128, Laney: The most obvious thing is that the Language button currently lists many items which are not installed and hence not really selectable. A user may try to pick such an option, and find that nothing happens. If we disregard bug #1727710, the Language button opens first a window with all the languages which are installed. I would suggest that we hide the "Install more..." thing at the bottom, and thus hide the second
<ubot5> bug 1727710 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Unable to access more than 20 languages in 1080p" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1727710
<GunnarHj> window. Plus add a scrollbar to address bug #1727710.
<seb128> GunnarHj, I need to play with that again but items that do nothing sounds confusing/something we need to fix either by not listing those items or making them do something
<GunnarHj> seb128: Yeah, the main route is to make them install if not already installed. My idea is a way to deal with it for the case we don't get that install thing in place.
<seb128> GunnarHj, what is missing/needed to have them to install?
<seb128> writting call in g-c-c to call some packagekit api?
<seb128> writting some packagekit functions to understand langpacks?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Something like that. There is a bug.
<Laney> PackageKit doesn't have an API to install language support currently
<seb128> so we need to talk to upstream about adding a such API and then doing the implementation?
<GunnarHj> bug #1631750
<ubot5> bug 1631750 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Language installation doesn't work in Ubuntu GNOME 16.10 Settings app" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1631750
<Laney> It's the WhatProvides API
<Laney> so I think mainly a matter of doing
<Laney> but how to get the information from data/pkg_depends in language-selector into PK so that it can return it?
<Laney> and what is the design for how to present the installation? do it via gnome software?
<seb128> gnome-software would work I guess?
<Laney> guess so
<seb128> though I've to admit I find it somewhat a poor user experience compared to a dialog focussed on the specific job (at least for codecs install, compared what we had to what we have now)
<Laney> thanks
<GunnarHj> Laney, seb128: The language_support_pkgs.py script in language-selector-common parses pkg_depends. The command line interface is check-language-support.
<Laney> GunnarHj: I know but it's weird to have PackageKit calling that
<GunnarHj> Laney, seb128: Can't help feeling that it's late in the cycle to invent a new way.
<Laney> thought we were discussing the problem
<Laney> for 18.04 we might want to work on some smaller improvements
<GunnarHj> Laney: Me too; just warning for too big changes. What's the problem with letting PK call language_support_pkgs.py somehow?
<seb128> Laney, sorry, you worked on that, that's not a comment against you :/ I just find it more confusing to open another app than having a specific/small dialog part of the workflwo
<seb128> GunnarHj, that doesn't seem upstreamable as a solution, but if we can't do the proper thing maybe that as a distro patch for this cycle would be good
<Laney> seb128: I think part of the point is that packages from PackageKit aren't going to be enough for much longer
<Laney> for codecs you can imagine getting those from a snap or a flatpak
<Laney> and Software knows about all of that stuff
<Laney> working on improving the UX there would be nice
<seb128> right, that's sort of what I was saying
<seb128> thanks for wording it better :)
<GunnarHj> seb128: As regards upstreamable, isn't the kind of language packs we have pretty unique?
<Laney> the idea of "install more stuff to finish this language support" isn't unique
<GunnarHj> Ok.
<Laney> language-pack-XX sort of is I think
<Laney> it's a bit of a weird one since we have the conditional dependency stuff here too
<seb128> GunnarHj, the bug comments suggest that fedora has langpacks in the form of installing e.g firefox translations
<seb128> so the concept doesn't seem too distro specific
<seb128> what is covered by the langpacks is though
<jbicha> see also LP: #1678670
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1678670 in langpack-o-matic "Add appstream metadata to language packs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1678670
<Laney> right, doing it via appstream would be a potential way
<Laney> I think in that case you might skip PK and implement the logic in Software directly
<GunnarHj> One advantage with the current setup is that pkg_depends is maintained for all the flavors. If we switch to a new approach in Ubuntu, would such stuff need to be maintained in more than one place?
<Laney> I think each individual package would hold the information
<Laney> but I'm not that clear on how it would work fully
<Laney> would have to talk with ximion about it :-)
<jbicha> GunnarHj: I guess there's some responsibility on flavors to make things work if they don't want to use gnome-software (or Discover which hopefully is close enough)
<jbicha> I guess that's only Ubuntu MATE (Lubuntu Next includes plasma-discover too)
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Most flavors will need language-selector-gnome anyway for now (for switching language/formats) even if we drop it in Ubuntu.
<ximion> Laney: you mean https://www.freedesktop.org/software/appstream/docs/sect-Metadata-Localization.html ?
<ximion> this basically covers language packs, but I didn't get to field-test this yet
<ximion> ideally, GNOME Software would look at the system to see which apps are installed, and then install the language packs that have the right extends entries for the installed components
<ximion> so, the l10n components would never be visible in the UI, but only serve as a way for the software center to know what to install
<ximion> this of course requires every application or library that wants a language pack to ship with a metainfo file
<Laney> hey ximion
<Laney> it's about translating this file https://paste.ubuntu.com/26496249/ into that scheme
<Laney> could you have fonts and input method stuff as l10n components? dictionaries?
<Laney> I guess fonts can already specify the language
<ximion> Laney: you can, but only if the localization component metainfo file is in a metapackage depending on those
<ximion> which is maybe not ideal, ideally the component metadata would cover that on its own (it's a good point in favor of adding a full dependency system to AppStream, actually)
<ximion> I think you could use that file to generate a bunch of appstream metainfo files with accompanying d/control package metadata
<Laney> interesting idea
<Laney> we have extends-type stuff on a bunch of those lines
<jbicha> chrisccoulson: could you please push Firefox 58 to bionic too?
<ximion> I am not sure how much you want to change things - but if you do, I would love to hear what works and what doesn't, so we can adjust the spec
<ximion> Fedora's use of language packs is weird(tm) and makes use of some RPM magic, while Debian doesn't have langpacks
<Laney> RPM has a conditional depends thing doesn't it?
<ximion> (so, this stuff hasn't been tested as much as other parts of appstream)
<ximion> jup
<Laney> if we had that we could generate a bunch of meta packages out of that file
<Laney> as it is we get to come up with something else :-)
<ximion> the localization appstream component is a real odd one out, because it is the only one that can't really be created by an upstream project (as it requires knowledge of how something was packaged)
<ximion> so, to properly adopt it, every package that creates l10n subpackages would need to generate metainfo files for those as well and ship them
<ximion> and to pull in extra stuff, you will also need a generic metapackage that extends some base component of the OS (org.gnome.Shell) to pull in input methods & co.
<ximion> and I am also relatively sure that at the moment GNOME Software doesn't implement the language pack logic properly (I need to ask hughsie about it though, maybe that's fixed - I guess not though, because with no support from the distro, the feature is unused and bugs are not visible)
<Laney> biab
<willcooke> night all
<rjCousineau> Hello. Currently working with LTS 17 on LattaPanda and trying to turn my screen saver in to a web pag. I was looking at the webscreensaver as a solution but noticed a lot of problems with dep's, broken or version conflicts. Does anyone have any better ideas as to a program
<rjCousineau> Anyone here work used 17 LTS version?
<sarnold> this channel is mostly for development of the *next* version of ubuntu
<xnox> rjCousineau, what do you mean by 17 LTS version? all of ubuntu version numbers are 4 digits with a dot YY.MM and we do not have LTS versions during odd years
<sarnold> I don't know what "LTS 17" is. you'll probably have better luck ina  channel dedicated to whatever that is.
 * xnox ubuntu releases LTS only in the years when Olympics are on
<rjCousineau> 17.10 on LettePanda
<rjCousineau> ok thankyou
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-02-01
<duflu> xnox: (sorry I forgot to close IRC last night) Yes and no. I would like to drop as many patches as possible but other people told me those patches were still needed (for snappy). Sorry I don't remember more
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<xnox> duflu, ack.
<duflu> xnox, also please commit any changes to git first (I'm assuming you have permission): https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/pulseaudio
<doko> oSoMoN: lo needs a no-change rebuild for new liborcus. or do you want to upload a new version?
<duflu> Indirectly.
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN, didrocks
<xnox> duflu, well, i do not care much about pulseaudio, i do care about whether or not trust-store is here to stay; and if it is here to stay, who will maintain it, as it FTBFS with new boost.
<xnox> and trust-store has not had a release since 16.04.
<duflu> xnox, fair enough. Yeah   \_(".)_/
<didrocks> hey duflu, xnox!
<andyrock> hey all!
<didrocks> hey hey andyrock
<duflu> Hey andyrock
<willcooke> morning all
<didrocks> morning willcooke
<oSoMoN> doko, I'll be preparing a new version today, up to you if you want to upload a no-change rebuild in the meantime
<oSoMoN> good morning duflu, andyrock, willcooke
<didrocks> davidcalle: hey, I would like to have one or two tests in tutorial-deployment with the additional "Image" field (which is ommitted when empty, that's why the tests are still passing as expected) and so that we have some in the apis file as well. Do you want me to deal with it or you want to handle it?
<doko> oSoMoN: no, waiting
<davidcalle> didrocks: let me have a look :)
<didrocks> davidcalle: tell me if you need any help, you will need to add the tests in two places: codelabs/ and apis/
<didrocks> ./runtests to run all the tests! ofc ;)
<Laney> sup
<Laney> something weird is going on with my wired network, going to have to go look, brb!
<willcooke> hi Laney, bye Laney
<didrocks> see you soon Laney ;)
<doko> is anyone from desktop at fosdem?
<didrocks> seb, laney, marco, ken and I
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<Laney>   hey seb128
<Laney> how's it going?
<Laney>             why all the sapces
<willcooke>     morning seb128
<seb128>      hey      hey      hey       willcooke     &   Laney
<didrocks> re seb128
<seb128> xnox, duflu, trust-store is not something needed but somebody needs to rewrite the pulseaudio/snappy patches in a way that drops that depends (the depends is not needed but the same patch adds apis that the snappy patch needs)
<seb128> doko, didrocks, the list from didier + olivier at fosdem
<didrocks> oh, sorry olivier ;)
<seb128> :)
<doko> are you at the beer event tomorrow?
<xnox> seb128, ah, so there are things in snapd that call into things in pulseaudio which are mixed in with trust-store patches.... transitively. but it should be possible to keep APIs in pulseaudio, which are in use by snapd, without trust-store?!
 * xnox hopes i got all of that right
<seb128> xnox, that's my understanding of the situation
<xnox> ack
<xnox> seb128, if i poke more of this, might sync up in brussels about it.
<czajkowski> aloha
<seb128> xnox, I fwded you an email on the topic
<seb128> xnox, https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/pulseaudio/tree/debian/patches/0409-Trust-store-patch.patch?h=ubuntu and https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/pulseaudio/tree/debian/patches/0700-modules-add-snappy-policy-module.patch?h=ubuntu
<seb128> xnox, the snappy patch uses client->creds.pid for example which is added by the trust store patch
<seb128> willcooke, https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-software/merge_requests/9#note_48971 might be interesting to you ... was the requirement to rotate them or to let the user cycle using arrows or such?
<willcooke> seb128, unclear.  Spoke to Ev and he said that they only wanted the top three rotating, but that will likely change to be 5 and then 7 and then...
<willcooke> but still not clear on *how* to rotate them, I'll look at that MR
<seb128> willcooke, the number is orthogonal to "how"
<seb128> right
<seb128> thanks
<willcooke> oh
<willcooke> it's from Robert :)
<seb128> right
<seb128> see Alan's feedback
<willcooke> right, yeah
 * willcooke starts another thread.  I think that if the user had controls that would work, so that they could go backwards and forwards, but let's run it past mpt 
<duflu> seb128, morning. Sorry am deep in mutter
<duflu> And should have logged off a while ago
<seb128> duflu, hey, no worry,g ood luck with that, and yeah you should enjoy your evening!
<seb128> willcooke, thx
<duflu> Random question: how do core files become crash files?
<duflu> I just noticed that if Xwayland and gnome-shell crash at roughly the same time then you could be left with the core of one but not the other
<duflu> ... which is potential explanation for why we can't figure out the gnome-shell #1 crasher
<seb128> duflu, /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern
<seb128> that's set to apport
<seb128> duflu, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport#Crash_interception
<duflu> seb128, interesting then... so why do I get the core files?
<duflu> As someone else reported today
<duflu> The core_pattern is set, but they're staying "core" files
<duflu> Maybe it's racey?
<seb128> good question, that I don't know
<seb128> could be
 * duflu adds another card to his literal desktop
<willcooke> ooh, spam on the hub
<willcooke> night duflu
<duflu> Not yet
<duflu> Which has double meaning. It's summer so the sun isn't down quite yet
<willcooke> also in too deep to give up?
<didrocks> davidcalle: thanks for the additional tests! Just released by tagging v1.3 (https://github.com/Ubuntu/tutorial-deployment/releases) and binaries were generated. Tell me if the shell caching scripts upgraded to latest, but we should all be fine.
<didrocks> davidcalle: I suggest you update the example in https://github.com/canonical-websites/tutorials.ubuntu.com/blob/master/examples/example-tutorial.md as well
<didrocks> so that people scaffolding from it have the image property
<didrocks> but you don't really need me for this, nice work! :)
<davidcalle> didrocks: generate is updating :)
<didrocks> nice! :)
<davidcalle> didrocks: thanks for the guidance and coping with my lack of go fu ;-)
<didrocks> no worry! ;) happy that you got it easily
<doko> chrisccoulson (and desktop): what's the story about firefox, thunderbird and rustc? firefox ftbfs on ppc64el, rustc on s390x. however I never the requests for package removals. that means that we don't have any recent versions in the development release until packages are shoved in via security updates
<duflu> willcooke, ha. I beat sunset by 11 minutes
<duflu> Night
<jbicha> doko: firefox hasn't built on s390x for a long time and it's not a blocker for migration
<jbicha> Firefox 56 didn't build on ppc64el but 57 did..
<seb128> jbicha, hey
<seb128> jbicha, did you get a reply from chrisccoulson about uploaded the current version to bionic?
<doko> jbicha: yes, firefox on s390x is currently a non-issue. rustc not building on s390x is an issue
<jbicha> seb128: firefox and thunderbird are now in bionic-proposed so I guess that counts as a reply ;)
<xnox> doko, well, at this point s390x one clearly will need a fresh rebootstrap, thus it is best to RM rustc/s390x from bionic-release
<xnox> doko, and let the rest of them migrate.
<jbicha> didrocks: I replied to LP: #1709164 is it helpful for me to ping on IRC or are you subscribed to the MIR bugs?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1709164 in bubblewrap (Ubuntu) "[MIR] bubblewrap" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1709164
<xnox> rustc 1.20 did build
<didrocks> jbicha: better to ping on IRC
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hi
<ricotz> I think you mentioned the libreoffice/kernel/java issue on i386 lately, afaik the current openjdk-9 package in bionic is suppose to fix that
<oSoMoN> hey ricotz
<oSoMoN> that's what I remember reading too, but when running autopkgtests with openjdk-9, LO couldn't locate the JVM
<oSoMoN> I didn't take the time to investigate further, tbh
<oSoMoN> openjdk-8 is still the default JDK, and it's in main (whereas 9 is in universe)
<oSoMoN> ricotz, FYI I'm preparing the 5.4.4 SRU to artful (bug #1746757)
<ubot5> bug 1746757 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[SRU] libreoffice 5.4.4 for artful" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1746757
<ricotz> oSoMoN, I see, I assume you didn't pick up the java9 fixes, ignoring those failures is the way to go anyhow
<ricotz> oSoMoN, please ignore the ppa spam ;)
<oSoMoN> ricotz, from what I could tell the java9 fixes made their way upstream and were dropped, no?
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hmm, if so I guess I missed that
<ricotz> oSoMoN, better refer to https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/ppa as a test for SRUs
<Laney> righto, see some of you tomorrow
<Laney> probably won't be on IRC very much
<seb128> Laney, have a good trip, see you tomorrow evening ... at what time do you arrive?
<Laney> seb128: early afternoon, about 14:00
<seb128> oh ok, I'm probably going to arrive around dinner time so I catch you guys somewhere to eat or otherwise for the evening drinks
<Laney> ok, safe travels!
<seb128> you too!
<seb128> oSoMoN, did you see the comment about chromium snap on https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/snaps-officially-supported-by-canonical/1719/3 ?
<seb128> it feels like we are usually keeping that snap updated without too much delay and it's not really fair to pick on it
<kenvandine> seb128, oSoMoN maintain that's really because the version in the stable channel lags?
<seb128> does it lag?
<kenvandine> not sure
<kenvandine> 64 is in stable and 65 in the other channels
<seb128> the minor versions are behind it seems
<seb128> but like by a week
<seb128> well at least looking at https://chromereleases.googleblog.com/ ... it's not obvious to see what versions are current
<oSoMoN> seb128, as a matter of fact I promoted the latest stable release to the stable channel today, it had been in the candidate channel for 6 days
<oSoMoN> so picking on the chromium snap today was bad timing :)
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, ah, can you comment to that effect in the forum?
<oSoMoN> yes, doing that now
<seb128> oSoMoN, can you reply that on the forum?
<kenvandine> chromium is one of our best maintained snaps!
<oSoMoN> done
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, thx!
<oSoMoN> ricotz, thanks, I updated the description to point to the fresh PPA
<willcooke> night all, safe travels to those travelling
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Thanks for syncing ibus-libpinyin!
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-02-02
<duflu> How is it we have two versions released simultaneously in bionic? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio
<sarnold> one is in bionic-release and the other is in bionic-proposed
<jbicha> duflu: that's interesting, show it to slangasek :)
<duflu> He seems to be uploading as of minutes ago. Maybe it will resolve soon
<duflu> Yes, it's fixed now
<jbicha> I meant point it out to him since I think it's interesting. I've not seen publishing work like that before but maybe he has
<duflu> sarnold, at the time there were two "release (main)" version rows plus a "proposed (main)" row
<sarnold> duflu: oh! neat :)
<duflu> Steve usually knows what he's doing
<duflu> Nothing to see here
<jbicha> I would have expected it to just publish u5 and not u4 too
<duflu> jbicha, probably not. u4 has been ready for release for a while and u5 is only hours old so worth keeping in proposed
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<kenvandine> good morning!
<flexiondotorg> Evening desktopers
<kenvandine> :)
<duflu> Hello oSoMoN, kenvandine, flexiondotorg
<oSoMoN> hey kenvandine, flexiondotorg, duflu !
<Laney> hi from train ^_^
<duflu> Hello trainy Laney
<duflu> Oh crap. Trainy is a real word. I didn't mean that
<duflu> Hello mobile Laney
<Laney> hey duflu
<Laney> I'm sitting close enough to first class to pick up the free wifi
<duflu> Laney, off to Brussels perhaps?
<Laney> that's the badger
<dupondje> Somebody knows if there is some bugreport somewhere about crazy lagging on gnome-terminal and wayland? :)
<dupondje> or even better, if there is some fix :)
<duflu> dupondje, yes I saw that today......
<duflu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1746859
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1746859 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell wayland is spamming syslog with wl_ messages" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<duflu> Oh, sorry. Lagging, not logging
<dupondje> :D lagging indeed
<duflu> dupondje, what's slow? keystrokes?
<dupondje> if there is alot of output on the terminal (like when you tail -f some log or so), it laggs to death :)
<willcooke> morning
<willcooke> Happy Friday!
<duflu> Morning willcooke. Happy Friday
<duflu> dupondje, I'm not sure what you mean by "lag" then. Can you describe the problem in different terms?
<duflu> Unless you mean the whole GUI slows down when gnome-terminal is busy?
<kenvandine> hey willcooke
<dupondje> well if there is some command running that gives alot of output, it laggs the whole graphical output on the desktop. Aka real low fps :)
<willcooke> hey kenvandine, hows that jet lag?
<kenvandine> willcooke, i found that problem with the classic snaps
<willcooke> afternoon dupondje
<kenvandine> just fine :)
<kenvandine> i stayed up pretty late last night to force myself on schedule :)
<duflu> dupondje, yes that's a known issue. I am finding the bug for you now...
<willcooke> sorry, afternoon duflu, sorry dupondje
<kenvandine> willcooke, turns out snapcraft on LP and snapcraft in 17.10 is broken... they needed a rebuild with a newer snapcraft
<dupondje> np :)
<kenvandine> so i built them with cleanbuild and pushed instead of using LP to build
<kenvandine> willcooke, but... that's only amd64
<kenvandine> willcooke, the snapcraft update is held up by autopkgtest failures :/
<dupondje> duflu: ahh, no solution yet? Cause otherwise wayland seems to be quite response, except the terminal ...
<duflu> dupondje, yes it's definitely worse in Wayland and I know why. Just let me find that old bug
<dupondje> We still have a whole friday left to fix it? :P
<dupondje> guess its a bit harder to fix but ok ;)
<willcooke> kenvandine, erk.  thanks for digging in to it
<duflu> dupondje, I can't find it. But the reason is that (a) GTK 3.x is software-rendered so any GTK app redrawing quickly will incur high CPU in the shell; and (b) Wayland lacks 2D acceleration that Xorg has to mitigate the problem. GTK 4.0 will be the real fix. Since I can't find the old bug though, please log a new one
<duflu> Although a fix may also come in gnome-shell if someone finds a way to optimize CPU-to-GPU texture uploads
<duflu> Or some clutter bottleneck in that area, which is plausible
<duflu> Recently I've been asking people to log separate bugs for each affected app, because sometimes the app is able to change from being software rendered to hardware rendered sooner (like Firefox did recently?)
<dupondje> duflu: ok great! ill log some bug then
<dupondje> against gnome-terminal?
<duflu> dupondje, yes, and we'll extend it from there
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/1746949 :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1746949 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "Terminal laggs (low fps) the whole desktop when fast output" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> duflu: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=778926
<ubot5> Gnome bug 778926 in Backend: Wayland "[gnome-terminal] Very poor scrolling performance on wayland with high DPI" [Normal,New]
<dupondje> guess thats related :)
<duflu> dupondje, yeah maybe
 * duflu context switches to cooking
<dupondje> There isnt a ppa with more recent muter etc? :)
<dupondje> mutter*
<didrocks> hey hey
<willcooke> hey didrocks
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<dupondje> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=778926 cool! seems to have fixed like half of the speed :)
<ubot5> Gnome bug 778926 in Backend: Wayland "[gnome-terminal] Very poor scrolling performance on wayland with high DPI" [Normal,New]
<doko> oSoMoN: didn't see the lo upload. still planning to do it today?
<oSoMoN> doko, unlikely today, I'll be boarding a plane to Brussels in 30 min
<doko> well, then doing the no-change upload
<oSoMoN> ok
<jbicha> doko: FF 59 Beta builds on ppc64el and 59 is due for release in mid-March https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-next/+packages
<doko> ohh, nice
<jbicha> so I guess we'll just until then?
<doko> I don't see anything blocking on that
<flexiondotorg> Morning desktopers
<flexiondotorg> willcooke: Is there anything that can be done to get this promoted from proposed?
<flexiondotorg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/3.20.5-0ubuntu0.16.04.8
<jbicha> flexiondotorg: it's already in xenial-updates https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software
<jbicha> and it's fully phased: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/phased-updates.html
<ochosi> pre-fosdem greetings everyone!
<willcooke> flexiondotorg, yeah, what jbicha said :)
<willcooke> righty ho, weekend starts here, have a good one all
<stormer97> Hey, does anyone here know what upower/upowerd is? `man upowerd` and `man upower` are not terribly enlightening, and some google searching tells me it’s something to do with power management, but not specifically what it’s for.
<sarnold> stormer97: you may get a better feel for it if you install d-feet and use that to inspect the dbus services it provides
<stormer97> Huh, didn’t know about d-feet, that’s pretty nifty. Thank you!
<sarnold> it's pretty cool, but has the worst name ever, I spent five minutes searching around for "dbus socks" and similar before finally stumbling across the *right* name :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-02-03
<doko> checking for ORCUS... no
<doko> configure: error: Package requirements (liborcus-0.12 >= 0.12.0) were not met:
<doko> No package 'liborcus-0.12' found
<doko> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<doko> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<doko> and no sosmon
<jbicha> doko: I think you'd be a bit closer if you started with https://code.launchpad.net/~libreoffice/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+git/libreoffice-debian-pkg/+ref/ubuntu-bionic-6.0
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice-prereleases/+packages
<jbicha> but you could probably wait until next week though, right?
<doko> jbicha: yes, I'm waiting ...
<xnox> Laney, somehow, on this network at fosdem, the timezone is wrong =/
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-01-28
<robert_ancell> mwhudson, hi
<mwhudson> robert_ancell: hi do you know anything about src:libindicator?
<mwhudson> robert_ancell: it is an unowned package in main, i get the feeling it shouldn't be in main
<mwhudson> robert_ancell: but it's still used by ubiquity and libappindicator
<robert_ancell> mwhudson, ah right. ubiquity is still using some form of Unity isn't it?
<robert_ancell> and if that's the case then it's sadly still required until a replacement installer exists.
<mwhudson> robert_ancell: ah hm
<robert_ancell> Trevinho, ^ any ideas?
<jbicha> mwhudson: it doesn't seem practical to get rid of libappindicator
<mwhudson> jbicha: right, but does it actually use libindicator in any meaningful way?
<jbicha> I guess I'll defer to Marco on that one since I'm not that familiar with the code
<mwhudson> i shall go away and wait for europe to wake up then :)
<jbicha> I'm not sure Marco uses a Europe time zone 😁
<Trevinho> Sometimes... :)
 * mwhudson blinks
<jbicha> see, not a Europe time zone!!
<Trevinho> Just because I'm testing the new bouncer provided by irccloud for doing some matrix tests, and so... xD
<Trevinho> Anyways...
<Trevinho> mwhudson, well libappindicator is still quite used by various applications, I don't think anything in main depends on that right now, so technically could be removed (I won't do further checks now though :-P)
<mwhudson> Trevinho: i'm asking about libindicator, not libappindicator...
<Trevinho> -_-
<Trevinho> Sorry.
<Trevinho> So... libindicator... Not really needed at all.
<robert_ancell> mwhudson, you said libappindicator depends on libindicator right?
<mwhudson> yes but i wonder if that can be removed
<Trevinho> yeah it does
<mwhudson> the dependency i mean
<Trevinho> so libappindicator server side needs it
<Trevinho> indicator-appindicator I mean
<Trevinho> but not libappindicator IIRC
<mwhudson> the code in ubiquity using it looks to me as if it won't actually do anything because no indicators are installed but i don't know how any of this works
<Trevinho> but might be wrong actually, as I'm not touching this for quite long time TBH.
<jbicha> 3 apps in main use libappindicator: https://paste.debian.net/plain/1062811
<jbicha> there are also Ayatana forks (libayatana-appindicator and libayatana-indicator)
<JanC> also remember there likely are outside applications using/expecting it...
<mwhudson> JanC: only talking about moving from main to universe, sorry if i was unclear
<JanC> which has implications on support for them  :)
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<Laney> hullo
<willcooke> morning all
<oSoMoN> hey didrocks, Laney, willcooke
<didrocks> hey Laney, willcooke
<seb128> good morning desktopers, had a good w.e?
<oSoMoN> good morning seb128
<oSoMoN> I spent a considerable part of the w-e eating calçots (with lots of meat and wine too), that was good
<seb128> haha
<oSoMoN> how was yours?
<seb128> good but a bit too busy, I feel exhausted
<seb128> swimming pool, helped friends assembling furniture, a dinner and a lunch at friends places
<seb128> so we didn't really sit down or relax at all
<oSoMoN> now you have one full week before FOSDEM to sit down and relax :)
<seb128> haha, right, fosdem, I need some energy before going there :)
<alan_g> I've been experimenting with using snapcraft-desktop-helpers to run snapped GTK apps with Mir and found that gnome-3-28-1804 is only arm64/i386 (as compared to gtk-common-themes which covers other architectures). Is there a reason for this limitation? Should I be using something else?
<seb128> alan_g, hey, I'm unsure if we gave much consideration for that but other arches have problem close from 0 desktop/snap users and it's a maintainance cost to add archs, especially when you don't have access to those for testing/Debugging
<seb128> alan_g, what other arch would you need? is that customer driven?
<alan_g> I understand that. At the moment I'm just trying to get a consistent story - it is easy to snap Qt & SDL2 apps to use with, for example, mir-kiosk. But GTK3+ is a PITA.
<willcooke> alan_g, are you saying amd64 is missing?
<alan_g> willcooke, no I meant amd64/i386.
<alan_g> arm64, armhf etc are where I encountered problems
<seb128> alan_g, what's the issue with gtk apps?
<seb128> or do you mean gtk on non-desktop-stndard arches?
<alan_g> seb128, there's a whole load of "stuff" they need help to find in a confined snap (adding it to the snap, setting environment variables, etc.).
<alan_g> And yes, I'm looking cross-architecture.
<alan_g> But I think I can avoid needing gnome-3-28-1804 (that seems to have been a side-effect of stuff I cut & paste to get a PoC working).
<andyrock> morning all!
<oSoMoN> hey andyrock
<seb128> hey andyrock! how are you? had a good w.e?
<seb128> alan_g, right, you can probably do without the platform is all you are interested in is gtk, you can use the desktop launcher and bundle gtk easily
<andyrock> hey seb128! yeah, mostly visiting museums :D what about you?
<seb128> andyrock, went swimming, assembled some furniture and had 1 dinner and 1 lunch with friends
<Laney> moin andyrock
<clobrano> good afternoon everyone o/
<Laney> hey clobrano
<seb128> hey clobrano, how are you?
<clobrano> hey Laney , seb128 ,  I'm doing fine, and you?
<seb128> I'm good!
<clobrano> a bit of a mess at work, since we're moving to another building, but it's fine :D
<kenvandine> oSoMoN: i've published gnome-3-28-1804 with gtk3-locales to stable
<kenvandine> oSoMoN: in case you have any snaps you'd like to utilize it with
<kenvandine> oSoMoN: ever consider using the content snap for chromium?
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, nice, thanks
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, it'll automatically do when we start building with the gnome extension
<Laney> Testsuite summary for gnome-keyring 3.28.0.1
<Laney> # FAIL:  0
<Laney> # ERROR:  0
 * Laney sweats
<Trevinho> 💃
<Laney> not massively sure about this though
 * Laney ploughs on
<Trevinho> laney's diff:
<Trevinho> --- test_this_that_fails ();
<Trevinho> +++ /* test_this_that_fails (); */
<Laney> 😭😭😭😭😭😭 how can you see my screen
<Trevinho> Ahaha, you know... That day you let me in via SSH....
<willcooke> cubs tonight, cya tomrrow
<Trevinho>  /go
<oSoMoN> good night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-01-29
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> Salut didrocks
<didrocks> salut jibel
<duflu> Morning didrocks, jibel
<jibel> Hi duflu
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<jibel> Salut oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<didrocks> hey duflu, oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<seb128> hey there, good morning desktopers!
<seb128> lut les frenchies
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks, en forme ?
<seb128> jamesh, didrocks, weekly summary update?
<didrocks> seb128: sur casper de bon matin et nuit plutôt agitée, mais ça va, et toi ?
<jamesh> seb128: thanks for the reminder.  I'm just finishing it off.
<seb128> andyrock, you only have one line, did you forget to follow up or that was a complex one that took the week? :)
<seb128> jamesh, thx
<seb128> didrocks, ça va, un peu fatigué j'avait un match de tennis et je suis rentré tard et j'ai pas réussi à dormir direct après
<didrocks> seb128: for once, I didn't file up on Monday, planned for this morning :p But finished late yesterday, didn't want to add even more hours for this
<seb128> didrocks, agitée à cause de Martin?
<didrocks> noting that a lot of people are doing it on Tuesday :p
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, no worry :)
<seb128> right :p
<didrocks> seb128: ça + acouphènes (mais oui, réveillé globalement car je pense terreurs nocturnes et ne veut pas se rendormir)
<seb128> :(
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<willcooke> morning
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<Laney> yo
<Laney> baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaby shark dododododo
<seb128> good morning u.K
<willcooke> Laney, they got to you as well?
<didrocks> hey Laney
<Laney> willcooke: mind virus
<Laney> it's how 28 days later really started
<Laney> hey didrocks seb128!
<seb128> Laney, weekly summary reminder! :)
<seb128> thx didrocks and jamesh for posting yours :)
<didrocks> nw
<Laney> thanks, but I'm already writing it
<duflu> Morning seb128, willcooke, Laney
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<duflu> seb128, going as well as a catchup after a long weekend can. You?
<seb128> Laney, k, good, just for the record it's not only you but I did ping everyone that didn't post theirs yesterday since it's supposed to be out by monday evening, seems we are on a trend of having the team posting on tuesday mornings now
<seb128> duflu, I'm good thx!
<seb128> ready weekly summaries before doing my daily bugs review :)
<duflu> tjaalton, vainfo doesn't work on DRM any more (like from ssh it used to). Is that a bug?
<duflu> Umm, I take it back. It just started working
 * duflu shrugs
<tjaalton> heh
<andyrock> morning all!
<pitti> bonjour tout le monde !
<pitti> seb128, Laney, didrocks: I won't be at fosdem this year :'( I got a really nasty virus in Brno which is still plaguing me; there's no point in lots of travelling through the winter amongst thousands of people again, after I just returned home last night
 * Laney hugs pitti, that sucks - hope you get well soon
<Laney> no pitti, GNOME beers in a different place
<Laney> whatever is going to be next?
<pitti> thanks
<Laney> actually, https://wiki.gnome.org/Events/FOSDEM/2019/ doesn't say a different venue so maybe that was a vicious rumour :-)
<didrocks> pitti: argh, we'll really miss you a lot :( You were one of the reason to get there! Hoping you will fell way better soon
 * didrocks hugs pitti as well
 * seb128 hugs pitti, sorry to hear that, get better!
<chrisccoulson> pitti, ah, it's a shame you're not going to be at fosdem. I hope you feel better soon
<pitti> chrisccoulson: thanks! next year again!
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Meeting 2019-01-29
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jan 29 14:30:46 2019 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/RHiGQXZJ/ubuntu-desktop-1904-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Meeting 2019-01-29 | Current topic:
<jbicha> o/
<didrocks> hey
<willcooke> Roll call: andyrock, dgadomski, didrocks, duflu (out), jbicha, jamesh (out), jibel, kenvandine (hols), laney, oSoMoN, seb128, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<seb128> _o/
<Trevinho> o/
<jibel> hi
<andyrock> o/
<willcooke> Let's start with bb incoming, there's a new one:
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libunistring/+bug/1813587
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1813587 in libunistring (Ubuntu Bionic) "libunistring ftbfs on 18.04 LTS" [High,New]
<oSoMoN> o/
 * kenvandine waves as boarding plane
<jbicha> I don't know if we should just apply the workaround for libunistring or what
<willcooke> seb128, you've spent some time looking at it, any strong feelings?
<seb128> +1 for accepting it, I assume we want the archive to be buildable in the LTS
<willcooke> ack
<seb128> we don't discuss solutions here :p
<seb128> we need an assignee then
<willcooke> strong feelings regarding accepting it or not I mean
<seb128> anyone volunteering?
<jbicha> if it's just the workaround, I'd be happy to volunteer. If it's more, I don't know if I know what I'm doing
<andyrock> I can take a look
<seb128> jbicha, you want to look into it? the workaround wfm since that was done in cosmic
<jbicha> yes
<willcooke> thx
<seb128> andyrock, thx but jbicha beat you :)
<andyrock> np :P
<willcooke> ok, everything else in incoming is assigned etc
<seb128> right
<jbicha> bug 1772811
<ubot5> bug 1772811 in OEM Priority Project "different behaviors for switch display mode between xenial and bionic" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1772811
<willcooke> I spoke to OEM about that one this morning, it's not super urgent for them
<seb128> ?
<willcooke> oh, wait, this is the other OEM one
<seb128> what are we reviewing?
<seb128> where that bug is coming from?
<willcooke> bb-tracking
<seb128> ah ok, I missed that step :p
<willcooke> Making sure there isn't anything unassigned
<Trevinho> ah, looks like a shell selector issue...
<seb128> it's an easy fix
<willcooke> duflu was working on it, so I will assign him
<seb128> trevinho, it's not part of the ongoing/prepared SRU?
<seb128> willcooke, well it's just including an easy coming to the SRU upload
 * Trevinho checks
<jbicha> (sorry, I was looking at the wrong page)
<willcooke> kk
<seb128> I though it was already on the list
<seb128> trevinho, https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/commit/fcdac69e
 * seb128 grrrr at matrix and duplicated nickname, can't trev<tab> anymore :p
<Trevinho> not sure I cherry-picked that
<willcooke> The other bug in tracking which isn't assigned is this one:
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/1778322
<seb128> sorry, should have pinged you directly about it
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1778322 in samba (Ubuntu) "gvfs-smb-browse can't browse samba/smb tree" [High,Triaged]
<Trevinho> need to check
<Trevinho> since the commit id would be different, let me see I can reply in a bit
<seb128> k, let's talk about it post meeting
<seb128> the current SRU hasn't been accepted it so maybe we can sneak that one in as well :)
<seb128> willcooke, I'm taking the gvfs one, I did upload the fix but it needs a new api on the samba side to work
<willcooke> thx
<seb128> np
<willcooke> k, on to CC
<willcooke> Incoming is clear
<willcooke> Tracking is all assigned
<willcooke> DD incoming is clea
<willcooke> r
<willcooke> And Tracking is all assigned
<willcooke> So that looks good.
<willcooke> On to proposed-migrations
<willcooke> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<willcooke> Laney, anything concerning you there?
<Laney> yes it needs looking at, nothing new
<Laney> we probably said something last week but I can't remember what /o\
<willcooke> It looks like there are is a lot less there than last time I looked
<willcooke> Thunderbird
<jbicha> :) :)
<jbicha> :(
<seb128> what needs looking at? tb?
<seb128> oSoMoN, ^ is that on your list?
<oSoMoN> on my list
<Laney> thx
<seb128> otherwise our section looks pretty good :)
<willcooke> :thumbs-up:
<willcooke> Good work!
<seb128> ^5 team :)
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/RHiGQXZJ/ubuntu-desktop-1904-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Meeting 2019-01-29 | Current topic: AOB
<willcooke> Anyone got anything they want to talk about?
<willcooke> 5
<jbicha> .
<willcooke> 4
<seb128> jbicha, is that "." a raised hand?
<jbicha> GNOME UI Freeze is this weekend so if you have any last minute changes there, now's the time
<willcooke> thx
 * jbicha lowers hand
<seb128> :)
 * didrocks still waits for MP1 of the Shell to be rereviewed, but I guess not for this cycle
<willcooke> last call
<willcooke> k, lets wrap
<willcooke> oh....
<willcooke> Please fill in the Malta doc with things you want to talk about
<willcooke>  /nag
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/RHiGQXZJ/ubuntu-desktop-1904-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jan 29 14:49:06 2019 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2019/ubuntu-desktop.2019-01-29-14.30.moin.txt
<didrocks> thx!
<andyrock> thx
<willcooke> Thanks everyone!  Bugs are looking very well tended, awesome!
<seb128> thx :)
<oSoMoN> thx
<oSoMoN> jibel, according to https://community.ubuntu.com/t/monday-4th-february-2019/9618/2 you've already been to FOSDEM this year, how was it? would you recommend any talk in particular? and most importantly, am I gonna be reasonable with belgian beer this time around?
<didrocks> predictive attending!
<oSoMoN> time travel must be awesome
<jibel> oSoMoN, :)
<seb128> oSoMoN, how was the absynthe? ;)
<Trevinho> ahaha
<oSoMoN> I have no memories whatsoever of absinthe
<mpt> willcooke, hi, can I close all the Ambiance/Radiance bug reports you opened in 2017?
<willcooke> mpt, ha
<willcooke> mpt, sure thing.  Got a link for posterity?
<Trevinho> oSoMoN: that's how it works xD, but it needs an annoucement!
<mpt> willcooke, https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/desktop-design/issues/created_by/8none1
<willcooke> mpt, ooooohhhhhhh
<willcooke> mpt, yeah, kill them, kill them all
<mpt> thanks
<mpt> done
<willcooke> thanks mpt
<k_alam> seb128: Hi, good afternoon
<seb128> hey k_alam
<k_alam> we talked about uploading unity-scope-gnote....
<k_alam> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/disco/+queue?queue_state=0
<k_alam> can you review ?
<k_alam> I want them merged before ff
<jbicha> k_alam: btw there's a new totem-plugin-zeitgeist package I think you'd want to install by default
<seb128> k_alam, done, sorry I had reviewed it, just forgot to press the button
<k_alam> seb128: nice :) Thanks
<k_alam> jbicha: I will add that to ubuntu-unity-desktop seed which requires updaing and uploading...
<k_alam> jbicha: so, totem-plugins is not required any more ?
<jbicha> this is an extra package because we didn't want zeitgeist in default Ubuntu any more
<jbicha> if you had totem-plugins before, you probably still want totem-plugins
<jbicha> totem recommends totem-plugins so it's already installed by default
<jbicha> k_alam: you probably want rhythmbox-plugin-zeitgeist too (that split happened a while ago)
<k_alam> jbicha:  Right , I will just add extra package...rhythmbox-plugin-zeitgeist hasn't been working for some time now...
<jbicha> oh, big_on mentioned about that
<jbicha> k_alam: does it help if you install libpeas-1.0-python2loader ?
<k_alam> jbicha: let me try
<jbicha> sorry, I believe no one on desktop team uses zeitgeist any more so we don't notice when things don't work
<k_alam> can you picked up the patch in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zeitgeist/+bug/1805418 ? It's actually patch for a patch
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1805418 in zeitgeist (Ubuntu) "Update pre-populator patch with correct desktop names" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jbicha> k_alam: ok, you might want to keep an eye on https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/yelp/merge_requests/10 since it's going to change the .desktop for yelp too
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 10 in yelp "app-id: unify app-id & improving the appdata" [8. Translation, Opened]
<jbicha> seb128: are you planning to skip NM 1.14 and go straight to 1.15?
<seb128> jbicha, yes, see my weekly summary on the hub
<seb128> it's in the desktop ppa/vcs already
<k_alam> jbicha: it also changes gsettings schema so yelp-scope will need updating... I would also like to import a fix from upstream for zeitgeist https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/zeitgeist/zeitgeist/issues/16, can it be done in disco  as a patch?
<gitbot> ZeitGeist issue 16 in zeitgeist "Zeitgeist spams syslog with "Unable to parse version info!"" [Closed]
<seb128> jbicha, you are interested for a particular reason?
<seb128> Trevinho, k_alam: was there anything blocking landing of https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3577 ?
<jbicha> seb128: no, I was just checking on NM packaging
<jbicha> k_alam: are you using cosmic or disco?
<Trevinho> seb128: don't think so, just needed publishing I think
<seb128> trevinho, k, let me do that (btw that dual nickname is driving me crazy :()
<seb128> can you highlight to Marco? ;)
<seb128> so I can ping you with that keyword
<seb128> I'm not going to tre<tab> anymore
<Trevinho> yep
<Trevinho> I do already
<Trevinho> but... i can remove that matrix user, or rename... Thing is that I wanted to have some logging with that, but I can rename it :)
<Trevinho> I would highlight on both though
<seb128> well, it's that having the difference at the end of your full name is the worth
<seb128> like I can't tab at any point
<seb128> trevinh<tab> is still not going to go the right thing
<k_alam> jbicha: disco....and no there was no blocking laney approved it
<seb128> it still displays both nicknames
<Trevinho> seb128: hexchat or what?
<seb128> xchat-gnome :)
<seb128> I know that I can change the option to display the first match rather than the list in case of multi-choices
<seb128> but that's not what I usually want
<jbicha> k_alam: in disco, "zeitgeist-daemon -v" returns 1.0.1 so maybe that bug is already fixed for disco without needing to cherry-pick the extra commit
<Trevinho> it should reuse the one you pinged the most
<seb128> trevinho, if I do 'an<tab>' I want to complete to andy and not the other nick that's first match
<Trevinho> well, don't know about xchat-gnome though
<seb128> well, the first time it doesn't have any stat
<seb128> so it's random
<seb128> anyway, it's probably a matter of taste but I like predictable
<Trevinho> yeah, I could rename that anyway...
<seb128> well, up to you
<seb128> I can type Marco it's fine :)
<seb128> Trevinho is just not easy to type without completion :p
<seb128> jbicha, more .desktop renaming :(((
<jbicha> seb128: there was a lot of that this cycle
<seb128> I though we were done with those crap post bionic and could stop the dh_migration etc
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> GNOME :/
<seb128> they keep the gnome-shell migration list updated at least?
<jbicha> mostly yes
<seb128> "mostly"
<jbicha> "if someone thinks about it"
<seb128> :/
<k_alam> jbcha: new zeitgeist in disco fixes the version issue....and no installing libpeas-1.0-python2loader doesn't fix the issue, I am getting libpeas-WARNING **: 21:42:02.306: Error loading plugin 'rbzeitgeist'
<jbicha> k_alam: well if you can't fix rbzeitgeist we should drop the package. I don't have time to investigate that problem now. ☹️
<k_alam> jbicha: let me ask someone from the community if anyone wants to work on this....and may be a python3 port
<oSoMoN> enigmail tests all pass now, thunderbird should migrate soon
<willcooke> nice one, thanks oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> well I didn't do anything really, just re-triggered them after I noticed that they were passing when triggered by other packages
<willcooke> :)
<oSoMoN> whatever was causing the failures (not thunderbird) got fixed
<willcooke> quittin' time.  Night all
<oSoMoN> good night all
<jbicha> jamesh: did you get a chance to look at gtk portal commits for SRUing yet?
<jbicha> oh, still not morning there yet
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-01-30
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> Salut didrocks
<duflu> Hi didrocks, jibel
<jibel> Hi duflu, how are you?
<didrocks> hey jibel, duflu
<duflu> jibel, frustrated with some bug reports but OK. You?
<jibel> I'm good, no frustrating bugs for me :)
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<oSoMoN> la forme?
<willcooke> hi all
<oSoMoN> hi willcooke
<Laney> brrrr
<oSoMoN> brrrr Laney
<willcooke> brrrr indeed
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, willcooke, Laney, en forme ?
<oSoMoN> oui
<seb128> oSoMoN, ça va, un peu fatigué les journées sont longues en ce moment ! et toi ?
<willcooke> Little bit of snow here.  Not as much as the news said we would have :(
<oSoMoN> seb128, bien dormi, donc tout va bien!
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN, seb128, willcooke, Laney
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<duflu> EUROPE
 * duflu hides
<seb128> hey duflu
<didrocks> salut seb128, willcooke, Laney
<seb128> lut didrocks, en forme ?. mieux dormi ?
<Laney> hey oSoMoN seb128 duflu didrocks
<Laney> zzzzzzz
<Laney> I had a dream my SSD melted and set my computer on fire
<Laney> probably telling me to check the backups
<didrocks> seb128: bof, difficile ces jours… et toi ?
<didrocks> mais Martin a au moins mieux dormi :)
<seb128> c'est déjà ça
<seb128> moi ça va, j'ai juste re-bossé un peu avant de me coucher parce que j'avais arrêté tôt et résultat je me suis de nouveau couché après minuit, et bien levé à 7h... ;)
<didrocks> nuit courte donc
<seb128> oui :/
<seb128> wooot, https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages is clear :)
<willcooke> yayaya!
<willcooke> Good work everyone!
<duflu> What a mess of a day. Onward to the evening
<andyrock> morning all!
<seb128> tjaalton, willcooke, do we ned the xorg hwe stack update (the SRUs from bug #1798597) in .2? because it feels like it's getting late for that at this point, we should probably talk to the release/SRU team about it if that's a requirement (if we didn't yet)
<ubot5> bug 1798597 in xserver-xorg-video-vmware-hwe-18.04 (Ubuntu Bionic) "Backport packages for 18.04.2 HWE stack" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1798597
<tjaalton> seb128: yes
<seb128> yes to what part?
<seb128> we need it?
<tjaalton> for some reason the dailies are still not using hwe packages
<seb128> we talked to the SRU team about it?
<tjaalton> not even the kernel
<tjaalton> need it
<tjaalton> pinged infinity about it
<seb128> tjaalton, is he the one in charge of the point release? do you do that in private or is there a special channel? (would be better on #ubuntu-release)
<tjaalton> in private
<seb128> k
<seb128> still I think the channel would be better, others r-t members might be involved?
<tjaalton> ok, I'll ask there
<seb128> thx
 * Laney gently pokes asan with a pointy stick
<oSoMoN> good night all
<willcooke> nig all
<willcooke> *ht
<willcooke> sigh
<willcooke> I suck at typing
<willcooke> Maybe I will be better at it tomorrow
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-01-31
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> Salut didrocks
<duflu> Morning didrocks & jibel
<jibel> Hi duflu
<ricotz> good morning
<ricotz> could someone merge this https://code.launchpad.net/%7Erobert-ancell/libunity/update-deprecation-tags/+merge/353363
<didrocks> salut jibel, duflu, ricotz
<duflu> Morning ricotz. I would but am not familiar with that change
<duflu> And its author is in a different time zone. So try again tomorrow
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<ricotz> duflu, thanks, this simply fixes a deprecation warning of valac (since 0.32) by moving to the new attribute
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> good morning ricotz
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hey
<willcooke> morning
<willcooke> and brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<seb128> bck, good morning desktopers!
<seb128> hey willcooke, brrrr it is indeed
<willcooke> hi seb128
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<oSoMoN> morning willcooke
<willcooke> -6
 * seb128 had tennis training yesterday, outside, we played under an icy rain for 15 min *g*
<seb128> lut oSoMoN
<willcooke> :(
<oSoMoN> extreme tennis
<didrocks> hey willcooke, seb128
<willcooke> hi didrocks oSoMoN
<Laney> BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRr²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²
<willcooke> morning Laney
<Laney> moin willcooke
<cpaelzer> seb128: sounds more like "hit the flying icicle" than tennis
<willcooke> :D
<Laney> could be worse https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/forecast/dp3tvwymr#?date=2019-01-31
<willcooke> wow
<seb128> cpaelzer, :)
<didrocks> morning Laney
<Laney> hey didrocks
<Laney> how's it going?
<didrocks> still answering MP comments on things unrelated to the MP ;) Quite time-consuming, otherwise good and ready for tomorrow, you?
<Laney> /o\
<Laney> yeah alright, looking forward to the delights of bruxxxxelelelelelslsslsls
<seb128> wish fosdem was in barcelona instead
<seb128> brussel with that weather :/
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> indeed, classic fosdem
<didrocks> Waow, the Go room went from a room with 146 seats to a room with 446 seats \o/
<willcooke> I've updated the release notes for Bionic with some bugs which got fixed for .2.  Could someone fact check me?
<willcooke> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<seb128> didrocks, planning to go go again this year? ;)
<didrocks> yep! Saturday ;)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> willcooke, sounds good to me, you are happy for the selection of do you want people to check if they have ones worth mentioning as well?
<tjaalton> did the alt-tab behaviour change in disco?
<seb128> yes
<tjaalton> any way to get the old one back?
<seb128> it's showing windows now and not applications
<seb128> use super-tab
<seb128> or change the keybinding in the settings
<tjaalton> ok
<tjaalton> thanks
<seb128> we just inverted the keybindings default
<seb128> you like than picking an app raise all its windows?
<seb128> just curious, I'm still trying to understand what user think about those interactions
<tjaalton> I like being able to change between apps which are in different screens
<seb128> the app switcher does that but not the windows one?
 * seb128 uses only 1 screen
<tjaalton> yes
<seb128> k, thx
<seb128> willcooke, ^ if you keep track of feedback on those changes
<tjaalton> app switcher only shows the apps in the same screen
<tjaalton> i use a 2x3 layout
<seb128> you use 6 screens?!
<tjaalton> one has three terminators, one for tbird, four for firefox
<seb128> or are you talking about worskpaces? (but GNOME doesn't let you configure a static grid, does it?)
<tjaalton> workspaces
<tjaalton> right
<tjaalton> using the workspace grid extension
<tjaalton> can't live without it :)
<seb128> k :)
<seb128> thx for the feedback
<didrocks> hum, my alt-tab didn't change here
<didrocks> I saw that we now have the date in the panel though
<oSoMoN> willcooke, firefox 65 is now in bionic-updates, so it should be in 18.04.2, right?
<willcooke> was in a meeting, reading scrollback
<willcooke> seb128, I'm happy, with the selection, but yeah, would be good for people to add their own.  I will send an email
<willcooke> oSoMoN, thanks!  I should have apt updated before I wrote that
<seb128> didrocks, it's the default keybinding that changed, you probably played with that at some point and have an user config and not the default anymore
<seb128> oSoMoN, @firefox, correct
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, do you have a link for the changes? I didn't see any recent ubuntu-settings uploads
<willcooke> tjaalton, thanks for the feedback.  I'd be interested to know if you were able to change the binding easily.  e.g. should we document that process some more?
<seb128> didrocks, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/402105979/ubuntu-settings_18.10.6_18.10.7.diff.gz
<tjaalton> willcooke: yes, changed it from the gui
<seb128> tjaalton, do you know anyone you could nag to review https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/xorg/lib/libice/merge_requests/1 ?
<gitbot> lib issue (Merge request) 1 in libice "authutil: save IceAuthFile on XDG_RUNTIME_DIR if set" [Opened]
<didrocks> seb128: ah, that old! I stopped at .8 So yeah, I probably have it overriden for long…
<didrocks> weird though ;)
 * didrocks reverts the 4 keys
<didrocks> hum, reset, restarted the shell and I still have the default keybindings
<didrocks> weird
<didrocks> my machine isn't that tweaked though
<didrocks> gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings switch-windows
<didrocks> @as []
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> interesting, a local ubuntu-settings version
<tjaalton> seb128: pinged alanc
<didrocks> wondering how I got the date appearing in the panel change then
<seb128> andyrock, didrocks, sorry for those trello change adding/removing a libnice url to card, seems like middle click on a tab doesn't only open in a new tab but also insert the in-buffer content to the card
<didrocks> seb128: no worry, easy to delete
<seb128> yeah, I did that now
<didrocks> ok, got after reinstalling ubuntu-settings
<didrocks> and restarting the Shell
<oSoMoN> willcooke, thunderbird was updated to 60.4.0, in case you consider this release notes worthy
<didrocks> weird that I had this panel change, probably not in ubuntu-settings
<didrocks> willcooke: so, with this default change, do we still want the patch for "quick alt-tab" when switching between windows?
<didrocks> as I guess most of people will just use alt-tab to switch between the last 2 windows now
<seb128> didrocks, the panel change is from upstream I think
<didrocks> seb128: oh? waow, I thought we did this :)
<didrocks> also G-S merged the dependent MP for MP1 (as they wanted to rewrite the extension panel) but didn't ping or tell "let's merge MP1"
<didrocks> I have to rebase on a large change again
<willcooke> oSoMoN, thanks, added
<willcooke> didrocks, @ patch - yes I think so.  Thats what we talked about on email the other day right?
<didrocks> willcooke: yeah, I thought it was still alt-tab at the time
<didrocks> but as now we have alt-tab for windows switching and super-tab for app switching, I guess people using super-tab knows that they really want to switch between apps
<didrocks> and so, raise all windows
<didrocks> I would be for dropping our patch thus
<willcooke> ahhhh
<willcooke> Right
<willcooke> Yes
<willcooke> With the change of bindings, it wont make any difference
<didrocks> yep
<willcooke> so yeah, one less patch = wooo
<didrocks> ok, I'll do that in git this afternoon, no need for an upload right away
<didrocks> yes ;)
<didrocks> next upload will pick it
<apw> didrocks, i just lost my alt-tab binding ... is that related ?
<seb128> apw, 'lost'?
<apw> it was working, i undocked, gnome shell crashed as it is wont to do
<sil2100> Trevinho[3v1n0]: hey! I was looking at the gnome-shell SRU in bionic and I'm a bit confused with some things
<apw> logging back in, it now does nothing, and using the gsettings thing above it says '[disabled]'
<sil2100> Trevinho[3v1n0]: like, many of the fixes in the bionic upload didn't seem to be marked as fixed by the cosmic upload
<sil2100> Trevinho[3v1n0]: were all the bugs mentioned in the bionic changelog also fixed in the cosmic 3.30.2?
<seb128> apw, weird...
<seb128> Trevinho, Laney, the SRU question you might know about? ^
<apw> seb128, pretty much what happens on every update, settings are just mangled randomly
<seb128> apw, that sounds weird, I never saw that happening or being mentioned here before ... do you use a weird fs or have disk errors or something?
<apw> none of the above
<seb128> k, well I don't know then
<apw> i've menetioned it here a few times, because it is really annoying we never honour my bindings, just wack over them
<seb128> open a bug with the journalctl log from around the time your lost your config?
<seb128> do you always loose the same bindings or is it random?
<apw> seb128, i suspect we will find it is aside-effect of gnome shell just shitting bricks when i remove my external monitor
<apw> that it is humping the settings db in the proces
<apw> though i did think that my crahsing on removal from the dock was meant to be fixed by now, sigh
<seb128> would be good to have a gsettings list-recursively dump before and after
<seb128> can you ubuntu-bug report that crash and give us the bug number?
<seb128> I also though we had fixed those issues
<seb128> what serie about on? bionic?
<apw> disco
<seb128> hum
<seb128> well please report the crash
<apw> like everyone in the company
<seb128> and give us the number
<apw> the crash has not been reported to apport i don't think, sigh
<seb128> yeah, I'm just surprise those "segfault when undocking" still exist in disco
<seb128> hum
<seb128> is apport working?
<seb128> what is in the journal?
<apw> it seems switch-windows is not a thingin the settings panel either
<seb128> what?
<apw> oh its not in the windows section, obviously
<apw> ok at least that is back
<seb128> good
<seb128> but yeah, please pastebin/report at least the journal log
<seb128> that crash on undock issue I'm not sure it's on our active list but it should if someone can still reproduce
<seb128> if apport doesn't work at least the journal should say if it's a segfault, js error, other...
<apw> seb128, looks like it said:
<apw> Jan 31 11:35:50 brain gnome-shell[22406]: setup_framebuffers: assertion 'width > 0' failed
<seb128> hum, there is no bugs that seeem to match that on launchpad or upstream
<seb128> why is apport not working?
<seb128> looks like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1729028 which duflu closed asking to report with apport
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1729028 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashes when monitor sleeps or is turned off" [High,Invalid]
<Trevinho> sil2100: mh, I saw the email for some of them but iirc the comsic upload should be basically the same that went in disco
<Trevinho> isn't it?
<Trevinho> sil2100: I replied for one, not sure if you noticed others...
<willcooke> night all
<willcooke> those travelling tomorrow, have a great weekend
<ricotz> fyi https://launchpad.net/zeitgeist/1.0/1.0.2
 * xnox frantickly typing slides for the weekend
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-02-01
<didrocks> good morning
<didrocks> jibel: livecd-rootfs merged \o/
<didrocks> still 3 more to go ;)
<didrocks> jibel: ok for me to push this commit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bxPHrzCnbB/ and upload?
<seb128> didrocks, congrats :)
<didrocks> seb128: thx! As said, still 3 to get reviewed (some untouched since November) until we can build a layered image on launchpad
<seb128> didrocks, see the half glass not the 2/3 empty one :p
<didrocks> seb128: the good news is that what is left are less intrusive changes
<seb128> :-)
<didrocks> this one was the worst
<seb128> also maybe less active projects so less need to rebase while waiting
<didrocks> and once all that is merged, we can switch our desktop image to layered as well
<didrocks> ah still…
<didrocks> we were surprised to see how many commits are on them
<didrocks> (especially ubuntu-cdimage)
<seb128> k, well let's see hopefully now that they started the process and agreed on the base approach the other ones are easier
<didrocks> I feel the 2 others are mostly controlled by cjwatson/vorlon. I doubt Michael will review them as he doesn't seem to know them
<tjaalton> seb128: the xorg hwe stack has landed in updates
<jibel> didrocks, Salut
<jibel> didrocks, Awesome, I was just checking and didn't see any 'merged' notification in my inbox and was so sad
<jibel> didrocks, that or just add "Thanks didrocks!" in the commit message ;)
<jibel> didrocks, I'll send him a reminder about the 2 other MPs
<didrocks> jibel: :p I'll comment on the MP to tell I uploaded it as well thus
<didrocks> pushing!
<jibel> didrocks, did you see his comment about lxd not being seeded?
<didrocks> here we go! https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/livecd-rootfs/2.559 :)
<didrocks> jibel: yeah, I'm surprised, I don't think that he was right on remove that snippet
<didrocks> but anyway, he will switch to seed for snaps when switching to multi-layer
<didrocks> so that wouldn't matter anymore, if removing the snippet worked for him (and this is only for his part), good
<jibel> does anyone have name resolution issues with today's updates on disco?
<didrocks> I guess you rebooted after updating?
<didrocks> (didn't notice any issue after updating, but without logout/login/reboot)
<duflu> Morning seb128, didrocks, tjaalton, jibel
<jibel> Hi duflu
<jibel> didrocks, both, but I don't see anything in today's list that could cause it
<duflu> jibel, disco?
 * duflu updates again
<seb128> tjaalton, hey, great, thx for the status update!
<seb128> hey duflu
<Trevinho> morning FOSDEMmers!
<Trevinho> (and others... 🙂)
<seb128> hey trevinho, up early! you are already in Brussels?
<seb128> (bbiab, time for the morning errands)
<Trevinho> seb128: ahah, no... Check telegram! :-D
<Trevinho> I'm at the airport cafeterira btw...
<seb128> k, will do :)
<seb128> ah
<duflu> jibel, Intel seems fine. Although this just happened in case it's relevant: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<seb128> safe flight then!
<Trevinho> still one hour to get to your Capital
<seb128> I hope the snow doesn't get in your way!
<didrocks> hey duflu
<Trevinho> let's see how SNFC handles that....
<Trevinho> trenitalia is quite bad at it... :|
<duflu> afk
<jibel> Trevinho, high speed trains are mostly okay, others are quite bad. But their excuses database is rather exhaustive :)
 * Trevinho looks for sncf ooooops
<ricotz> good morning
<ricotz> duflu, hey, a gentle reminder :) https://code.launchpad.net/%7Erobert-ancell/libunity/update-deprecation-tags/+merge/353363
<duflu> ricotz, again too late in the day. He has already logged off :)
<willcooke> seb128, https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/disco/update_excuses_by_team.yaml
<willcooke> \o/
<willcooke> afternoon duflu
<willcooke> morning all
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<willcooke> It's snowing!
<duflu> It's bloody not
<ricotz> duflu, too bad, but I am not sure what there is to discuss about this change
<willcooke> :D
<duflu> ricotz, I suggest emailing Robert
<ricotz> duflu, you want me to email the proposer of the merge?
<duflu> ricotz, yes (Robert Ancell)
<duflu> ricotz, or Trevinho might get it
<ricotz> what is the sense in that?
<duflu> He is online right now and can solve your issue
<duflu> Trevinho I mean
<ricotz> making someone aware who can review/approve it would be more beneficial ;)
<duflu> Yes that's what I am suggesting
<duflu> Trevinho, ricotz would like help to get this landed - https://code.launchpad.net/%7Erobert-ancell/libunity/update-deprecation-tags/+merge/353363
<duflu> But I am not familiar with it
<ricotz> duflu, could you at least add Marco to the Reviewer list?
<duflu> He already is a member of the Unity Team reviewing it :)
<willcooke> Trevinho is at the airport, but he'll be around
<ricotz> duflu, ok, this would create another ping, since this is 6 months old already
<duflu> I know. I've become used to waiting 6+ months for code reviews
<ricotz> I see, I would call this a papercut change ;)
 * Trevinho checks
<Trevinho> ricotz: should I do the landing?
<ricotz> Trevinho, please do
<Trevinho> actually... there are debian/control changes to do also I guess... :/
<Trevinho> so, mh...
<ricotz> I have no privileges to do anything there
<Trevinho> I've not enough connection time for that (about to take off :P)
<duflu> 🛫
<Trevinho> I had better privileges if my trackpad worked... 😠
 * Trevinho has good keyboard only-tools thank Gd
<ricotz> don't worry, please just keep it in mind if you have time again
<willcooke> happy travels Trevinho
<Trevinho> thanks willcooke|
<Trevinho> s/\|/!/
<Trevinho> uff, damned serio... :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3tgRd6YSsD/
<Trevinho> oh, I love arch linux people :-D (https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=236367#p1810656)
 * Trevinho flights away
 * Laney types at one character per minute
<willcooke> morning Laney
<willcooke> on the train?
<Laney> moin
<Laney> ye
<willcooke> Did you hear about the new east-west rail line?
<Laney> somewhere near market harborough i think
<Laney> AHAHAHAHAH funny (no)
<willcooke> Between Cambridge and Oxford.
<Laney> oh wait, I heard about something there
<willcooke> Should be good, new station going in north of Sandy
<Laney> but the thing I heard was about destroying ancient woodlands :-)
<willcooke> They talked about a tunnel
<willcooke> ?!
<willcooke> I dont think that will really happen, too expensive
<Laney> dunno, it was a piece with a bloke standing in the wood saying it was going to be a road/railway if that thing goes ahead
<Laney> yeah, we need Crossrail 2 first, right?
<willcooke> :)
 * didrocks goes to the train station, see you later guys!
<Laney> I predict I'm about to lose my unshared table seat
<Laney> YEP :(
<seb128> willcooke, yeah, they merged that some weeks ago, they had me Cced for the code review to ack that the format was ok :)
<willcooke> cool!
<seb128> willcooke, btw the livecd-rootfs work finally got merged this night :)
<seb128> a good friday start!
<seb128> ricotz, hey, I can land that libunity change but what's the point of it? there is no bug linked, is that just that vala changed syntax?
<willcooke> seb128, yeah! Good news indeed.  Well done jibel  and didrocks
<willcooke> seb128, do you have snow too?
<seb128> willcooke, we had like 1 cm this night but it's already melting
<seb128> shouldn't be an issue for travelling to fosdem
<willcooke> good
<seb128> how is the u.l?
<seb128> u.k
<willcooke> Anything more than 5mm and everything shuts down
<willcooke> Although sounds like the trains are running
<Laney> they were talking on the radio this morning about 100 people having to stay in some pub in the south west
<Laney> because they got stuck ...
<willcooke> The kids played outside for a little while before school, but its melting now
<willcooke> "stuck|"
<seb128> :)
<Laney> https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2019/feb/01/snow-room-at-jamaica-inn-after-more-than-100-motorists-seek-shelter
<willcooke> "Spirits were said to be “incredibly high” among the guests at the inn"
<willcooke> I bet
<Laney> :D
 * Laney prepares to get off the train and find a place with power/coffee/wifi
<willcooke> see you Laney
<ricotz> seb128, hey, it fixes a deprecation warning which is in place since vala 0.32
<seb128> k, just spent an hour of thalys trip debugging n-m captive portal not working properly in disco *g*
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> oh too late
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-02-02
<czajkowski> aloha
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-01-27
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<jibel> bonjour oSoMoN
<jibel> ça va?
<oSoMoN> salut jibel, ça va, et toi?
<jibel> oSoMoN, bien, w-e calme. bien plus calme que le prochain au fosdem
<oSoMoN> ça c’est sûr :) tu y seras, donc?
<jibel> oui
<oSoMoN> cool, moi aussi
<jibel> ça fait du bien de changer d'air, de vous revoir ainsi que d'ancienne tetes
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> Bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> salut jibel
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, comment ça va ? t'as passé un bon w.e ?
<oSoMoN> seb128, oui, très bon week-end, j’ai passé une bonne partie du temps à manger :)
<seb128> haha :)
<marcustomlinson> morning desktoppers
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson, how are you? had a good w.e?
<seb128> brb, changing location
<marcustomlinson> hey seb128, yeah weekend was ok, yours?
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson!
<clobrano> Good morning everyone 0/, Hope you all had a good w.e. :)
<seb128> marcustomlinson, was fine, late night on friday since I had my return flight at 1am, long flight which was ok but where I didn't sleep much, but I managed to get back some sleep during the w.e  so it's all good now
<marcustomlinson> seb128: yeah though no jetlag the SA <> EU flights can be rough
<marcustomlinson> Always during the early hours so you tend to miss sleep
<didrocks> hey clobrano !
<didrocks> seb128: I’m not fully sure about the override warning TBH. I double-check and the key is fine with gsettings set/get. The key has a path and is valid…
<didrocks> also, we write a different key already in the Unity case, part of the same schema
<seb128> didrocks, what binary provides that schemas?
<didrocks> gnome-terminal in org.gnome.Terminal.gschema.xml
<didrocks> the key has a path, so it's not an issue with being relocatable
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, no idea then, but it's only a std warning so not a big problem
<didrocks> seb128: well, it's not applied if I reset the key, so annoying
<didrocks> I think needs digging in glib
<didrocks> can do, but after FF
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, minor don't worry, let's get to it during the polish part of the cycle
<didrocks> seb128: found it
<didrocks> no '' around the value
<didrocks> but absolutely wrong warning message from glib…
<seb128> ah, lol, indeed
<clobrano> hey didrocks :)
<seb128> hey clobrano, how are you?
<clobrano> hi seb128, I'm fine thanks, how about yourself?
<seb128> I'm mostly good, a bit tired from travelling a still coughing from the cold I had last week but minor issues :)
<clobrano> seb128 :), were you on a sprint or travelling for holidays?
<seb128> clobrano, Canonical mid-cycle review sprint in CapeTown
<clobrano> WOW
<seb128> :)
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers!
<kenvandine> hellsworth: good morning!
<hellsworth> hi ken!
<oSoMoN> good morning hellsworth & kenvandine
<hellsworth> o/ oSoMoN
<didrocks> hey hellsworth, kenvandine
<kenvandine> hey didrocks
<hellsworth> hiya didrocks !
<seb128> hey hellsworth, how are you?
<hellsworth> i'm pretty good. thanks for asking :) had a good weekend. how about yourself, seb128 ?
<seb128> I'm fine, a bit tired from the trip and still having a bit of a cold but otherwise ready for a week of desktop fun :)
<hellsworth> oh yeah traveling with a cold sucks. i hope you feel better soon
<seb128> thx
<oSoMoN> hellsworth, I read you're ramping up on LO packaging, welcome to a very select club :)
<hellsworth> thanks! i feel special
<hellsworth> what i'm working on now actually :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-01-28
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hi didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> hey duflu, salut didrocks
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<seb128> gooood morning desktopers
<duflu> Hi seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<duflu> seb128, a bit tired. It's practically Monday. But going OK. How are you?
<seb128> duflu, I'm good, mostly recovered from travel now
<seb128> duflu, oh right, you had monday off. Did you have a nice long w.e?
<didrocks> salut seb128, content que tu ais si vite récupéré
<duflu> seb128, yes and no. Spent Sat preparing the house for family then Sun hosting family. Only one real day off yesterday
<seb128> didrocks, salut ! merci :) sans décallage horaire c'est plus facile! Toi ça va ?
<didrocks> ça va :)
<seb128> cool
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<seb128> duflu, right, at least the work week is shorter, friday is almost at the corner :)
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, en forme ? had a better night/baby is better?
<ricotz> good morning everyone
<oSoMoN> seb128, the whole family is down with a strong cold, and baby has bronchitis, but we somehow managed to sleep a bit better than the past three nights, so relatively speaking, I'm good :)
<oSoMoN> good morning ricotz
<seb128> oSoMoN, urg, good luck! hope you all get better quickly
<seb128> hey ricotz, how are you? the vala upload is next on my list :)
<duflu> Morning ricotz
<ricotz> hey oSoMoN seb128 duflu didrocks
<ricotz> seb128, thanks
<didrocks> hey ricotz
<Fudge> bug #1767901
<ubot5> bug 1767901 in espeakup (Ubuntu) "package espeakup 1:0.80-9 failed to install/upgrade: installed espeakup package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1767901
<Fudge> any chance this can be resolved plz,  installed espeakup package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 1
<seb128> Fudge, would be useful to include the actual error/log in the description
<seb128> Fudge, I guess that was fixed in http://launchpadlibrarian.net/396656911/espeakup_1%3A0.80-10_1%3A0.80-11.diff.gz
<Fudge> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4jZjck24nH/
<Fudge> is that the patch seb128 ?
<seb128> Fudge, yes, from your description it seems that the command would do the trick
<Fudge> thank you, sorry though which command if you could point it out
<seb128> see http://launchpadlibrarian.net/396656911/espeakup_1%3A0.80-10_1%3A0.80-11.diff.gz
<seb128> -ExecStart=/usr/bin/espeakup -V ${VOICE}
<seb128> +ExecStart=sh -c 'modprobe speakup_soft && /usr/bin/espeakup -V ${VOICE}'
<seb128> Fudge, the systemd unit does the mobprobe in that updated version
<ricotz_> seb128, please do a "fake-sync" upload of vala to focal
<seb128> ricotz, I don't know how to do those, I will just do an ~focal1 upload and will sync over when Debian NEW is cleared
<ricotz> seb128, thanks
<Wimpress> Afternoon desktoppers o/
<oSoMoN> good afternoon Wimpress
<marcustomlinson> hey Wimpress
<Wimpress> I'm going to catch up on a few tasks from last week's sprint this afternoon.
<Wimpress> I'll be swapping the remainder of the week.
<didrocks> good afternoon Wimpress
<ricotz> seb128, here is a merge from debian of zeitgeist https://people.ubuntu.com/~ricotz/zeitgeist/
<seb128> ricotz, thx
<diddledan> I think I found the smoking gun for #1776447 :-) it's upstream now
<diddledan> no bot? that's https://bugs.launchpad.net/xorg-server/+bug/1776447
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1776447 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Indirect GLX (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1) causes opengl programms to crash" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<diddledan> there she is!
<seb128> diddledan, there is a bot, it just expect a bug prefix when you list a bug number :)
<diddledan> aha
<seb128> diddledan, good work bisecting the faulty commit!
<diddledan> I should read up on the bots :-p
<diddledan> took me forever to work out how to get a proper build running
<diddledan> being that I'm on 20.04 atm and those commits are back in 2016 there were a few teething troubles :-)
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers!
<diddledan> morning :-)
<seb128> hey Heather!
<didrocks> good morning hellsworth
<seb128> just on time for the meeting :)
<seb128> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-01-28
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jan 28 14:30:11 2020 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-01-28 | Current topic:
<seb128> Roll call:  didrocks, duflu (out), heather, jamesh (out), jibel, kenvandine, laney (out), marcustomlinson, oSoMoN, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<didrocks> hey
<jibel> hola
<hellsworth> o/
<Trevinho> o/
<marcustomlinson> \o
<diddledan> seeing as I'm here, I'll lurk interloper-style :-p
<oSoMoN> 🤧/
<kenvandine> o/
<kenvandine> hey diddledan
<diddledan> \o/
<seb128> nice, let's got started
<seb128> #topic rls-bb-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-01-28 | Current topic: rls-bb-bugs
<seb128> (proper order is back this week :p)
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> no desktop entry
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> only the nm ones we still didn't sort out
<seb128> #topic rls-ee-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-01-28 | Current topic: rls-ee-bugs
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> no desktop entry
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> nm only
<seb128> #topic rls-ff-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-01-28 | Current topic: rls-ff-bugs
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ff-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> bug #1857815
<ubot5> bug 1857815 in cups-filters (Ubuntu) "cups-browsed assert failure: corrupted double-linked list" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1857815
<seb128> that's assigned to tkamppeter
<seb128> I need to try if .27 maybe fixes it?
<tkamppeter> Tried to reproduce on a clean FF VM, but I had 1.26.2 and all the reporter 1.26.0 or 1.26.1.
<tkamppeter> Perhaps 1.26.2 already solved it and therefore I cannot reproduce it.
<tkamppeter> None of 1.26.2 or 1.27.0 has an explicit fix, only some improvements in general stability against crashes.
<seb128> tkamppeter, yeah, from the report it looks like .1 has it but .2 not
<seb128> so let's see if reports stop, I will try with the update and close if it is resolved
<seb128> thx tkamppeter
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ff-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> n-m unassigned and that's it
<seb128> ok, easy for bugs today
<hellsworth> champagne bugs?
<seb128> good point
<seb128> I'm currently unconvinced that we figured out the proper way to deal with that
<seb128> I looked at the list yesterday and it's mostly hardware enablement, server, linux issue
<seb128> I will skip for today and  chat with Martin, we can talk about it again next week if that's ok for everyone?
<hellsworth> it would be useful to filter out the desktop bugs, similar to rls-ff-tracking does
<hellsworth> sounds good to me
<seb128> yes, but then I would suggest we just use the existing tag...
<seb128> but yeah, details to be figured out, I don't think we can resolve that here/today without Martin though
<seb128> next
<oSoMoN> +1 to defer to next week
<seb128> #topic update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-01-28 | Current topic: update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<seb128> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<seb128> k, so that's a long/noisy list atm
<seb128> mostly d_oko piling transitions
<seb128> so I think we need to wait for things to settle down to have some visibily on real problems vs transition noise
<seb128> some real ones we could/should look though
<seb128> tjaalton, can you bump the priority to get mesa sorted out? we can't just let it sit there forever
<seb128> it needs someone (you probalby) to figure out what make software rendering buggy on s390x
<seb128> also some libsdl build issues on armhf/i386?
<seb128>  
<tjaalton> seb128: i've reproduced it on debian porterbox
<tjaalton> next would be to try the same on git master
<seb128> good first step I guess?
<seb128> thx for looking at it!
<tjaalton> so I'll push that to experimental
<seb128> thx
<seb128> network-manager I'm looking at that one
<seb128> the rest is python changes ongoing, tiff transition and new items that didn't settle down yet
<seb128> so I think that's it for now on that section
<seb128> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-01-28 | Current topic: AOB
<seb128> any other topic?
<tkamppeter> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1838038
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1838038 in snapd "[snap] Snapped apps do not work with .local mdns/avahi name resolution" [Medium,Triaged]
<tkamppeter> This bug is a big problem for snaps.
<seb128> kenvandine, ^
<tkamppeter> In a snap .local host names are not resolved.
<tkamppeter> Not only for LibreOffice but also for my CUPS snap.
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> there is a post about that on the forum
<tkamppeter> See my comments at the end.
<seb128> thx tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/chromium-does-not-work-with-local-mdns-avahi-name-resolution
<tkamppeter> This one.
<seb128> right
<seb128> thx tkamppeter for raising that one up
<seb128> kenvandine, might be worth a trello card if we belive it's important, so we don't loose it?
<kenvandine> sounds like something that needs to happen on the host?
<tkamppeter> s/LibreOffice/chromium/
<tkamppeter> Seems so, as a workaround is installing nscd or unscd on the host.
<seb128> we want a proper solution
<tkamppeter> yes
<seb128> kenvandine, james suggested 'adjusting the network plug to grant access to /var/run/avahi-daemon/socket).' on the forum discussion
<kenvandine> i saw that
<seb128> probably something to talk to jamie/the snap team about?
<seb128> anyway, not to resolve now
<kenvandine> but there was also installing nscd on the host
<seb128> I feel like it's worth a card in the backlog maybe, but it's your trello board so your decision :)
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i'll add it
<seb128> thx
<seb128> I don't think we are going to resolve it now so not much point to argue the details
<seb128> it's unclear to me if nss-mdns is enough or if nscd is needed
<seb128> maybe a topic to discuss in frankfurt
<seb128> anyway
<seb128> other topics?
<seb128> seems not, that's a wrap then, thanks everyone!
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jan 28 14:52:03 2020 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2020/ubuntu-desktop.2020-01-28-14.30.moin.txt
<marcustomlinson> thanks
<hellsworth> thanks seb128 !
<oSoMoN> thanks
<didrocks> thanks
<xnox> is Wimpress online?
<xnox> seb128:  no oem love?
<seb128> xnox, he and Laney are off, I recommend we just skip this one
<xnox> seb128:  well juliank, matt, and I had a mini-sync up
<seb128> xnox, if you let a summary here Laney might see it once he's back tomorrow :)
<xnox> seb128:  Laney: linux-oem-5.4 migrated yesterday; seeded it into main; which apw promoted; uploaded livecd-rootfs which attempts to use oem-20.04 flavour; and proposed a matching ubuntu-cdimage change which needs review & deploy by the cdimage team.
<xnox> seb128:  will the tomorrow sync with Taipei happen or is that cancelled too?
<seb128> xnox, Martin is off, China is still on new-year-off this week I think? but Laney will be back
<seb128> unsure how useful it is without Rex&co though
<ricotz> seb128, https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ubuntu/vala-next/+packages?batch=200 -- like half the failures are python related
<seb128> k
<ricotz> meaning it isn't that scary
<hellsworth> i'm new to using ppas and notice that on the ppa help page (https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA) it says that before i can use a ppa, i need to first activate it but there's nothing obvious on my profile page about this. can anyone offer some guidance on how to activate a ppa?
<tkamppeter> I have a problem with GNOME (or gdm) on my focal VM.
<tkamppeter> I cannot log in, and even when stopping GM the system is spinning full steam.
<tkamppeter> I mean GDM
<tkamppeter> It is hammering the message
<tkamppeter> message repeated 475 times: [ gnome-shell-x11.service: Stop job pending for unit, delaying automatic restart.]
<tkamppeter> several 1000 times per second.
<mdeslaur> FWIW, I'm having the same issue with an updated focal VM
<hellsworth> tkamppeter: can you please file an issue
<tkamppeter> mdeslaur, is there some workaround?
<mdeslaur> tkamppeter: I switched to the vmvga graphics driver as a workaround
<tkamppeter> hellsworth, what do you mean with issue? A bug on Launchpad? For which package?
<mdeslaur> I'm not sure what the exact cause of the issue is
<hellsworth> yes i meant a bug on launchpad.
<hellsworth> i would file it for gnome-shell since that's what's mentioned in the repeated log message
<hellsworth> i believe the bug can be moved to be under another package if necesary
<hellsworth> but at least capture the info in launchpad (and maybe mdeslaur can add to it too)
<tkamppeter> I have switched to VGA (fromQXL). There was no vmvga.
<tkamppeter> Now it is still hammering but at another point, not being able to start X.
<tkamppeter> here is the syslog: http://www.openprinting.org/download/tmp/syslog.bz2
<tkamppeter> Tryed also on my fresh fossa VM and it stays also hammering after switching to VGA, not able to start X.
<tkamppeter> One question: Is this problem VM-only? Can I safely switch my real iron to Focal?
<hellsworth> i have switched both my desktop and my laptop to focal and have not seen this issue
<oSoMoN> hellsworth, not sure what this PPA activation thing is about, but it looks like you have successfully created one (https://launchpad.net/~hellsworth/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice), I'd say it's ready to take uploads
<oSoMoN> ask on #launchpad if it doesn't work
<hellsworth> thanks oSoMoN . apparently when you click create ppa, and then fillout the details, the bottom button is called Activate
<hellsworth> so it is active
<hellsworth> i think the problem is LP not knowing about my gpg key that signed the build files so trying to sort that out now
<tkamppeter> mdeslaur, where (how) did you switch to the vmvga driver?
<tkamppeter> mdeslaur, I use QEMU/KVM VMs, via Virtual Machine Manager/libvirt.
<mdeslaur> tkamppeter: in virt-manager, go to the second tab of the VM (the blue 'i' icon), click on "Video QXL" on the left, choose "VMVGA" in the drop-down
<tkamppeter> mdeslaur, did you answer anything in the mean time? I got a complete freeze.
<mdeslaur> tkamppeter: that's all I did, and I got a desktop...
<tkamppeter> mdeslaur, how are you using VMs? Which VM system are you using?
<mdeslaur> I'm using vms in libvirt with virt-manager
<mdeslaur> using qemu/kvm
<tkamppeter> So the same platform as I use.
<tkamppeter> mdeslaur, so where to you set "vmvga"?
<mdeslaur> not sure what I'm doing that's different
<mdeslaur> tkamppeter: under "Video QXL" on the left, I have a dropdown that has Cirrus/QXL/VGA/Virtio/VMVGA/Xen
<mdeslaur> I choose VMVGA and hit apply
<tkamppeter> I have only QXL, VGA, and Virtio there.
<tkamppeter> Did you install any extra packages to get the others?
<mdeslaur> I don't know why...what host are you on, bionic?
<tkamppeter> Eoan
<mdeslaur> oh, maybe they got removed
<mdeslaur> I'm still on bionic (going to focal soon)
<tkamppeter> I am going to real-iron focal right now, too.
<diddledan> seb128, if you're still around, a commit for my Xorg bug has landed upstream \o/ https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/xorg/xserver/issues/211
<gitbot> xorg issue 211 in xserver "LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 causes all opengl programms to crash on second frame" [Glx, Closed]
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: congrats on figuring out your ppa issue :)
<robert_ancell> hellsworth, do you know if it's possible to run GtkInspector inside a snap?
<hellsworth> marcustomlinson: thank you thank you :)
<hellsworth> robert_ancell: yes it is!
<hellsworth> let me find an example
<robert_ancell> hellsworth, via shift-ctrl-i ?
<robert_ancell> Testing here with gnome-clocks on focal
<hellsworth> oh wait. i'm thinking of introspection
<hellsworth> so what happens when you try to open inspector with the clocks snap?
<robert_ancell> Nothing happens.
<hellsworth> hmm
<hellsworth> i suppose GtkInspector would have to be packaged with the snap, as a separate app
<hellsworth> since that's what it is
<robert_ancell> I think it might be part of the GTK library, but I'm not sure. I don't know exactly how it works.
<hellsworth> kenvandine: would it make sense to provide GtkInspector int he platform snap so apps can use it?
<kenvandine> i don't know how it works
<robert_ancell> The reason I'm on this path is I'm trying to work out why snap-store renders the header bar wrong on 16.04, and using GtkInspector would be really helpful here.
<hellsworth> ok i'll take a quick look into it
<tkamppeter> mdeslaur, hellsworth, my real iron is on Focal now, and all seems to work.
<hellsworth> very interesting tkamppeter. i'm glad that solved your problem but that mean's there's maybe a hypervisor issue out there
<kenvandine> robert_ancell: so shift-ctrl-i in a gtk app should open the inspector?
<hellsworth> tkamppeter: did you file a launchpad bug?
<hellsworth> https://wiki.gnome.org/action/show/Projects/GTK/Inspector?action=show&redirect=Projects%2FGTK%2B%2FInspector
<hellsworth> need to set a gsettings first
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, yes, try a local deb and it works.
<kenvandine> i just tried in gedit (deb)
<kenvandine> nothing opened
<robert_ancell> aha, I enabled it at some point.
<kenvandine> ah
<robert_ancell> GTK_DEBUG=interactive might work according to that page.
<robert_ancell> Yay, that works! Thanks for doing my Google searching for me hellsworth :/
<hellsworth> haha no problem! i remembered that i had to do _something_ to get gtk inspector to work in the past but couldn't remember what..
<hellsworth> i'm glad it was as simple as that then!
<robert_ancell> Sweet, and that confirms the problem is just some vexpand=true properties in the source combo.
<kenvandine> schema org.gtk.Settings.Debug isn't in the snap
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, i.e. it won't read from the schema any debug settings?
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> which is why the key binding doesn't work
<kenvandine> if we include that in the platform snap, it might work
<kenvandine> at least for apps that connect to the gsettings interface
<kenvandine> robert_ancell: firmware updates work in the snap built from the snap-store-packagekit branch
<kenvandine> almost done :)
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, :)
<kenvandine> robert_ancell: i also added autostart as well
<kenvandine> but submitted a PR for that to get a review
<kenvandine> first time i've added autostart in a snap
<hellsworth> kenvandine: if i were to add org.gtk.Settings.Debug, would that be a dbus slot?
<kenvandine> no, we need to stage the schema
<kenvandine> that's it
<kenvandine> that's provided by the libgtk-3-dev package
<kenvandine> not the runtime
<kenvandine> so not installed by default even on a stock ubuntu system
<kenvandine> hellsworth: so probably not something we should include by default
<kenvandine> especially if it work with an env variable
<kenvandine> s/work/works
<hellsworth> ok then we won't add it to the platform snap then
<tkamppeter> hellsworth, not yet, but better to do so.
<kenvandine> robert_ancell: so in gnome-software on ubuntu, the updates page is only firmware updates?
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, yes.
<kenvandine> that's crap :-D
<kenvandine> sure snaps do not need an update UI
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, well, actually on the current master it should show snaps that are updatable but being held back (patch from community member)
<kenvandine> neat
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, it's a mess, so we should revisit that and decide if it's still applicable. The main issue is the list is different than the software-properties one.
<robert_ancell> But I haven't ever looked in great detail at it.
<kenvandine> It's still confusing
<kenvandine> i guess we didn't want to replace update-manager
<hellsworth> is there a way i can see the build of something lp is building from my ppa?
<kenvandine> yes
<hellsworth> oh i found it
<kenvandine> click on the arch
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, which version of GTK would snap-store be using?
<kenvandine> currently 3.22.30
<kenvandine> but if we update to the gnome-3-34 platform it would be 3.24
<kenvandine> and i would like to do that soon
<hellsworth> on that , my plan is to get gtkmm in the build snap today/tomorrow and then start on the list of gnome apps to make use the 3-34 extension. after some of those build fine, then we have an argument to merge it
<seb128> diddledan, great, well done providing enought informations for that  to happen :)
<hellsworth> sorry, libreoffice took a while
<hellsworth> also libreoffice will take more time this week :)
<kenvandine> hellsworth: cool
<seb128> hey robert_ancell, how are you?
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, how long does snap-store tend to take to build? I've pushed the fix for the headerbar
<robert_ancell> seb128, hi!
<seb128> robert_ancell, on https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-control-center/merge_requests/644 can you make sure we don't end up with a new depends requirement when GNOME already provides a widget that does the job?
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 644 in gnome-control-center "wifi: Add HotSpot QR code support" [6. Component: Network & Wi-Fi, Opened]
<kenvandine> robert_ancell: once it syncs
<robert_ancell> seb128, yes, thanks for pointing that out! I also don't want a new depends, and pksadiq also wants to use the NM widget. So we should be able to resolve that one.
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok good, nobody replied to my comment to ack/nack so I was just trying to make sure that doesn't get ignored :)
<robert_ancell> seb128, I just gave you a 👍
<seb128> ah, I guess those don't reflect in emails
<seb128> I don't go open the webpage to pull for status updates
<kenvandine> robert_ancell: snap is building now
<robert_ancell> I read the comments via email but hadn't gone to the MR recently so I hadn't clicked the 👍
<seb128> robert_ancell, also while I'm still around, do you plan to move forward with gnome-desktop? maybe worth trying to ping the unity contributors to see if they have time to port their code
<kenvandine> robert_ancell: make sure you update the bug status for the alignment fix
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, to fix released?
<robert_ancell> seb128, ugh. No I just saw the problem and was hoping someone else would fix it...
<robert_ancell> We can patch g-c-c to keep working on the old one for now.
<kenvandine> robert_ancell:  yes please
<kenvandine> since the bug was against the edge channel
<kenvandine> once the fix is in edge, mark it as fixed
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, I was going to update it when I confirmed it worked.
<seb128> robert_ancell, I guess that's best as a first step
<kenvandine> robert_ancell: perfect
<seb128> robert_ancell, if you want to update g-c-c to 3.35 in focal feel free :)
<seb128> we are probably going to start working on updating other components in the next week or so
<robert_ancell> seb128, do we just break from Debian now, and merge later if they update anything?
<seb128> either that or do the update on salsa and then rebase on top
<robert_ancell> I still can't reliably import new versions into those git branches :/
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, have you seen this before?
<robert_ancell> $ snap refresh snap-store
<robert_ancell> error: local snap "snap-store" is unknown to the store, use --amend to proceed anyway
<kenvandine> robert_ancell: yes
<kenvandine> that means the version you have installed isn't from the store
<kenvandine> so snap refresh --amend snap-store
<kenvandine> will resolve it
<seb128> robert_ancell, I'm about to step away from the keyboard but if you have problems please email mail the details so we can resolve them
<seb128> gbp clone ...
<seb128> gbp import-orig <tarball> should work on most components
<robert_ancell> seb128, only if you have the branches set up perfectly :)
<diddledan> seb128, for a potential SRU, have I included enough information to tag the sponspors? https://bugs.launchpad.net/xorg-server/+bug/1776447
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1776447 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Indirect GLX (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1) causes opengl programms to crash" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<diddledan> aah, I'm reading the SRU stuff - looks like I need to do a debdiff
<diddledan> ok, debdiff added for focal
<kenvandine> robert_ancell: built
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, already tested :)
<kenvandine> great
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, you probably want to rebase the snap-store-packagekit branch on it
<kenvandine> that's always a pain :)
<kenvandine> but yes
<kenvandine> robert_ancell: would you mind doing that?
<robert_ancell> ok
<kenvandine> i've pushed all my changes
<kenvandine> i asked oSoMoN to review my autostart PR
<kenvandine> robert_ancell: do we want to merge from upstream master?
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, I think it's safer to stay on a stable release and cherry pick - is there anything from master we want?
<kenvandine> robert_ancell: maybe  your auth fix
<kenvandine> and the show updatable snaps
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, that will only work if we can fix the confinement
<kenvandine> personal-files
<kenvandine> should do it
<kenvandine> ah, the updatable snaps was from ahayzen!
<kenvandine> ahayzen: nice!
<ahayzen> kenvandine, hehe :-)
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, branches all updated
<ricotz> seb128, hi, no pressure, but is vala still on its way into focal? :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, right, well updating is not easy, if you are scare from screwing up, do a fresh gbp clone, add the upstream remote and do the import-orig, that works pretty much without issue on any pkg-gnome component
<seb128> robert_ancell, I'm still interested to have records of situations where it went wrong/are confusing to see if we can make those less likely to happen somehow or easier to resolve
<diddledan> LP:
<diddledan> err
<diddledan> LP: #1776447 now has debdiffs
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1776447 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xorg's Indirect GLX broken from upstream regression" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1776447
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-01-29
<kenvandine> robert_ancell: thanks
<tjaalton> jibel: hi, would you mind testing the bionic xserver update for bug 1792932
<ubot5> bug 1792932 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Xenial) "Desktop fails to boot in vbox: Xorg assert failure: Xorg: ../../../../dix/privates.c:384: dixRegisterPrivateKey: Assertion `!global_keys[type].created' failed." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1792932
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks and tjaalton
<duflu> tjaalton, I have finished verifying the Bluetooth fix thanks. Just can't update the bug because of prolonged Launchpad timeouts
<didrocks> hey duflu
<Wimpress> Morning o/
<duflu> Morning Wimpress
<didrocks> hey Wimpress
<Wimpress> duflu: A community member contacted me about a bug they've prepared a fix for.
<Wimpress> Could you cast an eye over it?
<Wimpress> https://bugs.launchpad.net/xorg-server/+bug/1776447
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1776447 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xorg's Indirect GLX broken from upstream regression" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<duflu> Great. Though I know very little of Xorg's internals
<Wimpress> It is a one line patch. In fact a revert that upstream made yesterday.
<tjaalton> Wimpress: I prefer to work with git
<tjaalton> and there are other pending fixes
<tjaalton> duflu: cool
<duflu> Wimpress, yeah I was about to say that. I guess the patch tagging needs improving and we don't need to review it further other than to consider the severity of the issue. tjaalton can roll it into an update
<duflu> Extra nice that the author of the offending commit now calls it bogus
<duflu> So there's no debate
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut diddledan
<oSoMoN> grrrr
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<didrocks> :p
<didrocks> you should use weechat with smart nickname completion!
<ogra> salut diddlerocks :)
<didrocks> :p
<duflu> Maybe not... https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/diddle
<didrocks> definitivelly not :)
<duflu> It's nice to learn something about music though
<seb128> goooood morning desktopers
<duflu> Morning seb128. How goes?
<seb128> hey duflu, I'm good thanks, what about you?
<duflu> seb128, I'm good. Getting excited about what can be achieved for 20.04 performance but I won't speak too soon till it's real and the code is finished
<seb128> great :)
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks, comment ça va ?
<didrocks> ça va, en train d’écrire des tests, comme d'hab
<didrocks> :p
<marcustomlinson> morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson
<mitya57> clobrano: Hi, I want to make a new yaru-theme upload to fix bug 1853768. What do you prefer: a new upstream tag based on master, or cherry-pick the needed changes on top of 19.10.5?
<ubot5> bug 1853768 in yaru-theme (Ubuntu) "Qt apps, like kid3-qt, which uses legacy icons "document-*.png", show them as normal document icon under Yaru theme" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1853768
<mitya57> (Or I should ask someone else?)
<clobrano> hey mitya57, I think that current master has some updates we want to show in 20.04 first, so for me the cherry-pick is a good option, if possible, but about new release asks Laney, didrocks and seb128 opinions first :)
<mitya57> Thanks for response. I want uploads for both Focal and Eoan (for Eoan, after the current version in -proposed migrates).
 * mitya57 waits for the mentioned people's opinion
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson
<didrocks> I’m unsure SRUing is something that will help a lot (time for the release to get done and so on)
<didrocks> for focal, shouldn’t we just release master, once ready?
<mitya57> didrocks: for focal, I'm fine with master, just want to know when it will be “ready”.
<mitya57> for eoan, it's not a problem for me to do the SRU, there are several affected apps and I have seen complains about this bug in some upstream bugtrackers too.
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson, how are you today?
<didrocks> mitya57: I think clobrano will decide when they want to prepare for a worthy and stable release :)
<seb128> mitya57, eoan already has a SRU in proposed that needs to clear off first
<mitya57> seb128: I saw that, that’s why I said “after the current version in -proposed migrates” above.
<seb128> ah, right
<mitya57> But indeed, if that version takes a long to migrate, then the fix for Eoan will be less important. But now there are still 3 months before Focal release so I consider it important.
<didrocks> ack, let's see once the current one migrate
<mitya57> Ok, I will wait then and ask again later if needed.
<seb128> you can probably SRU another version with the icon fixes
<seb128> to replace the current one
<mitya57> That may delay migration of gnome-shell/mutter so I will better wait.
<Laney> moin
<mitya57> Looking at bug 1857037, it still needs verification
<ubot5> bug 1857037 in yaru-theme (Ubuntu Eoan) "Update to 3.34.2 and SRU it" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1857037
<Laney> indeed it does!
<marcustomlinson> seb128: ill :(
<mitya57> hi Laney!
<seb128> marcustomlinson, oh :-( get better!
<seb128> hey Laney
<marcustomlinson> seb128: will try to walk it off :P
<mitya57> Trevinho: ↑ re 1857037, is this an oversight or you want more testing?
<didrocks> hey Laney
<seb128> Laney, how are you? recovered from the travel?
<duflu> Morning Laney
<Laney> mitya57: anyone can do verification, doesn't have to be the uploader
<Laney> so yes, you can help if you want or maybe Marco will get to it soon
<Laney> hey seb128 didrocks duflu
<Laney> mostly recovered but my face hurts a bit now, silly dentists
<mitya57> Ok, I will test it in a few days if nobody beats me to it.
<Laney> how's it going here?
<seb128> doing good! I recovered as well, still coughing a bit though :-/
<Laney> :(
<ricotz> hello everyone
<ricotz> seb128, thanks \o/
<didrocks> hey ricotz
<Trevinho> mitya57: mh no it's fine... I wanted to keep both as saying we're releasing the two
<mitya57> Trevinho: I see you marked it as verified now, thanks!
<Trevinho> np
<diddledan> morning
<Laney> Trevinho: need to do the other bugs to release mutter and shell
<Laney> there's that red one too
<Laney> also HI!
<Trevinho> Laney: hi :)
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, i've looked at others too, the red one is probably not a regression so need to talk with SRU team
<Laney> yeh, maybe just comment on it explaining the situation and fix the tag
<Trevinho> also e.u.c is still garbage :(
<Laney> :(
<Trevinho> things like https://launchpad.net/bugs/1853357 I've no way to verify... :/
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1853357 in mutter (Ubuntu Eoan) "display (whole computer?) hangs when I attempt to use DisplayLink with Wayland" [Medium,Fix committed]
<Laney> if the fix was from upstream you don't need to per the exception
<Laney> xnox: I wonder if we can de-hardcode the 20.04 in your cdimage branch
<Laney> e.g.
<Laney> In [6]: focal.version
<Laney> Out[6]: u'20.04'
<Laney> ?
<xnox> Laney:  i was thinking the same. But i don't know if we will be installing oem-20.04 for the whole 5 years, or if we will need to change it to something else. And if in gutsy we will have oem-20.04 or oem-20.10 =/
<xnox> Laney:  i guess the question is if gutsy will have oem-20.04 or oem-20.10
<Laney> do we have oem kernels for non-ltses anyway?
<Laney> man I'm hungry, going to go eat my egg and cress sandwich
<Laney> let's talk shortly :-)
<xnox> Laney:  so, we did in bionic-focal time, they were copied up.
<Laney> xnox: but the versions revved or?
<xnox> Laney:  binary copy up
<xnox> so identical versions
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> i'm just worried we will lose track of updating this until something breaks
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers!
<didrocks> hey hellsworth
<hellsworth> hi didrocks ! how's life?
<kenvandine> good morning hellsworth
<hellsworth> hi kenvandine !
<Laney> xnox: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WQxgtRcH6d/ ?
<Laney> hey hellsworth
<Laney> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tvw2kTK7Hm/
<hellsworth> sup Laney !
<didrocks> hellsworth: busy with tests (& headaches :p)
<hellsworth> aww i'm sorry to hear that but you can do it! your day is almost over :)
<didrocks> thx :)
<kenvandine> oSoMoN: you have some experience with autostart in a snap right?
<kenvandine> oSoMoN: i asked for a review from you on https://gitlab.gnome.org/Community/Ubuntu/gnome-software/merge_requests/12
<gitbot> Ubuntu issue (Merge request) 12 in gnome-software "snap: Autostart application service" [Opened]
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, not really, but I can give it a review, once I'm done with my current task
<kenvandine> oSoMoN: ok, i would appreciate it
<kenvandine> it was my first time handling autostart
<RikMills> is anyone looking at merging alsa-utils? alsa-lib 1.2.1 in proposed has breaks on alsa-utils < 1.2.1 so breaks 1.1.9.in release
<RikMills> ^ seb128 perhaps ;)
<seb128> doko, ^ you did sync that version
<RikMills> not urgent, but I noticed a couple of testers on a forum complaining of uninstalability. wtf they are doing running with proposed enabled, I don't know!
<seb128> yeah, unsure why people opt in for it :/ maybe they do for SRU testing and then upgrade to a non stable serie and still have it? (or do we make the dist-upgrade comment out proposed in such cases? if we don't we should)
<Laney> I would bet you people want the 'latest' stuff
<seb128> :(
<Laney> DMB nominations
 * Laney looks at seb128 and didrocks ;-)
<seb128> lol
<RikMills> Also people on forums say 'all seems fine with proposed', so others try it. Often with desktop systems running a small subset of the archive, it might be fine for long periods. So small group confirmation bias sets in
<RikMills> until it all goes BANG
<Laney> we should upload viruses up there every so often
<Laney> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uaYcnFQF-g
 * didrocks unsure that will be sane in term of $TIME :p
<xnox> Laney:  looks good! push it.
<xnox> Laney:  on top of my branch, or instead of it? but i guess you do want the python2 fixes that are in my branch too
<Laney> xnox: that was on top of your branch anyway
<Laney> let me push that somewhere and you can merge, then we merge the combined thing, or something
<Laney> I mean assuming the logic is right
<Laney> maybe we should check with apw
<xnox> Laney:  apart from i don't have commit rights =)
<xnox> Laney:  maybe we should double check with apw.
<Laney> which one of the 1000 terminal tabs was that in...
<Laney> ah found it
<diddledan> Duflu, re: the new crash caused after the fix in LP #1776447, there's a new upstream fix that I'll test in about 4 hours from now when I'm back at a computer. If it works I'll update the debdiffs with the newer change and ping you again
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1776447 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xorg's Indirect GLX broken from upstream regression" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1776447
<diddledan> Aah, duflu isn't in here atm
<Laney> xnox: I suppose the other idea is to only include oem-xx.yy for lts series eh? or do we want to do this for interim releases too?
 * diddledan pongs wimpress instead just to say hi 😜
 * Laney wibbles at diddledan 
<Laney> Daniel's good at reading bug traffic so probably commenting on Launchpad is as good a way to reach him as any
<diddledan> Wibblin wot sits, Batman!
<diddledan> Gotcha
<xnox> Laney:  i have no idea
<xnox> Laney:  surely we can revisit this during 20.10 cycle. And when 20.10 opens, it will contain a copy-up oem-20.04
<Laney> I guess so
 * Laney is trying to guard against forgetting to do this
<Laney> seen that enough times :(
<xnox> yes.....
<tjaalton> enablement is only done on lts
<xnox> Laney:  also not sure what to do in livecd-rootfs, cause it has -20.04 hardcoded there. I guess invoke ubuntu-disto-info-data thing to query the last known lts?
<xnox> tjaalton:  but the oem kernel flavour does and must exist in intermediate releases.
<xnox> tjaalton:  because, at least in the past, none of the metapackages rolled off to generic kernel in the intermediate releases
<Laney> xnox: same logic I guess
<Laney> but in shell, good luck with that /o\
<xnox> tjaalton:  linux-oem exists in cosmic, disco, eoan
<Laney> xnox: bzr merge lp:~/ubuntu-cdimage/dynamic
<tjaalton> xnox: does exist yes
<Laney> wait does .format() exist in python 2?
<Laney> In [1]: "{}".format("foo")
<Laney> Out[1]: 'foo'
<Laney> yes
<Laney> make that 'bzr merge lp:~laney/ubuntu-cdimage/dynamic' unless you are me
<tjaalton> seb128: mesa git master still broken on s390x (all big-endian perhaps?)
<tjaalton> there's also https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/mesa/mesa/merge_requests/2443 which should prevent this from happening in the future
<gitbot> Mesa issue (Merge request) 2443 in mesa "WIP: ci: Add cross-build tests for mips, ppc64el, and s390x" [Ci, Opened]
<tjaalton> once it's done
<xnox> Laney:  pushed.
<xnox> tjaalton:  commented to state that there is native s390x executors on travis.
<tjaalton> ah, cool
<seb128> tjaalton, k, so what's the next step to unblock the update? bisecting the commit that broke it?
<robert_ancell> seb128, still around?
<seb128> robert_ancell, yes
<robert_ancell> seb128, quick question about g-c-c, are you familiar with the privacy panel patches?
<seb128> robert_ancell, which ones specifically?
<robert_ancell> The privacy panels have been radically relayout, and I'm wondering how to integrate the connectivity switch (which panel?), the whoopsie control (which panel?) and the "hide buggy controls" (still applicable?)
<robert_ancell> connectivity-switch.patch privacy-panel-whoopsie.patch and ubuntu_privacy_hide_buggy_controls.patch
<robert_ancell> I'll go to mpt next but I thought you might have some history on these.
<seb128> robert_ancell, well, connectivity is only an extra toggle, https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-control-center/merge_requests/348 for discussion/history
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 348 in gnome-control-center "privacy: add network connectivity checking toggle" [1. Feature, 2. Needs Design, 6. Component: Privacy, Opened]
<seb128> I've not seen the new design, probably best to check with mpt where it fits
<seb128> maybe it's own subpanel?
<robert_ancell> Yeah, I was thinking that we might have to add a subpanel or two.
<kenvandine> good morning robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, hi
<seb128> robert_ancell, whoopsie ... didn't upstream have support for abrt (the fedora tool)?
<seb128> -  self->abrt_row = add_row (self, _("Problem Reporting"), self->abrt_dialog, GTK_WIDGET (w));
<seb128> +  self->abrt_status = GTK_LABEL (gtk_label_new (""));
<robert_ancell> seb128, seems to be gone in the new privacy layout.
<seb128> :(
<seb128> one for mpt then I guess
<robert_ancell> oh, wait. Yeah, there it is.
<seb128> robert_ancell, and "hide buggy control" probably still apply
<seb128> robert_ancell, the micro/camera control only apply to flatpaks (and maybe snaps) which means you deny access to the camera ... but cheese (installed as a deb) still use the camera
<robert_ancell> seb128, so hide the whole camera/mic subpanels?
<seb128> which makes it look buggy
<seb128> I would say yes
<seb128> unless ^ is resolved
<seb128> or that at least the wording hints that only some applications respect this setting
<robert_ancell> Hmm, perhaps we can patch in a label.
<seb128> (but then it's more confusing than useful and it's tricky to convey which applications)
<seb128> iirc mpt hinted that it was not really possible to describe what applications in a way user would understand
<seb128> "debs still have access" -> what is deb?
<seb128> "how do I check"
<robert_ancell> yeah
<robert_ancell> Life is terrible mid-transition.
<seb128> imho we have better things to work on, I would just keep distro patching it out
<seb128> well, it's more that GNOME doesn't accomodate for the real world :p
<robert_ancell> troll :P
<robert_ancell> OK, thanks! I just wanted a high level view of these patches. I'll go to mpt for more answers.
<tjaalton> seb128: probably, I'd need to figure out how to get a vm instance on bos02
<robert_ancell> jamesh, did you ever propose your whoopsie changes upstream to g-c-c?
<seb128> tjaalton, do you really need that? the openscad test were enough to reproduce the bug for me on a bos01 s390x instance, no need of a vm/working graphical session
<seb128> robert_ancell, it's not friday, no trolling, but that example is a typical. Those controls don't act on most available/used apps, nothing prevent a random app to be written and bypass the setting, they are misleading at best (you could argue they are security material, users could trust the setting real avoid access to their camera/microphone which it doesn't)
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-01-30
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> salut didrocks
<didrocks> salut jibel
<duflu> Salut didrocks et jibel
<jibel> hi duflu
<didrocks> hey duflu
<seb128> goooood morning desktopers
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks, comment ça va aujourd'hui ?
<didrocks> seb128: je commence à être bloqué du coup, j’espère que ça ne va pas s’étaler comme d’habitude sur le dos ou je ne pourrais plus bouger…
<seb128> didrocks, outch, repose toi en espérant qu'en effet tu ne sois pas bloqué pour demain :-/
<didrocks> seb128: ouais, ce serait vraiment pas le bon moment, pas envie de manquer le FOSDEM :/
<duflu> Morning seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you today?
<duflu> seb128, feeling average but making good progress (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gjs/merge_requests/387). How are you?
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 387 in gjs "wrapperutils: Cache resolve() results" [Opened]
<seb128> duflu, I'm good today!
<Laney> morning
<duflu> Morning Laney
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you today?
<Laney> hey duflu seb128
<Laney> bit of a blocked neck this morning :( hope it's better tomorrow
<Laney> you?
<seb128> :(
<seb128> I'm good today!
<Laney> good
<Laney> hope the cough is better
<didrocks> hey Laney, welcome to the blocked neck team
<Laney> hey didrocks :(
<seb128> Laney, it is better indeed :)
<seb128> brb, relocating
<Laney> In a python unit test:
<Laney> Got a regular expression and a list of strings
<Laney> what's a nice way to say that the regular expression should match at least one thing in the list?
<Laney> nice> ideally if it fails you get some kind of decent output rather than "False is not True"
 * Laney gives up on nice :(
<mwhudson> self.assertThat("foo", MatchesAny(MatchesRegex(r1), MatchesRegex(r2)))
<mwhudson> ?
<mwhudson> oh wait, wrong way around
<Laney> I've gone for "all([fnmatch.filter(seeded_flavours, flavour) for flavour in flavours.split()])"
<Laney> glob instead of regex in the end
 * Laney is ecstatic that cdimage uses british english
<Laney> also it's python 2 not 3, forgot to mention that /o\
<diddledan> moo
<xnox> Laney:  No kernel output for oem-20.04! => argh
<xnox> because of course it is initrd.img-5.4.0-1002-oem
<Laney> ahhhhh I thought it was because I didn't merge cdimage but that's the later stage isn't it
<xnox> so somehow live-build needs to know that although "oem-20.04" is requested, it should "package" "-oem" flavour
<Laney> dunno what that means
<xnox> Laney:  i think i have a patch, one second for you to review in a pastebin
<xnox> oh
<xnox> oh
<xnox> oh
<Laney> you
<xnox> Laney:  i think we will need to revert the ubuntu-cdimage change back to just pulling "oem"
<xnox> and do this in livecd-rootfs
<xnox> https://git.launchpad.net/livecd-rootfs/commit/?id=db0c7d68f2539205e298e1c5bb8322740c8f9e45
<xnox> Laney:  that is the bit the resolves "requested flavour name" to the "actual flavour name on disk"
<xnox> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/livecd-rootfs/+git/livecd-rootfs/+merge/378309
<xnox> it's called oem-20.04 such that eventually it becomes a transitional metapackage to -generic flavour, when we introduce oem-22.04
<xnox> the same way that virtual is just generic without extra modules.
<xnox> Laney:  i feel like i should upload this into a PPA and spin a test livefs build
<Laney> good plan
<Laney> you mean the 'package name' flavour and the 'on disk' flavour are different right?
<Laney> lacking a suffix in the latter
<Laney> mmm
<Laney> not sure about this
<Laney> guess we'll see
<xnox> https://launchpad.net/~xnox/+livefs/ubuntu/focal/ubuntu-server-live/+build/201516 indeed this worked and created -oem artefact
<xnox> so yeah will need to revert ubuntu-cdimage stuff
<xnox> Laney:  livecd-rootfs uploaded; and here is the cdimage partial revert https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/ubuntu-cdimage/focal-oem-20.04/+merge/378322
<Laney> xnox: server-live????
<Laney> ping me when it migrates please
<xnox> Laney:  ignore the name of the livefs build; i just changed metadata to say project "ubuntu"
<xnox> Laney:  cause normally i use that livefs to respin subiquity
<Laney> okey
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers!
<seb128> hey hellsworth, how are you?
<hellsworth> hi seb128 i'm pretty good. filled with energy this morning :)
<hellsworth> yourself?
<seb128> nice!
<seb128> I'm good, thanks :)
<hellsworth> i hope your cold is long gone by now
<seb128> I'm feeling alright now but I'm still coughing a bit
<hellsworth> drink all the tea :)
<seb128> right, I'm working on it :)
<hellsworth> :)
<xnox> Laney:  are you in trains all day tomorrow?
<xnox> Laney:  or like already today?
<Laney> tomorrow
<Laney> from 8AM
<xnox> ack. i'm taking eurostart at like 11 something
<Laney> 11:04 here
<xnox> Laney:  same! what's your seat? maybe we can coordinate still
 * Laney doesn't like this in public any more ;-)
<kenvandine> good morning robert_ancell
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-01-31
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<ricotz> good morning everyone
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, hey ricotz
<duflu> Hi ricotz
<seb128> gooood morning desktoppers and happy friday!
<didrocks> hey seb128, happy Friday
<seb128> hey didrocks :-)
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, ping, please see pm
<ricotz> hey seb128 didrocks duflu
<seb128> hey ricotz, how are you?
<seb128> ricotz, do you need Marcus for a libreoffice issue? can someone else maybe help if he's not around?
<ricotz> seb128, hi, I am fine, how are you?
<seb128> I'm good, it's fosdem's friday!
<ricotz> seb128, he pushed a build to deal for diskspace issue, which seems insufficient
<duflu> Morning seb128. Happy... Brussels?
<ricotz> seb128, I have another solution, hopefully better
<ricotz> seb128, in progress here https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice-prereleases/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=focal
<seb128> hey duflu, how is your friday going? getting some success of your gjs improvements? ready for the w.e?
<ricotz> seb128, oh fosdem :)
<duflu> seb128, Friday is going well but today upstream has been silent. So that's at least not bad news.
<seb128> ricotz, ah, good ... I've not followed the details, but why are builds hitting enospace now? toolchain changes?
<ricotz> seb128, likely, that is a downside of merging the l10n build
<ricotz> https://git.launchpad.net/~libreoffice/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/log/?h=wip/ricotz-focal-6.4
<seb128> ricotz, Bjoern is still around or did you resurect some old patch? ;)
<ricotz> seb128, cherry-picked it
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, ping
<seb128> I see, cool
<seb128> ricotz, it's a bit early for him I think
<seb128> or rather I think he's around earlier but then step out and come back a bit later
<ricotz> seb128, https://launchpad.net/~marcustomlinson/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=focal
<seb128> duflu, I wonder if we regressed grub, it's not supposed to apply the purple screen/do anything if it's not displaying the menu
<seb128> duflu, by 'ACPI BGRT changes in the kernel' you mean FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DEFERRED_TAKEOVER=y ?
<duflu> seb128, I've never seen it not apply the purple screen. Assuming it's the only thing that ever displays a blank purple screen
<duflu> Yes I mentioned that in the same bug :)
<seb128> it's not applying the purple bg on my xps
<seb128> well, assuming you use the spinner theme?
<duflu> seb128, I mean without the flickerfreeboot package installed. Sorry I used the same tag just because it is related
<duflu> So no, I do not mean the spinner theme
<seb128> ah ok
<seb128> that makes more sense now
<duflu> Just a plain focal install, and one reboot
<seb128> btw we decided to switch to spinner by default for focal, at least to evaluate it
<duflu> That sounds good and would at least solve that new bug :)
<seb128> it's not fully flicker free but we still believe it's an improvement
<seb128> :)
<duflu> seb128, however it is telling grub to not display a splash screen should probably be done independently in grub though. So the bug does not return in the absence of the plymouth theme
<seb128> yes, well that's the intend, unsure what's the issue there
<duflu> seb128, completely separately I think Ubuntu needs a little logo on top of the BGRT
<duflu> otherwise it looks like a hung BIOS
<seb128> yes
<seb128> x_nox was suggesting added the 'ubuntu' logo at the same position than in gdm
<seb128> adding
<seb128> bottom of the screen centered
<duflu> I can't remember but we can debate the perfect position once something is visible
<seb128> right
<duflu> It's a slow graphics path though. So we either want zero animation or a small one
<duflu> Actually, zero. Because it's during kernel boot
<duflu> Animation is probably not possible at that time
<seb128> duflu, the grub patch we are using that I though should avoid the colored background is the most recent commit on https://github.com/jwrdegoede/grub2/commits/for-upstream
<seb128> anyway, bugs that we should probalby polish before the LTS
<duflu> 👍
<seb128> duflu, I created https://trello.com/c/aa3X88QY/118-plymouth-boot-improvements
<duflu> seb128, maybe deduplicate with https://trello.com/c/FiGczlI0
<seb128> duflu, fair point, let me add the reference/checklist to that one
<seb128> duflu, k, updated
<marcustomlinson> morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> question (to whoever sees it first): can a package in main recommend a package in universe? Or is that still too strict a dependancy?
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson, how are you?
<seb128> marcustomlinson, you should lower to a suggest iirc
<duflu> Yeah I guess, because recommendations get automatically installed
<duflu> ?
<marcustomlinson> I'm doing ok seb128 thanks. Still recovering, but at least it's friday
<seb128> duflu, right, they don't fail installation if they are missing but that would give inconsistent behaviour depending of your activated sources
<marcustomlinson> hmm, so if the package doesn't have to be installed but does help significantly, it can be from universe?
<marcustomlinson> to be clear here, I'm wondering if LibreOffice can recommend fonts from universe
<seb128> marcustomlinson, no
<seb128> main package need to have their recommends in main
<seb128> so either you need to MIR those or to lower the recommends to a suggests
<marcustomlinson> ok that's a clearer answer :)
<marcustomlinson> thanks seb128
<seb128> np
<seb128> if the fonts are specifics to a locale you might be able to make the languages-selector support pull them in when enabling the said language
<marcustomlinson> ricotz: I was working outside of IRC hours ;)
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers
<marcustomlinson> hey hellsworth
<hellsworth> o/ marcustomlinson !
<diddledan> who knows mesa? I'm onto a new crash when using Indirect GLX, which seems specific to the client application I'm running - glxgears runs fine without causing this issue, as does supertuxkart (albeit with graphical abberations in STK's case because it expects newer opengl): https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cqrqq4FZWD/
<diddledan> the application code I'm experimenting with can be gathered from https://github.com/irixxxx/igl.git
<diddledan> specifically any of the examples
<diddledan> make sure you don't have anything important open/unsaved if you attempt this, because it WILL kill your Xorg :-p (you also need Xorg compiled from the debdiffs in LP #1776447
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1776447 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xorg's Indirect GLX broken from upstream regression" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1776447
<diddledan> this doesn't appear to be a regression from those debdiffs, just an unmasking
<tjaalton> try #dri-devel
<diddledan> thanks :-)
<kenvandine> diddledan: good news, soon we'll have gtk2-common-themes for arm64 and armhf :)
<kenvandine> diddledan: and i'm submitting a PR that fixes the gtk theme if you set it to use the system theme
<kenvandine> gimp that is
<diddledan> \o/
<diddledan> tjaalton, it might be a stack overflow somehow runaway recursion
<kenvandine> diddledan: getting a weird issue trying to build gimp
<kenvandine> Issues while validating properties: Specified icon 'gimp.png' does not exist
<kenvandine> that line in the yaml hasn't changed in nearly 2 years
<diddledan> is the icon there?
<kenvandine> it's in the top level dir
<diddledan> should be in the root of the repo, yeah
<kenvandine> hmm
<kenvandine> a second run and it is working
<diddledan> odd
<kenvandine> diddledan: https://github.com/snapcrafters/gimp/pull/97
<gitbot> snapcrafters issue (Pull request) 97 in gimp "Set necessary env for system gtk themes to work and clean up content interfaces" [Open]
<kenvandine> diddledan: this does revert one of your commits, but we should have gtk2-common-themes for all supported arches by early next week
<kenvandine> we can wait for that before merging this, but comments would be appreciated
<kenvandine> diddledan: once this PR is merged, we'll get all the arches https://gitlab.gnome.org/Community/Ubuntu/gtk2-common-themes/merge_requests/1
<gitbot> Ubuntu issue (Merge request) 1 in gtk2-common-themes "Updated to build with bionic" [Opened]
<kenvandine> diddledan: what's gtk3 in gimp?
<diddledan> nothing directly, but there might be plugins that want to use GTK3. also if I were to add darktable that definitely is GTK3
<kenvandine> gtk2 and gtk3 use different env variables
<kenvandine> so shouldn't clobber each other
<diddledan> I could only find GTK_PATH applied to both
<kenvandine> how can i verify that i didn't break gtk3 in gimp?
<diddledan> GTK_EXE_PREFIX allows both to coexist without setting GTK_PATH
<diddledan> GTK_EXE_PREFIX simply requires that gtk-2.0 and gtk-3.0 exist at /usr/lib instead of /usr/lib/$SNAPCRAFT_ARCH_TRIPLET
<kenvandine> ok, i'll look at this some more later on
<kenvandine> at least glimpse-editor looks much better now :)
<kenvandine> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/bvJt1cPG/Screenshot%20from%202020-01-31%2013-23-37.png
<diddledan> lines 167 thru 171 do the moving about - as we're now using gtk-engines we might need a bit more than a simple symlink - maybe a dir with symlinks inside
<diddledan> nice :-)
<kenvandine> i look more carefully at gimp and make sure my fix doesn't break gtk3
<kenvandine> none of the gtk3 stuff is in the glimpse snap, so simpler case
<diddledan> aye
<kenvandine> gimp does looks great with my branch though :)
<kenvandine> but i probably busted something else
<diddledan> I'm not currently using gtk3 but I was mulling adding darktable into it because people keep moaning they can't use darktable and gimp snap together :-)
<kenvandine> diddledan: actually, if we move the GTK_PATH to environment under the app it wouldn't effect darktable
<kenvandine> right now it snap global
<kenvandine> but if we move it to the apps section, gimp and darktable could have separate env
<diddledan> good point
<diddledan> although, I don't know if they can launch each other in addition to talking to eachother?
